# *****May Bluebells 2012 ***** So far 23 Pink 17 Blue and 12 Yellow!!!



## FlowerFairy

Ladies!!
I just got my :bfp: after 13 months TTC :happydance:
My due date will be 1st May 2012

Come join me :happydance::happydance:


Love Nic xxx

Due Dates​

1st
 Amore
Bumpin2012 :yellow:
JJules611 :pink: ​
2nd
Ozzi :angel: :cry:

Iwant2beamum :angel:
R&JBabyBean 
FlowerFairy :pink: 
MrsQ :yellow: ​
3rd
lylasmummy
emma33 :blue:
mrsrof

4th


DianaM :pink: Ryleigh Isabella 6lb 10oz 16th April 2012 :baby: 
LisK :pink:
Starstarstar
PrettyUnable :yellow:​

5th​
Daisy811
Shopgirl 771 :pink:​
6th ​
mummytime
Mamichoch :pink:
zombina :blue:


7th​shangeas
Ilove3baby :pink: ​
8th
Nicoleoleole :angel: :cry:
Hope85
future_numan :blue:



9th
Tyin4baby 
ByHisGrace
lazandkiko21 :blue:
Mightyspu :blue:
​
10th
happycloud :angel: :cry: 
Wavescrashove :pink:
ErinGray :pink:
Ezza BUB1 :angel: :cry:
Swood9 :blue:
RUBY2122 :blue:​
11th
vespersonicca :blue:
kka :pink:
Tacey :yellow:


12th​Jennijunni

Jennifurball​
13th​
RBurnett :blue: 
​14th​

Jai_Jai :yellow:
Charlie_x
Leids​

15th
KendraNoell :blue:
pegleg2na :pink:
Lollipopbob :blue:

16th
cazzi77 :angel: :cry:
ajfales
LaurGil :blue: 

17th​
famiyready
anti :yellow:
aimee-lou :yellow:
MummyNash :pink:
Jodielovescar :pink:
​

18th​minidancer
Boothh :blue:

​

20th
YoungNImum :yellow:


21st
janine0187
bananaz :pink:
Scamp :pink: 
Jade1991 :pink:
Loverguts :yellow:

22nd
Alias
LilPixieUk
Baby_mama87
Sharon0302 :blue:

23rd

Purplerat :blue:
Marcsmrs
J3ss
Nits :pink:

24th​
Purple_kiwi :pink:
​

25th
KittyVentura :pink:
Teeny Weeny :pink:
hodbert
Lief :blue
HappyAnjeL :pink::

26th
Modo :yellow::

27th​1baby2010
HellBunny​

28th
Aidan's Mummy :blue:
emmamistie :blue:


29th

Miss_nat84

30th

Jade_Crusader :yellow:
ilysilly 

31st

Cliqmo :yellow:
Thorpedo11 :pink:
​

xxxxx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Yay!! Hi!! We got our BFP at 8dpo after 4 cycles TTC#2 while breastfeeding and using soy to force ovulation :)

EDD 08 May 2012! :D I'm only 3 weeks, 2 days pregnant lol!


----------



## kka

Hello ladies:wave: Congrats on your recent :bfp:. I am in the 2ww right now, but if I am prego then I will be due in May also. I really hope we did it this cycle so I can permanently join you :hugs:


----------



## ozzi

Hey ladies :hi: congrats on your BFP's , can I join in too. We had a m/c last month and got our :bfp: a couple of days ago. So early days for us... no idea what our due date will be as no AF between m/c and BFP. I'm thinking possibly the 2nd May, which would be cool as it's my birthday on the 6th and OH on the 7th..so that would be an awesome birthday pressie :coolio: So fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time x


----------



## 24/7

Cant believe we have may 2012's - Feels like yesterday it was me!! xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

No one else around the 8th? :lol: They should be popping up soon... they'd be around 10dpo!


----------



## ozzi

24/7 said:


> Cant believe we have may 2012's - Feels like yesterday it was me!! xx

Time flies hey! Congrats on the birth of little Sam xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanls Ozzi - A year tonight since I got my BFP!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

24/7 said:


> Thanls Ozzi - A year tonight since I got my BFP!! :happydance: xx

Happy bfp-versary! :happydance:


----------



## Iwant2beamum

My due date is may 2nd! Yay!!!! Stick bean sticky so I can meet you next may!


----------



## kka

Im sending you all positive thoughts and extra stick baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I will update this so far now!! been away this weekend sorry!:haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ladies!! We need to think of a name for our little group!1 any ideas? And hopefully we'll get some new members soon. It's so nice to have people to share this journey with xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

How about The Bluebells? They bloom in May...


----------



## ozzi

Can't think of any names at the moment... Bluebells is nice though :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've named us the May Bluebells . If anyone wants to change it or has any other ideas then shout up!!
We need a blinkey or something too....


----------



## Hope85

Hi Ladies, 

We got our :bfp: today. We are so happy and excited.. :dance: 
Praying for a sticky bean this time. 
Best wishes to everyone.. 
xxxx
:dust:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations and welcome Hope. What is your Due date hun xx


----------



## Hope85

FlowerFairy said:


> Congratulations and welcome Hope. What is your Due date hun xx

I have worked it out to be the 8th May...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Added all of us so far xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

So my FRER is almost negative, and the one I took 3 days ago was very dark! So... there's a chance I might be saying bye soon :cry:


----------



## tryin4baby

:hi: all

congrats on all the :bfp: im due 9th may :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nicoleoleole said:


> So my FRER is almost negative, and the one I took 3 days ago was very dark! So... there's a chance I might be saying bye soon :cry:

Oh no :cry: I keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

FlowerFairy said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> So my FRER is almost negative, and the one I took 3 days ago was very dark! So... there's a chance I might be saying bye soon :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I got blood work done today, I'll fine out the betas tomorrow morning xx


----------



## kka

I just got my :bfp: today. I was hoping to joins you ladies and now I actually do :) my due date is around May 11th!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! Sticky baby dust to us all!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FlowerFairy

kka said:


> I just got my :bfp: today. I was hoping to joins you ladies and now I actually do :) my due date is around May 11th!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! Sticky baby dust to us all!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats!!!! Added you xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Nicoleoleole said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> So my FRER is almost negative, and the one I took 3 days ago was very dark! So... there's a chance I might be saying bye soon :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I got blood work done today, I'll fine out the betas tomorrow morning xxClick to expand...

any news hun ? xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

tryin4baby said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> So my FRER is almost negative, and the one I took 3 days ago was very dark! So... there's a chance I might be saying bye soon :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I got blood work done today, I'll fine out the betas tomorrow morning xxClick to expand...
> 
> any news hun ? xxClick to expand...

It's only 7:47am here :D I'm waiting for a phone call back xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Fingers crossed for you Nicole.


----------



## mamicoch

Hi Ladies,
Please can I join?
Got our :bfp: this morning, after 17 months & 2 mc, most recent in June.

Due date is 8th May, which is also our 2nd wedding anniversary!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Added and congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy time

Can I join too please? EDD is 6th May.

Congrats to all and sticky beans all around.


----------



## Daisy811

Can i join as well? My EDD is 9th May!
Got my first doctors appointment tomorrow am.
Looking for a bump buddy if anyone is interested? :D


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Can i join as well? My EDD is 9th May!
> Got my first doctors appointment tomorrow am.
> Looking for a bump buddy if anyone is interested? :D


Hey Daisy!
I'd love a buddy!
And we're only one day apart!
I also have my first Dr appt tomorrow!!


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join as well? My EDD is 9th May!
> Got my first doctors appointment tomorrow am.
> Looking for a bump buddy if anyone is interested? :D
> 
> 
> Hey Daisy!
> I'd love a buddy!
> And we're only one day apart!
> I also have my first Dr appt tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mamicoch! I'd love to xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats Mummy and Daisy and welcome!!! Added xxx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I have to say bye to everyone! Maybe I'll be in a June group :) Hope everyone has a healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

Nicoleoleole said:


> I have to say bye to everyone! Maybe I'll be in a June group :) Hope everyone has a healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:

Oh I'm so sorry Nicole :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

So sorry Nicole, good luck xxxxx


----------



## Mummy time

Sorry Nicole. :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

Should we do a sort of introduction type thingy??:hi:

I'm Rebecca, 29. Married for 15 months, got a 5 year old daughter. Been ttc our 2nd since April 2010, had 2 early mc, one in July 2010, one this June.

Think this is it now though, got a really good feeling this time!:thumbup::happydance:
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

^^^ Great Idea!!

I'm Nic,I am 29 also! Married for 13 months. I have 2 sons, James aged 9 to a previous partner and Noah 21 months with my Husband. Been TTC my 3rd and our 2nd since Aug 2010.
I have a good feeling too, I am a lot less stressed than I was with Noah .
Lovely to meet you all!! xxx


----------



## Daisy811

Thank you flowerfairy!
And good luck for June Nicole :dust: xxx


----------



## Daisy811

Hi!
I'm Angie, I'm 26. Been with my boyfriend 4 years today! Not married (yet!). Just bought our first house which we're busy tearing apart at the moment. Fell pregnant in May, unplanned, but had an early mc. Decided after that we were ready and have been TTC since. Although quite nervous, feel a bit different this time round.
Looking forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## mamicoch

Hey Ladies, do you think we should have some sort of banner to add to our siggy?
I'm not very technical, took me ages to do a ticker!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> Hey Ladies, do you think we should have some sort of banner to add to our siggy?
> I'm not very technical, took me ages to do a ticker!! :dohh:
> xx

I posted in the blinkie section to ask someone to do it, but no reply yet. I'll have a think but if anyone else can do it then please do!! :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies! :hi:

Okay, so I'm not joining you yet, cause I'm 7DPO, and haven't tested yet! I'm going to sound SO pathetic, but I've been stalking this thread, and hope that I'll be able to join either this weekend, or early next week! I tried Soy this cycle, and I'm praying that it's the extra umph that I needed to get us our BFP already!

Anyway, (total dork here :dohh:) I made a couple pictures, for your siggies, in case you were still looking for some! you obviously don't have to use them, but I'm attaching the pics, and if you like them, let me know, & I can figure out how to give you guys the code, so that you can put it in your siggy..

I feel like such a r*tard now! But my hopes are pretty high for this month! :hugs:


​


----------



## mamicoch

Oh that's so sweet!
I love them, but have to admit the second is my favourite!!

Good luck for testing this week, really hoping you'll be joining us soon!xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww. That is really kind of you!! I hope you can Join us, I have everything crossed for you!!! 
I like the second one best. It's pretty much what I was thinking of

Thanks hun and good luck!! I'm gonna stalk you now lol :hugs: xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies! I hope I can join you guys too!! :hugs: 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/maybluebell3-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/maybluebell3-1.jpg[/IMG ]


take out the space between the last IMG & ]

hopefully it's not too large for your siggies, I can always resize!


----------



## Daisy811

Thanks so much Florida! They're wonderful. All the luck in the world and looking forward to you joining us :dust: xxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Florida - Would you make it a tiny bit smaller hun.I think we might end up having too big a signature. Doesn't need to be much smaller just a little bit!
Thanks again so kind of you xx


----------



## Daisy811

yeh i was thinking the same thing! xx


----------



## Hope85

Hi, I'm Kylie, my partner and i have been together for 4.5 years, we are not married yet either. We have built our home and are ready to start our little familly. We have been TTC since July 2010, we had a missed mc in June, and i am so excited we have conceived again but worried aswell. 
I send lots of sticky dust and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

here's 2 different sizes.. :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-2.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-2.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## FlowerFairy

You're a STAR!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

Hope85 said:


> Hi, I'm Kylie, my partner and i have been together for 4.5 years, we are not married yet either. We have built our home and are ready to start our little familly. We have been TTC since July 2010, we had a missed mc in June, and i am so excited we have conceived again but worried aswell.
> I send lots of sticky dust and best wishes to everyone.

Hi Kylie, congratulations! :flower:

So, went to the doctors this morning. Didn't see my normal doctor, who dealt with my mc. The woman i saw was a total cow. She basicly told me to come back in 2 weeks and she wouldn't be doing anything now. I explained about my previous mc at 5weeks and that i had been registered at 4 weeks then, she wasn't interested.
Felt really sad and low when i left, like i had been completely dismissed. Going to try and book an appointment for my doctor for next week. Anyone else been to the doctors yet? :growlmad:


----------



## FlowerFairy

What a cowbag!! 
I wont be going to the doctors, this is my 3rd baby and I haven't had any problems previously so I'm just waiting to get my MW appointment at 8 weeks. 
I'm hoping for a Home birth this time too!!!


----------



## Daisy811

Thanks, starting to calm down a bit now!

Ooo a home birth, sounds exciting! What made you decide to go for that?


----------



## mamicoch

Hi Kylie!:hi:
Welcome to the thread! How are you feeling?

Daisy, I saw my Dr today. He was great, gave me 4 weeks off work, which was the real reason I was going to be honest. Got to ring the midwife in about 5 weeks. 
This is the worst part by far! I'll feel better once I get past 6-7 weeks, so just gonna sit tight!

How's everyone feeling? Symptoms seem to have hit me like a ton of bricks! Had loads of nausea, and so, so tired already! Had to go for a nap this afternoon! Don't think it helps having to run around with a 5 year old all day!!

P.S. Loving the sigs!! Thanks Florida!:flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had a really easy very quick birth with Noah. 2.5 hours start to finish and only 1 push! I only had Gas and Air so I am an ideal candidate for Home Birth. We're just wanting to have the peace and relaxation that will hopefully come from not having to farm 2 to children out and get to a hospital if things are that quick again. 
Symptom wise, I have felt nauseous for about a week, Boobs hurt ike mad. I'm sure it's worse cos they're a FF cup so when I take my Bra off I want to cry!! I'm tired and have been napping when Noah naps this week. I've got about 15 IC left and I do one each day and I can't believe how dark they have got!
We're gonna book an early scan for 8 weeks in Leeds to see a heartbeat !!


----------



## Daisy811

Wow 2.5 hours! My mum was only a few hours with both me and my sister so hopefully it will run in the family, fingers crossed! I'm liking the idea of a water birth at the moment, haven't researched into it much yet though. 
Glad you got the time off to rest rebecca. Will your little one be going to school september?
Symptom wise, the nausea seems to have lifted a bit, but boobs are extremely painful, even if i just just brush my arm over them getting dressed. And have been super tired, just woke up from a nap actually, and still been a bit headachey. My moods are all over the place as well, one minute i want to kill my OH and then i'm in tears because everything is so wonderful!! :haha:


----------



## mamicoch

I've got one cb left, but it was so dark on Tuesday I can't see it getting much darker!
Probably will do it in a couple of days though, never left one sitting so long :haha:


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Wow 2.5 hours! My mum was only a few hours with both me and my sister so hopefully it will run in the family, fingers crossed! I'm liking the idea of a water birth at the moment, haven't researched into it much yet though.
> Glad you got the time off to rest rebecca. Will your little one be going to school september?
> Symptom wise, the nausea seems to have lifted a bit, but boobs are extremely painful, even if i just just brush my arm over them getting dressed. And have been super tired, just woke up from a nap actually, and still been a bit headachey. My moods are all over the place as well, one minute i want to kill my OH and then i'm in tears because everything is so wonderful!! :haha:

My daughter will be starting her third year next week!

I'm also keen on the idea of a water birth! Spent a lot of time in the bath during labour with DD & it was so relaxing!

Have you guys started telling anyone yet?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I dont like the thought of water!! :haha: Funny how we're allso different!

I've told close family and 2 friends but that's it until the scan I think!


----------



## mamicoch

I've told my manager & both our mums, and my cousin. And of course everyone on this forum 

Finding it hard though, find myself avoiding people cos I don't trust myself to keep my mouth shut!!


----------



## mrsrof

Hi Ladies, would love to join you all! been getting very faint :bfp:s since 11dpo, so faint I couldn't tell if I was imagining things or not! Eventually got 2 very clear :bfp:s at 16 and 17dpo!!

Due date is May 2nd. Am excited, but very nervous, in a way I think I don't want to get my hopes up maybe??


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations mrsrof!!!! I shall add you and the link for the blinie thing is on the first post !! xxx


----------



## mamicoch

Hi mrsrof:hi:

Congratulations on your :bfp: & welcome to the thread!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm getting ahead of myself here, but who is planning on finding out babies sex ? We had 2 surprises and for our 3rd and final we're gonna find out!!!


----------



## mamicoch

FlowerFairy said:


> I'm getting ahead of myself here, but who is planning on finding out babies sex ? We had 2 surprises and for our 3rd and final we're gonna find out!!!


We've been talking about this today......going by my current dates we should be having our 20 week scan a couple of days before Christmas.
We thought we'd find out if we could, & get a Christmas card for our daughter with Big Sister on the front, with a scan photo inside, saying "from your baby brother/sister".

We didn't find out with our daughter, but think it'd be nice for her to know what she's having!


----------



## R&JBabybean

Can I join you ladies, my due date is 2nd May:cloud9:


----------



## FlowerFairy

R&JBabybean said:


> Can I join you ladies, my due date is 2nd May:cloud9:

Yay .Congratulations!!! I shall add you know. Blinkie code on the first page xxx


----------



## mamicoch

R&JBabybean said:


> Can I join you ladies, my due date is 2nd May:cloud9:

Hi :hi: & congratulations!


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting ahead of myself here, but who is planning on finding out babies sex ? We had 2 surprises and for our 3rd and final we're gonna find out!!!
> 
> 
> We've been talking about this today......going by my current dates we should be having our 20 week scan a couple of days before Christmas.
> We thought we'd find out if we could, & get a Christmas card for our daughter with Big Sister on the front, with a scan photo inside, saying "from your baby brother/sister".
> 
> We didn't find out with our daughter, but think it'd be nice for her to know what she's having!Click to expand...

My 20 weeks scan will literally be on Noah's 2nd Birthday or there abouts! It's also for the practicalites as I have boxes full of boy stuff and I can get it all out and washed if it's another boy or sell it and stock up on pink!!! I wont know what to do if they say Pink. :haha:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi Ladies :wave: Can I join you?

We had our :bfp: on Sunday and not sure of exact dates but should be due around May 14th 2012 :happydance:

Elle.xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

PrettyUnable said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: Can I join you?
> 
> We had our :bfp: on Sunday and not sure of exact dates but should be due around May 14th 2012 :happydance:
> 
> Elle.xxx

Yay!!! Congratulations!! I shall add you now :hugs::happydance:


----------



## mamicoch

PrettyUnable said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: Can I join you?
> 
> We had our :bfp: on Sunday and not sure of exact dates but should be due around May 14th 2012 :happydance:
> 
> Elle.xxx

:hi: 
Welcome & congratulations!


----------



## amore

Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind if I join you. I think I am due on 1st May. 

My name is Holly and I am 26, getting married next year to my partner of 6 years and we have a son who is 3. 

I am also hoping for a home birth this time. I had my heart set on one last time but due to some pregnancy complications at the end I was advised to have a hospital birth boohoo. But I delivered my son without any problems and drug free so I know I will be ok to do it as long as there are no risk factors this time....fingers crossed.


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting ahead of myself here, but who is planning on finding out babies sex ? We had 2 surprises and for our 3rd and final we're gonna find out!!!
> 
> 
> We've been talking about this today......going by my current dates we should be having our 20 week scan a couple of days before Christmas.
> We thought we'd find out if we could, & get a Christmas card for our daughter with Big Sister on the front, with a scan photo inside, saying "from your baby brother/sister".
> 
> We didn't find out with our daughter, but think it'd be nice for her to know what she's having!Click to expand...
> 
> My 20 weeks scan will literally be on Noah's 2nd Birthday or there abouts! It's also for the practicalites as I have boxes full of boy stuff and I can get it all out and washed if it's another boy or sell it and stock up on pink!!! I wont know what to do if they say Pink. :haha:Click to expand...

Just got back from the cinema and we were talking about this on the way there. OH has always said he would want to know and i have always said i would want it to be a surprise. But now i'm not so sure! Think it would be quite nice to know, to prepare things a bit, buti still love the idea of the surprise!! Aghhhhhhhhhhh! :dohh:

Hi to all the new mummies to be!!:flower:


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Wow 2.5 hours! My mum was only a few hours with both me and my sister so hopefully it will run in the family, fingers crossed! I'm liking the idea of a water birth at the moment, haven't researched into it much yet though.
> Glad you got the time off to rest rebecca. Will your little one be going to school september?
> Symptom wise, the nausea seems to have lifted a bit, but boobs are extremely painful, even if i just just brush my arm over them getting dressed. And have been super tired, just woke up from a nap actually, and still been a bit headachey. My moods are all over the place as well, one minute i want to kill my OH and then i'm in tears because everything is so wonderful!! :haha:
> 
> My daughter will be starting her third year next week!
> 
> I'm also keen on the idea of a water birth! Spent a lot of time in the bath during labour with DD & it was so relaxing!
> 
> Have you guys started telling anyone yet?Click to expand...

only my immediate family, mum. dad and sister. We're living with them at the moment so might have got a bit awkward otherwise. Will tell my boss on Monday (ive been on A/L this week) and prob tell a couple of close friends in a couple of weeks, if i can wait that long.:wacko:


----------



## Daisy811

is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?


----------



## ozzi

Welcome to all the new bluebell ladies :flower:
Not been on here for a few days.. started bleeding on Monday, GP confirmed m/c today from my bloods :angel:
Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for us fx.

Good luck to you all, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead. Will pop by from time to time to see how you are all getting on xxx


----------



## Daisy811

ozzi said:


> Welcome to all the new bluebell ladies :flower:
> Not been on here for a few days.. started bleeding on Monday, GP confirmed m/c today from my bloods :angel:
> Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for us fx.
> 
> Good luck to you all, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead. Will pop by from time to time to see how you are all getting on xxx

Thinking of you Ozzi, so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hope85

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the warm welcome.. I have my first doc visit tomorrow, he has my blood from a couple fo days ago. After my mc he said he will be monitoring me during my next pregnancy so he can see what is happening. i'm feeling very nervous, i so just wana see the heart beat this time. 
I have no symptoms really, feeling tired and my boobs are a littel fuller with a few twinges in tummy still. but not feeling ill yet. i hope everything is ok. i have been told that morning sickness means a strong pregnancy? 

I have a question on how to use the May Bluebells signiture also. do i copy and past the whole link?


----------



## FlowerFairy

amore said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind if I join you. I think I am due on 1st May.
> 
> My name is Holly and I am 26, getting married next year to my partner of 6 years and we have a son who is 3.
> 
> I am also hoping for a home birth this time. I had my heart set on one last time but due to some pregnancy complications at the end I was advised to have a hospital birth boohoo. But I delivered my son without any problems and drug free so I know I will be ok to do it as long as there are no risk factors this time....fingers crossed.

Congratulations !!! Added :flower::hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

ozzi said:


> Welcome to all the new bluebell ladies :flower:
> Not been on here for a few days.. started bleeding on Monday, GP confirmed m/c today from my bloods :angel:
> Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for us fx.
> 
> Good luck to you all, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead. Will pop by from time to time to see how you are all getting on xxx

Oh Ozzi . I am so sorry :cry::cry: Good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hope85 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Thanks for the warm welcome.. I have my first doc visit tomorrow, he has my blood from a couple fo days ago. After my mc he said he will be monitoring me during my next pregnancy so he can see what is happening. i'm feeling very nervous, i so just wana see the heart beat this time.
> I have no symptoms really, feeling tired and my boobs are a littel fuller with a few twinges in tummy still. but not feeling ill yet. i hope everything is ok. i have been told that morning sickness means a strong pregnancy?
> 
> I have a question on how to use the May Bluebells signiture also. do i copy and past the whole link?

Yeah, copy the whole link and remove the space at the end . Good luck with the Dr app :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?

I'm just taking folic acid too x


----------



## mamicoch

ozzi said:


> Welcome to all the new bluebell ladies :flower:
> Not been on here for a few days.. started bleeding on Monday, GP confirmed m/c today from my bloods :angel:
> Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for us fx.
> 
> Good luck to you all, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead. Will pop by from time to time to see how you are all getting on xxx


So sorry ozzi. Thinking of you & fx you won't be too far behind
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?
> 
> I'm just taking folic acid too xClick to expand...

Me too! :flower:


----------



## happycloud

Hi! I'm due May 10!


----------



## FlowerFairy

happycloud said:


> Hi! I'm due May 10!

Congratulatiions!!! welcome :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm in the process of sorting the first post out but i'm too tired!! I'll sort it tomorrow x


----------



## Hope85

Daisy811 said:


> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?

I have been taking folic acid everyday untill we found out and now i'm taking Elevit.


----------



## amore

I am so sorry about your loss Ozzi x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ladies, I'm tentatively joining you.. retesting tomorrow AM, but I think this is my :bfp:


----------



## DianaM

Hello everyone! I too will be due in May! Just got that Big Fat Positive on the 31st! I will be due May the 6th which makes me 4 weeks and 4 days preggers! This is my second baby, my son will be turning 7 on the 27th of this month :D 
I came off the Nuva Ring thinking it would take a few months for us to get pregnant and to my surprise I got pregnant RIGHT after stopping it! Super excited to share thoughts and feelings with all of you as we go through the months of pregnancy together!


----------



## DianaM

DianaM said:


> Hello everyone! I too will be due in May! Just got that Big Fat Positive on the 31st! I will be due May the 6th which makes me 4 weeks and 4 days preggers! This is my second baby, my son will be turning 7 on the 27th of this month :D
> I came off the Nuva Ring thinking it would take a few months for us to get pregnant and to my surprise I got pregnant RIGHT after stopping it! Super excited to share thoughts and feelings with all of you as we go through the months of pregnancy together!

Oops I mean 4 weeks 5 days!!


----------



## ErinGray

Hi all! I would love to join this group! Just got my BFP after TTC for 12 months! This will be #2 for us...we also have a son who is 3. H&H 9 months to everyone!:happydance:


----------



## Daisy811

:hi: Welcome everyone!!

Kylie whats Elevit, and how did you get on at the doctors? xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh Wow! Floridagirl I see that line!!! Good luck xx

Welcome DianaM and ErinGray!! :hugs: Erin, What is you EDD hun .xxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

First page is sorted now :rofl: TIP - Dont start something complicated at 10pm when you're tired


----------



## mamicoch

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Ladies, I'm tentatively joining you.. retesting tomorrow AM, but I think this is my :bfp:
> 
> View attachment 259639

I see the line!!! :happydance:
Can't wait for you to retest!!

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi:

How's everyone feeling today? I slept really well last night, but feeling quite nauseous this morning. Made myself some toast but couldn't eat it! Munching on some fruit instead!


----------



## Daisy811

I have never felt so tired in all my life!! I really admire you guys who have already got kids that need lookiong after.
Last 2 nights i hacve managed to sleep a bit better, side from feeling very hot and the ridiculous dreams. 
But during the day yesterday i was quite tired and today i feel awful, feels like ive got a hangover! Already been back to sleep on the sofa and its only 1pm! If i didn't know i was pregnant i would definately think i was coming down with something.
It seems even the thought of doing anything makes me tired!!


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> First page is sorted now :rofl: TIP - Dont start something complicated at 10pm when you're tired

Looks great Nic xx:flower:


----------



## DianaM

Hi everyone! Ok so i can't seem to figure out how to use this site yet lol... my computer skills are NOT so good lol. I just got my BFP on the 31st of August! I am 4 weeks and 6 days! Due May 6th!!! I'm so excited to share the happy news with everyone and to everyone with their BFP's CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Daisy811

DianaM said:


> Hi everyone! Ok so i can't seem to figure out how to use this site yet lol... my computer skills are NOT so good lol. I just got my BFP on the 31st of August! I am 4 weeks and 6 days! Due May 6th!!! I'm so excited to share the happy news with everyone and to everyone with their BFP's CONGRATS!!!

Congratulations!!! :flower:
I'm still trying to find my way round too.!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

FlowerFairy said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?
> 
> I'm just taking folic acid too xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! :flower:Click to expand...


I'm taking 75mg of baby aspirin to try and prevent another miscarriage and taking Tescos multi vitamins and minerals for pregnancy (include folic acid) - they seem like a bargain for £3.50 too :flower:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Mamicoch - Where in South Wales are you? I'm just outside Bridgend - North Cornelly atm but moving on 20th to Cefn Cribbwr :)

I grew up in Penarth though and moved to this area about 10 years ago.


----------



## DianaM

I am so confused on how to get this site to work... can anyone help?


----------



## Daisy811

PrettyUnable said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?
> 
> I'm just taking folic acid too xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking 75mg of baby aspirin to try and prevent another miscarriage and taking Tescos multi vitamins and minerals for pregnancy (include folic acid) - they seem like a bargain for £3.50 too :flower:Click to expand...

Were you prescribed baby asprin? Can you buy it over the counter? I'm interested as i had a previous mc. How does it help, i though you wern't supposed to take asprin during pregnancy? 
Sorry for all the questions!!:wacko:


----------



## Daisy811

DianaM said:


> I am so confused on how to get this site to work... can anyone help?

what is it you're trying to do? xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Daisy811 said:


> I have never felt so tired in all my life!! I really admire you guys who have already got kids that need lookiong after.
> Last 2 nights i hacve managed to sleep a bit better, side from feeling very hot and the ridiculous dreams.
> 
> It seems even the thought of doing anything makes me tired!!


I completely understand - I'm barely sleeping between trying to get comfortable with back and hip ache, being too hot and my OHs snoring :dohh:
And the dreams... when people say you have vivid dreams when youre pregnant they weren't kidding. I don't remember having dreams like this when I was pregnant with DD but am getting them.
But do they have to be about being pregnant? Mine often aren't.. but so vivid.

I'm knackered out too - come 9pm I'm struggling to keep my eyes open when normally I struggle to go to sleep unless its around 1am.


----------



## mamicoch

PrettyUnable said:


> Mamicoch - Where in South Wales are you? I'm just outside Bridgend - North Cornelly atm but moving on 20th to Cefn Cribbwr :)
> 
> I grew up in Penarth though and moved to this area about 10 years ago.

I'm further west - Llanelli. :)


----------



## DianaM

Congrats eveyone! I still can't figure out how this site works.... can someone help me?! Im due May6, 2012


----------



## PrettyUnable

Daisy811 said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone taking any vitamins or anything? I've just be taking folic acid and was just curious?
> 
> I'm just taking folic acid too xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking 75mg of baby aspirin to try and prevent another miscarriage and taking Tescos multi vitamins and minerals for pregnancy (include folic acid) - they seem like a bargain for £3.50 too :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Were you prescribed baby asprin? Can you buy it over the counter? I'm interested as i had a previous mc. How does it help, i though you wern't supposed to take asprin during pregnancy?
> Sorry for all the questions!!:wacko:Click to expand...

No, I bought it online (amazon I think) but I'm sure you can buy it over the counter. It's supposed to help thin the blood to prevent clotting. 
Baby aspirin is ok because 75mg is such a low dose. It's hopefully working for me this time. In July by this point I'd already had one heavy bleed and spotting and this time I haven't had anything so I'm positive about it. I've read lots of success stories of it too.


----------



## mamicoch

I'm starting to panic ever so slightly.....been so relaxed up until now, but now I have cramps & I'm scared! Haven't been having any up until now, and know this is how the last mc started.....

Anyone else cramping?? Is it normal to have them??


----------



## PrettyUnable

mamicoch said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> Mamicoch - Where in South Wales are you? I'm just outside Bridgend - North Cornelly atm but moving on 20th to Cefn Cribbwr :)
> 
> I grew up in Penarth though and moved to this area about 10 years ago.
> 
> I'm further west - Llanelli. :)Click to expand...

Ooh not too far - My parents have a caravan in Amroth, not far from Tenby so spend most of our summers (not that we had one this year) there. I love West Wales.


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> I'm starting to panic ever so slightly.....been so relaxed up until now, but now I have cramps & I'm scared! Haven't been having any up until now, and know this is how the last mc started.....
> 
> Anyone else cramping?? Is it normal to have them??

This was me last night!! Bad cramps and bach ache, same as before. I went to the toilet and was soo sure would find blood. But was nothing.
Has stopped today but still worried, think i'm going to get some of this baby asprin, cant help to try. 
I now cant stop inspecting the tissue after every time i wipe now though. tmi. I'm sure everything will be fine for us :hugs:


----------



## lylasmummy

Can I join?? Pregnant with my 2nd (3rd pregnancy) due May 3rd :happydance:


----------



## DianaM

So just wondering.... Is anyone else EXTREMELY bloated?! Or is it just me? I'm only a day away from being 5 weeks and look like im three months!


----------



## mamicoch

DianaM said:


> So just wondering.... Is anyone else EXTREMELY bloated?! Or is it just me? I'm only a day away from being 5 weeks and look like im three months!

I do! Seriously, I cannot wear jeans! I'm already living in leggings & tracksuit bottoms!x:haha:


----------



## kka

Oh my goodness i havent been on here in a couple days and the thread is now huge!!!!!! Congrates and H&H 9 months to all our new Bluebells!!!!!!

Introduction:
Hello i'm Kris I am 23 and I have been married to my wonderful hubby for 5 years. We got our :bfp: on our 2 year ttc anniversary week. 

My symptoms:
Needing to pee more
I'm really thirsty
My boobs are a little sore when I take my bra off
When 9:00 hits Its time for bed!! 


Are there any ladies on her who are estimating there do date???? I dont know mine exactly cuz my LMP was July 18 and i was gonna start another round of meds but found out i had a cyst so i had to wait till it went away to start. 

mamicoch - Yesterday I had really bad cramps. I called my doc and she said as long as there isnt any blood then its ok.


----------



## mamicoch

Cramps have pretty much disappeared now so feeling a little better. 
Had some awful news though, my best friends brother was found dead this afternoon. :(
He was only 17, nobody knows yet what happened, it all seems quite bizarre. Hope I can support her & her mum through it best I can!


----------



## mamicoch

lylasmummy said:


> Can I join?? Pregnant with my 2nd (3rd pregnancy) due May 3rd :happydance:

Congratulations and welcome! :hi:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Daisy811 said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Ok so i can't seem to figure out how to use this site yet lol... my computer skills are NOT so good lol. I just got my BFP on the 31st of August! I am 4 weeks and 6 days! Due May 6th!!! I'm so excited to share the happy news with everyone and to everyone with their BFP's CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :flower:
> I'm still trying to find my way round too.!!Click to expand...

Congratulations xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

lylasmummy said:


> Can I join?? Pregnant with my 2nd (3rd pregnancy) due May 3rd :happydance:

Welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:
I'll add you to the first post xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely to meet you all! :hugs:
I've had cramps on and all and a lot of round ligament pain but I'm thinking it's pretty normal! It's strange how even though I've done this twice before it still all seems new again.

Just got home from Bingley festival and back there again tomorrow. Been brilliant just too many pissed folk :haha:


----------



## JJules611

Hi ladies!!! :flower:

So excited to be able to finally join a due date thread!! After 2 m/c's and 12 months of trying I finally got my :bfp: on August 19th!!!! My due date will be 
May 5th!! :happydance:

I am staying very positive and hopeful!

When I went for blood my doc said my uterus was measuring a lot larger then my dates so I got a sono and the gestational sac measured 4weeks 2 days and my uterus felt as if it was around 6 to 7 weeks! Anyone have any advice or have experienced this before? 

Congrats to everyone and sticky babydust to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> So just wondering.... Is anyone else EXTREMELY bloated?! Or is it just me? I'm only a day away from being 5 weeks and look like im three months!
> 
> I do! Seriously, I cannot wear jeans! I'm already living in leggings & tracksuit bottoms!x:haha:Click to expand...

LOL same here!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in May. :thumbup:

I think I will be joining you girls, Since I think I just got my BFP this morning and posted it in my testing thread on pg 7!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html


I will be due on May 15, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:

So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:

It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!


----------



## kka

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in May. :thumbup:
> 
> I think I will be joining you girls, Since I think I just got my BFP this morning and posted it in my testing thread on pg 7!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html
> 
> 
> I will be due on May 15, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:
> 
> So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:
> 
> It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!

Welcome and congratulations!!!!!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!! Sending you lots of stick dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Daisy811

congratulations and welcome to all the new may bluebells xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

JJules611 said:


> Hi ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> So excited to be able to finally join a due date thread!! After 2 m/c's and 12 months of trying I finally got my :bfp: on August 19th!!!! My due date will be
> May 5th!! :happydance:
> 
> I am staying very positive and hopeful!
> 
> When I went for blood my doc said my uterus was measuring a lot larger then my dates so I got a sono and the gestational sac measured 4weeks 2 days and my uterus felt as if it was around 6 to 7 weeks! Anyone have any advice or have experienced this before?
> 
> Congrats to everyone and sticky babydust to all :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations! I shall add you, but I have no experience of that sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in May. :thumbup:
> 
> I think I will be joining you girls, Since I think I just got my BFP this morning and posted it in my testing thread on pg 7!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html
> 
> 
> I will be due on May 15, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:
> 
> So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:
> 
> It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!

Congratulations!! I see the line really clearly!!I will add you to our first post. Welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls....:hugs: I am just still so nervous because AF isnt late yet....I keep worrying that the :witch: is going to show... :af: :af::af: :af: I have been trying for so long that I have a hard time trusting it... I hope and pray it is a sticky bean and that the IC wasnt playing a cruel trick or something.... 

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend!!! :flower:I hope that all of you lovely ladies have a H&H 9 months as well!!! :flower:


----------



## JJules611

Thank you FlowerFairy!


----------



## DianaM

Welcome to all the new ladies! So I thought I'd write a little something about myself. I am 25 years old, I live in Ontario Canada. My partner and I just found out on the 31st that we are expecting baby number 2 :bfp: :happydance:
We first found out we were pregnant with baby number 1 when we were 17 years old (*which was a VERY big shock) (*it is his birthday this month on the 27th he will be 7 years old) I went through the pregnancy alone and didnt have anyone to talk to so I'm so thankful that this time around I have some support from all you lovely ladies :flower:
We were so exicted to find out we were expecting after only comig off the Nuva Ring (*birth control) last month on the 28th. So far things have been great but I am really nervous because it IS so early. My best friend who was pregnant with her 3rd just lost hers at 12 1/2 weeks and was devastated. :cry: I'm looking for all the love, prayers and support I can get for a happy healthy pregnancy!!! My son was a premie, I went into labour at 25 weeks pregnant and was put on bedrest until 32 weeks when I delivered. I am considered a "high risk" pregnancy and my doctor told me that after my first prenatal appointment on the 28th of this month I will be going for bi-weekly testing. I also had gestational diabetes, which i was lucky that it went away after birth, so I'm eating very healthy trying to cut back on sweets so that hopefully it doesn't come back. Other than that I'm so happy that we are all due around the same time and can't wait to get to know each of you better!!!


----------



## DianaM

P.S....
How do you get the lilipie and the baby gaga things to come up under what you write??? I'm so bad with computers lol


----------



## amore

congratulations to all the new ladies on their BFP's.


----------



## mamicoch

Welcome to all the new bluebells!!xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello everyone! So excited to be here!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh and this was a test from yesterday... much darker today :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0027.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just wanted to drop in and say congratulations to all the May 2012 Mommies from a May 2011 Mommy. I was supposed to be an April 2011 Mommy but Miss Anberlin liked May much better. Have to say, May Babies are AWESOME!! (I'm married to one too!)


----------



## happycloud

DianaM said:


> P.S....
> How do you get the lilipie and the baby gaga things to come up under what you write??? I'm so bad with computers lol

Look for the website shown on the tickers you like. Go to the website and click on the buttons to make a ticker based on your info. Copy and paste the info that is generated (usually the one that starts with /url or something like that. Go to the 'quicklinks' tab in the menu bar on this page and select "edit signature" and paste the url in, save it, or preview it to make sure it worked.
Hope that made sense!
:thumbup:


On another note, I too feel bloated, gassy, and achey in the lower abdomen. I feel like I have to be so careful with myself! We told my family today, including my nieces and nephew (ages 3 through 9). I was only going to tell my parents and brother (sis in law already knew) but it was pretty much impossible to get the four kids out of the room to do it. I hope this baby sticks because I really don't want to have to explain what happened otherwise!!! I think my baby will be okay because my parents have these four grandkids, born January, February, March, April...and I'll bring the May baby! It just makes sense! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I am like seriously exhausted the last few days. Holy crap. I didn't think I was going to feel this different for some reason.


----------



## FlowerFairy

KendraNoell said:


> Oh and this was a test from yesterday... much darker today :)

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations and welcome!! I shall add you to our first post :hugs:


----------



## DianaM

happycloud said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> P.S....
> How do you get the lilipie and the baby gaga things to come up under what you write??? I'm so bad with computers lol
> 
> Look for the website shown on the tickers you like. Go to the website and click on the buttons to make a ticker based on your info. Copy and paste the info that is generated (usually the one that starts with /url or something like that. Go to the 'quicklinks' tab in the menu bar on this page and select "edit signature" and paste the url in, save it, or preview it to make sure it worked.
> Hope that made sense!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> On another note, I too feel bloated, gassy, and achey in the lower abdomen. I feel like I have to be so careful with myself! We told my family today, including my nieces and nephew (ages 3 through 9). I was only going to tell my parents and brother (sis in law already knew) but it was pretty much impossible to get the four kids out of the room to do it. I hope this baby sticks because I really don't want to have to explain what happened otherwise!!! I think my baby will be okay because my parents have these four grandkids, born January, February, March, April...and I'll bring the May baby! It just makes sense! :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your help! And there's nothing like having support from friends and family! I'm sure everything will be just fine! And that's so cute!!! My kids will be 8 1/2 years apart so we're already planning that the next one is a LOT closer in age!


----------



## DianaM

DianaM said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> P.S....
> How do you get the lilipie and the baby gaga things to come up under what you write??? I'm so bad with computers lol
> 
> Look for the website shown on the tickers you like. Go to the website and click on the buttons to make a ticker based on your info. Copy and paste the info that is generated (usually the one that starts with /url or something like that. Go to the 'quicklinks' tab in the menu bar on this page and select "edit signature" and paste the url in, save it, or preview it to make sure it worked.
> Hope that made sense!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> On another note, I too feel bloated, gassy, and achey in the lower abdomen. I feel like I have to be so careful with myself! We told my family today, including my nieces and nephew (ages 3 through 9). I was only going to tell my parents and brother (sis in law already knew) but it was pretty much impossible to get the four kids out of the room to do it. I hope this baby sticks because I really don't want to have to explain what happened otherwise!!! I think my baby will be okay because my parents have these four grandkids, born January, February, March, April...and I'll bring the May baby! It just makes sense! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! And there's nothing like having support from friends and family! I'm sure everything will be just fine! And that's so cute!!! My kids will be 8 1/2 years apart so we're already planning that the next one is a LOT closer in age!Click to expand...

Oops! I mean 7 1/2 :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

DianaM said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> P.S....
> How do you get the lilipie and the baby gaga things to come up under what you write??? I'm so bad with computers lol
> 
> Look for the website shown on the tickers you like. Go to the website and click on the buttons to make a ticker based on your info. Copy and paste the info that is generated (usually the one that starts with /url or something like that. Go to the 'quicklinks' tab in the menu bar on this page and select "edit signature" and paste the url in, save it, or preview it to make sure it worked.
> Hope that made sense!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> On another note, I too feel bloated, gassy, and achey in the lower abdomen. I feel like I have to be so careful with myself! We told my family today, including my nieces and nephew (ages 3 through 9). I was only going to tell my parents and brother (sis in law already knew) but it was pretty much impossible to get the four kids out of the room to do it. I hope this baby sticks because I really don't want to have to explain what happened otherwise!!! I think my baby will be okay because my parents have these four grandkids, born January, February, March, April...and I'll bring the May baby! It just makes sense! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! And there's nothing like having support from friends and family! I'm sure everything will be just fine! And that's so cute!!! My kids will be 8 1/2 years apart so we're already planning that the next one is a LOT closer in age!Click to expand...
> 
> Oops! I mean 7 1/2 :dohh:Click to expand...

My 2 boys are 8 years apart, so I'm glad Noah is gonna have a sibling close in age! It will feel like your first time with such a big gap. I felt tlike that with Noah x


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:

Can you please remove my name from the first page on this thread...Thanks..

Congrats again to all of you ladies..H&H 9 months...
:flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

So sorry hun. Good Luck for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Daisy811

wannabeprego said:


> Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:
> 
> Can you please remove my name from the first page on this thread...Thanks..
> 
> Congrats again to all of you ladies..H&H 9 months...
> :flower:

So sorry hear that. Good luck for next time xxx :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

My boobs feel a little less tender today, anyone else got this?
Bit worried.


----------



## KendraNoell

Daisy- I've been overanalyzing everything lol. I would say the boobs hurting and not hurting is totally going to be fluctuation in hormones and not anything to worry about. I am trying to calm myself by telling myself unless I'm heavily bleeding and cramping I should be fine.


----------



## Daisy811

Thanks Kendra x


----------



## KendraNoell

I know its harder than it looks, I am secretly freaking out about something all the time ;)


----------



## FlowerFairy

My boobs have hurt all the time, but symptoms do come and go. Please try not to analyze everything, you'll end up stressed :hugs:
I feel seriously rotton today,sick and tired First Tri is so hard!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi ladies! Just stalking for now but I hope to join really soon! AF is now 6 days late but I've had 2 BFNs. With DS1 I had a BFP after the first day late. So irritating but I have major symptoms but am afraid to get excited or disappointed until I see those 2 lines! Been exhausted, moody, and craving random things. DH says he is feeling rather sure about it. No tender boobs like first time though since I'm still BFing. I think that has changed it a bit. Anywho, hoping to join May 9th ASAP! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jennijunni

I would love to join you ladies!!! I am due with #6 (4 living), on May 12!!! We lost our baby boy in my second trimester in June, and now we are happy that we have another blessing on the way!!! My heart has healed ten fold in the past few days!! We are over the moon. This is my 7th pregnancy, and will be my 7th child. I know confusing?? I have 4 bio children, 1 angel baby, and 2 daughters of my heart, not my womb. Our children vary in age from 15 to 19 months!!


----------



## Daisy811

I am just a bundle of nerves at the moment, really need to try and relax i know!! Really good to able to talk to you guys as i haven't really told anyone else yet.

Welcome and good luck for the BFPs for the prospective Bluebells!! xxx


----------



## DianaM

jennijunni said:


> I would love to join you ladies!!! I am due with #6 (4 living), on May 12!!! We lost our baby boy in my second trimester in June, and now we are happy that we have another blessing on the way!!! My heart has healed ten fold in the past few days!! We are over the moon. This is my 7th pregnancy, and will be my 7th child. I know confusing?? I have 4 bio children, 1 angel baby, and 2 daughters of my heart, not my womb. Our children vary in age from 15 to 19 months!!

Welcome and congrats on the BFP!!! Whoohoo! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## FlowerFairy

jennijunni said:


> I would love to join you ladies!!! I am due with #6 (4 living), on May 12!!! We lost our baby boy in my second trimester in June, and now we are happy that we have another blessing on the way!!! My heart has healed ten fold in the past few days!! We are over the moon. This is my 7th pregnancy, and will be my 7th child. I know confusing?? I have 4 bio children, 1 angel baby, and 2 daughters of my heart, not my womb. Our children vary in age from 15 to 19 months!!

Welcome and Congratulations Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DianaM

Daisy811 said:


> I am just a bundle of nerves at the moment, really need to try and relax i know!! Really good to able to talk to you guys as i haven't really told anyone else yet.
> 
> Welcome and good luck for the BFPs for the prospective Bluebells!! xxx

It's so hard to relax I know! It's like pregnancy and babies are ALL I think about! I have been on COUNTLESS websites watching and learning about my baby's progression and it's just so amazing! It will be so exciting when you tell everyone! We just told all our friends and family about our newest addition to the family even though it's early on because no matter what happens at least now I'll have all the love, support and prayers on a healthy pregnancy that i can get! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## mamicoch

Welcome to all the new bluebells! This thread us getting so big!

How is everyone feeling? I'm sure I'm feeling huge already, my boobs especially!! And they're sore! Not as comfortable in jeans anymore, either! Nausea isn't as bad as it was, but gone off some foods. 
Didn't have any symptoms like this in my last 2 pregnancies which ended in mc, so feeling pretty confident about this one!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies, Can I join? Im due May 1 2012!


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> Welcome to all the new bluebells! This thread us getting so big!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm sure I'm feeling huge already, my boobs especially!! And they're sore! Not as comfortable in jeans anymore, either! Nausea isn't as bad as it was, but gone off some foods.
> Didn't have any symptoms like this in my last 2 pregnancies which ended in mc, so feeling pretty confident about this one!

Hey there! So far I've been feeling great! Other than nervous of course that everything will be ok but I think we all have that. My boobs are VERY sensitive and if I hit them the wrong way they REALLY hurt! Definitely Jeans are NOT my friend! Lol I have been SO bloated the last few weeks it's not even funny! Even before I found out I was pregnant I was bloated and couldn't figure out why... now I know lol. Nausea isn't so bad for me at this point... I have a few bouts of it but not really in the morning mostly in the afternoon. I guess at this point I'm still kind of in shock that it happened so fast that it doesn't seem real to me yet.. I have a prenatal check up on the 28th then they will book my ultrasound.. it's so different from my last pregnancy because in a week I would have already had my first ultrasound.. I hate that waiting game!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

the test I posted did turn out to be an evap & AF got me today..

H&H 9 mo ladies :dust:


----------



## Daisy811

FloridaGirl21 said:


> the test I posted did turn out to be an evap & AF got me today..
> 
> H&H 9 mo ladies :dust:

I'm sorry Florida :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamicoch

FloridaGirl21 said:


> the test I posted did turn out to be an evap & AF got me today..
> 
> H&H 9 mo ladies :dust:

So sorry Florida :hugs:
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join? Im due May 1 2012!

Of course!! Welcome and congratulaitons :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

FloridaGirl21 said:


> the test I posted did turn out to be an evap & AF got me today..
> 
> H&H 9 mo ladies :dust:

So sorry hun. GL for this cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

vespersonicca said:


> Hi ladies! Just stalking for now but I hope to join really soon! AF is now 6 days late but I've had 2 BFNs. With DS1 I had a BFP after the first day late. So irritating but I have major symptoms but am afraid to get excited or disappointed until I see those 2 lines! Been exhausted, moody, and craving random things. DH says he is feeling rather sure about it. No tender boobs like first time though since I'm still BFing. I think that has changed it a bit. Anywho, hoping to join May 9th ASAP! I'll keep you posted!

Got this this morning so it looks like I am joining you ladies! Please add me to May 9th. :happydance:

So I'm Monique and I'm a Southern Californian gal living in Finland with my Finnish husband and son who just turned 1yr. We managed to conceive him on the first cycle and this time we got our BFP on cycle 2 of TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







P1040051.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just stalking for now but I hope to join really soon! AF is now 6 days late but I've had 2 BFNs. With DS1 I had a BFP after the first day late. So irritating but I have major symptoms but am afraid to get excited or disappointed until I see those 2 lines! Been exhausted, moody, and craving random things. DH says he is feeling rather sure about it. No tender boobs like first time though since I'm still BFing. I think that has changed it a bit. Anywho, hoping to join May 9th ASAP! I'll keep you posted!
> 
> Got this this morning so it looks like I am joining you ladies! Please add me to May 9th. :happydance:
> 
> So I'm Monique and I'm a Southern Californian gal living in Finland with my Finnish husband and son who just turned 1yr. We managed to conceive him on the first cycle and this time we got our BFP on cycle 2 of TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you! :flower:Click to expand...

Yay! welcome and congratulations Hun!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies, May I join..
I just found out that I am expecting post TR baby # 2
I am due May 8th after 10 months of TTC...
I have four daughters aged 21,20,18,18 months..
I had a tubal ligation back in '93 and a reversal in '08..
We are so excited but this will be our last


----------



## bumpin2012

FlowerFairy said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Can I join? Im due May 1 2012!
> 
> Of course!! Welcome and congratulaitons :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!

My name is Meghan, Im 27 years old. OH is 30. This is our first baby and first pregnancy. We are both really excited for May to arrive!


----------



## DianaM

bumpin2012 said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Can I join? Im due May 1 2012!
> 
> Of course!! Welcome and congratulaitons :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My name is Meghan, Im 27 years old. OH is 30. This is our first baby and first pregnancy. We are both really excited for May to arrive!Click to expand...

Yay!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## DianaM

vespersonicca said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just stalking for now but I hope to join really soon! AF is now 6 days late but I've had 2 BFNs. With DS1 I had a BFP after the first day late. So irritating but I have major symptoms but am afraid to get excited or disappointed until I see those 2 lines! Been exhausted, moody, and craving random things. DH says he is feeling rather sure about it. No tender boobs like first time though since I'm still BFing. I think that has changed it a bit. Anywho, hoping to join May 9th ASAP! I'll keep you posted!
> 
> Got this this morning so it looks like I am joining you ladies! Please add me to May 9th. :happydance:
> 
> So I'm Monique and I'm a Southern Californian gal living in Finland with my Finnish husband and son who just turned 1yr. We managed to conceive him on the first cycle and this time we got our BFP on cycle 2 of TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you! :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!!!!


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> the test I posted did turn out to be an evap & AF got me today..
> 
> H&H 9 mo ladies :dust:
> 
> So sorry Florida :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry hun :( good luck for next time sending :dust: your way!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies, May I join..
> I just found out that I am expecting post TR baby # 2
> I am due May 8th after 10 months of TTC...
> I have four daughters aged 21,20,18,18 months..
> I had a tubal ligation back in '93 and a reversal in '08..
> We are so excited but this will be our last

Congratulations and welcome!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## future_numan

Has anyone had their U/S or DR appoinment yet ??


----------



## KendraNoell

I go in on Thursday but I think I'm just peeing on one of their tests so they know I'm not making it up lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm not seeing a doctor and my private US is booked for 22nd sept. I should probably see the midwife around then too, just waiting for her to contact me


----------



## mamicoch

Welcome and congratulations to all the new bluebells!!

I haven't rung my midwife yet.....may ring the surgery tomorrow & self-refer. Not sure at what point she'll want to see me though.

Met with my 8 month pregnant friend today. My daughter ended up pouting, asking "How does she get a baby in her belly so easily and I'm still waiting for a baby in your belly??" Decided to tell her at Christmas, we'll buy her a "sister" card & a t-shirt that says "Big Sister"! 
9 months is an awful long time for a 5 year old to wait!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh bless she'd be asking every day, Is it coming yet? :haha:


----------



## Daisy811

Welcome everyone !!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: beautiful ladies!!! Congrats to you all on your :bfp:'s :wohoo: I am due on 14th May and I was hoping I could join you?? xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> :hi: beautiful ladies!!! Congrats to you all on your :bfp:'s :wohoo: I am due on 14th May and I was hoping I could join you?? xxx

Of course!! Congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DianaM

FlowerFairy said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> :hi: beautiful ladies!!! Congrats to you all on your :bfp:'s :wohoo: I am due on 14th May and I was hoping I could join you?? xxx
> 
> Of course!! Congratulations :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats!!!! So excited that there are so many women to talk to!!


----------



## Daisy811

After my horrific first doctos appointment...

I have booked an appointment with my doctor for thursday next week, i'll be 6 weeks.
And have emailed the hospital i want to have baby at about process for registering with midwife as we are due to move in next few months, so would like to see midwife team in that area.

Do you think doctors appointment next week is ok? Or should i see someone sooner? xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Next week will be fine. You dont need to see a doctor anyway, you can self refer to a MW but 6 weeks is a good time to see one if you choose to hun xx

I have the worst cold ever!! I've had to resort to taking some paracetamol before bed cos I am rough, Hot,sweaty and achy and can't stop sneezing!! Bugger offf!!!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

FlowerFairy said:


> Next week will be fine. You dont need to see a doctor anyway, you can self refer to a MW but 6 weeks is a good time to see one if you choose to hun xx
> 
> I have the worst cold ever!! I've had to resort to taking some paracetamol before bed cos I am rough, Hot,sweaty and achy and can't stop sneezing!! Bugger offf!!!!!

Ouch...

May be a silly question, but why a midwife? Is that a standard practice in the UK?


----------



## amore

bumpin2012 said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Next week will be fine. You dont need to see a doctor anyway, you can self refer to a MW but 6 weeks is a good time to see one if you choose to hun xx
> 
> I have the worst cold ever!! I've had to resort to taking some paracetamol before bed cos I am rough, Hot,sweaty and achy and can't stop sneezing!! Bugger offf!!!!!
> 
> Ouch...
> 
> May be a silly question, but why a midwife? Is that a standard practice in the UK?Click to expand...

Hi Bumpin,

In the Uk we are under midwife care (whole pregnancy and delivery) unless there is a problem or complications x


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks for clarifying, I was wondering why a lot of people were talking about going to a midwife...I didn't know they were so popular! I like that idea, pregnancy and delivery is so medicalized these days.


----------



## vespersonicca

amore said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> May be a silly question, but why a midwife? Is that a standard practice in the UK?
> 
> Hi Bumpin,
> 
> In the Uk we are under midwife care (whole pregnancy and delivery) unless there is a problem or complications xClick to expand...
> 
> We have it similar here in Finland. I think I have doctor visits every 3 months or so. Otherwise it's the midwife. Our US are done around 10 weeks and then around 20. Nothing more unless there is a problem.
> 
> On another note, having a nauseous morning... blahClick to expand...


----------



## KendraNoell

Interesting. Here we have the option of going to a midwife or doctor. I prefer a doctor just because this is my first pregnancy and I have a lot of medical conditions that I would need monitored while I am pregnant. I know a midwife knows how to look for those things as well but I just feel more comfortable with a doctor. I don't know when they will do u/s here as my friends that have been pregnant were high risk so they got them a lot more often.


----------



## FlowerFairy

amore said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Next week will be fine. You dont need to see a doctor anyway, you can self refer to a MW but 6 weeks is a good time to see one if you choose to hun xx
> 
> I have the worst cold ever!! I've had to resort to taking some paracetamol before bed cos I am rough, Hot,sweaty and achy and can't stop sneezing!! Bugger offf!!!!!
> 
> Ouch...
> 
> May be a silly question, but why a midwife? Is that a standard practice in the UK?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bumpin,
> 
> In the Uk we are under midwife care (whole pregnancy and delivery) unless there is a problem or complications xClick to expand...

^^This :flower:


----------



## mamicoch

I've just registered with my midwife, so just need to wait for her to ring me back.

Feeling quite nauseaus today & just want to sleep.....should make the most of a quiet house, hubby in work & daughter in school!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Morning ladies :coffee:

I called the EPAU and they've booked me to go in on Friday morning and I can't wait :happydance:

They should do a blood test to check hcg levels and hopefully a transvaginal scan too.

Only slight problem - not sure if OH can get time from work to come with me :cry:
I hope he can. Especially if I have a scan, as July was awful, I was alone for the first scan when they couldn't find where the baby was and my hcg levels were so low. I was so scared that I couldn't make sense of what they were saying to me. I know he wants to be there so much, for good or bad news.

Hope everyone is feeling ok.

I didn't sleep so well with bad back and hip ache and then had indigestion pain at around 5am this morning :wacko:
Poor OH was so helpless and I was just moaning at him to move or stop snoring - he couldn't do anything right. I'm a right moody cow if I can't sleep :blush:
It's going to be a loooooong 9 months :haha:


----------



## future_numan

Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:

Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.

I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.

I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
I have never had MS before so this is a change.
I didn't think it would start this early.
I am bloated also.
I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:


----------



## mamicoch

future_numan said:


> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:

Hey we're both 5 weeks & 1 day!!
I'm glad you said you feel bloated, I swear I got a little pot going on!! So uncomfortable in my usual jeans, resorted to wearing a pair a dress size bigger, or tracksuit!! 
Please tell me I'm not going mad???:haha:


----------



## kka

Have any of you ladies had HCG tests done???? If yes would you please post your numbers and cycle day???

Ill go first 
12dpo - 32
14dpo - 80
19dpo - 907

This might be TMI but are any of u ladies having diarrhea???


----------



## mamicoch

Had the best news ever today, my best friend (who lost her brother) is pregnant also!
So pleased we're gonna be able to share everything, and it's really given her something to smile about :friends:

Another of my friends came up to me today and asked straight out if I was pregnant & I told her I wasn't........is that really bad of me??:shrug:
It's just I told her the last 2 times & she told others, which made it reallly difficult when I miscarried both times!
Feel really bad about lying, but I'm also quite enjoying having a little secret :winkwink: :shhh:


----------



## mamicoch

kka said:


> Have any of you ladies had HCG tests done???? If yes would you please post your numbers and cycle day???
> 
> Ill go first
> 12dpo - 32
> 14dpo - 80
> 19dpo - 907
> 
> This might be TMI but are any of u ladies having diarrhea???

Haven't had levels tested, nor got diahorrea, sorry I can't help!
Xx


----------



## future_numan

kka said:


> Have any of you ladies had HCG tests done???? If yes would you please post your numbers and cycle day???
> 
> Ill go first
> 12dpo - 32
> 14dpo - 80
> 19dpo - 907
> 
> This might be TMI but are any of u ladies having diarrhea???

I have only had my HCG done once to confirm pregnancy but haven't a clue what the number was:shrug:

I am having the opposite problem.. I can't seem to go :blush:
I think it is from the iron in the supplements..

Pregnancy does funny things to a body so I wouldn't be to worried:hugs:

mamicoch, I am so bloated and :sleep: .. totally opposite from when I was expecting Emily... with her I never felt anything till the second tri.
weird:dohh:
Awww, that is so nice to have someone to share pregnancy with !!
My neighbour is about to become a grandma today and is giving me updates on FB.. they are so excited.. and my SIL is due in a couple of weeks with their second ( a boy) so I can't wait to meet the first boy in the family !!


----------



## cazi77

Hello all please can I join in? I'm due May 16th.

I've had 2 losses so hoping its 3rd time lucky and this is my sticky one.x


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm having problems NOT going as well.

Yes I am very bloated and feel super fat and yucky. Blegh.


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:


Where in Canada are you? Im in Halifax, NS, but I grew up in Saskatoon. OH is from Toronto.


----------



## mamicoch

cazi77 said:


> Hello all please can I join in? I'm due May 16th.
> 
> I've had 2 losses so hoping its 3rd time lucky and this is my sticky one.x

Hello :hi:
Congratulations & welcome!
I'm also hoping for a sticky one after 2 losses.....they say third times a charm!!


----------



## future_numan

bumpin2012 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> 
> Where in Canada are you? Im in Halifax, NS, but I grew up in Saskatoon. OH is from Toronto.Click to expand...

I am from about 3 hrs north of Toronto...


----------



## happycloud

I've stayed pretty regular but if (tmi) gas builds up the ache in my lower belly gets WORSE. I know this ache is "normal" but it makes me nervous! I can't get up too fast or it feels like ligaments pulling! I'm overweight so I've had this occassionally already, but it's worse now.

Also...I keep telling more and more people. I can't help myself. 

No MS so far, but they say that comes on at 6 weeks?


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> 
> Where in Canada are you? Im in Halifax, NS, but I grew up in Saskatoon. OH is from Toronto.Click to expand...
> 
> I am from about 3 hrs north of Toronto...Click to expand...

I'm just over an hour from Toronto... closer to Niagara Falls :)


----------



## DianaM

happycloud said:


> I've stayed pretty regular but if (tmi) gas builds up the ache in my lower belly gets WORSE. I know this ache is "normal" but it makes me nervous! I can't get up too fast or it feels like ligaments pulling! I'm overweight so I've had this occassionally already, but it's worse now.
> 
> Also...I keep telling more and more people. I can't help myself.
> 
> No MS so far, but they say that comes on at 6 weeks?


I think it's great to tell people!!!!! I've told everyone and it's all over my facebook that I'm expecting :) Like i've said to everyone on these boards I think its totally ok even though it's early because no matter what happens everyone is going to find out anyways.. if any of us DO have a miscarriage I'm sure they're going to talk to their friends and family about it to get the support so why not share the good news! Then you have their love and prayers along the way! Plus then it's not like keeping a secret. It's great to talk about something beautiful like pregnancy :) I haven't had morning sickness really either... i have the feeling like i'm going to throw up all the time but i haven't actually had to... I went to the doc's today because of the pain i was feeling in my belly... she said it's completely normal so long as there is no bleeding.. if there is bleeding go to the doctors right away. For me, she said my body already knows what to do because i've had a baby already (*well... he'll be 7 the end of this month) so my body is just stretching to where it knows it needs to be.


----------



## DianaM

DianaM said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> I've stayed pretty regular but if (tmi) gas builds up the ache in my lower belly gets WORSE. I know this ache is "normal" but it makes me nervous! I can't get up too fast or it feels like ligaments pulling! I'm overweight so I've had this occassionally already, but it's worse now.
> 
> Also...I keep telling more and more people. I can't help myself.
> 
> No MS so far, but they say that comes on at 6 weeks?
> 
> 
> I think it's great to tell people!!!!! I've told everyone and it's all over my facebook that I'm expecting :) Like i've said to everyone on these boards I think its totally ok even though it's early because no matter what happens everyone is going to find out anyways.. if any of us DO have a miscarriage I'm sure they're going to talk to their friends and family about it to get the support so why not share the good news! Then you have their love and prayers along the way! Plus then it's not like keeping a secret. It's great to talk about something beautiful like pregnancy :) I haven't had morning sickness really either... i have the feeling like i'm going to throw up all the time but i haven't actually had to... I went to the doc's today because of the pain i was feeling in my belly... she said it's completely normal so long as there is no bleeding.. if there is bleeding go to the doctors right away. For me, she said my body already knows what to do because i've had a baby already (*well... he'll be 7 the end of this month) so my body is just stretching to where it knows it needs to be.Click to expand...

I also didn't have m/s with my son till i was over the 3 months and then it didnt stop till i was like 6 months.. i had it so bad every day!


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> 
> Where in Canada are you? Im in Halifax, NS, but I grew up in Saskatoon. OH is from Toronto.Click to expand...
> 
> I am from about 3 hrs north of Toronto...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just over an hour from Toronto... closer to Niagara Falls :)Click to expand...

My DH grew up and my in-laws are still in St. Catharines..


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Mamicoch.. bless her little heart..a day is a year when your five.. I think your right to wait till Christmas.. five month will be long enough wait for her:hugs:
> 
> Here in Canada we get a choice weither to use a doctor or midwife.
> I choose a midwife my last pregnancy and loved it. I had wanted to have the baby at home but baby had a different idea.
> My water broke and labour didn't want to start on it's own so after 12hrs they admitted me.
> 
> I have already had my HCG tested to confirm pregnancy but nothing since.
> I have my appointment next Thursday so I assume there will be more blood work and maybe a early U/S.
> 
> I am feel quezzy the last two days. I first thought I had eaten something bad but I still feel yucky today:wacko:
> I have never had MS before so this is a change.
> I didn't think it would start this early.
> I am bloated also.
> I am not a "small girl" so it doesn't show much.
> We don't plan on telling anyone till 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> 
> Where in Canada are you? Im in Halifax, NS, but I grew up in Saskatoon. OH is from Toronto.Click to expand...
> 
> I am from about 3 hrs north of Toronto...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just over an hour from Toronto... closer to Niagara Falls :)Click to expand...
> 
> My DH grew up and my in-laws are still in St. Catharines..Click to expand...

Oh nice!! I lived and went to High School in St. Catharines :) I live in Wellandport now, about 20 min outside of St. Catharines


----------



## FlowerFairy

cazi77 said:


> Hello all please can I join in? I'm due May 16th.
> 
> I've had 2 losses so hoping its 3rd time lucky and this is my sticky one.x

Welcome hun and sorry for your losses. Praying for your sticky bean xxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Im struggling with backache and a few cramps, It's not really bad and I'm sure it's just normal stretching but I'm taking it easy for a few days. No cleaning, Ironing etc just resting!
It's lovely to see lots of new Bluebells!!! :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

FlowerFairy said:


> Im struggling with backache and a few cramps, It's not really bad and I'm sure it's just normal stretching but I'm taking it easy for a few days. No cleaning, Ironing etc just resting!
> It's lovely to see lots of new Bluebells!!! :hugs:

Hope you manage to get some rest, & take it easy for as long as you need to xx


----------



## future_numan

FlowerFairy said:


> Im struggling with backache and a few cramps, It's not really bad and I'm sure it's just normal stretching but I'm taking it easy for a few days. No cleaning, Ironing etc just resting!
> It's lovely to see lots of new Bluebells!!! :hugs:

I hope you feel a little better after some rest.. sometimes the muscles give you a hard time when first starting to stretch..:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Well my neighbour finally became a grandma at 1:32am this morning to a beatiful baby girl...
They all thought it was going to be a boy ( via 2 U/S):shock:


----------



## mamicoch

future_numan said:


> Well my neighbour finally became a grandma at 1:32am this morning to a beatiful baby girl...
> They all thought it was going to be a boy ( via 2 U/S):shock:

Ah see, this is why I worry about finding out the sex......we didn't with our daughter, & it was so lovely when I got to unwrap her & find out for myself! Thought we might this time so that we could tell our daughter she's having a brother/sister.......but if they get it wrong....!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> Another of my friends came up to me today and asked straight out if I was pregnant & I told her I wasn't........is that really bad of me??:shrug:
> It's just I told her the last 2 times & she told others, which made it reallly difficult when I miscarried both times!
> Feel really bad about lying, but I'm also quite enjoying having a little secret :winkwink: :shhh:

Someone asked me today too and my vague answer was enough to confirm it though... I kind of wish she hadn't put me in the position really but oh well. I don't think I'll even be able to be as secretive this time around anyway since I hang around with so many mommies! They know what to look for! :sick::haha:


----------



## future_numan

mamicoch said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Well my neighbour finally became a grandma at 1:32am this morning to a beatiful baby girl...
> They all thought it was going to be a boy ( via 2 U/S):shock:
> 
> Ah see, this is why I worry about finding out the sex......we didn't with our daughter, & it was so lovely when I got to unwrap her & find out for myself! Thought we might this time so that we could tell our daughter she's having a brother/sister.......but if they get it wrong....!!!Click to expand...

We "found out" when I was pregnant with Emily but it was confirmed with a 3D U/S .. she had no problem showing us her bits..
I am not sure if we will find out the sex this time.. We will decide closer to 20 weeks:happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Ladies!

We will be finding out. I have 2 boys so for practical reasons I need to know. It will influence the sleeping arrangements. If its a girl the 2 boys will go in together and if it's a boy the 2 younger boys will share :flower: If we have a girl I need to decorate one of my very blue rooms pink!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

We aren't finding out...

Or rather I don't want to find out and OH just has to wait :haha:


----------



## Daisy811

Feel a bit happier now.
Have had no sore boobs for 2 days, no nausea, no symptoms other than being a bit moody and lots of cm. Was really sure i had mc and had basicly convinced myself. So on my way home from work i stopped and got a cb digital with the conception indicator and was bracing myself for a 1-2 weeks or a not pregnant and ready to have a good cry.
But it came up pretty quicky with 3+ so that has cheered me up a bit.
Still dont feel pregnant right now though, i wouldnt be so worried if i just had no symptoms but the fact i did and they seem to be going away is leaving me a bit concerned.


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww Daisy I have felt that way before but unless you're cramping or something doesn't feel right please try not to stress! A lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything bad!


----------



## FlowerFairy

awww Daisy!! it's rubbish when you feel like that. BUT no bleeding and no cramping is a brilliant sign . Very pleased for your 3+ :happydance: I want to do one now!! :rofl:


----------



## vespersonicca

Daisy811 said:


> Feel a bit happier now.
> Have had no sore boobs for 2 days, no nausea, no symptoms other than being a bit moody and lots of cm. Was really sure i had mc and had basicly convinced myself. So on my way home from work i stopped and got a cb digital with the conception indicator and was bracing myself for a 1-2 weeks or a not pregnant and ready to have a good cry.
> But it came up pretty quicky with 3+ so that has cheered me up a bit.
> Still dont feel pregnant right now though, i wouldnt be so worried if i just had no symptoms but the fact i did and they seem to be going away is leaving me a bit concerned.

Everyone is different of course, but it is likely that your symptoms haven't really kicked in big time yet. My first time around I was pretty "normal" until about 8 weeks and then... :sick: It is normally worst from 6ish-14ish weeks for most people. You'll likely have your share! :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

Hey Daisy! Just noticed we're due the same day too! ;)


----------



## mamicoch

I know the feeling. Getting occasional cramps, but a lot of cm, which has me rushing to the loo to check my underwear & toilet paper (tmi, Sorry)!!


----------



## Daisy811

Thanks guys!! Going to be more positive now!! xxx

Hows everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## future_numan

I think sometimes we like to worry.. even when we can't find something to worry about.. we'll just worry about worrying too much..lol.

I feel the first part of pregnancy ( before the U/S) it the worst.. because of the unknown.

It took us so long to conceive this baby, I am worried that there won't be a baby there when we have the U/S .. I see so many women who are sad because it was a cemical or empty sack.. 
It keeps me up at night thinking about it !!


----------



## Daisy811

future_numan said:


> I think sometimes we like to worry.. even when we can't find something to worry about.. we'll just worry about worrying too much..lol.
> 
> I feel the first part of pregnancy ( before the U/S) it the worst.. because of the unknown.
> 
> It took us so long to conceive this baby, I am worried that there won't be a baby there when we have the U/S .. I see so many women who are sad because it was a cemical or empty sack..
> It keeps me up at night thinking about it !!


Tell me about it!! A constant nag in my mind xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

That's why I told everyone super early and I am constantly talking about it in a positive light. The power of suggestion is very powerful. I am not allowing myself to think about an early m/c or some other kind of issue. I have to believe that this will be an amazing and healthy pregnancy and I'm promising myself to enjoy it as best I can.


----------



## future_numan

When is your first appointment ??


----------



## KendraNoell

Who were you talking to? Lol. 

If me, my first appt is in a couple hours :)


----------



## Daisy811

future_numan said:


> When is your first appointment ??

Doctos next thursday. And self-referred to midwife yesterday, they say they will get back to you within 5 days.
You?


----------



## Daisy811

KendraNoell said:


> Who were you talking to? Lol.
> 
> If me, my first appt is in a couple hours :)


good luck, let us know how you get on/what they do xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> Well my neighbour finally became a grandma at 1:32am this morning to a beatiful baby girl...
> They all thought it was going to be a boy ( via 2 U/S):shock:


wow...surprise!


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Im struggling with backache and a few cramps, It's not really bad and I'm sure it's just normal stretching but I'm taking it easy for a few days. No cleaning, Ironing etc just resting!
> It's lovely to see lots of new Bluebells!!! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you feel a little better after some rest.. sometimes the muscles give you a hard time when first starting to stretch..:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, take it easy hun.

Im struggling to get through this day at work...can't wait to get home and lay down.


----------



## bumpin2012

PrettyUnable said:


> We aren't finding out...
> 
> Or rather I don't want to find out and OH just has to wait :haha:

:haha: well said!

Im in the same boat!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know how it works in the US versus the UK, seems like you ladies do things a bit differently over there! But I will let you know either way :)


----------



## mamicoch

Hey, is anybody else still having period-like cramps?


----------



## future_numan

mamicoch said:


> Hey, is anybody else still having period-like cramps?

I have some really bad cramps just before I got my BFP.. maybe a couple of days later.. but nothing since..


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Hey, is anybody else still having period-like cramps?
> 
> I have some really bad cramps just before I got my BFP.. maybe a couple of days later.. but nothing since..Click to expand...

Yup.. Still having those cramps... Went to the dr's yesterday and she told me all is normal. If you're concerned about it there's no problem getting it checked out. Only you know your body so do what you feel is right.


----------



## DianaM

Well... Went for my dating ultrasound today!!! I'm exactly as far along as I thought but because it's so early I didn't get to see much.. Ultrasound tech said the sac is measuring perfectly though and to come back in a week and a half where I'll see MUCH more going on :)


----------



## future_numan

Your DR is going to do another U/S in a week ?
I have a midwife and the only U/S I had with my daughter was at 6 weeks and 20 weeks..


----------



## FlowerFairy

We only get a 12 week and a 20 week U/S. I'm paying for an 8 week one cos I want to see Bean earlier!!
I also believe in the power of positive thought. I'm feeling very positive about this pregnancy and hopefully that will carry us through.

I had 2 days of cramps,yesterday and the day before but i'm fine today. Someone said baby is burrowing down at 6 weeks so can get a lot of stretching around now.


----------



## kka

I have been having light cramping for the past few days. So i am having my first U/S on Monday. I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm having a u/s at 6 weeks I don't think all places in the US are only two, I think where I go I will get at least 3.


----------



## vespersonicca

DianaM said:


> Well... Went for my dating ultrasound today!!! I'm exactly as far along as I thought but because it's so early I didn't get to see much.. Ultrasound tech said the sac is measuring perfectly though and to come back in a week and a half where I'll see MUCH more going on :)

Yay! How exciting! :happydance: I should probably call the midwife and let her know I should be scheduled to come in at some point.:blush: I'm just so tied up taking care of my little one I already have and daddy is on vacation. :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Is anyone else having a HUNGRY pregnancy so far??? I am ravenous 90% of the time! KInda makes me nervous to be honest because I was overweight before my last pregnancy. Not only did I lose all the pregnancy pound but am now 10kg light than pre-pregnancy and looking the best I have in ages. I don't want to pig out...


----------



## PrettyUnable

We had our scan and hurray!!

Our little squishy is in the right place!!! :happydance:

I'm roughly 5weeks 3days so we saw the sac and the yolk of our baby :)

I was so happy and relieved, I burst into tears :cry: :)

Going back for another scan in 2 weeks, so hopefully get to see little ones heartbeat then :)

Can't wait!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Pretty, that's awsome !!

I don't have my appointment with the midwife till next Thursday and I am going to assume she will order a U/S sometime after that...

I haven't been hungrey, more the opposite, I don't feel hungrey at all.
I haven't really been really up to par.. kinda tired and yucky..


----------



## KendraNoell

Had my first nurse appt yesterday, got a ton of pamphlets and booklets about everything you would have ever wanted to know about pregnancy... got betas drawn as well as checking for thyroid issues and bladder infection... have another appointment in 2 weeks, will be 6+3 by then so hopefully will be able to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## mamicoch

Yay for early scans!!!

My nausea has reached a whole new level today, feeling really unwell, though the cramps have all but stopped!


----------



## KendraNoell

I had my first little bout of ms this morning but I just got up really slowly and it seemed to help.


----------



## future_numan

I haven't felt well for a few days ( mind you I felt pretty good yesterday)
but I got up to make hubby's lunch this morning and the smell of the sandwich meat has made me feel :sick: ever since..
I have never had MS before so I don't exactly know what to expect but I do know smells are driving my tummy crazy..


----------



## JJules611

Hi Ladies!! I get my ultrasound on Monday I will be exactly 6 weeks, I am so excited and super nervous at the same time. I had my HCG done when I was 4 weeks 2 days and the numbers came back 2785 is that high for 4 weeks 2 days? I know I am obsessing but I think we all know it is way to hard not too!!!!!!

Sticky/healthy dust to all the May Bluebells :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## bumpin2012

Here we get a scan at 18-20 weeks, and MAYBE one 32-36 weeks...I want an early one so bad, but the only other option is 3D U/S which costs 200 bucks, and they wont scan you before 16 weeks anyway...so unless something seems wrong, im content to wait...


----------



## bumpin2012

PrettyUnable said:


> We had our scan and hurray!!
> 
> Our little squishy is in the right place!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm roughly 5weeks 3days so we saw the sac and the yolk of our baby :)
> 
> I was so happy and relieved, I burst into tears :cry: :)
> 
> Going back for another scan in 2 weeks, so hopefully get to see little ones heartbeat then :)
> 
> Can't wait!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

YAY! how wonderful!


----------



## bumpin2012

JJules611 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I get my ultrasound on Monday I will be exactly 6 weeks, I am so excited and super nervous at the same time. I had my HCG done when I was 4 weeks 2 days and the numbers came back 2785 is that high for 4 weeks 2 days? I know I am obsessing but I think we all know it is way to hard not too!!!!!!
> 
> Sticky/healthy dust to all the May Bluebells :hugs::flower::kiss:

Wow, that is high, mine was 124 at 4 weeks exactly...


----------



## JJules611

I'm nervous! What can high HCG mean at 4 weeks 2 days? My doc also told me my uterus was measuring larger then 4 weeks. I know I shouldnt stress but I am. Anyone else have high HCG?


----------



## KendraNoell

Look for JaydensMommy1's thread in first tri about questions ppl are having about pregnancy. She is an OB nurse and gets back to you super quickly. You can post about the hcg and see what she says.

Actually here is the exact link- all you ladies should read all this as it gives so much information about things that people question in early pregnancy!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-debunked-new-411-pg-23-check-out-ladies.html


----------



## bumpin2012

JJules611 said:


> I'm nervous! What can high HCG mean at 4 weeks 2 days? My doc also told me my uterus was measuring larger then 4 weeks. I know I shouldnt stress but I am. Anyone else have high HCG?

Could you be farther along then you thought? Or it could be multiples...or it could just be a high number...lol...


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

I got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:

Due 18th May and this is our 2nd, we have an almost 1 year old :cloud9:

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Minidancer! and welcome!


----------



## minidancer

Thanks bumpin, congrats to you too :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

minidancer said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:
> 
> Due 18th May and this is our 2nd, we have an almost 1 year old :cloud9:
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :flower:

Congratulations and welcome!! :happydance:


----------



## happycloud

Welcome minidancer!

I had my first appointment yesterday! I guess we don't do hcgs in my office. They just did a urine test. Been there done that. :) The sad thing is, as of women pregnant with March 2012 babies, my ob/gyn is no longer doing obstetrics. So the midwife who I met with (who I love!) said she would like to see me through 10 weeks and then I should get settled with a new practice. 
I somehow convinced her to set me up for an early ultrasound even though I have no good reason other than being 34 and having conceived on clomid (higher % of multiples). So I get to see the little one in just two weeks!!
Then I have a 10 week appt to listen to the heart.
That sure will make things real!
I hope I like the next practice as much as this one. I heard it was because the office had to pay so much for malpractice insurance for obstetrics. Insurance should NOT get to have this kind of effect!!

Anyway...I'm feeling pretty good. No MS really. Just the aches and bloating. I can't eat too much or I feel horribly achey and full.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cazi77

My BFP has turned into a :angel:


----------



## FlowerFairy

cazi77 said:


> My BFP has turned into a :angel:

Oh Sweetie, I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

cazi I am so sorry :(

happycloud- i hope you find someone amazing. can you not stay with the midwife the whole time?


----------



## Daisy811

cazi77 said:


> My BFP has turned into a :angel:

thinking of you xx


----------



## future_numan

cazi77 said:


> My BFP has turned into a :angel:

:hugs::cry:


----------



## future_numan

Does anyone feel heavy in the lower area ??
I can't decide if it's a crampy feeling or heavy:nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

yep i do... could be gas, constipation or a lot of different things


----------



## vespersonicca

Geez! I am SO susceptible to food cravings this time around and I don't recall it being so early last time...:flower: salty again seems to be winning sweet. Wonder if it's another boy on the way? Baked mac & cheese on the menu for tonight! :haha:


----------



## future_numan

I don't have any cravings as of yet but I am super sensitive to smells..
and for the first time in my life I gagged brushing my teeth this morning..


----------



## vespersonicca

future_numan said:


> I don't have any cravings as of yet but I am super sensitive to smells..
> and for the first time in my life I gagged brushing my teeth this morning..

Ah yes. I have that too. :sick: Changed a poo diaper this morning and gagged all the way to the bathroom to wash it out (since we use cloth). I recall gagging whiles brushing my teeth at some point last time around. I used to have to eat a cracker in bed before I could sit up. I have a new unopened box waiting but haven't had to use it yet... :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

my husband asked if I was packing a lunch to bed last night lol... i put a seven up and a thing of crackers in a lunch bag, since we have cats they would tear the crackers up if i just left them sitting there... took a B6 supplement last night and no ms this morning...


----------



## future_numan

I am going to have to try that !


----------



## shangeas

Helllo....

Can i pls join you ladies.....:flower:

Im due May 12th. I got my BFP 2nd of September and have been stalking this thread wanting to join.

I had an ectopic in July and wanted to make sure the bean was in the right place before i joined this thread. Im happy to say my early scan at 5 weeks on friday & shows my lil bean in the right place, Im so relieved!!:happydance:

Im having a bad case of nausea since saturday...but im ok with it as long as bean is growing:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







5th Sep.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FlowerFairy

shangeas said:


> Helllo....
> 
> Can i pls join you ladies.....:flower:
> 
> Im due May 12th. I got my BFP 2nd of September and have been stalking this thread wanting to join.
> 
> I had an ectopic in July and wanted to make sure the bean was in the right place before i joined this thread. Im happy to say my early scan at 5 weeks on friday & shows my lil bean in the right place, Im so relieved!!:happydance:
> 
> Im having a bad case of nausea since saturday...but im ok with it as long as bean is growing:coffee:

Hello!! Welcome and huge congratulations!! 
:happydance: Glad the scan showed Beanie was in the right place!!
x


----------



## Hope85

Hi ladies, 
i havent been on here for a couple for a couple of weeks. 
Welcoem and congratulations to all the BFP ladies that have joined. May we all have a lovely next 9 months...
I have been feeling ok, very very tired and i finding i'm more hungry, boobs are still sore, the past few days ive started to feel a little sick at point throughout the day, not enough to be sick or anything but just feel horrible. 
I have anothers et of bloods tomorrow and our first scan next Tuesday. praying to see that heartbeat. 
Well congrats to eveyone. i send you my thoughts and wishes. xxxxxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hiya!!
I got my booking appointment through the post and my dating scan. Booking in is next Monday and U/S is 18th October and I'll be exactly 12 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Alias

Hi All, I am joining in here. Found out over the weekend that I'm pregnant with my second, a bit of a surprise but we're happy (were going to start trying soon anyway!) I think I'm due around the 22nd of May.

Hope everyone is doing ok. So far I'm not getting much symptom wise - I hopefully have a week or two to go before the morning sickness kicks in. I am a little apprehensive about the whole pregnancy thing, as my first pregnancy was hard. I had sickness most of the way through, and then pre eclampsia and placenta previa and DD was 5 weeks early. I expect the first two to happen again, the previa is just down to chance!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Alias said:


> Hi All, I am joining in here. Found out over the weekend that I'm pregnant with my second, a bit of a surprise but we're happy (were going to start trying soon anyway!) I think I'm due around the 22nd of May.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. So far I'm not getting much symptom wise - I hopefully have a week or two to go before the morning sickness kicks in. I am a little apprehensive about the whole pregnancy thing, as my first pregnancy was hard. I had sickness most of the way through, and then pre eclampsia and placenta previa and DD was 5 weeks early. I expect the first two to happen again, the previa is just down to chance!

Welcome congratulations :hugs:


----------



## minidancer

FlowerFairy said:


> Hiya!!
> I got my booking appointment through the post and my dating scan. Booking in is next Monday and U/S is 18th October and I'll be exactly 12 weeks!!! :happydance:

Aw you must be soo excited now that you have dates to count down to now!! Hopefully the time will pass really quick! :happydance:


----------



## happycloud

So I'm having a bit of a rough time over here. Started having sharp cramps yesterday afternoon, but no bleeding. Felt a little bit better and went to bed, but last night at 2 in the morning it was really bad with left side pain and we decided to go to the hospital. All tests were inconclusive...the US didn't show anything at all but they said it is early so sometimes they can't find things on the US (and they had to use an older US because the newer one wasn't working.) The most upsetting thing though is that at 5wks4days my hcg was only 600. It was my first time getting them, so I have nothing to compare to. So I have to go to my doc tomorrow to get the levels checked again to see if they increased. It's all so stressful and I'm really upset! :(


----------



## KendraNoell

600 isn't necessarily awful, as long as they're rising and not dropping you should be ok, I think. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh happycloud :hugs: as long ad the Hcg rises that's the main thing. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

minidancer said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!
> I got my booking appointment through the post and my dating scan. Booking in is next Monday and U/S is 18th October and I'll be exactly 12 weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> Aw you must be soo excited now that you have dates to count down to now!! Hopefully the time will pass really quick! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah it suddenly felt really real. Will even more so next Monday when I actually have maternity notes again:happydance:Xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hello Girls..
Welcome and congratulations to all the new May Bluebells :)
How is everyone?
I'm absolutely knackered!!! Come 9pm every night I'm exhausted and almost crying for my bed. Which just makes me worry how I'm going to be when I'm actually showing and carrying more weight than an appleseed!! lol.
I'm getting bad nausea still too, over the most random smells. Toothpaste, toast, one of my OHs aftershaves :haha:
I haven't been sick but the nausea is bad enough to stop me in my tracks and make me think I'm going to be.
We went to visit some friends on the weekend and they announced - they're pregnant!! So I actually have a real life bump buddy!!! Lol, I've never had that before, noone I knew was pregnant when I was. So yay :happydance:
She's about 4 weeks, she thinks so really early days like us, and our due date would be about a week apart :)
I was surprised they told us, as they'd only had :bfp: the day before and apparently the lines were quite faint. They've already told their 6year old daughter too. Yes I'm disapproving when it's none of my business, but we told them we're pregnant too but not telling Mia until at least 10 weeks.
They don't know about our losses either, so I didn't know what to say or do when they said "We didn't expect it to happen on our first month of trying"...
Except bite my tongue and restrain myself from slapping them silly :haha:
I am nice honestly.. and I'm genuinely happy for them, just hope they realise that it isn't always so easy for everyone and being smug about that doesn't make them very likeable.
Sorry for my rant, I needed to get that out :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

happycloud - try not to worry and panic. I know thats easier said than done but it won't help. As long as your numbers are rising then things are good. Remember every woman and pregnancy is different so the levels you produce and another woman can be completely different. As long as they double within the 48-72hour window then you're just fine for you!! If you're going for more bloods tomorrow - remember it might be short of that doubling time for you, so try not to worry if the numbers haven't gone up too much. :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> Hiya!!
> I got my booking appointment through the post and my dating scan. Booking in is next Monday and U/S is 18th October and I'll be exactly 12 weeks!!! :happydance:


So exciting, waiting for my midwife to get back to me. Should hear by wednesday. xxx


----------



## mamicoch

I'm not expecting to hear from my midwife for another 2-3weeks I think! Got no real reason to see her any sooner, which I think is a good thing!

Had really bad sickness today, but been travelling all day, so kind of hoping that has a lot to do with it! Boosting has gone down a bit also, so not feeling quite so fat!:haha:


----------



## future_numan

Happycloud:hugs: I know you must be worried but I don't think 600 is abnormal. When are you going back for blood work ?


Pretty, from someone who has experienced infertility, I can't tell you how many times I wanted to slap someone silly over a comment like that but good for you for bitting you tongue:happydance:

Flower, :happydance: you must be so excited.. finally a date :thumbup:

mamicoch .. why does it take so long just to hear from the midwife ???

Daisy, How are you doing ?

AFM, I am just exhausted today.. it's not like I have been staying up late or anything.. I was in bed by 8pm last night and slept till 7am this morning.. with two bathroom breaks.
This ill feeling is also dragging me down..


----------



## kka

Hello ladies!!!!! I got my first Ultrasound today. Everything went great my LO is in the right place and is measuring farther ahead than I thought, I'm now due May 7th!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I attached a pic of my LO.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KendraNoell

aww precious!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely pic!!!!


----------



## mamicoch

That's an awesome pic!!


----------



## shangeas

Happycloud I feel you and honestly i dont know much about the hcg's and how they double/tripple but my thoughts are with you hopefully everything is ok fx for you. 

Flower it must be nice to not have a worry about your pg... miscarriage ends that for us , i think i will only relax when i hold my baby in my arms.
:hugs:

Pretty its so unfair how its so easy for others and yet some of us have to go thru losses, glad you rose above that...

kka... sweetums!!:flower:

Im feeling achey down there not much just there and my nausea has subsided which im a bit worried about:nope: and aslo anyone experiencing waking up at the smae hour at night for no good reason?? my magic hour is 2:30am :growlmad:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:.


----------



## vespersonicca

Goodmorning ladies! So I broke into my cracker stash next to the bed this morning. It seems that my nausea is picking up a bit. I also called the midwife to make my appointment and was able to have it on the same day as (just continuing after) my son's appointment. Totally convenient! 

Also, and this happened last time too, apparently my due date is May 8th, not the 9th. I seem to calculate it wrong by one day...


----------



## Charlie_x

im due may 14th x


----------



## future_numan

vespersonicca said:


> Goodmorning ladies! So I broke into my cracker stash next to the bed this morning. It seems that my nausea is picking up a bit. I also called the midwife to make my appointment and was able to have it on the same day as (just continuing after) my son's appointment. Totally convenient!
> 
> Also, and this happened last time too, apparently my due date is May 8th, not the 9th. I seem to calculate it wrong by one day...

I'm May 8th also:happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

shangeas said:


> Happycloud I feel you and honestly i dont know much about the hcg's and how they double/tripple but my thoughts are with you hopefully everything is ok fx for you.
> 
> Flower it must be nice to not have a worry about your pg... miscarriage ends that for us , i think i will only relax when i hold my baby in my arms.
> :hugs:
> 
> Pretty its so unfair how its so easy for others and yet some of us have to go thru losses, glad you rose above that...
> 
> kka... sweetums!!:flower:
> 
> Im feeling achey down there not much just there and my nausea has subsided which im a bit worried about:nope: and aslo anyone experiencing waking up at the smae hour at night for no good reason?? my magic hour is 2:30am :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:.

I still worry about my pregnancy, I'm not blind to the fact that it doesn't always work out . I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Charlie_x said:


> im due may 14th x

Congratulations and welcome!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

everyone is added and updated with EDD changes!1 :hugs

Hit 7 weeks today and I feel sicker than ever , I don't even want to eat but that will do no good. Also lost 3.5l at Slimming World last night which is amazing!!
I hope everyone is ok. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mamicoch

FlowerFairy said:


> everyone is added and updated with EDD changes!1 :hugs
> 
> Hit 7 weeks today and I feel sicker than ever , I don't even want to eat but that will do no good. Also lost 3.5l at Slimming World last night which is amazing!!
> I hope everyone is ok. :hugs::flower:

I'm feeling really awful today too. Haven't been able to eat yet, but will try something soon. Just been retching, but I hate being sick, so I'm scared to eat! I know I need to, so will pick at something small for lunch.

Awesome weight loss! I was doing weight watchers, but they don't advise the plan during pregnancy!


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay! Got my first U/S scheduled for Oct 20th! The hospital calculated my due date at May 9th again too but I'll stick with May 8th because the health clinic seems to calculate differently and I will see them much more often.


----------



## span

Congratulations to all the May mums to be! :flower:
Amazing to think that, this time last year, I didn't yet know I was pregnant! 
Hope all have happy and healthy pregnancies. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisy811

kka said:


> Hello ladies!!!!! I got my first Ultrasound today. Everything went great my LO is in the right place and is measuring farther ahead than I thought, I'm now due May 7th!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I attached a pic of my LO.

aww beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

future_numan said:


> Happycloud:hugs: I know you must be worried but I don't think 600 is abnormal. When are you going back for blood work ?
> 
> 
> Pretty, from someone who has experienced infertility, I can't tell you how many times I wanted to slap someone silly over a comment like that but good for you for bitting you tongue:happydance:
> 
> Flower, :happydance: you must be so excited.. finally a date :thumbup:
> 
> mamicoch .. why does it take so long just to hear from the midwife ???
> 
> Daisy, How are you doing ?
> 
> AFM, I am just exhausted today.. it's not like I have been staying up late or anything.. I was in bed by 8pm last night and slept till 7am this morning.. with two bathroom breaks.
> This ill feeling is also dragging me down..

I'm doing much better thanks. Boob soreness and nausea coming and going. Not sleeping very well again though and have had quite an achey back. 

A colleague at work asked me today if i was pregnant, she said she had noticed i hadn't been smoking for the last few weeks, so it was nice to finally share the good news with someone! I'm so anxious about telling people this time, its so awful having to tell people when it doesn't end well.

Got doctors thursday morning so think it will feel a lot more real and exciting then!

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Daisy811

ps. I'm very excited about baby being a sweet pea tomorrow!! lol


----------



## LilPixieUk

Hello all, thought I'd come in and join...

Found out last Friday I'm pregnant with baby number 2 and due around 22nd May :)


----------



## Boothh

Cautiously joining... After 2mcs and 2mmcs from april 2010 - April 2011, have one little boy and he was 2 on the 15th of august!

Not sure my due date yet around 14th may I think, consultant at recurrent mc clinic will be getting back to me Thursday or Friday with an early scan date :)
Congratulations everybody xxx


----------



## DianaM

Hey everyone congrats to all the new bfp's! I went for my first ultrasound the other day (I was around 5 and a bit weeks pregnant at the time) didn't see anything but the gestational sac :(. I was hoping to see more and then a friend of mine told me that If I didn't see a yolk sac then there was no baby :( the dr called me last night and said I have to go back for another scan in two weeks because she didn't see anything and I expressed my worries. She said to try not to lose sleep on it because it WAS an early scan but if at ten weeks it looked like that she'd be really concerned. Anyone else have it where that's all they could see?? It was an internal scan done. I had my first ultrasound with my son (who will be 7 this month) at 6 weeks 2 days and all I saw (personally) was the large gestational sac and the baby and the heartbeat. They said nothing about this yolk sac thing. 
The ultrasound tech was very bubbly and didnt seem concerned when she told me I'd have to come back and then i'd see a lot more going on in there. 
Trying to not let it bother me quite yet but it's so hard not to think about it. Praying that my next scan will show my little one and a nice strong heartbeat. 
Morning sickness these days are the entire day and especially today I feel like complete crap. Have been trying to sleep it off but when I wake up it's back :p just dry heaving and feeling awful. Still really tender boobs and extremely exhausted (which I hear is good and it means the baby is growing) looking for all the support and prayers I can get!


----------



## ByHisGrace

Hello, Ladies!

I got our bfp for our first baby one week ago. :happydance: If this cycle was going to be a "normal" length one that would make me about 6 weeks along! So far I've only had sore bbs and been sleepy. Hoping the nausea doesn't get me, but it's probably too soon to be hopeful about that yet. :blush:

Congrats to you all! I'd love to be part of your group!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Diana - Try not to worry. The yolk sac is just the baby before it looks anything like a baby... I had my scan on friday and we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but it was only measuring 8mm, so teeny tiny. They thought I was about 5 weeks along and asked for us to come back in 2 weeks to see how pregnancy is progressing and if we'll see a heartbeat.
Every woman and pregnancy is different. I know it's easier said than done about trying not to worry but it is all just a waiting game.
Try to rest and take things easy.
I'll keep everything crossed and will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Diana I am sure everything will be ok. I havent had an early scan like that so I have no advice but :hugs:


----------



## minidancer

Hi Girls

How are you all today? Congrats on all the new :bfp: there looks like there is going to be a baby boom in May next year!!

Diana I am sorry you are going through this worry :hugs: I am sure everything will be fine though, it is still really early to see much and i'm sure if there was any problems they would have let you know.

Today I have been feeling a bit sick, eating like a horse and been really tired!! Kinda wishing I hadn't tested so early, the time seems to be dragging, does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## FlowerFairy

ByHisGrace Congrats and welcome :happydance::hugs:
LilPixieUk Congrats and welcome :happydance::hugs:
Boothh Congrats and welcome :happydance::hugs:

All of you added and wishing lots of luck and a H & H 9 Months :kiss:


----------



## Boothh

Is anybody else super tired? I am sooooo tired and irritable!


----------



## KendraNoell

yup. classic symptom #1. lol.


----------



## minidancer

:sleep: me too, been feeling it get worse everyday xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Me three!! Tired and sick is my only emotion at the moment!!!! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

DianaM said:


> Hey everyone congrats to all the new bfp's! I went for my first ultrasound the other day (I was around 5 and a bit weeks pregnant at the time) didn't see anything but the gestational sac :(. I was hoping to see more and then a friend of mine told me that If I didn't see a yolk sac then there was no baby :( the dr called me last night and said I have to go back for another scan in two weeks because she didn't see anything and I expressed my worries. She said to try not to lose sleep on it because it WAS an early scan but if at ten weeks it looked like that she'd be really concerned. Anyone else have it where that's all they could see?? It was an internal scan done. I had my first ultrasound with my son (who will be 7 this month) at 6 weeks 2 days and all I saw (personally) was the large gestational sac and the baby and the heartbeat. They said nothing about this yolk sac thing.
> The ultrasound tech was very bubbly and didnt seem concerned when she told me I'd have to come back and then i'd see a lot more going on in there.
> Trying to not let it bother me quite yet but it's so hard not to think about it. Praying that my next scan will show my little one and a nice strong heartbeat.
> Morning sickness these days are the entire day and especially today I feel like complete crap. Have been trying to sleep it off but when I wake up it's back :p just dry heaving and feeling awful. Still really tender boobs and extremely exhausted (which I hear is good and it means the baby is growing) looking for all the support and prayers I can get!


Every pregnancy is different, so try not to worry ( I know, easier said than done) but as long as your symptoms are still present its a good sign that all is well with baby... keep thinking positively hun!


----------



## bumpin2012

So my peanut is a blueberry today! yay for 7 weeks!:happydance:

OH and I just got back from 3 days of camping...why I thought camping at nearly 7 weeks was a great idea is beyond me. Felt super sick almost the whole time...but actually feeling OK today. I have my next appointment with my GP next week and I get my referral to my OB-GYN then!

Hope everyone is feeling ok!

I read something interesting, apparently people with severe early m/s are more likely to be carrying a girl! This is my first, so I cant really confirm or dispute this...but anyone else?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am 7 weeks too. I feel really sick, but just like I did with my other two and they're both boys. Maybe I'm having another boy!!


----------



## future_numan

I will keep mine short today as I feel just awful today.. I think I must have a bug.. MS can't be this bad..
Congratulations to our new comers !!

Diane, I wouldn't worry.. five weeks is early to see much but good news is they DID see a yolk.. that means something is going on in there !!

Bumpin , I don't know how much truth to that myth is.. I have four daughters and have NEVER had MS... but I am seffering something awful this time.. my DR told me this can last till 13 weeks.. oh lordy, I don't think I can last that long..
I haven't lost any weight I think.. that probably take more than MS..lol.
But I am finding everything makes me gag... even on T.V. today.. a show showed kids draining raw eggs to paint.. the sight of that sent me running for the bathroom..


----------



## janine0187

Hey girls,

I'd like to join you in this thread. You can add me for 21st May! :happydance:
I found out 2 days ago.


----------



## mamicoch

I have a 5 year old, and had an absolutely fantastic pregnancy with her! No sickness or anything, loved every minute of it.

Had really bad sickness yesterday, lots & lots of nausea today. Only managed some beans on toast all day :-(
I'm also feeling very fluey & super tired!
Feeling good though, every symptom is a good sign, surely??


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> I will keep mine short today as I feel just awful today.. I think I must have a bug.. MS can't be this bad..
> Congratulations to our new comers !!
> 
> Diane, I wouldn't worry.. five weeks is early to see much but good news is they DID see a yolk.. that means something is going on in there !!
> 
> Bumpin , I don't know how much truth to that myth is.. I have four daughters and have NEVER had MS... but I am seffering something awful this time.. my DR told me this can last till 13 weeks.. oh lordy, I don't think I can last that long..
> I haven't lost any weight I think.. that probably take more than MS..lol.
> But I am finding everything makes me gag... even on T.V. today.. a show showed kids draining raw eggs to paint.. the sight of that sent me running for the bathroom..

No, they DIDN'T see a yolk sac.. just the gestational sac... I know it's early and the dr even warned me that I may not see anything but it's still hard. I will be going for another ultrasound in a week so hope all is well then.


----------



## Boothh

Try not to worry DianaM early scans can be pretty unreliable Hun xx


I have felt sick with all my pregnancies, the last one was the worst by far though even after we found out about mmc and had operation I was still throwing up for days! :/ 

Hoping I don't get that bad this time!!
Up early this morning and can't sleep! Tired but can't sleep another of my bodies favourite symptoms.. Great!


----------



## shangeas

Welcome to the new May Bluebells , have a Happy and healthy 9 months !!:flower: 

DianaM i hope you get good news on your next scan. when i had my 1st scan at 5 weeks it was just a black dot nothing inside and the doctor told me its just to make sure its in the right place at 6 + weeks we should see something even then it might be too early so take heart and stay positive.:hugs:

My nausea is now non-existent and boobs feel normal and i dont have any of my symptoms anymore, i have been down this road a few times and i know what it might mean.... i'm gonna be away for a while going on a trip at work hopefully i will know what happens soon...:cry:

Wishing the best for all you lovely mothers-to-be:kiss:


----------



## bumpin2012

janine0187 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'd like to join you in this thread. You can add me for 21st May! :happydance:
> I found out 2 days ago.

Congrats and welcome!:flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

shangeas said:


> My nausea is now non-existent and boobs feel normal and i dont have any of my symptoms anymore, i have been down this road a few times and i know what it might mean.... i'm gonna be away for a while going on a trip at work hopefully i will know what happens soon...:cry:
> 
> Wishing the best for all you lovely mothers-to-be:kiss:


Try to stay positive hun, I had very few symptoms at 5 weeks...will be keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:
Keep us posted.


----------



## FlowerFairy

janine0187 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'd like to join you in this thread. You can add me for 21st May! :happydance:
> I found out 2 days ago.

congratulations !! Added :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I will keep mine short today as I feel just awful today.. I think I must have a bug.. MS can't be this bad..
> Congratulations to our new comers !!
> 
> Diane, I wouldn't worry.. five weeks is early to see much but good news is they DID see a yolk.. that means something is going on in there !!
> 
> Bumpin , I don't know how much truth to that myth is.. I have four daughters and have NEVER had MS... but I am seffering something awful this time.. my DR told me this can last till 13 weeks.. oh lordy, I don't think I can last that long..
> I haven't lost any weight I think.. that probably take more than MS..lol.
> But I am finding everything makes me gag... even on T.V. today.. a show showed kids draining raw eggs to paint.. the sight of that sent me running for the bathroom..
> 
> No, they DIDN'T see a yolk sac.. just the gestational sac... I know it's early and the dr even warned me that I may not see anything but it's still hard. I will be going for another ultrasound in a week so hope all is well then.Click to expand...

Sorry, but isn't a yolk sac and a gestational sac the same thing :shrug:


----------



## KittyVentura

Can I join please. Est due date 25th May 2012 xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

KittyVentura said:


> Can I join please. Est due date 25th May 2012 xx

Congratulations!! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats KittyVentura!


----------



## KendraNoell

Meh, been on vacation, gotta go back to work today and of course I slept horrible :(


----------



## Boothh

Soooo tired today!! Almost fell asleep in my dads shop behind the counter earlier!!
Just spent so much money on crap in asda too because everything looks amazing and I'm starving all of the time, also ate lots of mcdonalds!!! Yumyum,


----------



## bumpin2012

Boothh said:


> Soooo tired today!! Almost fell asleep in my dads shop behind the counter earlier!!
> Just spent so much money on crap in asda too because everything looks amazing and *I'm starving all of the time*, also ate lots of mcdonalds!!! Yumyum,

lol, oh how I miss food! Everything is so unappetizing right now...I can't even drink a cup of tea, and I love my morning tea...

oh well, it's all worth it in the end right?


----------



## Boothh

bumpin2012 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Soooo tired today!! Almost fell asleep in my dads shop behind the counter earlier!!
> Just spent so much money on crap in asda too because everything looks amazing and *I'm starving all of the time*, also ate lots of mcdonalds!!! Yumyum,
> 
> lol, oh how I miss food! Everything is so unappetizing right now...I can't even drink a cup of tea, and I love my morning tea...
> 
> oh well, it's all worth it in the end right?Click to expand...

Of course it is!! :) sickness usually hits around 7/8 weeks for me so I'm making the most of it! Do feel queezy but constant snacking helps at the moment, x


----------



## FlowerFairy

My sickness is just getting worse!! I couldnt even eat my lunch today and it was only plain pasta with some chicken. What I can eat is Nutra-grain soft baked bars. They seem to quell the nausea, I wish i could just actually be sick, rather than feeling it!


----------



## janine0187

I am wondering when my nausea starts. I don't think I will get it..


----------



## future_numan

Everything doesn't taste right to me.. that is if I can get it past my gag reflex..
High point this week is midwife appointment tomorrow..yippy !


----------



## happycloud

Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
-Sarah


----------



## minidancer

So sorry to hear this happycloud :hugs: Thinking of you at this hard time. I am sure you will be back on a list soon. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

happycloud said:


> Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
> I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
> -Sarah

Really so sorry to hear that. Take care xxx


----------



## minidancer

FlowerFairy said:


> My sickness is just getting worse!! I couldnt even eat my lunch today and it was only plain pasta with some chicken. What I can eat is Nutra-grain soft baked bars. They seem to quell the nausea, I wish i could just actually be sick, rather than feeling it!

Have you tried sucking on those hard ginger sweets, they worked a treat for me last time, not so great for my teeth though :haha:


----------



## JJules611

:nope: So sorry happycloud. Keep your head up and try again as soon as you are ready :flower:


----------



## Daisy811

happycloud said:


> Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
> I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
> -Sarah

So sorry hun. Thinking of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> My sickness is just getting worse!! I couldnt even eat my lunch today and it was only plain pasta with some chicken. What I can eat is Nutra-grain soft baked bars. They seem to quell the nausea, I wish i could just actually be sick, rather than feeling it!

Yeh i've not actually been sick yet. But starting to get quite bad nausea in the evenings. xxx


----------



## Boothh

So sorry happycloud :( I know horrible it is, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> I have a 5 year old, and had an absolutely fantastic pregnancy with her! No sickness or anything, loved every minute of it.
> 
> Had really bad sickness yesterday, lots & lots of nausea today. Only managed some beans on toast all day :-(
> I'm also feeling very fluey & super tired!
> Feeling good though, every symptom is a good sign, surely??

I've been feeling a bit fluey too, worried i was coming down with something! How are you doing otherwise? xxx


----------



## Boothh

Gingernut biscuits with cups of tea are firm favourites of mine for sickness, already bought sone ready, I much prefer to be sick than feel sick so hoping I pass straight to that as I could cope with it! I find sticking to plain foods, and little and often eating works well for me, feeling too hungry makes me sick as does eating too much!

One of the weird things for me is I have gone off mayo! It's one of my favourite things and I go through about 2 bottles a week! I have it on everything but it just tastes like vinegar to me at the moment and I don't like it :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

happycloud said:


> Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
> I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
> -Sarah

Oh Hun :hugs: so very sorry. You take care xxxx


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> I have a 5 year old, and had an absolutely fantastic pregnancy with her! No sickness or anything, loved every minute of it.
> 
> Had really bad sickness yesterday, lots & lots of nausea today. Only managed some beans on toast all day :-(
> I'm also feeling very fluey & super tired!
> Feeling good though, every symptom is a good sign, surely??
> 
> I've been feeling a bit fluey too, worried i was coming down with something! How are you doing otherwise? xxxClick to expand...

As far as nausea/sickness goes, this has probably been my best day. Feeling lousy with cold/flu symptoms though. Hardly slept last night, & when I did, I had really bad dreams that I was bleeding.:-(
Had my friends brothers funeral today, that was really intense, & I'm absolutely exhausted now. 
Will be having a nice bath & early night tonight!

How are you?
xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks for the welcome guys. Happycloud so sorry to hear your news.

The only symptoms I have right now are sore boobs and things tasting funny. Waiting for the sickness, tiredness and SPD to hit me like a bus. Did any of you who are already mums suffer SPD with your last baby? It's meant to start earlier with subsequent pregnancies isn't it? It worries me. Mine started at 26 weeks before and I was signed off from 30 weeks until the start of my mat leave it was that bad... and I had an office job before. Now I'm baking daily and spend so much time on my feet xxx


----------



## Daisy811

sorry, whats spd?


----------



## bumpin2012

Happyclud, im so sorry to hear this! sending lots of :hugs: your way, take care hun...

Boothh: eat while you can sister! This is one of my worst days so far, have barely summoned the energy to get off the couch...I really didn't think I was going to feel this sick, but I should have realized that since im never ill, I have no idea how to deal with it. Hoping it doesn't last too much longer.


----------



## minidancer

KittyVentura said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. Happycloud so sorry to hear your news.
> 
> The only symptoms I have right now are sore boobs and things tasting funny. Waiting for the sickness, tiredness and SPD to hit me like a bus. Did any of you who are already mums suffer SPD with your last baby? It's meant to start earlier with subsequent pregnancies isn't it? It worries me. Mine started at 26 weeks before and I was signed off from 30 weeks until the start of my mat leave it was that bad... and I had an office job before. Now I'm baking daily and spend so much time on my feet xxx

Congrats on your :bfp: I see you will have 2 under 2, so will I.
I didn't have SPD but had horrendous sciatica so can sympathise with you on the pain front. Were you given a support belt last time? Maybe start wearing one quite early to support your back and hopefully that would help. Maybe since you will be at home you will be able to rest more when you feel it getting painful, although with a toddler that may not be so easy.


----------



## future_numan

happycloud said:


> Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
> I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
> -Sarah

:hugs::cry:


----------



## future_numan

KittyVentura said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. Happycloud so sorry to hear your news.
> 
> The only symptoms I have right now are sore boobs and things tasting funny. Waiting for the sickness, tiredness and SPD to hit me like a bus. Did any of you who are already mums suffer SPD with your last baby? It's meant to start earlier with subsequent pregnancies isn't it? It worries me. Mine started at 26 weeks before and I was signed off from 30 weeks until the start of my mat leave it was that bad... and I had an office job before. Now I'm baking daily and spend so much time on my feet xxx

I was like you and suffered from SPDfrom the 26th week onwards.. the last four weeks I was almost bed ridden..
The midwife mentioned that SPD can come back sooner with the second pregnancy which scares the heck out of me.. it felt like Emily was three or four months old before I felt back to normal.. I am scared I won't be able to handle work, a toddler , pregnancy AND SPD:nope:


----------



## Boothh

I had spd last time too not nice!! After having Jesse I pulled a muscle in my back and had horrendous sciatica my back is still weak and hoping to take it easy as much as possible,
One thing I'm not excited about is restless legs!! I had it so much with Jesse and I had it last night :( I hate it soooo much :( I really hope it's not everynight like with him!


----------



## KittyVentura

Daisy811 said:


> sorry, whats spd?

Symphis Pubysis Dysfunction (spelling?) it's where the join at the front of your pelvis separates too early and wider than it should. Causes a lot of pain and discomfort xx


----------



## Boothh

Is anybody else getting periody type stretching pains? Iv had them before but it's worrying


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks for the advice/insight girls. I hope it's not as bad this time, for all of us xxx


----------



## DianaM

Boothh said:


> Is anybody else getting periody type stretching pains? Iv had them before but it's worrying


I had them bad the last few weeks but thankfully they started going away this week. Morning sickness hit though. I still get the cramping on and off but not like before. I asked my dr and she said it was totally normal. Don't let anyone tell you that YOUR pain is normal though. There's nothing wrong with going to the dr's just to make sure. Every woman is different and every pregnancy is different. If you're concerned, go see your dr. Being extra safe is totally ok :)


----------



## wavescrash

I didn't realize there was another May 2012 thread, been posting in the other one. Figured I'd come around here too.

Due May 10 (just 5 days before my birthday!) Got my BFP a week ago and have my first appointment tomorrow morning (due to 2 previous losses.) I have a DD who is turning 6 this month as well.

H&H 9 to all of you :)


----------



## KendraNoell

happycloud, I don't want this to sound the wrong way, but are you sure you're miscarrying, or did the Dr say that? I have seen so many women here get told by their doctors that they are miscarrying when it is way too early to know for sure... are you bleeding/cramping?


----------



## Boothh

Cannot stop thinking about foooooood!


----------



## sharon0302

Got my BFP yesterday and my due date is 25th May 2012, can I join you girls.

I am 31 years old, hubby and I will be married 10 years this year and we have one son who is 8 1/2 years old. I had coil removed in June and we thought we had messed up our timings in August but sore bbs and being really run down ending in getting a bad cold, made me suspect and test came up positive!

Early days but we are just so pleasantly surprised, we plan to do as we did last time and tell no one til end of first trimester- except everyone on here!


----------



## FlowerFairy

wavescrashove said:


> I didn't realize there was another May 2012 thread, been posting in the other one. Figured I'd come around here too.
> 
> Due May 10 (just 5 days before my birthday!) Got my BFP a week ago and have my first appointment tomorrow morning (due to 2 previous losses.) I have a DD who is turning 6 this month as well.
> 
> H&H 9 to all of you :)

Congratulations and welcome!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

sharon0302 said:


> Got my BFP yesterday and my due date is 25th May 2012, can I join you girls.
> 
> I am 31 years old, hubby and I will be married 10 years this year and we have one son who is 8 1/2 years old. I had coil removed in June and we thought we had messed up our timings in August but sore bbs and being really run down ending in getting a bad cold, made me suspect and test came up positive!
> 
> Early days but we are just so pleasantly surprised, we plan to do as we did last time and tell no one til end of first trimester- except everyone on here!

Congratulations and welcome!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

Just had a call from my midwife, who was really, really lovely!
I explained about my 2 previous losses, and she offered me an early scan, but I declined, as it won't prevent a m/c, and I think it would just make it harder to deal with if I was to lose again.

She's booked me in for a home visit October 17th, and will book the 12 week scan then. 
She was very reassuring though, and insisted I ring her at any point if I need to!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm having cramping starting last night, trying not to be a worry wart about it but it feels like AF cramps. Ugh.


----------



## mamicoch

KendraNoell said:


> I'm having cramping starting last night, trying not to be a worry wart about it but it feels like AF cramps. Ugh.

I've been having these on and off all the way through so far, and my midwife has just assured me there's no need to worry xx:hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

Went to doctors this morning and saw my regular doctor, he was great. Sent my records off to midwife, filled in the maternity exemptions form and checked my blood pressure. He did say it was a bit high, but could be to do with excitement and being a bit worried so he said he'll just keep an eye on it. Said i should hear from midwife in next week or so.!! 
Feeling very excited now!!


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Just had a call from my midwife, who was really, really lovely!
> I explained about my 2 previous losses, and she offered me an early scan, but I declined, as it won't prevent a m/c, and I think it would just make it harder to deal with if I was to lose again.
> 
> She's booked me in for a home visit October 17th, and will book the 12 week scan then.
> She was very reassuring though, and insisted I ring her at any point if I need to!

How exciting!!! xxx


----------



## LilPixieUk

happycloud said:


> Well, I won't be birthing with you all in May, I'm miscarrying. Really didn't think I would have to go through that, but I've had many friends who've been through it. So hopefully I will get to join another list soon.
> I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and births.
> -Sarah

Aww I'm sorry to hear this xx


----------



## Leids

I found out a couple of weeks ago, but I'm due May 14th 2012 with my first. :happydance: Very happy to join you all, May is such a lovely month. =)


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I'm having cramping starting last night, trying not to be a worry wart about it but it feels like AF cramps. Ugh.
> 
> I've been having these on and off all the way through so far, and my midwife has just assured me there's no need to worry xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Agreed. I have the occassional cramp ans it's usually when I've done too much, like lugging my toddler around don't worry xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

It's so nice to see everyone starting to get MW/Doctor apps! Things are moving on. I know it's a while off but around Christmas time we'll be able to add :pink: :blue: or :yellow:next to our names!!! :happydance:

Congratulations and welcome Leids :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ErinGray

FlowerFairy said:


> Oh Wow! Floridagirl I see that line!!! Good luck xx
> 
> Welcome DianaM and ErinGray!! :hugs: Erin, What is you EDD hun .xxxx

EDD is May 10th! Thanks! :)


----------



## minidancer

FlowerFairy said:


> It's so nice to see everyone starting to get MW/Doctor apps! Things are moving on. I know it's a while off but around Christmas time we'll be able to add :pink: :blue: or :yellow:next to our names!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations and welcome Leids :hugs::happydance:

I know it is so exciting!! I was trying to work out when I am 20 weeks and it looks like it will fall the week between xmas and new year, would love to find out if bump is pink or blue then, would be a lovely late xmas present :cloud9: The time will pass really quick I bet and we will be finding out what we are having before we know it :happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

FlowerFairy said:


> It's so nice to see everyone starting to get MW/Doctor apps! Things are moving on. I know it's a while off but around Christmas time we'll be able to add :pink: :blue: or :yellow:next to our names!!! :happydance:

We're team :yellow: already!!
I don't want to know the sex of baby until their born and my poor OH has to wait even though he's all for finding out :haha:

Hi and Welcome to all new bluebells :wave:

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing ok.
My nausea is getting worse but no sickness yet luckily :happydance:
I start my new job on Monday and we're moving on Tuesday so got a busy week ahead, just need to try and remain calm and not stress too much :dohh:
As far as I know I won't be referred to the midwife until I have second scan at EPAU in a week, so exciting for all you ladies who are getting things moving :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

Heard from midwife.
Got booking appointment on 30th September at hosptial and first scan appoinment for
2nd November!


----------



## Daisy811

PrettyUnable said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> It's so nice to see everyone starting to get MW/Doctor apps! Things are moving on. I know it's a while off but around Christmas time we'll be able to add :pink: :blue: or :yellow:next to our names!!! :happydance:
> 
> We're team :yellow: already!!
> I don't want to know the sex of baby until their born and my poor OH has to wait even though he's all for finding out :haha:
> 
> Hi and Welcome to all new bluebells :wave:
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone is doing ok.
> My nausea is getting worse but no sickness yet luckily :happydance:
> I start my new job on Monday and we're moving on Tuesday so got a busy week ahead, just need to try and remain calm and not stress too much :dohh:
> As far as I know I won't be referred to the midwife until I have second scan at EPAU in a week, so exciting for all you ladies who are getting things moving :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck for the move and new job! We bought a new house last month, which we're still doing lots of work to, haven't moved in yet. Had been looking for new job too, don't think i'll be bothering now! x


----------



## mamicoch

We bought our house almost a year ago & we still have sooooo much work to do. Done our daughters bedroom & toy room, guest room & bathroom. Next on the to do list was our bedroom & en suite, but now we need to get the boxroom plastered & decorated to use as a nursery.....yay!!!


----------



## mamicoch

Maybe tmi, but do any of you find that your sex life has dwindled since getting your :bfp:??


----------



## bumpin2012

We're team :yellow: too. They wont tell you at your 20 week scan, you have to pay for the 3D scan to determine the gender, which is going to set you back over $200.

Besides, I kinda like having the surprise of it to help me through delivery.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies.Hope you're all well.

Today I've had a mouth that tastes like A robot crawled into my mouth, shat out a load of rusty pennies and then died... and festered. BLEGHHHHHH xx


----------



## bumpin2012

mamicoch said:


> Maybe tmi, but do any of you find that your sex life has dwindled since getting your :bfp:??

Yep! i feel too ill to do anything...I have to force myself out of bed. Im dreading going to work on saturday...


----------



## KendraNoell

Yup, no sex drive and when I do I'm too sensitive.


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG... I am so freaking bloated!! You've got to be kidding me!!


----------



## vespersonicca

:rofl: Hahaha yeah I remember first time around I told DH that we could now have 9 months of "free sex!" I was hardly even interested until second trimester, and even then it was "lazy sideways sex" as we like to call it when we are both tired! :rofl: Seems to be that way again...


----------



## sharon0302

KendraNoell I am right there with you- fell about 4 months gone not 4 weeks!
And fatigue has hit me like a boulder, slept for 9 1/2 hours last night and making the beds this morning exhausted me!


----------



## Alias

bumpin2012 said:


> We're team :yellow: too. They wont tell you at your 20 week scan, you have to pay for the 3D scan to determine the gender, which is going to set you back over $200.
> 
> Besides, I kinda like having the surprise of it to help me through delivery.

I want everyone else to be surprised, but I want to know myself. Which I totally realise just won't work. So I think I might opt not to know this time as well, but I've got a while to properly decide :) With DD, at 34 weeks we found out there were complications, and things looked pretty scary, I desperately wanted to know, because I felt I might be able to somehow help the situation if I knew. Of course it was too late by then!

Anyway, today I'm feeling blah, a bit crampy, a tiny bit of spotting just to put some worry in my head. Not exhausted or constantly sick yet, but I did gag this morning while changing my DD's nappy.


----------



## minidancer

KittyVentura said:


> Hello ladies.Hope you're all well.
> 
> Today I've had a mouth that tastes like A robot crawled into my mouth, shat out a load of rusty pennies and then died... and festered. BLEGHHHHHH xx

:rofl: :rofl: I nearly spat out my weetabix reading that, it is such a perfect description of the disgusting taste!! :haha:


----------



## mamicoch

I cannot stop eating today!! Gone from one extreme to the other!!


----------



## Boothh

Hospital rang this morning and hot a scan booked and to see consultant next Friday! Bit worried as I could only be 5+6 then and might not see hb and it will stress me out alot!! Just trying to keep thinking not to expect hb and then it won't upset me so much!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hiya Ladies!!
Still feel sick as a dog! It's not fun. Sex wise, I can't think of anything i'd rather not do :rofl: I'm too tired and I'd probably vomit on him !!!
I'm finding out what team were on this time, both my others were surprises, but as I have 2 boys I need to know for the practical side. If I dont need all this boy stuff I can sell it . My toddler has gone for a nap so I'm gonna do the same!! x


----------



## wavescrash

FlowerFairy said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was another May 2012 thread, been posting in the other one. Figured I'd come around here too.
> 
> Due May 10 (just 5 days before my birthday!) Got my BFP a week ago and have my first appointment tomorrow morning (due to 2 previous losses.) I have a DD who is turning 6 this month as well.
> 
> H&H 9 to all of you :)
> 
> Congratulations and welcome!!!:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## wavescrash

minidancer said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> It's so nice to see everyone starting to get MW/Doctor apps! Things are moving on. I know it's a while off but around Christmas time we'll be able to add :pink: :blue: or :yellow:next to our names!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations and welcome Leids :hugs::happydance:
> 
> I know it is so exciting!! I was trying to work out when I am 20 weeks and it looks like it will fall the week between xmas and new year, would love to find out if bump is pink or blue then, would be a lovely late xmas present :cloud9: The time will pass really quick I bet and we will be finding out what we are having before we know it :happydance:Click to expand...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php

If you go to that link, it'll give you an "extended due date" time line including when you can get your gender scan, when you should need mat clothes and what seasons to buy for, when viability starts, when quickening should start, etc. It's real neat.


----------



## wavescrash

mamicoch said:


> Maybe tmi, but do any of you find that your sex life has dwindled since getting your :bfp:??

Yep. Not interested, don't even care. Haven't DTD since we tried to conceive haha. So a month ago. I don't care. My poor OH seems to care but he'll have to deal until the drive comes back.


----------



## LisK

DianaM said:


> Hey everyone congrats to all the new bfp's! I went for my first ultrasound the other day (I was around 5 and a bit weeks pregnant at the time) didn't see anything but the gestational sac :(. I was hoping to see more and then a friend of mine told me that If I didn't see a yolk sac then there was no baby :( the dr called me last night and said I have to go back for another scan in two weeks because she didn't see anything and I expressed my worries. She said to try not to lose sleep on it because it WAS an early scan but if at ten weeks it looked like that she'd be really concerned. Anyone else have it where that's all they could see??

A few days can make a big difference. I went for a scan at 5+5 and they only saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. Of course I am totally freaked out about that, but I searched these forums and found a lot of examples of people only seeing a gestational sac, or only seeing a gestational and yolk sac on very early scans, and they getting re-scanned a few days later and finding that everything is fine. I go back for my repeat scan next Wednesday (a few days after yours). Hopefully we will both have good news to report!


----------



## wavescrash

LisK said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone congrats to all the new bfp's! I went for my first ultrasound the other day (I was around 5 and a bit weeks pregnant at the time) didn't see anything but the gestational sac :(. I was hoping to see more and then a friend of mine told me that If I didn't see a yolk sac then there was no baby :( the dr called me last night and said I have to go back for another scan in two weeks because she didn't see anything and I expressed my worries. She said to try not to lose sleep on it because it WAS an early scan but if at ten weeks it looked like that she'd be really concerned. Anyone else have it where that's all they could see??
> 
> A few days can make a big difference. I went for a scan at 5+5 and they only saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. Of course I am totally freaked out about that, but I searched these forums and found a lot of examples of people only seeing a gestational sac, or only seeing a gestational and yolk sac on very early scans, and they getting re-scanned a few days later and finding that everything is fine. I go back for my repeat scan next Wednesday (a few days after yours). Hopefully we will both have good news to report!Click to expand...

I second that... I went for my first appointment yesterday at 6 weeks (exact) and was hoping for a scan due to having 2 losses. My doctor said she wanted to wait until 7 weeks to do the u/s because of how early I still am. She said if I had my u/s now & we didn't see anything, I'd freak out and she'd freak out and we'd all be worried over nothing because if we just wait until 7 weeks, there will be something more to see.


----------



## Scamp

:wave:
Can I join? My EDD is may 24th :happydance:

I've got my first scan on the 3rd October :cloud9: xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

mamicoch said:


> Maybe tmi, but do any of you find that your sex life has dwindled since getting your :bfp:??

I must be a weirdo :wacko: as although we've been more cautious and not DTD as much as we were when TTC but we are every other to every other 2 nights. It took awhile as at first all I could think of was "I'm pregnant!!!" which is obviously pretty distracting lol... but now my libido is actually getting back up to where is was and the increased blowflow to hooha really does make orgasm a-ma-zing!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Scamp said:


> :wave:
> Can I join? My EDD is may 24th :happydance:
> 
> I've got my first scan on the 3rd October :cloud9: xx

Of course you can lovey. Welcome and congrats :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

lmao @ bloodflow to my hoohaa... ROFL... I have the bloodflow too, but I was already very sensitive before, now it just pushes me to discomfort :(


----------



## Scamp

Has any of you tried Graze? I'm just setting up a delivery now. They send you small tubs of nibbles any day you want. You get 4 tubs of different things like dried fruit, nuts, flapjacks etc. I think it might help me with my sickness :shrug: xx


----------



## future_numan

mamicoch said:


> Maybe tmi, but do any of you find that your sex life has dwindled since getting your :bfp:??

sex ??? I think I remember what that is:wacko:
I think we have :sex: once since we got our :bfp: .
I have been too tired to make much of an effort and I think DH is scared of causing a MC ( though I have explained to him it won't)

AFM, went for my first MW appt and U/S yesterday:dance:
I measure 6 weeks 2 days so right on track.
We saw a nice round gest. sac and yolk..The tech tried to point out a lil' blip on the screen that was the:baby: but to homest.. I couldn't see anything.. but she said there was a heartbeat so I was happy with that..
Back to the midwife Oct 12th.. she wants to discuss prenatal testing ( I am over 35 :shock:)..
I am totally unsure of what I want to do about that.
Have any of you thought about prenatal testing ?

P.S. I think we will be staying on team :yellow: also since our hospital won't tell you..
But we haven't ruled out doing a 3D U/S since we did it with Emily..


----------



## mich22

Hi,

I am due may 1st


----------



## shangeas

Welcome to all the new BFP!!!

Happycloud....Im so sorry to hear your news, my prayers are with you in this difficult period:cry:

Pretty.... congats on the new job and yeah dont stress too much with moving house and take it easy hey.:flower::flower:

AFM had my 6 week scan and to my suprise i saw lil bean and yolk sac everything in place. Im so glad and relieved. OB has prescribed duphaston to prevent miscarriage, anyone who has had a loss ever been on it? Go back on the 30th for my next scan. b.t.w. nausea is back FULL FORCE all day o.m.w how i wish i can just get just an hour without it:sick:

Sex is a no no for me, but hubby is studying for upcoming exams so he is also occupied hopefully by the time he's done my drive will be back.


----------



## bumpin2012

So after yet another day of not being able to hold anything down, im trying the vitamin B6. Hopefully I can function tomorrow at work. I work 2 12 hour days followed by 2 12 hour nights...not sure how im going to make it through.

On a much happier note, today was the first day that I felt pregnant! Up until now, I have felt normal, and then sick, but never pregnant.:happydance:

hope everyone else is feeling well!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi, 

just got my BFP an hour ago. Due 23rd May (or thereabouts according to the online calcs). :cloud9:

Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone xx :thumbup:


----------



## LilPixieUk

I was sick throughout the whole of my last pregnancy with my lil boy, so expecting it to be the same this time. Hoping not as I can do without being admitted to hospital for it again. So just wondering if anyone had really bad morning sickness and what you used to try and control it.

I bought some travel sickness bands yesterday in an attempt to see how they work and will be back at the doctors in the week to get some tablets to try and get the vomiting and nausea to a limit


----------



## LilPixieUk

aimee-lou said:


> Hi,
> 
> just got my BFP an hour ago. Due 23rd May (or thereabouts according to the online calcs). :cloud9:
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone xx :thumbup:

Congrats x


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay for all the new Bluebells! Congrats to all and welcome!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I'm on the fence about what to feel about the MS... I don't seem to have it yet. On the one hand it's great to not be sick all the time (although there is still plenty of time for it to arrive!) and on the other hand, it was reassuring last time because it is a sure sign the hormones and everything are doing what they do... I'm going to just try to stay positive regardless of what I get. 

Anyone have identifiable cravings yet? I have a thing for margarine for some reason... LOL


----------



## mamicoch

Congratulations and welcome to all the new Bluebells!!

I'm so, so tired today! Struggling to get anything done!

Haven't had any cravings yet, but sone aversions. Gone off chocolate, and that is a minor miracle, I'm a proper chocaholic, at least a bar a day! It's been 10 days since my last bar! Can't believe it!

How is everyone?


----------



## Boothh

Congrats and welcome to all the newbies! 

I just feel anxious all the time! Still poas everyday pretty much, and lines are great but can't help be paranoid!! Need a wee all the time, bloated, everything is in extremes! One minute I'm starving the next I feel ill! And my moods are everywhere too! And so so tired!

I havnt really craved anything yet but I'm finding myself sticking to plain things, and really gone off my favourite things Mayo and cocacola!

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## KendraNoell

Super bloated, having to pee every hour, not sleeping very well, but no m/s, so I'll take it I guess...


----------



## future_numan

:hi: Welcome to all the new " BlueBells"
Look forward to sharing this journey with everyone:friends:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Welcome all our lovely new Bluebells!! I will add you to the first post either today or tomorrow!!! 
I still feel sick :haha:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Kendra - You could be describing how I feel there! Im shattered from not sleeping well and have the weirdest vivid dreams when I do. Im feeling really sick though :( just hoping I dont start being sick.

Hi and welcome to all new bluebells :)


----------



## Alias

Still not much symptom-wise here, just heartburn mainly. I go to the doc on Tuesday and then I'll line up my hospital appointments. I wanted to get through a week at least before going to doc, just to wait and see if it's real. I know, the stick says it's real but now my period is a week late, and that seems more real.


----------



## 1baby2010

Can I be added as well? I'm due on May 27th.


----------



## Boothh

Just wrote a big post but it's not shown! Bask ally been in hosp tonight with suspected ectopic, gynae doctor said I have a gut infection and it's caused bad cramps, my blood level was 4000 he was happy with that booked me scan for Monday and took some swabs to check for infection to hopefully prevent mc he was great x


----------



## future_numan

Boothh said:


> Just wrote a big post but it's not shown! Bask ally been in hosp tonight with suspected ectopic, gynae doctor said I have a gut infection and it's caused bad cramps, my blood level was 4000 he was happy with that booked me scan for Monday and took some swabs to check for infection to hopefully prevent mc he was great x

Booth.. this must be awful scarey for you:hugs:
What can a "gut infection" mean ?
If your beta's are 4000 it can't still be eptopic unless it was twins maybe ?
I will be thinking of you and you must keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

I agree booth, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

FlowerFairy said:


> Welcome all our lovely new Bluebells!! I will add you to the first post either today or tomorrow!!!
> I still feel sick :haha:

I hear ya:hugs:

I started taking the vitamin B6, and it seems to be helping. It might be a day 1 fluke, but I survived my day shift wothout puking once, and I ate today. Might be worth giving a try if you are feeling super ill. :shrug: I still have some waves of nausea, but nothing compared to the last few days.


----------



## KendraNoell

B6 has been my life-saver! I take it in the morning with my prenatals and I haven't had ms once yet. I am hoping it just stays that way. Not even really nauseas either!


----------



## Daisy811

PrettyUnable said:


> Kendra - You could be describing how I feel there! Im shattered from not sleeping well and have the weirdest vivid dreams when I do. Im feeling really sick though :( just hoping I dont start being sick.
> 
> Hi and welcome to all new bluebells :)

This is exactly me right now!!

Hi to all the new bluebells:flower:


----------



## Daisy811

Boothh said:


> Just wrote a big post but it's not shown! Bask ally been in hosp tonight with suspected ectopic, gynae doctor said I have a gut infection and it's caused bad cramps, my blood level was 4000 he was happy with that booked me scan for Monday and took some swabs to check for infection to hopefully prevent mc he was great x

Oh hunny! Hope your feeling better and everything goes ok. xxxx


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Just wrote a big post but it's not shown! Bask ally been in hosp tonight with suspected ectopic, gynae doctor said I have a gut infection and it's caused bad cramps, my blood level was 4000 he was happy with that booked me scan for Monday and took some swabs to check for infection to hopefully prevent mc he was great x
> 
> Oh hunny! Hope your feeling better and everything goes ok. xxxxClick to expand...

Hope everything turns out ok, keep us informed xx


----------



## Boothh

Thanks girls, doc said he doesn't think ectopic and scan is just to make sure everything is okay, X


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Thanks girls, doc said he doesn't think ectopic and scan is just to make sure everything is okay, X

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

Boothh said:


> Thanks girls, doc said he doesn't think ectopic and scan is just to make sure everything is okay, X

What a scarey but I am happy everything seems to be okay:happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

KendraNoell said:


> B6 has been my life-saver! I take it in the morning with my prenatals and I haven't had ms once yet. I am hoping it just stays that way. Not even really nauseas either!

How much B6 do you take? My prenatal tablets have got 10mg of B6 in but Im still getting awful nausea :( I may buy B6 to increase amount and see if that helps...


----------



## familyready

Good Morning Ladies! I would love to join ya all!!! I am do May 17! I got my :bfp: a week ago and had my blood tested that same day and my ob was really happy w/ those levels! So I am really excited this will be my hubby and I's First!


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hi everyone?
I've not been online properly for a day. How are you all? xx


----------



## mamicoch

Welcome :hi: to the new bluebells!

I've just woken up from a cheeky afternoon nap!! So tired!

Anyone else having a muscular sort of pain, quite low down? I get it if I get up too quickly, or move position, feels like I'm pulling a muscle?


----------



## Boothh

I have that muscle pain like everything is abit tight sort of? If I twist over or roll too fast in bed I get it or stretch forward or back fast!
Been in bed resting all day and felt so sick, had a banana slimfast for some nutrients and half a ginger biscuit. And lucozade! going to try eat soon though! Need to feel better for scan tomorrow! 

Still have cramps but trying to rest and doctor has tried to reassure me so, been emotional today too crying at everything on tv especially xfactor lol!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello Ladies! :wave: 
How are we all doing? 
Congrats and welcome to Familyready, aimee-lou and 1baby2010 :happydance: If I missed anyone I'm so sorry, I've been busy this weekend and please shout up!!!
After I've typed this post I'll update the 1st Post!
Boothh - So glad it's looking good! Fingers crossed for scan :hugs: I might have to try to B6 cos I am sick (pun not intended!!!!) of feeling sick, I been eating 5-6 small bland meals a day to try and feel better!
Mamicoch, that sounds like round ligament pain, just growing hun I keep getting it if I p to quick or have a sneezing fit!!
Scamp, so sorry about the bleeding but good luck for you scan hun.

I have my 8+2 private scan on Thursday and I am so excited!! A bit scared of Missed MC but I can't stop it or change it so I'm gonna let myself get excited!!

I hope I havent missed anything important, My In laws are on their way round to see Noah so I'm rushing!!
Speak soon xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

PrettyUnable said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> B6 has been my life-saver! I take it in the morning with my prenatals and I haven't had ms once yet. I am hoping it just stays that way. Not even really nauseas either!
> 
> How much B6 do you take? My prenatal tablets have got 10mg of B6 in but Im still getting awful nausea :( I may buy B6 to increase amount and see if that helps...Click to expand...

My B6 supplement is 200mg, so add that to my prenatal which is probably 10-20, quite a bit more than what you're taking so it may make a difference?


----------



## bumpin2012

Here in canada, a max of 200 mg/day is safe in pregnancy. I would check with your dr about how much the guidelines for your area/country say is safe. Im taking 100 mg tabs in the am and feel functional...and I have now survived 2 full days at work, plus got some stuff done in the baby's room!


----------



## Jennifurball

Please may I join?! :kiss:

12th May 2012 for me! :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jennifurball said:


> Please may I join?! :kiss:
> 
> 12th May 2012 for me! :flower:

Congrats and welcome!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just had my booking in appointment. All was fine, I am under consultant led care as my BMI is high and I have a history of congenital hip dysplacia.
I won't have another MW app now until 26 week!! cos of dating scan at 12, consultant at 16 and anatomy scan at 20. Apparently you get less when you have children previously.
Had bloods taken and declined bloods to test for Downs Syndrome. Also Our PCT tests everyone for GD .
Very excited for my scan on Thursday now!! :happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

Hi everyone!

Apart from exhaustion and leg and hip pain that gets worse in the evening I am feeling pretty good, still bloated though bit afraid my top bottom is going to pop and fly across the room!


----------



## Boothh

Just been for scan Im 5+3 so too early to see much but we saw gestational sac and yolk sac have another scan 3rd oct! Lots of protein in urine will get results tomorrow but they think kidney infection so might explain why I feel so ill! Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## future_numan

Boothh said:


> Just been for scan Im 5+3 so too early to see much but we saw gestational sac and yolk sac have another scan 3rd oct! Lots of protein in urine will get results tomorrow but they think kidney infection so might explain why I feel so ill! Hope everyone is good xx

I had a kidney infection when I was 10 weeks pregnany with Emily.. it was not nice.
I felt so ill that I ended up driving myself to the hospital at 2:30am ( hubby was away).. I honestly thought I was going to die.. so I totally understand how awful that is... hope you feel better soon.. take care.


----------



## Boothh

future_numan said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Just been for scan Im 5+3 so too early to see much but we saw gestational sac and yolk sac have another scan 3rd oct! Lots of protein in urine will get results tomorrow but they think kidney infection so might explain why I feel so ill! Hope everyone is good xx
> 
> I had a kidney infection when I was 10 weeks pregnany with Emily.. it was not nice.
> I felt so ill that I ended up driving myself to the hospital at 2:30am ( hubby was away).. I honestly thought I was going to die.. so I totally understand how awful that is... hope you feel better soon.. take care.Click to expand...

I had one when i was about 15 and remember it being awful, and I feel so sick I can't even stand up without being sick just really hope they ca give me something tomorrow to clear it up! Horrible!


----------



## Daisy811

does anyone have any recommendations of where to go to get a private scan in hertfordshire/north london area? And does anyone know how much ish i could expect to pay for one?
I've been feeling a bit better last couple of days, just really tired and not really sleeping to great because of the really strange dreams!!

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Boothh

My new edd is 18th may if it could be changed please xx :)


----------



## mamicoch

Hmmmm, what shall I do next? Eat, or sleep??


----------



## KendraNoell

I got ms for the first time this morning, not fun :( Gotta go restock on 7up!!

Went crazy at the dollar store today.. bought mini pizzas, candy corn, hershey's kisses, beef jerky, and red vines. pregnant? haha


----------



## hodbert

Hey everyone I just got a bfp this eve, still not sure I believe it. Am very irregular, last AF was 22nd July so no idea when I'm due! Clearablue said 2-3 weeks, what do you guys reckon? Anyway, I am Lisa and my baby girl is 9 months old today, so not a bg gap between them! Took us 4 years for her youth so we figured we wldnt get pregnant so soon!!


----------



## DianaM

Daisy811 said:


> does anyone have any recommendations of where to go to get a private scan in hertfordshire/north london area? And does anyone know how much ish i could expect to pay for one?
> I've been feeling a bit better last couple of days, just really tired and not really sleeping to great because of the really strange dreams!!
> 
> Everyone else ok?

I also have been having really awful dreams... I drempt the other night that I was in a crowd full of people who were trying to kick and punch my stomach to make me lose the baby, I was SO afraid and kept screaming for OH's help while he just stood there... it was horrible :(


----------



## DianaM

hodbert said:


> Hey everyone I just got a bfp this eve, still not sure I believe it. Am very irregular, last AF was 22nd July so no idea when I'm due! Clearablue said 2-3 weeks, what do you guys reckon? Anyway, I am Lisa and my baby girl is 9 months old today, so not a bg gap between them! Took us 4 years for her youth so we figured we wldnt get pregnant so soon!!

Congrats!!! You're gunna be a busy momma!!! If the clear-blue says between 2-3 weeks then you're probably around 5 weeks (*that's what I would figure) becuase you're supposed to add the two weeks on those I think. I guess all you can do now is ask your dr for an early ultrasound for dating....


----------



## DianaM

Well... now into my 7th week and feeling sicker than ever! I have been staying away from Gravol and meds from the dr just to be on the safe side... but knew I had to do SOMETHING about this m/s... so i went out today and purchased these wrist bands called "Sea Bands" that are supposed to help with sea sickness, motion sickness and right on the package it says morning sickness... so far I've been wearing them for a few hours and no m/s..... before wearing them..... Dry Heaving ALL morning! And trust me, this m/s I've been having is seriously 24/7. I think this may have been the best $14 I've spent! (*besides my AMAZING pregnancy pillow called the "Snoogle" which was a bit of an investment but TOTALLY worth EVERY Penny) Now if I could only find some way to not have to pee every 10 min lol 
Anyone else seriously bloated and looking more like 4-5 months at this point? lol I can't seem to fit into ANY of my pants! Plus the fact that it's so uncomfy to have anything tight around the waist :( My cramping has almost gone, it comes and goes but lately I cannot get over this extremely painful hip pain.. My right hip acutally come RIGHT out of place and "clicks" every time i walk :( It has even given out a couple times and, thankfully I was near something to grab onto, but caused me to collapse. The pain feels like someone is on either side of me playing tug of war with my hips, chiropractor said it's just my body stretching for the baby once again but it's getting to the point where its affecting my work. I'm a special needs bus driver and am in and out of the bus, and on all 4's hooking up wheelchairs... the one day I could barely get back up i was in so much pain. 
Anyways.. I'll stop rambling on now! haha
Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Daisy, I would get a chiropractic adjustment for your hips. They can do special adjustments for pregnant women. 

I really need to get the Sea Bands, sounds great that they're working for you!!!


----------



## Hope85

Hi Girls, 
I just had our first scan, by my dates i was 7 weeks today but scan has showed bubs at 6w1d, with a heart beat of 130. she thats good. could my dates really have been out that much? 
I dated my ovulation as the day before my temps rose.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Went crazy at the dollar store today.. bought mini pizzas, candy corn, hershey's kisses, beef jerky, and red vines. pregnant? haha

:rofl: LOL! It's usually salty or sweet but you have a fairly even lot there!



DianaM said:


> Anyone else seriously bloated and looking more like 4-5 months at this point? lol I can't seem to fit into ANY of my pants! Plus the fact that it's so uncomfy to have anything tight around the waist :(

Maternity pants are seriously a guilty pleasure! I got into them early with DS because I didn't want anything pressing my stomach. I will be in them again too just as soon as I'm bloated enough to keep them from falling down! :haha::rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :wave:
How are you all today? :kiss: xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Scamp said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> How are you all today? :kiss: xx

Steadily getting more and more "morning" sickness. I had held a little ray of hope that maybe it wouldn't come this time but alas, this is just about right on time. :sick: Losing my appetite too. :cry:


----------



## mamicoch

I feel awful today.
Woke up with a migraine & I'm so so tired!!! Haven't managed to eat yet, but gonna try something now.

Welcome to all the new :bfp:'s! xx


----------



## Scamp

vespersonicca said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :wave:
> How are you all today? :kiss: xx
> 
> Steadily getting more and more "morning" sickness. I had held a little ray of hope that maybe it wouldn't come this time but alas, this is just about right on time. :sick: Losing my appetite too. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I've heard B6 can help with sickness? x



mamicoch said:


> I feel awful today.
> Woke up with a migraine & I'm so so tired!!! Haven't managed to eat yet, but gonna try something now.
> 
> Welcome to all the new :bfp:'s! xx

:hugs: x


----------



## vespersonicca

Scamp said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :wave:
> How are you all today? :kiss: xx
> 
> Steadily getting more and more "morning" sickness. I had held a little ray of hope that maybe it wouldn't come this time but alas, this is just about right on time. :sick: Losing my appetite too. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I've heard B6 can help with sickness? x
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> I feel awful today.
> Woke up with a migraine & I'm so so tired!!! Haven't managed to eat yet, but gonna try something now.
> 
> Welcome to all the new :bfp:'s! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

:flower: Yeah, I'm thinking of looking into it. I already have a prenatal/breastfeeding vitamin I take every morning with B6 but another supplement may be in order!


----------



## Scamp

Also I've heard ginger helps. Tbh, it didn't help me last time I was pregnant but always worth a try xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone :wave: 
First proper post from me - just had my gp appointment. Everything went fine. Have 3 appointments in the next 3 weeks as I have hypothyrodism so need to be monitored. Dates are in my signature. I'm looking forward to being 5 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Hope we're all ok xx 

Welcome to all newcomers. :flower:


----------



## emma33

hey ladies :O) 
im due may 4th just thought id pop my head in and say hello.... xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> My new edd is 18th may if it could be changed please xx :)

Done xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi!

Updating everything now! Sorry for the delay!!!
Hope85, your scan sounds fine. xx
Hodert what date shall I put for your EDD?
emma33 welcome and congrats xxx


----------



## Boothh

Eurrrrrgh!! I feel so sick :( my results came through today and apparently they were fine! So why would they scare me by going on about how much protein was in my wee and rush it through :s Im so p****d off that they are just gunna leave my like this when it's clearly not just m/s


----------



## DianaM

Boothh said:


> Eurrrrrgh!! I feel so sick :( my results came through today and apparently they were fine! So why would they scare me by going on about how much protein was in my wee and rush it through :s Im so p****d off that they are just gunna leave my like this when it's clearly not just m/s

I know how you feel. Although mine is a little different. I called my dr's office today to tell them how every time I drive my bus (I'm a wheelchair school bus driver) I get SERIOUS cramping and MAJOR hip pain. My hip pain is SO bad and clicks in and out of place and has caused me to fall a few times. And the cramping gets SO bad that I'm hunched over while driving because it hurts. They told me to come in tomorrow to check on my hip but that there's nothing they can do about either problem unless I'm bleeding, which is bull crap because they won't do anything at this early in pregnancy if you start bleeding anyways! I know this because my best friend Had a miscarriage at 13 weeks and she started Spotting at 7 weeks and they told her there's nothing they can or will do for her, and she ended up losing the baby. I'm SO frustrated because they told me I'll "just have to take Tylenol every morning and afternoon before my bus run" or quit my job. And I refuse to take anything because I already had a premie and want to make sure I do nothing wrong to cause any problems with this pregnancy.


----------



## KendraNoell

B6 is amazing... I have been taking it daily and hardly any ms at all. Just more of an acid reflux thing. 

I am so so so tired! Against what other people have said, I took a tylenol PM last night so that I could sleep better without waking up so much. Luckily I slept almost 7 hours straight and it felt amazing. I have seen equal articles regarding Tylenol PM and whether it is safe or not. I figure taking it one time isn't going to kill anything.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Luckily I slept almost 7 hours straight and it felt amazing.

I am SO SO SO SO envious. I haven't slept more than 5 hours in over a year. :nope::coffee: Trying to get my LO to stop waking so often even though he doesn't nurse at night generally anymore. He's just accustomed to waking. :growlmad:


----------



## future_numan

:wave:
How is everyone this morning ?

I think I am coming down with a cold or something..my throat is so sore. I'm not sure if I can take anything for it..

I have something bothering me from our family ( I might just being) overly sensitive.
My SIL had a little boy yesterday ( 3:15am) and other than reading it on FB we would never know..
No one has called to say the baby has arrived,, but I see they have contacted my other SIL ( who is on vacation in Africa)
We are a little hurt that they haven't even attempted to make contact..
Things seem to be getting worst when it comes to his family ( he is adopted but there are two bio. children)
Their bio. children ( including the one who just had the baby) have shut us out.. unless we are the ones who make the effort..
We drive down to visit for every birthday, christmas, Easter ect.. but no one has ever come here even though we invite them to every event we plan.. they always come up with an excuse not to come..
Even the in-laws are getting bad.. they used to come visit sometimes but in the last year they want us to go to them all the time..
I don't think it is a shorter drive for us to get to them than it is for them to get to us !!!
I think I am more hurt / angry than my husband is :grr:


----------



## vespersonicca

Hello ladies. I sincerely hope everyone is having a better day than I am. I've had 3 different bouts of acid reflux that were so painful. Thankfully apple cider vinegar and honey dissolved in some warm water relieves it reasonably quickly. This was a real problem at the end of my last pregnancy. I'm honestly terrified that I've got this early on...


----------



## vespersonicca

future_numan said:


> :wave:
> How is everyone this morning ?
> 
> I think I am coming down with a cold or something..my throat is so sore. I'm not sure if I can take anything for it..
> 
> I have something bothering me from our family ( I might just being) overly sensitive.
> My SIL had a little boy yesterday ( 3:15am) and other than reading it on FB we would never know..
> No one has called to say the baby has arrived,, but I see they have contacted my other SIL ( who is on vacation in Africa)
> We are a little hurt that they haven't even attempted to make contact..
> Things seem to be getting worst when it comes to his family ( he is adopted but there are two bio. children)
> Their bio. children ( including the one who just had the baby) have shut us out.. unless we are the ones who make the effort..
> We drive down to visit for every birthday, christmas, Easter ect.. but no one has ever come here even though we invite them to every event we plan.. they always come up with an excuse not to come..
> Even the in-laws are getting bad.. they used to come visit sometimes but in the last year they want us to go to them all the time..
> I don't think it is a shorter drive for us to get to them than it is for them to get to us !!!
> I think I am more hurt / angry than my husband is :grr:

I am so sorry to hear this. The birth of a child is a big deal. I would be upset too. I guess your OH kinda of leads the way in this but he might not make as big of a deal of a sensitive situation since he would have so much emotionally invested. I hope the situation is resolved peacefully. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies, My name is Erin and My Hubby and I recently found out we are pregnant with our first child :thumbup: we are so excited!! My EDD is May 10th so may I please join this great thread?? 

I have so many questions and noone to really ask as we live abroad... stuck in 2 minds as to go home back to OZ (I really want to) or stay in Scotland for my hubbys great job!! 

So many things running through my mind but really I am so pumped this is the BEST news we have had in so long!!

Keep all the goss coming girls 
cheers
xoxo


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hi ladies, My name is Erin and My Hubby and I recently found out we are pregnant with our first child :thumbup: we are so excited!! My EDD is May 10th so may I please join this great thread??
> 
> I have so many questions and noone to really ask as we live abroad... stuck in 2 minds as to go home back to OZ (I really want to) or stay in Scotland for my hubbys great job!!
> 
> So many things running through my mind but really I am so pumped this is the BEST news we have had in so long!!
> 
> Keep all the goss coming girls
> cheers
> xoxo

Hello and welcome to BnB and to our thread!!! Congratulations! I shall add you to the first post!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

Welcome new bumps!

I'm going to start with how overjoyed (and somewhat relieved!) to be 7 weeks today, before i move on to something a bit yuckier!!

Sorry if tmi but for the last few days ive been getting a lot of quite yellow and quite thick and sticky cm. It doesn't appear to smell and ive not been itchy. Just wanted to see if anyone else is getting this now or previously and if i should see gp? As far as i understand its only a sign of problem/infection if smelly or itchy, so not sure.
Hope i haven't put anyone off their dinner (or breakfast)!

Hows everyone doing today? My boobs have been really sore again and a bit of nausea both of which seem to get worse in the evening.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have yellowish CM I wouldn't worry unless Its sore, smelly or itchy!!
I have my scan tomorrow! Hoping to see a lovely bean with a heartbeat. It's not till 5.45 so will be late updating!
This is my hardest pregnancy yet. I'm drained, I feel sick all the time and do tired. I read a post in first tri and a women said she had 2 DD and in this pregnancy she felt really dreadful and found out she's having twins!!!!! Eeeek my OH is praying we only have one!! 
Hope you ladies are all ok xx


----------



## hodbert

Hey again everyone! Flower fairy I'm going to guess at may 27th although I really have no idea! Can't believe how early the hanger pangs have started, I'm only about 4 weeks and am soiii hungry all the time!! Hope everyone is ok. I was in the January jellybeans last year so it is nice to be part of another bnb group.


----------



## FlowerFairy

hodbert said:


> Hey again everyone! Flower fairy I'm going to guess at may 27th although I really have no idea! Can't believe how early the hanger pangs have started, I'm only about 4 weeks and am soiii hungry all the time!! Hope everyone is ok. I was in the January jellybeans last year so it is nice to be part of another bnb group.

I'll update the post when I get on the PC later on xxx


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> I have yellowish CM I wouldn't worry unless Its sore, smelly or itchy!!
> I have my scan tomorrow! Hoping to see a lovely bean with a heartbeat. It's not till 5.45 so will be late updating!
> This is my hardest pregnancy yet. I'm drained, I feel sick all the time and do tired. I read a post in first tri and a women said she had 2 DD and in this pregnancy she felt really dreadful and found out she's having twins!!!!! Eeeek my OH is praying we only have one!!
> Hope you ladies are all ok xx

Bet you're so excited!! At least you'll know by tomorrow evening if you need to prepare for another 2 little darlings!!


----------



## familyready

Hey everyone! I am doing pretty well these days! I have had the worst heart burn, and have had cramps on and off, but my doctor said all is well! We have our first Ultrasound next week! I am so excited!! Hoe everyone else is well!


----------



## DianaM

FlowerFairy said:


> I have yellowish CM I wouldn't worry unless Its sore, smelly or itchy!!
> I have my scan tomorrow! Hoping to see a lovely bean with a heartbeat. It's not till 5.45 so will be late updating!
> This is my hardest pregnancy yet. I'm drained, I feel sick all the time and do tired. I read a post in first tri and a women said she had 2 DD and in this pregnancy she felt really dreadful and found out she's having twins!!!!! Eeeek my OH is praying we only have one!!
> Hope you ladies are all ok xx

Oh I'm so excited for you!!! That's so much fun! I go for my second scan on Tuesday and Praying to god that I see something, my last scan at 5 weeks 3 days only showed a gestational sac and got me so upset (even though I know it's too early to really see anything) that I haven't really been that excited because Im afraid. I've been holding off on really getting excited even though I have ALL the pregnancy symptoms and my dr didn't seem too concerned. It's still discouraging not seeing my little bean. I'll be 8 weeks 2 days so our scans should look similar! I'm excited to see how it goes for you and can't wait to read about it!


----------



## KendraNoell

Been sleepy today, got a massage and a chiropractic adjustment so I will be sore tomorrow but things are moving better again so I can't complain.

My food cravings have been crazy though! I am not depriving myself of anything, though. LOL. I had a half jar of jalapeno and garlic stuffed green olives last night followed by a huge juicy fresh peach. This afternoon I had a bag of gummy bears and jelly beans, followed by ruffles chips and dill pickle dip, and my sister had to tell me that Walmart has spicy hawaiian pizza pizza pockets, I went and got some and they are calling my name!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls do you mind if i join you too please? I just got my :bfp: sunday and i went to my doc today and he has told me i am 7 weeks along :D Have to get a dating scan done next week to double check but my EDD is May 8th :D


----------



## miss_nat84

DianaM we are only one day apart :D im 7 weeks 3 days :D


----------



## mamicoch

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girls do you mind if i join you too please? I just got my :bfp: sunday and i went to my doc today and he has told me i am 7 weeks along :D Have to get a dating scan done next week to double check but my EDD is May 8th :D

Congratulations & welcome! :hi:


----------



## DianaM

miss_nat84 said:


> DianaM we are only one day apart :D im 7 weeks 3 days :D

Yay!!! That's so exciting!! Is this your first??


----------



## purplerat

Hi can I join you all? I just got my BFP today, I think I'm about 5 weeks 1 day.... estimated due date 23rd May 2012! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi Ladies!!
Had private Scan today!!
It went really well!! dated 7Wk 6d Heartbeat was 162BPM Due date now 4th May 2012!

So lovely to see our baby and now the risk of MC is lowered so I can enjoy the pregnancy!!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/3f2aabb5.jpg


Welcome to Miss_nat84 and Purplerat!! Congratulations :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Daisy811

Great news nic and a lovely picture!! xxx


----------



## familyready

FlowerFairy, just wandering did they tell you that the chance for miscarriage was lower??? Or is it a personal feeling just wandering :) I go a week from today for my first ultrasound and Doctors appt! I am super excited!


----------



## FlowerFairy

familyready said:


> FlowerFairy, just wandering did they tell you that the chance for miscarriage was lower??? Or is it a personal feeling just wandering :) I go a week from today for my first ultrasound and Doctors appt! I am super excited!

If you see a Hearbeat at 8 weeks,then your risk of MC drops to less than 5% , Not sure what the stats are before 8 weeks. Good luck with your scan xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

I think the stats are 5-10% at 8 weeks...


----------



## miss_nat84

DianaM said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> DianaM we are only one day apart :D im 7 weeks 3 days :D
> 
> Yay!!! That's so exciting!! Is this your first??Click to expand...

Yep sure is :D I had implanon in for about 8 years and the pill before that so I really thought it was going to take a lot longer than falling on our third cycle :) we are soooo very happy! Is this your first too? :)


----------



## DianaM

miss_nat84 said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> DianaM we are only one day apart :D im 7 weeks 3 days :D
> 
> Yay!!! That's so exciting!! Is this your first??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep sure is :D I had implanon in for about 8 years and the pill before that so I really thought it was going to take a lot longer than falling on our third cycle :) we are soooo very happy! Is this your first too? :)Click to expand...

Nope lol. This is my second :) my son will be 7 this Tuesday! I was only 17 when I found out I was pregnant with him so it definitely wasn't planned! But none the less we still love him and he has been our whole world <3 for this one we had been planning since the beginning of the year to try after august when we got back from taking our son to Disney but we figured it would take a few months to GET pregnant so we decided July 28th we went off the Nuva ring and august 24th we got a positive pregnancy test lol so when ovulated 2 weeks after I stopped the ring I got pregnant! So I'm pretty lucky! We are extremely excited :) <3


----------



## KendraNoell

I saw a heartbeat today at 6+3 :)


----------



## wavescrash

How exciting Kendra!

I had my first u/s today and saw a hb at 7weeks :) 139bpm. What about you?


----------



## KendraNoell

they didn't do a measurement on the hb since i'm not too far along yet. they are having me come back in 2 weeks i'm sure they will do it then!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely news girls!! My HB was 162!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay - fab news on the scans loves. How did you get to have scans so early? xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: ladies!! How is everyone!! Sorry I have not been around very much I have had a good reason...we got married on 9th Sept and have been on honeymoon!! :) was the best day ever and I am sooo happy! :D

All I can say is I am pleased I had a funny cycle and didn't fall pregnant even a week earlier because man I feel soooo rough, sick and exhausted!! Still in bed today been up briefly to get my little girl brekkie and we had a lazy morning and she has gone for a nap and I am back in bed feeling siiiiiick :sick: grrrrr

So happy for those seen/heard baby :)


----------



## shangeas

Flower , Kendra & Waves...Congrats on the good scans happy for you!!!:flower:

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!!:hugs:

Diana Glad things are going well with the baby.

Does anyone have excessive saliva.... TMI i'm constantly spitting it out on a tissue... and my mouth always has this bitter taste whether i eat or not:wacko: and i get dizzy when im in the sun for too long which has never been the case.

:sleep::sleep::sleep: is all i do these days...cant wait for my 8week scan on the 30th...hope i get good news too and hear my lil HB never gotten so far with any of my pregnancies:cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

:Wave: Hi everyone, I haven't been around much for a few days because we've been busy buying stuff to decorate the front room. After this, in a few months we're starting on the nursery :cloud9: I have big plans for that. We're hoping to start it when I'm 20 weeks (it really will take Mike that long to finish :haha:) 

How are you all?
xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh scamp - not long now until the wedding :wohoo: are you all ready? x


----------



## vespersonicca

familyready said:


> I am doing pretty well these days! I have had the worst heart burn, and have had cramps on and off, but my doctor said all is well!

Oh me too! I had heartburn a couple days ago that nearly killed me! It was SO painful, I mean, on par with child birth! I've been watching what I eat VERY carefully now since I didn't get it so early on last time. 



hodbert said:


> I'm only about 4 weeks and am soiii hungry all the time!!

LOL I was too! I mean ravenous! I was eating like 3 helping at every meal. I'm trying to be cautious and avoid heartburn now though so I switched to eating a little bit frequently. 



KendraNoell said:


> My food cravings have been crazy though! I am not depriving myself of anything, though. LOL. I had a half jar of jalapeno and garlic stuffed green olives last night followed by a huge juicy fresh peach. This afternoon I had a bag of gummy bears and jelly beans, followed by ruffles chips and dill pickle dip, and my sister had to tell me that Walmart has spicy hawaiian pizza pizza pockets, I went and got some and they are calling my name!!

Jealous! I was really into rich and spicy a couple weeks ago but am now too scared to indulge. Trying to "crave" healthy heartburn safe foods now. Blah! :dohh:



miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girls do you mind if i join you too please? I just got my :bfp: sunday and i went to my doc today and he has told me i am 7 weeks along :D Have to get a dating scan done next week to double check but my EDD is May 8th :D

Same due date! :hugs:



FlowerFairy said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Had private Scan today!!
> It went really well!! dated 7Wk 6d Heartbeat was 162BPM Due date now 4th May 2012!
> 
> So lovely to see our baby and now the risk of MC is lowered so I can enjoy the pregnancy!!

Fantastic! Wish my scan was even close to soon now... 



KendraNoell said:


> I saw a heartbeat today at 6+3 :)

Yay! :hugs:



KittyVentura said:


> Yay - fab news on the scans loves. How did you get to have scans so early? xxx

Seriously! I could go private here in Finland and have a scan but I'd have to pay. I'll get a free scan on October 20th but that feels like foreeevvvver with all of you posting your stats! 



Jai_Jai said:


> :hi: ladies!! How is everyone!! Sorry I have not been around very much I have had a good reason...we got married on 9th Sept and have been on honeymoon!! :) was the best day ever and I am sooo happy! :D

Congrats on your wedding! Where did you honeymoon?


On another note, been to the health center with DS this morning for an ear infection. First time he's been sick ever! I wish he would take his medicine more easily. It is a battle! Also, I am totally beginning to show. I know it's bloat right now but this is not going to be a secret for long at this rate!


----------



## Jai_Jai

we went to Salcombe in Devon for a weekish and then hoping to hop to Australia for Xmas for Honeymoon part 2 :D

Sorry your DS has an ear infection :( not fun when they are poorly at all so I feel for you...hope it clears up soon :hugs: :haha: the first 12weeks are soooo obvious yet its when you do not want ppl to know I am ending up hibernating :rofl: plus the :sleep: is gooood xx


----------



## Scamp

Jai_Jai said:


> oooh scamp - not long now until the wedding :wohoo: are you all ready? x

No where near :blush: We're hoping to do it all the next 2 week as DF is off work x


----------



## wavescrash

KittyVentura said:


> Yay - fab news on the scans loves. How did you get to have scans so early? xxx

I had 2 previous losses.


----------



## Scamp

KittyVentura said:


> Yay - fab news on the scans loves. How did you get to have scans so early? xxx

I've had two losses, had a bit of bleeding and I've been under a fertility specialist for a yr and half xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Scamp said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> oooh scamp - not long now until the wedding :wohoo: are you all ready? x
> 
> No where near :blush: We're hoping to do it all the next 2 week as DF is off work xClick to expand...

aaaah that is cool though - we were a bit like aaaaah nothing has been paid for or organised and everything ended up being a bit last minute but it always makes for a good show ;)


----------



## Scamp

Jai_Jai said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> oooh scamp - not long now until the wedding :wohoo: are you all ready? x
> 
> No where near :blush: We're hoping to do it all the next 2 week as DF is off work xClick to expand...
> 
> aaaah that is cool though - we were a bit like aaaaah nothing has been paid for or organised and everything ended up being a bit last minute but it always makes for a good show ;)Click to expand...

:haha: yeah.
It'll be well worth stress. 

Congrats on your wedding day. Where did you have your honeymoon? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh yes u will love it :)

thanks hun .....Oh we went to Salcombe in Devon for part one and hoping to go to Australia at Xmas for part 2 :)


----------



## sharon0302

Heading on girls night out tomorrow to Lady Gaga tribute, have sowed my story of being on antibiotics all week to explain the lack of wine!:drunk:

Anyone else telling fibs to keep everything as your little secret for the moment? :shhh:

Plus yay moved up to appleseed


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## FlowerFairy

I paid for s private scan cos I am too impatient to wait to 12 weeks!!
I've told everyone now and I'm
Glad!! My DSs know too although it means nothing to Noah but James is excited!! Sorry I can't reply to everything I'm on my phone cos Noah pulled a lot of keys off my laptop and it won't work (


----------



## KendraNoell

My Dr apparently wants scans early so they can pinpoint the exact date earlier. That and I think because I was on so many medications beforehand he wanted to insure that the pregnancy was viable and that I quit the meds before it did any damage. I get another one in 2 weeks.


----------



## familyready

I have been so tired the last couple days!!! Man oh Man!!!! I can not stop yawning!!! LOL!!! But I am looking forward to Thursday can not wait to see my baby :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> Sorry your DS has an ear infection :( not fun when they are poorly at all so I feel for you...hope it clears up soon :hugs: :haha: the first 12weeks are soooo obvious yet its when you do not want ppl to know I am ending up hibernating :rofl: plus the :sleep: is gooood xx

Thx. The poor little guy can't even stay awake. I gave some fever reducer and am waiting for it to work already! :nope:Too bad that we were supposed to attend his cousin's birthday party tomorrow but it's not looking promising :nope:



sharon0302 said:


> Anyone else telling fibs to keep everything as your little secret for the moment? :shhh:

 I'm not bringing it up but I've been asked directly by some which made it obvious.



FlowerFairy said:


> Sorry I can't reply to everything I'm on my phone cos Noah pulled a lot of keys off my laptop and it won't work (

:haha: DS did that to our previous pc before we got our ipad2!


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies...

I'm happy to see all the new comers and that most have had their first U/S with good news..
AFM.. I had to drag myself through this week.. I started a new job that requires me to stand for long periods of time so to say the least I am exhausted..
I am finding that I am never hungry..anyone have this ? I wasn't feeling well those first few weeks now I feel better but can't stand the sight of food..


----------



## mamicoch

I can't stop eating! I go from nauseous to starving in record breaking speeds!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Me too!


----------



## miss_nat84

Vespersonicca that is SOO exciting that we have the same due date!!! :dance:
Mine is only EDD at the moment though, until Monday anyway when I have my dating scan but I hope it stays at that date :D we could be due date buddies :D :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

how are you ladies sleeping? i am having a hard time staying asleep, i'm constantly tossing and turning, and getting up to pee. i am so exhausted :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

KendraNoell said:


> how are you ladies sleeping? i am having a hard time staying asleep, i'm constantly tossing and turning, and getting up to pee. i am so exhausted :(

I can get to sleep okish but yes up ALL the time peeing and then drinking lots which results in peeing and drinking so I am exhausted :( I can't wait until 2nd tri so I can relax and this can calm down too x


----------



## Jai_Jai

mamicoch said:


> I can't stop eating! I go from nauseous to starving in record breaking speeds!!

:rofl: me toooooo xx It seems eating is the only thing keeping the sickness at bay!


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> how are you ladies sleeping? i am having a hard time staying asleep, i'm constantly tossing and turning, and getting up to pee. i am so exhausted :(

Sleep is non-existent for me these days... I MAYBE get 45 min of sleep and am up to pee. Between the peeing 24/7, cramping from my muscles stretching, BAD morning sickness/nausea 24/7 and my Sciatic nerve that hurts SO badly all the time it's impossible to get a good night sleep :( 
I try to have naps during the day when I can and sleeping half sitting up has helped a lot lately.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> how are you ladies sleeping? i am having a hard time staying asleep, i'm constantly tossing and turning, and getting up to pee. i am so exhausted :(

:coffee: I went to sleep at 8:30pm last night (thankfully!) and then woke at midnight with severe acid reflux. I was awake ALL night after that and went to the hospital this morning. I was there for 9 hours get tested for various things and getting pain medicine since I couldn't take the pain anymore. Now I have to go back tomorrow for a scan (not a baby scan). I sincerely hope I rest tonight! I am EXHAUSTED!


----------



## mamicoch

KendraNoell said:


> how are you ladies sleeping? i am having a hard time staying asleep, i'm constantly tossing and turning, and getting up to pee. i am so exhausted :(

I fall asleep at the drop of a hat, but I'm having really vivid nightmares that wake me up several times a night. I'm also sleep walking & talking - I woke up at 3am the other night on the opposite side of my bedroom, cleaning. :wacko:
Mornings are a huge struggle for me at the minute. I feel really tired & nauseous, and it takes me ages to get moving! :sleep:

Sickness has just hit with a vengance :sick:
Was doing so well too. Feel absolutely awful at the mo.:-(


----------



## miss_nat84

I seem to be sleeping ok at the moment however I can't sleep past about 5amand then by the time the afternoon hits in absolutely exhausted and falling asleep by about 7pm that night so I try to make myself stay awake until at least 8:30... Not waking up yo pee during the night which is good but having to pee 3 times within half an hour or so in the mornings hahaha


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm sleeping Ok at night, with one wake up for my son and usually have a wee then. I am napping during the day for about 1-1.30 hours when Noah sleeps. I am exhausted this pregnancy, I was never this bad with my other 2 x


----------



## Daisy811

Well i feel absolutely awful at the moment!
Been getting more and more tired and then woke up this morning with a really sore throat and blocked nose and feeling even worse :(. In 2 minds whether to take the day off work tomorrow to try and get some rest!


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaah sorry everyone is so exhausted - I am finding this one more tiring too but putting that down to have a 2yr old *sigh* _ How is everyone today? any plans?


----------



## familyready

I am so exhausted and i have to go to work! I was off yesterday because I was not feeling well at all! So We will see how today goes!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww hope work goes ok hun :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I really feel for you having to work when you feel like that. I'm struggling and Im at home all day, however I do have 2 other children including a toddler so I'm not sat eating toast and watching jeremy Kyle :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh how i miss lounging and watching tv with the 1st :haha: I am back at work on Wednesday not looking forward to the 14.5hr days boooo! I can't cope being at home let alone worrrk! xx


----------



## mamicoch

I'm back at work next Sunday, 10 hour night shifts :growlmad:

Ah well, only 6 1/2 months to go! I'm saving up all my leave so I can finish early!x


----------



## KendraNoell

Ladies, I finally got a night's sleep. I WAS up several times, but between the time I went to bed and the first time I had to wake up, it was 6 hours. Ahhhh I feel so much better! I locked my cats out of the bedroom and I think that's what did it LOL


----------



## future_numan

I sleep okay but get up about 2x in the night to pee... and I am still exhausted, mind you I have a cold that I just can't seem to shake..
Also I have the burps somthing bad.. I have haardly eaten anything in a week but still burp every 5 mins !!


----------



## Jai_Jai

KendraNoell said:


> Ladies, I finally got a night's sleep. I WAS up several times, but between the time I went to bed and the first time I had to wake up, it was 6 hours. Ahhhh I feel so much better! I locked my cats out of the bedroom and I think that's what did it LOL

:wohoo:

no more cats in the bedroom = :sleep:


----------



## Jai_Jai

future_numan said:


> I sleep okay but get up about 2x in the night to pee... and I am still exhausted, mind you I have a cold that I just can't seem to shake..
> Also I have the burps somthing bad.. I have haardly eaten anything in a week but still burp every 5 mins !!

I have the start of a cold my throat kills this evening my DD had a snotty nise yday so maybe she has brought something home from nursery! booo!

Hope you feel lots better soon though hunni :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've been on and off with cold for the last few weeks too! Blooming rubbish x


----------



## Jai_Jai

stoooopid reduction in immune system :grr:


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys just checking in, I'm really sick at the moment so havnt been on much going to see the doc tomorrow about it because I can't cope at all :/ hope everyone us hood and congrats to everybody new xx


----------



## Boothh

And hi jai_jai nice to see another august 09 mummy in here! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Super tired today, had some twinging yesterday, think my uterus is growing a bit. Having an 8 pound bloat, when I went to my Dr on Thursday I was 8 lbs heavier than normal, and today I am down the 8 lbs. Holy bloat!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Boothh how exciting to see you in here :hugs: do you have a journal too? Congratulations :wohoo: so cool we are both here together again!! And sooo close again too FX I won't go over 2wks again :nope:

I am ill today - horrible cold, not so sicky I don't think which worries me :( but must keep positive, I hate this waiting around until 12 odd weeks for a scan :(


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies :) had my dating scan today, they had to do a transvaginal u/s as there wasnt enough water in my bladder and she measured the gestational sack and I'm only 4 weeks 6 days according to those measurements, she said that could change though when they see the baby in 2 weeks. Feeling very confused as it doesn't add up to my LMP so hopefully when they see the bub in 2 weeks that will change... Feeling a bit disappointed that i wasn't far enough along to see it was really looking forward to it, but I'm still a may bluebell my new due date is 29th May :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girlies :) had my dating scan today, they had to do a transvaginal u/s as there wasnt enough water in my bladder and she measured the gestational sack and I'm only 4 weeks 6 days according to those measurements, she said that could change though when they see the baby in 2 weeks. Feeling very confused as it doesn't add up to my LMP so hopefully when they see the bub in 2 weeks that will change... Feeling a bit disappointed that i wasn't far enough along to see it was really looking forward to it, but I'm still a may bluebell my new due date is 29th May :)

Yay glad you got to see your little bubs Miss Nat.....it is very very hard to plot the actual date of your baby and gestation at this stage which is why they do USS here in the UK for dating scans during 10w 4 days and 13wk 6days which is the most accurate for dating - before or after this it is very hard to judge...so don't be disappointed as it will probably revert back to nearer your original dates :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

I'm so impatient for my dating scan! Got another 3 weeks til I see the midwife though! Shouldn't be long after then.


----------



## miss_nat84

I didn't get to see it Jai Jai all I saw was a gestational sack :( next ultrasound I will see the bub :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaah i thought that was pretty impressive and was slightly confused by the gestational age they gave you regarding that - I look forward to hearing when you see bubs, can I ask why you are having regular scans hun? Have you had losses :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

*Burp* this gas is killing me...
Things must be different in the UK here in Canada they do a dating scan much earlier than 12 weeks.
We do get a U/S at 12 weeks though, just to be sure everything is growing well.

This cold is going to be the death of me, I think that the MS and cold are what is kicking my butt.
I haven't gained any weight from bloat, I have actually lost a few pounds but I can feel my pants getting a little tight already !!


----------



## DianaM

miss_nat84 said:


> I didn't get to see it Jai Jai all I saw was a gestational sack :( next ultrasound I will see the bub :D

That's all I saw at my first scan too... I was 5 weeks 2 days along. I go tomorrow for my next one and can't wait to see my little bean!


----------



## DianaM

Well, I go for my second scan tomorrow! I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time! I just can't wait to hear that little heartbeat! It feels like forever since my last scan and it was pretty discouraging not being able to see anything but the gestational sac. That's why I waited an extra week from when they said I could go back so that I could make sure I can see EVERYTHING this time! It will be the first of many scans/tests for me as my last was a premie and I also have a history of gestational diabetes (*which I PRAY does NOT come back with this pregnancy) I will most likely be going on some sort of limited work/bed rest after my 20 weeks just to be safe, as I was only 25 weeks when i first went into labour and had to be transfered from our local hospital to a Childrens Hospital by ambulence. I stayed in the hospital for 2 weeks then was allowed to go home to be on bed rest. I made it to 32 weeks (*another ambulence ride to the childrens hospital~!) It was a very hard few weeks in the NICU after he was born not being able to touch him or hold him, he was in an incubator hooked up to tubes and wires but he is grown and healthy and you'd never be able to tell he was a premie now! It is his birthday tomorrow and he will be 7 :) He is SO excited to be having a little brother or sister and it will be an awesome birthday gift for him to be able to see the picture of the little one on his birthday. Please send all your love and prayers everything goes great at my scan tomorrow!! <3


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> *Burp* this gas is killing me...
> Things must be different in the UK here in Canada they do a dating scan much earlier than 12 weeks.
> We do get a U/S at 12 weeks though, just to be sure everything is growing well.
> 
> This cold is going to be the death of me, I think that the MS and cold are what is kicking my butt.
> I haven't gained any weight from bloat, I have actually lost a few pounds but I can feel my pants getting a little tight already !!

I am seriously bloated too... I haven't gained any weight yet either so thats good, but all my weight has shifted to my belly! Nothing fits anymore... It's come down to jogging pants every day lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck for your scan Diana :hugs: miss nat how far did your LMP make you? I'm sure everythi g will be measuring where it should be on your next scan

Nothing to report here. Still sickly and tired. Can't wait till next scan on 18th oct when I'll be 11+4 by the last scan but 12 by my LMP XX


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> *Burp* this gas is killing me...
> Things must be different in the UK here in Canada they do a dating scan much earlier than 12 weeks.
> We do get a U/S at 12 weeks though, just to be sure everything is growing well.
> 
> This cold is going to be the death of me, I think that the MS and cold are what is kicking my butt.
> I haven't gained any weight from bloat, I have actually lost a few pounds but I can feel my pants getting a little tight already !!
> 
> I am seriously bloated too... I haven't gained any weight yet either so thats good, but all my weight has shifted to my belly! Nothing fits anymore... It's come down to jogging pants every day lol.Click to expand...

That's what I am mostly wearing now too:dohh:
Good luck tomorrow on the scan.. and be sure to post pic's !!!:happydance:


----------



## Daisy811

feeling better today. still so tired though.
Having nighmares and really restless sleep, my lower back has been quite achey too and boobs have gone incredilby painful again and randomly itchy?! 
Got my booking appoint ment with midwife friday, so looking forward to that.
Should my OH come to booking appointment? I wasn't going to bring him along but the first half of the appointment says its a group discussion, don't want to be on my own if everyone elses partner is there!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I didn't take my OH but we've done it before and I ones his medical histor etc. 
I had a nightmar las night too! Hubby said I kept out of bed turned the light on snd crouched on the floor saying there were loads of spiders!!! I was breathless lol x


----------



## miss_nat84

Jai_Jai said:


> aaah i thought that was pretty impressive and was slightly confused by the gestational age they gave you regarding that - I look forward to hearing when you see bubs, can I ask why you are having regular scans hun? Have you had losses :hugs:

They sent me for my first one because they are unsure of how far along I am cuz I had a bleed end of august but was only 3 days and lighter than normal. They aren't sure of my conception date, and even more now because me being 5 weeks today doesn't calculate as to when I had my last AF, so going back in 2 weeks so they can see the bub and measure and they'll be able to tell me pretty much exactly how far I am :) maybe it's done a little differently here is Australia I'm not sure this is only my first pregnancy :)


----------



## miss_nat84

DianaM said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get to see it Jai Jai all I saw was a gestational sack :( next ultrasound I will see the bub :D
> 
> That's all I saw at my first scan too... I was 5 weeks 2 days along. I go tomorrow for my next one and can't wait to see my little bean!Click to expand...

Ahhh how exciting! I have to wait another 2 weeks for mine, I hate waiting hahaha but at least I know everything looks good so far :) GL at your scan today! :D


----------



## miss_nat84

FlowerFairy said:


> Good luck for your scan Diana :hugs: miss nat how far did your LMP make you? I'm sure everythi g will be measuring where it should be on your next scan
> 
> Nothing to report here. Still sickly and tired. Can't wait till next scan on 18th oct when I'll be 11+4 by the last scan but 12 by my LMP XX

My last real AF was august 2nd which is why the doc thought I was 8 weeks today but scan came up 5 weeks today very confused cuz I had a small bleed august 28 and if I calculate it from that bleed I would only be not even 4 weeks and doc said there is no way I would have seen a positive preg test at 2.5 weeks in as the hcg wouldn't be starting to show in my urine yet so I can't work it out... I can't see how I could only be 5 weeks lol


----------



## KendraNoell

nat, I didn't see much at my 6+3 appointment but my Dr said I should be able to see a lot more at 8+3 so if they couldn't see a lot then its possible that you're not as far along as you thought... but by looking at your AF's that doesn't make much sense either :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I was just thinking- my mom said I was born 3 weeks early but originally before I was born they thought I was late! They had me for a May birthday and I was born June 19. Then when I was born and pretty small they realized I shouldn't have been born til around July 4th. When the Dr and my mom sat and thought about it they came to the realization that it was possible that what she thought was a period was really a chemical preg/early mc and that she got pregnant right away after that, and that explained the weird dates. Maybe your bean will have a little growth spurt too, you never know :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi kendra :) well because they only did transvaginal I don't think they can see much more then a gestational sack or are they able to see baby through that way top if you're far enough along? I'm not really sure how it works...?
I'm so confused lol I hope I'm further :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I think a 12 week scan is an ontario thing.
Here in Nova Scotia, your first scan is at 20 weeks to check for abnormalities.

Im starting to feel better, now that Im on the Diclectin. I had an ok day at work, so I am hoping I can survive my night shifts on wed and thurs.

And so much for the "surprise" pretty much everyone at work has figured out that I am preggers...lol...it doesn't help that I am a terrible liar, so when I was asked last week, I guess it was pretty obvious. So now im just going to stop denying it...


----------



## familyready

Glad to see everyone is doing well! I have had killer headaches and no appetite So i am not sure what the issue is and I have been SO TIRED! I slept 12hrs last night and was still exhausted! I am on days off for 3 days now so that is good, and we go for our first appt on Thursday and I can not wait I should be exactly 7 weeks!


----------



## KendraNoell

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi kendra :) well because they only did transvaginal I don't think they can see much more then a gestational sack or are they able to see baby through that way top if you're far enough along? I'm not really sure how it works...?
> I'm so confused lol I hope I'm further :)

I would think if that's all you saw there is no way you are 8 weeks, my ultrasound at 6 weeks was transvaginal and I honestly didn't see very much at all, no definition, just a blob.


----------



## miss_nat84

Hmm yes I guess so I'm just confused cuz it doesn't add up to my cycles but I'm sure my doc will be able to explain it to me when I see him next week... I hope :/ lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :wave:

Can I join please :) I'm due the 29th May so he/she may well be a june baby but hopefully not :) x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :wave:
> 
> Can I join please :) I'm due the 29th May so he/she may well be a june baby but hopefully not :) x

Congratulations and welcome!!! I'll add you on the first post when I get on the laptop Hun xx


----------



## Boothh

Jai_jai no I'm terrible with journals never keep them up! :)

My first scan was at 5+3 and we saw gest sac and yolk sac, with last preg we saw hb at 6+2, my next scan is on Monday and I'll be 7+3 :) 

I'm so sick! Just can't eat, and if I do I throw up :(!! Went on the scales this morning and iv lost 9lbs in 2 weeks! DH was really mad and thinks I did it on purpose! :/


----------



## miss_nat84

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :wave:
> 
> Can I join please :) I'm due the 29th May so he/she may well be a june baby but hopefully not :) x

We are due on the same day :D :dance:
Welcome to May bluebells hunni :D


----------



## future_numan

I give up.. I am so sick of being sick.
I am going to call the MW this morning to see if she will prescribe Diclectin or something to ease this..
I can't function at work or home ( I work 10 hr night shifts) plus I have a 19 month old toddler at home..


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: hope it eases soon hunni x


----------



## Jai_Jai

I can empathise hun I work 12.5hr night shifts and have a 2 yr old :( it is sooo hard!!! I hope they give you something to ease it xxx


----------



## Boothh

Eeurrrr :( sick of being sick, the doctor won't take me seriously and just keeps saying rest/ lie down.. He clearly does not have a 2 year old! Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## DianaM

WHOO HOO!!! I'm SO excited!!! Had my 2nd ultrasound today!!! Everything looks GREAT! I'm acutally 2 days further along than I thought... I'm 8 weeks 4 days instead of 8 weeks 2 days. I got to see my little beanie :D Baby is 1.6cm long, and heartrate was 165bpm. My due date is May 4th, 2012. I'm not sure how to post the picture up so if anyone can tell me what to do that would be awesome!


----------



## DianaM

https://www.babybpm.com/images/girl1/22710534.gif


----------



## DianaM




----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:happydance: glad everything is ok hun. What a lovely beanie :)

Booth :hugs: I hope it eases soon hun, when did the sickness first kick in? X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey there ladies, haven't been on for a few days as we went off to Oktoberfest for the weekend... Got so sick of ppl asking 'why aren't u drinking' and the pushing and shoving was he'll but all in all had a nice weekend!! The trip was planned long before we found out..... Got home and now I have the worst cold... I'm all stuffed up and my hubby has man flu to boot!! oh well I will suck it up!! Just wish I could take something to releived the stuffy nose! Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Boothh

Aidan's Mummy said:


> :happydance: glad everything is ok hun. What a lovely beanie :)
> 
> Booth :hugs: I hope it eases soon hun, when did the sickness first kick in? X

Started at 5 weeks for me and iv lost 9lbs since then! Cannot eat, and when I do i throw up, even sweets! I ate some haribos last night n it was awful throwing them up :( never had sickness before 8 weeks before :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :wave:
> 
> Can I join please :) I'm due the 29th May so he/she may well be a june baby but hopefully not :) x

Added you!! xx:flower:
Congrats on your scan Diana!! all looking good xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Diana I have changed your EDD :flower: Miss Nat, do you want me to change your or wait until next scan xx
is everyone else up to date?, Let me know if not xxxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats on your scan DianaM that's wonderful news and such a beautiful little bean you have there :D

Flowerfairy you can change mine please and if it changes I will update again hehehe sorry to be a pain :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

miss_nat84 said:


> Congrats on your scan DianaM that's wonderful news and such a beautiful little bean you have there :D
> 
> Flowerfairy you can change mine please and if it changes I will update again hehehe sorry to be a pain :)

No prob!1 Is it 29th? x


----------



## miss_nat84

Yes please the 29th :) thanks Hun :) xx


----------



## future_numan

Booth.. I feel for you.. I called my midwife yesterday and she wouldn't prescribe me anything. I mentioned that I think I might be a little dehydrated also.. she advised me to head to the ER if I think that.. since they can provide me with an IV to help.. she told me since the sickness should ease by 12 weeks to tough it out..I cried all afternoon.

Diane, wonderful picture of your lil' bean..


----------



## shangeas

Hi ladies,

Greetings to all the new BFP's....wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!:flower:

DianaM....I'm so happy for you, lovely bean there you must be so relieved....:hugs:

Booth & Future... Im sorry you having a hard time with MS... hoefully it does calm down after 12 weeks...:hugs::hugs:

AFM:I just have nausea on & off not too bad unless im hungry they it gets bad....Sumtimz it worries me that but then i remember with my past losses never had any symptoms mild or otherwise so i welcome the sick feeling:wacko: Got another scan on friday & will update Flower with my date if it changes. as per my LMP i will be 8 weeks on friday


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> Booth.. I feel for you.. I called my midwife yesterday and she wouldn't prescribe me anything. I mentioned that I think I might be a little dehydrated also.. she advised me to head to the ER if I think that.. since they can provide me with an IV to help.. she told me since the sickness should ease by 12 weeks to tough it out..I cried all afternoon.
> 
> Diane, wonderful picture of your lil' bean..

Thanks!!! So sorry to hear your midwife is being kind of a b***h. My dr said even before I told her I HAD morning sickness that she has no problem giving me diclectin (or however it's spelt) but I've been "sucking it up" as your midwife would say and drinking gingerale and also bought the "sea bands" acupuncture wrist bands that help SO much! I'm still nauseous but the throwing up and dry heaves are WAY less when I'm wearing them. It's worth it to try them. I got mine at the local drug store. They are for motion sickness but the ones I bought said specifically for pregnancy morning sickness too. It's a much better/healthier alternative that you could try. I find my morning sickness is even worse because I have that horrible sciatic nerve in my hips that kills all the time. Dr told me to take Tylenol and that it's "safe" but I won't even take that. Just ice and sleep when I can. The maternity pillow I bought called "snoogle" helps a little with the hip pain. But between the m/s and constant pain its so hard to do anything during the day :( Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DianaM

You have NO idea how relieved I am!! Going for my first prenatal now!! Dr is going to try and find the heartbeat on the Doppler! Can't wait!!


----------



## wavescrash

future_numan said:


> Booth.. I feel for you.. I called my midwife yesterday and she wouldn't prescribe me anything. I mentioned that I think I might be a little dehydrated also.. she advised me to head to the ER if I think that.. since they can provide me with an IV to help.. she told me since the sickness should ease by 12 weeks to tough it out..I cried all afternoon.
> 
> Diane, wonderful picture of your lil' bean..

That's terrible! My doc told me at my first appointment (6 weeks) that if I have bad nausea/ms to call her and she's prescribe me something. I finally caved and called yesterday and get to pick it up later today. I sympathize though because my nausea is 24/7... NON stop. I can't eat, I can't throw up though I wish I would just to feel better. Miserable all day. So I feel for you :( I hope something helps.


----------



## KendraNoell

future I would go get another opinion from someone else, or go to the ER because you're dehydrated and make them give that to you there!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Ladies Can I join you? 

Got our BFP on Sunday after 8 cycles of TTC!!! So super duper excited! 
Im now 6 weeks & 1 day & completely over the moon!!! 

Due Date is May 23rd 2011 - MY 29th BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## LisK

FlowerFairy said:


> is everyone else up to date?, Let me know if not xxxx

Hi! Please add me - I'm due May 4. :) THANK YOU!


----------



## Daisy811

Fantastic picture Diana! how did you get on at appointment today? I'm just soooo tired at the moment, but no matter what time i go to bed or how good sleep i've had im wide awake around 5.30 and then shattered again by lunch!!


----------



## mamicoch

Love the scan pic Diana!

I'm actually feeling really good at the moment. Occasional bouts of nausea, but eating seems to curb that! Starting to feel pretty confident, and would probably be happy to tell people now, but in all honesty I'm quite enjoying having a little secret!
Think I had my first craving the other day too....I was walking through town when Lindt chocolates popped into my head & my mouth just started to really water! I couldn't concentrate on anything else, so bought myself a little pack of 4 & I was fine then! Bizarre!

Anybody else noticed change in their skin?? Mine is really really greasy & I've got tons of spots!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations to our new ladies!! I shall add you on the first post tomorrow , I'm
On phone now xxx


----------



## DianaM

Daisy811 said:


> Fantastic picture Diana! how did you get on at appointment today? I'm just soooo tired at the moment, but no matter what time i go to bed or how good sleep i've had im wide awake around 5.30 and then shattered again by lunch!!

My appointment went great! She said the results of the ultrasound I had yesterday looked amazing! But she didn't try the Doppler because the one they have you have to be over 10 weeks. But glad to know everything is on track! I know how you feel about being tired all the time :(


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> Love the scan pic Diana!
> 
> I'm actually feeling really good at the moment. Occasional bouts of nausea, but eating seems to curb that! Starting to feel pretty confident, and would probably be happy to tell people now, but in all honesty I'm quite enjoying having a little secret!
> Think I had my first craving the other day too....I was walking through town when Lindt chocolates popped into my head & my mouth just started to really water! I couldn't concentrate on anything else, so bought myself a little pack of 4 & I was fine then! Bizarre!
> 
> Anybody else noticed change in their skin?? Mine is really really greasy & I've got tons of spots!


Thanks!! And My skin is SOOOO greasy!!!!! I have to wash my face like 10 
times a DAY! It's gross!! I had a craving for chocolate the other day too lol


----------



## DianaM

Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP'S!!!! So excited for everyone!!


----------



## familyready

So excited tomorrow is our first prenatal appointment! And our first ultrasound! I can not wait to see our little one! I have been having not cramps but like pains, almost felt like I pulled a muscle on and off all day! So we will have to ask about that! And the nice thing about my appt tomorrow is its first thing in the morning so I wont have to wait all day!


----------



## wavescrash

familyready said:


> So excited tomorrow is our first prenatal appointment! And our first ultrasound! I can not wait to see our little one! I have been having not cramps but like pains, almost felt like I pulled a muscle on and off all day! So we will have to ask about that! And the nice thing about my appt tomorrow is its first thing in the morning so I wont have to wait all day!

Sounds like it could be round ligament pains and those are very normal. Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## familyready

Thanks I am hoping that is all it is! We miscarried at 6 weeks last time so I have already made it past that!! But thanks! I am so excited!


----------



## familyready

everybody who has had an ultrasound was yours a regular or transvaginal?


----------



## wavescrash

At 7 weeks, mine was transvaginal.


----------



## familyready

thats what I thought but thought I would check!!! I have had plenty of those so should not be to bad!


----------



## DianaM

Mine was transvag at 5+4 weeks and this last one 8 weeks 4 days was just a regular one.


----------



## wavescrash

This early along, transvag is your best bet for seeing anything since, in most cases, the uterus hasn't really moved up enough to get a decent view with an external scan.

The only downside is having a tilted uterus, she had to move her wand around in a very uncomfortable manner. Oh well, she got the shots she needed so I shan't complain.


----------



## j3ss

Hi everyone! I'm due May 23rd. This is my first pregnancy, and I'm hoping I do not miscarry. I've been experiencing a little bleeding and very minor cramps for the past few days. Yesterday I passed a small piece of tissue, but nothing else since then. Going in for my second beta test tomorrow to see if my levels are increasing as expected. :-/ Really nervous. This pregnancy was a surprise for us, and we found out less than a week ago, but I've already gotten really excited about the idea.


----------



## DianaM

Ladies, I guess in different countries the meds the prescribe for m/s are different. I just read up on Diclectin (the m/s pills I took for a few months with my son when I was pregnant with him) and what the dr would give me if I decided to have them now and they are ONLY available in Canada so unfortunately for anyone who is out of the country wont be able to get it. I know that Canada is VERY strict on things that we can and can't have in our supplements and medications so I know it would be safe to take but I dont want to take anything as of right now and have been managing with holistic things so that's a plus. My morning sickness is 24/7 and right now I can't sleep I feel SO sick. I keep MOST of my food down and am able to hold in my prenatal vitamins and gingerale and the most I've eaten that's "bad food" was a chocolate bar (but I couldn't help myself!) lol I'm on a very strict healthy diet as I am high risk so just taking the extra precautions :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I had a transvaginal... I think it will be another one when I go in at 8+3 because all my weight is in my belly :(


----------



## wavescrash

DianaM said:


> Ladies, I guess in different countries the meds the prescribe for m/s are different. I just read up on Diclectin (the m/s pills I took for a few months with my son when I was pregnant with him) and what the dr would give me if I decided to have them now and they are ONLY available in Canada so unfortunately for anyone who is out of the country wont be able to get it. I know that Canada is VERY strict on things that we can and can't have in our supplements and medications so I know it would be safe to take but I dont want to take anything as of right now and have been managing with holistic things so that's a plus. My morning sickness is 24/7 and right now I can't sleep I feel SO sick. I keep MOST of my food down and am able to hold in my prenatal vitamins and gingerale and the most I've eaten that's "bad food" was a chocolate bar (but I couldn't help myself!) lol I'm on a very strict healthy diet as I am high risk so just taking the extra precautions :)

I think I read that that particular m/s med used to be available in the States too but they thought it wasn't safe and took it off the shelves. It's since been proven to be safe (obviously) but I guess we just don't have it still. However I read that you can take Unisom & B6 vitamins as that is essentially the same thing as Diclectin.

My doc prescribed me Zofran (I'm in the States) and it's an anti-nausea that works very well.


----------



## KendraNoell

DO try the B6 I have not had any MS and I take it daily w/ my prenatal.


----------



## wavescrash

I tried just adding B6 but it did nothing to help me, personally.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hmm interesting. What mg are you taking? I did 200mg. I think pretty much any remedy isn't going to have a 100% success rate.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Everyone added and up to date!!
They are very loathed to give anything for MS in the UK due to the drug Thalidomide given to women back in the 70's. I think unless you have Hypermesis then generally you have to sort of just get on with it!!
I feel less sickly today which is good for being able to function but then im worry that it's gone!! Blah, no doubt it will be back tomorrow lol


----------



## shangeas

Family.... i had regular US on both occasions havent had a transvaginal yet maybe tomorrow...raspberry here i come :happydance: 
please keep me in your prayers that baby is growing despite lack of MS....


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi everyone! Just checking in with an update. I've been in the hospital since Saturday with gall stones. It turns out that that extreme heartburn I was experiencing wasn't actually that at all! The doctors want to removed the whole gall bladder but the pregnancy has been making it complicated. They can't take x-rays to access the situation and an MRI is not recommended during the 1st trimester. Basically I just wait for my blood tests everyday and see where it takes us. Rather boring. Thankfully I'm not in pain now but I can't eat either because then the pain comes back. :( On a more positive note, I got an ultasound for the baby (WAY earlier than they usually give them here) and saw the heartbeat! :D I thought I was 8+2 but it's only measuring 7 weeks which will most likely change my due date to May 17th. I will have it confirmed by my next US on Oct 27th but you can move me for now. Hope this is all resolved soon because I WANT A BACON CHEESEBURGER AND NOW!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I feel sick and exhausted too and this blasted cold has gotten worse - just ate lunch as was starving and think it is gonna come back up (sorry tmi) work was a killer yday and my boss guessed as I nearly passed out 4 times *sigh* off for a nap as back to work again tomorrow :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in with an update. I've been in the hospital since Saturday with gall stones. It turns out that that extreme heartburn I was experiencing wasn't actually that at all! The doctors want to removed the whole gall bladder but the pregnancy has been making it complicated. They can't take x-rays to access the situation and an MRI is not recommended during the 1st trimester. Basically I just wait for my blood tests everyday and see where it takes us. Rather boring. Thankfully I'm not in pain now but I can't eat either because then the pain comes back. :( On a more positive note, I got an ultasound for the baby (WAY earlier than they usually give them here) and saw the heartbeat! :D I thought I was 8+2 but it's only measuring 7 weeks which will most likely change my due date to May 17th. I will have it confirmed by my next US on Oct 27th but you can move me for now. Hope this is all resolved soon because I WANT A BACON CHEESEBURGER AND NOW!!!!! :rofl:

Oh sorry about the gallstones. Hope you start to feel better soon sweet. I'll
Change your date this evening just about to go on the school run!!! Glad the scan was all good xx


----------



## familyready

So Excited I am off to the doctor!


----------



## vespersonicca

familyready said:


> So Excited I am off to the doctor!

:happydance: Good luck and after my scan this morning, we currently share our due date! :happydance:


----------



## Lief

Can I join in please? 
I thought I was due around 22nd May but now it seems its the 27th. I'll find out properly after I see the doctor but for now it's the 27th.


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Hmm interesting. What mg are you taking? I did 200mg. I think pretty much any remedy isn't going to have a 100% success rate.

I think it was only 100mg but oh well. I got my prescription stuff and I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## familyready

Well everything went great! We got to see our little bean! Out little one had a visible heartbeat of 146 BPM and is sitting in the right place! I will go back in 4 weeks but I will get another ultra sound because I had a really bad left ovarian cyst from the clomid! But I am ok with that because then we will have more time to see the little one! I measured at exactly 7 weeks! So I am very Excited! Can not wait but I am glad everything look good! On the other hand they did a pelvic exam and so now I am a little crampy but they said that was normal!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lief said:


> Can I join in please?
> I thought I was due around 22nd May but now it seems its the 27th. I'll find out properly after I see the doctor but for now it's the 27th.

congratulations and welcome!!! :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!! That's great news Familyready!!!!!x


----------



## DianaM

familyready said:


> Well everything went great! We got to see our little bean! Out little one had a visible heartbeat of 146 BPM and is sitting in the right place! I will go back in 4 weeks but I will get another ultra sound because I had a really bad left ovarian cyst from the clomid! But I am ok with that because then we will have more time to see the little one! I measured at exactly 7 weeks! So I am very Excited! Can not wait but I am glad everything look good! On the other hand they did a pelvic exam and so now I am a little crampy but they said that was normal!

Yay!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Boothh

All these scans are getting me excited for mine on Monday!


----------



## sharon0302

Well i had first Doctors appointment to get me registered on to maternity services.

I would love to know if anyone can tell me how they work out EDD. Today I am 6 weeks exactly and internet tells me I am due 25th May. She agreed I am exactly 6 weeks but that I am due 29th May! With my first there was difference of 2 days but how does she get 4!:shrug:



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## mamicoch

sharon0302 said:


> Well i had first Doctors appointment to get me registered on to maternity services.
> 
> I would love to know if anyone can tell me how they work out EDD. Today I am 6 weeks exactly and internet tells me I am due 25th May. She agreed I am exactly 6 weeks but that I am due 29th May! With my first there was difference of 2 days but how does she get 4!:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg

The same thing has happened with me. I think it's because my cycles were only 25days & the midwife has just calculated it using the average of 28 days. Not 100% though!


----------



## sharon0302

Thanks Mamicoch! Unfortunately doesn't explain me I have always had 28 day cycles!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
How are you all? :kiss: x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello!! My dates online calculators came to 1st may but MW had me at 2nd may I don't know Whete they get extra days from!!
I
Xx


----------



## Scamp

I'm really hoping I don't get my dates put back! 

I've just rang to check when my mw appointment is and it tues 11th oct :happydance: 
xx


----------



## mamicoch

I am sooo uncomfortable, got bitten yesterday on both legs, just behind the knee, and have swollen up to whelts the size of my hand:sad1:

I have always reacted like this to insect bites, but obviously I can't take any antihistamines or anything now, so just got to wear my floaty dress, grin & bear it!

How's everyone feeling? I feel good at the moment, have no symptoms to speak of the last day or two, other than sore breasts.
I'm back in work Sunday, so think the tiredness will hit me then like a ton of bricks!! Be good to have some routine though!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Guys!! How exciting on all this good news re scans :)

The way to work out your due date correctly is First day of last menstrual cycle - eg 7th August 2011 add 9 months - 7th May then 1 week - 14th May is my EDD.

Although we know when we OV we do not know exactly the date the embryo was conceived but if you want to work it out form date of OV you can....
Date of OV 20th August plus 9 months - 20th May minus 1 week EDD is 13th May so 1 day different for me which is correct as I OV'd on CD 13 - but it is better to go by the normal way of working it until you get your 12wk scans and get your final date :) :hugs:

This is how you work it out generically but because people OV at different times etc they normally work it out on your "12 week" scan, which is anything from 10wk 4 d to 13wk 6d. I hth xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi all!!!
How is everyone doing?
I haven't been on for a while with moving and starting new job, but things are abit more settled now :)
Just completely knackered, working 40 hours a week and being pregnant... I'm sleeping so much...:sleep:

Our good news is we had our 2nd scan at the EPAU on Tuesday and saw our little bean and the heart beating good and strong :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sooooo happy.
Got dated at 8 weeks on Tuesday and due date is 8th May 2012... :happydance:

Had appointment with midwife clinic this afternoon to get weighed, blood pressure, and urine sample and bounty pack. 
Got our booking in appointment on Friday so look forward to the midwife coming to the house...
All exciting :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh man I have been sooooo exhausted like I'm being drugged or something! I can't wait until my second ultrasound! It is in 6 days, and I will be 8+3!


----------



## DianaM

Ladies!!! I just purchased a fetal Doppler yesterday and was too excited NOT to try it out! I knew there was a slim chance I'd be able to find a heartbeat because I was only exactly 9 weeks yesterday but I found it! Actually... My best friend found it lol. I tried with my fiancé earlier in the day and only found my own beat but nope... Around 10:30 last night she told me to come over and try and there was that nice gallop sound! About 160-165bpm!!!!! LOVE that sound <3 I took a video of it for OH and he was amazed!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi everyone

Glad you all seem to be doing so well! Dian M I bet that was a lovely sound :cloud9:

So I went back to hospital today to make sure my hormones are rising. They were 1300 on thursday and they are now 2680 so everything is great :happydance: Had a scan on thursday too and they saw the gestational sac so happy baby is doing well x


----------



## familyready

Hey everyone glad to hear everyone is doing well! And that all the babies are happy! So I have had the worst morning sickness yesterday was the worst I was so dizzy and felt like falling over and my doc said when that happens to eat so I did and just kept throwing up so that sucked! But I feel ok this morning I am almost half way through my work week so I am thankful for that! When I am sick I just wanna be home!! LOL! Well HAve a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## vespersonicca

Glad to hear everyone is doing well aside from the morning sickness of course! I was given home-leave for the weekend so I've been home spending time with my husband and son and so far so good. I have until Sunday evening and then I need to be back at the hospital for blood work. I sure hope everything has reached a normal level again so they can schedule the gall bladder surgery and I can get home again for good!


----------



## future_numan

:wave: Hello human world..

I am feeling so much better. 
After work on Thrusday night ( 1am) I decided I couldn't possibley handle another day of feeling so bad so I headed to our local ER ( which there was no one there so I got looked at right away)
They hooked me up to an IV and gave me some medication ( not sure what) but I would have payed millions for it,,
I was honest about being at the end of my rope and the DR was truely great.. she did a full bood work up and discovered my iron was really low and after be re-hydrated and given something for the nausea I actually felt human.
They released me the yesterday morning ( with prescription in hand)and I got to rest all day yesterday .
I am going to look into going to a OBGYN DR instead of the MW .. I feel that I suffered way longer than I needed to becuase she wouldn't listen to me...


----------



## DianaM

You go girl! You are the only one that knows your body and no one should take away that instinct. I know exactly how you feel, I've been dealing with my morning sickness for quite some time now... Since before I even found out I was pregnant and it's 24/7. Today I have a HORRIBLE migraine and feel like crying, every sound and small light makes me want to vomit :( and I feel like my brain is going to explode. OH refuses to help out with our son today which is making me feel even worse. I asked him to rub my head and all he says is "thats not going to do anything". I am VERY close to heading to the pharmacy to get some Tylenol (which is apparently safe to take a minimum dose while pregnant) because I'm in SO much pain. I've slept pretty much all day and have a cold compress on my head but it's not relieving the pressure :(


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> :wave: Hello human world..
> 
> I am feeling so much better.
> After work on Thrusday night ( 1am) I decided I couldn't possibley handle another day of feeling so bad so I headed to our local ER ( which there was no one there so I got looked at right away)
> They hooked me up to an IV and gave me some medication ( not sure what) but I would have payed millions for it,,
> I was honest about being at the end of my rope and the DR was truely great.. she did a full bood work up and discovered my iron was really low and after be re-hydrated and given something for the nausea I actually felt human.
> They released me the yesterday morning ( with prescription in hand)and I got to rest all day yesterday .
> I am going to look into going to a OBGYN DR instead of the MW .. I feel that I suffered way longer than I needed to becuase she wouldn't listen to me...


Wow, thats great that you feel better. I can't believe that the MW would let you suffer for so long! When I went to my 8 week appt, and told my dr how I was feeling and she prescribed me Diclectin that day... Maybe you just need a different MW?


----------



## PrettyUnable

Our little squishy blobby kidney bean :D

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan picture.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> Hello!! My dates online calculators came to 1st may but MW had me at 2nd may I don't know Whete they get extra days from!!
> I
> Xx

Yeh same happened to me, went to booking appointment with midwife friday and she has given me edd 10th may and 8+2. From the online calculators i was 8+2 but due 9th may? Strange!

Anyway, hope you are all well. I haven't been on for a few days, just been so busy at work and then really tired when i get back.


----------



## Daisy811

PrettyUnable said:


> Our little squishy blobby kidney bean :D
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

awww gorgeous scan pic! xxx:happydance:


----------



## DianaM

PrettyUnable said:


> Our little squishy blobby kidney bean :D
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!! What a beautiful little bean!!!! You must be so excited!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww lOvely bean!!! Xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What a lovely scan picture :) x


----------



## shangeas

Hi All

Luvly scan Pretty congrats! :hugs:

As for me I had my scan at 8 weeks exactly and my lil jellyfish is growing right on tract @ 8 weeks buy my OB says my due date is 11th May. Heard the HB was so relieved it was at 171bpm.
Will upload pic as soon as I can get my bluetooth to work. Dr. reassured me not all symptoms are applicable to everyone and mine are just fine since bean is growing well. My next app is on the 28th where I'll be 12 weeks. Glory to God!:flower:


----------



## starstarstar

Due May 4th! Yey! Happy and healthy pregnancy to everyone!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks girls :D
It is my new favourite picture :happydance:
I can't wait to go public and tell everyone, especially my daughter. I'm fit to burst lol.
It's all so exciting and I'm so happy and relieved that things are moving forward...
Has anyone had their booking in appointment with the midwife at home yet?
She's coming on Friday and I'm not sure what to expect, been 10 years since I was pregnant with DD and everything seems to be different this time or I just don't remember.
Hope everyone is well :)
xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Flowerfairy - Can you change my due date on the list to the 8th May when you get chance please? :)
Thanks
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

No prob!! Will do on laptop tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## mamicoch

Ah lovely pic Pretty!
I'm so jealous, I want to see my little bean!! 2 weeks today I get my booking in appointment.

All my symptoms sem to have disappeared for now, which is good! I'm in the middle of my first night shift back at work, and feeling a little uncomfortable in my trousers, so may have to send hubby out to get me my first pair of maternity ones tomorrow!


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> Ah lovely pic Pretty!
> I'm so jealous, I want to see my little bean!! 2 weeks today I get my booking in appointment.
> 
> All my symptoms sem to have disappeared for now, which is good! I'm in the middle of my first night shift back at work, and feeling a little uncomfortable in my trousers, so may have to send hubby out to get me my first pair of maternity ones tomorrow!

My clothes are getting tight too! I've been making due with stretchy pants but needed something for going out every once and a while. Today I went and bought a pair of dress pants for work and jeans that are maternity and nice and stretchy so I'll be able to wear the throughout the pregnancy. They even had a "belly" that you add under the clothes that adds 5months onto what you already are to show you just how stretchy they are! LOVE it! Now I can finally feel normal again wearing jeans and not look like a homeless person that can't afford anything but jogging pants lol


----------



## future_numan

I think I am also going to have to break down and start wearing some of my mat. jeans.. I don't find my regular jeans bad except when I have to sit or bend.. for which I do alot of while at work !


----------



## FlowerFairy

I bought a lovely black maternity dress from next yestrday. I'm a god mother on 16th oct and I needed a lovely outfit so tried this dress on and it looks fab even without a bump... The bloat fits under it well LOL. I think it's gonna be a staple of my wardrobe. I've also dug out all my maternity stuff, t shirts trousers dresses and leggings so Wont need to be buy v much

2 weeks tomorrow till me 12 week scan!!!!! Xx


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance:Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:I've basically switched back to my maternity pants since they are so comfy and don't press which I find very nauseating. I'm back at home for now but have finally had my gall bladder surgery scheduled for this Thursday. The anesthesiologist came to interview me before I left for home and made quite clear that there is always a risk of miscarriage when put under. :cry: Made me rather nervous but he had to make extra clear that I was told and understood. My biggest fear now is that I'll wake up and find out I've lost the pregnancy. They will give me another ultrasound the same day or the following day thankfully which I'm hoping will just be a big positive relief!


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys hope everyone is keeping well, not caught up yet,
Had my scan this morning and we saw little blob with a heart beat :) got next scan on 17th :) 
Also been diagnosed with hyperemesis and been put on tablets, if things don't improve in a few days I have to go in and be on a drip for a few days x


----------



## Daisy811

vespersonicca said:


> :happydance:Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:I've basically switched back to my maternity pants since they are so comfy and don't press which I find very nauseating. I'm back at home for now but have finally had my gall bladder surgery scheduled for this Thursday. The anesthesiologist came to interview me before I left for home and made quite clear that there is always a risk of miscarriage when put under. :cry: Made me rather nervous but he had to make extra clear that I was told and understood. My biggest fear now is that I'll wake up and find out I've lost the pregnancy. They will give me another ultrasound the same day or the following day thankfully which I'm hoping will just be a big positive relief!

Oh hun, i've got all my fingers crossed that everything will be ok for you. I'm sure it will be xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> :happydance:Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:I've basically switched back to my maternity pants since they are so comfy and don't press which I find very nauseating. I'm back at home for now but have finally had my gall bladder surgery scheduled for this Thursday. The anesthesiologist came to interview me before I left for home and made quite clear that there is always a risk of miscarriage when put under. :cry: Made me rather nervous but he had to make extra clear that I was told and understood. My biggest fear now is that I'll wake up and find out I've lost the pregnancy. They will give me another ultrasound the same day or the following day thankfully which I'm hoping will just be a big positive relief!

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## future_numan

vespersonicca said:


> :happydance:Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:I've basically switched back to my maternity pants since they are so comfy and don't press which I find very nauseating. I'm back at home for now but have finally had my gall bladder surgery scheduled for this Thursday. The anesthesiologist came to interview me before I left for home and made quite clear that there is always a risk of miscarriage when put under. :cry: Made me rather nervous but he had to make extra clear that I was told and understood. My biggest fear now is that I'll wake up and find out I've lost the pregnancy. They will give me another ultrasound the same day or the following day thankfully which I'm hoping will just be a big positive relief!

:hugs: I wll keep you in my thought and hope everything turns out well:hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

had some v light spotting and back ache over yesterday and lst night. Went to see GP today and she is going to schedule me an us for this week, hopefully tomorrow if the can fit me in. Fingers crossed all is well x


----------



## DianaM

vespersonicca said:


> :happydance:Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:I've basically switched back to my maternity pants since they are so comfy and don't press which I find very nauseating. I'm back at home for now but have finally had my gall bladder surgery scheduled for this Thursday. The anesthesiologist came to interview me before I left for home and made quite clear that there is always a risk of miscarriage when put under. :cry: Made me rather nervous but he had to make extra clear that I was told and understood. My biggest fear now is that I'll wake up and find out I've lost the pregnancy. They will give me another ultrasound the same day or the following day thankfully which I'm hoping will just be a big positive relief!

Fingers are crossed for you xxxxxx just try not to think negatively <3


----------



## DianaM

Daisy811 said:


> had some v light spotting and back ache over yesterday and lst night. Went to see GP today and she is going to schedule me an us for this week, hopefully tomorrow if the can fit me in. Fingers crossed all is well x

Fingers are crossed for you too!! I'm sure everything will be fine <3 try not to stress over anything <3


----------



## FlowerFairy

Daisy811 said:


> had some v light spotting and back ache over yesterday and lst night. Went to see GP today and she is going to schedule me an us for this week, hopefully tomorrow if the can fit me in. Fingers crossed all is well x

Fingers crossed for you. I'm
Sure all will be fine xx


----------



## bumpin2012

vespersonicca - Hoping everything goes well for you and your LO. Thankfully you will get an U/S soon after so you know that everything is fine.

Daisy - Good luck with your U/S hun, keep us posted.


----------



## vespersonicca

Thank you all for your thoughts. I just want this ordeal over with already! Can't wait to have no more pain from gallstones!


----------



## Boothh

Just been reading some of you guys in maternity clothes already! I feel bloated but don't want to jinx it by buying anything maternity yet! The stuff I bought with my son didn't fit after about 7months because my. Bump was too big and it used to hang out of the bottom lol, I have quite a long body though so that was probably why, I'm just going to learn from my mistakes this time and buy lots of tunics and long line tops and lots of maternity leggings lol x


----------



## sharon0302

Daisy811 said:


> had some v light spotting and back ache over yesterday and lst night. Went to see GP today and she is going to schedule me an us for this week, hopefully tomorrow if the can fit me in. Fingers crossed all is well x

On Sunday I had bleeding initially it came in a gush about a tablespoon worth and tapered off and then couple of hours later a lighter gush. I haven't had any pain and no further bleeding and GP has me booked in for a scan on Thursday when I will be 6weeks 6 days so fingers crossed for a healthy bo with a strong heart beat!

i was really worried cause all of a sudden I didn't feel as pregnant but then yesterday I had to run to be sick and this morning my boobs hurt again so I am being cautiously optimistic! Counting hours to Thursday!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## shangeas

Booth..... keeping fingers crossed for you

Daisy... i know how scary spotting is hopefully its just the baby settling in...try to relax and take it easy.

vespersonicca ..... hoping everything turns out well, keeping fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well, me taking it one day at a time and trying to not stress and yes my pants are always unzipped and have big tops on now.... martenity clothes are calling definitely


----------



## shangeas

Sharon.... I hope everything is ok... my symptoms come and go and they worry me but everytime i go for an u/s always my lil jellyfish is growing, hoping its the same for you and your baby is ok and growing... good luck on thursday


----------



## Daisy811

Midwife from EPU called this morning, going in for scan Friday morning. It's going to be a long few days!

Sharon - Today all my symptoms have all been back in force so think this is a good sign for us!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. Im hoping to join you guys as i am due May 9th. I have my second appointment tomorrow. Had a scan done last week and saw my little ones heartbeating. I have morning sickness all day and its usually worse at night. Hopefully my doctor can give me something because the B6 vitamin and unisom isnt working for me. I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## familyready

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!!! I have been doing better I ordered some bnatal losenges and suckers! And they are miracle workers!! But I am still been craving food like crazy!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Just been reading some of you guys in maternity clothes already! I feel bloated but don't want to jinx it by buying anything maternity yet! The stuff I bought with my son didn't fit after about 7months because my. Bump was too big and it used to hang out of the bottom lol, I have quite a long body though so that was probably why, I'm just going to learn from my mistakes this time and buy lots of tunics and long line tops and lots of maternity leggings lol x

Well it was easy for me to throw some mat. pants on since I have a whole box from last pregnancy. Some of them are still way too loose, especially since I lost a lot of weight after the birth, but others are just more cosy and they keep my belly warm. :) I find that when I'm nauseous, anything pressing on my stomach makes it worse.


----------



## DianaM

Ok... I SWEAR I felt the baby move yesterday... I was laying flat on my back listening to the heartbeat with my Doppler (pushing relatively hard on the spot to get a good listen) and all of a sudden I heard AND felt the baby do a summersault.... I KNOW what it feels like for the baby to move and it was RIGHT under the probe when I felt it and heard it through the Doppler. It was only that one time (and I'm positive it wasn't gas) OH thinks I'm crazy but I'm a fairly small person to begin with and know what fetal movement is compared to gas bubbles. I think it was just a fluke that I was able to feel it and probably won't feel anything else for a while yet but it definitely put a smile on my face! I read up on the net of others who have felt early movement after 9 weeks also so I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Boothh

Wow that'd great Diana, I felt my son move about 15 weeks so hoping we will feel earlier this time,

Still not feeling great here, I am managing to keep more food down so hoping I won't to go into hospital x


----------



## DianaM

Boothh said:


> Wow that'd great Diana, I felt my son move about 15 weeks so hoping we will feel earlier this time,
> 
> Still not feeling great here, I am managing to keep more food down so hoping I won't to go into hospital x

Thanks! With my first I didn't feel any movement for a long time. I was freaked out the first time because I was laying down on my back with my diskman on my stomach and it fell off (even though I didn't move) and so I put it back on my belly and it fell off again... So I lifted my shirt and saw this HUGE bulge go across my stomach! I FREAKED out screaming, ran downstairs of the maternity home I was living in (I was only 17 at the time) and was like "there's something inside of me!!!!" they all started laughing out loud saying "yes, Hun, that's the baby moving" lol. I felt so dumb after haha. I think I was about 5 months when that happened but I'd have to check my pregnancy journal :)


----------



## LisK

DianaM that is a hilarious story! I can imagine having that same reaction myself. LOL


----------



## bumpin2012

Thats halarious!

Im so glad that you felt the baby move. I can't wait for that feeling. This is my first, so im probably going to be waiting awhile.

Starting to feel better these days, except for getting nailed with this awful chest cold. I have a feeling im going to be needing antibiotics for a chest infection next week. Its horrid not being able to take anything!
Only 13 more days until my 12 week appt! I might get to hear the baby's heartbeat!

Hope everyone is feeling well, and for those who are not, hope it starts to ease soon!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Finally on the laptop!!!! I will get everyone updated now
I felt Noah move at 13-14 weeks, just like a scratch inside but with James my ekdest I had my 20 week scan and the sonograher said "did you not feel that" And thats when I realised I had been feeling it for abit!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Starstarstar and Lazandkiko21 I have added you welcome xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi Flowerfairy, can you move me from the 8th to the 17th please? Thanks!


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> Hi Flowerfairy, can you move me from the 8th to the 17th please? Thanks!

Oooops sorry!! Will do Hun xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

DianaM said:


> Ladies!!! I just purchased a fetal Doppler yesterday and was too excited NOT to try it out! I knew there was a slim chance I'd be able to find a heartbeat because I was only exactly 9 weeks yesterday but I found it! Actually... My best friend found it lol. I tried with my fiancé earlier in the day and only found my own beat but nope... Around 10:30 last night she told me to come over and try and there was that nice gallop sound! About 160-165bpm!!!!! LOVE that sound <3 I took a video of it for OH and he was amazed!

oooh what one do you have I bet that was lush :D exciting you have also felt a wriggle too :dance: xx

Boothh I hope you are ok? Did you have to be admitted for a drip? xx


----------



## shangeas

Hi Ladies, hope all of you are well.....

i had a fall last night and was so worried since i landed on my stomach went to see my regular dr & im glad to say my lil jelly tot is growing steadily had another scan today as my dr. felt sorry for me and gave me a pity scan...see below.

Flower my dates have changed since the scan shows baby is 9w4d. my new EDD is 7th May.

Not going to change my Sig until i get my dating scan though.
 



Attached Files:







06102011350.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## future_numan

I think I was around 16-17 weeks before I felt Emily move.
I can remember with my older daughters since it was a long time ago:blush:

I can't beleive how good I have felt for the last few days. I am still tired of course but that is to be expected.
I have lost 11lbs all in all so I hope it i okay.
I called our local heath unit to find out about local OBGYN's who are accepting new patients. I was recommended a fairlynew DR who is suppose to be very good.
I called and she was willing to take me on as a new patient but I couldn't get an appointment with her until Nov 22.:growlmad:
So I was recommended to stay with the midwives until then ( or my family DR who is an hours drive away)
DR are in high damand in my area due to shortage.

I have been having the weirdest dreams lately..
Last night I dreamt the my BFF ( who has struggled with infertility for 5 yrs)and I were expecting and in labour at the sametime.
She delivered first but kept pushing me to hurry up so our children could share birthday parties.. so I was jumping up and down with my legs spread:wacko:
Before I knew I was pregnant, almost every night I had a dream with a tall blonde man in it.. he never said anything but was just kinda there.. kinda like in the back ground.. I mentioned it to my hubby and he said that maybe it was our future son.. a few days later I got my BFP and have never had that kinda dream since :dohh:


----------



## DianaM

Jai_Jai said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! I just purchased a fetal Doppler yesterday and was too excited NOT to try it out! I knew there was a slim chance I'd be able to find a heartbeat because I was only exactly 9 weeks yesterday but I found it! Actually... My best friend found it lol. I tried with my fiancé earlier in the day and only found my own beat but nope... Around 10:30 last night she told me to come over and try and there was that nice gallop sound! About 160-165bpm!!!!! LOVE that sound <3 I took a video of it for OH and he was amazed!
> 
> oooh what one do you have I bet that was lush :D exciting you have also felt a wriggle too :dance: xx
> 
> Boothh I hope you are ok? Did you have to be admitted for a drip? xxClick to expand...

I have the sonoline b pocket fetal doppler 3mHz. It's amazing!!! Found the heartbeat at 9 weeks and gets easier and easier to find each day :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

shangeas said:


> Hi Ladies, hope all of you are well.....
> 
> i had a fall last night and was so worried since i landed on my stomach went to see my regular dr & im glad to say my lil jelly tot is growing steadily had another scan today as my dr. felt sorry for me and gave me a pity scan...see below.
> 
> Flower my dates have changed since the scan shows baby is 9w4d. my new EDD is 7th May.
> 
> Not going to change my Sig until i get my dating scan though.

awww sorry you fell over hunni :hugs: r u ok? Yaaay for scan :dance:

My DD is/was called Jellytot :haha: good choice of nickname!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Up to date!! Hope eveyone is doing ok:hugs::kiss:


----------



## KendraNoell

FlowerFairy my Dr keeps saying my EDD is May 15 if you want to change it by a day... had my scan today, I am spot on for CRL, here is my new scan :) will have another in 4 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







291838_10150311845686541_629181540_8524909_897038775_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> FlowerFairy my Dr keeps saying my EDD is May 15 if you want to change it by a day... had my scan today, I am spot on for CRL, here is my new scan :) will have another in 4 weeks!

What a beautiful little beanie!!!! <3 are you also high risk?? (just wondering because you're going for another scan in 4 weeks)


----------



## KendraNoell

No, I'm not, my Dr I guess is just one of those that likes to do a bunch early on, and do one during the period where you can find out the sex, then that's it. I don't mind, especially if my insurance pays!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Loving all the scan pics on here girls.......sad though that I wont get a scan til about 16 weeks, feels like FOREVER away!


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> No, I'm not, my Dr I guess is just one of those that likes to do a bunch early on, and do one during the period where you can find out the sex, then that's it. I don't mind, especially if my insurance pays!

Nice! I will have lots of scans because of being high risk. But that's awesome! It's so much fun to go for an ultrasound! I keep forgetting that everyone on here is from all over the world and medical isn't always covered. I am really thankful that in Canada our medical is covered. If not it would have been SO expensive to have my son. Especially since I was in the NICU for over 2 weeks with him when he was born.


----------



## DianaM

MarcsMrs said:


> Loving all the scan pics on here girls.......sad though that I wont get a scan til about 16 weeks, feels like FOREVER away!

As much as it seems far away it will be TOTALLY worth the wait!! You will get to see the baby (not just a blob lol) AND be able to tell if it's a boy or girl!!! Lucky!! Sometimes early scans just make you more nervous. Like my first one with this pregnancy, all they saw was a gestational sac and it freaked me out. But then a few weeks later at a repeat scan there was my bean but for 2 weeks I was terrified I had blighted ovum. It was not good.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Ah thanks DianaM - Really cant wait for it! My nurse did say that I might get a scan at 12 weeks (coz I fractured my pelvis when I was younger) but its a big might! Guess I'll just have to wait it out anyway! But it will be very exciting to actually be able to see a baby & not just a bean!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

it's all starting to feel real now. lol 

I have so many appointments coming up for things. 

12th october - Endocrinologist
13th October - GP re: Anti-depressants
13th October - Hospital outpatients for Ear grommets to be fitted
14th October - optician (Earl broke my glasses! :dohh:)

20th October - Midwife booking in appointment - This has been re-arranged 3 times now! :wacko: Should be set for 2 weeks time now lol. 

By my calculations my first scan should be somewhere around the 15th November (13 or so weeks) and then 20 weeks scan will be in early january. Feels like an age away but I prefer to wait for scans to be as late as possible. One reason is that they actually look like a proper baby in the first scan if you wait (Earl was 13w5d at scan 1) and then there's less time to wait after the second scan if you have than late too (22w with Earl so only 18 weeks til EDD lol) 

I've not really posted on here yet as it's all been a bit surreal. As it's second time around for me too I kind of feel like all the 'fun' bits are going to be after 30 weeks when I will be on maternity leave and at liberty to nest to my heart's content lol. :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Im so excited for everyone getting their scans, but like Marcsmrs I have to wait for my first one at 13weeks... not long though 3rd Nov here i come ... still feels forever away!! I am High risk also but they still wont do anything till then :( then they do them way more often apparently!! This is my first and my hubby and are are moving back home to OZ from UK so I would love an earlier scan just for my own confirmation etc so we an really make decisions and sooner rather than later. good luck ladies hope all is well!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hi all i hope you and bumps are all well.

This is my first post in here, im from Nothern Ireland and this is my 2nd baby
Im 7wk5d got an appointment on wednesday to see doctor and book a scan
My due date is 20th may
hope to get chatting to use soon xx


----------



## Daisy811

Hey guys!
Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
Hope you are all doing ok!


----------



## FlowerFairy

YoungNImum said:


> Hi all i hope you and bumps are all well.
> 
> This is my first post in here, im from Nothern Ireland and this is my 2nd baby
> Im 7wk5d got an appointment on wednesday to see doctor and book a scan
> My due date is 20th may
> hope to get chatting to use soon xx

Hello, congratulations and welcome!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

KendraNoell said:


> FlowerFairy my Dr keeps saying my EDD is May 15 if you want to change it by a day... had my scan today, I am spot on for CRL, here is my new scan :) will have another in 4 weeks!

Of course!! Updated :flower: Lovely scan :happydance:


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Hey guys!
> Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
> Hope you are all doing ok!

Oh that's fantastic, you must be so relieved!xx


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
> Hope you are all doing ok!
> 
> Oh that's fantastic, you must be so relieved!xxClick to expand...

Most definately, all feels very real now too!

How are you doing? x


----------



## aimee-lou

FFS! 

Got a letter through this morning saying I need to have yet another blood test before my Dr's appointment on Wednesday afternoon. It's a fasting one too, so I can't eat for 12 hours before it. The only time I feel nauseous is if I'm hungry.....this is not going to be fun! :growlmad:


----------



## Boothh

Jai_jai no I havnt had to go in thankfully the tablets seem to be working I am keeping more food down now but still feeling very sick and tired xx

I had my midwife booking yesterday it took ages as she had already half filled my forms in but used my maiden name :dohh: 

Got my next 2 scans 17th October and 25th October then will have another for nuchal scan a week or 2 after that!

Does anyone else in here know they are definately having a c-section? x


----------



## DianaM

aimee-lou said:


> FFS!
> 
> Got a letter through this morning saying I need to have yet another blood test before my Dr's appointment on Wednesday afternoon. It's a fasting one too, so I can't eat for 12 hours before it. The only time I feel nauseous is if I'm hungry.....this is not going to be fun! :growlmad:

I know how you feel on the fasting thing, that's when I feel my most nauseous :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ladies!
Sorry I dont post so much. My darling toddler stole the letters off my laptop and although my Iphone is great it's hard to write a lot. Im on my mums lappy now!
I hope you're all well, Im due later on to have a GD test thing and apparently that involves fasting ! That's when I feel worse too. Never had it before but it's offered to everyone now in Bradford PCT.
Im just starting to feel a bit better, I still feel a bit nauseaous but it's no where near as bad, my boobs hurt less too so Im pleased. I have my 12 weeks scan a week on Tuesday and can't wait
If anyone wants anything on post one updating just let me know xx


----------



## Islander

hi ladies - im seeing my rheumatologist on the 18th then i have my scan on the 25th...ill be 12+1 - so excited!!!


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
> Hope you are all doing ok!
> 
> Oh that's fantastic, you must be so relieved!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Most definately, all feels very real now too!
> 
> How are you doing? xClick to expand...

I'm good, can't wait for my scan, but got about 2 weeks to wait yet!
Feeling really well, other than falling down the stairs this morning & getting a big carpet burn & bruise on my leg!!:growlmad:


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
> Hope you are all doing ok!
> 
> Oh that's fantastic, you must be so relieved!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Most definately, all feels very real now too!
> 
> How are you doing? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good, can't wait for my scan, but got about 2 weeks to wait yet!
> Feeling really well, other than falling down the stairs this morning & getting a big carpet burn & bruise on my leg!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh no, hope you're ok. :hugs:
Funny you should say that, i fell UP the stairs this afternoon and banged my arm :dohh:

Also, the sonographer said by the measurements i was a day ahead, which puts me at 9+4 today, same as you!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: just popping in quickly to give you all some :hugs: hope you're all well :) great news about all these scans - very exciting!!! I haven't got one booked yet! ha! so a little jealous of all of yours :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Does pregnancy make you a klutz because I swear everyone I know that is pregnant has tripped or fallen on something this week LOL. Myself included. I feel like I trip over my own feet! 

I'm finally getting over this nasty cold, its more congestion now, which is great. I had the migraine from hell last night and I don't have migraine meds because they haven't become a pattern like they are now. I have had a ton of mom's tell me they had migraines when pregnant so I think I'm going to have to get some meds to have on hand when they happen.


----------



## bumpin2012

KendraNoell said:


> Does pregnancy make you a klutz because I swear everyone I know that is pregnant has tripped or fallen on something this week LOL. Myself included. I feel like I trip over my own feet!
> 
> I'm finally getting over this nasty cold, its more congestion now, which is great. I had the migraine from hell last night and I don't have migraine meds because they haven't become a pattern like they are now. I have had a ton of mom's tell me they had migraines when pregnant so I think I'm going to have to get some meds to have on hand when they happen.


I think clumsiness is a pregnancy thing. I thankfully, haven't fallen down (or up!) any stairs, but that may just be because I dont have any to tackle! I am however, dropping everything I pick up. Its rather ridiculous, these days I spend more time picking things off the floor than using them!

I heard that pregnancy can either make migraines worse and more frequent, or they can clear up entirely. Sorry to hear yours are worse. I think I have the same cold as you, which im also getting over. I just have this stubborn cough left.

This week I actually feel like a normal human being. my MS seems to have cleared up so im hoping this is the end of it and not a teaser!


----------



## KendraNoell

I think its because I didn't get MS at all that I am being punished now...


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Does pregnancy make you a klutz because I swear everyone I know that is pregnant has tripped or fallen on something this week LOL. Myself included. I feel like I trip over my own feet!
> 
> I'm finally getting over this nasty cold, its more congestion now, which is great. I had the migraine from hell last night and I don't have migraine meds because they haven't become a pattern like they are now. I have had a ton of mom's tell me they had migraines when pregnant so I think I'm going to have to get some meds to have on hand when they happen.
> 
> 
> I think clumsiness is a pregnancy thing. I thankfully, haven't fallen down (or up!) any stairs, but that may just be because I dont have any to tackle! I am however, dropping everything I pick up. Its rather ridiculous, these days I spend more time picking things off the floor than using them!
> 
> I heard that pregnancy can either make migraines worse and more frequent, or they can clear up entirely. Sorry to hear yours are worse. I think I have the same cold as you, which im also getting over. I just have this stubborn cough left.
> 
> This week I actually feel like a normal human being. my MS seems to have cleared up so im hoping this is the end of it and not a teaser!Click to expand...

I think my dates are same as yours really, making me 10+4 and my MS has been much improved today! Lets hope this is time to start feeling better :hugs:


----------



## DianaM

Happy Thanksgiving weekend to all my Canadian moms and moms to be out there!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Had scan this morning, baby is doing ok and has a strong heartbeat. Even saw the little munch wriggling around on the monitor which was really nice.
> Hope you are all doing ok!
> 
> Oh that's fantastic, you must be so relieved!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Most definately, all feels very real now too!
> 
> How are you doing? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good, can't wait for my scan, but got about 2 weeks to wait yet!
> Feeling really well, other than falling down the stairs this morning & getting a big carpet burn & bruise on my leg!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, hope you're ok. :hugs:
> Funny you should say that, i fell UP the stairs this afternoon and banged my arm :dohh:
> 
> Also, the sonographer said by the measurements i was a day ahead, which puts me at 9+4 today, same as you!Click to expand...

Oh that's awesome! As long as my dates don't change when I get my scan!
I can't wait to see the midwife & book in, I'm getting really fed up of lying & avoiding people!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Blood test at 11am. Not eaten anything since 9pm last night. I feel sick as a dog and yet I'm starving at the same time. :sick: How does that work lol. 

So not a happy bunny right now lol.


----------



## Boothh

Good luck at your blood test hun x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck xx


----------



## LisK

One more week until my scan! UGH Oct 17 cannot come fast enough! All of my symptoms are gone and I'm feeling totally normal/not pregnant. Anyone else feel better?


----------



## Islander

nope - feel like i got hit by a truck!im soooo exhausted!and feel sick....heres housework to do and i just cant get out this chair...i have an appt with my rhumy on the 18th,looking forward to that...but i want it to be the 5th NOW for my scan!!! (or the 24th, going to see ed byrne with some friends)


----------



## sharon0302

Holy moly nausea has hit! I so enjoyed my lunch REALLY don't want to see it again!:sick:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

I just can't get enough sleep :(


----------



## mamicoch

I'm feeling pretty good now. Been getting a lot of headaches, but nausea has gone!

And a big plus is my nails are fab!!


----------



## DianaM

Nausea is getting better for me the last few days. Although today I'm having lower abdominal cramps. No bleeding or anything just a bit uncomfortable. I definitely notice a bulge in my low stomach today so I think it's just my uterus growing. Baby's heartbeat was nice and strong on the Doppler this morning so I'm not too worried.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Great to see the nausea is moving off for some of you ladies....gives me hope as Im so super sick right now :( Cant face any food at all :( But am managing to keep fluids down, thankfully! Mum says she suffered til about 11 weeks so 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## Islander

just had 3 of my mums spring rolls and a slice of pizza - omg it was gooooood :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am still sooooooo tired I can't wait for this symptom to ease a bit :(


----------



## mamicoch

Wearing my first pair of maternity trousers for work tonight......don't think I'm gonna ever take them off!!

Will be 10 weeks tomorrow.....sounds silly, but will relax a bit more once I'm in double figures!


----------



## Daisy811

Been feeling quite good, apart from being soooo tired. Not the sort of tired where i need to actually be asleep but lack of energy.

I spent all day in my pjs yesterday, i had a shower about 4pm and put on clean pjs and that was the most i did all day. I just felt like i dont have any energy to do anything!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm feeling better and doing stuff round the house then today I almost fainted! Got so hot and lightheaded. Think I need to slow down!!
I do Like being in double figures , plus a 1/4 of the pregancy is done!! Xx


----------



## vespersonicca

I'm not even going to pretend to go through all those pages I missed in the hospital. Basically my surgery went well and the baby is fine. I got a scan just before I was released this morning. My nauseous as kicked in overdrive now. :sick:


----------



## MarcsMrs

vespersonicca said:


> I'm not even going to pretend to go through all those pages I missed in the hospital. Basically my surgery went well and the baby is fine. I got a scan just before I was released this morning. My nauseous as kicked in overdrive now. :sick:

Delighted to hear it all went well for you xxx Hopefully your pregnancy will be smooth sailing from here now xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> I'm not even going to pretend to go through all those pages I missed in the hospital. Basically my surgery went well and the baby is fine. I got a scan just before I was released this morning. My nauseous as kicked in overdrive now. :sick:

Great news!! Xx


----------



## bumpin2012

vespersonicca said:


> I'm not even going to pretend to go through all those pages I missed in the hospital. Basically my surgery went well and the baby is fine. I got a scan just before I was released this morning. My nauseous as kicked in overdrive now. :sick:

So wonderful that all went well!


----------



## bumpin2012

Double post....


----------



## KendraNoell

So I decided with the random burst of energy I got yesterday that I was going to rearrange my bedroom in anticipation for baby stuff (we will share a room w/ the baby for the first few months until we find another place)... not a good idea. My back is killllllling me.


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> So I decided with the random burst of energy I got yesterday that I was going to rearrange my bedroom in anticipation for baby stuff (we will share a room w/ the baby for the first few months until we find another place)... not a good idea. My back is killllllling me.

I hear ya! I did a big clean up around the house yesterday and had horrible hip pain like you wouldn't believe all last night! I just took it easy all day today and in the later morning the pain stopped.


----------



## KendraNoell

I have back problems to begin with so this just made it almost unbearable. I am about to take a hot shower and see how that goes.


----------



## future_numan

vespersonicca said:


> I'm not even going to pretend to go through all those pages I missed in the hospital. Basically my surgery went well and the baby is fine. I got a scan just before I was released this morning. My nauseous as kicked in overdrive now. :sick:


I am happy everything went well:happydance:

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian Bluebell friends:hugs:

What a beautiful weekend, the weather was perfect an I feel really good.. I even have a bit of hunger back.

Congratulations to our newcomers and those who have had a recent U/S.
I tried scanning over the post and see a few of us have become accident prone during pregnancy.
I have been lucky that way but I suffer from "pregnancy brain"
Last week I decided to take my 19 month old DD out to lunch at "Tim Hortons" a very popular coffee shop here..
Well we went inside and enjoyed a lovely bowl of soup and a donut:blush:
On the way back to the Mini Van I realized I didn't have my keys and though " oh lord I have locked the keys inside.. only to discover as we walk closer to the van that not only did I leave the keys in the ignition but it was still running:dohh:
I am so lucky someone didn't steal it:wacko:


----------



## KendraNoell

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA thank you for the laugh!!!


----------



## DianaM

Oh my goodness!!! Lol that's funny! I have had bad pregnancy brain too lately lol. Forgetting so many things especially for work. I too went to Tim Hortons the other day and got chili :D it was delicious lol. Happy Thanksgiving to you too!! My mom just got back from Nova Scotia so we havent had a chance to have turkey dinner and OH's family doesn't do much for Thanksgiving so in the next week or so we'll be having our turkey dinner :) I'm VERY excited for it!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh man I so can't wait to eat like a pig for Thanksgiving and Christmas LOL


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh Christmas Dinner while pregnant will be fun! Even more excuse to just load up on my favourite roast parsnips and stuffing and leave out the sprouts! :haha: 

Off to the hospital tomorrow for my endocrinology appointment. My fasting blood test went ok but I was faint and really nauseous by the time I got to the shop at 11.30. I bought a 2 pack of pork pies and ate 1 on the way home (Earl had the other one lol) and felt much better. My cravings (such as they are as they are simply urges rather than full on cravings at the moment) are for protein based foods like pork pie, scotch eggs, cheese with anything, tuna melts - needless to say Earl is enjoying it all lol I had a similar set of cravings (and level of nausea) with Earl so I'm hoping that everything else will go as smoothly. I've also stopped taking my sanatogen multi-vits in favour of just folic acid tablets as they were making me really poorly - feeling a lot better since stopping.


----------



## vespersonicca

LOL that is pregnancy brain to the max numan! Glad you car was still where you left it. 

MAN, all this talk about Thanksgiving is killing me! I'm from California so we have to wait until the end of November but thankfully we usually settle for the Saturday before the actual day. I live in Finland and it's of course not a holiday here so the weekend is the only way all OH's family can get in from out of town. Quite the celebration. A lot of work but it MUST be easier this year since last year I did it with a 2.5 month old...


----------



## Islander

we are having a full thanksgiving/christmas dinner tonight...and it is neither of those holidays here...just thought it might be nice for DH seeing as all hes had recently are pizzas and micro lasagnas lol


----------



## Boothh

Glad everything went well vesper x

Well I'm p****d off at the moment as my gp has refused to give another prescription of the anti sickness tablets I am on, even though it clearly said on my hospital prescription ( from consultant) that I need to obtain more from gp.. Panicking now about what I will do when they run out!! I see consultant on Monday so will speak to her and hopefully she will give me more :/


----------



## mamicoch

Ooooh these headaches!!! Anyone else getting them??


----------



## LisK

I went maternity clothes shopping last night! I am wearing my new pair of stretchy maternity pants at work right now and they are sooooo comfortable!


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Lol that's funny! I have had bad pregnancy brain too lately lol. Forgetting so many things especially for work. I too went to Tim Hortons the other day and got chili :D it was delicious lol. Happy Thanksgiving to you too!! My mom just got back from Nova Scotia so we havent had a chance to have turkey dinner and OH's family doesn't do much for Thanksgiving so in the next week or so we'll be having our turkey dinner :) I'm VERY excited for it!


Oh, I love their chili too:happydance:

We had the full Thanksgiving day dinner on Sunday.. but in a campground.. we went camping for the weekend ( and it was beautiful) 
I cooked everything in a portable oven.. it was awsome:happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes, super bad headaches quite regularly :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww sorry boothh - I am sure your consultant will give u some more they're normally really good like that - I don't like BnB's new layout, anyone else find it weird? x


----------



## KendraNoell

I like it in some ways, not so much in others.


----------



## LisK

I don't like it. The topic column is all scrunched together on my screen, making it hard to read.


----------



## mamicoch

I just don't like change!! Will be ok with it in a day or two, I guess!


----------



## Boothh

I don't like the layout either :(

Jai - I rang up epau and they have got me another prescription ready for me to pick up, they were great x

Well I have a cold :( it's making the fact I feel Ill soooo much worse because now I have a headache, earache, blocked nose, sneezes and sore throat on top of awful ms :( im such a whiney cow today but I'm finding it tough to entertain LO when I feel so rubbish and DH works such long hours he isn't much help though I can't blame him :/


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies how are we all? Sorry i haven't been on here much lately ive been SOOOO busy with work and feeling pretty tired but im back :D 
I had my second ultrasound yesterday, got to see our bub for the very first time :D was the most amazing thing ive seen in my whole life! Heartbeat is 140bpm which the lady said was perfect :D all is looking well so im one very happy mumma to be :D My new due date is June 1st 2012, got pushed back again 3 days lol so im now 6 weeks 6 days :) 

Here is a pic from my ultrasound yesterday of our little Jellybean :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KittyVentura

Dudes. I am so so so sick. About a million times worse than I was with Fin. Boo xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely news Miss nats. Shall I put you as 1st June or wait till 12 week dating scan? 
Kitty, I'm the same far worse this time than with my 2 boys!!!xx


----------



## sharon0302

My sickness really hasn't amounted to much- but I feel HUGE!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## Islander

thats awesome miss nat!!!my scan isnt til 4th and it seems soooo far away!! seeing the midwife today tho - YAY!(i know its just all boring forms but im still excited)


----------



## KittyVentura

FlowerFairy said:


> Lovely news Miss nats. Shall I put you as 1st June or wait till 12 week dating scan?
> Kitty, I'm the same far worse this time than with my 2 boys!!!xx

Oooh maybe that means you'll be having a girl this time?

Does anyone have a preference with what they have? xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I keep swaying! I thought I wanted a bOy because know about boys lol and it would be so nice for Noah to have a brother close in age as there are 8 years between him and James. But, lots of people keeping saying might be a girl and I keep thinking how nice that would bs. My husband wants a girl, ad does James. Hubby keeps saying we might have a forth if this is another boy!!!!! Arrgggghhhh when do you stop lol
Xx


----------



## sharon0302

My sisterinlaw is on to number 6 looking for a second boy! Don't know how she does it.:dohh:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## future_numan

Had a MW appointment yesterday. Total lose of weight is 13lbs ( why could that have happened six months ago:dohh:)
I was told that I would not have another U/S till 20 weeks:cry: but everything else is okay.
They couldn't find the heartbeat on the doppler since everything is still deep in the pelvis.
I am still going to check out the OBGYN which the closest appt is Nov 22. I don't feel the MW take very much seriously. but I have to go to them for now.


----------



## bumpin2012

Numan: What about requesting a new MW? I would also feel uneasy about the one that you have now...


----------



## vespersonicca

KittyVentura said:


> Does anyone have a preference with what they have? xx

I thought I would want a girl but now since I have a boy I thought maybe another boy since the territory is now familiar. :thumbup: I always thought I would want 3-4 kids but when I struggle right now I wonder if two is our number or not. If it were to be then I would love the experience of a girl too! I am thankful I don't have to decide! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

A girl would be nice for us. We'd ideally like a girl at some point so we'd know that if we wanted to we could stop after the next babe... 

... though given how close in age the babes will be... a boy would be nice too and they can play together.

New question... Anyone got names lined up yet?

Ours COULD change loads by the time babe arrives but we've got either:
Isaac Joseph, Oscar Joseph, Dexter Joseph or Harrison Joseph for a boy.
&
Florence Noelle Rose, Darcy Noelle Rose, Amelia Noelle Rose or Charlotte Noelle Rose for a girl 

xx


----------



## Islander

hey ladies - ive been laughing all day today :) cried once or twice too

Spoiler
(especially when mike proposed to molly)
 but i keep on laughing :D:happydance: dunno why just gt my happy on!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

I always wanted a little girl never ever wanted a boy, but I knew the moment I found out that jess was a boy lol, everyone assumes we want a girl but I don't want a girl at all now I think they would be boring compared to how cool and funny Jesse is lol! Im pretty sure it's a girl though lol, we have the name Norah for a girl, and if we have a boy the middle name will be Hiro ( the name we picked for our first mmc baby) x


----------



## Boothh

Forgot to say DH thinks we are gunna call a girl Zelda.. NO!

I like Jude or Gabriel for a boy OH likes teddy!


----------



## Boothh

Forgot to say DH thinks we are gunna call a girl Zelda.. NO!

I like Jude or Gabriel for a boy OH likes teddy! We had Aro for a boy but we thought Aro Hiro didn't look right and sounded abit like a bad Chinese accent. :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I love Norah!! Thats gorgeous!! X


----------



## bumpin2012

Boothh said:


> Forgot to say DH thinks we are gunna call a girl Zelda.. NO!
> 
> I like Jude or Gabriel for a boy OH likes teddy! We had Aro for a boy but we thought Aro Hiro didn't look right and sounded abit like a bad Chinese accent. :haha:

I like Gabriel, its one of the few I suggested to OH that wasn't shot down...but then again, he has only suggested Muchacho and Jesus...so he might not get much of a choice. I also really like Brennen. 

I want Lilah or Ashlynn for a girl, but he hasn't agreed to anything yet...its going to be a 6 month discussion me thinks!


----------



## miss_nat84

FlowerFairy said:


> Lovely news Miss nats. Shall I put you as 1st June or wait till 12 week dating scan?
> Kitty, I'm the same far worse this time than with my 2 boys!!!xx

Umm I'm not sure lol every scan it keeps changing maybe leave it for now and at my 12 week scan we will have a more definite date hehehe thanks Hun :)


----------



## miss_nat84

We have names chosen already hehehe
If it's a boy it will be Tyler James
If it's a girl it will be Ella :) possibly Ella Rose but not quite sure of that middle name yet :)


----------



## Islander

I love the name ella....but our last name starts with a T...so all E names are out unless our child wants to phone home....


----------



## miss_nat84

Islander said:


> I love the name ella....but our last name starts with a T...so all E names are out unless our child wants to phone home....

Hehehe yes I would probably avoid names starting with E too hehehe
We had the name Sienna picked out for ages, but I was thinking of nick names she would be called and I worry she would get Si Si (like CC's the chips) and I don't like that :/ so we thought Ella would get El and we quite like that :) my mum worked in childcare for 30 years and had a little girl there called Ella that she absolutely adored and called her Ella Bella which is really cute :D


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know what I want anymore, I thought I wanted a boy but a little girl would be so much fun too! I like the name Emmalyn for a girl :)


----------



## KittyVentura

LOVE all the names. Especially Norah!!

LOl at E.T. Our surname is Croton (pronounced Crow-ton)... so we can't have a name that begins with S. S.Croton.... xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Our surname is Hands, so we have to consider names as well try saying Pamela Hands out loud for instance :dohh:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## sharon0302

Hurray raspberry today!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Had early scan today ladies and they put me being due on the 1st June. So no longer a may mummy anymore :( Unless he/she is early :D. Good luck with your pregnancies x


----------



## vespersonicca

Deleting this post because it popped up in google and I want to keep the names a secret until birth from people in the real world.


----------



## Boothh

FF and kitty thanks :) everyone iv said it to outloud has pulled their face! But then again everybody HATED Jesse but it suits him down to the ground and I can't imagine him being called anything else!! We got Norah from nick and norahs infinite playlist lol we love that film! 

Bumpin - I like Brennen! I have a friend called Brennan and hes quite good looking so id say that was a good name! I always get put off names if people I know Or dont like have that name lol,

I like Rory for a boy but OH knows someone called that who he thinks is an idiot so he won't entertain it!


----------



## sharon0302

We are considering Amelia or Seth, but who knows how we will feel when we see the little face!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## Daisy811

Islander said:


> I love the name ella....but our last name starts with a T...so all E names are out unless our child wants to phone home....


This cracked me up!!


----------



## Daisy811

For as long as i can remember i've really liked Niamh, but my OH hates it. We cant seem to agree on any names, boy or girl!!


----------



## mamicoch

I love Iris, but hubby says definite no :(
He wants William for a boy, but there's one in my daughters class who's soooo naughty it's put me off completely!


----------



## mamicoch

It's official, there is absolutely nothing on telly anymore that doesn't make me cry! From rugby, to the Steps reunion, I've been sobbing all week!!


----------



## wavescrash

vespersonicca said:


> Hello ladies :D
> 
> We have 2 names for girls we love: Meadow Lily & Imogen Rose. The problem is that they are both difficult to say in Finnish and we live in Finland! That didn't stop us with Asher though...
> 
> We like the name Emery for a boy. Probably Emery Eemil.

Emery was on my list of boy names when I was pregnant with my daughter :) I approve!


My current lists look like this:
BOY - Joshua, Emerson, Alexander, Nolan, Lucas, Evan, Elliot, Sawyer, Nathaniel, Connor, Parker
GIRL - Zoey/Zoe, Ava, Olivia, Everly, Sophie/Sophia, Kaitlyn

If it's a boy, the middle name will be Harlow after OH's middle name and his grandfather's first name. If it's a girl, the middle name will be Grace simply because I love that name and want it as the middle name :) OH cannot agree to a single boy name I've picked out and I disagree with all his choices. I keep telling him that I get final say when in the hospital and signing the birth certificate so he should just pick something I like anyway ;)

However if it's a girl, I'm reallllllllllly leaning toward the names Everly or Zoe.

Off-topic but Thursday I hurt myself at work and had to go to the emergency room to get checked out. I was able to get another scan (yay!!) and they said all looks normal and I'm measuring right on track (10w1d exact, which I was at the scan). It went from looking like a jelly bean to an alien!!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/10w1dus.png


----------



## Daisy811

wavescrashove said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :D
> 
> We have 2 names for girls we love: Meadow Lily & Imogen Rose. The problem is that they are both difficult to say in Finnish and we live in Finland! That didn't stop us with Asher though...
> 
> We like the name Emery for a boy. Probably Emery Eemil.
> 
> Emery was on my list of boy names when I was pregnant with my daughter :) I approve!
> 
> 
> My current lists look like this:
> BOY - Joshua, Emerson, Alexander, Nolan, Lucas, Evan, Elliot, Sawyer, Nathaniel, Connor, Parker
> GIRL - Zoey/Zoe, Ava, Olivia, Everly, Sophie/Sophia, Kaitlyn
> 
> If it's a boy, the middle name will be Harlow after OH's middle name and his grandfather's first name. If it's a girl, the middle name will be Grace simply because I love that name and want it as the middle name :) OH cannot agree to a single boy name I've picked out and I disagree with all his choices. I keep telling him that I get final say when in the hospital and signing the birth certificate so he should just pick something I like anyway ;)
> 
> However if it's a girl, I'm reallllllllllly leaning toward the names Everly or Zoe.
> 
> Off-topic but Thursday I hurt myself at work and had to go to the emergency room to get checked out. I was able to get another scan (yay!!) and they said all looks normal and I'm measuring right on track (10w1d exact, which I was at the scan). It went from looking like a jelly bean to an alien!!
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/10w1dus.pngClick to expand...

Glad everything is ok, scan looks lovely.
I really like the Ava and Joshua from your list, again OH not keen!! :growlmad:


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> I love Iris, but hubby says definite no :(
> He wants William for a boy, but there's one in my daughters class who's soooo naughty it's put me off completely!

Iris is so pretty, i might give that a mention tonight, although i'm sure i'll get a big fat no! :shrug:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey everyone!!

Lots has gone on whilst I've been away, all sounding good :)

Had booking in appointment with midwife - won't see her again until 4th December, and she told me I'll be under consultant care which really does suck and has taken me a while to accept as I really had my heart set on trying for a water birth. But its a no go... will be monitored all through labour in hospital :nope:

But on positive side of things, got scan appointment through this morning for 26th October, 11 days to wait.. hurray and should be 12+1 by then... 
Also found baby's heartbeat on Monday night, at 9+6 :happydance:
Have made a little video with the heartbeat and will attach it on here :)
We told my daughter, Mia on Sunday too...and it went so well, a photo of her is in the video :)

We aren't finding out the baby's sex and we really don't mind which sex the baby is... but I know my OH would be over moon if we had a boy so part of me is hoping we do. But I haven't got any gut feelings yet...

I love so many of the names you've all chosen :flower: Particularly Seth and Norah :cloud9:

We've chosen the names Neevah Ann Elizabeth for a girl, Ann and Elizabeth are family names and we just love Neevah, with the nicknames of Neve and Nevie :)
And Calan Brian Louis Matthew for a boy, Brian is for OHs late father, Louis is a family name for me and Matthew is my half brother who died hours after birth. We just love Calan, with the nickname of Cal...

I love unusual names, that aren't that common or popular... and Im not that keen on names which can get given nicknames, but this time I like the nicknames for the names..
And its why I chose Mia, but it's really common and popular now lol and her friends have nicknamed her Mimi :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
I'm still worn out and feeling sick all the time, eating so much less too... but other than that..just loving being pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDeZOC5KVkE


----------



## wavescrash

Daisy811 said:


> Glad everything is ok, scan looks lovely.
> I really like the Ava and Joshua from your list, again OH not keen!! :growlmad:

Thanks!!!
A co-worker has a daughter named Ava so I'd feel bad using the same name. I know it doesn't matter, that's not where/how I added the name to my list but I'd still feel guilty haha. I do like the name though :)

Joshua is probably the top name on my boy list.
What is it with our OHs!?! Hahah. I cannot stand a single name he's suggested.


----------



## vespersonicca

wavescrashove said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :D
> 
> We have 2 names for girls we love: Meadow Lily & Imogen Rose. The problem is that they are both difficult to say in Finnish and we live in Finland! That didn't stop us with Asher though...
> 
> We like the name Emery for a boy. Probably Emery Eemil.
> 
> Emery was on my list of boy names when I was pregnant with my daughter :) I approve!
> 
> However if it's a girl, I'm reallllllllllly leaning toward the names Everly or Zoe.Click to expand...

OOOOoooo! Everly is purdy! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

vespersonicca said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :D
> 
> We have 2 names for girls we love: Meadow Lily & Imogen Rose. The problem is that they are both difficult to say in Finnish and we live in Finland! That didn't stop us with Asher though...
> 
> We like the name Emery for a boy. Probably Emery Eemil.
> 
> Emery was on my list of boy names when I was pregnant with my daughter :) I approve!
> 
> However if it's a girl, I'm reallllllllllly leaning toward the names Everly or Zoe.Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOoooo! Everly is purdy! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Daisy811

i was sick after eating dinner this evening :sad1:

Have been getting bouts of nausea in the evening, but this is the first time i've actually been sick, not fun!


----------



## KendraNoell

I like Everly too.. and OMG thank you for the heartbeat sounds... that is the most amazing thing I've ever heard... I have a heartbeat checking appointment beginning of November and I am so excited now :))))


----------



## bumpin2012

We go on tuesday for our 12 week appt and Im so nervous that we wont hear the heartbeat.

We still can't agree on any names, so im giving up for now.
OH says he wants a boy, but as there are only 4 boys in his generation, and none so far in the next, I think that is the decideing factor. Im dead sure this baby is a girl though, and I have no idea why. So we will see when baby actually arrives!


----------



## bananaz

Hello hello! :) I got my BFP in early September and believe I'm due on May 24th (should get a dating scan next week I hope...)


----------



## Boothh

Congrats and welcome bananaz!!

Getting nervous for my scan on Monday now! Think it's because this to me is like the deciding factor we will know if there looks to be anything wrong with the baby or not, hopefully I can breathe a sigh of relief, 

Not found hb on Doppler yet but literally have only tried for a minute or two at a time so maybe I just havnt been lucky or patient enough!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

bananaz said:


> Hello hello! :) I got my BFP in early September and believe I'm due on May 24th (should get a dating scan next week I hope...)

Hello and welcome!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

we really don't mind what we have this time - be nice to have another girl but equally as lovely to have a boy so the surprise is prefect for us - as for names NONE yet it took us ages last time so I imagine lots of looong discussions and heated debates about what Jellybean will finally be called - maybe we should go out there with the celebrities and actually call him or her Jellybean :rofl:


----------



## mamicoch

I was sick today. These headaches/migraines are crippling me!!
Got my first midwife appointment in the morning so hopefully get my dating scan too! Can't wait!


----------



## KendraNoell

Has anyone been allowed meds for migraines/pain besides the over the counter stuff? Just curious what my chances are of getting anything from my Dr.


----------



## LilPixieUk

Hello all, hope your all well. I've been dealing with the dreaded morning sickness that seems to be getting worse by the day. Really bad in the evening but hoping it doesn't get as bad as the first pregnancy. 

Had a dating scan on Friday, which put my mind at ease after seeing the lil bean's heartbeat. Have another scan in about 3 weeks time, I can't wait.

EDD is now 20th May


----------



## mamicoch

Midwife just rang, she was due at 9:15 but someone has gone into labour so she's had to cancel :(
I know it can't ba helped, & today was only booking in, but I'm a bit disappointed now!


----------



## Boothh

Thats rubbish mamicoch!! Hope you get it rescheduled soon!! xx

I had my 3rd scan today, bit of a disaster the girl doing my scan had no clue and just said I need to go get the consultant and left the room so obviously I panicked, she didn't know what she was doing at all, we saw baby, nice hb, we saw it waving it's hands around and feet!! They struggled to measure it because it was wriggling around everywhere! Measuring 8+6 should be 9+3 but she had to keep asking what to do to measure and then said shall I click there and the consultant said yeah that's close enough, so I think that might be why it's smaller than should be cus she was crap!!

Also they wouldn't let me have the picture because they had someone else's name on! So I couldn't take one :( but I have next scan Tuesday 25th so next week x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww mamicoch! That is rubbish. Boothh! How dreadful and incompetent she was. No wonder you were panicking. Sorry you didnt get a pic. 
I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!! Can't wait x


----------



## mamicoch

It's actually quite funny now, turns out she was delivering my friends baby!
Rescheduled for Thursday afternoon, so fingers crossed nobody goes into labour!! :)


----------



## sharon0302

mamicoch said:


> It's actually quite funny now, turns out she was delivering my friends baby!
> Rescheduled for Thursday afternoon, so fingers crossed nobody goes into labour!! :)

What did your friend have? Hope all went well!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just off to my 12 week scan!!! Nervous and excited xx


----------



## sharon0302

Good luck flower fairy- can't wait to see the pics you lucky duck!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Fab flowerfairy i hope it all goes well x


----------



## wavescrash

FlowerFairy said:


> Just off to my 12 week scan!!! Nervous and excited xx

Good luck :)


----------



## KendraNoell

had a bonus u/s yesterday because I went in to my OB for some meds... my little upside-down monkey :)
 



Attached Files:







ten.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumpin2012

Flowerfairy, good luck with your U/S! can't wait to hear about it!

I have my 12 week prenatal appt today in 5 hours. Hoping we hear the HB...sooooo nervous!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh how ironic that your booking appt got cancelled cos she was with your friend :haha: 

Boothh - awww so sorry you had what sounds like a really bad system, sounds like she is learning to be a sonogropher but to be on her own and just tell you she needs the consultant and leaves is atrocious!! I cannot believe that I know it might be a misunderstanding on her part but this area is very sensitive that is not the way to handle things and distresses mothers, although I wouldn't write a complaint letter as such I think you should flag it up as a training issue and to have someone Else's name is rather dodgy let alone breaking data protection...!

Good luck Flower I hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Ladies!!
US was amazing! Date put forward 2 days! so Im due 2nd may!!
Piccies.
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/9933d433.jpg
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/4cb5a953.jpg

I have a laptop now so I will be able to keep up more and if anyone wants anything updating or changing and I've missed it please shout up xxx


----------



## LilPixieUk

Aww nice pics Flowerfairy

Had an awful experience at the hospital today, makes me not want to go back there now. Anyway now on insulin for Gestational Diabetes :( as my before breakfast fasting results were still too high


----------



## future_numan

:thumbup: nice pic. flower ... I just love seeing everyone U/S pictures.. makes it a reality:happydance:

I haven't been on for a while as I am having a hard time getting this site to load now that they changed it, Is anyone else having the msame problem ?

I have weaned myself off of all medication for MS and still feel pretty good.
I won't be having a U/S till 20 weeks so for the ladies who get one at 12 weeks be sure to post them:thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

LilPixieUk said:


> Aww nice pics Flowerfairy
> 
> Had an awful experience at the hospital today, makes me not want to go back there now. Anyway now on insulin for Gestational Diabetes :( as my before breakfast fasting results were still too high

Oh no :hugs: xx


----------



## LilPixieUk

FlowerFairy said:


> LilPixieUk said:
> 
> 
> Aww nice pics Flowerfairy
> 
> Had an awful experience at the hospital today, makes me not want to go back there now. Anyway now on insulin for Gestational Diabetes :( as my before breakfast fasting results were still too high
> 
> Oh no :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks, had to have it with my first pregnancy but not until about 30 weeks, just shocked I'm having to start it so early. As long as the lil bubba is fine its all good.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies! just back from my prenatal. We found a very stong HB really easily, and he/she was moving around alot! Im in awe right now!


----------



## bananaz

bumpin2012 said:


> Hi Ladies! just back from my prenatal. We found a very stong HB really easily, and he/she was moving around alot! Im in awe right now!

Congratulations! I had the same experience today - so amazing! Also got my due date moved to May 21st :happydance:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on in sometime as this last week and a bit has not been a good one for me, 2 weekends ago I began spotting and unfortunatly had the most horrible news on monday that I was misscarrying. All was confirmed on wed of last week so I am not able to keep in this group anymore. I am not doing well at all and I miss my little angel so much but I wish you all well and hope for healthy happy little ones for all. take care and enjoy every moment as you never know what tomoro may bring.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in sometime as this last week and a bit has not been a good one for me, 2 weekends ago I began spotting and unfortunatly had the most horrible news on monday that I was misscarrying. All was confirmed on wed of last week so I am not able to keep in this group anymore. I am not doing well at all and I miss my little angel so much but I wish you all well and hope for healthy happy little ones for all. take care and enjoy every moment as you never know what tomoro may bring.

So sorry Hun :cry: Take care of yourself and be gentle xxxxx


----------



## Islander

so sorry ezza :( x


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh no so sorry to hear that ezza :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

:( so sorry to hear that ezza :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

I'm sorry for your loss ezza :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

I'm so sorry ezza :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

sharon0302 said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> It's actually quite funny now, turns out she was delivering my friends baby!
> Rescheduled for Thursday afternoon, so fingers crossed nobody goes into labour!! :)
> 
> What did your friend have? Hope all went well!
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gifClick to expand...

She had a beautiful baby boy, 8lb 6oz! He's absolutely perfect, and I'm going for a cuddle tomorrow! Can't wait! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Ezza: So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## shangeas

Ezza: Sorry for your loss, from someone whose been there I pray you get the support you need, 
God Bless and take care:hugs:


----------



## sharon0302

So sorry to hear your news Ezza.


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## future_numan

I am so sorry, ezza:hugs:


----------



## DianaM

Sorry to hear of your loss Ezza :( 

I haven't been on much lately I've had horrible migraines the last 3 days and morning sickness has come back the last week or so. Glad the second trimester is starting today so hopefully in a few weeks I start to feel better. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## mamicoch

Just had my booking in appointment. Turns out I have to be consultant led as I had a c section with my daughter. Bit gutted really as she couldn't give me a date for my scan, she has to send off all the forms & I have to wait for the hospital to get in touch with me. So I'm looking at 13-14 weeks for my scan. I'm just so anxious to know everything is ok!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!xx


----------



## LilPixieUk

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in sometime as this last week and a bit has not been a good one for me, 2 weekends ago I began spotting and unfortunatly had the most horrible news on monday that I was misscarrying. All was confirmed on wed of last week so I am not able to keep in this group anymore. I am not doing well at all and I miss my little angel so much but I wish you all well and hope for healthy happy little ones for all. take care and enjoy every moment as you never know what tomoro may bring.

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Boothh

mamicoch said:


> Just had my booking in appointment. Turns out I have to be consultant led as I had a c section with my daughter. Bit gutted really as she couldn't give me a date for my scan, she has to send off all the forms & I have to wait for the hospital to get in touch with me. So I'm looking at 13-14 weeks for my scan. I'm just so anxious to know everything is ok!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!xx

Hope you get a scan soon! I am under consultant care too, do you plan to have another section or will you try for natural? I will be a having my first section this time!

My next scan is Tuesday! Official dating scan and booking in at antenatal clinic!
Also I found hb again last night for second time and OH got to hear it! :)


----------



## mamicoch

Boothh said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Just had my booking in appointment. Turns out I have to be consultant led as I had a c section with my daughter. Bit gutted really as she couldn't give me a date for my scan, she has to send off all the forms & I have to wait for the hospital to get in touch with me. So I'm looking at 13-14 weeks for my scan. I'm just so anxious to know everything is ok!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!xx
> 
> Hope you get a scan soon! I am under consultant care too, do you plan to have another section or will you try for natural? I will be a having my first section this time!
> 
> My next scan is Tuesday! Official dating scan and booking in at antenatal clinic!
> Also I found hb again last night for second time and OH got to hear it! :)Click to expand...

I didn't opt for a section last time, it was emergency, so there's no physical reason for me not to go naturally. I'd like to try, but I'm open to whatever, just do what needs to be done in mine & baby's best interests!

Panicked my husband by asking if I'd be allowed a home birth - the look on his face was priceless!!:haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so stressed, I hope it doesn't affect the baby... money issues. I hope I can get this crap fixed before baby comes :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

It was my husband that 1st suggested home birth to me! I was in shock :rofl: Now Im desperate for it x


----------



## future_numan

I had planned a homebirth with Emily but since my waters broke more than 12 hrs and no sign of labour they admitted me to hospital to provid help.. but before they could get an IV in, I went into labour and had Emily within 20 min.:dohh:
She just didn't want to come the way I want...kids!!
I plan to try again this time.. for a home birth


----------



## Boothh

Just found hb on Doppler for 3rd time, it was very clearly though it's always been hard to hear before, heard it for quite a while too 156bpm is this okay for 10+3?? Xx


----------



## DianaM

A normal heartbeat is between 120-180 so you're perfect! Its so awesome when you find the heartbeat :) I found the heartbeat on my Doppler for the first time at 9 weeks and have been listening to it every day since :) an old wives tale says that if it's under 140 it's a boy and over 140 its a girl :) my baby has been between 155-175 for the last few weeks :) we're really hoping it's a girl!!! Have you heard your baby moving around yet? Mine lately has been SO active. If I'm flat on my back sometimes I can feel the flutters! and sometimes the baby will do a flip when I'm listening to the heartbeat and then I'll lose the sound and find it way on the other side of my belly lol it's great :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I have been reading on movements and stuff and I am so freakin excited to start feeling him/her move around inside me!


----------



## kka

Hey ladies have any of you experienced this?? When ever I get up from sitting and laying I get dizzy and a really bad headache, they both last only like 15 seconds but are annoying. Have any of you experienced this???


----------



## KendraNoell

I read about this on my What to Expect app. Your blood pressure is lower because of all the blood pumping to the baby. You just have to take more time sitting and standing up than you did before you were pregnant. Just take it easy.


----------



## vespersonicca

KKA: Kendra has the right of it. You have 50% more blood than usual and that puts a strain on your system easier. Changing positions quickly can make you feel faint. Just take it easy and drink tons of water too! 

Ugh. I have been SO nauseous all weekend. I usually just gag but I've rushed to the bathroom at least 3 times thinking I would surely vomit. Nothing though. Even once I just dry heaved over and over which was horrible! I sure hope this goes away soon but it only seems to be getting worse at the moment. :sick:


----------



## Boothh

I first found hb at 9+2 then 9+6 then 10+3 I have a rule of only trying for 5 minutes though and there's so much room to hide at the moment it doesn't worry me!

I *think* I felt the baby move once at 10 weeks exactly, I can't decide if I did or not but we were at the cinema watching paranormal activity 3 and I jumped at something, then a few seconds later I felt this little flick sort of thing, I mean I know what Movement feels like and that's exacty what It felt like!! I was so shocked though, DH said though it might be something to do with my getting an adrenaline rush and the baby getting it too makin it do a big movement and that's why I felt it!
I know he is moving though because when I have the Doppler on he floats off and I have to chase him around lol!

How true is that heart rate thing? My son was always at the higher end but that might be explained by the fact he pretty much never kept still and was constantly kicking and wriggling! in my gut I think this is a girl but I don't really want one, I'm scared of having a girl! Before my little boy I never even thought about having ahoy I always pictured myself with just girls, but I'm worried that a girl won't be anywhere near as cool as he is! He's so funny and cute I can't imagine girls being as good! Im scared it will gross me out if they burp or fart but when jess does it it's funny! I know I'm being silly and I'll love whatever we get but I don't like any girl clothes or nursery stuff either! They will have to be dressed in blue lol! xx


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca said:


> KKA: Kendra has the right of it. You have 50% more blood than usual and that puts a strain on your system easier. Changing positions quickly can make you feel faint. Just take it easy and drink tons of water too!
> 
> Ugh. I have been SO nauseous all weekend. I usually just gag but I've rushed to the bathroom at least 3 times thinking I would surely vomit. Nothing though. Even once I just dry heaved over and over which was horrible! I sure hope this goes away soon but it only seems to be getting worse at the moment. :sick:


I get the head rush thing too when I stand or sit up too fast my vision goes black for a few seconds and I can just hear pounding in my ears I have to hold onto the nearest thing so I don't go over, I just try to get up more slowly now but it's not always possible with a toddler sometimes you have to be fast haha :haha:

I spent most of yesterday throwing up! :( tablets did not work at all yesterday was even sick in traffic center carpark with a woman waiting to pull in the space haha, I had the door open and was hanging our the car! :dohh:


----------



## DianaM

kka said:


> Hey ladies have any of you experienced this?? When ever I get up from sitting and laying I get dizzy and a really bad headache, they both last only like 15 seconds but are annoying. Have any of you experienced this???

I get this all the time.... I have to sit up and get up slowly or everything goes black and I feel like I'm going to pass out.


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> I'm scared of having a girl! Before my little boy I never even thought about having ahoy I always pictured myself with just girls, but I'm worried that a girl won't be anywhere near as cool as he is! He's so funny and cute I can't imagine girls being as good! Im scared it will gross me out if they burp or fart but when jess does it it's funny! I know I'm being silly and I'll love whatever we get but I don't like any girl clothes or nursery stuff either! They will have to be dressed in blue lol! xx

This is kinda how I am too! I am just so happy I don't get to choose. It took me about an hour after I first found I was having a boy to be excited at all. I just needed to process that it wasn't a girl first I suppose. Then I got so excited and have never looked back. Once I find out with this one I expect I'll react the same way. 



Boothh said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> KKA: Kendra has the right of it. You have 50% more blood than usual and that puts a strain on your system easier. Changing positions quickly can make you feel faint. Just take it easy and drink tons of water too!
> 
> Ugh. I have been SO nauseous all weekend. I usually just gag but I've rushed to the bathroom at least 3 times thinking I would surely vomit. Nothing though. Even once I just dry heaved over and over which was horrible! I sure hope this goes away soon but it only seems to be getting worse at the moment. :sick:
> 
> 
> I get the head rush thing too when I stand or sit up too fast my vision goes black for a few seconds and I can just hear pounding in my ears I have to hold onto the nearest thing so I don't go over, I just try to get up more slowly now but it's not always possible with a toddler sometimes you have to be fast haha :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah! I have to jump up and run after DS pretty fast. It's scary when you lose your vision and hearing because of the pounding in the ears. I try to slowly move in his direction if I suspect he might do something naughty but it doesn't always work. :haha:


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca - I think that's it is, I always knew jess was a boy but when it was confirmed I remember walking round the shops looking at girls clothes and being sad haha, I was soon excited again though! Maybe my brain is just setting be up so I'm happy if I get another boy though! I know really I won't care but boys are what I'm used to and iv let go of the looking at pink stuff now and I love all the robots and dinosaur stuff haha x


----------



## FlowerFairy

^^^^^ I'm the same Boothh! I have 2 boys and and everyone , even the sonographer presumes I want a girl but I know boys!! I love blue and hoodies and tractors and diggers lol. I won't know what to do with pink!!!!;)


----------



## vespersonicca

I have to admit though, I do have a little box of girl stuff that I've picked up used over the past couple years. :blush: I figure I can always give it away if I don't get a girl but part of me wants both. For purely financial/space reasons, another boy would be ideal. I can squeeze them in the same bedroom for longer than if I have a girl now. I really don't want to move anytime soon since I love our neighborhood. If we need something bigger than what we have now though, we will need to find another area since it's too expensive here. :(


----------



## Boothh

We are in the middle of moving (into my grandads while we look for a bigger house!) I'm considering having an early gender scan because if we have another boy we can get away with just a big second bedroom, if it's a girl we will need 3 rooms! I dont has any girl things but I did make my son wear a leopard outfit which DH always hated and said was too girly! I have kept that haha, I threw or gave away all my baby stuff, besides my pliko travel system but I don't want to use it again because the carseat was too heavy! And I didn't like it as the pushchair bit! I think I will sell and put the money towards a new one :) I already have a cot and crib so that's a good saving!


----------



## Boothh

Who's on fb?


----------



## DianaM

Boothh said:


> Who's on fb?

My mother says "Diana, you would be LOST without your cell phone, and Facebook" lol so yes... I do have Facebook :) if you'd like to search me, it's Diana McPherson from Ontario, Canada


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm Nic Dickson. If you can't find me I'll go on the laptop and post a link xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey, how are you all?
I've been really rough :nope: Came home from work last Monday and been signed off work since. I get really dizzy and sick when ever I stand up or walk.
Been to doctors and had blood tests and ruled loads out and they don't know what it is. Doctor said its basically a symptom of this pregnancy that just have to wait for it to go.. :cry: I've been so worried about the baby but heard heartbeat on the doppler a couple of times so I know everything is ok hopefully.
Doctor is trying to get hold of midwife for her to come and see me, incase she can suggest something, but I doubt it. 
Don't know what I'm going to do about work, if I'm off much longer they'd probably sack me :growlmad:
Trying not to stress about everything but its hard not to.
Got the scan on Wednesday, really can't wait at all... hoping it will make me feel better about things.

I was just reading back on some of the posts I've missed and it's so funny how you all are about having boys.. I'm the exact opposite.. I'm scared at the thought of having a boy.. I wouldn't know where to start or what to do!! I'm from a family of girls.. and just.. well what do you do with boy bits? Lol...

I'm on facebook too.. https://www.facebook.com/ElleEdwards84
Feel free to add me :flower:
Although we still haven't announced on FB or to everyone yet..will be doing in next week :happydance:

Hope everyone is well 
xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Sorry you've been feeling unwell, Work can't sack you though, They would be in so much trouble.
I like girls, I have 2 goddaughters and 6 neices but I find girls can be really whiny and sullen whereas boys are easily pleased :rofl: My sons can end up hurt and they soon get over it! Serioulsy I'll be happy with whatever I get xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

FlowerFairy said:


> Sorry you've been feeling unwell, Work can't sack you though, They would be in so much trouble.
> I like girls, I have 2 goddaughters and 6 neices but I find girls can be really whiny and sullen whereas boys are easily pleased :rofl: My sons can end up hurt and they soon get over it! Serioulsy I'll be happy with whatever I get xx

Thanks :flower:
I'm not on a contract though and only started beginning of last month... I dunno.. I know they can't. Just doesn't feel very secure and I'm not comfortable telling them I'm pregnant yet. But I may have to now.

Lol, I do know what you mean, boys seem to just keep going and aren't bothered... I would love to have a boy as my OH would love one, but just the thought is daunting. Unchartered territory for me :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

PrettyUnable said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling unwell, Work can't sack you though, They would be in so much trouble.
> I like girls, I have 2 goddaughters and 6 neices but I find girls can be really whiny and sullen whereas boys are easily pleased :rofl: My sons can end up hurt and they soon get over it! Serioulsy I'll be happy with whatever I get xx
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> I'm not on a contract though and only started beginning of last month... I dunno.. I know they can't. Just doesn't feel very secure and I'm not comfortable telling them I'm pregnant yet. But I may have to now.
> 
> Lol, I do know what you mean, boys seem to just keep going and aren't bothered... I would love to have a boy as my OH would love one, but just the thought is daunting. Unchartered territory for me :dohh:Click to expand...

Ah, so it's quite stressful being new into a role! I would be worrying too and you dont need to tell them yet.:hugs:
My husband wants a girl, as does my eldest son... my youngest doesnt want a baby at all :haha: He just says "not now" :haha: I think we'll go for no. 4 if this is a boy as hubby really wants a daughter, but no more than 4 !!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

FlowerFairy said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling unwell, Work can't sack you though, They would be in so much trouble.
> I like girls, I have 2 goddaughters and 6 neices but I find girls can be really whiny and sullen whereas boys are easily pleased :rofl: My sons can end up hurt and they soon get over it! Serioulsy I'll be happy with whatever I get xx
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> I'm not on a contract though and only started beginning of last month... I dunno.. I know they can't. Just doesn't feel very secure and I'm not comfortable telling them I'm pregnant yet. But I may have to now.
> 
> Lol, I do know what you mean, boys seem to just keep going and aren't bothered... I would love to have a boy as my OH would love one, but just the thought is daunting. Unchartered territory for me :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so it's quite stressful being new into a role! I would be worrying too and you dont need to tell them yet.:hugs:
> My husband wants a girl, as does my eldest son... my youngest doesnt want a baby at all :haha: He just says "not now" :haha: I think we'll go for no. 4 if this is a boy as hubby really wants a daughter, but no more than 4 !!!Click to expand...

Yeah, the job is fine.. just boring. But if I'm going to be signed off for a while it may be easier to explain it is pregnancy related. My doctor is being great though, he understands I haven't told them yet.
Lol, sounds like the opposite to us. My OH and daughter all want a boy - twin boys at that!! Can rule twins out though lol. 
And yeah we will probably have more to have a boy, if this baby is a girl.. but with a daughter each I think 3/4 babies is more than enough... my OH would keep going until we had a rugby team or I hit menopause I think :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

I can't find you ff x I can't post my name on here because mil googles me and stalks me so if anyone wants to add me then inbox me x


----------



## Leids

Just had a great dr. appointment today. :) Heard babies hb on the doppler! 160bpm. Have my NT scan next Tuesday. I also got my flu shot today, I was initially thinking against it but I have a bad immune system and am around so many people every day so I took the plunge. Now I'm feeling awful and my arm hurts, ergh! :( Hopefully it goes away soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs: I can't wait to find out what our LO is! Everyone seems to think it's a girl.


----------



## mamicoch

I've been absolutely lousy today! Can't even say what it is, just exhausted! Slept til gone 1pm, did not much else this afternoon, just had a bath & ready for bed again. Haven't been able to eat either, managed an omlette about an hour ago, but that's it.
Hoping I'll feel better tomorrow, don't want my poor daughter spending half term in bed with me!

Can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, and I still haven't told anyone!! So keen to get my scan done, hoping to get my appointment through in the next couple of days!

Are you other mums-to-be getting the flu jab?


----------



## Boothh

I might get it in 2nd tri but didn't want to do anything to risk losing the baby so declined it when offered at booking x


----------



## bumpin2012

I got my flu shot at my 12 week appt.

Im on FB, if you want to add me, just send me a PM.

Im totally on the fence about boy/girl. We want a boy, because the burden of producing a male child to pass on the family name fall on us (EVERYONE else has had girls), and I love the sports, and trucks, and all that activity. But a little girl would be wonderful too, and I love all the girly outfits, pigtails, and I would love to watch her wrap OH around her tiny little finger. So I guess either way, Im going to be thrilled!


----------



## KendraNoell

https://www.facebook.com/kendra684 is me on FB. I am pretty much obsessed with it.

I am starting to feel cruddy now in week 11 :(


----------



## Boothh

Eek scan this afternoon! Baby has been uncooperative this morning and I only found hb for about 5 seconds if that!


----------



## future_numan

Has everyone told their family and friends yet ?
We haven't and I am so torn on when too. I do know I want to tell the family when we are all togther so there are two oppertunties coming up.. a birthday party on Nov 13th or wait till Christmas ( we will be celerating two weeks earlier this year as we are going away on holiday)
I will be 14 weeks on the first occasion and about 18 weeks at the second..
Which would you do ?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I told my family at 5 weeks!! I don't know how you managed to keep thr secret!! I think if it as md and I'd waited this long I'd do it at Christmas!! That would be lovely xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

I haven't been offered the flu jab at all - should I ask for it?

Have scan in the morning - eek!! Soooooo excited, even if I am sick in the hospital on the walk to the appointment, I don't care!!! :happydance:

Yeah, if you've held out telling everyone that long - do it on Christmas. Especially if the November get together is for a birthday party, I wouldn't want to risk upsetting the birthday person and stealing their thunder of their day...
We're making official announcement on facebook tomorrow after scan.. I'm so excited, I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck at your scan!!!! Xx


----------



## future_numan

Good luck at the scan...

I am afraid that maybe by Christmas I might be showing enough that I won't be able to hide it so I am leaning more towards the 13th.. I don't knwo.. maybe I will see how I feel come the day..
My plan is to put a t-shirt on my daughter that says " No horsing around, I am going to be a big sister" and see who notices first..
For Christmas I plan on having a gender scan and that will be my present to my hubby.. a small box with a "girl or boy" candy cigar in it


----------



## Boothh

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/8d6337e8.jpg

10+4 back on track nuchal scan next Thursday at 11+6 so will announce after that all looking well! The woman doing my scan said all looked good as far as she could see though :)
Also been told my tear was classed as a 3b tear at this hospital and the hospital I've been to inbetween then and now classed it as a 4th! It means I can try for normal delivery if I want to :) :) :) will be Making the decision closer to the time though,
Iv told close family but people I don't see all the time don't know because they havnt 
needed to! We will do the big fb announcement next week x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Eeeeeek!! That's a lovely scan picture!¬! xx


----------



## mamicoch

Love the picture!

So jealous I still don't have my appointment! Can't wait to see my little Bubba!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm supposed to schedule my NT but the timing of it is the same week as my regular U/S at my doctors, so I dunno if I should do it or not, especially if I don't know if I will have to pay part of it. You can only get it done from 11+3 (tomorrow) and 13 weeks, and I have a scan with my OB on the 3rd of November, which is like the only weekday I have off in that time period. So I guess I'm not doing it... hubby wants me to in case there is something wrong w/ the baby so we have more time to prepare but I see it as being stressed out longer about something that we can't change anyway.


----------



## Boothh

Im only getting it because my last mmc the baby had chromosome problems and abnormalities so it seems silly not to check, I never wanted it with any other pregnancy though, I wouldn't get the amnio if it came back high risk either x


----------



## vespersonicca

Great scan picture! 

I have my first midwife appointment in a couple hours (very late I know but it was cancelled and rescheduled after I got out of the hospital). Tomorrow is the ultrasound. We plan on announcing via facebook in the afternoon. DH will scan the picture at work so we can post it. Looking forward to letting the cat out of the bag! I can't hide this gagging and exhaustion much longer...


----------



## sharon0302

vespersonicca said:


> Great scan picture!
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment in a couple hours (very late I know but it was cancelled and rescheduled after I got out of the hospital). Tomorrow is the ultrasound. We plan on announcing via facebook in the afternoon. DH will scan the picture at work so we can post it. Looking forward to letting the cat out of the bag! I can't hide this gagging and exhaustion much longer...

Not that late vespersonica I still haven't got my first appointment!!!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

i got my scan date this morning, its on monday i cant wait!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Scan went sooooooo well today!!! So happy and relieved. :happydance:
Baby was asleep at first, then woke up and wriggled for abit for us to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: Then baby turned over away from us and went back to sleep :haha:
Dated at 12+6!!!!! So takes due date to 4th May 2012 :cloud9:
I don't even care that I was sick in hospital everytime I stood up lol.
Just so so soooo happy, and made announcements on facebook so we are officially public now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Scan2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









Scan3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharon0302

Gorgeous pics!! My scan is 9th November so excited and nervous all at once.

Just two weeks and if all is well we can tell our son- hes my main priority and then the rest of the world!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## PrettyUnable

sharon0302 said:


> Gorgeous pics!! My scan is 9th November so excited and nervous all at once.
> 
> Just two weeks and if all is well we can tell our son- hes my main priority and then the rest of the world!
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


Yeah that was my priority too, we told my daughter at about 10 weeks when we had the scan letter appointment. 
She's 9 and she's so excited and happy and it was such a relief to tell her :flower:
Good luck and hope it goes well telling your son and with your scan :)


----------



## future_numan

:thumbup: a sweet U/S pic:thumbup:

I am so excited, we have our gender scan booked for 5:50pm on Dec 5th:happydance:
My plan is to go alone and surprise DH at Christmas..


----------



## kka

Hey ladies I have been hearing y'all talking about using you Doppler to listen to the heart beat. I'm planning on getting a Doppler but am wondering what Doppler you ladies use and if you like it? Recommendations for one would be great. Thanks so much


----------



## PrettyUnable

I've got a Sonoline B, bought it on Amazon and found heartbeat at 9+3
Would highly recommend it :)


----------



## DianaM

I also use the sonoline b it's the 3mhz probe and bought it off Kijiji. I found heartbeat the night I got it home, I was exactly 9 weeks.


----------



## Boothh

So exciting with all these announcements and scans now :) 

I have an angelsounds Doppler off amazon and first heard hb at 9+2! Can't find it today though but i saw baby yesterday and heard it last two days so thinking it must just be hiding somewhere! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Boothh said:


> So exciting with all these announcements and scans now :)
> 
> I have an angelsounds Doppler off amazon and first heard hb at 9+2! Can't find it today though but i saw baby yesterday and heard it last two days so thinking it must just be hiding somewhere! xx

Its probably shy from all the exposure LOL


----------



## Boothh

KendraNoell said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> So exciting with all these announcements and scans now :)
> 
> I have an angelsounds Doppler off amazon and first heard hb at 9+2! Can't find it today though but i saw baby yesterday and heard it last two days so thinking it must just be hiding somewhere! xx
> 
> Its probably shy from all the exposure LOLClick to expand...

:haha: I started to worry myself so got it out again when I had a really full bladder and it took my under a minute to find! The baby must be super wriggly! I only heard for about 10 seconds before it wandered off again but at least I am reassured now and can sleep easy! I'm going to put it away for a few days now because I don't want to start getting stressy about it! xx


----------



## Hope85

I bought a Sonoline B, 3mhz and we found our little heart beat at 8 weeks. i was surprised to find it so early.


----------



## sharon0302

Currently waiting for my angelsound to arrive in post from amazon-- excited!!!:happydance:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## Boothh

Eurggh feeling sick today :( the last 2 days have been nearly back to normal today I feel like I'm back at 5 weeks again :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

I dont have a doppler, I dont agree with them... but that's a whole different story!1 :flower: xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh. Just wrote a whole message and then shut the f"#%"g window. Grr! Hate when that happens!

Anyway, just got back from our scan today! :happydance: I was totally blown away at how amazed I felt... I really thought that it wouldn't be as strong of a reaction as it was with our first child but it totally was! :cloud9: *My due date has been adjusted to May 11th and it shouldn't change anymore now.* Turns out I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! Pretty cool when this morning I thought I was 11+0 :thumbup:

We also decided to finally announce on FB! I'm so excited! :happydance: We're going to post this picture with "Happy Halloween (from our littlest monster)" since he/she toally has an evil skull/alien look going on. I think it'll be pretty funny... :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







ultra1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sharon0302

Hee Hee!

Fab pic!


----------



## YoungNImum

aw fantastic scan pic!
x

dose anyone have the heart to heart prenatal listener? if so what do you think of it?
x


----------



## mamicoch

Lovely scan picture!!

I've been so ill. Up all night with a teriffic migraine & sickness. I'm really struggling with the headaches, and apparently they'll get worse in second tri. Think I need to see my GP, try & get something better than paracetamol.

Haven't got a doppler. Know I'd be deadly with one, using it all the time & panicking if the baby moved & I couldn't pick up the heartbeat!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Fab scan picture!!

I'm not too bad with the doppler, only used it a few times since buying it. That is the deal, to have limited use of it. If I get obsessed or paranoid with it, then my OH takes it away and hides it.
I really appreaciated having it though since being so sick and loosing over a stone in a week, I was worried about the effect on little baby, and hearing the heartbeat really helped calm and reassure me :happydance:
I can't wait to start feeling baby move now, thats the most amazing reassurance :)


----------



## mamicoch

PrettyUnable said:


> Fab scan picture!!
> 
> I'm not too bad with the doppler, only used it a few times since buying it. That is the deal, to have limited use of it. If I get obsessed or paranoid with it, then my OH takes it away and hides it.
> I really appreaciated having it though since being so sick and loosing over a stone in a week, I was worried about the effect on little baby, and hearing the heartbeat really helped calm and reassure me :happydance:
> I can't wait to start feeling baby move now, thats the most amazing reassurance :)


I might be crazy, but I swear I can feel the baby move sometimes!


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> I've been so ill. Up all night with a teriffic migraine & sickness. I'm really struggling with the headaches, and apparently they'll get worse in second tri. Think I need to see my GP, try & get something better than paracetamol.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that. I woke up with an aura followed by a migraine this morning. I'm glad I had the warning it was coming so I could take my meds ASAP. I use Imigran (a sumatriphan based med in nasal spray form). It constricts the blood vessels in the brains which dilate during a migraine. I'm just waiting for DH to come back from a meeting he had this morning so I can go lay down in the dark/quiet. DS isn't giving me a chance to rest at all. Feeling pretty nauseous too. Hope you can get something worked out with your GP. One of my biggest fears is to have a migraine with no meds available. I could take parcetamol but it doesn't treat the problem. Imigran hasn't taken away all the pain but have reduced it a lot. Hope this is a one-off. I had significantly fewer migraines during last pregnancy then while not pregnant.


----------



## Boothh

Lovely scan picture and great idea for announcing too :)
We will be announcing next Thursday after NT scan all being well xx


----------



## YoungNImum

we will be announcing after our scan on monday super exicted only 3more sleeps :D


----------



## PrettyUnable

mamicoch said:


> I might be crazy, but I swear I can feel the baby move sometimes!

I thought I felt the baby week before last whilst I was in the bath, it was like a ripple of bubbles feeling... but I don't want to believe it was the baby, incase it wasn't... my OH just thinks it was wind lol.

I felt my DD for first time when I was about 14weeks, so I'm hoping not much longer and will start to feel something :happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

I felt my son at 14 weeks as well, and can't wait to get to that stage, it just makes it feel real!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think I felt baby yesterday sat in the bath too. Sort of a scratching flutter. I felt my youngest at 14 weeks so I wasn't overly surprosed. I think at this early stage it's much less frequent and only when you really relax.... which is pretty hard for us girls!!! x


----------



## aimee-lou

I felt Earl at 10 weeks for the first time but it wasn't regular until about 14 weeks. I have felt a few flutters this time too so hopefully I'm not imagining things. 

I'm sorry I've not been on much girls. Been very busy with work and Earls birthday! :thumbup: He's currently taking a well earned nap before we go out later for a train ride and a nice tea out. My hubby is off to see Jools Holland tonight, so I thought it would be nice to treat us to something nice, plus it's my first pay day! :happydance: 

Is anyone else finding this is dragging? This baby is my second, and there's so much going on, I often forget I'm pregnant, especially now that the nausea has gone. I have had my booking in last week, so still have at least 2 weeks until my scan (don't have a date yet) so I really am just getting on with life, slowly getting fatter lol. Anyone else? I'm looking forward to the first scan in some ways. Nervous of course just in case, but we don't plan anything until that has gone, so once we have that, we can start to stock up on nappies, adn I can tell work when I will be finishing for maternity (21st march! :happydance:) not that I'm excited lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm on my 3rd and it's weird. I could go buy stuff now Ive had my 12 weeks scan but I dont need anything!! I forget Im pregnant. I think once I have 20 week scan and know what flavour baby is, it might get a bit more exciting!!! x


----------



## DianaM

FlowerFairy said:


> I'm on my 3rd and it's weird. I could go buy stuff now Ive had my 12 weeks scan but I dont need anything!! I forget Im pregnant. I think once I have 20 week scan and know what flavour baby is, it might get a bit more exciting!!! x

Can't seem to find you on Facebook.....


----------



## PrettyUnable

Me too.. I searched for you Nic and couldn't find you either...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh I think I have good security !!
Here I am 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=539414304 xx


----------



## DianaM

Hey everyone! It's been a while for me too since I've been on.. Still have my morning sickness pretty much all day... it comes and goes but im SO super tired ALL the time. Had my second prenatal appointment the other day where they said "are you SURE you're not further along than you think" (*because my uterus was really high for being only 12 weeks and a larger.. more like 13-14 weeks) I'm positive I cannot be further along seeing as I got pregnant RIGHT after being on birth control... then they asked if I was having TWINS!?! So... The other night I was listening on my doppler for the heartbeat and SWEAR I heard two... Now I'm not a doctor or anything and the ultrasound DID only show one.. but one heartbeat read around 145ish and the other was way up to 185..... i kept going back and fourth and every few inches they were different... not sure if it's just an echo or something but not gunna lie it was really weird! I pick up my own heartbeat as well as the whoosh of the placenta so I know its not that either... maybe I'm just having one HUGE baby! haha Twins DO run in our family on BOTH sides, and i actually have fraternal twin sisters as well. It's weird that they would have asked me that question though because right from when I first found out I was pregnant I had this "feeling" like it was more than one.. especially since I started showing at like 6 weeks. This IS my second baby though so it's probably just because my body knows where to go. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mamicoch

Just been in the phone to the ante natal clinic as I still haven't had an appointment through. After a 10min panic, not being able to find my notes, they've booked me in for Tuesday! I'm chuffed, hoping I'll be able to relax a little then!


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't believe they aren't going to give you another US so that you can be sure! In the US they would have, or at least my OB would have.


----------



## Boothh

Aimee-Lou Happy late birthday to earl xx

Mamicoch - yaay for appointment!


DianaM - that is really weird! I'd be tempted to go get a private scan to see if it was me!! xx


----------



## kka

For those ladies that are out of the first trimester or almost out, have you started to feel better?????


----------



## future_numan

Is anyone starting to show yet ?
I can't even feel the top of my uterus above the pelvic bone yet ?
I am begining to think something is wrong:wacko:
I haven't seen / heard from baby since my U/S @ 6 weeks, they couldn't pick up a heartbeat on the doppler at my last MW appt two weeks ago. I was told it was too early.
But everything I have read says that I should start feeling the "bulge" after 12 weeks..


----------



## YoungNImum

Ill share my bumpage! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0492.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumpin2012

kka said:


> For those ladies that are out of the first trimester or almost out, have you started to feel better?????


I fel better at about 10 weeks, and then last week (mid week 12) I started feeling really ill all over again, and I still feel pretty ill. 

Hoping it passes for good soon!


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> Is anyone starting to show yet ?
> I can't even feel the top of my uterus above the pelvic bone yet ?
> I am begining to think something is wrong:wacko:
> I haven't seen / heard from baby since my U/S @ 6 weeks, they couldn't pick up a heartbeat on the doppler at my last MW appt two weeks ago. I was told it was too early.
> But everything I have read says that I should start feeling the "bulge" after 12 weeks..


I *think* I can feel mine, but im not really sure what im looking for and if it is what I am thinking it is, then it feels quite high, almost in between my pubic bone and bellybutton.

I heard a HB at 12 weeks, but I have heard of people who have babies that like to hide. Maybe you have a tilted uterus? I think that can make baby and uterus hide for longer???


----------



## future_numan

To be honest, I am not sure if I have a tilted uterus or not but sitting her this evening I could have swore I felt a " flutter" , I felt it about three times actually in about ten minutes. Only thing is I felt it about midway between my pelvic bone and my belly button.
I am about 5'2" and 170lbs so I am not of small frame so no noticable bump yet.. so could it be the baby or something else ?


----------



## KendraNoell

I wouldn't stress about not feeling your uterus yet, some of us chunky girls might never feel it. LOL. But for real, if you are carrying farther back or just not getting as big as average you wouldn't feel it. I would go back the lack of period, no cramping, raging hormones, as better signs that nothing is wrong


----------



## Boothh

I have popped out a little now but this is my 6th pregnancy and the 4th time I have gotten to this point so it seems to pop out earlier now, I am always shocked how high up they are when I get a scan with my first LO it was way lower down!


----------



## zombina

ok so I don't know all the abbreviations you guys are using so I am confused!! But my due date is May 6th 2012 :) My sister is hoping it will be early or a week or 2 late as her 30th is on the 8th!! hehe!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats hun! There is a thread in the welcome section that has a big list of abbreviations xx

Wish me luck guys! Halloween party tonight and were still underground! Hope we can keep the secret! xx


----------



## Daisy811

Hi guys!!
Haven't been around for a while, my internet has been down.
How's everyone doing?
Considering everything is supposed to be getting better this week i have felt more sick and had more heachaches than i've had the rest of the time!
Got scan on wednesday, 13+1 so v excited, will book private gender scan after that. Am starting to show now too. Can't believe nearly in second tri already!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Hi guys!!
> Haven't been around for a while, my internet has been down.
> How's everyone doing?
> Considering everything is supposed to be getting better this week i have felt more sick and had more heachaches than i've had the rest of the time!
> Got scan on wednesday, 13+1 so v excited, will book private gender scan after that. Am starting to show now too. Can't believe nearly in second tri already!!
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

I'm struggling with headaches too, really bad. & because i don't want to take anything, they then turn to migraines, which confine me to bed, usually on my days off! Sickness is pretty much gone, still get nausea from time to time, but that's an occupational hazard with me anyway (Care Assistant!).

I can't believe we'll be second tri next week either! & I have my scan the day before you, at 13 weeks exactly! Really nervous about it though!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG I'm huge :( I am starting to be really self-conscious.


----------



## zombina

KendraNoell said:


> OMG I'm huge :( I am starting to be really self-conscious.

Why would you be self conscious?? You have a baby in there, you have the best excuse ever to get big!! :) Don't worry about it!! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck boothh I hope you manage to keep it shhhhtm!

We FINALLY have a scan date - 7th Nov eeeek! Cannot wait to see Jellybean wriggling around :)

Hope everyone is ok I have missed a lot as been away and have like 20 pages to catch up on or something silly :haha: been working away and working away for one more week from tomorrow so will be back in full swing from the 5th Nov :) xx


----------



## DianaM

Anyone else dealing with the absolute WORST sciatic pain ever?? This is going on day 3 of absolutely NO sleep for me. I wake up every 20 min almost crying because I can't get into a position that's comfortable. I've had hip pain before pregnancy but this is unbearable. I go to the chiropractor weekly and recently went for a massage but it's getting SO expensive. Anyone have any ideas on how to help it? I seriously am having a hard time walking :( Im not a big person and haven't gained THAT much weight.. I'm 5 foot 8 and currently 129 pounds.


----------



## DianaM

(p.s anyone else out there with Facebook that wants to chat you can search for me under Diana McPherson) I think I added everyone who has Facebook but if I missed you let me know!


----------



## mamicoch

DianaM said:


> Anyone else dealing with the absolute WORST sciatic pain ever?? This is going on day 3 of absolutely NO sleep for me. I wake up every 20 min almost crying because I can't get into a position that's comfortable. I've had hip pain before pregnancy but this is unbearable. I go to the chiropractor weekly and recently went for a massage but it's getting SO expensive. Anyone have any ideas on how to help it? I seriously am having a hard time walking :( Im not a big person and haven't gained THAT much weight.. I'm 5 foot 8 and currently 129 pounds.

I had really bad sciatica when carrying my daughter, & found great relief in swimming, especially if you can get into a heated pool.
I've started having slight niggles alread. It was hands down the worst part of my pregnancy last time, I really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!
> Haven't been around for a while, my internet has been down.
> How's everyone doing?
> Considering everything is supposed to be getting better this week i have felt more sick and had more heachaches than i've had the rest of the time!
> Got scan on wednesday, 13+1 so v excited, will book private gender scan after that. Am starting to show now too. Can't believe nearly in second tri already!!
> Hope everyone is ok xxx
> 
> I'm struggling with headaches too, really bad. & because i don't want to take anything, they then turn to migraines, which confine me to bed, usually on my days off! Sickness is pretty much gone, still get nausea from time to time, but that's an occupational hazard with me anyway (Care Assistant!).
> 
> I can't believe we'll be second tri next week either! & I have my scan the day before you, at 13 weeks exactly! Really nervous about it though!Click to expand...


Good luck for your scan, sure everything will be fine. I'm a bit nervous too, been having a lot of lower bach ache today and pain low down in my tummy across both sides, so been a bit worried. Hopefully just some stretching pain? xx


----------



## Boothh

Managed really well everyone else was drunk so nobody noticed that I wasn't drinking or smoking!! Was doing great til I dropped my bag and a clearblue wrapper fell out :dohh: luckily nobody noticed! shows how long I havnt cleaned my bag our for haha!

Really feel for you girls with sciatica! :( iv had it before and really hoping and praying it doesn't come while I'm pregnant! One thing that is really annoying me at the moment is restless leg syndrome OMG had it with my son and iv got it again already! :( I HATE it :(


----------



## vespersonicca

We just got back from our halloween party too and had a nice time. Still battling nausea but I am pretty thankfully that that seems to be the worst of it. Sounds like some of you are really suffering. Hope some relief comes and pronto!


----------



## KendraNoell

Diana- YES I have had some sciatica issues. My sacro-illiac (I think?) joint has been popping in and out and when its out its very painful. Also spending a lot of money on massage/chiro and I need a solution as well. Tried some exercises that other people told me about and sometimes they work, sometimes not.


----------



## Hope85

Hi Girls, 
We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures. 
I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.
 



Attached Files:







12 Weeks Squid 1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sharon0302

Gorgeous picture! Can't wait for my scan!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely picture!! Xx


----------



## mamicoch

Hope85 said:


> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.

Oh wow, amazing picture! I'm intrigued by the nub theory too!
Looking forward to my scan tomorrow now!


----------



## KendraNoell

Was that a transvaginal u/s or a belly one?


----------



## vespersonicca

Really nice picture. Soooo sweet looking. We had nice clear one with our first child and totally weird/unclear/scary-looking pictures with our second. Yours is just gorgeous!


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> Diana- YES I have had some sciatica issues. My sacro-illiac (I think?) joint has been popping in and out and when its out its very painful. Also spending a lot of money on massage/chiro and I need a solution as well. Tried some exercises that other people told me about and sometimes they work, sometimes not.

Is that the joint that when you move your leg to the outside it kind of snaps? For example I have on both sides were if I'm lying down or sitting I can spread my legs out to either side and both sides will pop out almost feels like it's right where my leg would connect to my hip socket deep inside. Ive been doing a few stretches that the massage therapist told me to do but so far no luck in helping :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

what a beautiful scan picture :) 

haha boothh that is funny!! At least you managed to keep it up and no one saw the wrapper!!

Diana - sorry you are really suffering it is a horrid pain :( I think I am having it a bit as got a really bad pain down my right side of back into my right leg type shooting pain?? not sure what it is but it hurts...heard proper bad sciatica is really painful though, I can only empathise with having sever spd so much so I couldn't walk and was bed bound for last month or so :( I would recommend seeing someone about posture alignment best to see a physio as they can help with the way you walk and stand which is norm key contributor - I am on FB but will wait until I have told everyone before adding ppl on here just in case :hugs:

I am sooo tired atm I just cried :cry: how pathetic!! I also had really bad shoulder pain into my right arm and it goes numb tingly and painful - I got it with 1st preg but worse now again and in agony need some massages baaaadly :(


----------



## Boothh

This baby keeps hiding! I was panicking for ages earlier then found it after trying again, 152bpm! I think after everything that's happened to us I'm just waiting for something to go wrong! Can't wait til thursday NT scan then we can announce and enjoy and I ca relax a little bit xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Hope85 said:


> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.

I love guessing! Lovely pic and so clear!

I think it looks very girly to me! are you going to find out the gender? or wait until baby is born?


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Hope85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.
> 
> Oh wow, amazing picture! I'm intrigued by the nub theory too!
> Looking forward to my scan tomorrow now!Click to expand...

So excited for you!! What times your appointment? x


----------



## Daisy811

Hope85 said:


> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.

What a lovely clear picture! How far are you when you had scan? x


----------



## Daisy811

slightly random question...
has anyone got their belly button periced? Do you know when i should be removing it? x


----------



## mamicoch

My appt is at 11. I'm pretty anxious, been having some cramping since yesterday evening, though it's quite mild. Be glad to see my little bubba & know everything is ok!

I had a piercing when I got pregnant with my daughter. I decided to take mine out pretty much straight away, though I'm pretty sure you can get maternity bars which are longer!


----------



## Hope85

KendraNoell said:


> Was that a transvaginal u/s or a belly one?

It was a belly scan.. had a belly scan at 6 weeks too.


----------



## Hope85

bumpin2012 said:


> Hope85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.
> 
> I love guessing! Lovely pic and so clear!
> 
> I think it looks very girly to me! are you going to find out the gender? or wait until baby is born?Click to expand...

We are going to wait untill baby arrives. My OH really wants to know though. I think its all part of the adventure, with a nice little surprise at the end. Ive had a few people say its a girl though...


----------



## Hope85

Daisy811 said:


> Hope85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> We had our 12 week scan, it was so lovely and i wanted to share our pictures.
> I'm not sure about knub guessing, but your guesses are welcome.
> 
> What a lovely clear picture! How far are you when you had scan? xClick to expand...


Thank you. We were 11w5d..


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies! Anyone else still waiting on their scan date? I still haven't got mine. :nope: 11 weeks tomorrow and I'm showing quite a lot. I want to keep it under wraps until after the scan but I don't know if I'll be able to keep it secret for another 3 weeks? 

Sciatica! Yuck! I have the beginnings of it with a nasty trapped nerve in my right leg/bum cheek! My leg goes completely numb and I can't move it! Oh joy! I'm hoping my SI problem wont come back with this one. With Earl I had it very very severely and could barely stand up without a hoist by the time I was in 3rd tri! :wacko: 

Best go and make me and Earl some lunch! He's at the CM from 1.30 and he's not even up from his nap yet! :blush:


----------



## mamicoch

Just had my scan, saw a perfect, healthy little baby at 13weeks 2 days! Poor little thing had the hiccups!

Feeling so relieved now!!

Hope everyone is ok!xx


----------



## YoungNImum

I had my scan yesterday new due date 18th May x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0493.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0495.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamicoch

My new due date is 6th May 2012 x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Great news ladies. Will update this eve ing on the laptop xx


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> Just had my scan, saw a perfect, healthy little baby at 13weeks 2 days! Poor little thing had the hiccups!
> 
> Feeling so relieved now!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!xx

Very happy for you! You were so worried. Now to try and relax and get over all-day sickness!


----------



## FlowerFairy

All Updated xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Nic can you update my due date to the 4th please hun?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Just had my scan, saw a perfect, healthy little baby at 13weeks 2 days! Poor little thing had the hiccups!
> 
> Feeling so relieved now!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!xx

Fantastic news!! :hugs:
Bet you are so relieved.
I've got my appointment at 9am tomorrow, starting to get a bit anxious now.


----------



## JJules611

Hello May bluebells!! :hugs:

I haven't been on in a while, but I just read through so many posts to catch up!!! I especially love the Beautiful scan pics!!

My due date changed from May 6th to May 1st!!!

I have a feeling my baby is going to be a big baby, he/she is measuring ahead of dates... I know exactly when I ovulated because I'm obsessive (I am sure you ALL know what that is like when TTC):haha: and on top of that my husband was a 12lb baby!!!!!!! yikes!

Can we discuss vaginal delivery verse a C-section? I have so many embarassing questions to ask about vaginal delivery. If anyone is willing to give me some details/pros/cons please let me know. :hugs::kiss: Happy, healthy pregnancy's to everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> My new due date is 6th May 2012 x

Mine too, yay! :) xx


----------



## Daisy811

i wonder if they'll change my dates tomorrow?
I've become quite attched to 9th May! lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

wouldn't say there are any cons to having a vaginal delivery....a c-section is major surgery.....it is not natural and only an option when it is safer for Mum and/or baby...that is my opinion....I will wait to be shot! :haha:


----------



## DianaM

Yay for everyones good news!! I also got some good news today!! My ultrasound to find out the gender is finally booked!!! We go in December 6th at 10:00am!!! I'm SO excited!! Although I'm positive it's a girl lol. Guess we'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on the great scans, xxx

I thought since having my LO (always been told) that I would have to have c section this time, but now iv been told and reassured they are happy fr me to gonaturally if I want to!! I am so happy and relieved! Labour is made out to be alot worse than it is! The pushing was the only bit that hurt me really! Im really looking forward to be in labour ad giving birth I'm so excited to do it again! It was an amazing experience!


----------



## DianaM

JJules611 said:


> Hello May bluebells!! :hugs:
> 
> I haven't been on in a while, but I just read through so many posts to catch up!!! I especially love the Beautiful scan pics!!
> 
> My due date changed from May 6th to May 1st!!!
> 
> I have a feeling my baby is going to be a big baby, he/she is measuring ahead of dates... I know exactly when I ovulated because I'm obsessive (I am sure you ALL know what that is like when TTC):haha: and on top of that my husband was a 12lb baby!!!!!!! yikes!
> 
> Can we discuss vaginal delivery verse a C-section? I have so many embarassing questions to ask about vaginal delivery. If anyone is willing to give me some details/pros/cons please let me know. :hugs::kiss: Happy,
> healthy pregnancy's to everyone!!!!!!!!!

Ask away! I had lots of questions when I was pregnant with my son too. I was only 17 and scared shitless of labour! I had just turned 18 when I had him and had a vaginal delivery. It for sure wasn't as bad as they make it out to be. My son was a premie but a very large one! At 32 weeks when he was born he was 5lbs 15oz. Honestly I have a friend who went for c-sections for all 5 of her children and was in so much pain for weeks after. Of course it's not the most fun for labour but recovery time for me was a walk in the park compared to all of my friends who had surgery. Plus as SOON as I saw my baby ALL pain disappeared. I would totally go for a natural birth over a c-section. Plus they do have awesome pain meds if it gets really bad :) I didn't have a choice they made me get an epidural because they wanted to stop labour but ended up turning it off when they knew I was going to have him the next day anyways so I felt everything.


----------



## JJules611

Thanks for the info!! 

DianaM you said ask away so here goes:haha: after vaginal delivery does everything go back to looking normal down there? Is sex the same? I am so scared of tearing or getting "loose" <---sorry TMI after vaginal delivery and not enjoying sex with my husband or vice versa.

What is the baby is to big, do they always have to cut you (episiotomy?) On a scale of 1-10 how painful is vaginal delivery? I have so many questions this is my first pregnancy!! Thank you in advance!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello ladies, feel like I haven't been on here in ages!

So excited to make it past the 12 week mark. Also super duper excited for my appointment on Thursday. I am starting to get round ligament pains (I think?) which is irritating but it makes me feel better as I can't feel my uterus yet since I had a lot of belly weight to begin with.

Thanks for starting the topic about vaginal delivery- I have a lot of questions too- I will probably go over to the third tri or whatever and read threads there too.


----------



## vespersonicca

JJules611 said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> DianaM you said ask away so here goes:haha: after vaginal delivery does everything go back to looking normal down there? Is sex the same? I am so scared of tearing or getting "loose" <---sorry TMI after vaginal delivery and not enjoying sex with my husband or vice versa.
> 
> What is the baby is to big, do they always have to cut you (episiotomy?) On a scale of 1-10 how painful is vaginal delivery? I have so many questions this is my first pregnancy!! Thank you in advance!!!!!!!! :flower:

I had a vaginal delivery where I ended up needing an episiotomy but I tore after that (had to go to surgery after) and the baby was birthed using a suction cup! I can speak a bit about that and after and answer some of your questions based on my own experience. 

As for the 1-10 question, the answers you get will run the gamut I'm sure. The individual pain tolerance, baby size, mother size, pain medicine, etc will all make everyone's experience 100% different! My birth was kind of hellish (9?) but, TBH, I'm kind of looking forward to this next birth. It really MUST go better than the last one!

If they need to make a cut, I don't really think it's a super big deal. It is cleaner and easier to sew up. I was really worried about it too but I must say, when they told me they were doing it (it was necessary), I just wanted that baby out! My baby's head and shoulders were about the same width so unfortunately he didn't just slip out once I got the head part over with. The shoulders are what caused some tearing... a lot actually. The tearing went down to the anus and partially through from the vagina to the anus. I wound up with stitches inside and from the bottom of the vagina all the way down and partially around the anus. 

Did that make any sense. Hope so... anyway, the recovery after that was a little longer than with a vaginal birth without tearing of course. We didn't try to have sex until about 7 weeks after the birth. I actually found that I was too tight and it hurt inside! I didn't enjoy it. :cry: It takes some time for tissue that has been sewn to become softer and flexible again. I was really worried and asked about it with my doctor too. Before the birth, my DH and I were a perfect fit. Now I couldn't take him and that really bothered me. We didn't try too often but I would say that about 4-5 months after the birth, things started changing. The tissue gave way more and the inside (which in my case had also tore a bit) became less sore and I started enjoying again. It was slow though and I only liked certain positions. By 6-8 months we were having normal sex and I felt the same size again. 

Everyone's case will be her own of course but I hear that a lot of woman find that they feel even tighter after birth, the opposite of the problem you're worrying about! Birth is a huge deal for the body and it naturally takes time to get back to normal. I recall reading something about it taking a full year after birth before your body will return to the state it was before pregnancy, just to keep things in perspective.

Oh, and because I imagine someone will ask at some point about this too, yeah, I totally pooped while pushing. :haha: You won't care. The nurses will probably clean it so fast that your won't even notice!


----------



## sharon0302

My son was a forceps delivery, and when the epidural finally worked it wasn't bad, but obviously painful afterwards and he had huge bruises down his face for a few days! But I much preferred it as an option to c-section!

However in longer term view, think it has affected him he hates his head being in tight spaces or feeling trapped and reacts badly, we put it down to a residual memory of being "stuck"!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I *think* we're all updated!!
I've had 2 vagainal births and would never choose a section without some serious medical reason. There would be no way I could look after a child, a toddler, a newborn and hubby and dog after major abdominal surgery!!!!!
All my bits and bobs are fine after 2 births, no worries there!! :) xx


----------



## mamicoch

I'm gonna try for a natural birth this time. Got an open mind though, and will do whatever necessary to get this baby out safely!


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> Yay for everyones good news!! I also got some good news today!! My ultrasound to find out the gender is finally booked!!! We go in December 6th at 10:00am!!! I'm SO excited!! Although I'm positive it's a girl lol. Guess we'll have to wait and see!!

Mine is on the 5th @ 6pm.. where are you going for yours ?


----------



## future_numan

JJules611 said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> DianaM you said ask away so here goes:haha: after vaginal delivery does everything go back to looking normal down there? Is sex the same? I am so scared of tearing or getting "loose" <---sorry TMI after vaginal delivery and not enjoying sex with my husband or vice versa.
> 
> What is the baby is to big, do they always have to cut you (episiotomy?) On a scale of 1-10 how painful is vaginal delivery? I have so many questions this is my first pregnancy!! Thank you in advance!!!!!!!! :flower:

I have had four vaginal deliveries ( my first I had stitches because they had to use forcepts , she had the cord around her neck and needed to get out fast) 
I went right back to normal afterwards..I am a firm beleiver in "kegal" excersises. They helped me alot before and after delivery.
As for the pain..god gave me this wonderful ability to " forgive and forget" about the pain of labour.. I have always looked at it as a pain with a purpose..and a great gift in the end.


----------



## anti

Hi girls - can I join you lot as well please. Im due May 17th. Got my first scan on Monday and it really cant come quick enough!!!


----------



## mamicoch

anti said:


> Hi girls - can I join you lot as well please. Im due May 17th. Got my first scan on Monday and it really cant come quick enough!!!

Congratulations & welcome!x


----------



## Daisy811

Had scan this morning, baby all looking good and healthy.
I was measuring 13+4 so have changed due date to 5th May and have booked 20 week scan for 20th December.
Will try and take photo of pic later and post.
Hope everyones ok, and welcome anti! xxx


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> I *think* we're all updated!!
> I've had 2 vagainal births and would never choose a section without some serious medical reason. There would be no way I could look after a child, a toddler, a newborn and hubby and dog after major abdominal surgery!!!!!
> All my bits and bobs are fine after 2 births, no worries there!! :) xx

Sorry to be a pain but would you be able to change me to 5th May!
Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

ooo, just looked and i'm the only one on our thread for the 5th!


----------



## mamicoch

Daisy811 said:


> Had scan this morning, baby all looking good and healthy.
> I was measuring 13+4 so have changed due date to 5th May and have booked 20 week scan for 20th December.
> Will try and take photo of pic later and post.
> Hope everyones ok, and welcome anti! xxx

Glad everything went well!!
You're a day ahead of me now!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Thank you ladies for all of the wonderful info! Iwas wondering many of the same things!

I have a very low pain tolerance, so Im terrified of labour in general. I keep telling myself that we were made to do this, and if it was REALLY that bad no one would do it again...


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't want to know about the poop part :( the less I have to think about that the better... my husband is a jerk and said he's gonna point it out when I'm in labor... guess he doesn't want to have the ability to try for another child after that!


----------



## vespersonicca

Daisy811 said:


> ooo, just looked and i'm the only one on our thread for the 5th!

I'm all alone on the 11th too! :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

anti said:


> Hi girls - can I join you lot as well please. Im due May 17th. Got my first scan on Monday and it really cant come quick enough!!!

Welcome and congrats!! Added to 1st Post! :flower:



Daisy811 said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I *think* we're all updated!!
> I've had 2 vagainal births and would never choose a section without some serious medical reason. There would be no way I could look after a child, a toddler, a newborn and hubby and dog after major abdominal surgery!!!!!
> All my bits and bobs are fine after 2 births, no worries there!! :) xx
> 
> Sorry to be a pain but would you be able to change me to 5th May!
> Thanks hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Nay problemo!! I think you've asked me a couple of times now and I've missed :haha: Not ignoring you I promise :hugs:

Can't believe the May Bluebells are heading into 2nd Tri!!! My 20 week scan is 14th Dec and we'll be finding out beans flavour then.... Or in 2 weeks if I can persudade hubby we NEED a gender scan :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

Your a lemon FF! I can't believe were all nearly in second tri now! Had my NT scan today went well measurement was 1.8mm :) we saw the baby flex it's hand and all it's fingers! So cool and it has such long legs compared to last week!
Bitten the bullet now and announced on fb! 20 week scan on 3rd jan! So something to look forward to after Christmas! I'll be 20+4 then x


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> I didn't want to know about the poop part :( the less I have to think about that the better... my husband is a jerk and said he's gonna point it out when I'm in labor... guess he doesn't want to have the ability to try for another child after that!

Hahah aw. It happened to me during my first delivery. I wasn't aware until my ex told me but he said the nurse had it cleaned up so fast you barely noticed. He only told me because I asked and had I not asked, he would have likely forgotten about it. In the moment, there are more important things going on that you don't even notice and I'm sure your hubby won't either :)


----------



## kka

vespersonicca said:


> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> ooo, just looked and i'm the only one on our thread for the 5th!
> 
> I'm all alone on the 11th too! :)Click to expand...

I'm on the 11th just haven't had my date updated.


----------



## vespersonicca

kka said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> ooo, just looked and i'm the only one on our thread for the 5th!
> 
> I'm all alone on the 11th too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the 11th just haven't had my date updated.Click to expand...

Yay! :flower:


----------



## JJules611

Thank you for all the great advice and thank you for sharing personal stories about birth. This is my first and I'm so nervous!! Has anyone experienced a C-section?


----------



## KendraNoell

What an emotional day, ladies!

Had an awful nightmare last night that I miscarried, thought it was so real that when I woke up I was thinking about returning baby stuff- then was so relieved when it wasn't true...

Anyway, had appointment today, some blood in my urine, labs got sent out on it, not sure what that could be. Dr couldn't find HB on doppler so I started freaking out because of my nightmare, and so we did an ultrasound and baby is measuring spot on and HB of 152. And it is a rocker baby already :D
 



Attached Files:







PicsIn1320369284159.png
File size: 353.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamicoch

JJules611 said:


> Thank you for all the great advice and thank you for sharing personal stories about birth. This is my first and I'm so nervous!! Has anyone experienced a C-section?

I had an emergency c-section with my daughter.
It isn't something I would opt to do again unless necessary. It's just such a tough recovery time, & I remember it being very painful for quite a while afterwards. The consultant asked me on Tuesday if I'd like to try naturally this time, and I am keen, as there was no physical reason I couldn't deliver last time, it was my daughter becoming distressed.

So as long as this baby copes, and my body can handle it, I'm hoping for a natural birth!


----------



## PrettyUnable

I had a emergency c-section with my daughter as I had food poisoning and she was in distress, her heart rate was up and down when they eventually found it.
I had only been in the hospital 20 mins when they were wheeling me down to theatre and I signed the consent form just as I was going under general.
It was my worst nightmare.
My daughter was in the NICU for 2 weeks before we could even touch or hold her and we finally got to take her home after 3 weeks.

I'm under consultant care this time around because of it and I'm terrified.
I really hoped to have a water birth, which I'm not allowed as I'll be constantly monitored.
I was hoping to be mobile and move around for as long as I could but looks like because of the monitoring I won't be allowed to - unless the hospital have a mobile monitor, which I need to ask midwife at my next appointment.

The things that scare me the most are that this will be my first labour, I've never gone into labour. How will I know when I'm in labour?
I don't want another caesarean unless it's life or death again.
I want as little intervention as possible, I don't want an epidural, I don't want ventouse or forceps.
I don't know if I'd rather tear or have an episiotomy.
I'm not sure about pethedine or any other drugs that have an effect on the baby...
I'm hoping to just stick to gas and air and TENS machine. But am I being completely unrealistic?

I can't begin to comprehend the pain level it will be, how I could possibly endure it.

I feel completely terrified and lost about it all...and I don't want to feel so disappointed and let down as last time... so how in hell do you prepare? :shrug:


----------



## vespersonicca

PrettyUnable said:


> The things that scare me the most are that this will be my first labour, I've never gone into labour. How will I know when I'm in labour?
> I don't want another caesarean unless it's life or death again.
> I want as little intervention as possible, I don't want an epidural, I don't want ventouse or forceps.
> I don't know if I'd rather tear or have an episiotomy.
> I'm not sure about pethedine or any other drugs that have an effect on the baby...
> I'm hoping to just stick to gas and air and TENS machine. But am I being completely unrealistic?

:hugs: It's probably not much consolation, but your body is made for this! You will know when labor starts. Us women have a strange intuition about these things. The contractions will come and keep coming. It will just feel different than anytime before. You won't probably be in a rush to the hospital if everything is going normally so you will have plenty of time to know if the contractions stop. I hadn't ever even had a practice contraction but when they came, I just knew. :flower:

I had a pretty strict birth plan my first time around. I wanted a natural water birth, no pain meds, etc. I was pretty afraid of an episiotomy too. I wound up with an epidural, laying on my back in a hospital bed and a suction cup birth. I had an episiotomy because the baby wasn't coming out. I tore a lot too. Everything went "wrong" so to speak according to my "plan." If I hadn't had the episiotomy I might have wound of with a c-section so that was definitely the lesser of two evils, for lack of a better expression. It's all just part of it. 

This time around I would still like to cope as long as I can pain-med free. If things proceed faster, I might even manage it. I learned to take it as it comes. The only "natural" bit of my last birth wound up being that I decided to do it completely naked. It was the only choice I got to have in the end. You won't know how realistic you're being until you get there and see how this birth is going to be. You might cope with the TENS. You might not. In the end, there will be a baby and you will have birthed, one way or another. :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

PrettyUnable said:


> The things that scare me the most are that this will be my first labour, I've never gone into labour. How will I know when I'm in labour?
> I don't want another caesarean unless it's life or death again.
> I want as little intervention as possible, I don't want an epidural, I don't want ventouse or forceps.
> I don't know if I'd rather tear or have an episiotomy.
> I'm not sure about pethedine or any other drugs that have an effect on the baby...
> I'm hoping to just stick to gas and air and TENS machine. But am I being completely unrealistic?

My daughter was my only child and labor experience. I had never gone through anything like it before and to be honest, I wasn't sure I was in labor either. Contractions hit hard at 3am and I just sat online posting on my blog and a pregnancy forum about my symptoms and feelings. Everyone kept saying it sounds like labor but I didn't want to go to the hospital to be told "nope, it's not time! you're crazy!"

My Mom woke up at 5:30am and I said "I think I'm in labor?" and she freaked out asking why I didn't wake her haha. She asked if I timed my contractions and I said, "I've never done that before... I don't know how." We sat and she helped me time them for an hour or two. Finally I thought my waters were leaking (it was just urine, whoops) so she called the L&D unit to ask what we should do. They asked if I had been checked, how dilated was I, etc and we said I hadn't been checked yet so they told me to come in. They gave me a bed in a delivery room, checked my cervix and said I was 4cm and 90% effaced and said it wasn't my waters leaking. I had my daughter later that day.

Point is... I just rode it out a few hours by myself, not knowing I was in labor but it gets to a point where you just know. Contractions are consistent and spaced somewhat equally apart. You can always ask your dr or midwife as to what you need to be on the look out for :)


----------



## Boothh

My mum and husband forced me to hospital when in labour with LO! We went to the cinema when I started getting contractions, I didn't want to sit at home waiting, I started getting them at 9pm and they started to 'hurt' about 4am got to hosp at 5am and was 5cm dilated I didn't even want to go because I thought I should be in more pain! At 8cm I was still fine, I had pethadine and it was amazing, and just stopped talking or w/e to have gas and air through a contraction, the midwife was told to check me again because he didn't believe I was 8cm and sat there calm as anything lol! I really think that having no birth plan helped me, I didnt have any expectations and just went with what I wanted at the time, i think staying as calm as possible is a huge tip too, my midwife told me that adrenaline counter acts labour hormones and makes things take longer and makes it more painful, I had that in my head the whole time and just focused on keeping myself relaxed and I swear that helped me cope with it xx


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> Yay for everyones good news!! I also got some good news today!! My ultrasound to find out the gender is finally booked!!! We go in December 6th at 10:00am!!! I'm SO excited!! Although I'm positive it's a girl lol. Guess we'll have to wait and see!!
> 
> Mine is on the 5th @ 6pm.. where are you going for yours ?Click to expand...

I will be going to West Lincoln Hospital in Grimsby for my scan. That's where my dr delivers but I wont be delivering there. I'll be delivering at McMaster in Hamilon because of going into pre-term labour with my son at 25 weeks and having him at 32 weeks. West Lincoln won't deliver the baby unless I'm at least 36-37 weeks. I'm set up with the OB from McMaster for when I'm 28 weeks unless complications come up again.


----------



## DianaM

As for natural delivery. Yes all my parts went back to normal lol. I did NOT want an episiotomy no matter what! I was terrified! I was only 17 when I had found out I was pregnant so the whole experience was intense. From being rushed to the hospital in 2 very uncomfortable ambulence rides for pre-term labour at 25 weeks to being rushed at 32 weeks when I had him it was for sure an experience! I DID end up however ripping but opted out on the stitches because they said with the rip things would "mend themselves" better than trying to stitch it up because I DIDN'T have the episiotomy. But one of my major questions I had was "will my boyfriend (at the time who is now my fiancé) be able to tell the difference and will I be... Ehhem... Not so tight down there anymore. So I asked... Lol. When we were finally able to have sex again the first few tries are hard, it's a little tender... But he honestly said there was no difference before and after. (it was also a worry for him also being a 17/18 year old watching THAT come from someone so tiny lol. I had walked in at my full pregnancy weight at 124 lbs and 5 foot 8 so even having an early baby (who was a huge premie by the way) at 5lbs 15oz was quite concerning to both of us lol. My recovery time after was great although I did end up with what the dr called the "worst bladder infection he had ever seen" but other than that the pain was pretty much gone right after birth. Of course their is cramping and such but they give pills to help with that. I had no choice in an epidural as they wanted to STOP labour but when I was fully dialated the next morning they basically said there was no point trying to hold off the baby was coming anyways. They turned off the epidural and broke my water. I almost had to go for an emergency section because the cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times and his heart rate was dropping through each contraction. I was about 3 min away from being rushed into the ER when I gave it my all. I knew I didn't want to go for surgery. Other than that... My labour both times when it started all I did was time the contractions. Not gunna lie when I was in active labour at 32 weeks I woke up that Sunday morning with a bad "stomach ache" ( or so I thought lol) and thought I needed to "use the bathroom" so I tried and when I went to push, I had the most HORRIBLE pain! That's when I knew something was wrong... I tried to wake up my boyfriend and tell him I needed to go to the hospital but he didn't believe me (as we had gone so many times for different reasons) so I called my mom. I told her I thought I was in labour and needed a ride to the hospital, she had coffee duty at church that day and didn't really wanna take me lol. But none the less when I told her my boyfriend wouldnt wake up she came, I was 3cm dilated when I got there, after they checked me I went to 5. That's when the hospital called the ambulance. My dr came with me for the ride screaming "we're gunna have this baby in the vehicle if you dint hurry up!" they were going over 140km lol. I was scared shitless! But yeah, sorry for such a long post lol. Natural over a section is totally the way to go.


----------



## DianaM

I'm also planning on "winging it" this time around seeing as they aren't sure if I'll make it past 32 weeks again. I'm going to try for a more natural way of dealing with pain but am open to drugs and an epidural as well. This time I'll tell them NOT to shut it off when they decide I'm ready to have the baby!! Haha. Cuz I felt EVERYTHING! yeah that "burning ring of fire" that was the worst part out of the whole thing. But I will say being able to get right up off the delivery table to have a shower right away was perfect. I would have hated to have had to wait until I could feel my legs again. 

Anyone else out there have problems stopping the bleeding after birth?? It took them quite a while to get me to stop bleeding and is somewhat making me nervous this time 
around. I know that my body is in much better condition and I'm 25 now so my body is ready for a baby but it still worries me.


----------



## future_numan

Diane, Our hospital won't tell you the gender. So we are having a prvt scan in Ajax.

I have been very lucky in my birth experiences, and I have to say to these ladies who have done labour for hours at a time with no drug or even with dugs..you have my greatest respect..

I have four daughters randing in age from 21yrs to 21 months and in total I have had 6 hrs of labour.. my last being 20 mins long.
I knwo you say I am lucky , am I am but what terrifes me is going into labour while I am alone and having to deliver the baby by myself ( we live in the country so help isn't close)
Last time my waters broke and MW wanted me call when I got to 5mins apart.. she didn't beleive me when I told her I went fast.. so I had to lie and say my contractions were 5 mins apart so she would meet me at the hospital.. I was even in labour yet.. 
Well I checked in at 5:50am.. MW decided that I wasn't in labour ( she was kinda mad since I woke her in the night) but she couldn't send me home because my waters had broke.
Well at 6:10 I mentioned to DH that my hips hurt.. after about 10 min of sitting in the rocking chair, I stood up to releive the ach I had and I felt the baby drop.. a couple mins later I said the DH that I needed to lie down because I felt major hip pain..MW wasn't in the room..
Well I lied down and suddenly felt the urge to push ( I still had my pants on) so my DH paniced and yelled for the MW..
We she came saundering in and my DH told her I needed to push.. she didn't beleive him.. I yelled to get my pants off so DH and the MW helped me get them off and as they slid my underware off..the MW started screaming for the second MW because the babies head was OUT...
I delivered before anyone could do anything...
After everything settled down the MW came to me with tears in her eyes saying I had just taught her a lesson to NEVER dought a mother..


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

I have finally got my first scan booked - 18th November at 9.30 am. I have to see the consultant at the same time due to my thyroid problems. Apparently they don't expect anything to go wrong, but they'd rather monitor me more than necessary to be sure lol. I'll be 13 weeks and 2 days minimum. 

I'm also looking rather pregnant and in town today someone noticed my bump. Thankfully it wasn't anyone I know well so it's ok. I just said that yes but it's very new lol. 

Re: labour and delivery. I only had gas and air with Earl. Earl was 43 hours from the very first contraction and 16 hours from when I was finally admitted to hospital (I went in twice but was sent home as I was only 1 cm). 

My tips for a natural delivery -Keep up your energy levels. Try to eat and relax during the early stages, and try to sleep too, even if you just end up in bed snoozing. Don't be afraid of taking a little painkillers if you need them - I took paracetamol all the way through which took the edge off the early stages. Baths and water are your best friend - get some aromatherapy oils and use them. :thumbup: Listen to your body and to your midwife, and try to laugh a little as you can get a little serious about the whole thing (my midwife told me this and it really does work). Next time I plan on using a TENS machine while at home, and I hope to use the water birth suite again as I laboured in the water with Earl and it was amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I was 16 hours start to finish wth James, I had an epidural and I was so poorly after because I had a reaction to potocin. I also Pooed :blush: Needed 9 stitches and we were in hospital 5 days as he had bad jaundice and was under a blue light.
Noah was ace! G and A only. Waters broke at 2am he was born after one push at 4.56am. Home by 1pm :flower:
Hoping for a nice qick home birth this time1
So excited that I've just got my pram today
Pic's included:happydance: I can use it now just for Noah and then add baby D in in May!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1247.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1249.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## future_numan

FlowerFairy said:


> I was 16 hours start to finish wth James, I had an epidural and I was so poorly after because I had a reaction to potocin. I also Pooed :blush: Needed 9 stitches and we were in hospital 5 days as he had bad jaundice and was under a blue light.
> Noah was ace! G and A only. Waters broke at 2am he was born after one push at 4.56am. Home by 1pm :flower:
> Hoping for a nice qick home birth this time1
> So excited that I've just got my pram today
> Pic's included:happydance: I can use it now just for Noah and then add baby D in in May!

How old is Noah ?
I ask because Emily will be 2 1/2 when baby comes..will I need a double pram ?


----------



## FlowerFairy

future_numan said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I was 16 hours start to finish wth James, I had an epidural and I was so poorly after because I had a reaction to potocin. I also Pooed :blush: Needed 9 stitches and we were in hospital 5 days as he had bad jaundice and was under a blue light.
> Noah was ace! G and A only. Waters broke at 2am he was born after one push at 4.56am. Home by 1pm :flower:
> Hoping for a nice qick home birth this time1
> So excited that I've just got my pram today
> Pic's included:happydance: I can use it now just for Noah and then add baby D in in May!
> 
> How old is Noah ?
> I ask because Emily will be 2 1/2 when baby comes..will I need a double pram ?Click to expand...

He will be 2 years 5 months. We walk to school and back every day and he's too busy being nosey for me to trust him to walk so certainly for a bit I will need a double. The reason I like the Phil and Teds is, It can be used as a single buggy too :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl will be 2 years and 7 months, and I'm considering buying one of these: 
https://www.mothercare.com/Joovy-Ca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

I can't really afford it, so maybe an ebay job, but I would love one as a halfway house. We walk to nursery and to town quite a lot, especially in the summer, and while he does walk a lot even now (if we take the bus, we don't take a chair) I don't think he can do the 1.5 miles each way.


----------



## future_numan

aimee-lou said:


> Earl will be 2 years and 7 months, and I'm considering buying one of these:
> https://www.mothercare.com/Joovy-Ca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7
> 
> I can't really afford it, so maybe an ebay job, but I would love one as a halfway house. We walk to nursery and to town quite a lot, especially in the summer, and while he does walk a lot even now (if we take the bus, we don't take a chair) I don't think he can do the 1.5 miles each way.

I have looked at both strollers and they are both nice..I thin I will decide closer to the due date.. I live in the country so we drive most everywhere..


----------



## mamicoch

It's my first day in 2nd trimester today!:happydance:


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> It's my first day in 2nd trimester today!:happydance:

How does everyone else count the second trimester? Because my dr told me that as of 13 weeks I was in the second trimester.... And all of my pregnancy books I have also say after 13 weeks it's the second tri. I think my dr goes by this because after week 13 chances of miscarriage go down to less than 0.1%. Just curious how everyone else is calculating.....


----------



## mamicoch

DianaM said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> It's my first day in 2nd trimester today!:happydance:
> 
> How does everyone else count the second trimester? Because my dr told me that as of 13 weeks I was in the second trimester.... And all of my pregnancy books I have also say after 13 weeks it's the second tri. I think my dr goes by this because after week 13 chances of miscarriage go down to less than 0.1%. Just curious how everyone else is calculating.....Click to expand...

I'm going according to this website......I'm officially allowed to post in the 2nd tri section!

I always thought that 12-13 weeks was 2nd tri though!


----------



## FlowerFairy

In my eyes 2nd tri is after 12 weeks xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm 13 tomorrow and assumed I was second trimester because its my 14th week. I guess some people want you to pass the 14 week mark before you can be considered 2nd tri.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Flowerfairy - how small does the phil and ted fold up and is it heavy??

I have my scan tomorrow at 10:10 and I will be 13wks and 1 day! I had my scan with my 1st at 13wks 1day at 10:10 - HOW MENTAL IS THAT????


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> Flowerfairy - how small does the phil and ted fold up and is it heavy??
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 10:10 and I will be 13wks and 1 day! I had my scan with my 1st at 13wks 1day at 10:10 - HOW MENTAL IS THAT????

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

It folds up as small as my M & P Luna buggy did. Fits easily into the boots of my car Astra and my mums Seat Ibiza.

it's not overly heavy on its own, not sure wth a toddler in lol but it's lovely to push xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

kka said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy811 said:
> 
> 
> ooo, just looked and i'm the only one on our thread for the 5th!
> 
> I'm all alone on the 11th too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the 11th just haven't had my date updated.Click to expand...

Eeeek sorry hun. Done now xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

FlowerFairy said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> Flowerfairy - how small does the phil and ted fold up and is it heavy??
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 10:10 and I will be 13wks and 1 day! I had my scan with my 1st at 13wks 1day at 10:10 - HOW MENTAL IS THAT????
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow!
> 
> It folds up as small as my M & P Luna buggy did. Fits easily into the boots of my car Astra and my mums Seat Ibiza.
> 
> it's not overly heavy on its own, not sure wth a toddler in lol but it's lovely to push xxClick to expand...


cool - might have to look at that as an option then :) thank you!! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Blegh feeling pretty crappy today.


----------



## vespersonicca

We've got some serious winter here in Finland so I've got one of these right now.

I think my best bet at the moment is to get the toddler seat addition since the Emmaljunga was such an expensive investment. I plan on having our toddler sleep in the lower part when necessary for occasional day trips and the baby can use our Manduca carrier. Otherwise toddler goes in his seat or can walk around while baby is in the lower part.


----------



## vespersonicca

^^^I'm avoiding the side-by-side double stroller since our public transport here is free with a stroller but the double strollers rarely fit in with another regular stroller... I'm afraid to get stuck at home all the time.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Scan Daaaay!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## anti

Jai_Jai said:


> :wohoo: Scan Daaaay!!!! :wohoo:

Me to!!!!


----------



## sharon0302

Two more days for me:happydance::happydance:

Have to say I am feeling brillant, last night was first night I didn't need to get up to pee- joys of 2nd trimester are starting to emerge!


----------



## Boothh

Good luck for the scans today!! :)

I'm already posting in 2nd tri I went over at 12 weeks, iv been in 1st tri so often the last few years I couldn't wait to get out! :) 

FF I love my Luna I plan on slowly getting LO to walk more now, he will be 2yrs 9months when the baby arrives and I'm just planning to get a buggy board (I want the m+p sola for baby) if we will be out all day then DH will be with us and we can have a pram each, if I'm on my own I'm not out for long anyway so it will either be Jess on buggy board and baby in pram or baby in sling and Jess in his pram depending on what's going on! I think this system will work for us pretty much! 

Bought myself 2 maternity tops and a pair of skinny jeans lol, my clothes are all fitting fine cus iv lost 16lbs since I got bfp because of the hyperemesis but I feel bloated and dont like the buttons on my jeans or anything pressing on my stomach so want something abit more roomy! As soon as I get in the house I have to rush to put pjs on lol x


----------



## sharon0302

I luv getting my pjs on- first thing i do when i get in from work:haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yay for Mat clothes!!! Boothh I know exact feeling of that pressure on tummy it is horrible hey??

Anti - how did you get on today hun?

Scan was amaziiing our little Jellybean is a little poser already, completely different from his/her sister it was just a perfect day and my consultant appt after was perfect too she was amazing :) :cloud9: My EDD is still 14th May so all good in the hood :)

Here is little Jellybean
 



Attached Files:







IMG00360-20111107-1603.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## anti

my scan was great thanks - bubs was moving so much! My EDD has moved to the 12th of May now! Although they said they'll still use 17th?! Even though bubs is measuring 13+2. 

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## anti

here's a pic - not brilliant - but still!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## future_numan

Great U/S picture's ladies !

I can't wait to my bean for the first time on Dec 5th.. I didn't get to see much at my first U/S @ 6 weeks..


----------



## Jai_Jai

when is it hun??

Awww it is a nice pic Anti - diff hospitals do diff things if it is not more than a week diff then they just stick to your edd :) x so dont worry x


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on the great scans! :) lovely pictures girls xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

BOOOOTHH have you seen our married tickers are exactly the same?? :rofl: freaky!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay lovely scans ladies!!! Anti, do you want you EDD changing or leaving sweet xx


----------



## anti

Um. I think I'll leave it as the 17th. That way if bubs only comes on 17 it won't feel like he's 5 days late. :) they keeping it at 17th at the hospital. I've changed my tickers though coz it's nice being 5 days ahead of what I thought. Takes me out of first Tri earlier. :) we'll see how things progress throughout anyway. So happy. Still hard to believe I have a baby moving in my belly!


----------



## HellBunny

Hi everyone! i'm 11+6 and have my scan next thursday, according to LMP i am due 22nd May, though it may be a few days before/after xx


----------



## Boothh

Jai_Jai said:


> BOOOOTHH have you seen our married tickers are exactly the same?? :rofl: freaky!!

:rofl: i picked that couple cus the man looks abut ginger and DH is hahaha!


Maternity jeans arrived from NEXT!! omg you all need to buy a pair! Amazing soooooo comfy and flattering! I got the skinny jeans, i didn't realise how uncomfy my normal jeans had become!! Going to order the other colours next week! Highly recommend them! xx


----------



## mamicoch

I have my next scan December 22nd :happydance:

Hope they'll be able to tell us the gender!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I booked a gender scan for 17th nov!! Eeeeeek x


----------



## mamicoch

FlowerFairy said:


> I booked a gender scan for 17th nov!! Eeeeeek x

Is that private? Do you mind me asking how much they cost, and how sure they are of gender?x


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I booked a gender scan for 17th nov!! Eeeeeek x
> 
> Is that private? Do you mind me asking how much they cost, and how sure they are of gender?xClick to expand...

Yeah it's private in Leeds. £65 but we have a £15 voucher toward it. Website said 95% accurate at 16 weeks. I did s thread in 2nd tri and got some great responses on others who had gender scans at 16 weeks xx


----------



## Boothh

Where did you find it for £65 FF? And can I ask where you got your voucher from or was it a gift or something, the ones iv seen are about £80


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Where did you find it for £65 FF? And can I ask where you got your voucher from or was it a gift or something, the ones iv seen are about £80

It's meet your baby Leeds. It's a 2d scan. I had a dating scan there so they gave us a £15 vouche toward another scan!!! Maybe the £80 is for 3 or 4d x


----------



## Boothh

£80 is at babybond it is 2d with a 4d 'freeview' im just trying to figure out if it's worth the extra £15 to see in 4d for a little bit!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> £80 is at babybond it is 2d with a 4d 'freeview' im just trying to figure out if it's worth the extra £15 to see in 4d for a little bit!

If you can afford it then it probably isworth it. I wouldn't have booked if we had to pay 65 never mind 80 cos we re skint!!!! Xx


----------



## DianaM

I was also looking into the 3D 4D scan. Ours over here are roughly $100-$180. Depending on exactly what you want. To JUST find out the gender is $80. If our ultrasound on the 6th won't tell us for sure of it's a boy or girl then we'll probably go for the 3D 4D one as well.


----------



## future_numan

I got my 3D/4D U/D at Baby veiw for $ 50.00 CAN .. we are booked for Dec 5th:happydance:

I woke this morning with a def. bump..
 



Attached Files:







P1070165.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamicoch

future_numan said:


> I got my 3D/4D U/D at Baby veiw for $ 50.00 CAN .. we are booked for Dec 5th:happydance:
> 
> I woke this morning with a def. bump..

There's no denying that!!


----------



## Boothh

FlowerFairy said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> £80 is at babybond it is 2d with a 4d 'freeview' im just trying to figure out if it's worth the extra £15 to see in 4d for a little bit!
> 
> If you can afford it then it probably isworth it. I wouldn't have booked if we had to pay 65 never mind 80 cos we re skint!!!! XxClick to expand...

We are really skint too, just moved put our house and staying with family for a few weeks while we find somewhere bigger! So need every penny at the moment but with having had 5 scans already, waiting til January seems soo long and in paranoid and want to see everything is okay more than anything! Finding out gender would just be a bonus! DH says no though so im gunna have to keep working on him! I have the deposit (£30) spare from when I first stopped smoking and kept the money, and it would only be £10 a week to save then til I had the scan, when I look at it like that it doesn't seem so bad!

Just been listening to baby on Doppler! Wow sooo loud and clear now! Amazing listened for ages! Baby kept kicking the Doppler though and has given me earache now! X


----------



## FlowerFairy

If you've got the deposit get it booked!! You can save £10 a week and it will be wort it. 
5th dec is my 30th birthday!! And that's a definate bump!!
Xx


----------



## sharon0302

Less than 2 hours to scan appointment! I am so anxious didn't feel like this at all first time round- joy of youth!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh I would def book it boothh what a special treat for giving up smoking and I agree 10 a wk would be easy to do!!

Lush bump :)

Flower - how exciting!! We should arrange a May Bluebells Partaaay!! Oooh and how do I get a May Bluebell tickker in my siggy?? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh good luck Sharon - you will love it :) try and relax (although I know easier said than done) xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone, 

12 WEEKS TODAY!!! :happydance: 

I woke this morning and my stomach was rock hard and my uterus was really high up. I'm starting to believe hubby when he tells me it's twins! lol 

I'm also developing my latest food obsession. Since about 4 weeks ago I've had a mild craving for coleslaw. My MIL brought some over the other weekend when she visited and I ate virtually the whole tub to myself lol. I've just bought myself another tub and it's only 10.30 and half the tub is gone! Worse things to get obsessed with I suppose. With Earl it was Dairylea triangles lol. :haha:

Scan isn't til next Friday so I wont be moving through to the 2nd tri boards til that's all done. I don't like to start the 'planning and excited' stage until I know all is ok. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

P.s. I don't think we'll bother with a private scan. We don't want to know the gender, and we didn't miss it with Earl, so we'll save the money up for a family portrait instead. :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck for today's scans!!

And congrats on being 12weeks Aimee! xx

Iv started to look at baby stuff now I feel abit safer and iv found the BEST nursery theme ever! Can't wait to find a house now do I can do the nursery! :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeek decorating is sooo much fun boothh! We are doing JT's room at Xmas as in a newish house (a year) and still not done it :rofl:

Happy 12wks Amylou!! Good luck with scan next week..!! We too dodn't have a 4d last time and are also staying on team :yellow: so prob do the same thing and have a family portrait in Sept instead :) xx


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> I got my 3D/4D U/D at Baby veiw for $ 50.00 CAN .. we are booked for Dec 5th:happydance:
> 
> I woke this morning with a def. bump..

LOVE your baby bump!! So cute!! I'm going to try and take a picture also and post it... Maybe today!


----------



## DianaM

Good luck to everyone glad things are going well for all of us!! Can't wait to hear about the scans coming up!! I too have been looking and buying baby stuff!! I just purchased a new crib, car seat and stroller which I'm very excited about! And I went through all of the newborn stuff I had saved from my son (a whopping 7 years ago!) lol. Most of the clothes can be used for either boy or girl and I had SO much stuff from my baby showers that I had packed up about half of the baby toys, clothes and more that are still brand new in the packages :) I picked up some more things and every time I go out I pick up things here and there. Last night's buy was another mattress pad for the crib :) getting so excited! If I end up having this baby early like Austin in less than two weeks I will be half way done this pregnancy! Scary!!!


----------



## sharon0302

Scan went really well, I have one wriggly baba, will post a pic later when my boss is out and I could scanner in secret. Telling our son tonight and work tomorrow!:cloud9:


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on the scan! :) 

Been throwing up today first time in ages I felt so sick!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I have started collecting baby things too! I got an exersaucer thing used, and the girl was getting rid of all these boys clothes, so I now have 2 HUGE boxes of boy clothes, newborn to 18month sizes...lol... which means this baby is going to pop out a girl! But I have a fried having twin boys, so she can use the really small stuff, and if this baby IS a girl, then she can have the rest. It was like 10 bucks for the lot, so I dont care. There was a few neutral things in there, worth more than 10 bucks.

I have been looking at cribs, but all the baby gear overwhelms OH at this point, so I have to slowly ease him into shopping. The baby isn't real for him yet, although he is excited, just not to the same degree as I am!


----------



## DianaM

Yeah it for sure can be overwhelming! With our first we had SO much bought for us it was crazy! I had two HUGE baby showers from my side and his side so EVERYTHING on our list we had. We were VERY lucky. I did have things like a crib and change table second hand and a bassinet so this time around I wanted to buy new (obviously because our crib went out of date and we had gotten rid of the rest). We're lucky this time that we can afford to basically get everything ourselves that we wanted new this time. 

I'm very excited to have less than 8 weeks left of work before I take my pregnancy leave :) it will be nice to have a year and a few months off!


----------



## kka

Im so excited!!!!! I scheduled the gender scan for November 26th!!! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Has anyone ever had a yeast infection before ?

I never have but I think I do now..

Should I call my MW or can I treat it with a over the counter medication ?


----------



## mamicoch

future_numan said:


> Has anyone ever had a yeast infection before ?
> 
> I never have but I think I do now..
> 
> Should I call my MW or can I treat it with a over the counter medication ?

Speak to your midwife is probably best xx


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> Has anyone ever had a yeast infection before ?
> 
> I never have but I think I do now..
> 
> Should I call my MW or can I treat it with a over the counter medication ?

For sure call your midwife. Over the counter stuff is most likely what she'll give you... But she may want to check you first just to make sure that's what it is... I used to get them quite often when I was pregnant with my son. I left it too long the one time and ended up in the hospital at emergency because it was so bad. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I dont get one this time around but Im prone to getting them. I can't even have a bath with any kind of soap in it or I get one. It sucks...


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ask your MW as she will prob give you same stuff that you buy but will put it on a script and then you won't have to pay! She might want to take a swab just to ensure it is nothing other than thrush xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Ladies, strange question but the early May ladies are coming up to gender scan territory soon. Are we putting bump colours on the list? If so, can you pop me on for Yellow please. 

Thank yous xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

aimee-lou said:


> Ladies, strange question but the early May ladies are coming up to gender scan territory soon. Are we putting bump colours on the list? If so, can you pop me on for Yellow please.
> 
> Thank yous xxx

Yeah I was planning too!! I'll update you later. Anyone else staying on team yellow shout up and I'll add xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am staying :yellow: :)


----------



## anti

Im staying :yellow:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Me too.. :yellow:Team Yellow!

I'm so glad I'm not the only one :happydance: - everyone I speak to seems to be finding out.


----------



## mamicoch

I'll be deciding on the day!


----------



## vespersonicca

I can hardly believe how strongly the idea has taken hold since I really like to know things in advance, but I believe that we are also sticking with team yellow!!! I found out with my son and that was good for number one so I could get my mind to adjust to something more concrete. Now I'm really excited about what an amazing surprise and extra motivation during the birth finally finding out the gender will be!!!


----------



## future_numan

I waited until birth to find out the sex of my older daughters but we did find out with Emily.. I loved knowing..kinda like a bonding thing so I am excited to find out again this time:happydance:

I called the MW and she asked me to do a swab, then get a over the counter med anyways..

What would cause a yeast infection ? I don't think I have done anything different lately !


----------



## Jai_Jai

pregnancy causes them full stop....! If you have them before then you are likely to get more in preg and if you never had one you will prob get one in preg :haha: nothing you have done but vigorous sex, perfumed bath bubbles change in diet etc can cause them


----------



## DianaM

I found out with my son and for this one we are finding out but the next baby who will be much closer in age I want to be a surprise :) I'm was almost positive I was having a girl this whole time.... But now I'm having doubts! Either way I'll be happy but I AM keeping my fingers crossed for a little girl! Guess we'll see December 6th! My next prenatal appointment is on the 23rd of November, can't wait!! I wonder if she'll tell me I'm measuring large again :)


----------



## ErinGray

Anyone out there still suffering from morning sickness?? I was finally able to wean off my meds last week but have still been pretty sick this week...esp at night. Still haven't got much of an appetite but find it a little easier just to eat in general. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel....hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## mamicoch

I'm the opposite.....no sickness anymore, but I ust want to eat absolutely everything!!
Every advert that comes on the telly, I say to my hubby "Oooooh I could eat that!!"
And I am desperate for some peanut M&M's!!


----------



## Boothh

My brother has offered to put some money towards my gender scan for Christmas and I'm going to ask my dad to foot the rest for Christmas :haha: I'm pretty sure it's a girl
Though, to the point I bet my iPhone 4 against DHs iPhone 3GS haha, 

I still feel sick in the mornings but at night I'm pretty much normal, today was the first day I didn't take any meds though, I felt pretty queezy but indifnt throw up so it's all good :)


----------



## DianaM

I hear ya on the morning sickness... Still throwing up every now and then... Not AS bad as before but I'm always hungry but never have an appetite... So I always feel sick :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Im not sick anymore, just mcompletely averse to food...Im hungry and cranky!

My current frustration is unfortunately my In laws...or now my outlaws....


----------



## future_numan

Jai_Jai said:


> pregnancy causes them full stop....! If you have them before then you are likely to get more in preg and if you never had one you will prob get one in preg :haha: nothing you have done but vigorous sex, perfumed bath bubbles change in diet etc can cause them

Well we can rule out the vigorous sex and bubble baths:dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

No morning sickness here, just a few waves of nausea and stomach cramps (I say cramps, I swear they're BH's!!)

1 week today and we'll have had our scan!! :happydance: I'm desperate to get going now as I have a lot to do before this baby comes, and I have christmas in the way lol. Really could do without all the visits to and from family.....just want to be left alone to get on with it!!! :growlmad:


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh and we didn't find out with Earl. We both wanted a girl if we were honest, so to avoid any disappointment, the bump became a he (always referred to baby as he etc) and so when Earl was born it would either be an 'It's a boy' - we knew it' moment, or an 'it's a girl' - 'brilliant' moment lol. This time around I would be happy with either, but think another boy would be nice, and I am getting blue vibes, but that could just be wishful thinking combined with habit from having Earl around lol. Bump is a she, just in case lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

yellow bump ladies first post updated :yellow:

I've been looking back, because I thought somone asked about the May Bluebells ticker thing, but I cant find the post. Anyway, it's on the first post. :flower:
Nothing to report here!! Waiting to find out my team on Thursday next week. :happydance: Hope you're all well. I'm done with MS, I finally feel human again . x


----------



## bumpin2012

you can add me to team yellow!


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> you can add me to team yellow!

Done!!! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

FlowerFairy said:


> yellow bump ladies first post updated :yellow:
> 
> I've been looking back, because I thought somone asked about the May Bluebells ticker thing, but I cant find the post. Anyway, it's on the first post. :flower:
> Nothing to report here!! Waiting to find out my team on Thursday next week. :happydance: Hope you're all well. I'm done with MS, I finally feel human again . x

It was me that asked for it :haha: found it now, thank you :hugs:

:shock: oh gosh how exciting :wohoo: I just can't believe it is getting to that time already when ppl are finding out what flavour their bumps are...!!!! It is going so fast - does anyone else feel this preg is going super fast??

Flower do you have a feeling as to what team you might be on, :pink: or :blue: ? :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> yellow bump ladies first post updated :yellow:
> 
> I've been looking back, because I thought somone asked about the May Bluebells ticker thing, but I cant find the post. Anyway, it's on the first post. :flower:
> Nothing to report here!! Waiting to find out my team on Thursday next week. :happydance: Hope you're all well. I'm done with MS, I finally feel human again . x
> 
> It was me that asked for it :haha: found it now, thank you :hugs:
> 
> :shock: oh gosh how exciting :wohoo: I just can't believe it is getting to that time already when ppl are finding out what flavour their bumps are...!!!! It is going so fast - does anyone else feel this preg is going super fast??
> 
> Flower do you have a feeling as to what team you might be on, :pink: or :blue: ? :)Click to expand...

Ah good!!! Glad you found it :flower:
Gender wise.. I have 2 boys and can't imagine having a girl. My house is very male dominated.. even the dog is a boy :haha: But I've been very sickly this time and Im suffering with loads iof spots which I never had as a teenager so im think it's a girl trying to steal my looks :winkwink: All I can think of is girls names too so I'm swaying more girl!! I think I want another boy tho :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

We should post what our own predictions are, and see how many of us are right!

Except I have no feelings boy or girl...lol. Some weeks I would swear its a girl, and then others I would swear its a boy...


----------



## DianaM

bumpin2012 said:


> We should post what our own predictions are, and see how many of us are right!
> 
> Except I have no feelings boy or girl...lol. Some weeks I would swear its a girl, and then others I would swear its a boy...

I agree!!! I'm going to try and get my computer up and running today (using my iPhone since my brand new computer got a massive virus 2 weeks ago and wiped out everything, including windows....) so today I'll hopefully at that fixed and I'll post a belly bump picture! I'd like to see what others think too! I'm feeling huge this time around and OH thinks maybe twins! Even though we had a scan at 8 weeks they said it COULD have been missed! I'm thinking more it's just one but a girl this time that's why I'm so big. Also I have been extremely ill with this pregnancy also and horrible acne which I haven't had in years.. Guess we'll see in 3 weeks!


----------



## Jai_Jai

bumpin2012 said:


> We should post what our own predictions are, and see how many of us are right!
> 
> Except I have no feelings boy or girl...lol. Some weeks I would swear its a girl, and then others I would swear its a boy...

That is quite a fun game but I don't want to hold myself to having to think of one :rofl: I know what I think I am having but if I say it and think it all the way through and then it isn't I don't want to feel confused that it is the other iykwim? :rofl:

*edit* I sound like a nutter now :rofl: aaaah well :dohh: but I know what I mean anyway hehe but hey I think we should :rofl: it would be fun to see if mothers instinct is right - good research project!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Jai, I know what you mean. When I first found I was set that this baby was going to be a boy. And then 2 weeks later, I changed my mind, and said. for sure, this baby is a girl. At my 12 week appointment, Both OH and my Doc said HB sounds like a boy, so I got all geared up, saying Yep, Its a boy. And now at nearly 16 weeks, im back to a girl. So people now either think im crazy, or that im having twins! (Which I doubt)

But I think it would be interesting to see how accurate mothers intuition is!

Is anyone else feel like they are on an emotional roller coaster? The past few days I have been spitting mad, even picked a fight with OH (which I blame entirely on my inlaws!) and today, I am deleriously happy! What they heck?


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> :shock: oh gosh how exciting :wohoo: I just can't believe it is getting to that time already when ppl are finding out what flavour their bumps are...!!!! It is going so fast - does anyone else feel this preg is going super fast??

This is going so much faster than the first one! I've got my hands full with a toddler though now so I can't sit and think about #2 all the time. Somehow that even feels a little guilty. Even during pregnancy not being able to give my full attention to him/her. I'm gonna hate dividing my attention so much. :(



FlowerFairy said:


> yellow bump ladies first post updated :yellow:
> I'm done with MS, I finally feel human again . x

Thanks! I reserve the right to change my mind but I really think I might stick it out until birth! That would be such a big accomplishment for me.

So jealous about the MS! Mine is SLOWLY going away but not fast enough at all. Can't wait to get to feel human again!



bumpin2012 said:


> Is anyone else feel like they are on an emotional roller coaster? The past few days I have been spitting mad, even picked a fight with OH (which I blame entirely on my inlaws!) and today, I am deleriously happy! What they heck?

:haha: YES YES YES! It was the worst for me during weeks 4-5 actually. I was a crazy lady! I also had some serious mood swings a couple days ago. Once I realized what was happening I told DH straight out that I was feeling tired and moody. He was very sweet about it. We were in the sauna actually so he scratched my back for me. Also been sleeping big time! :sleep::sleep::sleep: It's fairly miraculous that I'm awake right now at 10pm since I've been sleeping by 8pm all week! I guess that second cappuccino this afternoon helped.


----------



## future_numan

Anybody else really thursty ?
I crave O.J. but the galons:dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

Numan: Very thirsty! But I cant stand the taste of juices right now, but I should be drowning in the amount of water I drink!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vespersonicca I know exactly what you mean - I too am feeling guilty at how unpregnant I feel and how I forget a lot and don't ait there plannign this that and the other as I have DD to run about after....I wish my MS and headaches would go quicker too ha!

bumbpin2012 :rofl: at least I am not the only mental one :haha: def think we should go for it - I think :pink: atm :haha: but I bet we have a :boy: Ooooh I am all over the place with emotions!! One minute happy but mostly I am sad and irritable etc :cry:

future_numan I drink LOOOADS it is unbelievable and I too should be drowning in water/squash atm :haha: I pee for England, Australia and New Zealand atm :haha:

Anyone up to anything nice today? We are prob staying in AGAIN!! argh!!! I wanted to go for a nice long walk in the new forest, now I know I will be in pain as already getting SPD again but I want to ge tout it is a nice day and I feel cabin fever coming on :rofl: but DH wants to stay in and watch the F1 - I love the F1 but I don't let it rule my life, I think DD needs fresh air so we will have to go alone, with the dog, which will be chaotic!! I do have lots of work and tidying etc to do but it will have to wait until she is in bed as it just osn't fair to push then to one side so you can get all your stuff done - well thats my little rant there :haha: see hormonal!! :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Afternoon!!
I've been to the remembrance day parade this morning and just about to make pasta for lunch, Noah ( my 2 year old) has gone for a nap and he's shouting "attention" :haha: after the parade! I'm meeting family later in the pub for a diet coke!!
I'm gonna put my prediction as :blue: See what Thursday brings!!
Have a good day!!! xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> Anyone up to anything nice today? We are prob staying in AGAIN!! argh!!! I wanted to go for a nice long walk in the new forest, now I know I will be in pain as already getting SPD again but I want to ge tout it is a nice day and I feel cabin fever coming on :rofl: but DH wants to stay in and watch the F1 - I love the F1 but I don't let it rule my life, I think DD needs fresh air so we will have to go alone, with the dog, which will be chaotic!! I do have lots of work and tidying etc to do but it will have to wait until she is in bed as it just osn't fair to push then to one side so you can get all your stuff done - well thats my little rant there :haha: see hormonal!! :dohh:

It's Father's Day here in Finland today so we tried to make it special. Made some nutella/banana crepes for breakfast and went to an animal/outlet/handicraft fair with the family. I was supposed to make homemade calzones for dinner but realized a little late that we were too low on flour. :blush: We ended up having some of our favorite fast food. Calzones tomorrow then! Yum!


----------



## future_numan

after four daughters, I am going to predict another :pink:

Will find out on the 5th:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sounds like you both had nice days&#8230;.mine is a bit boring just full of paperwork sorting and tidying around a lazy DH :rofl: he is so bad tut tut oooh well must crack on!! Enjoy the rest of the day ladies and I might pop in this eve :hugs:


----------



## DianaM

Glad everyone is having a good day so far! I didnt sleep much last night so I just woke up from a nap :D OH is putting new wood flooring in our bedroom today so I'm pretty excited! I have an Aloette party to present tonight (as I am a Beauty consultant for Aloette Cosmetics) so I'll be getting ready for that today :) Gotta love partying with other women for a living!!


----------



## vespersonicca

Just thinking out loud I guess but I've been thinking a lot about how I could have taken so strongly to keeping the gender a surprise for the end/birth. I LOVE surprises! The problem is that I am absolute RUBBISH at being surprised! I am always trying to put two and two together. I usually figure out that something is happening before it does and it always dampens the surprise. This is one I can't ruin though! That's why I won't even let DH find out if we go this route. End thought.


----------



## anti

Anyone have hip pain yet?! I thought I had sciatica at first, but now I think it's pelvic girdle pain. Gonna ring the midwife in the morning buy I can barely walk!! I'm in so much agony. I can't afford to stop work now but I'm in so much pain I wanna cry all the time! I get a very sharp pain in my left bum cheek and it's stops me moving and walking. My lower back and hips are starting to hurt as well. Probably from all the hobbleing I've been doing. Can't believe how sore it is!! I do t want go to work tomorrow! Don't want to ring the out of hours number on a Sunday to speak to a midwife... But this really hurts and has got alot worse today.


----------



## bumpin2012

I was having the same issues anti, Its the Sacral Iliac joint. I went to my chiroprator for an adjustment. After she has me doing squatting exercises and lots of walking to strengthen the muscles. Not having anymore troubles, but yours sounds much worse than mine were, I only had a sharp pain if my bum if I moved a certain way.


----------



## bumpin2012

Ok, Im thinking :blue: atm. But im sure thats gonna change before May! I can't wait to find out if the girls who have their Gender scans soon are right!


----------



## aimee-lou

Found out today that there are going to be 3 May babies in my family lol. 1 on my side, 1 on hubbies side and (all being well at the scan on Friday) ours. 

It's a good thing! :thumbup: It means that people are focussing on the other pregnancies!! It means that we can carry on without all the pressure we had last time. I really had hoped that it was true all the 'second time round no-one cares', so hopeful! :thumbup: (makes me sound odd but I really don't want an fuss lol).


----------



## mamicoch

I'm gonna guess :blue: for now.....hoping baby will cooperate & we can find out on December 22nd!


----------



## DianaM

anti said:


> Anyone have hip pain yet?! I thought I had sciatica at first, but now I think it's pelvic girdle pain. Gonna ring the midwife in the morning buy I can barely walk!! I'm in so much agony. I can't afford to stop work now but I'm in so much pain I wanna cry all the time! I get a very sharp pain in my left bum cheek and it's stops me moving and walking. My lower back and hips are starting to hurt as well. Probably from all the hobbleing I've been doing. Can't believe how sore it is!! I do t want go to work tomorrow! Don't want to ring the out of hours number on a Sunday to speak to a midwife... But this really hurts and has got alot worse today.

I feel your pain.... I have not been able to sleep for about a month now. I also have the sciatic nerve pain as well as MAJOR hip pain. Can't lie on either sides, most nights when I can get some sleep I sleep sitting up. I ice it a lot and sometimes it helps and I also apply a heating pad (very carefully). Mine makes me feel like crying all the time too. Feels like the worst growing pains in the world mixed with sciatica. I go every week for a massage AND to a chiropractor and it is still this bad... Gunna talk to my dr at the next prenatal appointment. But my dr last time just told me to take Tylenol every day if I had pain and I don't want to take anything during this pregnancy so im not sure what else to do.... Let me know if your midwife suggests anything natural. I do a bunch of stretches the massage therapist told me to do as well as baths which help for a bit too. Good luck and sorry to hear you're in pain too :(


----------



## future_numan

Well we told everyone about the pregnancy today.. it went okay
Most of the same comments I got was.. maybe it's a boy this time and are you kiding me !
The family is excited esp. the girls..
My DH is kinda at odds with his family and I begged him to say something to them but he didn't ( even tho he was talking to his dad this evening)
I felt bad that they might find out via Facebook so I sent his parents a small e-mail.
I don't want to get involved in their tiff but I felt the deserved to know.. without finding out on FB:nope:
Our families are so different, mine is very close where my DH ( because he is adopted) alienates him from family things but gets upset when he does the same thing..


----------



## Daisy811

Hey guys, hope you are all well!
I'm off work today, had a really severe headache since yeterday morning, was in tears last night. Took some paracetamol in the night but didn't even touch it. So i'm off to the doctors later. 
When i phoned work my boss very saracasticly said "you've got a headache? Fine." and hung up!! Charming.
I've been terriibly tearful this weekend, i feel like a crazy person, and once i start i cant stop!!

On a plus sided i'm sure i felt baby on Friday. I was laying on the floor on my tummy and where my belt buckle was pushing against me i felt like a little wave/flutter type feeling inside. I dunno, but it made me happy anyways!
Everyone doing ok? Anyone else had a super bad headaches? Can the Dr give you anything?


----------



## bumpin2012

Numan: I think you did the right thing, some people just shouldn't find out via FB no matter how rough the relationship. I find it weird how some families can operate. My OH's family also alienates and excludes him because he chose to better his life by getting out of a bad situation in his home city and joining the military. He had to move to another province, but he has a much better life. His parents give all their time and attention to his siblings, and can barely be bothered with my OH.


----------



## aimee-lou

We still haven't told family (FIL is the only one who knows but he is in another country lol). We had kind of thought that we would keep it to ourselves for as long as possible, even until the new year, but we have to go to visit family in Early december and I just don't think it would be fair to do that, plus it's just more stress. I have a few 'ownership' issues with my family and my hubby doesn't really get on with his side, but we are thinking that after the scan we'll re-think and try to make a suitably low-key announcement, especially seeing as we are going to be the 3rd ones to, it will look odd if we don't. TBH I would be happy to just cut myself off and get on with my life, but I know that can't be done, and that it's just me being selfish.


----------



## Boothh

We havnt told DHs family, if they find out then it's tough crap, his mum fell out with us over our wedding (she tried to ruin it) then sent us both abusive messages all the way through our wedding day, bit told his dad she's done nothing and it's all me!! She also Internet stalks me on fb and twitter, and probably even here and makes up lies about me because she is an awful bitter woman, DH went round on Friday planning to tell them and she shouted go away through the door at him! I never put the scan as my profile picture or DHs on fb so she wouldn't know before he told her and never mentioned it on twitter either but it's tough crap now, if she finds out by being nosy then though luck but she will never know this baby anyway, she hasn't bothered to see LO since April even though we've never stopped them and DH has even invited them on numerous occasions, they say I make them feel unwelcome but its just an excuse, iv even offered to go out so they could come round! She tells people I won't let her see him! (she saw him twice of her own initiative without me or DH Suggesting it before April) Awful Inlaws!!!

Iv not been arous recenty because all my Internet allowance is nearly used up and with moving I have no wifi atm! 

Im guessing girl with this baby! I just have a feeling! I'd be so shocked if it was a boy, iv even bet DH I'll swap my iPhone 4 for his old crappy iPhone if I'm wrong haha! Going to book gender scan this week for beginning of december! 

Hope Everyone is good, my ms is still slowly disappearing hopefully I should be back to normal soon!
And boobs are nearly back to normal! I don't wince putting my bra on anymore lol!


----------



## vespersonicca

Daisy811 said:


> On a plus sided i'm sure i felt baby on Friday. I was laying on the floor on my tummy and where my belt buckle was pushing against me i felt like a little wave/flutter type feeling inside. I dunno, but it made me happy anyways!
> Everyone doing ok? Anyone else had a super bad headaches? Can the Dr give you anything?

I think I felt our bump on Saturday! :cloud9: Same kind of feeling. Nothing is consistent yet though I'm eagerly awaiting another flutter. 

As for headaches, I get migraines from time to time. I have special meds for that but have also been told that the occasional ibuprofen will not cause problems so long as it is only rarely. I was glad to hear it since paracetamol doesn't do much for me either. We have a special number in the hospital to call here to check on medicines during pregnancy so I spoke with a specialist.


----------



## bumpin2012

I can't say for sure that I feel baby at all!!!

Sometimes I think that maybe I do, but I think its still too early. I really want to feel baby kick.

I went shopping for some baby gear this morning. Staying team yellow is really difficult! Everything is clearly gender specific, even the greens and yellows! Im thinking of going more boyish than girlish. There are headbands with flowers that can girly up a boyish outfit. I did manage to find a few onsies.
I also found a really cute Tshirt. Hubby is a big Toronto Maple Leafs fan (its a pro hockey team for you ladies across the pond!) This tee has the team logo on it and underneath says "Toronto Maple Leafs - WE are fans!" Its more for hubby than for me, and he loves it!


----------



## mamicoch

I'm pretty certain I'm feeling baby. And when I'm getting ready for bed, my tummy is really hard and there is a little area that is definitley more solid than either side, & my hubby & I are convinced it's our baby!

I've been so ill today. Had the most horrific headache & sickness. I can't eat, trying to drink plenty, but just feel awful. Almost halfway through my last night shift now, then got 6 nights off, thankfully! And we have the local Christmas Carnival on Friday, which I'm really excited about, cos then we can get all Christmassy!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I can feel bubs too - I felt my DD at 16wks and they say you feel them earlier this time - just like flutters or little kisses on the inside - lush feeling but defo not wind :) if you think you are feeling your baby wriggling a bit then you most likely are!! :hugs:

:wohoo: for all the baby kicks :D


----------



## aimee-lou

I've been feeling baby for a couple of weeks now. Last night I felt some serious weight shifts, and today I've woken up and both hubby and I think I've 'popped'! :wacko: It's still not kicks, just wriggles and flutters, and shifts in weight. But crazy that I've felt it for a couple of weeks already. 

Scan on Friday! I can't wait now, just want it out of the way. I feel like I'm being left behind slightyl! lol


----------



## future_numan

I think I have felt a few flutters but nothing for sure..

Well I received a e-mail back from my in-laws and they did nothing but blast me for not telling them and implementing that they weren't worth of a phone call:dohh:
I have read and re-read the e-mail and in no way did I implement anything..drama !


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh gosh future_numan what a nightmare :hugs: what are you gonna do? does DH know you emailed them?


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> I think I have felt a few flutters but nothing for sure..
> 
> Well I received a e-mail back from my in-laws and they did nothing but blast me for not telling them and implementing that they weren't worth of a phone call:dohh:
> I have read and re-read the e-mail and in no way did I implement anything..drama !

Sorry to hear that... I kind of know a little of what you're going through. We OH and I planned this pregnancy but didn't tell anyone we were trying (just jn case it took a while, which it didn't I got pregnant right after stopping birth control) but when I called to tell the future in-laws.... My future MIL said to me "well.... I guess it's what you wanted".... I was really hurt because it's whT we BOTH wanted that's why we Went off birth control. And for weeks after if she asked about my morning sickness and saw how sick I was she kept stating "YOU wanted this, deal with it" even though I never once complained about my morning sickness (to her anyways). She kept telling me I was acting stupid for having another baby when my son came so early and with all the complications in my last pregnancy I shouldn't have had anymore kids "just in case it happens again". I was so hurt and felt like if I had had a miscarriage she would have said "oh, that's it, just give up" Until finally I couldn't stand it anymore and told OH to set her straight on the fact that even though we are not married yet we DID plan this and we BOTH wanted it. I told him to tell her if she said ONE more negative thing about the pregnancy she wasn't going to be in this baby's life at all.


----------



## sharon0302

Family drama are awful! Feel quite blessed as I have good relationship with my own family and my in laws.

Have had an odd little flutter, felt my son at 14 weeks so not too surprised. 

Woke up with a start on Sunday morning and bubs must have got an adrenaline rush cause that was definite movement!


----------



## aimee-lou

bumpin2012 said:


> I went shopping for some baby gear this morning. Staying team yellow is really difficult! Everything is clearly gender specific, even the greens and yellows! Im thinking of going more boyish than girlish. There are headbands with flowers that can girly up a boyish outfit.

I find neutral shopping easier as you can pick the best bits from both sides lol. Some 'boys' clothes are very bright colours which are great, and girls clothes are so soft lol. Greens, yellows, whites, browns of any shade, reds and oranges are all good! :thumbup:


----------



## LilPixieUk

Hope everyone is doing fine and the lil babies are growing well

I have been feeling so nauseous and constantly vomiting the last couple of weeks, I just feel dreadful and now have a cold on top of it all. 

We had our 12 week scan last week and all is well, took our lil boy with us who is 3 and he was so well behaved, I had visions of him causing a scene lol but he was really good and enjoyed seeing his lil brother or sister.

We're in two minds whether to find out the sex this time, it would be nice not to know, but then I'll have to have quite a few scans later on as I have gestational diabetes and will probably notice later on as I don't think I can't not look at the screen


----------



## bumpin2012

lol... Aimee-Lou, you guys must have completely diferent things where you are. There is very little green, yellow, beige or white, and the few things that are in those colours either have pink flowers or trucks and airplanes on the front. I was in 3 different big name stores for baby stuff...but, I found a few onsies that weren't TOO gender specific. I dont think I really NEED to go and get a bunch of clothing, im just being impatient I think...lol.

I really want to feel this baby! What I do feel is my own pulse...no bubbles, no flutters, nothing....Hopefully I will feel things soon!

Numan: I hope things smooth over with OH's family. Does he know that you emailed them? 

Diana: Sounds like your Future MIL is afraid of baby being born too early and having to deal with a bad situation. I think she'll come around when baby is born happy and healthy. You were 17 when your first was born, and being a teenager increases the risk of preterm labour. This pregnancy could be completely different. Hopefully this is the case...


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't imagine my family having issues over being pregnant... I was worried some family was going to say I hadn't thought it through enough, but hubby and I have been married for over 2 years and I am 27 so I feel I have definitely thought it through enough... but my family has been fantastic and it takes so much stress off. Don't think I could handle them being rude about it :(


----------



## DianaM

Anyone else having trouble locating their uterus?? I thought that by now it would be a lot higher than where I feel it... And I'm still finding baby's heartbeat really low on the doppler... I have a prenatal appointment on the 23rd but I'm getting kind of worried. I do have a bit of a tilted uterus so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it but I thought it would be much higher...


----------



## KendraNoell

I wouldn't stress over it, if you get a HB that's the good sign.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I wouldn't stress - it should only be just above your pubic bone now anyway :hugs: everyone is different though so please don't panic :hugs:


----------



## mamicoch

Well, tonight is the last night of my twenties :cry:
What I'd give for a G&T to mourn my loss!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww. Happy birthday for tomorrow!! I'm 30 on 5th dec it's so scary lol xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Happy Birthday mamicoch!! I hope you have a great day....! I have 1 more year left of my 20's and I am trying to savor every moment...it is scary I feel like I am 10 yrs younger :dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy Birthday mamicoch!!! 

I'm currently 28 and I don't feel any older than when I was 21 lol. My Dad says that you reach 'Your Age' and then mentally you don't change, just physically lol. He's 84 and he says he's still 24 lol. :haha: 

Still really scared about telling family. Think we've decided that we'll just pull off the plaster on Friday night, and then we can have the whole weekend to get used to it (and them lol) then hopefully it will have all died down by the time christmas comes along. :dohh:

48 hours til my scan. This is going soooooooo slowly! I have Dr's this morning about my antidepressants so hopefully that will tide me over on the medical fix lol.


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy Birthday Mamicoch!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!!! X


----------



## Boothh

Good luck for scan nic xx 
Just booked my gender scan for 3rd December! 17 sleeps, can't wait! So excited! :)

Happy birthday to mamicoch!

It was my birthday when I was at the height if ms and I had a totally rubbish time! 
I'm 22! (only just I keep telling myself) I hate being firmly in the 20s I feel like I'm past it now!


----------



## DianaM

FlowerFairy said:


> Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!!! X

Yay! Good luck!!!!


----------



## DianaM

mamicoch said:


> Well, tonight is the last night of my twenties :cry:
> What I'd give for a G&T to mourn my loss!

Happy birthday!!! Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

YAY! I hope baby cooperates and reveals his/her bits! Well start finding out soon if the predictions are right! 

Anyone else want to predict their baby's gender? I cant wait to find out if mothers intuition exists in this group.


----------



## KendraNoell

my gut tells me a boy for Nic :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: flowerfairy - good luck hunni I can't wait to find out what your having :hugs: I am gonna guess on girl for you this time :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Laides!! I deffo think boy :blue: We shall see!! my appointment is at 4,35pm so we could take my eldest with us. OH and James want a girl Eeeeek!! x
It's exciting that some of us will be finding out soon x


----------



## Daisy811

mamicoch said:


> Well, tonight is the last night of my twenties :cry:
> What I'd give for a G&T to mourn my loss!

Happy Birthday Rebecca!!

When i went doctors Monday she was concerned about my blood pressure so got to go back in Friday morning.

So exciting Nic, i'm going to try book ours for Sunday, they still had spaces when i checked yesterday.


At night i'm getting really painful and achey knees, anyone else getting this or know if its pregnancy related? I though it was stranged as i assumed it was hips or back that people had problems with?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Daisy811 said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Well, tonight is the last night of my twenties :cry:
> What I'd give for a G&T to mourn my loss!
> 
> Happy Birthday Rebecca!!
> 
> When i went doctors Monday she was concerned about my blood pressure so got to go back in Friday morning.
> 
> So exciting Nic, i'm going to try book ours for Sunday, they still had spaces when i checked yesterday.
> 
> 
> At night i'm getting really painful and achey knees, anyone else getting this or know if its pregnancy related? I though it was stranged as i assumed it was hips or back that people had problems with?Click to expand...

Im not, but all your muscles will be relaxing so it might be to do with that :hugs: Eeeee get it booked for Sunday :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

it is soooooo exciting!! Although I am on team yellow I love that ppl aren't and I get to find out some now and some later it is more fun spreading the joy and finding out guesses earlier :happydance: good luck ladies enjoooy :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I was on team Yellow last 2 times and I really fancied a change this time. But then found I was really impatient and can't wait till 20 week!! 
Daisy.... I just said to my OH "oooh my knee's aching" :haha: The moral of that story is dont speak too soon!!! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I reeeeally want to know what we are having but I just know I will be disappointed if I found out!! so I will wait :D


----------



## Daisy811

FlowerFairy said:


> I was on team Yellow last 2 times and I really fancied a change this time. But then found I was really impatient and can't wait till 20 week!!
> Daisy.... I just said to my OH "oooh my knee's aching" :haha: The moral of that story is dont speak too soon!!! x

That'll teach you!! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

My sister is actually driving me mad! Were staying with my grandad while we look for a bigger house and she has decided it's a good time to come and stay for a week from uni, just been downstairs and SHE WAS SMOKING IN THE LIVING ROOM!!!!! I'm pregnant, LO is here and my DH is severly asthmatic, she's so F ing inconsiderate!! All day shes been giving me tips on labour (she's never even been pregnant!) and then whinging at me when I said I didn't need advice lol


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow Boothh, that is really inconsiderate of her...some people really just dont get it do they?


On a brighter note: had my 16 week appointment tonight! baby's HB is nice and strong, and its just under my belly button and far right...Im starting to fear twins...lol...But I haven't gained any weight (literally none) so my dr isn't worried...I guess we'll find out in a month when I get my scan!


----------



## sharon0302

I haven't had a mothers instinct thought on gender yet- but this pregnancy is so different from with my son I am starting to think :pink:


----------



## anti

Im gonna say my instinct is telling me boy - OH thinks girl - we were both right about me being pregnant before we found out so not sure who's right this time round! Will only find out when bubs is born - but Im definately thinking boy at this stage


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy Scan Day Nic!!!

Can't wait to hear if baby is pink or blue!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hope the scan goes well Nic :)

Exciting :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

My instinct on myself says girl, I think as time is going by that is what I have been hoping for, but a little boy would be precious too :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

I still haven't got a feeling of boy or girl yet :nope:

I'm starting to worry I'm not connecting with the baby like I should be :cry:

With my DD I knew she was a girl from the beginning - I just felt it... but this time I'm clueless :shrug:

Part of me thinks it just because all of my family and friends are convinced it's one or the other, adamantly so, that I want it to be a boy for some and a girl for others. To make everyone happy :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Scan was amazing! So nice to see baby and it's a girl!!!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/08585b1e.jpg

She was waving and kicking and generally wriggling about, Very pleased!!!! xx


----------



## mamicoch

Oh wow!!! Congratulations, you must alll be so pleased!
That's an awesome pic!! I want one now!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

YAY! Im so happy that its a girl for you Nic!!! 
Think of all the fun you will have with dresses and pigtails!

So ladies, the first gender scan and Mommy was wrong...lol...

Who's next for their gender scan?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: a beautiful baby girl - a little :pink: one your boys will be pleased and soooo protective - that is sooo cute!!! Lush pic!! and I was RIGHT :yipee: :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Yaay congrats on a baby girl! :)

Mine is 2 weeks on sat so I'm sure someone will be before me! x


----------



## DianaM

Yay!!! Congrats Nic!!!!!! I KNEW it was gunna be a girl!!!! So happy for you!!! I'm really hoping mine's a girl this time!!! Although so long as the baby is healthy it doesn't matter to me! December 6th for me!!


----------



## DianaM

I know it's still early... But I'm getting frustrated that I can't feel the baby yet... At least I can't tell if it's the baby moving or gas bubbles... Where I THINK I feel the baby moving seems to be like it would be too far up... But I can't really find my uterus and not sure how it's positioned.... (as in how wide it goes and such) I feel like Im getting small kicks on either side of my belly button but that's way too high up to be the baby right?? I mean.. On my Doppler I'm getting the heartbeat really down low so it doesn't make sense...


----------



## KendraNoell

I thought I was feeling baby today but I think its RLP. I did order a doppler off ebay though super excited:)


----------



## ajfales

HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......


----------



## mamicoch

ajfales said:


> HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......

Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Scan went well. Just the one but I'm actually 14 weeks not 13. Please can you cahnge my EDD to 17th May. :thumbup:

Got my next scan 30th December, and an extra one at 32 weeks (23rd March) :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ajfales said:


> HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......

:hi: Congratulations and welcome :hugs: where are you based? Are you staying put now or do you have to travel lots still?


----------



## bumpin2012

DianaM said:


> I know it's still early... But I'm getting frustrated that I can't feel the baby yet... At least I can't tell if it's the baby moving or gas bubbles... Where I THINK I feel the baby moving seems to be like it would be too far up... But I can't really find my uterus and not sure how it's positioned.... (as in how wide it goes and such) I feel like Im getting small kicks on either side of my belly button but that's way too high up to be the baby right?? I mean.. On my Doppler I'm getting the heartbeat really down low so it doesn't make sense...

I hear ya! Im trying to analyze every little sensation, not of it seems to be baby though. I can find my uterus pretty easily, and when we listened to baby's heartbeat at my last appt s/he was just underneath my bellybutton and to the right. I think having a tilted uterus might make it more difficult to find...I think I read somewhere that you might not find the uterus until after 20 weeks...




ajfales said:


> HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......

Welcome and congrats! Where are you from? What kept you and your hubby on the road for 11 years? It must be hard to stat in one place after moving for so long!



aimee-lou said:


> Scan went well. Just the one but I'm actually 14 weeks not 13. Please can you cahnge my EDD to 17th May. :thumbup:
> 
> Got my next scan 30th December, and an extra one at 32 weeks (23rd March) :happydance:

Yaya for being moved ahead a week! Are you planning on finding out gender?


----------



## aimee-lou

bumpin2012 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well. Just the one but I'm actually 14 weeks not 13. Please can you cahnge my EDD to 17th May. :thumbup:
> 
> Got my next scan 30th December, and an extra one at 32 weeks (23rd March) :happydance:
> 
> Yaya for being moved ahead a week! Are you planning on finding out gender?Click to expand...

No we will be staying team yellow. We also have a scan at 32 weeks to look forward too, so it could be a struggle to not catch a glimpse of something lol :blush:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am still having terrible headaches - anyone else suffering?

Yes you might see something but ask her to tell you to look away when they view that area, it is harder to see believe it or not that later on as they can only see on part of baby at a time so easier not to look iykwim :) how exciting though to get a sneak peak before baby is here :D


----------



## PrettyUnable

Jai_Jai said:


> I am still having terrible headaches - anyone else suffering?
> 
> Yes you might see something but ask her to tell you to look away when they view that area, it is harder to see believe it or not that later on as they can only see on part of baby at a time so easier not to look iykwim :) how exciting though to get a sneak peak before baby is here :D

Me!! They're awful. Using 4Head rub and taking paracetamol but they don't really help even take the edge off. Doctors have just said to make sure I'm drinking plenty :dohh:

I'm so glad you said it's harder to see the gender at later scans, I really want to stay team yellow and worry that we'll find out by accident..lol.


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> Scan was amazing! So nice to see baby and it's a girl!!!
> 
> She was waving and kicking and generally wriggling about, Very pleased!!!! xx

EEEEKKKK! That is SO exciting! I believe that while you were having your scan, I was having that discusting sugar water test to check for gestational diabetes. You were having a MUCH better time! :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

ajfales said:


> HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......

 Hi, congratulations and welcome!! I shall add you to the first post xx



aimee-lou said:


> Scan went well. Just the one but I'm actually 14 weeks not 13. Please can you cahnge my EDD to 17th May. :thumbup:
> 
> Got my next scan 30th December, and an extra one at 32 weeks (23rd March) :happydance:

 Brillaint news on the scan!! I shall update your date. :flower:


vespersonicca said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Scan was amazing! So nice to see baby and it's a girl!!!
> 
> She was waving and kicking and generally wriggling about, Very pleased!!!! xx
> 
> EEEEKKKK! That is SO exciting! I believe that while you were having your scan, I was having that discusting sugar water test to check for gestational diabetes. You were having a MUCH better time! :haha:Click to expand...

Awww poor you!! I've got that test at 26 weeks. never had it before so Im glad it's fun :haha:


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> I thought I was feeling baby today but I think its RLP. I did order a doppler off ebay though super excited:)

I LOVE my doppler <3 love hearing the sound of the baby's heartbeat and moving around :)


----------



## DianaM

ajfales said:


> HI Everyone I am new here to this site I am also due in May ..16th is what has been confirmed twice now oh how I wish I had a fast forward button to there quicker then a pause button to keep them little longer :) anyway just wanted to say hi and hope that I can meet some people to talk to on here not many friends here was out on the road with my husband for the last 11 yrs so friends on the road and none at home and could def use someone to talk to as this has been an emotional pregnancy from the start ......

Congrats on the pregnancy! And welcome!! Some of us have also added each other to Facebook so feel free to find/add me I'm always on Facebook! My name is Diana McPherson I'm from Canada, Ontario.


----------



## DianaM

So I'm very excited for my prenatal appointment coming up this Wednesday! ALL of my family and friends say that I'm HUGE for this stage of pregnancy which is really making me self conscience!! I've ONLY gained a belly though which is good but SO many people ask me if I'm having twins. So far I've only seen one ultrasound and one baby in there! Last prenatal I was measuring large and the nurse also asked if it was twins so I'm excited to see what they say this time around! Personally I think I'm just having one MASSIVE baby lol. Both OH and I are tall though, me being 5 foot 8 and OH being 6 foot 2.


----------



## aimee-lou

DianaM said:


> So I'm very excited for my prenatal appointment coming up this Wednesday! ALL of my family and friends say that I'm HUGE for this stage of pregnancy which is really making me self conscience!! I've ONLY gained a belly though which is good but SO many people ask me if I'm having twins. So far I've only seen one ultrasound and one baby in there! Last prenatal I was measuring large and the nurse also asked if it was twins so I'm excited to see what they say this time around! Personally I think I'm just having one MASSIVE baby lol. Both OH and I are tall though, me being 5 foot 8 and OH being 6 foot 2.

Both times I've measured big (with Earl all the way through and so far with this one) and both time just one. Earl was 9lb6 when he was born and is VERY tall for his age, and this one seems to be all leg once again! lol


----------



## vespersonicca

vespersonicca said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Scan was amazing! So nice to see baby and it's a girl!!!
> 
> She was waving and kicking and generally wriggling about, Very pleased!!!! xx
> 
> EEEEKKKK! That is SO exciting! I believe that while you were having your scan, I was having that discusting sugar water test to check for gestational diabetes. You were having a MUCH better time! :haha:Click to expand...

Awww poor you!! I've got that test at 26 weeks. never had it before so Im glad it's fun :haha:[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I've got to do another one around then too if this one isn't positive. :cry:


----------



## Boothh

I have to have the glucose test too because of pcos, I never had it last time so not looking forward to it!


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh said:


> I have to have the glucose test too because of pcos, I never had it last time so not looking forward to it!

Same. Last time I didn't have it but since Earl was born my Mum has been diagnosed with type II, so that means I have to have it. :shrug: Oh well.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've never had it with my 2 but in my PCT they offer it to everyone now! X


----------



## KendraNoell

i've been doing crap all day and i started to go clean some stuff and i'm getting cramping. i hate that :(


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> I have to have the glucose test too because of pcos, I never had it last time so not looking forward to it!
> 
> Same. Last time I didn't have it but since Earl was born my Mum has been diagnosed with type II, so that means I have to have it. :shrug: Oh well.Click to expand...

I just got my results! No diabetes! :happydance: I was so worried that I'd have to bre super careful over Xmas. I'll have another one in February now. It was way worse having to do it so early on this time because the nausea. If you throw up that nasty suagr water, the test is interrupted and you have to reschedule... :nope:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Great news Hun!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mamicoch

Had my m/w appointment this afternoon, I've been so worried & paranoid.
Needn't have been though, she found the heartbeat straight away, nice & strong! So pleased! :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> Had my m/w appointment this afternoon, I've been so worried & paranoid.
> Needn't have been though, she found the heartbeat straight away, nice & strong! So pleased! :happydance:

That's great! :happydance: Bet you're super relieved. :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> Had my m/w appointment this afternoon, I've been so worried & paranoid.
> Needn't have been though, she found the heartbeat straight away, nice & strong! So pleased! :happydance:

Brilliant news!!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi ladies :wave:

How are you all? I haven't posted in here much as my early scan dated me to be a june mummy but yesterday at my 12 week scan they said I was 13 weeks :) which my due date is 28th may. Which is around the time _i 
I originally thought. Which means I'm back in the may mummy club :D. I'm so happy to have reached 13 weeks and the safety of seconf tri. I will be reading the thread trying to catch up, and looking forward to share the rest of our journey. Anyway here is my precious baby at 13 weeks :) -5
 



Attached Files:







IMG00131-20111122-0853.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> How are you all? I haven't posted in here much as my early scan dated me to be a june mummy but yesterday at my 12 week scan they said I was 13 weeks :) which my due date is 28th may. Which is around the time _i
> I originally thought. Which means I'm back in the may mummy club :D. I'm so happy to have reached 13 weeks and the safety of seconf tri. I will be reading the thread trying to catch up, and looking forward to share the rest of our journey. Anyway here is my precious baby at 13 weeks :) -5

Awwwww lovely baby!! I'll ad you to the 1st post again x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Just noticed your having a baby girl. Congratulations hun x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Just noticed your having a baby girl. Congratulations hun x

Thanks!! Shocked is an understment :haha: I bought some pink things at the weekend and it was weird. I am thrilled tho :flower: Are you going to find out?x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: mamicoch that is GREAT news :) such a lovely sound isn't it? :hugs: glad all okay!!

Aidan's Mummy - brilliant picture :) how lovely!! :hugs: glad all okay - do you want to join in and have a guess at what you're having? We have all guessed to see if we will be right either at the gender scan or at the birth? Will you be finding out? I think it is about 50/50 at the moment!!

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone is recovering from the :sick: :hugs:

AFM - I am ok still shattered and got some headaches but starting to feel MUCH better :) :wohoo: I keep craving New Zealand Sauvingon Blanc :haha: very annoying as can't have it :grr: I never even thought about alcohol or anything and not a huge drinker anyway but sigh....!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thank you jai jai :) I think I'm having a girl just a gut feeling and yes I will be finding out. Very excited :) what do you think your having hun and will you be finding out? X


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaah exciting....when is your next scan do you know? 

I think I might be having a girl again just because I have felt exactly the same but I do keep toying between the 2....! I stay on team :yellow: :) so will not be finding out until the day! :) I dunno how I stay so strong I find out everything :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

My mothers instinct was wrong :rofl: I said Boy


----------



## baby_mama87

Hi Everyone! :wave:

Not sure if Im a bit late joining this group, just joined the forum today, Im 14 weeks exactly and due 22nd May! so excited and happy to be sharing with all you ladies! 

xx


----------



## bumpin2012

FlowerFairy said:


> My mothers instinct was wrong :rofl: I said Boy

I had a feeling you would be. You've had 2 boys so I would think that anything else would be a foreign idea! But its so lovely that you are having a princess! She will be beyond spoiled and protected by her older brothers! 

Im still feeling like this baby is a boy. Im really wanting to stay team yellow, and im scared that im going to go to my scan and get a good view of babys bits. Or worse, OH is going to get a view, and loudly say "Its a _____!"

Still waiting to hear from the hospital as to when my scan might be. I know its going to happen with then next 4 weeks, but I would really like to have a date to wait for.


----------



## bumpin2012

baby_mama87 said:


> Hi Everyone! :wave:
> 
> Not sure if Im a bit late joining this group, just joined the forum today, Im 14 weeks exactly and due 22nd May! so excited and happy to be sharing with all you ladies!
> 
> xx

Never too late!

Congrats and Welcome!

We have been discussing our mother instinct on gender as of late. So far only 1 person knows their baby's gender, so you've joined us at an exciting stage!

Are you finding out your baby's gender? Do you want to make a prediction boy or girl?


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> My mothers instinct was wrong :rofl: I said Boy
> 
> I had a feeling you would be. You've had 2 boys so I would think that anything else would be a foreign idea! But its so lovely that you are having a princess! She will be beyond spoiled and protected by her older brothers!
> 
> Im still feeling like this baby is a boy. Im really wanting to stay team yellow, and im scared that im going to go to my scan and get a good view of babys bits. Or worse, OH is going to get a view, and loudly say "Its a _____!"
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the hospital as to when my scan might be. I know its going to happen with then next 4 weeks, but I would really like to have a date to wait for.Click to expand...

I've always been on team Yellow before so it was a real change to find out this time. Im very pleased I like the fact we're done with our family now :cloud9: 
Hope you get your scan date soon, Mine is 14th Dec so bet it's around then x


----------



## FlowerFairy

baby_mama87 said:


> Hi Everyone! :wave:
> 
> Not sure if Im a bit late joining this group, just joined the forum today, Im 14 weeks exactly and due 22nd May! so excited and happy to be sharing with all you ladies!
> 
> xx

Not too late at all!! Congratulations and welcome! :hugs: I'll add you to our first post. Lovely to have a new face xx


----------



## baby_mama87

Thank you ladies :hugs: Bumpin2012 im definitely finding out! OH wasnt to keen at first and didnt want to know hes come round to the idea now though and seems really excited to find out! Im so certain its a boy! however everyone else thinks im having a girl! 20wk scan is 4th jan so nice start to the new year :D 

what about you? will you be finding out? 

xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

baby_mama87 said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: Bumpin2012 im definitely finding out! OH wasnt to keen at first and didnt want to know hes come round to the idea now though and seems really excited to find out! Im so certain its a boy! however everyone else thinks im having a girl! 20wk scan is 4th jan so nice start to the new year :D
> 
> what about you? will you be finding out?
> 
> xx

Aww that will be a nice start to 2012!! Is this your first baby?


----------



## KendraNoell

Anyone else's husband being a complete and total jerk face? He has no sensitivity whatsoever.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Welcome baby mamma :) 

Not sure about mothers instinct. with aidan I was convinced I was having a girl but he is defiantly a boy :) xx


----------



## baby_mama87

Flowerfairy this will be my first yes very excited! 

Thank you aidens mummy :flower:

xx


----------



## bumpin2012

baby_mama87 said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: Bumpin2012 im definitely finding out! OH wasnt to keen at first and didnt want to know hes come round to the idea now though and seems really excited to find out! Im so certain its a boy! however everyone else thinks im having a girl! 20wk scan is 4th jan so nice start to the new year :D
> 
> what about you? will you be finding out?
> 
> xx

Im team yellow for this baby. I really like the guessing games, and I really didn't want to do a big themed nursery, so it made it pretty easy to stay yellow!

I think im having a boy. Pretty much everyone else thinks its a boy too!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies!

My U/S date is finally booked! Dec 14th, less than 3 weeks to go!:happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

yay! good luck!


----------



## future_numan

:wave: Hi ladies, sorry I have been M.I.A..

flower, congratulations on:pink:

How is everyone ?

Happy Thanksgiving to our U.S. members:bunny:

I can't beleive how fast time is going. 16 weeks already:wohoo:


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My U/S date is finally booked! Dec 14th, less than 3 weeks to go!:happydance:

Same day as me!!! Eeeeeeek What time? Are you UK based :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic, Im in Canada. I can't wait!


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> Nic, Im in Canada. I can't wait!

Cool!!! mine is at 10.50am UK time. Only 2 weeks and 6 days lol xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Mines at 2:50 pm...I think thats like 7 pm for you guys!


----------



## DianaM

bumpin2012 said:


> Nic, Im in Canada. I can't wait!

Where in Canada are you?? I live in Ontario between Niagara Falls and Toronto :)


----------



## DianaM

I'm so excited for my next scan!!! 12 more days!! I can't wait to find out what we're having this time around!! I am thinking girl :) my prenatal appointment went great the other day! Baby's heartbeat was a strong 145bpm and measuring right on track at 16 1/2 weeks :) dr was a bit upset that I only gained a pound but I've been eating SO healthy lately (and I'm used to eating crap food lol) that it's like a diet! My biggest cravings lately have been oranges (like at least 5 a day lol) and other fruits and veggies. I posted a belly pic on Facebook and I'll try to figure out how to put one on here lol


----------



## bumpin2012

Diana, Im in Halifax, NS.

My baby's heartrate was 147, and my dr thinks its a boy...but I read that there is no scientific evidence that heart rate can predict gender.

I still haven't gained anything. I had lost 5 lbs by 8 weeks, and lost 0.5 lbs at 12 weeks, and then lost another 0.5 lbs at 16 weeks. She it was fine as my uterus is measuring a bit big, so baby must be growing. I probably had 10 lbs to lose going into my pregnancy.


----------



## DianaM

bumpin2012 said:


> Diana, Im in Halifax, NS.
> 
> My baby's heartrate was 147, and my dr thinks its a boy...but I read that there is no scientific evidence that heart rate can predict gender.
> 
> I still haven't gained anything. I had lost 5 lbs by 8 weeks, and lost 0.5 lbs at 12 weeks, and then lost another 0.5 lbs at 16 weeks. She it was fine as my uterus is measuring a bit big, so baby must be growing. I probably had 10 lbs to lose going into my pregnancy.

That's awesome! I have family that lives in Comeauville which i think is only about an hour or two away from Halifax. 
Yeah, my dr said the same thing about the heartrate not being anything to do with boy or girl... but the nurse and dr both say they think its a girl! That's what i hope anyways! If not there is always next time! 
As for my weight I had JUST come back from Disney in Florida and while i was down there i gained about 5-7 pounds or more! Then i found out i was pregnant so altogether i think i've gained about 10 pounds. I'm 129lbs right now and my pre-pregnancy weight was anywhere from 117-120.


----------



## DianaM




----------



## KendraNoell

It irritates me when people tell me my bump is huge :( like they didn't know I was a bigger person before I was pregnant.


----------



## Boothh

A week tomorrow is my gender scan!! Can't wait!!

Well I've been super ill this pregnancy, my gp wouldn't give me more sickness tablets when I ran out even though the consultant gave me a repeat prescription, iv been throwing up all week constantly and could barely sit up at some points I was so weak and my skin turned yellow!
Well I went in to the gp and he rang up my consultant and got in trouble for not letting me have meds when I first ran out, needless to say I now have a repeat prescription of them :) also he checked my urine and said I had blood and protein in it and had a pretty bad kidney infection, which explains the yellowish skin, so I have anti biotics, I'm upset though because he said iv had this infection a while for it to get to this stage and at my antenatal appointment and 12 weeks they never checked my urine, so I'm abit upset with my care I feel like me feeling so sick might have been prevented had they done their job properly! :(

Iv lost a total of 16lbs since I got bfp, I have got saggy skin on top of my thighs where they have shrank and I can't wear my wedding ring cus it's too big now!


----------



## sharon0302

Not checking your urine at any ante natal appointment is really bad! Hope that now they have pulled their finger out and done their actual jobs that you feel better soon!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hope it all works and you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> It irritates me when people tell me my bump is huge :( like they didn't know I was a bigger person before I was pregnant.

Some people are SO rude :( a good friend of mine also commented on my belly pics I put on Facebook yesterday saying I had a huge ass... Ive always been teased about my weight and my big butt (even though I'm not overweight at all) but my whole life people have made rude comments like that to me so now I'm even MORE self conscious about myself :( it's not fair what people say and do to others. I think your belly is absolutely perfect and cute as hell! Guess we'll all just have to stick together and keep positive for each other. (p.s I ended up going on Facebook today and deleting everything he commented on my picture) screw rude people!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh, I hope you feel better soon ! I cant wait to see your gender scan results!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

DianaM said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> It irritates me when people tell me my bump is huge :( like they didn't know I was a bigger person before I was pregnant.
> 
> Some people are SO rude :( a good friend of mine also commented on my belly pics I put on Facebook yesterday saying I had a huge ass... Ive always been teased about my weight and my big butt (even though I'm not overweight at all) but my whole life people have made rude comments like that to me so now I'm even MORE self conscious about myself :( it's not fair what people say and do to others. I think your belly is absolutely perfect and cute as hell! Guess we'll all just have to stick together and keep positive for each other. (p.s I ended up going on Facebook today and deleting everything he commented on my picture) screw rude people!!Click to expand...


this REALLY pisses me off how dare people be so uncaring and rude??? I hope he was deleted as a friend!! I would have!! I bet you both look fantastic!!!! Post them in here too :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

My belly pops right out at night
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/139c89cd.jpg
Not put any of facebook because people always have an opinion and I'd rather not hear it from some of them :rofl: I think all the bumps pic's look gorgeous so far x


----------



## Jai_Jai

BEAUTIFUL bump it really is lush!! mine pops at night too!!

Like your wallpaper xx


----------



## DianaM

Love the bump Nic!!!! So cute!! <3


----------



## mamicoch

All you 2nd time or more mums, did you notice your bump a lot sooner than with your first??


----------



## HellBunny

Please could you add me to the list, i'm due on the 27th May :)

I think baby has had a growth spurt overnight, i woke up with a big firm bump this morning! Was flat as a pancake last night? :rofl:


----------



## HellBunny

Mamicoch, i think so, with my little boy i didn't have much of a bump until 20 weeks xx


----------



## mamicoch

HellBunny said:


> Please could you add me to the list, i'm due on the 27th May :)
> 
> I think baby has had a growth spurt overnight, i woke up with a big firm bump this morning! Was flat as a pancake last night? :rofl:

Congratulations!
Is this baby number 2?x


----------



## FlowerFairy

HellBunny said:


> Please could you add me to the list, i'm due on the 27th May :)
> 
> I think baby has had a growth spurt overnight, i woke up with a big firm bump this morning! Was flat as a pancake last night? :rofl:

Congrats!! I shall add you!! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I got a bump sooner with my second baby than the first. I have pics on holiday when I was PG with James age 19 and at 25 weeks I had a fairly flat tummy!!


----------



## DianaM

I am the same, right away I got the bump and with my first (at age 17) I didn't show until after 25 weeks or so. I didn't get big with him because he was a premie so I'm excited about my bump coming early this time so I can enjoy it!! I can't wait to see how big it gets lol


----------



## HellBunny

mamicoch said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Please could you add me to the list, i'm due on the 27th May :)
> 
> I think baby has had a growth spurt overnight, i woke up with a big firm bump this morning! Was flat as a pancake last night? :rofl:
> 
> Congratulations!
> Is this baby number 2?xClick to expand...

Thanks, it is yes :) xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks for adding me FlowerFairy :D


I can't wait til my bump is huge! Can't wait til May infact, i just want to meet this LO but will try and enjoy being pregnant for a while despite the GD worries x


----------



## Boothh

Here is my 14+3 bump 
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/f6eaf1c3.jpg

It popped out over last weekend! Never had one til about 18 weeks with my LO so it's deffo earlier! Can still do my jeans up easily though and have loads of room in them but I have lost over a stone so that's probably why!

Thanks for your well wishes too, I'm feeling miles better on the cyclizine! And antibiotics seem to be clearing up whatever I had nicely! My skin isn't yellow anymore anyway, and doctor hasn't got in touch so inassume my electrolytes where fine! 

Been doing our first bits of Christmas shopping today and did some wrapping! So disorganised this year! I'm normally finished by now!! x


----------



## DianaM

Love the baby bump boothh!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

15+3
 



Attached Files:







15+3.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> All you 2nd time or more mums, did you notice your bump a lot sooner than with your first??

Definitely yes! :flower:


So, haven't been here in a bit since I've had a really busy week. We had our Thanksgiving celebration and I definitely popped after that! 

Also had my scan moved from the 29th of Dec to the 3rd of Jan since I couldn't find anyone home to watch my toddler. I think I would be more upset about it if I planned on finding out the gender then too. So far I am still sticking with team yellow. 

Here's my 15 week bump picture taken 1 week ago on the day we had our turkey day. It isn't the clearest since I was slightly turned but my little man made this one my favorite so it was the FB pick.
 



Attached Files:







P1040577.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww everyone has lovely bumps!!! 

I feel like I am showing more and feel fatter this time around but in comparison to the pics I think I look about the same as last time!


----------



## DianaM

I <3 all the bumps :D I'm so excited for all of us!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm definitely bigger than I was last time. I was looking at my bump pics from last time that I put up on facebook and I would say I'm about the same as I was at about 18 weeks (or at least I was when I looked last week lol). I've grown considerably since then, so maybe even bigger now. I think we're going to have a large one on our hands again. 

I asked Earl this morning if Baby was going to be a little girl or a little boy? He smiled and said 'Little girl....Yay!!' and clapped his hands. I guess he wants a little sister lol. :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hey Ladies, :flower:, please may I join your group? :blush:
I am currently 14 w pregnant with #3. I have 2 very gorgeous boys, my eldest is nearly 9 and a toddler of nearly 15 months. 
I have been posting on BnB for a while and I am part of last years september stars and would love to be part of May Bluebells if I may.
I am due on 25th May 2012. I am 99% sure this little bubba is a boy too as I feel pretty much the same as my previous pregnancies, but will not know for sure until 12th January! 
Time seems to be passing so quickly and I am still shocked that I have reached 2nd tri so quickly! :haha: I still have no bump (which is absolutely fine by me as I was HUGE last time :cry:) but I know it is only a matter of a few weeks! I would love a small bump, but I really do not think I will stay small. 

I hope all ladies and bumps are well. I look forward to getting to know you. x


----------



## mamicoch

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hey Ladies, :flower:, please may I join your group? :blush:
> I am currently 14 w pregnant with #3. I have 2 very gorgeous boys, my eldest is nearly 9 and a toddler of nearly 15 months.
> I have been posting on BnB for a while and I am part of last years september stars and would love to be part of May Bluebells if I may.
> I am due on 25th May 2012. I am 99% sure this little bubba is a boy too as I feel pretty much the same as my previous pregnancies, but will not know for sure until 12th January!
> Time seems to be passing so quickly and I am still shocked that I have reached 2nd tri so quickly! :haha: I still have no bump (which is absolutely fine by me as I was HUGE last time :cry:) but I know it is only a matter of a few weeks! I would love a small bump, but I really do not think I will stay small.
> 
> I hope all ladies and bumps are well. I look forward to getting to know you. x

Hi :hi:
Congratulations and welcome!

I'm feeling more fat than pregnant at the minute. People are pointing out my bump, but it doesn't feel like a bab bump, it's too squidgy! :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

mamicoch said:


> I'm feeling more fat than pregnant at the minute. People are pointing out my bump, but it doesn't feel like a bab bump, it's too squidgy! :haha:

That is EXACTLY how I feel :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

I love the bumps!

Im posting mine, but its from 16 weeks. My camera battery is charging, and im taking an 18 week pic on tuesday, so I'll post that one then!


----------



## bumpin2012

might help if I actually attach the photo!


----------



## DianaM

Congrats and welcome teeny weeny!! Bumpin2012 LOVE the little baby bump! So cute!!


----------



## DianaM

Has anyone out there tried a pregnancy support belt?? My dr told me to get one for my lower back pain/sciatic pain... I've been to two different stores and they were sold out but I'm wondering does it actually work to help with sciatic pain? My dr is being absolutely stupid and not listening to me when I tell her that the pain is so severe and that it's seriously painful for me to do my job. I've fallen about a dozen times in the last 2 months and have had to very quickly grab hold of something so I don't fall numerous times. I've done EVERYTHING she's told me to do and still nothing is working.. I ice it, try hot baths, heating pads, chiropractor, massage therapy (which is getting VERY expensive since I've used up now ALL of my benefits and also all the stretching and pelvic strengthening I can do.... She keeps telling me to tale Tylenol every day before I go to work and while I'm at work to stop the pain but I don't want to take anything like that (especially not every day) it will be too hard on my stomach. I've almost fallen right down the stairs on the bus I drive because my hips give out and I'm getting scared.... I KNOW it's early to be talking about a leave of absence from work but really it's NOTHING to her to write me a note saying I'm off on medical leave so I can get at least SOME income until the baby is born. If not i fear I'll fall and end up hurting myself and the baby if I continue on like this. I've already been for knee surgery 2 years ago which makes my knee weak as it is and now with this sciatic pain it's even worse. No other dr from our office will see me because they are afraid to "go against what she says" but my dr refuses to listen to my pain and says there's nothing wrong with me and that I can work up to at LEAST 37 weeks. Seems even more funny when I'm high risk because of going into pre-term labour with my son at 25 weeks... I'm so confused and frustrated I just want to cry :'(


----------



## bumpin2012

DianaM said:


> Has anyone out there tried a pregnancy support belt?? My dr told me to get one for my lower back pain/sciatic pain... I've been to two different stores and they were sold out but I'm wondering does it actually work to help with sciatic pain? My dr is being absolutely stupid and not listening to me when I tell her that the pain is so severe and that it's seriously painful for me to do my job. I've fallen about a dozen times in the last 2 months and have had to very quickly grab hold of something so I don't fall numerous times. I've done EVERYTHING she's told me to do and still nothing is working.. I ice it, try hot baths, heating pads, chiropractor, massage therapy (which is getting VERY expensive since I've used up now ALL of my benefits and also all the stretching and pelvic strengthening I can do.... She keeps telling me to tale Tylenol every day before I go to work and while I'm at work to stop the pain but I don't want to take anything like that (especially not every day) it will be too hard on my stomach. I've almost fallen right down the stairs on the bus I drive because my hips give out and I'm getting scared.... I KNOW it's early to be talking about a leave of absence from work but really it's NOTHING to her to write me a note saying I'm off on medical leave so I can get at least SOME income until the baby is born. If not i fear I'll fall and end up hurting myself and the baby if I continue on like this. I've already been for knee surgery 2 years ago which makes my knee weak as it is and now with this sciatic pain it's even worse. No other dr from our office will see me because they are afraid to "go against what she says" but my dr refuses to listen to my pain and says there's nothing wrong with me and that I can work up to at LEAST 37 weeks. Seems even more funny when I'm high risk because of going into pre-term labour with my son at 25 weeks... I'm so confused and frustrated I just want to cry :'(

Is this your Family dr or your OB? If its your family dr, I would be looking for a new one. If its your OB, I would make an appt with your family dr and request a new OB. You need someone who will listen to you, plain and simple.


----------



## KendraNoell

I understand your pain, Diana, but if you aren't wanting meds and none of the non-med options aren't working, what else is there? I can't think of anything else they could do for you... I have chronic back pain and I've done everything you've went through as well but my Dr doesn't think its severe enough for meds.


----------



## DianaM

It's my family dr... My appointment with the OB won't be until Jan 28th... And yeah I get what you mean Kendra but she doesn't want to put me on meds... She wants me to take Tylenol every day... Tylenol is VERY hard on your body and stomach if you take it THAT often for that long. I mean.. I still have 20 weeks of my pregnancy left... That's a long time to take Tylenol every day for... I don't want to end up with more problems than just back pain... Tylenol can cause stomach ulcers which I've had before and they are very painful :( and I know they say it's "safe" to take during pregnancy.. But I doubt they mean every day like that.. it's just not worth the risk. Its not like im over-weight or anything, I eat properly, no junk food, I exercise, I don't drink or smoke, I don't do ANYTHING to harm myself OR the baby yet I can't get rid of this pain/hip give out that causes me to fall. I can't even sleep laying down anymore.. I have to sleep sitting up, have been like that over a month now.


----------



## DianaM

Plus... If my hip is giving out like this I don't see how Tylenol is going to fix that problem... The only thing I see it doing is stopping that sharp pain just before it does give out, but when I get that pain I know what's coming and to try and grab ahold of something so if I have no warning and it snaps out I'm most likely going to fall harder.. I never go this with my first pregnancy so I don't understand why it's happening now..


----------



## KendraNoell

That sounds awful... my left hip gives quite a bit and I hope it doesn't get worse as I start carrying more weight, but I know how that feels when it is out... and I can understand the back pain, are you sure its not arthritis or anything? I have arthritis in my upper back and its just a deep throbbing pain all day, it sucks because my OB thinks its a muscular problem but the muscles are just tense because of the inflammation.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hey Ladies, :flower:, please may I join your group? :blush:
> I am currently 14 w pregnant with #3. I have 2 very gorgeous boys, my eldest is nearly 9 and a toddler of nearly 15 months.
> I have been posting on BnB for a while and I am part of last years september stars and would love to be part of May Bluebells if I may.
> I am due on 25th May 2012. I am 99% sure this little bubba is a boy too as I feel pretty much the same as my previous pregnancies, but will not know for sure until 12th January!
> Time seems to be passing so quickly and I am still shocked that I have reached 2nd tri so quickly! :haha: I still have no bump (which is absolutely fine by me as I was HUGE last time :cry:) but I know it is only a matter of a few weeks! I would love a small bump, but I really do not think I will stay small.
> 
> I hope all ladies and bumps are well. I look forward to getting to know you. x

Hello and welcome!!! I shall add you to the first post :hugs::flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely bumps ladies!!
Diana, sorry to hear you are having problems with your hips :hugs: and the doctor. I hope you manage to find a more helpful on xx


----------



## baby_mama87

Everyone has lovely bumps! I just feel fat at the minute, the moment I eat something i bloat and by the end of the day I look about 6 months! :blush:

Cant wait to finally have a bump! 

x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just weighed myself and since being pregnant I've lost 4lb!!! I have a fair bit to lose an the consultant just wanted me to maintain my weight throughout so, so far so good!! x


----------



## vespersonicca

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hey Ladies, :flower:, please may I join your group? :blush:
> I am currently 14 w pregnant with #3. I have 2 very gorgeous boys, my eldest is nearly 9 and a toddler of nearly 15 months.
> I have been posting on BnB for a while and I am part of last years september stars and would love to be part of May Bluebells if I may.
> I am due on 25th May 2012. I am 99% sure this little bubba is a boy too as I feel pretty much the same as my previous pregnancies, but will not know for sure until 12th January!
> Time seems to be passing so quickly and I am still shocked that I have reached 2nd tri so quickly! :haha: I still have no bump (which is absolutely fine by me as I was HUGE last time :cry:) but I know it is only a matter of a few weeks! I would love a small bump, but I really do not think I will stay small.
> 
> I hope all ladies and bumps are well. I look forward to getting to know you. x

:hi: Welcome and congrats! I was in August beach babies last year and my DS was born Aug 28th so we will have a very similar age gap. It will be neat to keep in touch and compare. No idea what we'll have this time though of course and I think I'm planning on staying team yellow until birth.


----------



## bumpin2012

hmmmm. Diana, I would be looking for a new fdr. Is is the 18th of dec that you see the OB? Do you think you could hold out until then and see what your OB says? s/he might be more concerned about the chronic tylenol use, and might have better suggestions for you.

Might sound a little crazy, but have you tried yoga? I was having a lot of trouble with my SI joint, and I find Yoga really helps strenthen and realign my joints. I just had to ask the instructor for pregnancy modifications. I found it super helpful, so if you haven't it might be worth looking into?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Diana - I don't have anything to add really except :hugs: and I agree maybe looking at more alternative therapies...:hugs:

Flower - Jealous of the weightloss...think I have put on weight I didn't think I had yet but just realised my scales are broken :hissy:

Still loving the bumps will post mine soon...taking it tomorrow!!

I can't believe we are all like 14-18 wks - MADNESS!! :wacko:


----------



## sharon0302

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hey Ladies, :flower:, please may I join your group? :blush:
> I am currently 14 w pregnant with #3. I have 2 very gorgeous boys, my eldest is nearly 9 and a toddler of nearly 15 months.
> I have been posting on BnB for a while and I am part of last years september stars and would love to be part of May Bluebells if I may.
> I am due on 25th May 2012. I am 99% sure this little bubba is a boy too as I feel pretty much the same as my previous pregnancies, but will not know for sure until 12th January!
> Time seems to be passing so quickly and I am still shocked that I have reached 2nd tri so quickly! :haha: I still have no bump (which is absolutely fine by me as I was HUGE last time :cry:) but I know it is only a matter of a few weeks! I would love a small bump, but I really do not think I will stay small.
> 
> I hope all ladies and bumps are well. I look forward to getting to know you. x


Congratulations! I am due 25th May too and my eldest son is nearly 9 too, I just don't have the toddler:wacko:


----------



## future_numan

Hi ladies,
Is anyone else emotional ?? Holy smokes , I cry about everything. I don't seem to get angry but I am sure weepy.

Also, for those who are finding out the gender of their babies.. are you nervous ??

I don't understand why I am, just I am..

I don't really prefer one sex over the other but I think I am mostly leery because everyone seems to want a boy ( I have all girls) but I think I'd like a girl..

Is this normal ?


----------



## KendraNoell

I think everything is normal in pregnancy. LOL. Yes, emotional, not weepy, more angry and easily irritable. Speaking of which, I need a nap.


----------



## bumpin2012

I think its normal to want a girl Numan, you have girls, you know about girls...boys are a whole new country!

Either way, I think your gonna be just fine! When is your gender scan?

Im nervous about my scan because I DONT want to know the gender. Im worried that its going to obviously be a boy, and the surprise will be spoiled (I think mines a boy!) They wont confirm gender, but I want it to be a total surpise.


----------



## baby_mama87

FlowerFairy congrats on the weight loss! 

Im so emotional I feel awful for OH sometimes, Saturday I had another breakdown but I had a awful day as Id had a small bleed on Friday. Everything was ok with Baby, but I just started crying on the night when me and OH were having tea and couldnt stop! :shrug:

Im a bit nervous about finding out I think thats totally normal, Id love a boy but will be happy either way. 

xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies! I hope you are all keeping well. xx
I am so excited at finding out the gender of this little one and if I could justify a private scan I would be off to the clinic next week! :haha: I am sure we have another little man, which will be great for my two sons but my house is over-run with testosterone! :wacko: I would like 4 children and I have always said I will have 3 boys and then a girl....but people do say they only see me with boys so who knows? :shrug: Roll on the 12th January I say! 

I am super emotional and quite moody sometimes which is odd...looking at old wives tales they say you are more moody with girls so maybe I might have a little princess in there! 

I am 15 weeks on Friday and obviously due a MW appt at 16 weeks...I cannot make one at the GP surgery until the midwife has called...I am hoping she calls on wednesday. I haven't heard the heartbeat yet, :cry: At my scan they didn't mean heartrate, but I am sure they did last time. I am getting impatient and want to hear that most beautiful sound.

I hope all ladies and bumps are well. On the mention of bumps, I seem to have a bump now already (in the last few days)..do you think it's a bit early? xx

P.S..my avatar is my 12 week scan...any guesses on pink or blue? xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Numan - everyone keeps saying to me 'I bet you want a girl' and actually, if I'm honest a boy would be great! I have a boy and would love another one to go with him lol :blush: We're staying team yellow though, and I know that either will be great. I actually keep referring to the bump as a she, and kind of keep having day dreams about a little girl. 

Ladies - I'm officially bored. I have pushchair lust and I really want this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20065636...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_4100wt_1189

It's not expensive, but we have a Silver Cross 3D still from Earl, and still have everything from it. But, I love this!!!! I wonder if I'm a good girl and save up then we can have it :blush: 

Bought my first baby purchase - got a Pumpkin Patch romper, with the original tags on, for £1,50 from our local charity shop! :thumbup: Let the bargain hunting commence! I need to buy spring and summer clothes for this one as Earl was a winter baby, so we're great for woolies, but no lighter clothes at all lol. Oh well, lol. Other than that only need bottles, dummies, nappies and wipes, toiletries and probably a new bouncer as Earl broke his (he was too heavy for it and bent the legs right back!)! lol 

Got my next appointment on Thursday - 16 weeks precisely so hoping to hear a heartbeat! :thumbup: Upset cos we have to take Earl with us, but never mind. I don't like to take him with me just in case (call me pessimistic) but hubby will be there too, so at least he can keep him occupied. May ask CM if she can have him at short notice :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

Teeny, I didn't get to hear the HB either till 16 weeks, I haven't seen bubs yet also.
I had a U/S at 6 weeks to be sure baby was in the right spot but the tech didn't show me anything.
We are going for a gender scan on Saturday but the won't show you anything then either because it is a pvt scan.. so we just payed to know the gender.. that's it.

I have been lucky that my emotions are mostly weepy, I haven't any anger outbursts.. but I do find that I have less pateince with my toddler by the end of the day.

Someone mentioned dreams, just before I found out I was pregnant I would dream of a blonde man.. he wasn't the dream but he was always there.. once I got my BFP he stopped entering my dreams.. weird !!

Flower, I am the same.. I lost about 13 lbs but I have gained about 3 back.. I have no hunger at all really.. I eat because I know I have too.. not like my other pregnancies.. I think I gain 15lbs in my first tri with Emily..
I am mostly thirsty.. and I crave O.J. .. I can't even stomach the smell of coffee anymore.. I used to have 2 cups every morning before I was pregnant.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> I think everything is normal in pregnancy. LOL. Yes, emotional, not weepy, more angry and easily irritable. Speaking of which, I need a nap.

Amen sista! I'm a total grump! :haha:



bumpin2012 said:


> Im nervous about my scan because I DONT want to know the gender. Im worried that its going to obviously be a boy, and the surprise will be spoiled (I think mines a boy!) They wont confirm gender, but I want it to be a total surpise.

I'm nervous I'll somehow ruin the surprise for myself too! I've also heard stories where the doctor does something stupid by accident like ask "Would you like to know the boy's gender?"


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG in sooooooooo much pain today!!!!! I am so freaking tired of hurting... its bad enough that it's giving me indigestion... very irritated... have an appointment this morning and hoping he will give me something for the pain cause I can't keep doing this!

And flu shot today I think. Yaaaay. Not so much.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

KendraNoell said:


> OMG in sooooooooo much pain today!!!!! I am so freaking tired of hurting... its bad enough that it's giving me indigestion... very irritated... have an appointment this morning and hoping he will give me something for the pain cause I can't keep doing this!
> 
> And flu shot today I think. Yaaaay. Not so much.

I hope the doctor can help you with the pain honey, and I hope you feel better real soon. xx:flower:

Future_numan...When I had my private scans with DS last time they were brill and showed us everything, even on the gender scan....I hope you get to see some of bubs honey. xx


----------



## HellBunny

I am soooo tired!!
Hospitals really do tire you out, especially when they are about 40degrees burning!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies
Im posting my bump pics as promised! I actually forgot that I took 17 week photos cause of how much the bump grew! So the first on is 17 weeks and the 2nd one is 18 weeks!

Im so tired! We had 2 xmas parties this weekend, and I just had 2 super busy days at work, so im off to bed!


----------



## KendraNoell

GRRR... Nothing for the pain, he just referred me to physical therapy, which I've already done and didn't work, and my insurance doesn't cover all of it so I really don't want to have to pay for it :( 

Didn't get to see bubs but got the HB on the doppler. Scheduled gender scan on the 13th!!


----------



## future_numan

Kendra, I hope they can do something for you.. I suffered rom SPD with my last pregnancy, it started around 26 weeks and lasted till about 8 weeks after birth.. so everytime I feel a twinge, I sudder.. because they said it would most likely come back this pregnancy too:cry:


----------



## vespersonicca

Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear about how some of your are suffering. It certainly helps one appreciate her own good fortune. What is a little nausea compared to these pains you ladies are describing!? Hope things get better ASAP!


----------



## Boothh

Well done on your weight loss FF xx

I lost 16lbs in 1st tri, just weighed myself and I'm up 6lbs! So still -10 lbs from bfp which is good! If I get to 20 weeks before I put that 10lbs on I'll be happy!!

Midwife tomorrow and gender scan on sat!!! Sooo excited!!

Is anyone else getting stretchy crampy pains? I had them all last night and they are back now, my sides, back and stomach are killing, my bump has popped out considerably from yesterday to today so im pretty certain it's just stretching but god it's soo uncomfortable!! I need a hot water bottle!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Is anyone else getting stretchy crampy pains? I had them all last night and they are back now, my sides, back and stomach are killing, my bump has popped out considerably from yesterday to today so im pretty certain it's just stretching but god it's soo uncomfortable!! I need a hot water bottle!

Yep, I get em when I get up too fast or when I come up after bending down for example. They are right on queue actually since my week by week baby book mentioned them for this week (17weeks!).


----------



## future_numan

Boothh said:


> Well done on your weight loss FF xx
> 
> I lost 16lbs in 1st tri, just weighed myself and I'm up 6lbs! So still -10 lbs from bfp which is good! If I get to 20 weeks before I put that 10lbs on I'll be happy!!
> 
> Midwife tomorrow and gender scan on sat!!! Sooo excited!!
> 
> Is anyone else getting stretchy crampy pains? I had them all last night and they are back now, my sides, back and stomach are killing, my bump has popped out considerably from yesterday to today so im pretty certain it's just stretching but god it's soo uncomfortable!! I need a hot water bottle!


We get to know also if we are having a prince or princess Saturday :happydance:

Has anyone started to think of names yet ???


----------



## Boothh

Yaay what times your appointment at? Mines at 11.20am !! :D

We have a girls first name and a boys middle name, 
Really have no idea for a boy cus me and DH disagree on boys names loads! 
Decided to wait til we know to worry about it cus if were having a girl then I'm wasting my time getting frustrated haha! x


----------



## ErinGray

I am having a girl!! Got an early scan cause of some high risk blood results (everything is OK) and found out at 16 weeks we are having a girl! :cloud9:

We have a little boy and were kinda hoping for a girl! I am still in shock and told my husband that even after we bring her home I will still be in shock. GO TEAM PINK!!! :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Booth, I was just going to ask this! I have been feeling so crampy lately, I was starting to worry that something was wrong. I have an appointment in a couple of weeks, so hopefully nothing is wrong.... Yay, for your scan on sat! Do you feel like you are having another boy?

Numan: We have a few names thought of, but nothing for sure. We really can't agree on a girls name, and we have a few boys names picked out. But since we aren't finding out gender till baby is born, we have many more months to debate the names... and Yay for your scan too! I can't wait to hear if you are getting another princess!

Erin: Congrats on your Pink bump! Thats so lovely that you got what you were hoping for!


----------



## kka

Hello all!!!! I had my gender scan on the 26th and found out we are having a Little GIRL!!! Im so excited!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## FlowerFairy

WOW!!!1 This is a girly Month!!
Congratulations Erin and KKA! and Booth and F_N good luck for Sat!! I cant wait to find out. I think we need to even thoings up with some boys!!
Im having quite a few stretching crampy pains and the top of my bump is pertruding a fair bit now.. which is deffo girl cos my boys I carried really low!!!
:flower:


----------



## future_numan

Booth, my appt is at 10:20am:happydance: We haven't agreed on any names.. actually I haven't given it much thought since we knew we would be finding out the sex long before birth:flower:

Congratulations, Erin & KKA on the pink bumps:happydance:

Flower, I carried low ( so low I thought she would fall out) with Emily.. this one is high.. :dohh:


----------



## mamicoch

Congrats on all the pink bumps!!
I have my scan 3 weeks today, I'll be almost 21 weeks, be finding out then!

Anyone felt bubba move from the outside yet?


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, felt bubba from the OUTSIDE? :rofl:

Im still waiting to feel baby on the INSIDE! :sad2:

Im starting to think I have an anterior placenta. I haven't felt anything that I could even suspect to be baby. My scan is in 2 weeks, so I guess I will find out then...


----------



## future_numan

I have felt baby once on the outside but to be honest I haven't really payed attention to much..
With a toddler and I also run a home daycare..I am too tired to notice:dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Yaay for all the girls!!

I still kindof think girl though im less sure now that we get to find out TOMORROW!! This time tomorrow I'll know!! :happydance:

Cramping - I even took
Some rennies last night to see if it was like trapped wind but it's not helped, most of my pain is under my ribs and up my sides and back!! Heard baby again last night and got a big kick in the ear on the doppler! Lol, I don't use it much now but I get paranoid and have to check before an appointment to reassure myself (still can't believe we got to 2nd tri!! 5th time lucky since jess!!) im going to ask today about the stretchy cramps so I'll update what my midwife says xx

I'm feeling the baby more and more, it's still so light I can hardly make up my mind what it is but I know the feeling and I'm pretty sure it's baby, but the thing is its the big kicks from later on in pregnancy I remember I pretty much forget about the first few weeks when it's just little wriggles!! I only notice when I'm sitting still or lying down!

Is there anyone else still fitting in their jeans? I still have loads of room in mine when they are done up but they don't make me look as nice and pregnant as my maternity ones do! Going shopping for some maternity bits this weekend as I am getting a full on bump now, will post 16 week pic later! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

I could still wear my pre pregnancy jeans. I had to buy jeans to fit my hips, so the waist was big, but since I got preg, I lost a bunch of weight off my butt, so the pants just wont stay up. I wear the mat jeans cause the waistband holds my tummy (and gives a much nicer shape too)

Im having a crap morning so far. Yesterday I had my car in the shop cause my check engine light was on, it only needed a minor repair, but still cost me $300. I went to work last night after picking up my car, worked my shift and on my way home, the engine light came back on. So I turned around, cranky from a long night shift, went back to the shop, and my car decided to die in front of the dealership....

I think im getting a new car for xmas....


----------



## future_numan

There is NO way I would be able to fit into my jeans:dohh:
Even though I lost weight ( compared to pre-pregnancy) I have a really round tummy.
Booth, I think the pains you might be getting might be your insides moving because you uterus is moving up..
That's what it has been feeling like to me..
Good luck tomorrow with your scan..
I am nervous / excited for mine.. this is my last baby so it is kinda bitter sweet knowing the sex..
I dreamt about it last night again..


----------



## aimee-lou

Hey everyone. 

I had my 16 week appointment yesterday - all is good and we heard the heartbeat (was so pleased as hubby came this time. He missed this appointment last time and I can remember recording the HB on my phone last time lol) and all seems good. Don't need another appointment til 28 weeks now! Need to book my GTT for 26-27 weeks so basically my next appointment is my 20 weeks scan. I'm sure that there were more appointments than this last time! Is this the same for everyone (have the cut backs caused this) or is it a Norfolk thing? I also haven't been asked for a urine sample or been told what the HB was. They seem very laid back about it all compared to the Yorkshire midwives! 

Good luck with all the gender scans and it seems we have a lot of girls lol. Hubby thinks this one is a girl but I'm not so sure. We have our names picked out (for the time being lol) but we wont be telling anyone either of them lol. Staying secretive and team yellow all the way lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello!!
Oh dear about the car Bumpin... but at least a new one for Xmas!1 :haha:
Today I wore Maternity trousers, but they're too big really as Im slimmer than I was with Noah but my leggings resting on tummy are begining to irritate me!
Here's todays pic
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/29ff309b.jpg

I'm feeling her flitter and wiggle quite a bit on the insude but nothing outside yet. Looking forward to the kicks. I didnt really get them with Noah as he was back to back all the way. but he used to roll instead!!
We've got a name and we're not telling anyone, I really hope no one i know uses it!! LOL My 2 mates that are expecting one is having a boy and the other one I have told her the initals so she doesnt copy!!

Also put my tree up today so I feel all Christmassy and now waiting for my Chinese takeaway!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/3a8a5fb7.jpg

Hope everyone is well ?> xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: omg how many :pink: hehehe excellent!!!

Congrats Erin and KKA! Very exciting that you are both having girls :cloud9:

Booth and F_N arrrrrrgh you will know tomorrow - I can't wait to find out :) good luck!!!! 

Had a couple crampy bits going on but nothing major had it more earlier on tbh...! Feeling bubs lots now when I think about it but not on outside!

Here is my 16 wk bump pic - sorry about the state of me :haha: baaad day!!!
 



Attached Files:







Jellybean 16wks.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

> We get to know also if we are having a prince or princess Saturday
> 
> Has anyone started to think of names yet ???

Eeek I bet your so excited. I haven't had my scan appointment through yet :/ when did you get yours?

We have chosen Grace for a girl and Oliver for a boy :) 



> I am having a girl!! Got an early scan cause of some high risk blood results (everything is OK) and found out at 16 weeks we are having a girl!

:happydance: congrats on team pink hun. 

Jai jai and flower fairy lovely bump :)

Aimee- glad your MW appointment went well

I had my downs screening results today I'm low risk 1 in 100000 chance of having a downs baby. It's a relief but if baby has been high risk It wouldnt have changed a thing.
On movements I think I have felt baby a few times but can't be certain. Here is my 14 wweeks and 5 days bump with big brother
x
 



Attached Files:







Picture0024.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bumpin2012

Good morning ladies! I posted this in the other May group too, so sorry to those who are reading it twice!:flower:

Just looking for a bit of advice/reassurance. Im almost 19 weeks (Crazy I know) but I still haven't felt baby move, and everyone keeps telling me that I look too small for nearly 19 weeks. Last night at my staff xmas party, people kept saying to me "you dont even look pregnant at all, let alone pretty much halfway done!" So should I be worried? SHOULD I have felt baby move by now? Am I freaking myself out for nothing???


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi hun some women don't feel movement until 22-23 weeks it totally depends on them and every pregnancy is different. Also bumps come in all shapes and sizes try not to worry :hugs: x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Some women don't feel movements well until they are in their 20's weeks wise and if you have an anterior placenta it could be even longer, each person is different. You shouldn't look massive at 19wks hun....again everyone is different and depends if you had children before etc etc and how your uterus pushes your other organs etc out of the way.....I didn't look very pregnant and everyone told me I was small then I exploded and everyone told me I was massive!! don't worry hun, every bump is different and holds a baby that grows to the right size for you - if your MW is worried when they start measuring your uterus at 25wks (1st baby) or 28 wks (2nd baby) then they will send you for a scan - the clue is in when they start measuring - so please don't worry! Just people interfering and telling you things they don't know anything about :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Aidan's Mummy - not just a beautiful bump my lovely but a beaut of a picture too!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ladies. I feel better. I have my next appt in 10 days, so hopefully I wont drive myself crazy before then.

And where are the updates from the girls who had their scans this morning???? Im excited to hear what colour your bumps are!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I know Boothh cos she's in my Facebook so I'm sure she will be here to update soon!! X x


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Good morning ladies! I posted this in the other May group too, so sorry to those who are reading it twice!:flower:
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advice/reassurance. Im almost 19 weeks (Crazy I know) but I still haven't felt baby move, and everyone keeps telling me that I look too small for nearly 19 weeks. Last night at my staff xmas party, people kept saying to me "you dont even look pregnant at all, let alone pretty much halfway done!" So should I be worried? SHOULD I have felt baby move by now? Am I freaking myself out for nothing???

I didn't feel my son move where I was even sure it was him until one night about 23-24 weeks on. The movement then was so big that even DH felt it! I do recall very impatiently waiting to feel it though. It will come and it is very individual. Now I'm 17 weeks with #2 and have felt the baby once or twice but if I didn't know what I was looking for, I would never had even known... I expect in a few weeks I'll feel something more regular...


----------



## Boothh

Quick update girlies we are team BLUE!!!! :happydance: we are so happy just what we wanted :) xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Quick update girlies we are team BLUE!!!! :happydance: we are so happy just what we wanted :) xxx

Fantastic!!! I shall update you xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

YAY!!! Finally some blue in this group!


----------



## HellBunny

I've lost my scan photos :(


----------



## Boothh

Oh no that's awful :( do you know where, do you think you can get them back/replacements xx


----------



## Boothh

Just realised! Am I the first blue? :D x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yep!! First blue after 3 pink x


----------



## bumpin2012

Boothh said:


> Just realised! Am I the first blue? :D x

Yep!

and was it you who said they would trade their IPhone4 with hubby if baby was a boy???:rofl:
If so, I hope he forgot!


----------



## HellBunny

Boothh said:


> Oh no that's awful :( do you know where, do you think you can get them back/replacements xx

I'm certain they are in the house as last week when we put our xmas tree up i put them on the fireplace so they wouldn't get lost, and nobody but me o/h and jayden has been in here and jayden can't reach :cry: i dont think the hospital do replacements, my mum has one though she said i could have, but there was a really cute one with his/her arm curled round the head and we had one of those which my mum didn't have (we had two different pictures) x


----------



## future_numan

:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin: WE ARE ON TEAM BLUE:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:

It was very apparent, our lil' man had no issue in showing us what he has ( he was even playing with it:dohh:)


----------



## bumpin2012

future_numan said:


> :yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin: WE ARE ON TEAM BLUE:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:
> 
> It was very apparent, our lil' man had no issue in showing us what he has ( he was even playing with it:dohh:)

:wohoo::happydance:YAHOO!!!! I had a feeling that you would be on team blue!!!! :wohoo::happydance:

Yay for evening things out a little!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

future_numan said:


> :yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin: WE ARE ON TEAM BLUE:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:
> 
> It was very apparent, our lil' man had no issue in showing us what he has ( he was even playing with it:dohh:)

Wow!!! So pleased for you. Will update first post in the morning. So pleased for another team blue!! It's evening up x


----------



## bumpin2012

According to the list I had made back when we were all making our predictions for ourselves, we are batting a shocking 0%... 0/3....ouch!

Anyone else want to be added onto the list? Im thinking this is rather interesting!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, and here is the list that I have, so if you want to change your prediction before your scan you can, or if I missed you and you want to be added let me know!
Bumpin2012 :blue:
Flower Fairy: :blue:
JaiJai: :pink:
Aidan's Mummy	:pink:
baby_mam87	:blue:
future_numan	:pink:
DianaM :pink:
Boothh :pink:
Aimee Lou	:blue:
Mamicoch	:blue:
Sharon0302	:pink:
anti :blue:
KendraNoell	:pink:
TeenyWeeny	:blue:


----------



## future_numan

Boy, I was wrong:dohh:


----------



## DianaM

Feels like forever since I last wrote! Yay for all the gender scans!!! That's SO exciting we have 3 girls and 2 boys!! I've been SO up in the air with my guess... this WHOLE time I kept thinking right from the start it was a girl but now I'm almost at that point where I feel like I want it to be a girl SO badly that I just KNOW it's going to be a boy lol. 
Some new news... Dr put me on Medical Leave from work because I started falling really badly from the sciatic pain/hips going out on me. They said baby was ok but told me it wasn't safe to continue to work with my hips that bad. I currently go to the chiropractor now 3 times a week and massage therapy 1 time a week. It's going to be a long 4 months but at this point I can still barely walk from the pain and fear of falling again. 
I still haven't felt baby move :( over the weeks I thought I was feeling the flutters but I kept second guessing myself... just waiting on those hard kicks and to see it from the outside to know for sure! 
I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday! We have FINALLY decided on our names!! Yay!! We knew this whole time what our girls name would be but could NOT agree on a boys name so we finally did decide tonight on one.. YAY!! So I will definitely be posting that when we find out the gender! 
I just made a YouTube account and am going to start doing Vlogs of my pregnancy this time around which I'm SO excited about! I didn't keep any real record of my prenancy with my son and totally wish that I did. This time around I have written since about 12 weeks pregnant in a "baby journal" to the baby and will be albe to give it to him or her when they are older and the video vlogs will be fun to look back on. I plan on doing a weekly update on the pregnancy so when i get it up and running I'll let you know how it goes! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Just saw this thread :) can I join? I'm due may 24th, I can't wait till Jan 4 when I get my next scan, kind of hoping its a boy. Any one with any super weird symptoms? I have been lactose intolerant since the start of Oct. and all my doctor has said is to avoid dairy as it makes me severely sick and he was checking calcium levels and something else in blood work.


----------



## vespersonicca

purple_kiwi said:


> Just saw this thread :) can I join? I'm due may 24th, I can't wait till Jan 4 when I get my next scan, kind of hoping its a boy. Any one with any super weird symptoms? I have been lactose intolerant since the start of Oct. and all my doctor has said is to avoid dairy as it makes me severely sick and he was checking calcium levels and something else in blood work.

Welcome! :flower: My scan is Jan 3rd but we're sticking to team yellow! NO weird symptoms for me... just ongoing nausea STILL!


----------



## FlowerFairy

purple_kiwi said:


> Just saw this thread :) can I join? I'm due may 24th, I can't wait till Jan 4 when I get my next scan, kind of hoping its a boy. Any one with any super weird symptoms? I have been lactose intolerant since the start of Oct. and all my doctor has said is to avoid dairy as it makes me severely sick and he was checking calcium levels and something else in blood work.

Congrats and welcome! No weird symptoms here but I hope things clear up for you x


----------



## Boothh

My next scan is on 3rd jan too vesper :happydance:

:rofl: I did say girl but DH doesn't get my phone because in my defence haha when we were sat waiting I just suddenly thought no this is definitely a boy haha, just strange cus this pregnancy is soo different from with jess! 

:happydance: congrats on the boy FN xx

Here is our 4D picture, it was amazing, quality was much better on the big screen but it's nice to see, I can't believe how developed he is like a real proper person! 

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/84ce3e3e.jpg

And this is potty shot though not the best you can deffo tell it's a boy lol 
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/53ab0ed8.jpg

Xx


----------



## bumpin2012

DianaM said:


> Feels like forever since I last wrote! Yay for all the gender scans!!! That's SO exciting we have 3 girls and 2 boys!! I've been SO up in the air with my guess... *this WHOLE time I kept thinking right from the start it was a girl but now I'm almost at that point where I feel like I want it to be a girl SO badly that I just KNOW it's going to be a boy lol*.
> Some new news... Dr put me on Medical Leave from work because I started falling really badly from the sciatic pain/hips going out on me. They said baby was ok but told me it wasn't safe to continue to work with my hips that bad. I currently go to the chiropractor now 3 times a week and massage therapy 1 time a week. It's going to be a long 4 months but at this point I can still barely walk from the pain and fear of falling again.
> I still haven't felt baby move :( over the weeks I thought I was feeling the flutters but I kept second guessing myself... just waiting on those hard kicks and to see it from the outside to know for sure!
> I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday! We have FINALLY decided on our names!! Yay!! We knew this whole time what our girls name would be but could NOT agree on a boys name so we finally did decide tonight on one.. YAY!! So I will definitely be posting that when we find out the gender!
> I just made a YouTube account and am going to start doing Vlogs of my pregnancy this time around which I'm SO excited about! I didn't keep any real record of my prenancy with my son and totally wish that I did. *This time around I have written since about 12 weeks pregnant in a "baby journal" to the baby and will be albe to give it to him or her when they are older and the video vlogs will be fun to look back on.* I plan on doing a weekly update on the pregnancy so when i get it up and running I'll let you know how it goes! Hope everyone is doing great!

You never know! I'll leave you as a pink guess for now. If you decide to change your mind before your gender scan let me know and I will update my list...besides SOMEONE has to be right!

What a great idea! Im terrible at journals, I keep meaning to buy a baby book that has a few pregnancy pages, but im REALLY good at procrastinating...

Purple Kiwi: welcome and congrats!

Boothh: Great pics! I can't WAIT for my anomoly scan on the 14th!


----------



## future_numan

Welcome purple_kiwi... our DD's are almost the exact age:haha:
Were you a "lovebug" with your daughter ?


----------



## purple_kiwi

yep seems so long ago now though


----------



## bumpin2012

:cake: Happy 30th Birthday Nic!!! :wine: <----------Thats Grape juice for you!


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh Birthday's!!! Yes happy 30th!!! :cake: :drunk: enjoy!!!! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Girls!! I've had a lovely day. Just in my new PJ's eating Lindt Chocs and drinking Diet coke!! xxxx


----------



## mamicoch

Happy 30th Nic!

Bet you've had tons of chocolate, I did!!

Hope you've had a lovely day!xx


----------



## DianaM

Happy birthday Nic!!! Hope you had an amazing day!!


----------



## HellBunny

Happy Birthday Nic, sorry abit late now! xxxxx



I found my scan photos!! (ummm.... o/h found them) i'd put them in Jaydens top drawer lol


----------



## JJules611

We just found out today we are having a baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DianaM

JJules611 said:


> We just found out today we are having a baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Congrats!!!!! That's SO exciting!!!


----------



## DianaM

SOOOOO excited everyone!!!! I can't sleep I'm so excited!!! Tomorrow at 9:50am I will be finding out if our little bean is a boy or girl!!! Yay!!!


----------



## DianaM

18 weeks 3 days!! Can't wait till tomorrow when I'll finally be able to put a Pink or Blue sticker beside that belly!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Diana your belly is beautiful and you must tell us asap what you're having! LOL!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone, 

Well I have a stinking cold and tbh could do without going to work later on but can't not go in now. At least it's a relatively easy day on a Tuesday. Earl is in the throws of the terrible twos, and while he's not being too bad, my cold makes it harder to cope with. I'm just so tired and all I want to do is curl up on the sofa and watch soppy films lol. 

Congrats to everyone on finding out the colour of their bumps. Looks like a lot of girls lol


----------



## bumpin2012

I agree, you MUST update us ASAP!

I so hope you are right that its a girl....someone needs to be right!


----------



## DianaM

At the hospital waiting!! So excited!! We brought our little boy (Austin he is 7) and he's so excited too!!


----------



## future_numan

Diana, I am so excited... what is it ????


----------



## bumpin2012

Yes, update please!!! We are waiting very (im)patiently!!!!

:coffee:


----------



## DianaM

And..... It's a GIRL!!!!!! I'm SO happy!!! Just what I thought she was going to be! Lol she's measuring RIGHT on track at 18 weeks 4 days, she weighs 9 ounces and her heartrate was 135bpm :D


----------



## KendraNoell

woop woop! i bet my intuition is right then too :)


----------



## bumpin2012

YAY!!!

Finally someone is right!!!!

Congrats on the girl you were hoping for!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay congrats on your girlie!! I'll be on the laptop later so will update x x


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh congrats on your little girl :wohoo: so glad someone is right!!!! :haha:

Is that like 5 girls and 2 boys now? Girly month sooooo far!!!! I wanna find out now :dohh: aaaah I will be good and wait!!! :) xx


----------



## mamicoch

Oh yay congratulations!!! 

I wanna know now, but got another 2 wks to go, & that's if baby cooperates! If not, hubby said he will buy me a 4d scan for Xmas :)


----------



## DianaM

Baby GIRL!!! Measuring 18 weeks 4 days to the date! Weighs 9 ounces and heartrate 135bpm <3 I love my little Princess SO much!!


----------



## future_numan

A huge congratulations on a lil' girl, they are just so sweet:hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

Wow, just noticed I haven't been here in a couple days! Happy belated birthday Nic! Hope it was great, relaxing if nothing else. Congrats on all the bump revelations! A very girly month indeed. Must admit it makes being on team yellow feel temporarily punishing but I am still motivated by the idea of the surprise. :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

Congrats on a girl! another month till my ultrasound wish i could of got in a bit sooner lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations! 

Hubby reckons we're having a girl lol......we have a bet on it and everything (£1 lol). 

I am still firmly team yellow. I understand why you want to find out, but I love the suspense. Same with names, a lot of people tell everyone, I just can't bring myself to lol. 

Been feeling baby kicking a lot more lately, and I'm so tired (thought you were supposed to get more energy in 2nd tri lol. Think it's all the excitement of christmas and working extra hours (gonna get our new sofa in january if it kills me lol).


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> I am still firmly team yellow. I understand why you want to find out, but I love the suspense. Same with names, a lot of people tell everyone, I just can't bring myself to lol.
> 
> Been feeling baby kicking a lot more lately, and I'm so tired (thought you were supposed to get more energy in 2nd tri lol.

We tell the name at birth which is our compromise between cultures. A lot of Americans tell very early on but in Finland there is usually a christening when the baby is a month or 2 old and you only find out then! I think waiting that long is just crazy! DH's family is somewhat bewildered by finding out the name right when they also find out about the birth! :haha:

I'm still pretty tired too. :coffee: I'm usually sleeping sometime between 8pm and 9pm! Still having nausea also which just plain sucks at this point! Come on already, this Friday is 18weeks! Anyone else still nauseous?


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am exhausted too, just thinking about a nap and I didn't properly wakeup until 9am as was dosing from 6:30 to 9......i am gonna sleep now :rofl:

yeahs till nauseous every now and again....threw up a lot yday morning too :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh been nauseas lately too! Never was my entire pregnancy. Opened my mouth and dang near threw up just doing that. Lame:(


----------



## future_numan

I start getting crusty in the afternoons so that is my cue that I need a nap:haha:


----------



## islanzadi

hello everyone! just joined this site :) i'm due on 3rd of may 2012, 20 week scan is in 10 days and super excited to find out what we're having!!


----------



## DianaM

islanzadi said:


> hello everyone! just joined this site :) i'm due on 3rd of may 2012, 20 week scan is in 10 days and super excited to find out what we're having!!

Welcome!!!! And congrats!!!!! Is this your first? Are you hoping for a girl or a boy?! Any thoughts on what you are having?! I thought for sure I was having a girl this time but the last week or so I was so up in the air! Then on my scan the other day they confirmed I am having a little princess! Now I have one of each :) my little boy is 7 :)


----------



## Boothh

Woo congrats on the girlies! :happydance:

Not been in here for a few days, baby v Is moving lots now, lots of somersaults and little kicks so nice and Doppler hasn't been out in ages! (nick name is voldemort after DH deciding that's who he looked like on the 4d scan! Cruel I know :haha:)
been lazy recently staying in the warm eating watching tv and doing the last of the Christmas shopping online!
Is everyone gearing up for the big day now? Not long to go! x


----------



## kka

This is my first pregnancy and I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is the baby moving or not. I keep reading and hearing from people that it feels like butterfly's but what I'm feeling doesn't feel like that at all. What I'm feeling is like there is a pressure at a spot on my uterus it doesn't last very long and it only happens every once in a while. Is that what it feels like??? Am I feeling the baby???? Any help would be great.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sounds like it KK - can also feel like a gentle touch inside and then it goes or when a big fish kisses your fingertips if you put them in a pond iykwim?

On the talk of feeling baby - we have a seriously strong kicker - DH felt jellybean last night on the outside obv, full on kicks - it was magical and now I can feel them outiside all the time - madness how it suddenly just happens one day :wohoo: I really feel pregnant now it was so beautiful and made me :cry: a bit...last time it was ages until he felt cos JT would stop kicking when he felt my tummy :haha: so happy :yipee:


----------



## future_numan

Isandzi, welcome and congratulations:hugs:

I don't really fell kicks, more like flutters.
I had myself freaked out today when I rea about Michelle Duuggar ( reality T.V star) who lost her baby unkowingly at 19 weeks 1 day, so I kept watching for our lil guy to move to reasure momma that everything was alright.

Booth, I am all ready for the holidays, gifts are bought and wrapped, cards sent, turkey is bought, house is decorated.. just have a few last min. food items to buy and that's it.
We have my family get together on the 18th so we start celegrations early:happydance:


----------



## DianaM

I'm so jealous that you guys are feeling movement! I feel it sometimes but then always second guess myself :( the ultrasound tech said I have an anterior placenta so it COULD be why I'm not feeling it yet. I do however get sharp "kicks" to my bladder from way inside and what feels like a huge stretch from just beside my belly button to my bladder. I was reading my old journals and it was at 21 weeks with my son when I felt him on the outside (I SAW the movement before I ever felt it with him also) so maybe this one is going to be the same. Even though we had our scan the other day and she's measuring perfectly and all it still sometimes doesn't feel real and sometimes I don't even feel prefnant because I can't feel her yet :( I really hope it starts soon :(


----------



## vespersonicca

I seem to feel movements later too. With my son it was surely 21+ weeks, probably later. I can't remember exactly anymore. I may have felt something a couple times but I'm not sure. I'm now 18+ so I guess I'll be feeling later with this one too. I try not to think about it too much since I can't do anything to change it. :flower:

So, I'm back in the midst of a gender scan crisis. :haha: Now I'm thinking I want to find out! I feel so disappointed about that though since I was feeling pretty impressed with myself about feeling like I would wait until birth. Now wanting to know earlier feels like I failed or something. :cry: What do you ladies think are the pros and cons? I've gotta think this all the way through 5 times and just stick with a decision!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies! Been having a crazy busy last week!




kka said:


> I keep reading and hearing from people that it feels like butterfly's but what I'm feeling doesn't feel like that at all. What I'm feeling is like there is a pressure at a spot on my uterus it doesn't last very long and it only happens every once in a while.

This is Exactly what I have felt in the past few days. I keep thinking it could be gas, but its in the right spot for it to be baby, so thats what im going with.





future_numan said:


> I had myself freaked out today when I rea about Michelle Duuggar ( reality T.V star) who lost her baby unkowingly at 19 weeks 1 day, so I kept watching for our lil guy to move to reasure momma that everything was alright.

I had myself freaked out about this too...even though my situation and hers are completely different, its scary to think about a 2nd tri loss. Im very anxious for my appts next week. My drs appt is on tuesday and my scan is on wednesday. I think im going to be worried until both appts are over and all is well with peanut. I have this insane fear that something is going to be seriously wrong. I had a dream that baby had no arms or legs...



DianaM said:


> I'm so jealous that you guys are feeling movement! I feel it sometimes but then always second guess myself :( the ultrasound tech said I have an anterior placenta so it COULD be why I'm not feeling it yet. I do however get sharp "kicks" to my bladder from way inside and what feels like a huge stretch from just beside my belly button to my bladder.(

I've been feeling the same way. I *think* im starting to feel little kicks, but they happen so infequently and most of the time im halk asleep when they do... and im nearly 20 weeks!



vespersonicca said:


> So, I'm back in the midst of a gender scan crisis. :haha: Now I'm thinking I want to find out! I feel so disappointed about that though since I was feeling pretty impressed with myself about feeling like I would wait until birth. Now wanting to know earlier feels like I failed or something. :cry: What do you ladies think are the pros and cons? I've gotta think this all the way through 5 times and just stick with a decision!

Thats tough! Im staying team yellow b/c its my first and I really like the suspense. For next baby I will probably find out b/c then I will know if I can start getting rid of anything gender specific, and it will make things easier to know what I actually need. What does hubby want to do?


----------



## kka

Thanks ladies for replying. If what I'm feeling is really the baby then I have actually been feeling her sense about week 12 and i didn't know it. Its interesting because I started to feel the pressure right behind my bladder now I'm feeling it higher up toward my belly button so it must be her. I'm so excited I can wait to feel her from the outside!!!!


----------



## DianaM

kka said:


> Thanks ladies for replying. If what I'm feeling is really the baby then I have actually been feeling her sense about week 12 and i didn't know it. Its interesting because I started to feel the pressure right behind my bladder now I'm feeling it higher up toward my belly button so it must be her. I'm so excited I can wait to feel her from the outside!!!!

You say "her" is that just a guess or do we have another little Princess being added to the list?! We just found out we're having a girl last Tuesday <3


----------



## DianaM

Yay!!! Guess what ladies!!!! I was sitting here watching a movie with my hand on my low belly and felt my little Princess kick from the outside! Twice!!! That time I know for SURE it was her! Lol. I'm so excited!


----------



## kka

DianaM said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for replying. If what I'm feeling is really the baby then I have actually been feeling her sense about week 12 and i didn't know it. Its interesting because I started to feel the pressure right behind my bladder now I'm feeling it higher up toward my belly button so it must be her. I'm so excited I can wait to feel her from the outside!!!!
> 
> You say "her" is that just a guess or do we have another little Princess being added to the list?! We just found out we're having a girl last Tuesday <3Click to expand...

No its not a guess I am having a girl, but she is already on the list I found out November 26th. O:) That's exciting that you got to feel her from the outside!!! I cant wait for that.


----------



## DianaM

kka said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for replying. If what I'm feeling is really the baby then I have actually been feeling her sense about week 12 and i didn't know it. Its interesting because I started to feel the pressure right behind my bladder now I'm feeling it higher up toward my belly button so it must be her. I'm so excited I can wait to feel her from the outside!!!!
> 
> You say "her" is that just a guess or do we have another little Princess being added to the list?! We just found out we're having a girl last Tuesday <3Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a guess I am having a girl, but she is already on the list I found out November 26th. O:) That's exciting that you got to feel her from the outside!!! I cant wait for that.Click to expand...


Lol sorry, pregnancy brain! Guess I should have looked at the first page :D but yes I am very exited I got to feel her <3


----------



## Boothh

Baby v moves constantly now! DH and my mum felt him for the first time today, he is always moving around though kicking and rolling! I think the midwife may have been wrong about the anterior placenta because all of sudden I feel him constantly and I never did with LO!


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh said:


> Baby v moves constantly now! DH and my mum felt him for the first time today, he is always moving around though kicking and rolling! I think the midwife may have been wrong about the anterior placenta because all of sudden I feel him constantly and I never did with LO!

I feel bumpy all the time too, and did with Earl as well. I was told I have an anterior with both too.....so if it's true it doesn't seem to be affecting things! 

I love your baby v name! Earl was called Frank cos his first scan pics looked like the rabbit out of Donnie Darko lol. :thumbup:

Hubby had a dream we had a girl....that means we're more than positive it's a girl lol. still not finding out though lol.


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm back in the midst of a gender scan crisis. :haha: Now I'm thinking I want to find out! I feel so disappointed about that though since I was feeling pretty impressed with myself about feeling like I would wait until birth. Now wanting to know earlier feels like I failed or something. :cry: What do you ladies think are the pros and cons? I've gotta think this all the way through 5 times and just stick with a decision!
> 
> Thats tough! Im staying team yellow b/c its my first and I really like the suspense. For next baby I will probably find out b/c then I will know if I can start getting rid of anything gender specific, and it will make things easier to know what I actually need. What does hubby want to do?Click to expand...

He said he was fine either way but has recently admitted that for some reason he kinda want s to know now. With our son he knew he would be finding out before the birth. I guess it really helped him as a guy to imagine the baby and bond so it's pretty important I guess. I think we will be finding out now. 



aimee-lou said:


> Hubby had a dream we had a girl....that means we're more than positive it's a girl lol. still not finding out though lol.

I've been dreaming it's a girl too actually! *For the record, since we will find out now, I predict girl!*


----------



## bumpin2012

vespersonicca said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm back in the midst of a gender scan crisis. :haha: Now I'm thinking I want to find out! I feel so disappointed about that though since I was feeling pretty impressed with myself about feeling like I would wait until birth. Now wanting to know earlier feels like I failed or something. :cry: What do you ladies think are the pros and cons? I've gotta think this all the way through 5 times and just stick with a decision!
> 
> Thats tough! Im staying team yellow b/c its my first and I really like the suspense. For next baby I will probably find out b/c then I will know if I can start getting rid of anything gender specific, and it will make things easier to know what I actually need. What does hubby want to do?Click to expand...
> 
> He said he was fine either way but has recently admitted that for some reason he kinda want s to know now. With our son he knew he would be finding out before the birth. I guess it really helped him as a guy to imagine the baby and bond so it's pretty important I guess. I think we will be finding out now.
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Hubby had a dream we had a girl....that means we're more than positive it's a girl lol. still not finding out though lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been dreaming it's a girl too actually! *For the record, since we will find out now, I predict girl!*Click to expand...


YAY! I will add you to my list! When will you find out?


----------



## Boothh

aimee-lou said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Baby v moves constantly now! DH and my mum felt him for the first time today, he is always moving around though kicking and rolling! I think the midwife may have been wrong about the anterior placenta because all of sudden I feel him constantly and I never did with LO!
> 
> I feel bumpy all the time too, and did with Earl as well. I was told I have an anterior with both too.....so if it's true it doesn't seem to be affecting things!
> 
> I love your baby v name! Earl was called Frank cos his first scan pics looked like the rabbit out of Donnie Darko lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Hubby had a dream we had a girl....that means we're more than positive it's a girl lol. still not finding out though lol.Click to expand...


:haha: we know what his name will be now but since we found out the sex and announced so early we decided to keep the name a secret :)


----------



## Boothh

OMG craving meat like crazy! I don't even like it I only have mince, sausages or chicken things normally, had big thick meatballs tonight and they were so good iv been asking DH to go get more of them but he won't, :( settled for a pork pie which I normally hate and I could eat the whole 4 pack plus the giant one in the fridge right now lol, weird!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> YAY! I will add you to my list! When will you find out?

Jan. 3rd.



Boothh said:


> OMG craving meat like crazy! I don't even like it I only have mince, sausages or chicken things normally, had big thick meatballs tonight and they were so good iv been asking DH to go get more of them but he won't, :( settled for a pork pie which I normally hate and I could eat the whole 4 pack plus the giant one in the fridge right now lol, weird!

Maybe you're body wanted iron?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Boothh I can just imagine you sitting on the floor scoffing lots of pork pies looking for more meat :haha: I have gone off meat a lot, love chicken still but nothing else really I end up being :sick: as it just lays on my tummy!!!

Eeeek for knowing the name Boothh that is very exciting!!

Not long until our 20wk scan now, just 17 days :wohoo:


----------



## mamicoch

Felt my bubba move from the outside this morning! :happydance:
Hasn't stopped dancing all day, gets especially excited when I eat!!

Can't wait for next Thursday when we have our next scan! :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!!!!

I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow!!


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ Me Too!!!! Im so freakin nervous!


----------



## FlowerFairy

We will both be fine!!!! X x


----------



## Jai_Jai

how exciting fior you both - cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic, i hope so! I haven't seen baby yet, so I hope all limbs are present and accounted for!

Jai - might be a bit before I get some pics. I wont get a "pic" just the session on DVD. OH will have to get still off of it for me...


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww wow even more exciting :) I won't bug you too much then :haha: enjoy hunni x


----------



## DianaM

Yay for the scans!!! So exciting!! So I just wanted you all to know that I've started vlogging my pregnancy on YouTube! I only have 3 video's up so far and they aren't very good as this was the first time I've ever made video's of myself lol but none the less on Facebook AND on my YouTube I have decided to do a "Guess my baby's name" so you are all welcome to join in the fun! My YouTube name is "Princessdimc5" https://www.youtube.com/user/Princessdimc5?feature=mhee Not sure if clicking on that link will send you to it but it's worth a try lol 
The game is ONE guess for the name and TWO guess's of the spelling.... The only hint I give is that her name starts with an "R" and it's spelt a certain way (*that's why i'm giving two trys for spelling) 
So anyone who wants to participate go right ahead!


----------



## KendraNoell

<--- team :blue:

So excited!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay kendra! Boys are ace!! I'll do the first post when on laptop later. X


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: congrats on your little boy :dance:


----------



## purplerat

Hi girls, found out last week im on team blue again! :D 

Also, my due date is now May 25th x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Scan was perfect!! And baby is still team pink!! I'll update properly later x x


----------



## vespersonicca

Happy 20 weeks Nic!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies, just home from my scan...all limbs are present and accounted for! and no surprise gender reveals either, so I get to stay team yellow!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Great news Bumpin!!!

THis is my girlies scan pic!! Laid on her tummy with bum in air!!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/13dac43c.jpg

Off to update the first post with the new teams x


----------



## Boothh

Wow congrats on all the new girls and boys :happydance:

Vespersonicca - maybe! My iron level was really good at 12 weeks though, could it drop that fast? x

Starting to feel pregnant now! Cant sleep on my front because I get kicked, stretchies getting itchy so iv got the bio oil out and I'm starting to notice I can't move as easy I used to, like climbing over the bed or whatever is much harder than before, I have to sleep with a pillow under my bump too or my back aches! Hope Santa brings me a maternity pillow :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Vespersonicca - maybe! My iron level was really good at 12 weeks though, could it drop that fast? x

I think it can but it's usually accompanied by fatigue too. It could just be the body's way of getting what it needs... who knows? Maybe protein! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I know I don't post here a lot (I more so post in the May 2012 thread) but I just wanted to share that we had our anatomy/gender scan today!

Baby was VERY active and they said all the body parts were there. They couldn't tell me much but that their doctor will review the images, send the pictures to my OB on Tuesday who will review them and give me a call with the results. They did say that if anything had been wrong, they'd have called in their doctor instead of just sending me on my way so I'm not too worried.

Very excited to announce that we're officially on TEAM PINK!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/6.png

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/17.png

Congrats to everyone else who has had a scan recently :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats!! There is a definate Pink vibe on this thread!! COme on you Blues :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

maybe all the yellows are blues? I feel like mines blue...


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies and congrats to all. Tuesday we found out we are team blue!! Yay!!!


----------



## mamicoch

Congratulations to all you who've found out your teams, and well done to the team yellows for resisting!! :thumbup:

Looks like blues are catching up slowly! I'm still thinking I'm blue, this baby is so busy, I don't remember my daughter ever being so wriggly! :rofl:


----------



## wavescrash

mamicoch said:


> Congratulations to all you who've found out your teams, and well done to the team yellows for resisting!! :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like blues are catching up slowly! I'm still thinking I'm blue, this baby is so busy, I don't remember my daughter ever being so wriggly! :rofl:

This pregnancy is NOTHING like my first. Movements, cravings, everything is so different yet they're both girls haha.


----------



## Jai_Jai

it is funny how most pregs are so different, just gotta remember that I guess because every baby is it's own unique personality that of course they react differently I know I am guilty of thinking that girls in my tummy will act one way and boys another :rofl: silly hey :shrug:

As you guys know I am team :yellow: - this pregnancy is exactly the same as it was with my daughter so far, although the spots are worse I am sure - I know I had quite a few but I am bordering on acne :rofl: I mean I have never had any spots on my face except when I was preg with DD I have always been lucky there :shrug: so maybe another girl? I think it is :pink: but then I always say boy/him/he sooo maybe it is :blue: :haha: who knows - I love the suspense :haha:


----------



## DianaM

Yay!!!!!!! I'm HALF way there!!!!!! I'm SO excited!!!!! It's crazy to think that only another 12 weeks and I would have had my son at this time. I really hope I make it to at least 36 weeks this time so I'm not in the hospital forever again :( so far so good though :) no contractions and no spotting = no emergency room visits :D I feel her kicking ALL the time now <3. I LOVE it!! OH as well as my mom got to feel her kick too so that was fun! I can't wait to see what she's going to look like! My son looks EXACTLY like his dad so I'm hoping this one will look more like me! 4 more days until I reveal her name! If you haven't made a guess on my Facebook event "guess my baby's name" then get your vote in now! So excited to hear everyone's good news and hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## bananaz

I just had my anatomy scan yesterday - add me to the pink list ;) Also, my new EDD is May 21st!


----------



## LisK

I'm on the pink list too! :) 

AND I just felt her for the first time today! YAY!


----------



## FlowerFairy

bananaz said:


> I just had my anatomy scan yesterday - add me to the pink list ;) Also, my new EDD is May 21st!

 Congrats!! I will update you hun xx



LisK said:


> I'm on the pink list too! :)
> 
> AND I just felt her for the first time today! YAY!

 Awwww fabulous!! Great to feel movements!1 I shall update you


lazandkiko21 said:


> Hello ladies and congrats to all. Tuesday we found out we are team blue!! Yay!!!

Brilliant!! another boy to help even things out a bit :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Anyone I've missed please quote this and let me know what to update and if you're team yellow I can uodate xx


----------



## bumpin2012

I got my CD with my scan pics today!!!

So here's baby!!!:cloud9:


----------



## purple_kiwi

We are thinking blue but we also can't think of a single girls name so far so that doesn't help. Been feeling some little pokes the last couple days :happydance: and my jeans are starting to get to tight


----------



## DianaM

This morning I was laying down on my bed and every time she kicks I look at my belly to see if I can see her moving around... Well, I FINALLY caught a glimps of it! Seems she's shy and doesn't want me to see her cuz I'll sit there for 5-10 min and see nothing then the SECOND I don't look she kicks lol my son who I saw VERY clearly move across my belly at 21 weeks so hopefully the kicks get stronger and more noticeable!


----------



## vespersonicca

purple_kiwi said:


> and my jeans are starting to get to tight

I'm surprised you're still in regular jeans!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I have one pair I can still wear and I will wear them til the buttons pop off just for a confidence booster LOL


----------



## purple_kiwi

Well i lost some weight at first so they got lose but now they are almost way to tight so most of my time is other pants need to go buy some more soon though. None of my shirts fit though most are to short and i just bought them like a week before i found out.


----------



## future_numan

vespersonicca said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> and my jeans are starting to get to tight
> 
> I'm surprised you're still in regular jeans!!Click to expand...


Forget surprised, I'm jealous:dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good afternoon Ladies.

I am so jealous that everyone is finding out gender. I have 3 1/2 weeks to wait and its taking forever! I am 99% sure team blue, but I want to know for sure so that we can try and think of another boys name...our toddler didn't have a name for 2 weeks! 
I have succumbed to maternity bottoms now, however, one pair of size 12 regular jeans still fit me but makes me look chubby so I don't wear them. I try them on just to make myself feel better! 

I am full of rotten cold and my nose hurts, I have a million things to do and time is running out. But I do love Christmas time.

I hope all of you ladies are well, and enjoy your day. x


----------



## vespersonicca

I couldn't wait to switch into maternity cloths. I don't understand why getting ababy belly would bother anyone. I personally LOVE it! I wearing nice long fitted shirts and little belt below my bra to show it off. :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

I dont mind going into maternity clothes just wish they didn't cost so much or were so hard to find where i live. One store has a few peices but its like $30 just for an ok pair of pants or top not much choice either :( im jealous of everyone that can find such nice stuff


----------



## future_numan

I am with you there , purple kiwi..
I have bought some decent mat clothing off of Kijiji ( a used selling site) and I wear alot of large tops and yoga pants..


----------



## vespersonicca

Yeah I buy used where possible. Most of my pants are H&M and from the last pregnancy. They're kinda baggy right now since I went down a size. Most of m shirts are just long cut regular shirts. A good pair of jeans is a must for me though!


----------



## bumpin2012

Im with vesperonicca - I love Mat clothes! I love showing off my growing bump, especially now that it actually looks like a baby bump, and not that I've put on a few lbs.


----------



## aimee-lou

Ebay is my saviour. I spent £30 on my maternity wardrobe and got 2 pairs of jeans, 2 pairs of work trousers, 1 pair of crops, about 6 tops and 3 vest tops, 2 dresses. My only major investment was underwear, I bought 4 bras and a load of maternity knickers....the knickers were a waste of money as I have lost weight since having Earl and they swamp me lol. I still have it all so it's all making an appearance....oh and I have 2 proper maternity nighties too which are the comfiest ever! :thumbup:


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> Ebay is my saviour. I spent £30 on my maternity wardrobe and got 2 pairs of jeans, 2 pairs of work trousers, 1 pair of crops, about 6 tops and 3 vest tops, 2 dresses. My only major investment was underwear, I bought 4 bras and a load of maternity knickers....the knickers were a waste of money as I have lost weight since having Earl and they swamp me lol. I still have it all so it's all making an appearance....oh and I have 2 proper maternity nighties too which are the comfiest ever! :thumbup:

Wow! What a bargain shopper!!!


----------



## future_numan

Time is just flying.. 20 weeks today:happydance:

We get to see our little man tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

future_numan said:


> Time is just flying.. 20 weeks today:happydance:
> 
> We get to see our little man tomorrow:happydance:

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Congrats on 20 weeks!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Happy 20 weeks!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hello all

Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:

Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..

I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.

We're still team :yellow:
:happydance:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vespersonicca

A very nauseous day here today. I can't believe I'll be 20 weeks Friday and am STILL nauseous! :sick: I also thought the fatigue had passed since I had about 3 really good days this week but alas, no such luck. I've been dead for the last 2 days. :sleep: On a brighter note though, I felt the baby move today several times! :happydance: Before today it was always a random flutter maybe once a week or something... hope he/she keeps this up! It was such a reassurance. :thumbup:


----------



## DianaM

Well everyone! Here is my little Princess's name!! If you have me on Facebook I also posted it there and if you follow my pregnancy vlog on YouTube I will be posting a video later today to reveal her name also <3 Thanks to everyone who participated in the "name game" :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

PrettyUnable said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:
> 
> Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..
> 
> I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.
> 
> We're still team :yellow:
> :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Lovely pic!! Well done for staying Team :yellow: 



vespersonicca said:


> A very nauseous day here today. I can't believe I'll be 20 weeks Friday and am STILL nauseous! :sick: I also thought the fatigue had passed since I had about 3 really good days this week but alas, no such luck. I've been dead for the last 2 days. :sleep: On a brighter note though, I felt the baby move today several times! :happydance: Before today it was always a random flutter maybe once a week or something... hope he/she keeps this up! It was such a reassurance. :thumbup:

oh no! sorry you're still feeling sick buy :happydance: for feeling baby move!1



DianaM said:


> View attachment 314322
> 
> 
> Well everyone! Here is my little Princess's name!! If you have me on Facebook I also posted it there and if you follow my pregnancy vlog on YouTube I will be posting a video later today to reveal her name also <3 Thanks to everyone who participated in the "name game" :)

Awwww lovely name :flower:


----------



## future_numan

DianaM said:


> View attachment 314322
> 
> 
> Well everyone! Here is my little Princess's name!! If you have me on Facebook I also posted it there and if you follow my pregnancy vlog on YouTube I will be posting a video later today to reveal her name also <3 Thanks to everyone who participated in the "name game" :)

That a lovely name:hugs:

How were you able to make that attachment ?
What a great way to announce the name !


----------



## mamicoch

Hubby just got his first kick in the head! :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> Hubby just got his first kick in the head! :rofl:

I know our hormones are running wild but that was mean of you :winkwink::haha:


That is lovely :cloud9::flower:


----------



## DianaM

future_numan said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314322
> 
> 
> Well everyone! Here is my little Princess's name!! If you have me on Facebook I also posted it there and if you follow my pregnancy vlog on YouTube I will be posting a video later today to reveal her name also <3 Thanks to everyone who participated in the "name game" :)
> 
> That a lovely name:hugs:
> 
> How were you able to make that attachment ?
> What a great way to announce the name !Click to expand...

Thanks :) I actually custom made the picture in "Paint" on my computer... then I saved the picture. When I came on here I went to "advanced post" and attached photo. 
I had fun doing the "name game" on facebook :) I made a whole event page and everything and told everyone they had ONE guess for the spelling and 2 spelling variations :) The only problem I had with the game was that a few of my friends/family already KNEW the name because it was the same name that I had picked out with my son if he had been a girl.. so a few people were upset and made a big stink about it when they found out others knew and they had to wait until today to find out... oh well.. lol It was still fun :)


----------



## DianaM

So I had a question for you ladies... The past few days I've been having Braxton Hicks contractions... some times it's been kind of painful where I can't walk or move because it's sore.. I go in to the dr's tomorrow and I'll ask about it but has anyone else been having braxton hicks??? I am mostly concerned because I went into pre-term labour at 25 weeks... but my dr didn't schedule me to see my OB until January 28th... I would really like to see her sooner considering what happened with my son but my dr is kind of a ... bi**h.... Hopefully everything checks out tomorrow...


----------



## bumpin2012

I read in my pregnancy book that BH are common around this stage of pregnancy. My friend started getting them around 19 weeks, and she's now 33 weeks along. I can't say that I have had any though.

I know you had a preterm labour with your son, so I would still get checked out. Maybe they will check your cervix every few weeks to make sure you aren't starting to efface or dilate???

I know that being young puts you at risk of preterm labour, so hopefully now that you are older with this baby, it wont be an issue for you :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

what do they actually feel like?


----------



## future_numan

I have also started to feel some pretty powerful ones ( enough to make me time them) but they were consistant. I have found they are worst when I am tired.
I am going to the midwife today so I will ask her about it

P.S. I don't have a history of pre-term labour.

I am excited because I have my 20 week U/S this morning and I was also excited that hubby could actually come but at 1am this morning our toddler woke up with a stomach flu. Poor doll.


----------



## mamicoch

Just finishing my night shift, so off to bed now, got my scan this afternoon, can't wait!!


----------



## mamicoch

Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink: 
Got one very happy 5 year old!!


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!

Congrats!


----------



## bumpin2012

hahahahaha, Congrats on team pink... our mothers intuition sucks tho!


----------



## wavescrash

mamicoch said:


> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!

Congrats! Team Pink is the best ;)


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/20w3.png

Finally made it to 20 weeks. I thought this day would NEVER come haha. This pregnancy is taking forever yet seems like it's flying by at the same time! We purchased a few more clothing items last night now that we know it's a girl. My baby shower is just 38 days away and I finished my invitations last night & will start passing them out today at work.

How exciting... we're almost there ladies!!!


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!

congrats!

I was hoping for a pink today but found out we're team :blue:!! :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Here's my 20 week bump! Decided to make it festive since the Holidays are right around the corner! Merry Christmas/Hanukkah/Yuletide to all!
 



Attached Files:







P1040885.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FlowerFairy

zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I was hoping for a pink today but found out we're team :blue:!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats to you both!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## mamicoch

zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I was hoping for a pink today but found out we're team :blue:!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## JadeCrusader

We're due May 30th, and we're team yellow :).


----------



## FlowerFairy

JadeCrusader said:


> We're due May 30th, and we're team yellow :).

Hi I will add you!!! :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Zombina hun! I need your EDD so I can add you to our first post xx


----------



## future_numan

mamicoch said:


> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!




zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Oh well, I was wrong too, we're team :pink:
> Got one very happy 5 year old!!
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I was hoping for a pink today but found out we're team :blue:!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations to you both:hugs:

I have come down with the Norwalk stomach virus two days before Christmas.. it is an awful virus.. but DR says it should pass with a day or two.. I actually feel better day then I did yesterday.

I hope it doesn't go through the whole house as we have plans to head to Ohio to go to the Great Wolf lodge ( an indoor water park) on boxing day


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> Zombina hun! I need your EDD so I can add you to our first post xx

6th May :) xx


----------



## bumpin2012

ouch... FN I had Norwalk once. I wouln't wish it on my enemy...

Just keep washing your (and everyone elses) hands a LOT and you just might be the only one to get it. I quarantined myself for 2 days and saved no one else in the house got it...Hopefully it passes quickly for you!


----------



## Boothh

Vespersonnica - I'm still sick too, I throw up pretty much everyday still even though I take sickness meds!

I still fit in my normal jeans, done up with room to spare, but it's not like I don't have a bump! It's quite big! I lost over a stone in first tri though through sickness so dropped a dress size and still haven't put all the weight back on! Though not far off now!

DH can feel baby move loads now! He never stops lol

And also I have leaky boobs already! Yuck!

Hope everyone is all ready for Christmas! Sooo excited!


----------



## future_numan

I feel % 100 better today. Norwalk cost me 10lbs , I am going to assume most of that is in water. I am now 15 lbs lighter than I was before I got pregnant.


----------



## DianaM

Congrats to the new comers! And yay for the gender scans/everyone on team yellow you guys are so strong!! Lol I dont have the will power to wait lol. Merry Christmas to everyone I hope you all have a great holiday and spend lots of time with family! I can't believe how fast the pregnancy is going now!!! Only 18 weeks 6 days left!!! Holy crap! She'll be here before I know it!! I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Does anyone have any good heartburn tricks? I cant stand the chewable tums/rolaids, and im already taking Zantac twice a day... This heartburn is going to be the death of me!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I drink gaviscon!!! it's the pnly thing that soothes it! xx


----------



## future_numan

I found drinking a glass od warm water actually helped with heartburn.. don't know why but my grandmother swore by it.


I wanted to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

pickle juice.


----------



## bumpin2012

kendranoell said:


> pickle juice.

really?!?!?!?!


----------



## KendraNoell

I read it somewhere else on here. It's got vinegar so its basic not acidic. It did seem to work when I didn't have tums around. Just took a couple sips out of the container. LOL


----------



## ilysilly

I'm due on the 30th. :]


----------



## bumpin2012

KendraNoell said:


> I read it somewhere else on here. It's got vinegar so its basic not acidic. It did seem to work when I didn't have tums around. Just took a couple sips out of the container. LOL

I though Vinegar was an acid... oh well, I'll try anything at this point!


----------



## FlowerFairy

ilysilly said:


> I'm due on the 30th. :]

Hey and Welcome!1 :happydance::hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I dunno maybe it is but it did work so I dunno maybe its something else in it.


----------



## DianaM

I take tums for heartburn or gaviscon if I don't have tums. I find a glass of cold milk also helps or to keep taking little sips of cold water every few seconds. 
Merry Christmas to everyone!! And welcome ilysilly!!


----------



## kka

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8: :xmas8::xmas8::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6: :xmas16::xmas16: :xmas16::xmas16: :xmas16:​


----------



## Jai_Jai

hope everyone had a lovely Xmas xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Pickel juice :sick:


----------



## KendraNoell

no way yummy!


----------



## Boothh

Iv just had to buy some gaviscon today lol had my first bit of heartburn! Will get to the mw ASAP and get some on prescription lol! 

x


----------



## vespersonicca

Hope everyone enjoy the holiday. We've just got back from the inlaws today. Ultrasound next Tuesday! Can't wait! :D Feeling the baby move every day now too.

I moved my son's crib into his room this evening. :cry: I know he need to learn to sleep there with a new baby on the way but I hated having to do it! He fell asleep ok although we didn't leave him alone to settle himself. The real test will be to see what happens when he wakes up. Hope it all goes smoothly. Next is to finally cut out the breast feeding too...:cry:


----------



## vespersonicca

Where did everyone go?? :shrug: Pretty lonely in here at the moment!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I know!! I think that loads of people join up at the begining thne dont always post!
There must be some more ladies going for 20 week scans soon!!!

I have nothing much to report, Have GD test thing on 25 Jan and then I dont see a MW until I am 28 weeks.... have been a bit naughty an bought a doppler... 
How are you? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry ladies life has been so busy!

Had my 20 week follow up today, ultrasound stuff from my 18 week appointment was great and nothing of concern. Probably won't have another scan until 32 weeks :( It feels like FOREVER away!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I love Jackson Christopher!! It sounds fab.
I dont get another scan sadly :(


----------



## KendraNoell

What? My scan is to check and make sure baby is growing at the right proportions and isn't too big/too small. I am surprised they don't go in there and check it out towards the end of the pregnancy.


----------



## FlowerFairy

KendraNoell said:


> What? My scan is to check and make sure baby is growing at the right proportions and isn't too big/too small. I am surprised they don't go in there and check it out towards the end of the pregnancy.

No they don't here. The MW will organise a scan at around 36 weeks if baby feels breech but we generally only have 2 scans, one at 12 and one at 20 weeks x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Scan at 32 weeks here too but due to my health rather than baby. Most of the time they dn't bother and I didn't get it last time. 

My 20 week went well. 10 weeks tomorrow til I finish work. Next scan 23rd March. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpin2012

Im only getting the one (my 20 week Scan) I might get one at like 36 weeks if baby feels breech, or if there is a question of size


----------



## anti

Haven't updated for a long time. Had my scan on Thursday and baby is fine but I have a low lying placenta so have to go back for another scan on 30 march to see if it's moved out the way so that we can go ahead with a natural delivery.


----------



## bananaz

Hi ladies... Things are going well here for the most part. I started feeling movement at 16w6d and was getting some great little kicks for a while, but I haven't felt much of anything for the past few days :( I just heard her heartbeat at my monthly prenatal appointment yesterday so I know she's fine and probably just changed position, but I can't help worrying anyway. Bleh.


----------



## future_numan

:friends: Many Best wishes for 2012 everyone


----------



## mamicoch

Happy New Year everyone!!
Bring on the 2012 babies!!!

I'm feeling pretty good pregnancy wise, got a very busy little girl constantly wriggling & kicking, she loves music, and loves it when I eat :haha:

Having a really hard time in work at the moment. I work 10 hour night shifts, 4 on 4 off rota. The last 3 weeks I haven't been getting a break, anything to eat or drink til 7 or 8 hours into my shift, and it's pretty hard going. Also our vehicle broke down last night, we got stuck on the roadside for 2 1/2 hours :hissy:

Working tonight too, which is a bit of a bummer! Never mind, only 14 more weeks in work.......

Got my next m/w appointment on Tuesday, not sure what to expect for that though!

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## vespersonicca

:bunny: Happy New Year ladies! :bunny:

We've have our second (and last routine scan) this Tuesday! I've decided to go shopping tomorrow to occupy myself because I'll go crazy at home if I have to wait there! We decided that we will find out the gender too. Can't wait! :happydance:

Anyone else here knit? I got knitting fever over the holidays and made my first pair of wool pants. I am really happy with them! I'll be making some cute little shoes next for the bun in the oven but I need to know the gender to decide on the pattern I want. Found a nice one in ravelry!
 



Attached Files:







P1040940.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FlowerFairy

anti said:


> Haven't updated for a long time. Had my scan on Thursday and baby is fine but I have a low lying placenta so have to go back for another scan on 30 march to see if it's moved out the way so that we can go ahead with a natural delivery.

Glad the scan was good news! hope the placenta has moved up as you grow x



bananaz said:


> Hi ladies... Things are going well here for the most part. I started feeling movement at 16w6d and was getting some great little kicks for a while, but I haven't felt much of anything for the past few days :( I just heard her heartbeat at my monthly prenatal appointment yesterday so I know she's fine and probably just changed position, but I can't help worrying anyway. Bleh.

Aww it's worrying but she might have gone back to back or hidden! There is so muh room for her yet :hugs: glad ypu heard her HB x


mamicoch said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> Bring on the 2012 babies!!!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good pregnancy wise, got a very busy little girl constantly wriggling & kicking, she loves music, and loves it when I eat :haha:
> 
> Having a really hard time in work at the moment. I work 10 hour night shifts, 4 on 4 off rota. The last 3 weeks I haven't been getting a break, anything to eat or drink til 7 or 8 hours into my shift, and it's pretty hard going. Also our vehicle broke down last night, we got stuck on the roadside for 2 1/2 hours :hissy:
> 
> Working tonight too, which is a bit of a bummer! Never mind, only 14 more weeks in work.......
> 
> Got my next m/w appointment on Tuesday, not sure what to expect for that though!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!

Happy New year !
Not a great new year breakingh down and workin Boooo. Glad you're feeling baby lots! :hugs: Next MW app will probbaly feel where baby is and listen to HB. Be nice to hear!!


vespersonicca said:


> :bunny: Happy New Year ladies! :bunny:
> 
> We've have our second (and last routine scan) this Tuesday! I've decided to go shopping tomorrow to occupy myself because I'll go crazy at home if I have to wait there! We decided that we will find out the gender too. Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else here knit? I got knitting fever over the holidays and made my first pair of wool pants. I am really happy with them! I'll be making some cute little shoes next for the bun in the oven but I need to know the gender to decide on the pattern I want. Found a nice one in ravelry!

Happy new Year !!
yay on finding out Gender :happydance:
i dont knit but my Auntie does and she gave me a pink knitted hat for baby D for Christmas! Those trousers are amazing!!!! :hugs:

I bought a doppler, against my better judgement as I think people can become obsessed with them, but my MW appointments are so in frequent as in I saw at MW at 16 weeks and dont see her again till 28 weeks that I wanted to hear the HB. Anyway i got an Angel Sounds one from Amazon and I found her Heartbeat easily! it was lovely and i recorded it to show parents etc
feeling loads of kicks now but they are down wards so Im 100% sure's currently breech .

HAve a Great 2012 eveyone... we're having our babies this year :happydance::happydance:


----------



## future_numan

Happy New Years Everyone:kiss:


----------



## purple_kiwi

All I get so far are low down kicks and I swear some are pretty powerful and right into my bladder. I forgot what getting kicked like that felt like lol kind of surprises me every time, can't wait for he/she to move up a bit higher at least and aim away from my bladder


----------



## Boothh

Happy new year everyone!!! :)

Have my 20 week scan tomorrow at 3pm! Looking forward to seeing our LO again :happydance: I think I'll be getting a scan later on too, to help me decide whether to give birth naturally or go for c section! 

Iv had low down kicks for weeks then all of a sudden I'm getting them up high past my belly button, so pretty sure he's flipped, he moved constantly now DH can feel him all the time, it's so different to with my son when I had anterior placenta we didn't feel him on the outside til much later! x


----------



## future_numan

My kicks are all over the place.. but always on the sides or bottom.. never in the belly button area. 
I find he is most active after I eat:dohh:


----------



## Nits

Hi, ladies

I'm pretty late to the party, I never looked at this part of the forum. I was wondering if I could join you. My EDD is May 23rd (my birthday is May 14th, so I'm a May mom all around). 

I have my scan tomorrow. I can't believe it, it seemed like forever when I first got pregnant. I have a feeling that my due date will sneak up on me like this too :lol:


future numan, good luck with your scan tomorrow as well =D


----------



## vespersonicca

future_numan said:


> My kicks are all over the place.. but always on the sides or bottom.. never in the belly button area.
> I find he is most active after I eat:dohh:

This could have been my post lately. I've also had a some cramps that feel just like the ones I have before I start my period but of course that isn't happening now while pregnant. Kinda annoying. LOVE feeling the daily movements now though. It's so reassuring. 



Nits said:


> Hi, ladies
> 
> I'm pretty late to the party, I never looked at this part of the forum. I was wondering if I could join you. My EDD is May 23rd (my birthday is May 14th, so I'm a May mom all around).
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. I can't believe it, it seemed like forever when I first got pregnant. I have a feeling that my due date will sneak up on me like this too :lol:
> 
> future numan, good luck with your scan tomorrow as well =D

Never too late to join! Welcome! I also have my second scan tomorrow. I am just SO excited to find out which team we're on. I'm kinda nervous that LO won't cooperate and then I won't know now that I've decided I want to. Hope all the scans are perfect! :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi Nits!! Welcome!! never to late to join :hugs:
I shall add you!! Good luck at your scan. Are you finding out babies gender x


----------



## Nits

FlowerFairy said:


> Hi Nits!! Welcome!! never to late to join :hugs:
> I shall add you!! Good luck at your scan. Are you finding out babies gender x

Yes,I hope baby cooperates!!!

If he/she doesn't, I'll invest on a private scan, but i'd rather save that money for a crib or something :)
I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. I think I've felt baby move a few times but they are very mild kicks, I wish I went in there feeling baby kick up a storm but oh well...


----------



## LaurGil

Hi Ladies 

Is it ok to join on ?

I am due my second child on the 28th May ,I have a DS who is just over four 

Have second scan on wed & have decided to find out what team we are on ,DS is convinced he is getting a Little brother 

I have a feeling May wont be to long in coming round :happydance:

xXx


----------



## DianaM

Yay for all the scans!! I hope all the little ones cooperate!! Welcome to the new ladies to join!! I have been so busy with things lately but I hope to get to my computer tomorrow (Just on my iPhone at the moment so it's hard to get everything in) and I'll update on everything going on over this way! Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Boothh

Welcome to the new girls :hi:


Eeeek!! Scan this afternoon soooo excited! Typical I wake up early so the day just drags longer haha x


----------



## Hope85

Hi Girls, 
i havent been on here in ages. I hope everyone and there bumps are doing well.
We are not finding out what we are having but id liek all yoru guesses. I have attached my 20 week scan, the pdf you can open and see better.
 



Attached Files:







legs 2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8









legs4.pdf
File size: 134.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharon0302

I'm going to say say girl!


----------



## vespersonicca

Hello ladies! We had our scan this morning and we have another healthy and active baby on the way! :happydance:

Nic, you can move us from :yellow: to :blue:!!! :flower:


----------



## Scamp

I find out tomorrow if I'm pink or blue :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

My due date is 21st as well hun, it changed at the 12 week scan xx


----------



## sharon0302

What happened to second trimester being the best!!

I had very little morning sickness and was flying through just feeling tired, until day after boxing day! I have been sick as a dog every day since, heartburn, nausea, vomiting- anyone else feeling really rough?


----------



## FlowerFairy

LaurGil said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Is it ok to join on ?
> 
> I am due my second child on the 28th May ,I have a DS who is just over four
> 
> Have second scan on wed & have decided to find out what team we are on ,DS is convinced he is getting a Little brother
> 
> I have a feeling May wont be to long in coming round :happydance:
> 
> xXx

Hello and welcome!! I'll add you to the first post. Good luck for the scan! Are yo feeling team blue too ? :flower:


Hope85 said:


> Hi Girls,
> i havent been on here in ages. I hope everyone and there bumps are doing well.
> We are not finding out what we are having but id liek all yoru guesses. I have attached my 20 week scan, the pdf you can open and see better.

I think girl. :flower:



vespersonicca said:


> Hello ladies! We had our scan this morning and we have another healthy and active baby on the way! :happydance:
> 
> Nic, you can move us from :yellow: to :blue:!!! :flower:

Whooooooo Yay!! Congratulations on Team :blue: and on every at the scan being perfect x



Scamp said:


> I find out tomorrow if I'm pink or blue :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My due date is 21st as well hun, it changed at the 12 week scan xx

Ooooooh!1 exciting!! What are you feeling :pink: or :blue: :hugs: Good luck and Ill update you now xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :kiss:

I don't know why but I have a strong feeling towards :blue: I might be completely wrong :haha: I just hope baby is being good and lets us see! 

How are you today?xx


----------



## mamicoch

I am having ridiculous heartburn today!! Ugh!

Saw midwife this morning, heard bubba's heart & all seems well! Can't believe how fast this pregnancy seems to be going!

Ordering my pram this evening, very excited!
Have you all thought of names yet?


----------



## vespersonicca

mamicoch said:


> Have you all thought of names yet?

Yeah we have our name ready but it'll be a secret until birth :winkwink:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm good thank scamp :hugs: Been ironing all day which took 5 hours but it's all done and I've sorted all the baby girl stuff we've been given into sizes!! Managed to fit the 0-3 stuff in drawers but still got 3 bags of bigger sizes and a box of blankets sleeping bags etc !! 

Our girl has her name, but it's a secret till birth !! No one but my husband and I know and it's pissing his family off a bit :rofl: they've been trying to guess where as my family are excited about it being a secret!!


----------



## Scamp

mamicoch said:


> I am having ridiculous heartburn today!! Ugh!
> 
> Saw midwife this morning, heard bubba's heart & all seems well! Can't believe how fast this pregnancy seems to be going!
> 
> Ordering my pram this evening, very excited!
> Have you all thought of names yet?

I think it's going fast for us, half way already :shock: 

Which pram you getting? We've bought https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_74_10751_-1_14602_102415_10001_14051 :cloud9: 

Yeah, I wanted to keep it secret but Mike said he wanted to tell people. We're going for Imogen for :pink: and Dylan or Oscar for :blue: 
I've always liked Dylan but now Oscar is growing on me more. 
You chosen a name yet?



FlowerFairy said:


> I'm good thank scamp :hugs: Been ironing all day which took 5 hours but it's all done and I've sorted all the baby girl stuff we've been given into sizes!! Managed to fit the 0-3 stuff in drawers but still got 3 bags of bigger sizes and a box of blankets sleeping bags etc !!
> 
> Our girl has her name, but it's a secret till birth !! No one but my husband and I know and it's pissing his family off a bit :rofl: they've been trying to guess where as my family are excited about it being a secret!!

5 hours :shock: Does it not hurt your back? 
My exs mum used to iron all day, literally. But she'd do things like underwear :dohh: Bless

I don't iron at all :blush: I cba. Everything gets dried in the dryer and hung straight up :blush:


I would of loved to keep it a secret. But I can't keep my mouth shut anyway so it wouldn't last long :haha: x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Your names are lovely!!
Nah, I dont find ironing hurts my back . I did break for lunch in the middle! I find if I keep on my feet and busy I am fine it's when I sit down I cant move again :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

FlowerFairy said:


> Your names are lovely!!
> Nah, I dont find ironing hurts my back . I did break for lunch in the middle! I find if I keep on my feet and busy I am fine it's when I sit down I cant move again :rofl:

Have you been okay all the way through or had an energy boost? I'm waiting for an energy boost still :haha: I'm still struggling to breathe when I stand for too long. 
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Scamp said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Your names are lovely!!
> Nah, I dont find ironing hurts my back . I did break for lunch in the middle! I find if I keep on my feet and busy I am fine it's when I sit down I cant move again :rofl:
> 
> Have you been okay all the way through or had an energy boost? I'm waiting for an energy boost still :haha: I'm still struggling to breathe when I stand for too long.
> xClick to expand...

Up until 14 weeks I felt awful but since then I've been normal really. Some days I have buckets of energy and other days I could lay down all day! x


----------



## future_numan

We are still battling over a name.. DH hardly ever wants to talk about it ( he says we have lots of time)

Is anyone suffering from varicose vains ? 

I have them something awful esp. around my ankles. I am finding it hard to stand / walk for long periods of time.


----------



## Boothh

Scan was fine and he's still a boy :haha: have my GD test on valentines day!!! :dohh:

We have his name picked but only a few people know it's kept off fb and here etc so we can officially announce with a name people havnt already been hearing for months!

We are going for the m+p sola! I'm in love with it been to try it out and it's great, I wanted the carseat to go with it the cybex one? But we already have a primio Viaggo one from LOs pliko that will fit on so it will save us £140 even though I hate that carseat cus it's sooo heavy!! Can't decide which colour to get yet though but moving house takes priority! x


----------



## JJules611

Hi Ladies!!

So we are thinking of the name Isabella Rose for our little girl. 

I am so excited and I feel like time is flying, although I heard it drags in the third trimester! 

Sorry if this is too personal but how is everyones weight gain? I gained nothing in the first trimester and then I started gaining pretty fast I'm up 16 lbs :shrug: is this fairly normal for 23 weeks? 

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and may the new year bring us all health, love, happiness, beautiful healthy babies and easy deliveries!!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Nits

Hiiiiii girls, sorry I'm changing topics. We just got home from the U/S and mw appointment aaaaaaand, as far as we can tell, if the technician was right we are TEAM PINK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I was ok either way but I cried when she told em it was a girl. It just hit me I am going to have a daughter! 

The technician was very reluctant to say she was 100% sure, apparently she had made a mistake earlier in the day, but she showed us what should be the labia. She looked for like 10 minutes and said she couldn't see any boy's parts. Of course now I'm a bit paranoid, but oh well :shrug: Mainly, I am over the moon . Aaaaaand, she has the most beautiful nose in the world :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Amy 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









Amy girl parts.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purple_kiwi

got my scan in the morning :happydance: no idea how i will sleep im so excited and nervous


----------



## Scamp

JJules611 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> So we are thinking of the name Isabella Rose for our little girl.
> 
> I am so excited and I feel like time is flying, although I heard it drags in the third trimester!
> 
> Sorry if this is too personal but how is everyones weight gain? I gained nothing in the first trimester and then I started gaining pretty fast I'm up 16 lbs :shrug: is this fairly normal for 23 weeks?
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and may the new year bring us all health, love, happiness, beautiful healthy babies and easy deliveries!!:kiss::hugs:

Gorgeous name :) 

With the weight, I lost nearly 2stone in first tri due to morning sickness and now I'm staying the same despite eating nearly double what I normally would :( 
When I asked the mw she said its different for everyone so not to worry. 



Nits said:


> Hiiiiii girls, sorry I'm changing topics. We just got home from the U/S and mw appointment aaaaaaand, as far as we can tell, if the technician was right we are TEAM PINK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I was ok either way but I cried when she told em it was a girl. It just hit me I am going to have a daughter!
> 
> The technician was very reluctant to say she was 100% sure, apparently she had made a mistake earlier in the day, but she showed us what should be the labia. She looked for like 10 minutes and said she couldn't see any boy's parts. Of course now I'm a bit paranoid, but oh well :shrug: Mainly, I am over the moon . Aaaaaand, she has the most beautiful nose in the world :blush:

Congrats :) 

I've heard it's easier to make a mistake if they think baby is a girl. If the they baby is a boy then that's 100% right. 
Someone in my family was told she was having a girl at her 20week scan and then she paid for a 4D scan and was told its definitely a boy! She's already bought girly stuff. 
It happens but it won't be too common. Try not to worry :) have you got your scan pics to show us?


----------



## Nits

Scamp said:


> The technician was very reluctant to say she was 100% sure, apparently she had made a mistake earlier in the day, but she showed us what should be the labia. She looked for like 10 minutes and said she couldn't see any boy's parts. Of course now I'm a bit paranoid, but oh well :shrug: Mainly, I am over the moon . Aaaaaand, she has the most beautiful nose in the world :blush:

Congrats :) 

I've heard it's easier to make a mistake if they think baby is a girl. If the they baby is a boy then that's 100% right. 
Someone in my family was told she was having a girl at her 20week scan and then she paid for a 4D scan and was told its definitely a boy! She's already bought girly stuff. 
It happens but it won't be too common. Try not to worry :) have you got your scan pics to show us?[/QUOTE]

I am pretty sure she is right. She seemed super cautious to tell us. She took her sweet time, hehe. I uploaded pics with my post, on the prev page =D
I am tempted to book a 3d scan (the cheapest is $120) but my husband doesn't want to.


----------



## Scamp

I'm :pink: :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's not 100%, she said she couldn't see boy bits and it looks like girly bits but they can never be certain with girls anyway (I already knew that) xxxx


----------



## JJules611

SCAMP- Oh how exciting a baby girl!! Any names picked out?

I was told I was having a girl at my 20 week scan I never thought there was a slight chance it could still be a boy?!?! I hope not we already bought tons of girl stuff!!


----------



## JJules611

Nits said:


> Hiiiiii girls, sorry I'm changing topics. We just got home from the U/S and mw appointment aaaaaaand, as far as we can tell, if the technician was right we are TEAM PINK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I was ok either way but I cried when she told em it was a girl. It just hit me I am going to have a daughter!
> 
> The technician was very reluctant to say she was 100% sure, apparently she had made a mistake earlier in the day, but she showed us what should be the labia. She looked for like 10 minutes and said she couldn't see any boy's parts. Of course now I'm a bit paranoid, but oh well :shrug: Mainly, I am over the moon . Aaaaaand, she has the most beautiful nose in the world :blush:

A little girl!!! Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats everyone!! Will be updating this evening when my rabble have gone to bed!1 xxxx


----------



## Nits

Scamp said:


> I'm :pink: :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's not 100%, she said she couldn't see boy bits and it looks like girly bits but they can never be certain with girls anyway (I already knew that) xxxx

Scamp, they told you the same they told me =D I'll update my baby's US so we can compare girl's parts :haha: For what i've read, if they have those three white lines, it's pretty much a girl.
 



Attached Files:







Amy girl parts.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nits

purple_kiwi said:


> got my scan in the morning :happydance: no idea how i will sleep im so excited and nervous

How did it go????


----------



## purple_kiwi

We are still team yellow for now, baby was moving tons so she had trouble getting measurements and we weren't able to see much of anything :( we got to look at the baby for a couple mins but that was it. So we booked a 3d one for saturday im really excited. I was so sad leaving as i wanted her to at least show us some parts but we saw the face, heart beating and legs then she was done.


----------



## mamicoch

Hearing how easy it is to make a mistake when they say it's a girl is making me nervous.....!

Anyone know what the risk to pregnant ladies is with chicken pox? I've found a suspicious looking spot in my daughter.......


----------



## KendraNoell

Is everyone feeling movement by now? I sure am!


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Is everyone feeling movement by now? I sure am!

Very regularly now! It's a nice change from my first pregnancy where I didn't feel until week 25ish... :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

Oh ya, my lil' guy is having party in there:haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm getting the living daylights kicked out of me at least 3 times per day. I have noticed that LO is awake after 10pm, around 9-10am and then around 3-4pm. It's crazy as this time I have a posterior placenta, but last time it was anterior. Earl was an active baby, but this one takes the biscuit already lol :wacko:


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone feeling movement by now? I sure am!
> 
> Very regularly now! It's a nice change from my first pregnancy where I didn't feel until week 25ish... :happydance:Click to expand...

oh, you give me hope. I've been a bit dissapointed that my placenta is towards the front, and it's cushioning Amy's kicks :growlmad: I wish I was feeling her.

In other news, MW called me today. Apparently they didn't get very good pics of Amy's hearts or spine (she said it was because of Amy's position). So they asked me if I wanted to come back in for another u/s. She was very reassuring that everything was fine, it is just that the quality of the pics is not very good or whatever.

So, of course I've been super paranoid. her hb has always been great and I had blood done to check for Spina Bifida and it came back normal (I'm guessing, since they never told me otherwise). I still feel a bit upset about it, but at least we get to see her again this Thursday and maybe we can eeven double-check her girl parts :winkwink:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone feeling movement by now? I sure am!
> 
> Very regularly now! It's a nice change from my first pregnancy where I didn't feel until week 25ish... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you give me hope. I've been a bit dissapointed that my placenta is towards the front, and it's cushioning Amy's kicks :growlmad: I wish I was feeling her.
> 
> In other news, MW called me today. Apparently they didn't get very good pics of Amy's hearts or spine (she said it was because of Amy's position). So they asked me if I wanted to come back in for another u/s. She was very reassuring that everything was fine, it is just that the quality of the pics is not very good or whatever.
> 
> So, of course I've been super paranoid. her hb has always been great and I had blood done to check for Spina Bifida and it came back normal (I'm guessing, since they never told me otherwise). I still feel a bit upset about it, but at least we get to see her again this Thursday and maybe we can eeven double-check her girl parts :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah don't worry about the kicking. It is reassuring to feel them of course and I remember feeling kinda upset when everyone was feeling them and I wasn't. That's precisely why I added there that I didn't feel them for a very long time the first time around. I thought someone here might also not be feeling them yet or very little. 

Yay for another chance to see the baby! So much can depend on how active the baby is and everything during the ultrasound so that's probably why the pictures just didn't get the best angle. Hope this time they get great shots and everything is just fine. :flower:


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Yeah don't worry about the kicking. It is reassuring to feel them of course and I remember feeling kinda upset when everyone was feeling them and I wasn't. That's precisely why I added there that I didn't feel them for a very long time the first time around. I thought someone here might also not be feeling them yet or very little.
> 
> Yay for another chance to see the baby! So much can depend on how active the baby is and everything during the ultrasound so that's probably why the pictures just didn't get the best angle. Hope this time they get great shots and everything is just fine. :flower:

:flower: thaaaanks!! I woke up a lot more relaxed about the u/s today. In any case, I only have to wait for a few days. 

Vespersonicca, I hate to sound like a completely stereotyping nerd but i LOVE Finnish power metal music. Bands like Stratovarious and Nightwish. I've been listening to them since I was 15 :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: guys sorry not been in for a while been manic with work and feeling tired, but doing anything to procrastinate so thought I would try and catch up and there is sooo much to catch up on....overall the sonographers can only be 80% sure at what the gender is when they advise which is why disclaimers are always put on the scan sheets....it is more regular to have any error on deciding it is female but not always the case as girls bits can be swollen and sometime appear boy like - the research is not much different either way....we have had both errors occur at the hospital but more so on women being advised that they think it is a girl but it comes out :blue: you can never be 100% sure until baby is here, which is another one of my reasons for staying :yellow: having said that, don't worry must will say when they are unsure or whether they REALLY think it is :pink: or :blue: and either way does it really matter as long as the baby is ok? gender shmender :shrug:

Anyway I have had my 20wk scan (pics in my journal) and everything was okay phew and massive sigh of relief the sonographer was amazing and turned the screen away at all the areas we might sneak a peak...still feeling it is another girl though :haha: I do wonder if be right I doubt it compared to our current record of most of us being wrong :rofl: 

I have had nausea past 2 days, very lethargic and tired and 3rd cold already since being preg!! :grr:

SPD has reached agony now, a little earlier than I hope it would and it will only get worse :cry: but hey ho something my body does in pregnancy :shrug: so gotta suck it up and get on with it as much as I can, find it hard to say no to LO when she wants picking up etc, but I just can't do it now, far too painful!

I am too feeling LOADS and strong movements on a regular pattern and can feel on outside and even see some of them now - must have another bruiser in there :rofl:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Vespersonicca, I hate to sound like a completely stereotyping nerd but i LOVE Finnish power metal music. Bands like Stratovarious and Nightwish. I've been listening to them since I was 15 :haha:

:haha: No prob. I hear that all the time from y American friends actually. I'm an American living in Finland and married to a Finn (although I was also granted Finnish citizenship in December so I guess I am now too). I listen to a lot of everything really but am most interested in house music and dance stuff.


----------



## vespersonicca

P.S. What happened to our May Bluebells pic?? It doesn't show anymore... says it's been moved or deleted. :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think Florida girl who made if might have deleted it I don't know how to make them x


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh yeah i didnt notice lol


----------



## vespersonicca

I messaged floridagirl to see if she still has it somewhere. I suggested that she could email it to one of us if she wasn't interested in storing it anymore, for example. I'll let you know what she says. :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Ok, so she deleted it. I guess she wasn't thinking we might still be using it. Oh well I guess.


----------



## purple_kiwi

We are team :pink: had a 3d was pretty good she would barely stay still so it hard to get good pictures but we get to come back in a few months and get there best package for half price :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey ladies!

So I updated my gender prediction list, and as most have found out the gender, I can confidently say that WE SUCK at predicting the gender...lol

of the 16 who found out so far only 5 were right... 31%

Im still waiting for 4 people to have their scans, and 5 people are team yellow!

So since Im convinced this baby is a boy : I think im having a GIRL!


----------



## KendraNoell

Why would she delete the graphic? Why isn't she on here anymore either? Of course we would still be using it cause its not May yet.


----------



## FlowerFairy

She wasnt a May mummy she was hoping to get her BFP at the time abd did us a graphic but she got a BFN she is a September mummy now so I guess she didnt think xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Ooh see I thought she was a May mommy so it didn't make sense to me LOL


----------



## Nits

purple_kiwi said:


> We are team :pink: had a 3d was pretty good she would barely stay still so it hard to get good pictures but we get to come back in a few months and get there best package for half price :happydance:



Weeeeeee congraaaaaats =D


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls :hi:

Weight - I lost 16lbs in first tri, now my hyperemesis is under control I have gained 11lbs back so I'm -5lbs from pre pregnancy weight, on average gained 1lb a week over the last few weeks so hoping to continue that then I figured out when I give birth I will be pretty much what I started at! :)

Movement - 
My LO moves constantly, he is active all through the day but mainly in the morning and at night, (i think maybe I just notice him more when I'm lying down though) my placenta is on the back this time, with my LO it was anterior and I felt from early in but you couldn't really feel from outside til late on and you can see and feel this LO easily from outside and been able to for a while! These kicks I get now are nearly as strong as I had with my LO at the end last time, he wakes me up alot already haha!

Thought id post a bump pic too while I'm here
21+1 
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/5bfabfca.jpg

Xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow my boy is kicking the crap out of me. Stronger every day, I swear


----------



## Jai_Jai

i will have a go at making another may pic, will assume we still want bluebells :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yeah please do Jai! xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

any one else having any sort of name trouble yet lol everything i seem to think of seems so popular and OH has decided we should use my grandmas middle name some where seems kind of silly as its mae and the baby will be born in may


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> i will have a go at making another may pic, will assume we still want bluebells :)

Yay! Thanks. :flower:



purple_kiwi said:


> any one else having any sort of name trouble yet lol everything i seem to think of seems so popular and OH has decided we should use my grandmas middle name some where seems kind of silly as its mae and the baby will be born in may

Aww, I think Mae for a May baby is kinda fun. :) We already have our name and are using it at home. I'm pretty thankful that my DH and I have had a easy time choosing names for our kids. I've heard some of my friends are having a really hard time agreeing on anything with their partners! How annoying!


----------



## FlowerFairy

We've chosen our name but I refuse to let OH call her by her name till she's born!! I'm weird like that x


----------



## Jai_Jai

We are having trouble with our names too...such a massively hard decision I think!!

Was just pondering the other day - as this year is a leap year do you think all our EDD's are out by a day or do you think that the sonographers would have taken that into consideration (their machines i mean) when dating us at 12wks? x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> We are having trouble with our names too...such a massively hard decision I think!!
> 
> Was just pondering the other day - as this year is a leap year do you think all our EDD's are out by a day or do you think that the sonographers would have taken that into consideration (their machines i mean) when dating us at 12wks? x

Ha!! That is really interesting. I bet no one takes account of leap years :haha: Never even thought about it.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I don't reckon they have....oh well I know it is only a day but for those who go overdue and induction dates etc a day can seem such a big deal :hugs: however it won't cause any harm with one day so they prob don't take notice of it but notes will always be a day "out" hehe x


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and I can't figure out how to make a link for everyone to access the logo I made so I have asked someone to do it for me...will let you know when I have it...just hope you like it :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

scrap that I worked it out haha what do you all think of this?

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l557/jennatot1/bluebells2-2.gif


----------



## bumpin2012

Jai: I think it takes into account the leap year. My LMP started on a tuesday and im due on a tuesday... 

Oh and I like the picture thingy, but it might be a bit too big for BNB rules...

As for names, OH and I can't agree on any names boy or girl... Everything I like he hates, and the names he likes are way too popular for me to consider. So this baby will likely be unnamed for a few days following its birth.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yeah i think it is a bit too big anyway but it can be made smaller....just didn't know how big it was on here before posting it haha! But if everyone likes it I can reduce it in size :)

Mine doesn't take into account the leap year but I don't mind, it won't make much diff to me and it is only one day :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

just seen you are viable tomorrow - how exciting!! congrats :dance:


----------



## bumpin2012

I know! I can't believe that im 24 weeks tomorrow!

The size that you have for the picture thingy looks good...now can someone remind me how to get it on my signature?


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey I'm now due 20th may, yellow bump :) x


----------



## LaurGil

Sorry ladies I have had no internet access :(

We had scan on the 4th Jan & werent going to find out but it was hard to miss a little man ha ha so got it confirmed also his due date has been brought forward until the 16th May 

Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Jai_Jai

post this in your siggy 

[ IMG]https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l557/jennatot1/bluebells2-2-1.gif[/IMG] 

just remove the space at the beginning after the first [ and it should work :hugs:


----------



## DianaM

I really have to make a point to get on here more often!! Glad everyone is doing well! Next Wednesday I have an appointment with my dr just a regular prenatal, then the 23rd with my OB from the hospital. I had an appointment booked for Feb 29th for an ultrasound to see how my placenta is doing. I have an anterior placenta and As of right now it's too close to the cervix for me to be able to deliver naturally so that really sucks. I hope it will have moved up by then so I can have a natural delivery. I've come down with a cold/flu which really sucks :( but have been getting lots of rest. Miss Ryleigh doesn't seem to mind as she kicks all the time and let's me know she's ok :) I have been the most happiest pregnant woman ever <3 I just LOVE being pregnant dispite the morning sickness I had in the beginning and the stupid sciatic pain that doesn't go away. I seriously am kat enjoying every second of it and not gunna lie, am already a little sad (more bitter sweet than anything I guess) for when she comes. Because as much as I'll absolutely LOVE and can't wait to hold and meet her, I will definitely miss having her kicking and watching my belly grow <3 I just feel like time is flying now! The first 3 months I thought would never end and now it feels like its almost over! Going to get some maturnity photo's done soon which should be fun :) almost have everything we need for when she arrives! 
Definitely getting more ligament stretching and a bit more heartburn but other than that things are smooth sailing at this point :) no concerns of pre-term labour yet so that's wonderful! I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I talk to her every day and tell her she had to bake a LOT longer still lol. 
I watched a few YouTube video's on baby's born this week (23 weeks) and they are SO tiny yet looking at my belly I still don't feel THAT big to have such a "big" baby in there lol. She must be so squished up! Anyways, again for some of the new people feel free to add me to Facebook or check out my YouTube vlogs on this pregnancy :) my name is Diana McPherson for Facebook and my YouTube account name is Princessdimc5. Hopefully it won't be too long before I come back on here to chat!!


----------



## mamicoch

Thanks for that Jai! Love it!

I've just come from the dr's, got kidney infection/stones. Put me on a short course of anti biotics, hopefully that'll sort it out & it'll turn out to be just an infection.

Feeling really good, and absolutely loving being pregnant! My little girl is so so busy, and is kicking lumps out of me! Her feet seem really high up now, way up past my belly button! This pregnancy does seem to be flying, I'm also feeling a little bittersweet as my hubby has said no more after this one........but we'll see!!:winkwink:


----------



## Jai_Jai

no problemo ;)

Sorry you have infection/stones - is it hurting? I hate one really early on and it was agony I kept passing out etc and they thought I was having a mc it was hideous! I really hope it clears up for you asap :hugs:

I am pleased your little bubs is kicking lots - can you see and feel proper powerful kicks? I know it is silly I am just worried that my little wriggle tigs is just too obvious and that s/he is going to end up being 11lb or something :shock:

I too am bitter/sweet about it all going so fast etc I do not want this pregnancy to stop I love being preg even with the horrendous crippling SPD that I get with it BUT this too is apparently our last one, which I am devastated about and as I am trying to cling onto it tighter it seems to be going faster and faster :cry: don't get me wrong I love the baby not just the pregnancy and cannot wait to hold him/her for first time and enjoy our times together etc but I love being pregnant too :cloud9:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi ladies

Just had our 20 week scan and we are expecting a baby boy who is perfect. He is healthy and thriving :) x


----------



## mamicoch

Jai_Jai said:


> no problemo ;)
> 
> Sorry you have infection/stones - is it hurting? I hate one really early on and it was agony I kept passing out etc and they thought I was having a mc it was hideous! I really hope it clears up for you asap :hugs:
> 
> I am pleased your little bubs is kicking lots - can you see and feel proper powerful kicks? I know it is silly I am just worried that my little wriggle tigs is just too obvious and that s/he is going to end up being 11lb or something :shock:
> 
> I too am bitter/sweet about it all going so fast etc I do not want this pregnancy to stop I love being preg even with the horrendous crippling SPD that I get with it BUT this too is apparently our last one, which I am devastated about and as I am trying to cling onto it tighter it seems to be going faster and faster :cry: don't get me wrong I love the baby not just the pregnancy and cannot wait to hold him/her for first time and enjoy our times together etc but I love being pregnant too :cloud9:

Oh yea it is really painful :sad1:
Hoping the antibiotics will do the trick!

I can see lots of movement in my belly now, and her kicks are waking me up at night! I'm also paranoid that she's going to be huge! My daughter was only 6lb 11oz, and that was just nice :blush:

How's everyones weight gain? I weighed yesterday, I've put on 8lb, which seems a lot to me, seeing as baby is probably only about a quarter of that!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hodbert

Hey everyone! I've not posted on here before but am 20+4 and due May 25th. I wanted to ask a question, this is my second pregnancy and since Sunday I have been getting awful stomach ache, like trapped wind/period pains. I'm not too worried as I'm sure it's just gas but I didn't have it in my first pregnancy so no idea how to ease it. It's almost constant and it's killing me! Has anyone else experience the same thing and got any solutions for me?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i wil post a weight gain tool on here later but its in my journal in my siggy if u wanna have a go before its toward end of my journal i have put on 8lb too which is right for me so have a look xxx it isnt much at all


----------



## KendraNoell

Diana thanks for pointing out the early birth videos on YouTube. I am fascinated and scared shitless at the same time :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey ladies!
Jai: Thanks for the link! I will be adding it shortly!
Mamicoch: Yikes! That sounds Terrible! I hope the infection clears up quickly... Im also enjoying being pregnant, especialy now that the early pregnancy symptoms have finally eased! Im starting to get my appetite back finally which is REALLY nice, although there are still a lot of foods I have no intrest in eating. 
Aidan's Mummy: Congrats of your blue bump! We needed a bit more blue around here!
Hodbert: Welcome! As for your question, The best thing for gas pains is lots of fluid and LOTS of walking! You can also try taking a stool softener like Colase to help avoid constipation which is the most likely cause of gas pains. Lots of walking will help move the gas out of your GI Tract, and its really the only thing that will help at this point.

Im 24 weeks today! Peanut is officially VIABLE!


----------



## DianaM

KendraNoell said:


> Diana thanks for pointing out the early birth videos on YouTube. I am fascinated and scared shitless at the same time :(

Sorry! Lol! I know it's so crazy that the baby can survive at this point! The only reason I watched them is because I went into preterm labour and was rushed to the hospital at 25 weeks with the dr screaming "the baby is going to be born right here in the ambulance" so it was pretty scary. I actually had a tour of the NICU at the hospital I delivered at (which is where I'll deliver again) where they showed me what the 25 weekers looked like in person and I cried and cried. I was determined not to have my baby that early and thanks to the dr's they were able to stop labour till 32 weeks. So far things are going good with this pregnancy and no signs of preterm labour but I keep myself updated just in case things change. They are SO tiny though at that point. Not sure how it is in the states but here in Canada they won't try to save the baby unless you're 25 weeks or further so less than 2 weeks until im in the "safe zone" (at least that's what they tell me at the dr's office and what the hospital told me when I went in at 24 weeks 4 days in preterm labour)


----------



## JJules611

Im afraid I have gained too much weight. I started at 120lbs and I am now 138!!! I have gained 18lbs!!

I feel so depressed about it today.


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh good grief chica you're fine!


----------



## purple_kiwi

I feel like i may have gained some now (was really sick at the beginning so lost a lot) but i don't own a scale so won't know till later this week at my appointment. I hate having my weight taken


----------



## bananaz

JJules611 said:


> Im afraid I have gained too much weight. I started at 120lbs and I am now 138!!! I have gained 18lbs!!
> 
> I feel so depressed about it today.

That sounds pretty normal to me :shrug: If it makes you feel better, I started at 112lbs and now I'm at 128lbs, so I'm not far behind you in terms of gain and I'm only 21 weeks along!


----------



## Jai_Jai

JJules611 said:


> Im afraid I have gained too much weight. I started at 120lbs and I am now 138!!! I have gained 18lbs!!
> 
> I feel so depressed about it today.

Oh darling I wouldn't worry, that is normal everyone is different.....if you are going by the online thing that is just the averages....

I put on more than you by this time last time and I didn't eat rubbish etc it is just how my body reacts by the time JT was here I had poot on almost 4stone which is above the average etc blah blah but I was healthy no one noticed it and my baby was fine :hugs:

When you are pregnant it is really the last thing you should worry about as long as you keep eating your 5 a day etc then just take it in your stride - chin up :kiss:


----------



## JJules611

:hugs: Thank you for the reassurance ladies. My doctor made me feel terrible she said "WOW you gained 18lbs and your ONLY 24 weeks" She told me to start eating sensibly and try not to gain much more! This is also coming from a very thin woman who has 3 children I really feel like she was being judgemental and I left the office feeling upset about my weight gain.

I feel better after reading your posts, thank you :flower:

Hope everyone is feeling great!! May is right around the corner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: stupid Dr's!!! glad u feel better xx


----------



## Nits

JJules611 said:


> Im afraid I have gained too much weight. I started at 120lbs and I am now 138!!! I have gained 18lbs!!
> 
> I feel so depressed about it today.

:hugs: I think you're fine. I will probably be around 18 lbs above when I'm 24 weeks. I gained 6 lbs during the first tri (i had nausea but no throwing up and I couldn't stomach anything but noodles, rice and potatoes). Since then, I've been gaining 1 lb each week. I'm 16 lbs above pre-pregnancy weight and I should be 18/19 lbs by 24 weeks if this steady rate continuous.

My midwife said I was doing just fine. I don't eat junk food and I'm eating a ton of fruit (and also my faiir share of chocolate :haha:). I honestly don't even look that big. People look surprised when I tell them I'm pregnant. And I feel that this steady weight gain has prevented the stretch marks from appearing too soon (although I'm sure they will be here at some point). 

I figure that if I keep gaining at this rate, I should gain around the recommended 35 lbs. And if I gain a few more lbs than that I won't sweat it, I will have plenty of time to lose them. I just try to make a conscious decision every day to eat nutritious food so that Amy isn't too big at birth. 

side note: My BMI was 24 pre-pregnancy.

ps ot: 12 more weeks and you'll be in the double digits for your due date! :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Some Dr's are just assinine. They are all human too, and aren't always right. As long as it isn't shooting up severely, like you've put it all on in the last 2-3 weeks (cause that could be a sign of other issues) and you're putting it on slowly there isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## vespersonicca

A great day for us today. I had my second midwife appt. for this pregnancy today and heard a nice strong heartbeat at 140bpm. (120-160 is normal).:thumbup: My son slept through the whole appt which was pleasant and peaceful for me. He actually took a 3hr. nap! :happydance: While he slept after we got home, I applied for my maternity benefits which was also exciting and did some reading while sipping my espresso and danish. Yum! 

:haha: I actually walked home in lieu of the bus as a way to feel aless guilty about the danish. I had already bought it before my appt. in anticipation of afternoon coffee so when I saw my weight gain I was feeling more than a little guilty! :blush::haha: I've put on a whopping 13kg (that's 32lbs) in 23 weeks! I just can't believe it! I really need to be careful now and stop the gain or even lose a bit. Not sure how this happened... the holidays I guess. :dohh::blush: I also gained a lot with my so though and lost it all very quickly while nursing. I ended up 10kg (22lbs) less than my pregnancy weight. At least there's hope! :happydance:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had an appointment to today, kind of boring as he had a student in with him so took the student took my bp which took forever then nothing else really just got papers to get blood done (glucose test) and another ultrasound because the baby moved to much last time to see everything


----------



## emma33

Im having a baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hey May Bluebells, I cannot remember if I posted yesterday (baby brain!) but I had my 20 week scan and after 2 gorgeous boys we are expecting a fluffy little princess! We are thrilled. 
I also post in May 2012 babies and it seems that Pink is outweighing Blue by quite a lot this year. 

Congratulations emma33 on your blue bump too! x

Just a quick question....why are so many people have their GTT? I am guessing its not routine as I have never had one! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

LaurGil said:


> Sorry ladies I have had no internet access :(
> 
> We had scan on the 4th Jan & werent going to find out but it was hard to miss a little man ha ha so got it confirmed also his due date has been brought forward until the 16th May
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well

 Congratulations on your :blue: bump!! :flower:




Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just had our 20 week scan and we are expecting a baby boy who is perfect. He is healthy and thriving :) x

 Whoooo congrats on team Blue!!!! :blue: Im gonna update the first post in a sec and I bet blue might have taken over pink at the mo!!:flower:



hodbert said:


> Hey everyone! I've not posted on here before but am 20+4 and due May 25th. I wanted to ask a question, this is my second pregnancy and since Sunday I have been getting awful stomach ache, like trapped wind/period pains. I'm not too worried as I'm sure it's just gas but I didn't have it in my first pregnancy so no idea how to ease it. It's almost constant and it's killing me! Has anyone else experience the same thing and got any solutions for me?? Thanks in advance!

Hello Hun! Welcome to the thread. I've had stmach aches on and off, I'm sure it's really normal but if you do feel worried go and see a MW or Dr for peace of mind! xx



emma33 said:


> Im having a baby boy :cloud9:

Lovely news!! Congratulations :blue:


Teeny Weeny said:


> Hey May Bluebells, I cannot remember if I posted yesterday (baby brain!) but I had my 20 week scan and after 2 gorgeous boys we are expecting a fluffy little princess! We are thrilled.
> I also post in May 2012 babies and it seems that Pink is outweighing Blue by quite a lot this year.
> 
> Congratulations emma33 on your blue bump too! x
> 
> Just a quick question....why are so many people have their GTT? I am guessing its not routine as I have never had one! x

Lovely news!! Same as me, 2 boys and then a princess!! feels very odd but I am very pleased :pink:
GTT never used to be routine, but in my PCT -Bradford, it is now. You dont have to have it, but because i have a fairly high BMI I decided it was for the best :hugs:


Sorry not updated for ages!! Been on the phone again as wireless is so intermittent at the moment!! :growlmad:
Im past 24 weeks now which feels great. I am still 5lb less than pre-preg weight but I was over weight before so the consultant wants me to try and mainatin my starting weight anyway.
I dont think anyone should be worrying about their weight gain :hugs: Just try and eat healthy and get exercise if you can and enjoy the occassional treat xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

All updated!!
Can you check the first post and let me know if anything is wrong or not updated! xxx


----------



## LaurGil

Flowerfairy my due date is 16th May hun

Pink is deffo leading but some of those wee yellows could be blue only time will tell 

Xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

LaurGil said:


> Flowerfairy my due date is 16th May hun
> 
> Pink is deffo leading but some of those wee yellows could be blue only time will tell
> 
> Xxx

Thanks!! I'll change it now :flower:
I bet there are some sneaky blues in there :haha:x


----------



## Boothh

Hi ladies not been on for a few days! Hope everyone is good! Not much to report here are apart from my hips hurt all the time and I can't walk far! And think we have finally found a house so looking forward to moving and starting to prepare for baby! :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> And think we have finally found a house so looking forward to moving and starting to prepare for baby! :)

:happydance: Wow! Sounds exciting!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh I'm 20th now not 18th yellow bump :) x


----------



## FlowerFairy

YoungNImum said:


> Oh I'm 20th now not 18th yellow bump :) x

Ok!1 I shall change you xx


----------



## Nits

Hi ladies!!!!

Congrats on the blue and pink bumps =D

We went for the repeat u/s yesterday (we braved the snow storm, here in NE US). It took them a while but they got all the pics they needed. The radiologist even had to come in (it's usually done by the technician) because her ribs were casting a shadow on her heart so he couldn't see the four chambers very well. But we dinally saw them and all is well. Also, she was opening and closing her mouth: she's talking already, she takes after her mother :haha:

We confirmed it's a she =D Still team pink. She turned. She was breech last week but yesterday her head was down. Aaaaand, in awesome news, I am now able to feel her every day, even if it's just a couple of times =D

I posted a few days ago that I was frustrated because I have an anterior placenta, which means her kicks are a lot less strong. I am sure most of you can feel your babies more than me but it's a huge improvement that makes me very happy =D Sometimes I can even feel them from the outside if I have my hands on my belly. :happydance:

Speaking of belly, it's HUGE this morning. Not denying the baby bump now. Next Tuesday I'm due for my bi-weekly pic :haha: I'll upload it then.

I don't know if this has happened to you or not but last night it finally dawned on me that I have a fully formed, growing baby in my belly O_O The u/s technician was super nice and she showed us the whole baby and explained where her head was and how she was curled and everything and it made it feel so much more real... it's insane. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend =D


----------



## Lief

hiii, sorry I haven't been here in a while. They changed my date to 25th now and I'm team blue :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lief said:


> hiii, sorry I haven't been here in a while. They changed my date to 25th now and I'm team blue :happydance:

Hi again!! :flower: COngrats on team blue and I shall update you xx


----------



## emma33

thanks everybody, and congrats to everybody on team pink blue or yellow..lol times going so quickly it will be may before we all know it x


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm Piiiiink.... and shit at posting here lol xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

KittyVentura said:


> I'm Piiiiink.... and shit at posting here lol xxx

I think I already updated you :haha::haha:


----------



## Boothh

I forgot to say I have to have the GTT because of pcos, I didn't have it last time cus we didn't know about it then x


----------



## Nits

Boothh said:


> I forgot to say I have to have the GTT because of pcos, I didn't have it last time cus we didn't know about it then x

What's GTT?


----------



## DianaM

Yay!! Im finally past the 24 week point!! Ended up in the hospital on thursday with possible fluid leakage but turns out everything was ok. After monitoring to make sure baby was ok for about an hour and seeing that she wasn't stressed they sent me home. Thank goodness! They figure it's just from this stupid cold I have but when I called my dr about it she told me to go right to labor and delivery just in case seeing as my preterm labour started around this time with my first. 
She's been doing a lot of kicking and I love it!! <3 I even got a small recording of it on my phone this morning! 
Anyone have any good tips on getting rid of a dry cough?? I've been eating Halls like crazy to help also drinking warm tea and such but I can't seem to shake this cold! I'm getting Di frustrated! It's been over a week now that I've been sick with no signs of it getting any better. 
I see my Dr on Wednesday for my regular prenatal so I'll ask her then if she suggests anything. But she is more towards taking meds than doing things naturally and if I can somehow manage to pull through this cold without taking anything that would be lovely. 
So glad things are going well for everyone! I really need to stop updating on my iPhone because it's hard to comment on what people have said but yeah .. Gotta get on here more often!


----------



## bumpin2012

Glucose Tolerance Test

I had to have a gestational diabetes test, but not a GTT. They are similiar tests with a nasty drink an hour before bloodwork, but the doses of the drink are different.


----------



## Charlie_x

my due date needs to be moved to the 18th!! x


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I'm getting my GTT scheduled at the end of Jan when I am due back in. I would be almost 25 weeks at that point.


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Glucose Tolerance Test
> 
> I had to have a gestational diabetes test, but not a GTT. They are similiar tests with a nasty drink an hour before bloodwork, but the doses of the drink are different.

oooooh ok. I'm having mine at 28 weeks. I guess they are standard.


----------



## vespersonicca

I've gotta remember to call tomorrow to schedule mine second GTT. Blah. I hate that test. I hope it will be fine AGAIN.


----------



## Boothh

How disgusting is the drink? Iv heard bad things about it? Never had it before though, the lovely midwife scheduled my test for valentines day!!! How nice of her lol x


----------



## vespersonicca

I've heard that in the US it's a carbonated drink sweeter than soda. He in Finland it's a chilled super sweet drink that tastes like it should be a syrup but is thankfully thinner and therefore, IMO easier to get down.


----------



## DianaM

This was my 23 week 1 day belly shot! Lol, my belly at that stage was measuring 33 1/4 Inches around! I also have been struggling with weight so I have decided to stay away from the scale haha. I figure so long as I eat healthy the weight I gain is needed for the baby so I shouldn't worry.


----------



## Nits

Boothh said:


> How disgusting is the drink? Iv heard bad things about it? Never had it before though, the lovely midwife scheduled my test for valentines day!!! How nice of her lol x

My midwife said that it tastes like Orange Fanta soda. I guess it could be worse.



DianaM said:


> View attachment 325462
> View attachment 325463
> View attachment 325464
> 
> 
> This was my 23 week 1 day belly shot! Lol, my belly at that stage was measuring 33 1/4 Inches around! I also have been struggling with weight so I have decided to stay away from the scale haha. I figure so long as I eat healthy the weight I gain is needed for the baby so I shouldn't worry.

you look beautiful!

I'm a week behind you and I'm surprise as to how round and hard my belly has gotten this last month! Isn't it amazing how it goes from nothing to wow, I'm pregnant!


----------



## DianaM

Nits - Thank you!! Haha, it IS crazy how the belly comes out of nowhere! I'm loving it though :) I finally feel like when people look at me they can TELL I'm pregnant instead of looking like I ate too many donuts lol 

So far I've gained a LOT of weight that's why I was getting concerned, but I started eating lots of snacks that maybe weren't as healthy as they should have been lol... I've been eating SO many nuts!!! And nuts are HORRIBLE for weight gain! lol. I've gained 18 pounds so far!! Yikes!!! I started out at 117 and am up to 135... I am no longer (*after today) getting on the scale lol... not until after the baby is born haha.


----------



## mamicoch

My bump seems to have come from nowhere......my pyjamas no longer meet in the middle :haha:


----------



## Nits

Oh Diana,

I've gained 17lbs already and I'm two weeks behind you. Oh well. Nuts are high in calories but also high in nutrients, there are worse things. 

I finally look pregnant too :happydance: 

My husband told me today he's tired of waiting :haha: this pregnancy is taking a long time, :lol:


----------



## sharon0302

Hi everyone!

After my scan on Friday my due date is now 22nd May!


----------



## Jai_Jai

DianaM - your bump looks beautiful, I wouldn't worry about the weight gain and nuts, like has been said, are full of great stuff too :) Your bump is lush!

I definitely agree with everyone - bump has come out of nowhere in last 4 weeks - amazing!!! :haha: def look pregnant now!

I am super excited about being pregnant again and know how much of a precious gift it is and look forward to the big day, but my god it is harder 2nd time round, no time to relax or just enjoy - I seem to constantly be struggling with my 2year old and I am panicking how I am going to cope&#8230;.any other 2nd or more time mothers feeling the same or those with more than 1 already do you have any tips? I think I am worrying more because I am already pretty immobile due to the severe SPD I get in pregnancy, it is already worse this time, saving grace is I will be induced sooner than "post dates" this time *phew*

Anyone in UK watch DOI? or Call the Midwife - soooo lucky to have the options etc we have now, can't imagine living in those conditions, although midwifery contained more continuity of care which is sooo much better!


----------



## KendraNoell

Diana I don't think 18 lbs is that bad as that would be about 35 lbs total if you average the entire pregnancy... and that's pretty average!


----------



## DianaM

Thanks for making me feel better guys <3 :D


----------



## LaurGil

Jai jai I watched it & cried for half of it cant wait to see next weeks

Xxx


----------



## Boothh

Diana your bump looks great! Don't worry about weight gain, I think as long as you eat pretty balanced and healthy and don't spend all day doing nothing, even if you gain loads it's what your body needs and will all come off again when baby is born!

Jai - I'm getting scared too, I keep thinking especially when jess is playing up omg how am I going to handle him and a newborn and keep the house in any sort of order and manage to brush my hair haha! I think though with my first pregnancy I worries how id cope with 1 and that was easier than I expected so it think it will just come naturally!

As for me spent last night on a drip in hospital, I had horrific pains in my face I was screaming so much, it was seriously worse than labour I know I definitely made more noise, turns out I have neuralgia but being pregnant can't have the proper treatment for it, being controlled with a high dose of codeine, hopefully it will go away soon :( the type I have apparantly only affects 10 in 100,000 people and it's even more uncommon in younger people, I'm in alot of pain though even with the pain killer, and I look like a total addict as it took 2 nurses and then a senior doctor 9 attempts in total to get my canular in, they wernt gentle at all so my hands and arms a very sore and bruised now and I'm just feeling sorry for myself in general!!


----------



## KendraNoell

What is that exactly? Like nerve pain in the face? Sounds super scary!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh goodness boothh how horrible for you, not good.....did u have symptoms prior to preg or has it brought it on like it can with erbs palsy in the face? hope u manage to control the pain xx


----------



## Nits

Bootth, I'm sorry you're in so much pain =( 
:hugs:

I figured I'll upload a pic of my belly progression this last month (18, 20 and 22 weeks). It's amazing how much it's grown.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









22 semanas.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jai_Jai

lovely bump nits :D

How are you feeling today boothh?


----------



## Boothh

Iv never had it before, never even had headaches so it was completely unexpected and so horrible, they said it is nerve damage in the face caused by blood vessels pressing on the main nerve that comes out the brain, I have only had 1 big flare up today that lasted a few hours, the painkillers don't really work though I looked on NHS website and it says ibuprofen is safe to take in 2nd tri occasionally so iv took that too and it seems to have calmed down enough for me to eat and going to try and sleep now! I can't even swallow when it's bad even moving my hair our if my eyes feels like I'm ripping my hair out, iv never had pain as bad as that ever, literally felt like my skull was caving in, someone pulling my teeth out, stabbing in the eye and in the ear and bad pressure on my neck and shoulder, just touching my face with a finger tip hurts so bad! so weird though because it's only my right side, my left side is completely fine!


----------



## Boothh

Ps nits your bump looks great :happydance: xx


----------



## Nits

Bootth, I'm so sorry about this pain ==(

Earlier this year I had a very severe case of gastritis but we thought it was an ulcer. I didn't have the common diarrhea or anything, it was just excruciating pain in the pit of my stomach. It felt like someone was stabbing me, or as if I had a spear across my chest/stomach area. I would wake up in the middle of the night crying in pain, and nothing would make it go away. It lasted all day long.

I had to be on medication for a whole month to treat it. I guess I'm just telling you his because I can relate to relentless pain and I understand how you must feel. I hope it kind of resolves by itself. What are the doctors telling you?


----------



## KendraNoell

I wish my Dr gave a rat's ass about pain.


----------



## Boothh

They just said I can't have the proper treatment because I'm pregnant and I will probably have flare ups of it all my life now but the first time is normally the longest/worst hopefully next time it happens I won't be pregnant so I can have the proper medication, DH has had to go back to work today too so I have my toddler to look after! I'm going to take the full dose of pain killers today instead of waiting for it to get too bad, I can't do anything when it gets bad so don't want to get to that point when I have a 2yr old to look after, think we will just have to stay in bed today and watch films! Thanks for your concern everybody!
I just feel like this pregnancy iv had no let up between the hyperemesis, hip pain, constant UTIs and kidney infections, absess on my tooth, throat infection, IBS flare ups, insomnia, fainting and dizzy spells from low blood pressure and now this I feel bullied by my own body lol, I waited so long for this pregnancy and really want to enjoy it but I honestly can't wait for it to be over so I can feel better! x


----------



## JJules611

Booth so sorry to hear you are going through this, it sounds very painful and uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon and the docs are able to manage the pain properly for you.

DIANA I am the same with weight gain I started out at 119 and I am currently 139!!!!! 20lbs!!!!! YIKESSSSS I had a hard time at first watching the scale go up because I was also fairly fit and watched what I ate. I have no self control now and all I crave is sugar and chocolate! I have learned moderation is key because I do not want to deny my cravings. I bought a dark chocolate bar and I have a couple of squares after dinner to satisfy my cravings and I stocked up on lots of sweet fruits! I too stopped weighing myself because I would go CRAZY :wacko: !!! I actually feel better not weighing myself everyday I told myself I can weigh myself once a week! :haha: so ridiculous.

Congrats to all the new, pink and blue bumps!! May is right around the corner!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh it sounds horrifically painful :hugs: I wish I could take it away&#8230;it sounds like preg could have triggered it&#8230;.with the blood vessels expanding and being more lax to allow for extra blood flow and at a faster rate they tend to push on other things like nerves and everything is so tightly packed in your face and neck :hugs: hopefully it will ease and you won't have too many episodes it must be so hard to look after Jesse at the same time :hugs: thinking of you and really there was something I could do.

I am pleased with my weight gain this time as I had already gained over 2 stone by this point last time&#8230;.:haha: so maybe it means I am having the opposite and it is :blue: and my maternal instinct is wrong of :pink: :dohh:

Wouldn't worry about gaining weight, although I am happier with mine this time I wasn't worried last time so you guys should just embrace pregnancy and you were very healthy weights before so don't worry it is normal to gain a few extra if you were lighter in the beginning :hugs: keep :munch: what you want, only time you will do it! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Those of you who are stressing over weight, I say, forget about it, you were in great shape before that and if will be about the same after, especially if you breast feed!


----------



## bumpin2012

Jai_Jai said:


> so maybe it means I am having the opposite and it is :blue: and my maternal instinct is wrong of :pink: :dohh: xx

Dont worry - Most of us have been wrong!! as of last tally, only 6 people were right - 31%!

My weight gain has been slow...I gained 6 lbs over Christmas, so im officially 4 lbs over my pre pregnancy weight!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello Ladies!!!!
Sorry not been at this thread for a bit! Boothh, that sounds like it's been so painful I really feel for you :hugs:

Still no weight gain here, but as I've mentioned before I am about 3 stone overweight anyway.
Heres my latest Bump piccies!

Spoiler
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/d9166aa9.jpg
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/61fbd1b5.jpg
:flower:

How are you all? xx


----------



## Boothh

FF your bump is gorgeous! And you are so brave doing the knicker shot! Wish I could but I'm full of stretchmarks from last pregnancy!! Luckily bio oil this time seems to have stopped them colouring so far!

Weight gain I am about 2lbs lighter than pre pregnancy at the moment, by this time with first pregnancy I'd gained about 2 stone so I am feeling happy but at the same time iv been constantly ill so that's why I havnt gained weight! I lost loads in first tri, I'm trying not to worry about gaining weight I'm just more conscious this time and not pigging out as much just for the sake of it, it was a struggle to lose weight last time and I still have some of that baby weight to lose so I don't want to put about 5st on like last time, if I gain around 20lbs from now I'll be happy with that! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Definitely kudos for the undie shot. You will NOT see one of those of me. Uh-uh.


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...I dont think im brave enough for a undies shot! Nic, Your bump looks fantastic!

Here are my latest first one is 24 weeks and the second is 25 weeks!


----------



## purple_kiwi

you all have such great bumps! i only just started really noticing mine as being kind of round lol Im bigger already then i was with my daughter but its odd as i am the exact same weight i was with her.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0379.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> FF your bump is gorgeous! And you are so brave doing the knicker shot! Wish I could but I'm full of stretchmarks from last pregnancy!! Luckily bio oil this time seems to have stopped them colouring so far!

I've got a ton of stretch marks too from last time but hey, they're not going anywhere so oh well! I take my bump pics every 5 weeks so maybe I'll do a knicker shot too as a challenge! :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Been stuck inside all week with my toddler since we have colds. It's miserable. At least I've had time to knit though so I finished off a project I was working on for the little guy on the way! It's a sleep sack and a little newborn hat. :flower: The pattern can be found on ravelry here if anyone is interested.
 



Attached Files:







P1050102.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ah! Well done. That looks fabby!! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

cuuuuuute!


----------



## DianaM

Yay!! I LOVE all your bumps!! So cute!! And that little sleeping bag and hat are adorable! 
So I'm 25 weeks exactly today!!! YAY!! I can't believe it! I made it this far with no signs of pre-term labour! Although this week I've been getting lots of braxton hicks. 
I had my prenatal on wednesday, they said my blood pressure was low 96 over 64 so that's why I've been feeling really dizzy lately. Also my fundal height (*which has measured perfectly on track this whole time) has now decided to be on the small side. I was measuring at 23 weeks on wednesday, dr isn't concerned but just goes to show me that every pregnancy is completely different. With my son I always measured 2 weeks ahead. 
I can't wait to meet my OB on monday! I'm a little nervous but OH will be there with me for support. 
As for stretch marks, I only got one small one with my son by my belly ring... and none so far in this pregnancy. I think maybe because I was 17 when I had my first, PLUS him being a premie made a HUGE difference in why I didn't get them. I DO however and did put on a LOT of that Palmers Cocoa Butter last time AND this time so maybe that has something to do with it?? 
I was worried about my weight gain but the dr said I could "afford to gain a little more" I guess just because I was underweight for my height (*I'm 5 foot 8) to begin with. She has me marked down as only gaining 8 pounds so far but I KNOW I was under 120 to start and am 136 now. So long as the baby is healthy I guess. 
I haven't gone for that Gestational Diabetes test yet... I know I did that orange drink with my last pregnancy but my dr hasn't mentioned anything yet.. I think it's kind of weird... I thought they did it by now? 
Anyways, glad to hear everyone is doing great and bumps are growing beautifully!


----------



## Nits

I will have my GD test on week 28, your OB will probably mention it on Monday. Ask him/her if not =)


----------



## KendraNoell

I have an appointment next Friday and I will be 24+4 so I am assuming mine will be scheduled then as well.


----------



## LaurGil

Does everyone get tested for GD ? X


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't think so unless you carry risk factors.


----------



## bumpin2012

I think it depends on where you are - Here it is a standard test done at 24-26 week Some places dont do it unless there are risk factors or symptoms.


----------



## Nits

LaurGil said:


> Does everyone get tested for GD ? X

I think it's pretty standard in the US. :shrug:
My father had type 2 diabetes, so I don't mind getting tested anyway.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have got papers to get mine done and got one last time, same with everyone else i know i thought everyone did


----------



## vespersonicca

My second gestational diabetes test is this upcoming Thursday 8am. Here in Finland, if you are being tested once (I also had to test between weeks 14-18) they schedule it between weeks 24-28. I'll be 24+6 this time around. 

Thanks for the knitting compliments. :flower: It's become a real fun hobby for me lately. Can't wait to start a pair of newborn soakers for our little guy next. We use cloth diapers in our house. :)


----------



## Nits

Bit OT ladies but... today is our 3-year wedding anniversary :happydance:

I am still so in love with DH it's ridiculous. Very happy day indeed =)


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Bit OT ladies but... today is our 3-year wedding anniversary :happydance:
> 
> I am still so in love with DH it's ridiculous. Very happy day indeed =)

A very happy anniversary to you! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Love that little hat and sack! I keep asking my mum to teach me how to crochet but we never get round to it!

I'll be 26+4 at my GD test, I have to have it because of pcos I didn't have it last time x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Congrats on your 3 year wedding anniversary NITS - soooo nice to hear you are still so in love, the way it should be :cloud9: :wohoo:


----------



## Nits

Yet another reason to love my DH: we have reseravtions at a restaurant for tonight at 6:45
So he just told me: "I was thinking that today, before going to the restaurant, we could go to Babies R Us and look at stuff" :happydance: :cloud9:




Boothh said:


> Love that little hat and sack! I keep asking my mum to teach me how to crochet but we never get round to it!
> 
> I'll be 26+4 at my GD test, I have to have it because of pcos I didn't have it last time x

Boothh, how are you feeling? how's your pain?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nits said:


> Bit OT ladies but... today is our 3-year wedding anniversary :happydance:
> 
> I am still so in love with DH it's ridiculous. Very happy day indeed =)

Aww that's lovely. happy Anniversary. :cloud9:



Boothh said:


> Love that little hat and sack! I keep asking my mum to teach me how to crochet but we never get round to it!
> 
> I'll be 26+4 at my GD test, I have to have it because of pcos I didn't have it last time x

I'll be spot on 26 weeks on Wed when I have mine so it's obviously the time to have it in the UK.


----------



## DianaM

Yay!! Happy anniversary! That's so awesome!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Love that little hat and sack! I keep asking my mum to teach me how to crochet but we never get round to it!

Thank you :flower: I taught myself and constantly refer to https://www.knittinghelp.com/ to explain thing when I forget. I highly recommend the site for knitting anyway. I learned crochet from youtube and a book. :winkwink:


----------



## bumpin2012

double digits today!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Happy Double Digits!!:happydance:
Stated with Braxton Hicks today!! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic we have only 3 fruits left on our tickers!!!!

I haven't had and BH I have no idea what they feel like


----------



## FlowerFairy

3 fruits will fly by!! :haha:

Some people dont get BH. For me my whole bump tightens and feels like it is being pulled from the inside. It doesn't hurt at all just feels weird! x


----------



## Boothh

My pain is alot better now, managed to get down to just plain paracetamol and the odd codiene which is alot better, just my bloody hips playing up now :haha: one thing after another

That site looks good think I will have to get some stuff together and try to learn myself :)

Iv had BH for a few weeks now mine don't hurt but they are a little bit uncomfortable! 

My bump feels like it's always jiggling right now, iv been watching it move around for the last few days and the movements are soo big now! You can see him rolling around, and we think we felt a leg the other day lol!

My maternity tops are starting to get short! Some of then I wore til I had my LO last time so either I'm alot fatter, bump is bigger or my clothes have shrunk :haha: think I'm going to have to invest in a few new maternity bits lol!
x


----------



## KendraNoell

I've been having BHC's too and it sucks. It's been really uncomfortable. Nothing is helping either.


----------



## sharon0302

I've had a few uncomfortable BH too! Not pleasant didn't have any first time round, but this time EVERYTHING is different!


----------



## mrsrof

FlowerFairy said:


> I'll be spot on 26 weeks on Wed when I have mine so it's obviously the time to have it in the UK.

mine's booked for 9th feb, appointment was sent to me in October (high bmi) and is for 28 weeks (i'll be 27+6 I think) and that's what midwife told me at booking in, that I'd have GD test at 28 weeks :shrug: guess it depends on where you are!


----------



## DianaM

Braxton hicks stink lol. I have an irritable uterus so I get them a lot and sometimes they are so tight with so much pressure I feel like she's gunna pop out. 
MAJOR right hip pain the last few days, so bad I can't sleep :( 
Oh, ad yesterday I met "my OB" only to find out that my dr who scheduled the appointment didn't send me to the right OB... I am supposed to deliver at a specialty children's hospital due to past complications (pre-term labour, partial placental abruption resulting LOTS of bleeding after birth, having his cord wrapped around his neck and of course staying in the NICU for a few weeks) but.... My dr didnt check when she made the appointment to see if that OB still delivered at the hospital I'm to go to and so my whole morning was wasted going to meet this lady (who WAS lovely btw) who delivered at a normal hospital... So of course my hormones are all wacky and by the time the nurse left and the OB came in to meet us I was crying like crazy over the fact that now I have to get a new OB last min... But I called my dr's office and apparently they are going to sort things out so I'm keeping my fingers crossed :( just sucks that all that had to happen on top of the crappy day I was having yesterday.


----------



## FlowerFairy

mrsrof said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I'll be spot on 26 weeks on Wed when I have mine so it's obviously the time to have it in the UK.
> 
> mine's booked for 9th feb, appointment was sent to me in October (high bmi) and is for 28 weeks (i'll be 27+6 I think) and that's what midwife told me at booking in, that I'd have GD test at 28 weeks :shrug: guess it depends on where you are!Click to expand...

Yeah must depend on your PCT. 
I'm on countdown!! 99 days to go!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsrof

FlowerFairy said:


> mrsrof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I'll be spot on 26 weeks on Wed when I have mine so it's obviously the time to have it in the UK.
> 
> mine's booked for 9th feb, appointment was sent to me in October (high bmi) and is for 28 weeks (i'll be 27+6 I think) and that's what midwife told me at booking in, that I'd have GD test at 28 weeks :shrug: guess it depends on where you are!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah must depend on your PCT.
> I'm on countdown!! 99 days to go!!! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

100 for me, how exciting is that??!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

It's hopefully going to fly by till May now!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Versperonica that site looks awesome, might try and teach myself too then always wanted to knit!!

I too have had a lot of BH's - just weird feeling nothing painful just the way they should be :haha: get quite a few this time around though :haha:

happy double digits to those under 100days to go - we will start popping before you know it :shock: I LOVE MAY!!!


----------



## bananaz

I've been getting a lot of BH's as well, and some really bad round ligament pain when I change positions too fast. I'd had some milder RLP earlier in the pregnancy but lately it's been like a charley horse on the side of my uterus. Ouch!! Thankfully it doesn't happen too often though.


----------



## Nits

DianaM said:


> Braxton hicks stink lol. I have an irritable uterus so I get them a lot and sometimes they are so tight with so much pressure I feel like she's gunna pop out.
> MAJOR right hip pain the last few days, so bad I can't sleep :(
> Oh, ad yesterday I met "my OB" only to find out that my dr who scheduled the appointment didn't send me to the right OB... I am supposed to deliver at a specialty children's hospital due to past complications (pre-term labour, partial placental abruption resulting LOTS of bleeding after birth, having his cord wrapped around his neck and of course staying in the NICU for a few weeks) but.... My dr didnt check when she made the appointment to see if that OB still delivered at the hospital I'm to go to and so my whole morning was wasted going to meet this lady (who WAS lovely btw) who delivered at a normal hospital... So of course my hormones are all wacky and by the time the nurse left and the OB came in to meet us I was crying like crazy over the fact that now I have to get a new OB last min... But I called my dr's office and apparently they are going to sort things out so I'm keeping my fingers crossed :( just sucks that all that had to happen on top of the crappy day I was having yesterday.

:hugs: It sucks that you had to go through such a bad experience during your last delivery.
The new Ob will be fine :)

My friend and I were talking baby shower today :happydance: I guess March 10th will be the day.


----------



## Boothh

Arghhh can't sleep because my hips are hurting :( mainly the right side but it's both tonight, made DH give me a massage before but it's not helped, I get horrible pain in my hips when I stand or get up, it's like I need to warm up before I move lol!
We think we felt babies hand/foot earlier, there was a little lump moving across the lower part of my stomach earlier just over knicker line DH was freaked out hah then he rolled over and started punching/kicking me in the faff :haha: he loves doing that and it gets so uncomfortable!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hubby finally started feeling baby move the last couple of days while I've been sleeping. I actually saw baby move for the first time today while I was sitting quietly in class and just watched my stomach jump! Craziness. Also crazy that in less than 2 weeks I'll be under 100 days too!


----------



## sharon0302

Bubs (when awake ) has stated reacting to a hand being on my stomach and moving to kick it, which has been OH bit happier as now he can feel movement easier!


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine runs away from hands. You have to be sneaky with mine.


----------



## DianaM

Ryleigh is a little stinker when it comes to feeling her/seeing her kick lol. When I want her to move she stays still, when she is kicking and moving like crazy and I go to look at my belly she stops.. Especially if I'm trying to get it on video lol. 
Maybe her movements will get stronger from now on, she's still measuring a bit behind.. Almost 26 weeks now and she's measuring about 24. Can't wait for those little limbs to start protruding out my belly :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: You have to be sneaky with mine too! (S)he will only kick when our puppy lies on my tummy. Otherwise will stop kicking as soon as anyone touches my belly.

Is anyone else looking into raspberry leaf tea? I started reading about it a few weeks ago and Im thinking that I want to try it.

My Crib is being delivered tomorrow!!! Im so excited to finally have some baby gear!


----------



## KendraNoell

oopsie :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

I used RLT last time and I swear by it&#8230;..one Mum I know used it for 4 out of 5 births and she said the one she didn't use it for was much longer&#8230;.it makes your contractions stronger, shortening labour and hopefully reducing the 2nd stage - It will not bring on labour early contrary to the old wives tales floating about! But I would def recommend it and I will be taking it again&#8230;took the capsules as drinking the tea made me feel sick!


----------



## mrsrof

Yup, a friend of mine has highly recommended that I start drinking raspberry leaf tea (or taking the capsules). Again, it's a myth that it can bring on early labour, you see so many posts, espec in the third tri with people panicking cause they started drinking it at 32 weeks and not 34 etc...

my friend said her labour was very easy (well, as easy as labours can be!), she had literally no problems at all!


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh. Horribel nasty disgusting glucose test done. I get the results tomorrow. On the plus side, I felt far less horrible this time than I did with the one toward the beginning of the pregnancy. I guess no more nausea makes a HUGE difference! I asked and the nasty drink here is 75g of glucose sugar and 3dl of water.


----------



## mrsrof

Oooooh also, DH has only felt baby kick once or twice, normally as soon as he goes anywhere near my belly the baby either stops kicking or starts kicking somewhere else! But last night in bed I could feel baby moving and when I put my hand on my belly i realised I could feel the movements!! it wasn't kicking, just repositioning I think, and DH felt it too, YAY!


----------



## mrsrof

vespersonicca said:


> Ugh. Horribel nasty disgusting glucose test done. I get the results tomorrow. On the plus side, I felt far less horrible this time than I did with the one toward the beginning of the pregnancy. I guess no more nausea makes a HUGE difference! I asked and the nasty drink here is 75g of glucose sugar and 3dl of water.

Ugh got that in a couple of weeks...not looking forward!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I used RLT last time and had a very easy swift 2 hour 56 minute labour with a one push baby out!! Using only G & A... Im gonna start it again in a few weeks x


----------



## vespersonicca

I had some RLT last pregnancy but I can't remember anything about it. I know I didn't have an easy labor, that's for sure! How are you supposed to use it and what are the benefits?


----------



## DianaM

Yay!! Double digits today!! 99 more days for me!! This red leaf tea sounds pretty cool... Id definitely want to look more into it..


----------



## bumpin2012

Anyone know where I can get it in Canada (tea or capsules) ?


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Mrsrof *- amazing for hubster :yipee: he must have been so excited :) 

*Versperonica* - glad it wasn't as bad, hope results are good&#8230;as for benefits of RLT see my previous post :hugs:

Wow *Flowerfairy* that sounds amazing well done you :hugs: are you having a homebirth this time?

*bumpin* - sorry wouldn't know but if you can't one of us could get it for you and send it out!!

*Diana* - :wohoo: congrats hun great achievement - now the countdown begins!

*As for me* not too much going on this end, got some bits for the baby, a teddy and some first babygrows etc and a bath support so they can bath together&#8230;exciting!! SPD is getting very severe now so just trying to cope with that really and a 2 yr old who is being 2 more and more each day :dohh: got a seminar tomorrow about grief and loss in maternity services so not looking forward to that especially pregnant myself&#8230;&#8230;will not be wearing mascara!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and hope you all have a nice Friday :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

This is the first I have ever heard of this tea...

I have an appointment tomorrow. Just praying with everything in me that my Dr will help me tomorrow with my pain issues. Its effecting my work and sleep :(


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> *Versperonica* - glad it wasn't as bad, hope results are goodas for benefits of RLT see my previous post :hugs:

Oops, missed that, sorry. How often and from when is it common to use it though? I have raspberry leaf tea in my cupboard still.


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: *no gestational diabetes for me!!!!* :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

I must go have a lent bun to celebrate! :happydance:


----------



## Nits

:happydance: Vespersonnica!

MrsRof, I am feeling baby move a lot more too! sometimes I think I can feel her from the outside but I'm not sure if it is only because I know that she's moving. DH had his hand on my belly for a little bit yesterday, but no luck. I'm a few weeks behind you, though and we all know what a difference a few weeks make. I am honestly looking forward to seeing an elbow or something poking out. 

Things have been going well here. It's been a bit stressfull with DH's job not being very secure ATM but I try to focus on Amy and all the great things that are happening to us. As long as we are all healthy, I don't care about anything else. 

My lower back has been killing me. I did normal yoga (not prenatal) yesterday and it was worse. I think it's time for me to say bye-bye to regular yoga classes for a while, they've become too advanced. 

I have my 24-week appointment next Thursday, I can't believe how fast time goes by!


----------



## mamicoch

I'm on 99 day countdown!! :happydance:

More importantly, weeks left in work are down to single figures :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: mamichoch that's great news :thumbup:

versperonica - fab bloody news you don't have GD :wohoo:

nits - hope hubbies job is safe :hugs: hard to have that hanging over you at any time :hugs:


----------



## Nits

Jai_Jai said:


> nits - hope hubbies job is safe :hugs: hard to have that hanging over you at any time :hugs:

Thanks!

We had a really bad tropical storm in Northeast US (2 hours to the border with Canada. Thank you, global warming!!!) and his workplace got flooded. This happened around the same time we found out we were pregnant. He was transferred to a different place but now there is talks of lay-off's :nope:

We are staying very positive, though. We are both young and, even though this is a crappy job market, we'll make it. But uncertainty is a b***, specially when all I would like to do is sit back and daydream about baby (which I do most of the time anyway :haha:)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey ladies!
How are things? been at a family party this afternoon and just got home!! lots of drunkereds :rofl: had 2 glasses of rose with tea which was lovely.
Having alot of BH at the mo, but still not painful and seeing plenty of movement from the outside!!!!
Jai Jai, yeah hoping for a homebirth! my husband is really keen to not got to hospital and I want the relaxed side of being at home! Hopefully with my last labout being so easy it will be great!! Current issue is baby d is breech and as I was breech and had dislocated hips, it's genetic and more prominant in girls so theres a high chance she may be the same meaning Breech delivery. If I can deliver vaginally I will go to hospital and not be at home but it might be a section in the 3nd which is something I need to deal with because at the moment, that's my worst nightmare :cry: Plenty o time!!! xxxx
How is everyone xx


----------



## Boothh

I love RLT I drank loads of it last time, I had a 19 hour labour though with nearly 2 hours pushing and a bad tear, but I'll still have it again this time mainly cus I like the taste haha!

How do you know baby is breech FF? I can't figure out what position baby is in but I think he might be breech because I'm maiy getting kicked in the vag and very low down and hardly any movements up top now, with my LO he was always head down and I only felt movements at the top?
I hope I'm wrong or if not he moves, bring told I had to have a section for years to be told no I can go for natural and then having to have a section anyway because of his position I think would upset me alot!
We are gearing up to move house (finally) get the keys on the 10th feb :) x


----------



## bumpin2012

I would love to know what position peanut is in. I feel movement EVERYWHERE! So maybe I have a little gymnast in there. I don't think they worry about baby's position until later on, I think 36 weeks?

I finally got my crib this week. I had to order one online and the store sent me the wrong crib! Bu since the crib they sent was the right colour (and 50 bucks more expensive) I decided to keep it. I'm so excited! I was starting to worry that I would have nothing ready for baby when he/she arrives!


----------



## KendraNoell

That's gorgeous :)

I made this sign isn't it cute?
 



Attached Files:







jacksonsign.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FlowerFairy

I know she's breech, cos I can feel her feet low down , all kicks are downwards and with James, my first by this point I could feel feet upwards and same with Noah even those he was back to back! 
I know the shape of her feet down and curled so head is on the right of my bump. :flower: The kicks never come any higher up then the very bottom of my bump xx


----------



## zombina

My little man is breech so fingers crossed he will turn the right way round come May! Cannot believe am in double figures now!!!!! eek!!


----------



## vespersonicca

I finally saw movement from the outside too! :thumbup: My little guy moves around a lot so I'm not sure where he is right now. He flips around. 

Here are my 25 week bump pictures. I challenged myself and decided to do the knicker shot. :blush: No laughing! I'm going to be brave and post it. NOT my best picture but I'm glad I took it because I can see the weight I've gained better. I need to cut out sweets pronto because the rate of gain can't continue. :dohh: It's beginning to stress me out. :cry: All the stretch marks are from my first pregnancy. They are getting a little darker again but the nipple pigment has also started darkening again too.
 



Attached Files:







P1050240.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









P1050253.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nits

Bumpin, love the crib!!!
Noel, cute Jackson sign ^_^

Vesper, you look great in both photos. Don't stress over the weight. Mine seems to be spiraling out of control as well. I decided to cut back on the sweets but I won't deprive myself of actual "food." Amy is going through a grwth spurt and we both get very hungry :haha:

Flower, she may turn still. Ask your midwife for exercises you can do. You're a couple of weeks ahead of me but my girl has been turning a lot this last month. At 20 weeks, she was breeched (we saw her on the u/s). A week after, I knew she had turned because her kicks were a lot higher (we had a repeat u/s and she had indeed turned). 
Then, this last week, the kicks were really low again, I could feel them in my vag and everything. Then yesterday, she didn't move at all. i freaked out, called the mw, she told em she had probably moved and was kicking my back and that's why I couldn't feel her. When I went to bed last night she started kicking me like crazy, and all the kicks were around the belly button... so, she's turned again! Hope your baby turns soon too ^^

ps: double digits in two weeks!!! O_O


----------



## KendraNoell

I have to laugh at myself because I honestly thought I ate so well between my last appointment and the one I had on Friday that I wouldn't have gained any weight.

Well, scale said 7 pounds. Yikes. 

So I've gained about 20 pounds. No bueno.


----------



## vespersonicca

After looking at my 25 week picture and showing the husband all of my concerns I decided to see where I was with my weekly pictures from my first pregnancy. The bump wasn't much different at all, BUT my goodness! The rest was! Actually, in a good way though. I didn't realize how heavy I was the first time around. I started this pregnancy 10kg lighter than with the previous pregnancy and it shows big time! I need my weight gain to slow a bit now but I'm feeling much better, particularly about how much less swollen/fat my face is. :) I'm glad we're all here to encourage each other. It really sucks to stress about these things.


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> I have to laugh at myself because I honestly thought I ate so well between my last appointment and the one I had on Friday that I wouldn't have gained any weight.
> 
> Well, scale said 7 pounds. Yikes.
> 
> So I've gained about 20 pounds. No bueno.

I've been eating quite a bit because I am constantly hungry, but besides tha occasional frozen yogurt or chocolate, I think I've been making pretty good food choices.
Since 12 weeks, I had been gaining at a steady rate of 1 lb a week, which I felt pretty good about. Well, I stepped on the scale today and I have gained 7 lbs the last 4 weeks as well :growlmad: That puts me at 24 lbs for 24 weeks :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I decided to pay a bit more attention to what I eat. I will not deprive myself of food, but I can make some adjustments to my diet. I just wish I wasn't so damn hungry all the time. :coffee:

I'm glad you girls are so supportive. I am seriously thinking about telling my midwife that I don't want to step on the scale anymore. It's not worth feeling awful about it when all I want is to enjoy my pregnancy.

It also doesn't help that it's been below freezing for the last 2 months and I hate going for walks in the Winter, I hate the cold air in my face.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Versperonica - Sorry I didn't reply to your RLT question - I norm start at 35wks and take a couple in the morning and a couple at night max a day is 6 but all doses are different but that is the capsules, would drink 4-6 cups of tea a day if you can or just a couple, but read the packets again because they are all different and are different strengths! yaaaay for movements and my gosh you look bloody great in your pics! so brave to do the underwear shot like FF too - I wouldn't have the guts :haha:

Nits - glad you are staying positive on the OH job front, def the best way to be and things always happen for a reason :hugs: if being weighed is bringing you down then def tell your mw as it is up to you they can't force you to do anything let alone weighing....you are fine in what yo have put on so don't worry :hugs: some of us put on more than others and others don't put any n except the weight of their baby :grr: but thats why we are all so wonderfully individual for our own babies :hugs:

FlowerFairy - how exciting! Definitely have a HB if you can, wouldn't worry too much about being breech, even due to your history - they move all the time and no one will worry (healthcare professional wise) until 36wks but I can understand your concerns - if it helps my friends daughters both had DDH and first was breech and second wasn't...I also have hip probs too and I was cephalic...hopefully all will be okay and you will have your gloriously calming HB :hugs:

Boothh - again about breech don't worry cos there is soooo much room in there that they can swim around for weeks - no one fancy a breech vaginal delivery then? Yay for moving house!! :wohoo: is it still the 10th? you must be so relieved :hugs:

bumpin2012 - yay for crib love it :hugs: exciting times isn't it? I still need to sort a buggy out really - trying to sell our old one for a double!

KendraNoell - Love the sign it is gorge

Zombina - :wohoo: double figures, you too are on home straight!!

AFM - was in hospital last night with breathing issues etc rang NHS direct and they sent paramedics out who took me in ambulance to hospital, all ok no clots and iron is fine! Just gotta take it easy haha I reckon it was/is stress related but boy was I embarrassed!! SPD is bad and getting worse and worse, crutches are out now :cry: just hope I can move more than last time but we shall see...I have good an bad days! only a few days until double digits - this preg is flying by :shock: I have gained 6 kilos now so all okay there too! love my food though :haha: parents bought us a crib so thats lush of them :cloud9:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> FlowerFairy - how exciting! Definitely have a HB if you can, wouldn't worry too much about being breech, even due to your history - they move all the time and no one will worry (healthcare professional wise) until 36wks but I can understand your concerns - if it helps my friends daughters both had DDH and first was breech and second wasn't...I also have hip probs too and I was cephalic...hopefully all will be okay and you will have your gloriously calming HB :hugs:

Yeah, I hope we can hve the HB! She's plenty time to turn and if not I'll try anything!! :haha:
I see the MW on 15th feb and see what she says at that point xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: hope you get it - we will all do HB/head down dances for you and your princess!!

I want a HB but hubster isn't up for it :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks :rofl: Like rain dances!!!
Aww that's a shame, my hubby actually suggested it in the first place and the more I've read the more, I want!!
What are you OH's reservations? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: I used to be a dance teacher so I can choreograph it for everyone :rofl:

Oh wow - bless him!! Aaaah Mr Jai just feels safer at the hospital....in case something happens.....humph! hospital it is..! xx


----------



## frangi33

Lovely to see how all our bumps are coming along, is anyone thinking of having a 4d scan of baby? 

We're going to book one for the end of feb, I think about now is a good time to have one


----------



## bananaz

frangi33 said:


> Lovely to see how all our bumps are coming along, is anyone thinking of having a 4d scan of baby?
> 
> We're going to book one for the end of feb, I think about now is a good time to have one

I'm getting a 4d scan at the end of February too, partially as a late Xmas present for my parents since they haven't been able to go to any of my obstetric ultrasounds. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I want one!!! We can't afford it at the mo sadly xx


----------



## DianaM

I'd love to get a 4D done but OH says we already found out the sex... We need SOME sort of surprise when she gets here lol. Kudo's to the ladies brave enough for a home birth!! Since I'm high risk through both of my pregnancies it was never an option for me but I'm WAY too chicken to do it!! Lol. I hear the labour AND delivery of a home birth is WAY better than a hospital. At home you're not in a rush, you can take all the time you need and no one is there to throw bright lights in your face and make you "hurry up cuz they need the room". Definitely sounds like an amazing experience and if anyone does end up doing a HB tell us all about it!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I have no insurance and definitely have other things I could pay off or buy besides a 4D scan. And you people wanting home births are crazy! I am all for the epidural and having doctors around if needed.


----------



## sharon0302

Our 4D scan is booked for 18th February through Babybond - we are all really excited especially my son:thumbup:- only 17 days to go!


----------



## DianaM

Well, came down with a REALLY bad flu the other day... Ended up in the hospital this morning for dehydration. The last two day I couldn't eat or drink anything even the tiniest sip of water wouldn't stay down. They hooked me up to an IV and pumped me full of fluids as well as lots of gravol. So far it's just made me extremely tired and I've slept most of the time since I got home. Was finally able to eat about 3 crackers and have a few sips of water without it coming back up so that's good. I was do concerned for baby Ryleigh but apparently the human body is perfectly capable with keeping her happy and full even if I haven't been able to eat. But dr said for sure I need to stay hydrated. Anyways, that's my story for the day. Hopefully on the mend now, with a follow up with my dr on Friday.


----------



## Nits

Daiana, that sounds awful =S
Just keep a lor of fluids by your bed.

Ladies, today is my V-Day! :happydance: I'm uploading my belly progress (18w, 20w, 22w and 24w). Sorry the 24 week photo is so messy, we had the clothes drying by the woodstove. :coffee:

Can you believe how much it's grown? No wonder I've been putting on weight like crazy without changing what I eat.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









22 semanas.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









24 semanas 2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nits

Sorry for the double post but I wanted to upload some more of my "naked" bump. It is very round and I seem to be carrying really low :shrug:
I love it, though =D
 



Attached Files:







24 semanas panza frente.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









24 semanas panza perfil.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits I am carrying super low too and I think I have SPD its pretty much been miserable since about 20 weeks. I can't imagine how I'm going to feel in 10 more!


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> Nits I am carrying super low too and I think I have SPD its pretty much been miserable since about 20 weeks. I can't imagine how I'm going to feel in 10 more!

I saw your pic on the bump thread, love your belly too =D 
I thought I had SPD but i guess it was just because she was breech. I had a lot of pressure on my pelvic area + lower back pain. It's better now but she's still kicking me really low, below the bellybutton. That probably explains why I'm carrying so low.

Anyway, talk to your mw about the pain. They can send you to physical therapy and there are bands/belts you can wear. 

Ladies, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this but I seem to be getting really full after every single meal (I am eating quite a bit, since I am so hungry, but not to the point that I should feel this full). The weird thing, though, is not the fullness but the awful upper back pain that comes with it. it's like the back of my rib cage hurts when I get full :shrug:
i have a mw appointment tomorrow. I'll ask her about this. It's really weird, though.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Ladies, today is my V-Day! :happydance: I'm uploading my belly progress (18w, 20w, 22w and 24w). Sorry the 24 week photo is so messy, we had the clothes drying by the woodstove. :coffee:
> 
> Can you believe how much it's grown? No wonder I've been putting on weight like crazy without changing what I eat.

:thumbup: I think you've officially popped! :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Ladies, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this but I seem to be getting really full after every single meal (I am eating quite a bit, since I am so hungry, but not to the point that I should feel this full). The weird thing, though, is not the fullness but the awful upper back pain that comes with it. it's like the back of my rib cage hurts when I get full :shrug:
> i have a mw appointment tomorrow. I'll ask her about this. It's really weird, though.

What kind of sensation are you getting? I had that with my first pregnancy and I thought it was heartburn. It was a painful pressure sensation that radiated from the front to the back like acid was draining out or something. I ended up with gall stones that were only correctly diagnosed during this pregnancy! :cry: Be careful. The various surges of hormones can cause them to form faster.


----------



## Boothh

Jai - I had quite a bad tear with jess and they wanted me to have a section this time but iv asked to try and been told I can have it natural as long as no complications, I just imagine they wouldn't be happy if the baby was breech!

Seems to be alot of illness flying around hope your all feeling better soon!

DH has been told no overtime at work for a while which is just great when we need it! Hopefully it goes back to normal in a few weeks as we have quite abut of stuff needed for the house and we've only bought baby clothes so far so still need to sort all the baby things out! Time seems to be running out fast! 

It's late but this was my 24 week bump picture!

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/b7eebcbb.jpg


There's one thing I havnt really thought about which has scared me just now, I'll be changing hospitals and midwives etc because of moving. What if the new hospital isn't happy with me wanting a natural delivery??


----------



## Jai_Jai

They should be fine hun as long as all okay like you say and tbh Boothh if they aren't there isn't anything they can do....was it a 3 degree? everything is about informed choice and in the end you could have a placenta previa and still birth vaginally (clearly def not recommended) if you wanted to they can't force you to do anything - just give you all the information/advice possible inc risks etc in your own individual circumstance! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

It's been classed as a 3rd and a 4th by different people and hospitals, it's officially written down as a 3b? It's difficult because I havnt really had many problems with it but at the same time I want to keep it that way, I really don't want a section unless it really is necessary, it's just scary because I remember how horrible it was for so long afterwards, I could barely walk and had to take so many pills etc, but then I think well a c section might be worse than that!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I will PM you later if you like boothh...just about to pop out but I can give you some info etc if you would like me to xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had horrible baick pain after eating too.


----------



## zombina

I got asked yesterday if I was having twins cos I'm so big!! They couldn't believe I had til May to go just with the 1! humph!!!


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this but I seem to be getting really full after every single meal (I am eating quite a bit, since I am so hungry, but not to the point that I should feel this full). The weird thing, though, is not the fullness but the awful upper back pain that comes with it. it's like the back of my rib cage hurts when I get full :shrug:
> i have a mw appointment tomorrow. I'll ask her about this. It's really weird, though.
> 
> What kind of sensation are you getting? I had that with my first pregnancy and I thought it was heartburn. It was a painful pressure sensation that radiated from the front to the back like acid was draining out or something. I ended up with gall stones that were only correctly diagnosed during this pregnancy! :cry: Be careful. The various surges of hormones can cause them to form faster.Click to expand...




KendraNoell said:


> I have had horrible baick pain after eating too.


Vesper, i talked to the mw about it. She did mention that if it keeps happening she wants me to get an u/s for gall stones. I talked to my mom, who had gall stones right after she had me, and the pain she described seems different. She said that she was bedning over with pain, whereas I get the opposite. It feels like muscle pain and I get the urge to stretch my back and my arms (it doesn't make it go away, though). 

I think it has to do with me eating bigger portions that I should right now and my stomach trying to find space for all of it. I will try eating smaller portions and see how it goes. But, yes, I'll keep the possibility of gall stones in mind.

Also, I put on 8 lbs this last month (before I was gaining 4 lbs a month), which puts me at 23 lbs gained. I was dreading the appointment. Of course I didn''t put on weight on purpose and I am not binging or anything. But, the mw went over her speech "well, we recommend 25/35 lbs total (really?! had never heard that before) and if you gain too much it will be more difficult to lose it afterwards (YOU DON'T SAY?!) and the baby may be big at birth (Why don't you keep guilt tripping me a bit more? Because all the guilt that I feel already may not be enough :dohh:)." 
So, I got really annoyed. She didn't tell me anything new or productive. So, after having to fight back tears, I stood up for myself and told her "I am well aware of all that but also, I don't want to worry about it." She smiled and said ok and we moved on.

She measured my belly and it measured spot on (24 cm at 24 weeks) and everything was fine. I will try very hard not to get on the scale at all this month until my next appointment.


----------



## Boothh

Jai_Jai said:


> I will PM you later if you like boothh...just about to pop out but I can give you some info etc if you would like me to xxx

That would be great thankyou :flower:


----------



## mamicoch

Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:

How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamicoch

zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooh, we have the same due date!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay for 3rd tri!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, we have the same due date!Click to expand...

hehe yes! are you team yellow? xx


----------



## DianaM

Yay third trimester!! I get an earlier ultrasound (this Friday) instead of the end of the month to see if my placenta has moved out of the way and to make sure there's no changes in my cervix. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the placenta has moved up so I don't have to go for a c-section!!! I'll keep you guys updated! Also, OH has been joking around saying "what will you do if you find out its really a boy on Friday instead of a girl" I'm FREAKING out!! She was seriously spread eagle when we saw her last with no bits between the legs but what if they were wrong!! Yikes! So keep your fingers crossed for me that she's still a she!!! Lmao!


----------



## KendraNoell

If you saw three lines they're not going to go anywhere :) Relax, you need to with being sick!


----------



## DianaM

That's the thing though.. She never pointed out the "3 lines". The ultrasound machine that THAT particular hospital uses is old.. Plus they always say "if I were to guess, I'd say it's a...." because they aren't allowed to tell ANYONE a "for sure". I'm sure she's a girl but that would totally suck seeing as we bough TONS of girl things already lol. I'm trying to do as much relaxing as I can but it's hard when there is so much to do around the house. OH went away for the last 4 days up North snowmobiling so it's been me and the little man until tomorrow. Hopefully when he comes home I'll be able to relax more and get over this sickness :( I didn't realize until now just how much lower our immune system is from being pregnant.. With my last pregnancy I was pregnant all summer so I really didn't get any colds or the flu with him.


----------



## vespersonicca

*Nits* - Yeah I used to lean forward with the pain. Leaning back made it worse. Fingers crossed that smaller portions does the trick. :flower:

Third tri! That is INSANE! :wacko: I'm not quite there yet but I keep getting this idea that I'm just halfway... that makes it so much further along! Scary and exciting. :happydance:

So I'm totally peeved with DH today. Maybe it's just hormones or something but he is really pissing me off! :growlmad: I consider myself to be pretty proficient on the internet and privacy and security are important to me so when I told him I was passing his phone number to someone (who will be expecting him tomorrow to go pick up a rug after work), he actually asked me if I was giving it on a public wall in FB! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Seriously?!?! I genuinely felt like he must think I'm a F***ing idiot or something. He said he was "just making sure" but still... would this piss you off? Really, I NEVER put personal info like email or phone #s, addresses in public places. I have always used private messages (which I was doing when he asked his asinine question). GRR! I'd like to think that my own life partner would think more of me.


----------



## mamicoch

zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, we have the same due date!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yes! are you team yellow? xxClick to expand...


I'm team pink!! :)


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, we have the same due date!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yes! are you team yellow? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm team pink!! :)Click to expand...

Aww I really wanted to be pink but after seeing our sons (hehe our son! feels funny saying that!) little Liverpool football kit, I'm glad he's a boy! I'm gonna be outnumbered when the football is on in future tho :( grr lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: on you guys being in 3rd tri.....eeeep!

V - wouldn't pee me off tbh maybe just be like well "duuuuh I am not that thick" or something but not get irritated about it....but we all deal with things differently :hugs:

awwww hun :hugs: I am sure she is still a she, but would it really be so bad if she was a he? as long as she/he is healthy surely that is all that really counts? I know it is confusing in the mind to be told one thing and for it to change (which I am sure it won't) but after all they can never be 100% sure....which is why I don't find out I couldn't deal with the what if's :dohh: try to relax espesh if you are still v sick the stress won't help :hugs: you will be so relieved when she is SHE I am sure :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

I've just been so moody today. It's driving me crazy. My emotions have been swinging around so badly and my temper is so short that I haven't been able to enjoy my toddler almost at all. :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: don't worry hun I have days like this too, just tiredness and hormone surges don;t worry :hugs: we, I am sure, have all been there...you will feel better tomo! My temper has been short lately, also been under a lot of pressure with work etc so that doesn't help.....I have gone off at DH for things that I wouldn't normally so completely understand the mood swings too xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

V: My emotions are all over the place too! I cry over little things that normally woudlnt faze me, and things that normally wouldn't piss me off, seem to fire me up more than anything! Im pretty sure my OH will refuse to have another baby with me...lol


----------



## DianaM

Lol no I would not be upset at all if we found out she was really a HE, besides the fact that I have SO much girl stuff that I got on sale (no returns) but I could always save them for the next one :) I'm sure she'll still be a girl lol. It's crazy to think that in just another 4 weeks I had my son at this point in the pregnancy! I have a good feeling I'll make it most of the way this time, still no sign of pre-term labour! Yay!! Although the date April 17th is stuck in my head for some reason... Which would still be ok I'd still be classified as "full term" so that's good :) I'm getting super excited to meet my little Princess!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yaaaay :hugs: it must be so nerve wracking having gone into pre term labour before :hugs: glad I didn't offend you I suddenly thought I had maybe written my post about gender in a rude way :blush: so I am glad I didn't offend you! Can't wait to hear how it all goes! Think :pink: :haha: xxx


----------



## DianaM

It was definitely an experience of a lifetime! Mind you I was only 17 so I was totally scared about everything in the pregnancy! I just remember my Dr freaking out in the ambulance saying "THIS BABY'S COMING NOW!!" lmao and he wasn't born till the next morning (lots of drugs to try and stop labour) but they seriously thought that by how fast I was dilating that he was coming lol. I'm much more relaxed this time around haha and know what to expect... At least a lot more than I did back then! It's probably best that I had such a crazy experience last time cuz this time will be a breeze! Lol.


----------



## DianaM

And no worries :) I didn't take it the wrong way lol. I knew what you meant! A healthy baby is all I care about! (especially since I've had weird dreams about giving birth to weird things like worms and kittens lol) so long as he/she doesn't come out with paws, a tail or a bunch of slimy worms I can deal with it lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: about the kittens and worms!! Preggo dreams are soooo random!! That all soudns super scary!!! :hugs: but yes you are right it shoudl be a breeze - mentally defo :) :hugs: how many weeks were you? sorry I forgot and I can't skip back easily as on my phone xx


----------



## DianaM

I was 32 weeks with him. We spent almost 3 weeks in the NICU (neonatal intensive care unit) until I was allowed to take him home. He was a big premie lol 5lbs 15oz. 

So excited today ladies!! Today I picked up a double breast pump!! They retail for $349.99 plus tax at the store (it's a Medela Double Electric Breast Pump, Backpack Style) and I got it for $150!! The lady that sold it to me used it maybe 10 times and it's in brand new condition! Of course I'll have to either sterilize the bottles and shields or buy new ones but the pump itself doesn't see or touch the body at all. With my son I had SO much milk, I pumped off after every feed and was able to save up and deep freeze a good 6 months of milk so after I stopped breast feeding at 9 months he was still able to have all the benefits of my milk but from a bottle :) (I used a single breast pump with my son and found it took forever so that's why I wanted to upgrade) my last one was the Medela Mini Electric which also came with a manual pump.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh gosh yes he was a big premie but I would prob have a baby of that size at that gestation too as I have big babies, he obv did really well to be allowed home at "35wks" cos they norm like to keep them in until they would be "37wks" 

Oh wow that is a good deal - great pump too! :)


----------



## DianaM

Yes I BEGGED them to let me go home lol. They said so long as he was over his birth weight (because he went down to 5lbs 4oz after the first day) and he was done his bili lights, eating well from me at every feed and was able to keep his temperature and pass the car seat test I was allowed to take him home. He did exceptionally well but we had to take it a day at a time.


----------



## KendraNoell

I have a friend selling her madela double breast pump for $100 I think I'm going to jump on it if I get my taxes in a few days! Someone made a good point that if I get a pump for my shower I can take it back and get store credit for something I need!


----------



## vespersonicca

Great news about the pump! Congrats! :flower: What is the car seat test?


----------



## DianaM

The car seat test is for premies... It's where they hook the baby up to heart monitors and some other wires while they sit in the car seat for an hour. It's to make sure their lungs dont collapse or that they don't stop breathing or go through any kind of stress while being in the car seat for that long. Premies have lots of lung issues and randomly stop breathing. My friends premie passed the test but when she got home and put his car seat down he turned blue and ended back up in the hospital. My son failed the first one but they said it might have been a fluke so they re-tested later that day and he passed.


----------



## DianaM

Kendra, definitely jump on that deal! And for sure you can return a pump for something else if you end up getting one at your baby shower! It's an amazing pump! Medela is personally my favorite brand. When I was at the hospital with Austin I rented a Medela double pump from our local drug store (which was insanely expensive) but I wasn't allowed to hold him or feed him because they wanted him to rest and grow in his little incubator. So I pumped and froze a lot of it and was able to tube feed him my breast milk until I was allowed to hold and breast feed on my own.


----------



## Boothh

V - I feel like that too, I have such a short temper I really have to work not to be snappy with my LO its not his behaviour that has changed it's my ability to deal with it, he is typical terrible 2s at the moment and testing me with everything he ends up in the 'naughty corner' a few times a day at least!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> V - I feel like that too, I have such a short temper I really have to work not to be snappy with my LO its not his behaviour that has changed it's my ability to deal with it, he is typical terrible 2s at the moment and testing me with everything he ends up in the 'naughty corner' a few times a day at least!

Thankfully the next day was better. DS had been waking several times in the night for some reason so everyone was tired too. He finally slept through again last night though so we woke up and had a nice breakfast together. I'm trying to nap when he does and take it easy so I can cope with him better. Those hormone swings re really something to be reckoned with!


----------



## mamicoch

zombina said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, we have the same due date!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yes! are you team yellow? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm team pink!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I really wanted to be pink but after seeing our sons (hehe our son! feels funny saying that!) little Liverpool football kit, I'm glad he's a boy! I'm gonna be outnumbered when the football is on in future tho :( grr lolClick to expand...

I was convinced I was team blue! Still not 100%, got a nagging feeling they've made a mistake, so got names for both just in case.
Not bought anything much yet either. My daughter picked up a pink teddy & a pink little bodysuit, but that's about it.


----------



## zombina

mamicoch said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo 3rd Trimester!! :hi:
> 
> How scary eh!!!!! Not long to go now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, we have the same due date!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yes! are you team yellow? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm team pink!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I really wanted to be pink but after seeing our sons (hehe our son! feels funny saying that!) little Liverpool football kit, I'm glad he's a boy! I'm gonna be outnumbered when the football is on in future tho :( grr lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was convinced I was team blue! Still not 100%, got a nagging feeling they've made a mistake, so got names for both just in case.
> Not bought anything much yet either. My daughter picked up a pink teddy & a pink little bodysuit, but that's about it.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm convinced they have made a mistake too! We have bought loads of blue things tho so hoping they haven't haha!


----------



## Nits

Why are you girls convinced they made a mistake? Did they give you potty shots? If so, upload them and we can have a look at them =D


----------



## MummyNash

Well hello fellow may baby buddies =D
i have only just discovered this post thanks to aimee-lou =)
we are due the 17th!!!!
100 days to go today!!!
Am sooo excited to meet our little girl.
:cloud9:


----------



## mamicoch

Nits said:


> Why are you girls convinced they made a mistake? Did they give you potty shots? If so, upload them and we can have a look at them =D

I don't know why.....didn't get a potty shot.

It's just that I've read so much about mistakes being made when they think it's a girl. Apparently it's much more common to get it wrong if they say it's a girl.
I'm just preparing myself I guess, just in case! I'm ok either way, so it doesn't really matter!


----------



## Nits

MummyNash said:


> Well hello fellow may baby buddies =D
> i have only just discovered this post thanks to aimee-lou =)
> we are due the 17th!!!!
> 100 days to go today!!!
> Am sooo excited to meet our little girl.
> :cloud9:

WELCOME!!! You're almost double digits! I still have a week to go for that ^_^



mamicoch said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> Why are you girls convinced they made a mistake? Did they give you potty shots? If so, upload them and we can have a look at them =D
> 
> I don't know why.....didn't get a potty shot.
> 
> It's just that I've read so much about mistakes being made when they think it's a girl. Apparently it's much more common to get it wrong if they say it's a girl.
> I'm just preparing myself I guess, just in case! I'm ok either way, so it doesn't really matter!Click to expand...

I know the feeling. I got two really good potty shots with very noticeable 3 white lines. If it wasn't for that, I'd be paranoid too. Just keep the tags on everything, just in case :winkwink:

A bit OT: If anyone doubted that Beyonce was really pregnant, look at this post-baby photo 
https://es-us.omg.yahoo.com/fotos/b...a-a-un-mes-de-dar-a-luz-1328628464-slideshow/ Those boobs are HUGE! :haha:
Sorry the link is in Spanish =)


----------



## zombina

Nits said:


> Why are you girls convinced they made a mistake? Did they give you potty shots? If so, upload them and we can have a look at them =D

No we didn't get one but I'm just convinced for some reason! I know it won't happen but will be v annoying if it does haha, at least we have a name for if it did turn out to be a girl!


----------



## HellBunny

I really should find this thread more often!
How is everyone? I'm torn between 2nd tri and 3rd tri at the moment, as i am being induced at 38 weeks so I'm down to less than 14 weeks to go! x


----------



## Boothh

I havnt looked at 3rd tri yet! I think I'll start having a nosey over there soon :haha:


----------



## Nits

oooo. I'm def in trimester limbo. I can't relate to most of the post in second tri anymore. I think this is one of the only threads I check anymore. I'll be moving in two weeks.


----------



## bumpin2012

might be a good idea to stay away from the 3rd tri forum for a few more days, its been pretty sad and depressing over there...


----------



## Nits

Oh, I don't even want to know =S


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> might be a good idea to stay away from the 3rd tri forum for a few more days, its been pretty sad and depressing over there...

hahahah :haha: As someone who has been in the 3rd tri before I totally get what you mean. Just think we'll be getting beautiful Spring babies. Yes ladies, it gets uncomfortable and we get impatient. :hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I think I would like to stay in here and not check anywhere else :haha: I was in posting everywhere and reading everything last time but I don't want to panic myself too much this time so I will stay put in here with you lovely supportive ladies as my security blanket :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyNash said:


> Well hello fellow may baby buddies =D
> i have only just discovered this post thanks to aimee-lou =)
> we are due the 17th!!!!
> 100 days to go today!!!
> Am sooo excited to meet our little girl.
> :cloud9:

 Hello and welcome!! I will add you to the post :hugs:




bumpin2012 said:


> might be a good idea to stay away from the 3rd tri forum for a few more days, its been pretty sad and depressing over there...

It's been hard in there this week :cry: Brings home the fragility of life really.

I didnt get Potty shots with my girl, but I saw it clearly at 16 week scan and then at 20 week I didnt tell the sonographer we knew the babies sex and she said gilr straight away so I'm very confident! :happydance:
I can't belive Im 28 weeks!! In 10 weeks I'll be almost there :flower:
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs:

Yes you will almost be there!!!!!!! :wohoo: so exciting!! x


----------



## jade1991

Heyyy :) seen this posted on a thread thought i would join :) im due may 21st having a little girl :)
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## mightyspu

:hi: hello, I'm Spu, we're expecting our 2nd little boy on May 9th :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: guys nice to see you over here!! oooh one of each :) exciting! How are you both getting on? Sure FlowerFairy will add you to the front :yipee:


----------



## jade1991

Im getting on greaaat :D Everything going smoothly, just waiting now haha time is going VERY slowly I want my baby!!!! :haha: 

Hope you are doing well? xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

jade1991 said:


> Heyyy :) seen this posted on a thread thought i would join :) im due may 21st having a little girl :)
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx

hello and welcome!! Congratulations xx



mightyspu said:


> :hi: hello, I'm Spu, we're expecting our 2nd little boy on May 9th :)

hello and welcome too!! Congratulations!! 

I shall add you both to the first post xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

jade1991 said:


> Im getting on greaaat :D Everything going smoothly, just waiting now haha time is going VERY slowly I want my baby!!!! :haha:
> 
> Hope you are doing well? xx

aaaah wonderful :) all set for the big day then - I see you know what you are having and have settled on a name? Very organised!!

YEs all doing well this end too - very excited to meet the little wriggle tiggs that is for sure! :)


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys was just pointed in the direction of this thread! Can I join please? 
I due 2nd may. Team yellow.

Can't wait. I know how amazing it is to have a child and to give my son a brother or sister I think is the best gift I can give him.

Xxx


----------



## shopgirl771

can i join too?
im due 5th may with a little girl this time.
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

MrsQ said:


> Hi guys was just pointed in the direction of this thread! Can I join please?
> I due 2nd may. Team yellow.
> 
> Can't wait. I know how amazing it is to have a child and to give my son a brother or sister I think is the best gift I can give him.
> 
> Xxx

Hello Due date buddy! :haha: Welcome to the thread I shall add you to the first post :hugs: :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

shopgirl771 said:


> can i join too?
> im due 5th may with a little girl this time.
> x

Hello and welcome !! of course you can join.. the more the merrier :happydance::flower:

I shall add you to post 1!!! xx


----------



## swood9

Just found this thread in another, may i join too? Due may 10th, team blue, our first little one!


----------



## FlowerFairy

swood9 said:


> Just found this thread in another, may i join too? Due may 10th, team blue, our first little one!

Of course!! Welcome :flower: xx


----------



## ilove3baby

Hey Ladies!! Due May 7th with my 2nd girl!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

ilove3baby said:


> Hey Ladies!! Due May 7th with my 2nd girl!!!

Hello and welcome!! :hugs: 


Where did everyone appear from? :haha:


----------



## ilove3baby

LOl in the third trimester someone told everyone and here we are!


----------



## FlowerFairy

ilove3baby said:


> LOl in the third trimester someone told everyone and here we are!

:haha: Thats cool!!!! x


----------



## Nits

WELCOME ALL "NEW" LADIES!!!

A lot of familiar faces from other threads =D

This thread rocks ^_^


----------



## HellBunny

May seems a lifetime away with the freezing whether i am having near me, heavy snow forecast for tomorrow... i want my may baby!


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow lots of new people! Always fun to have different insights and ideas in this thread!

Oh God you ladies have me scared to go into third tri. I don't want to read about bad things like what I'm assuming you ladies are talking about... would be hell to read about a loss while my son is kicking the crap out of my insides :(


----------



## Boothh

Wow lots of newbies! :hi: welcome! xxx

How is everyone doing on the baby buying front? Iv still only bought clothes so far! Starting to feel very disorganised lol! Get the keys to our new house tomorrow and then we can concentrate on buying stuff for baby! :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

:hi: well baby buying stuff, I have bought a romper suit and that's it. We still have LOADS of stuff from when Jack was little, so we'll be reusing that. 

However, we moved into our new house on 30th January, so we have the Nursery to decorate AND Jack's room. Which currently needs a door.......


----------



## jade1991

We are the same, we moving into our house 1st march (hopefully) still havent got a set date! Which gives me 2 and a half months to do the nursery and set everything up for baby! Even though we have pretty much everything apart from the cot and mattress.. So far I've got: 
Pram/Pushchair (mamas and papas glide)
Car Seat
Bottle Steriliser + bottles
Dummies
Baby Bath + Bath box
Baby Bather for big bath :D
2 Cot Bed Bedding Sets 
Mobile
Changing Mat
Play Gym
Bouncer
High Chair
Baby Monitor
Moses Basket (From Friend)
Bottle Warmer
Baby Health Kit (Nail scissors etc) 
2 92 packs of newborn nappies
2 86 packs of 9lb+ nappies
3 MASSIVE boxes of wetwipes
20 Bibs
About 10 sleepsuits in newborn, 5 in 0-3
About 15 newborn bodysuits, 10 in 0-3
6 Scratch Mitts
3 Hats 
3 Blankets (need a few more of these!!) 
10 pairs of socks
Few little outfits 
3 Baby hooded towels
Dummy Clips 

And a few more bits that I forgot........ LOL I think were doing well :haha: Can anyone tell I'm excited?? :haha: x


----------



## zombina

jade1991 said:


> We are the same, we moving into our house 1st march (hopefully) still havent got a set date! Which gives me 2 and a half months to do the nursery and set everything up for baby! Even though we have pretty much everything apart from the cot and mattress..

You've a lot more than me! We're hoping to move before baby gets here but gotta wait for the application and mortgage etc to go through so are just hoping it will be before May!! fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

Wow! I was away a day and we got a whole bunch of new ladies! :hi::hi:

Speaking of buying things, when I was expecting my son I started a thread about essential and unnecessary baby purchases which was pretty popular. You can have a read through it HERE! I hope someone finds it useful. As for us, we are reusing a lot since #2 is a boy also. I've been meaning to look through what I've got and brutally cut out everything I didn't really use or reach for and replace it with things I like more. Since we don't need much and I love thrift shopping, it should be fun! :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Wow! Jade, well done you are nicely organised! 

Zombina, have you found somewhere? We had our offers accepted at the end of October and were in by Jan 30th, so 3 months, BUT this is with our crap solicitors and a little chain, hope it's not too stressful for you. Our buyer was a git! Most stressful time of my life, but that was because Jack came down with a nasty D&V bug on moving day! :dohh:


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, Im due the 2nd of May - I would love to join you if I can! Im having a pink bump, and she will be our first.. Me and OH have been married 2 years, been together about 9 years... 

Im planning a home birth, using cloth nappies, anyone else?


----------



## jade1991

Hehe thanks ladies!! I like to be prepared, and I probably will end up needing or wanting a whole lot more before baby is here :haha: Also midwife has said I'm looking at a small baby so probably a 6lb-er, as I'm measuring like a week smaller so shes said we are probably having a little one, so as some people don't buy newborn stuff we have bought quite a bit as she will probably be in them for at least a few weeks. Cant wait to start buying all her little outfits when shes here, (see what she looks like first :D) 

My prediction is dark hair and blue eyes (like me) BUUUUT OH is ginger with brown eyes, and my dad is ginger too, so she could be a redhead :D Its weird though all the boys in OH's family are ginger and not one of the girls is.... So thats why I think shes gonna have my hair colour! And we are both VERY pale so shes definately going to be pale hehe. (Every midwife appt they ask if I'm anaemic, been tested and tested but I dont think they can accept the fact that I'm just pale :haha:

Same ladies, we are renting and we have somewhere, a house, but they are waiting for their mortgage to go through so we just have to wait :/ we dont even have an exact date.... But hopefully March! Dont want it to get too much closer to my due date I wanna be able to settle in first you know! xxxxx


----------



## vespersonicca

singers_love said:


> Hello ladies, Im due the 2nd of May - I would love to join you if I can! Im having a pink bump, and she will be our first.. Me and OH have been married 2 years, been together about 9 years...
> 
> Im planning a home birth, using cloth nappies, anyone else?

Welcome! We've been using cloth since DS was about 6 weeks old and he's almost a 1.5yrs now. Love it! It's addictive actually. I've got some newborn stuff now so I plan to be using it straight out of the hospital with DS2 :happydance:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Had a doctors appointment today. Decided on getting a CS i had an emcs with daughter and just feel that this is best as going through labour then c-section was hard mentally for me and i couldn't do it again. So the day set is May 14 for it but i still have the option to change my mind and try naturally he said it was all up to me.

I am a bit worried as I had to have my ultrasound redone because baby was moving to much now i need another to recheck the kidneys but apparently everything looked fine he said? I don't know just worrying about the worst but Im sure they would have told me if it was bad right?. So that will be another ultrasound sometime in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## zombina

mightyspu said:


> Zombina, have you found somewhere? We had our offers accepted at the end of October and were in by Jan 30th, so 3 months, BUT this is with our crap solicitors and a little chain, hope it's not too stressful for you. Our buyer was a git! Most stressful time of my life, but that was because Jack came down with a nasty D&V bug on moving day! :dohh:

Yeah we have found somewhere, it is a new build and is rather small but we're going to go for it. The baby's room is tiny but big enough for a cot and maybe a chair or something. But there is no chain with it which is good so we just have to wait to see if the application is approved and then go from there. Am guessing we can't see about the mortgage til the application has gone through so that and finding a solicitor is going to take more time too. So stressful!!! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

zombina said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Zombina, have you found somewhere? We had our offers accepted at the end of October and were in by Jan 30th, so 3 months, BUT this is with our crap solicitors and a little chain, hope it's not too stressful for you. Our buyer was a git! Most stressful time of my life, but that was because Jack came down with a nasty D&V bug on moving day! :dohh:
> 
> Yeah we have found somewhere, it is a new build and is rather small but we're going to go for it. The baby's room is tiny but big enough for a cot and maybe a chair or something. But there is no chain with it which is good so we just have to wait to see if the application is approved and then go from there. Am guessing we can't see about the mortgage til the application has gone through so that and finding a solicitor is going to take more time too. So stressful!!! xxClick to expand...

If you use the solicitor that your mortgage company recommends or uses you might find things go smoother and quicker as you can give them permission to contact each other direct. When you say application, do you mean your offer? If so then once they buyers accept your offer then you make your full mortgage app and get surverys and searches done! Sorry if you've already said this! I m working back wards through the thread :dohh: xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Have I missed anyone from the first post? Just shout up if I have it got rather hectic for a minute!! 
I don't need to buy anything luckily. Got a double pram adnd been given a lot of pink stuff. Have everything from Noah!!

Planning a homebirth here, but not decided on cloth yet :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Purple Kiwi, I'm sure its all just protocol, if they were really really worried, do you think they'd get you in sooner rather than later? Have a word with your mw, they may know the ins and outs better. And is it nice to know when you'll be meeting little one? 

Zombina, I hope it all goes well for you, having no chain will be easier and the fact it is new build might help with the searches and surveys :) is it a part ownership thingy? Is that what the application bit is?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Anyone else feel like baby is about to prob a foot through your cervix!!!! Im so uncomfortable tonight, she seems to be kicking right down and if it were possible Im sure I could feel a foot there!! The BH are mental too. I am off to bed soon as I've watched Eastenders xx :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Flower - I put a link in another thread as I thought silly we were all spread out when we would be better off supporting each other :haha:

Glad to see so many of you have come over :hi: welcome to our little security blanket :hugs:

Everyone seems to organised!! I am trying to be organised but I am just sooooo busy at work and with the study on top it is just whizzing by, I can imagine baby being here and I have nothing :haha:

Sooooo everyone that knows what they are having do you all have names? Those who are team :yellow: have you thought of some yet? Or still sifting through??

Not much to report here, my little wriggle tiggs is still breech which is cool but very uncomfy on the cervix hahaha stop kicking there pleeeeeease :dohh:


----------



## bananaz

Anyone else's LO being lazy lately? Mine has been very quiet today and yesterday. She had one brief kicking session very early this morning but aside from that there's only been the occasional wiggle or nudge. She doesn't seem to care about the "drinking ice water and lying down" game either.

I know she's okay and that quiet days are normal but I still can't help worrying, even after I used the doppler and heard her heart beating perfectly. I just wish she would give me a few good kicks :nope:


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hi I'm due May 15 with a girl! :flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had quiet days too, one day I even went in to the doctor to make sure he was ok. All the nurse had to do was strap the belt on my belly with the monitor for the heartbeat and he started kicking away! So we have a new use for all those belts we can't use anymore! Haha!

I am in between with what I have for the baby. I don't have any bathing stuff, nor do I have diapers, wipes, or potty type stuff, I have a ton of clothes, a cradle, a stroller and car seat, and all that stuff. Just not really anything that I know people will get me at my baby shower. LOL.


----------



## purple_kiwi

mightyspu said:


> Purple Kiwi, I'm sure its all just protocol, if they were really really worried, do you think they'd get you in sooner rather than later? Have a word with your mw, they may know the ins and outs better. And is it nice to know when you'll be meeting little one?

yea im sure its just protocol he said they had troubles and just want to look at all the measurements with kidneys again but everything looked good and nothing to worry about just hard not to worry though.


----------



## FlowerFairy

bananaz said:


> Anyone else's LO being lazy lately? Mine has been very quiet today and yesterday. She had one brief kicking session very early this morning but aside from that there's only been the occasional wiggle or nudge. She doesn't seem to care about the "drinking ice water and lying down" game either.
> 
> I know she's okay and that quiet days are normal but I still can't help worrying, even after I used the doppler and heard her heart beating perfectly. I just wish she would give me a few good kicks :nope:

Hey Sweetie. My Baby moves a lot and I havent noticed any quiet times but the NICE guidleines now start that Any changes in fetal movements should be reported to a midwife. 
This is a link about fetal movement that's worth a read too https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/.
I;m not going to preach about it because I know I get faaaaaar to passionate but if please, if baby has reduced movements and doesn't respond to stimuli then get checked out xxxxx



PegLeg2na said:


> Hi I'm due May 15 with a girl! :flower:

Hello and welcome :wave::hugs: I'll add you to our first post xx


----------



## shopgirl771

have a lot of respect for u ladies house hunting right now. were now in a position to get a bigger home (we rent atm) and weve been eyeing up a part buy part rent locally which the developer keeps sending us taunting emails saying last property available but we just think the timing is wrong with baby on its way. there is no way we could find a mortgage lender (we will need to work hard for that) and get all the other stuff done and be in before LO is born. i would just get too stressed with it all as well which is the last thing i need right now.
so were gonna start looking once baby has arrived then we can take our time a bit more.

good luck to u all tho. will be great having a nice new home for baby to arrive into.


----------



## mightyspu

We were in an easier position as we were not first time buyers. Dh was looking before I got pregnant again as I said there was no way I could push 2 children up our large hill. That added to our horrible neighbours!


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> Anyone else feel like baby is about to prob a foot through your cervix!!!! Im so uncomfortable tonight, she seems to be kicking right down and if it were possible Im sure I could feel a foot there!! The BH are mental too. I am off to bed soon as I've watched Eastenders xx :haha:

yes!!! Mine was doing that so much the other day and it was horrible! Have told him he is grounded when he comes out hehe xx


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Zombina, have you found somewhere? We had our offers accepted at the end of October and were in by Jan 30th, so 3 months, BUT this is with our crap solicitors and a little chain, hope it's not too stressful for you. Our buyer was a git! Most stressful time of my life, but that was because Jack came down with a nasty D&V bug on moving day! :dohh:
> 
> Yeah we have found somewhere, it is a new build and is rather small but we're going to go for it. The baby's room is tiny but big enough for a cot and maybe a chair or something. But there is no chain with it which is good so we just have to wait to see if the application is approved and then go from there. Am guessing we can't see about the mortgage til the application has gone through so that and finding a solicitor is going to take more time too. So stressful!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> If you use the solicitor that your mortgage company recommends or uses you might find things go smoother and quicker as you can give them permission to contact each other direct. When you say application, do you mean your offer? If so then once they buyers accept your offer then you make your full mortgage app and get surverys and searches done! Sorry if you've already said this! I m working back wards through the thread :dohh: xxClick to expand...

No it's not an offer I don't think... not actually too sure what it is anyway haha (something one homeshub.co.uk that the estate agents told us to do) I think they say if the documentation is ok and if we can go for a mortgage but I really am not sure, it is all so complicated and add baby brain and it means NOTHING to me!!! haha xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

zombina said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like baby is about to prob a foot through your cervix!!!! Im so uncomfortable tonight, she seems to be kicking right down and if it were possible Im sure I could feel a foot there!! The BH are mental too. I am off to bed soon as I've watched Eastenders xx :haha:
> 
> yes!!! Mine was doing that so much the other day and it was horrible! Have told him he is grounded when he comes out hehe xxClick to expand...

me too ladies me too - very uncomfortable, feels like your having a VE or a smear when they really boot it hey? I too keep thinking that a foot is gonna come through soon :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## DianaM

LOL I feel that way too! She's SO low all the time! And she's DEFINITELY a she!!! I had an ultrasound today and asked if "she was still a she" and they showed me her "hamburger bun" as they call it LOL and said 100% she's a girl! She was measuring right on track at 28 weeks 2 days and they said she weighs approx 2lbs 11oz <3 I got a great profile pic I'll try and post it! She's head down ready to rock and roll!


----------



## DianaM




----------



## bananaz

FlowerFairy said:


> Hey Sweetie. My Baby moves a lot and I havent noticed any quiet times but the NICE guidleines now start that Any changes in fetal movements should be reported to a midwife.
> This is a link about fetal movement that's worth a read too https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/.
> I;m not going to preach about it because I know I get faaaaaar to passionate but if please, if baby has reduced movements and doesn't respond to stimuli then get checked out xxxxx


Thank you for that link! I've bookmarked it - so much helpful information. Thankfully she started moving around a lot last night and she has been wiggling nonstop all morning so I'm feeling a lot less anxious :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

bananaz said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sweetie. My Baby moves a lot and I havent noticed any quiet times but the NICE guidleines now start that Any changes in fetal movements should be reported to a midwife.
> This is a link about fetal movement that's worth a read too https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/.
> I;m not going to preach about it because I know I get faaaaaar to passionate but if please, if baby has reduced movements and doesn't respond to stimuli then get checked out xxxxx
> 
> 
> Thank you for that link! I've bookmarked it - so much helpful information. Thankfully she started moving around a lot last night and she has been wiggling nonstop all morning so I'm feeling a lot less anxious :)Click to expand...

Awww brilliant, sometimes they just need some gentle persuassion :haha: xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I think baby is turning here- got some weird kicks up by my belly button which is pretty high for him so he may be sideways?


----------



## bumpin2012

I think peanut turned head down in the past few days. I was getting a lot of kicks in my side, and now im getting them up near my ribs on the right... I think baby may still be oblique though, I still get a lot of movement near my left hip. Hopefully s/he finds the right position and stays there!

My good friend is being induced tonight! She had a sweep done yesterday and her water broke shortly after. She called L&D who told her to come in a get checked out. They sent her home cause she wasn't contracting, and told her that if she doesn't start labouring today they would be inducing her tonight... Nothing is happening for her, so induction it is! Hopefully all goes quickly for her. Im going to be at work tonight, so hopefully I will hear something...


----------



## mightyspu

I have a wibbly wobbly belly button too. Sometimes I wonder if he's trying to bust out of my side! 

Diana, that's a cracking scan pic :) you must be very pleased.


----------



## KendraNoell

bumpin mine is the same! and i have a bigger tummy to begin with so its fun feeling them up that high because there is a lot of fat to kick through!


----------



## DianaM

I am extremely happy :) so glad my little one is measuring on track again and not two weeks behind anymore. Something tells me she might be a big girl though lol already 2lbs 11oz?! It says on all the pregnancy sites that the baby weighs 2lbs 2oz... I'm gettin kinda nervous LOL. I had a bunch of co-workers I haven't seem in a while tell me I look like I'm having twins or triplets! My mom says its cuz this time I'm ALL belly. From straight on and behind it doesn't even look like I'm pregnant. OH is making fun of me saying the weights gunna start packin on from now on lol. He says he thinks baby Ryleigh will weigh almost 9 pounds!! Yikes!! I sure hope not!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Well if you make it to term you're going to have a bigger baby than you're used to anyway. My baby has been measuring WAY bigger than what the websites say. When I had my 18 week gender scan they said he was 8 oz and 8 inches and the apps and stuff all said like 6 and 6...


----------



## zombina

mightyspu said:


> Zombina, I hope it all goes well for you, having no chain will be easier and the fact it is new build might help with the searches and surveys :) is it a part ownership thingy? Is that what the application bit is?

Thank you! Yeah it is a shared ownership thing and I know part of the application is to tell us how much of a share we can have or something... I just wish I wasn't so clueless to it all!!! Need to throw out so much stuff so it's as easy as possible when we move, eek - I'm a hoarder!!!! xx


----------



## DianaM

Lol so true Kendra! At my 18 week scan mine was measuring 9oz... Something tells me those sites are bogus though... Cuz I checked out a bunch and they are all different. Some say 1.5-2.5lbs some say up to 3lbs. I guess in just worried cuz I really want a natural delivery and am kinda afraid of the baby getting stuck... Hopefully on Monday I'll be able to find out if the placenta has moved!! The ultrasound tech couldn't tell me yesterday. Keeping my fingers crossed!! Xxxxx


----------



## Nits

Hi everyone! So many comments to catch up on!

Baby has been kicking up a storm, which is especially rewarding since I have an anterior placenta and I had to wait until 23 weeks to actually feel proper kicks. She kick DH's hand 3 times last night, we loved it =D

hope everyone is having a good weekend ^_^


----------



## Jai_Jai

I wouldn't worry Diana - 9lb is nothing anyway these days and 8-9lbers birth easier than tiny babies - you can and I have seen "big" babies as you all call them and bigger babies birth without any problems and I have seen 5-6lbs with shoulder getting stuck, it is just the way the baby comes down and not generally to do with the size - obviously if you are cracking on with an 11+lber than you would def be at more risk&#8230;.plus on a personal note my DD was 8lb 15oz and didn't get stuck - just worry if they have a huge head of swimmer shoulders :rofl: no matter what the weight!


----------



## FlowerFairy

My babies wighed 7lb 11oz and 8lb 5oz and I'm planning on this girlie being no more than 9lb :rofl: 
I'm just having a glass of Champagne for a treat!


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmmmmm LOVE champers!!!! :)


----------



## jade1991

My midwife has predicted a 6lb-er for me..... But I think shes gunna be bigger!! Im down to double digits today :D 99 days to go wahoooooooooo :happydance: hope everyone is wellll! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies haven't been in here for a while

Nice to see you are all doing well :)

Jade1991- Woop congrats on reaching the double digit count down

Everything here is ok although I was in hospital on friday night due to loosing some of my plug and having contractions. The registrar confirmed that I was defiantly having tightenings and informed neonates which made me burst into tears and I was petrified, I kept on saying it's too early :cry: I was soon cheered up though as teh MW tried to find Olivers HB and all you could hear/feel was him kicking the doppler and moving away, so the reg tried and he did the same thing :rofl:. In the end she scanned me and there was his HB (knew he was fine because I could feel him) and he looked great. :cloud9: The reg then did an internal and the cervix wasn't as far back as it was but is still closed. She also took a swab from the cervix see if I was producing cells that indicate labour. Luckily that was negative, contractions calmed down and no more plug lost. They said that the plug can grow back and as my cervix isn't producing cells that indicate labour is coming that I could choose to stayand be monitored or go home. My contractions had basically stopped at this point and I was only get slight twinges so I decided to go home but had intructions to ring straight away if they came back, I lost plug/bled or any exsessive leakage. Since friday I have had the odd twinge but nothing major so hopefully little man was just trying to scare me. Fingers crossed he stays put until May x


----------



## mightyspu

Aidansmummy, that must have been scary! So glad you are not showing more labour signs. Hope lo can stay put and you are being waited on hand and foot!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh Aidensmummy!! :hugs: That must have been so worrying. Glad all s calm now but just make sure you look after yourself xx


----------



## zombina

jade1991 said:


> My midwife has predicted a 6lb-er for me..... But I think shes gunna be bigger!! Im down to double digits today :D 99 days to go wahoooooooooo :happydance: hope everyone is wellll! x

I haven't been told a predicted weight yet :( Hopefully will be told this week! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've never ever been told a predicted weight with any of my 3 babies!! Maybe it's becoming more common now ? x


----------



## bumpin2012

I never had a predicted weight.


----------



## zombina

Oh that's ok then - I didn't want to be left out lol. Got midwife on thurs so will see what she says then! Don't like going to the midwife, they don't seem much help =\


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've not seen a MW since I was 8 weeks at booking in! I see one on Wed when I will be 29 weeks. :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Zombina. What help do you need? The MW should be answering any concerns hun. They mainly just want to check baby is measureing roughly right and that you have no issues. if you're sailing through the pregnancy without any issues then she doesnt do anything as such. It's nice if you get to listen to the babies HB tho :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

glad all okay Aidensmummy you must have been so frightened!!! naughty boy lets hope he was trying to scare you and I am sure that is all it is - fx for you - keep us updated and above all else - rest!!

Never had a predicted weight - pretty impossible to do unless on a scan and they can be out by 1lb each way...do don't worry!!


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> Zombina. What help do you need? The MW should be answering any concerns hun. They mainly just want to check baby is measureing roughly right and that you have no issues. if you're sailing through the pregnancy without any issues then she doesnt do anything as such. It's nice if you get to listen to the babies HB tho :hugs: xxx

Well it seems to be when I ask about certain things she's as bad as the doctors with the whole "it's part of pregnancy" thing... I dunno, maybe it's just me expecting too much but I thought they'd be more full of questions about how you're doing rather than getting you in and out as quickly as possible!

AND, she's always late :growlmad: grr! 

We do get to hear the heartbeat tho but it seems people on here seem to get more out of their MW than I do! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

if she is always late then she can't be rushing people in and out, if you have a genuine concern that she doesn't or can't answer then you should question it etc but if things are going well then they are really just doing the job...if she checks you over asks how your feeling and takes your BP then she is doing her job.....when/if you have a worry or when you get later on and need to discuss induction dates etc or need a sweep you will prob be the one making her late :haha: but don't worry I am sure you will irritate someone else in the waiting room :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I meant by making her late by discussing important off the norm subjects not because you will purposely irritate someone - sorry that came out wrong :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## zombina

Jai_Jai said:


> I meant by making her late by discussing important off the norm subjects not because you will purposely irritate someone - sorry that came out wrong :dohh: :hugs:

Haha at first I was like "how rude!" then realised lol! :haha: xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

phew! :haha: glad I explained my "not thinking before I type thing" :blush:


----------



## KendraNoell

When I got a bill for my Dr's visit the other day I was shocked that it actually says "10 minute office visit" and it was almost $100!!!! 10 minutes? Just doesn't seem like enough :(


----------



## mightyspu

Really Kendra? Wowza! We moan about the NHS, but at least we have one!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Wow Kendra!! 
Zombina, I think when you read this forum there are a lot of women from the US and they get to see the Doctor or ObGYN miore frequently than we do and get more scans etc but they pay for that and we're very lucky to have a free NHS. 
I know it's frustrating that the MW doesnt tell you much, or in my case you dont even get to see one because at your 3rd baby I'm obviously an expert :haha:
I hope next time you go they can give you a bit more time hun xxxx


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> Zombina, I think when you read this forum there are a lot of women from the US and they get to see the Doctor or ObGYN miore frequently than we do and get more scans etc but they pay for that and we're very lucky to have a free NHS.
> I know it's frustrating that the MW doesnt tell you much, or in my case you dont even get to see one because at your 3rd baby I'm obviously an expert :haha:
> I hope next time you go they can give you a bit more time hun xxxx

Yeah I think it is that along with me expecting too much! In my head I am the only pregnant one and I require everyone's full attention lol.

Is that the reason you don't get to see the MW, cos it's your third??? That's a bit unfair really! Everyone should get to see one! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Zombia- I hope your MW seems a bit more supportive in future, if you do have any questions I find writing them down helpful as you don't forget and if you feel rushed you probably will forget lol. I used to :)

Kendra- Wow nearly $100 for 10 minutes, that must have been a shock. x


----------



## FlowerFairy

zombina said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Zombina, I think when you read this forum there are a lot of women from the US and they get to see the Doctor or ObGYN miore frequently than we do and get more scans etc but they pay for that and we're very lucky to have a free NHS.
> I know it's frustrating that the MW doesnt tell you much, or in my case you dont even get to see one because at your 3rd baby I'm obviously an expert :haha:
> I hope next time you go they can give you a bit more time hun xxxx
> 
> Yeah I think it is that along with me expecting too much! In my head I am the only pregnant one and I require everyone's full attention lol.
> 
> Is that the reason you don't get to see the MW, cos it's your third??? That's a bit unfair really! Everyone should get to see one! xxClick to expand...

:hugs: I think you do deserve attention!! This is your first baby!!!
Yeah, because this is my third pregnancy, i've never had any issues ect then they say i dont need to see a MW, I will see her this week at 29 weeks, then 34 I think then 40. Providing everything is fine on Wed.
It's daft really cos every pregnancy is different, my first was in 2001 and now it's 2012 so that's a huge difference in time but they said no!!!
xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

I completely agree with the not seeing the midwife as much as with your first cos you forget a lot and also it is nice to check in and be spoiled :) plus we all love hearing that HB....

after your first you miss out a few appts so for example us "pro's" go from 16 wks to 28wks between visits then 34 weeks then 39 and 41 if we get there :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> I completely agree with the not seeing the midwife as much as with your first cos you forget a lot and also it is nice to check in and be spoiled :) plus we all love hearing that HB....
> 
> after your first you miss out a few appts so for example us "pro's" go from 16 wks to 28wks between visits then 34 weeks then 39 and 41 if we get there :haha:

I didnt even do the 16 week one. Saw a Consultant for a lecture on weight instead :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dohh: how annoying!!!! Silly silly :munch: away :haha:

Yeah I doubt I will have a 34wk one as seeing consultant so they won't see me :haha: aaaah the constraints of the NHS....however if I WANT to see my MW I can see her whenever they are good like that but still based in PROPER community/village aspect iygwim?


----------



## FlowerFairy

That's good. My MW are mean city based ones and when I asked for a 24 week app they said NO!! :rofl:
Anyway, I think the consultant fat talk worked cos I've only put a pound on so far :happydance:


----------



## DianaM

I feel bad for you ladies who don't get the time they need with their Dr/OB/Midwife. I'd be SUPER pissed if I was paying for my visits and wasn't getting any questions answered. Even the midwives we have in my area (that my friends have had) have been amazing for them. Answer all the questions, meet with them every few weeks and follow up after the baby is born until you feel comfortable. The only downside that they "complained" about was the appointments were sometimes changed because someone went into labour or needed a house call. I'm glad we Canadian's have our health care paid for but a LOT of people take advantage of it.. Especially our Emergency rooms :( they use them like walk in clinics.. Shortest emergency room visit I've had is between 4-6 hour wait (except during pregnancy, then I get in a lot faster) 
I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow and an OB appointment on Friday!! Can't wait!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Wow it seems so far apart for your appointments there. Up till now I have had one every 4 weeks since 9ish weeks. Now they are every 3 weeks until like 33/34 weeks then every 2 then every week and thats pretty normal for most i think. But as said above me people really do abuse the health care here, instead of going to normal walk in they go to emergency rooms for nothing and you get left waiting. When my daughter was 10 months old and had to have a oxygen mask and had trouble breathing we still had to wait 2+ hrs just to be seen.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, I only got a bill because I'm between insurance. I will get to rebill to the correct insurance and won't have to pay for it, but I am also paying $350 (222 GBP for you over the pond!) a month for medical insurance right now :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies hopefully someone can give me advice because I have not been able to find any. I was on the motorcycle today for many hours because I wanted to get out in the fresh air... now a couple hours later there is blood on the TP... you think its just because the area is sensitive and being on the bike like that just aggravated the sensitive tissue or do you think I should be worried? I will keep checking the TP to make sure there isn't more but its worrying :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Kendra, i would imagine due ti the vibration from the Bike you might have just irritated your cervix abit. If it's only spotting and you dont have any more I probably wouldnt worry but if it sets your mind at rest, might be better to give your doctor a quick call xx


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Zombina, I think when you read this forum there are a lot of women from the US and they get to see the Doctor or ObGYN miore frequently than we do and get more scans etc but they pay for that and we're very lucky to have a free NHS.
> I know it's frustrating that the MW doesnt tell you much, or in my case you dont even get to see one because at your 3rd baby I'm obviously an expert :haha:
> I hope next time you go they can give you a bit more time hun xxxx
> 
> Yeah I think it is that along with me expecting too much! In my head I am the only pregnant one and I require everyone's full attention lol.
> 
> Is that the reason you don't get to see the MW, cos it's your third??? That's a bit unfair really! Everyone should get to see one! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I think you do deserve attention!! This is your first baby!!!
> Yeah, because this is my third pregnancy, i've never had any issues ect then they say i dont need to see a MW, I will see her this week at 29 weeks, then 34 I think then 40. Providing everything is fine on Wed.
> It's daft really cos every pregnancy is different, my first was in 2001 and now it's 2012 so that's a huge difference in time but they said no!!!
> xxxClick to expand...

And the fact that I am a hypochondriac makes me more in need of attention too lol. That is ridiculous about not seeing the midwife tho, it's nice to have reassurance every few weeks that everything is ok! 

Ohhh I don't want to go to work now, worst nights sleep ever and am in til 5 :( boo!!


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls hope all is okay! Just read through a few pages but need to go through and catch up! Iv missed load!

The cervix kicks are horrible arnt they! It does feel like they are about to pop out lol, im 99% baby has gone head down now though as I'm getting lots of uncomfy rib kicks now and horrible horrible heartburn!

My son was 8lbs 9oz born on due date but I'm thinking this baby will be about 8lbs and be born a little bit earlier lol, me and DH are thinking he's going to be an April baby, 

We spent this weekend moving house so I'm very tired and been so busy but finally feel happy I can nest now and concentrate on getting ready for the baby and take it easy in 3rd tri! :)

I'm going to see the nurse this afternoon to book in at the new doctors and I have a mw appointment for 22nd to meet the new midwife!

Glucose test tomorrow at old hospital. Thought I might as well get it over with there rather than wait to reschedule! :/

Also think I have got SPD I can hardly walk sometimes and when I looked up about it it's exactly all my symptoms, been having to take painkillers to get to sleep most nights which is not good, and have about 10 pillows and hot waterbottles wedged around me to be comfy!

x


----------



## mightyspu

I don't mind not seeing the mw as much. But that's because I feel fine, I get plenty of wriggles from lo and trying to find a sitter for Jack and take the time off work is so much hassle!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hope your GTT goes well boothh!! 

I have a mw appt tomorrow...but like spu I don't mind the gaps between appts, I feel okay, I have no concerns so I don't see the point and I know if I was worried there are always mw's around to see me to check me out either at hospital or in community.

Sounds like you might be getting SPD boothh - I have it and if you remember had it bad last time too :dohh: I can barely move most days etc get a physio referral from your mw when you meet her as the physio can give you some pointers like do not open your legs even when getting in and out of car don't ever stand on one leg and she will also give you a belt and poss crutches if it gets very severe :hugs: I truly hope you do not get it as bad as I did last time - I am still hoping I will not get it as severely this time but it doesn't look hopeful for me :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

This is one of those TMI posts, but I have severe piles and I want to cry :cry: Sorry for this but one lump is rock hard, I had it when I had Noah and it's back. I think it's cos I have had diarrhea for last few days. Got cream and suppositries etc but it's killing me!!! :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

:( ooooh no!! Not nice for you hun, must be sooooo so painful!!! I know easier said than done but just lie on your side as much as poss to alleviate the pressure :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> :( ooooh no!! Not nice for you hun, must be sooooo so painful!!! I know easier said than done but just lie on your side as much as poss to alleviate the pressure :hugs:

Yeah I am trying to . Luckily I can still play cars and trucks laying on the floor on my side :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

FlowerFairy said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> :( ooooh no!! Not nice for you hun, must be sooooo so painful!!! I know easier said than done but just lie on your side as much as poss to alleviate the pressure :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I am trying to . Luckily I can still play cars and trucks laying on the floor on my side :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: excellent!! hope it eases for you asap :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Nic mine are ridiculous, This is tmi but I'm dead constipated so when I do pop it feels like my arse is hanging out when iv done lmao and then they go back up again, really horrible pressure now but I don't know if that's partly my scar from last time as it's in the same place!

Really regretting not doing pelvic floor excercises after jess now, I keep weeing abit when I sneeze, I can feel my muscles pop out abit it's not nice!

Jai I do remember you having it bad last time, iv read up on some dos and dont's and most of them I was already doing, I can take it abit easier from now though so hopefully it wont get much worse! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Nic mine are ridiculous, This is tmi but I'm dead constipated so when I do pop it feels like my arse is hanging out when iv done lmao and then they go back up again, really horrible pressure now but I don't know if that's partly my scar from last time as it's in the same place!
> 
> Really regretting not doing pelvic floor excercises after jess now, I keep weeing abit when I sneeze, I can feel my muscles pop out abit it's not nice!
> 
> Jai I do remember you having it bad last time, iv read up on some dos and dont's and most of them I was already doing, I can take it abit easier from now though so hopefully it wont get much worse! x

It's horrid isn't it!! :cry: I did pelvic floor but not enough cos I still sometimes wee when I sneeze. The Joys :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Awwww ladies it sounds v painful...!! I do pelvic floor all the time but still wee sometimes when I sneeze really strongly but didn't before preggo must be norm for subsequent pregnancies as it is all so much weaker there! :hugs: we can wet ourselves together :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Jai that's exactly haha never had any problems until now, it deffo seems to be partly what position he is in too, I can't hold it in anymore have to go as soon as I need a wee rather than waiting til the adverts haha x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: see I can still hold it (at the moment) but I know it will get worse :dohh: must just be the pressure of baby now :grr: oh well it will aaaaall be worth it when we see the little scrumpots :cloud9:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I wish May would get a wriggle on. I want to meet my baby now!! But I want her to be a full term fatty so she has cook at least another 8 weeks xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Me too that is exactly how I feel :) c'mon May we need some nice weather and our gorgeous bambino's :)


----------



## Boothh

8 weeks jeez it's getting scary close now!'


----------



## Nits

Hi ladies, I'm sorry many of you are getting aches and pains.
I get bouts of awful sciatica pain. Sometimes it's even painful to move my foot from the gas pedal to the break when I'm driving (the pain shoots up my leg all the way to my hip).
however, today I realized I haven't had it in days!! :happydance: Baby has also been a lot more active lately, maybe they are related somehow? :shrug:

Anyway, Booth, you should mention your pain to your midwife because of physical therapy and also that belt they can give you. How's your fibromylgia (sp.?)?
My husband is getting anxious to meet Amy. He keeps "telling" her to hurry up and come out :haha: I have to remind him we really want her there for another 13/14 weeks (which isn't that much considered how long we've waited already). Also, he was super cute the other day, he told me "I think we have less than 100 days to go!" I never mentioned anything to him about looking forward to double digits, he just thought of it himself =)

Related but a bit OT: I already love Amy with all my heart but I am enjoying getting super spoiled by my DH right now. maybe I just need to grow up, but sometimes I am scared that i may recent my baby for taking my DH's attention from me???
Did any of you second time mommies have those feelings the first time? Or that worry? Hopefully, once she's born, we'll be so in love with her that i won't care. Please don't judge me, though.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm actually thinking that was the cause of my bleeding last night... I've never had them before and they aren't painful, but its a few little weird bumps and if I try to feel around them they start bleeding. Is that the same thing you ladies are having?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nits said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry many of you are getting aches and pains.
> I get bouts of awful sciatica pain. Sometimes it's even painful to move my foot from the gas pedal to the break when I'm driving (the pain shoots up my leg all the way to my hip).
> however, today I realized I haven't had it in days!! :happydance: Baby has also been a lot more active lately, maybe they are related somehow? :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, Booth, you should mention your pain to your midwife because of physical therapy and also that belt they can give you. How's your fibromylgia (sp.?)?
> My husband is getting anxious to meet Amy. He keeps "telling" her to hurry up and come out :haha: I have to remind him we really want her there for another 13/14 weeks (which isn't that much considered how long we've waited already). Also, he was super cute the other day, he told me "I think we have less than 100 days to go!" I never mentioned anything to him about looking forward to double digits, he just thought of it himself =)
> 
> Related but a bit OT: I already love Amy with all my heart but I am enjoying getting super spoiled by my DH right now. maybe I just need to grow up, but sometimes I am scared that i may recent my baby for taking my DH's attention from me???
> Did any of you second time mommies have those feelings the first time? Or that worry? Hopefully, once she's born, we'll be so in love with her that i won't care. Please don't judge me, though.

:hugs: No one would judge you! Having your first baby is a huge thing and it's a massive impact on your relationship. I was a single mum to my first so I didnt have those feelings but when I was expecting Noah I wasn't so much worried about my love for my husband, but how could i love anyone as much as I love my first born James. I honestly thought I'd love the new baby, but just not as much as I love James. I can safely say you've got so much love that everything fits into place and I know I'll love this baby as much as my other too.
I think you'll fine Amy just fits in to your life, you'll see how the man you love has helped you create this beautful baby and you'll fall in love with him all oevr again, but the love is different because there are 3 of you. Not necessarly better or worse, just complete xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

KendraNoell said:


> I'm actually thinking that was the cause of my bleeding last night... I've never had them before and they aren't painful, but its a few little weird bumps and if I try to feel around them they start bleeding. Is that the same thing you ladies are having?

Are the lumps on your bum? It could be piles. They are very very common in pregnancy due to the pressure and if you've had constipation or diarrhea :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Related but a bit OT: I already love Amy with all my heart but I am enjoying getting super spoiled by my DH right now. maybe I just need to grow up, but sometimes I am scared that i may recent my baby for taking my DH's attention from me???
> Did any of you second time mommies have those feelings the first time? Or that worry? Hopefully, once she's born, we'll be so in love with her that i won't care. Please don't judge me, though.

:hugs: I think I was more concerned about how I would keep my husband in the loop when my son was born since that would be an unconditional kind of love. My love for my husband, whether I like it or not, is conditional. If he were to neglect me or beat me or something I think I could fall out of love with him. I gained a new kind of love for him though seeing him bloom as a father. That was so rewarding to watch and made me so happy. We def have to make time for each other which is always an important part of family dynamics. I just tell him directly when I need more of his attention. I think he appreciates that. 


As for the piles talk, thankfully I don't have those but I can def say that bowel movements have never been such a wonderful relief when they happen! :haha: I seem to get the need quickly though have to get to a toilet fast!! Totally pee a little whren I sneeze too :dohh: I keep forgetting the kegels!!!


----------



## mightyspu

Well, I'm "sweezing" loads at the moment! At least I'm not alone! 
And I found that my relationship with hubby was massively affected by Jack's arrival. I agree that its a conditional love with DH. Aaand I'm terrified that I won't love the new baby, which is daft I know. But I can't imagine loving anyone or thing the amount I love Jack. My brain just can't cope with the idea!


----------



## DianaM

So sorry some of you are having potty issues :( that sounds horrible and painful!! 
I just finished my yucky drink test for gestational diabetes... Just waiting the hour before they do bloodwork. 
I also struggled with when we decided to get pregnant this time thinking "how could I love another baby as much as I love my son!" but I already love my little girl SO much and I haven't even met her yet! My mom had 4 of us kids and re-assured me that when they come it's crazy how much you love them just the same! As for OH, since we had our first and with this one we've gotten closer since having a child. It really makes you appreciate them more because of the beautiful gift they've given you <3 

On another note... I'm having a hard time making a list of "still need to get" for baby.... Any suggestions on good websites or things I may have forgotten about? I have lots of stuff but feel like I'm forgetting lots too!! It's been SO long since I had a baby!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

DianaM said:


> On another note... I'm having a hard time making a list of "still need to get" for baby.... Any suggestions on good websites or things I may have forgotten about? I have lots of stuff but feel like I'm forgetting lots too!! It's been SO long since I had a baby!!!

Did you see my post on page 186 of this thread? I put a link for a thread I started a couple years ago with advice about stuff to buy and what was unnecessary. Maybe it will help?


----------



## DianaM

vespersonicca said:


> DianaM said:
> 
> 
> On another note... I'm having a hard time making a list of "still need to get" for baby.... Any suggestions on good websites or things I may have forgotten about? I have lots of stuff but feel like I'm forgetting lots too!! It's been SO long since I had a baby!!!
> 
> Did you see my post on page 186 of this thread? I put a link for a thread I started a couple years ago with advice about stuff to buy and what was unnecessary. Maybe it will help?Click to expand...

Perfect!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies :wave: 

I haven't found this thread before :dohh: 

I am 24+5 today, EDD 31st May, can I join? :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

cliqmo said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I haven't found this thread before :dohh:
> 
> I am 24+5 today, EDD 31st May, can I join? :flower:

:flower: Hello and welcome!! I shall add you !! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

well ladies, here's my valentines day so far...

OH got home from work at 6 am (he's working nights) woke me up by tossing a very excited puppy on the bed (I am NOT a morning person) Then crawls into bed, steals all the blankets. Kicks me out of bed at 9, saying IM disturbing HIS sleep... So I get up, and decided today is the day that im going to torture myself by bra shopping.:wacko: Prepregnancy I had to shop in specialty shops to be able to find my bra size (32F) so today I go because im doing a maternity photo shoot next week and the only bra that I have that still fits me is completely wrong, to find out that that not only have my poor boobs grown ANOTHER cup size, im up to the next band size which now makes me a 34H... :sad2: So, after picking my jaw up off the ground, I managed to find ONE bra that I liked, and the pricetag: $275. :saywhat:

So I get home, OH finally wakes up at 4, but has to get ready to go back to work.

So my date for valentines are the dogs.... and I had to cook myself supper.

And thats my whine for the day - I hope everyone else is having a nice day!:flower:


----------



## DianaM

$275?!?!?!? Wow!! I'm lucky if I fit into a pre-teen training bra lol. Half the time OH makes fun of me saying I don't even need a bra cuz I have nothing to put in them lol. 

On another subject... I've been looking into cloth diapers... Any thoughts and opinions? Anyone use or have used them in the past?


----------



## bumpin2012

Im all for cloth diapering. I have never met anyone who does it that hates it.

There are some places that sell mixed packs of diapers for new cloth diaperers, so that you get a feel for what ones you like best.

I decided on the pocket style one size diapers. I will use disposable for the first week or so until the cord falls off just beause the disposables have the cut out for the cord. I have 30 cloth so far.
https://www.enfantstylediapers.com/cloth-diapers-tutorial.html This is a good website for cloth diapers - and its canadian! This site has some of the best prices I have found, especially if you are buying in bulk.

All in I have spent less than 600 bucks on diapers and dont need to buy anymore... so as long as I stick with it for 4 months, I wont have lost any money.


----------



## HellBunny

DianaM said:


> $275?!?!?!? Wow!! I'm lucky if I fit into a pre-teen training bra lol. Half the time OH makes fun of me saying I don't even need a bra cuz I have nothing to put in them lol.
> 
> On another subject... I've been looking into cloth diapers... Any thoughts and opinions? Anyone use or have used them in the past?

We are using cloth! I've still not started my stash yet for both of them (will be putting my toddler in them too) i really need to get cracking :haha:

We are using one size nappies/diapers so they last longer thus saving more money though i will be addicted to buying them so not sure about the money aspect of it haha :haha: though they look/feell lovely!


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> well ladies, here's my valentines day so far...
> 
> OH got home from work at 6 am (he's working nights) woke me up by tossing a very excited puppy on the bed (I am NOT a morning person) Then crawls into bed, steals all the blankets. Kicks me out of bed at 9, saying IM disturbing HIS sleep... So I get up, and decided today is the day that im going to torture myself by bra shopping.:wacko: Prepregnancy I had to shop in specialty shops to be able to find my bra size (32F) so today I go because im doing a maternity photo shoot next week and the only bra that I have that still fits me is completely wrong, to find out that that not only have my poor boobs grown ANOTHER cup size, im up to the next band size which now makes me a 34H... :sad2: So, after picking my jaw up off the ground, I managed to find ONE bra that I liked, and the pricetag: $275. :saywhat:
> 
> So I get home, OH finally wakes up at 4, but has to get ready to go back to work.
> 
> So my date for valentines are the dogs.... and I had to cook myself supper.
> 
> And thats my whine for the day - I hope everyone else is having a nice day!:flower:


I was a 34DD pre-pregnancy and I am a 38DDD now O_O
I actually just bought a maternity bra (at 26 weeks) because they come with an extension to make them bigger. It was $50, though. But again, I've never been able to buy a cheap bra. I hear you :S

My hubby also works nights (so many things we have in common! :haha:) He doesn't work tonight but he didn't get up until 8 pm when I got home. no romantic dinner or anything.

Ladies, I'm uploading my 26 weeks photos. Last ones for the second trimester!
 



Attached Files:







26 semanas panza.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3









26 semanas perfil camara.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumpin2012

I've been all over the city trying to find a nursing bra...hahahaha what was I thinking???

I found one at the bra shop I was in today for $150... I spend more money on bras than actual clothes... sigh. 

Nits: I had thought about getting one of those extentions, but seeing as the band has only gone up 1 size and the cup up 2, I didn't think it would be worth it... I totally envy average sized girls... I would love to be a C cup...lol


----------



## kka

bumpin2012 said:


> well ladies, here's my valentines day so far...
> 
> OH got home from work at 6 am (he's working nights) woke me up by tossing a very excited puppy on the bed (I am NOT a morning person) Then crawls into bed, steals all the blankets. Kicks me out of bed at 9, saying IM disturbing HIS sleep... So I get up, and decided today is the day that im going to torture myself by bra shopping.:wacko: Prepregnancy I had to shop in specialty shops to be able to find my bra size (32F) so today I go because im doing a maternity photo shoot next week and the only bra that I have that still fits me is completely wrong, to find out that that not only have my poor boobs grown ANOTHER cup size, im up to the next band size which now makes me a 34H... :sad2: So, after picking my jaw up off the ground, I managed to find ONE bra that I liked, and the pricetag: $275. :saywhat:
> 
> So I get home, OH finally wakes up at 4, but has to get ready to go back to work.
> 
> So my date for valentines are the dogs.... and I had to cook myself supper.
> 
> And thats my whine for the day - I hope everyone else is having a nice day!:flower:

Hello :wave: My bra size before I got pregnant was 34H and luckily I haven't seemed to have grown any yet (knock on wood) and I buy all my bras at Nordstrom, the most I have payed is 80$ per bra. Also i just found out that Nordstroms will convert any of their bras to nursing bras. I thought you might like to know cuz $275 a bra is really expensive, I hope it helps. Happy bra shopping:flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Im all for cloth diapering. I have never met anyone who does it that hates it.
> 
> There are some places that sell mixed packs of diapers for new cloth diaperers, so that you get a feel for what ones you like best.
> 
> I decided on the pocket style one size diapers. I will use disposable for the first week or so until the cord falls off just beause the disposables have the cut out for the cord. I have 30 cloth so far.
> https://www.enfantstylediapers.com/cloth-diapers-tutorial.html This is a good website for cloth diapers - and its canadian! This site has some of the best prices I have found, especially if you are buying in bulk.
> 
> All in I have spent less than 600 bucks on diapers and dont need to buy anymore... so as long as I stick with it for 4 months, I wont have lost any money.

Good for you! We are also one-size fans! I was really excited yesterday when my clothnappytree ticker finally passed 3000! :happydance: I've got newborn stuff this time around too since the btps don't really work properly until the baby has some fat around the legs, around 6 weeks. I remember feeling really frustrated and like I failed when I couldn't get them to work. I'll use little lamb size 1s with wool pants once we leave the hospital and the meconium stage has passed. I'm excited to see how it all goes this time around!


----------



## bumpin2012

The ones that I bought have adjustible elastics on the legs and get SUPER tiny, so I am hoping that i dont have too many leakage issues..lol. I have 3 different brands so hoping I will like them all, or at least one of them! Im really excited to try it - the little diapers are just so darn cute!


----------



## bumpin2012

kka said:


> Hello :wave: My bra size before I got pregnant was 34H and luckily I haven't seemed to have grown any yet (knock on wood) and I buy all my bras at Nordstrom, the most I have payed is 80$ per bra. Also i just found out that Nordstroms will convert any of their bras to nursing bras. I thought you might like to know cuz $275 a bra is really expensive, I hope it helps. Happy bra shopping:flower:

Thanks!!!

I checked it out hoping that there would be a store in Maine or something that I could make a day trip out of (im in nova Scotia, Canada) and they ship to canada!

Even paying duty and shipping this ends up being about $120 a bra so VERY worth it. Do you know what they are like for returning bras if you dont like them? I had ordered a bra online before that didn't fit properly at all and the company wouldnt allow me to return it because it was classed as "lingerie"


----------



## KendraNoell

I dunno why I'm scared to use cloth diapers. How do you wash them? You throw them in the wash, poop and all? Just sounds gross LOL


----------



## FlowerFairy

Had my 29 week appointment! All is fine. She is breech but still time to turn. My MW was lovely so I'm so pleased!! No rushing either. Back in 3 weeks which will fly xx


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> Had my 29 week appointment! All is fine. She is breech but still time to turn. My MW was lovely so I'm so pleased!! No rushing either. Back in 3 weeks which will fly xx

What happened at your appointment? Am guessing the same as I will be having tomoro at my 28 weeks one - just want to know if OH will be missing out on anything as he can't go to it :( xx

OHHHH and btw - the house has been put on hold for us!! :happydance: just gotta go for the mortgage now and hope it all goes through ok!!!!! :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

zombina said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Had my 29 week appointment! All is fine. She is breech but still time to turn. My MW was lovely so I'm so pleased!! No rushing either. Back in 3 weeks which will fly xx
> 
> What happened at your appointment? Am guessing the same as I will be having tomoro at my 28 weeks one - just want to know if OH will be missing out on anything as he can't go to it :( xx
> 
> OHHHH and btw - the house has been put on hold for us!! :happydance: just gotta go for the mortgage now and hope it all goes through ok!!!!! :DClick to expand...

I dont take my OH!! She just gave me my blood results, but you've probably had them back. She then took blood pressure and palpated baby and listened to her hearbeat for a minute. She also took more blood for iron!

Good news on the house!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Im booking in with new midwives next Wednesday at 10am 27+5 which is my '28 week' appointment too, had my bloods done yesterday though so that's out the way!

I sorted out all baby clothes today and have a good list now of exactly what I still need, also wrote out a list of what I need for hospital bag!!! Seems to be coming around way too fast now, I really need to start buying baby things!


----------



## Boothh

Also how long does it take to get GTT results back?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think the call you fairly quick if there is any issues. Otherwise I got mine today after it was done on 25th Jan x


----------



## ilove3baby

Boothh said:


> Also how long does it take to get GTT results back?

I got mine back right away!


----------



## ilove3baby

Hows everyone feeling?? I am starting to become a little bit uncomfortable...I know its not as worse as it will get .... only a little bit more!!!


----------



## DianaM

I'm SO happy that you guys are all for cloth diapers!!!! ALL of my friends except 2 think I'm absolutely insane and are telling me it's not worth it and just putting the whole idea down :( I think it would be SO much better for the baby AND save money... they compared it to a women using the same "washable PAD" every month for her period... I mean.. I don't think it's ANY different than using and washing your daily underware, and I definitely don't think it's ANYTHING like using the same pad or tampon every month. 

I had a Prenatal appointment on Monday... they said my blood pressure is low again.. 90 over 65. Her heartrate was 156bpm, my fundal height was 26 weeks but she explained the reason for that.. Ryleigh's head is WAY below my pubic bone already.. she said she's never seen a baby's head so low like this. Could be why I'm having so much sciatic and hip pain. They tested my urine and said there was sugar in it :( Had to get my finger poked and bloodwork done.. then they gave me the GD test and said that came back on the high side too.. now I have to go next wednesday for ANOTHER drink test which is WAY sweeter than this was and if that comes back I for sure DO have Gestational Diabetes... as it is right now they are sending me to a dietitian because I have an "intolerance to sugar" I just hope they say it's not full blown GD.

Apparently the placenta has moved up enough that I can have a vaginal birth (*but my dr always changes her mind between visits so I'm checking with my OB from the Childrens Hospital this Friday when I go in) 

Other than that I've been having HORRIBLE acid reflux... it's SO bad that I wake up in the middle of the night in SO much pain it feels like my stomach is going to burn a hole right through my skin :( Tums have been a daily thing for me. 

I bought some new things for Ryleigh this week including my diaper bag!! If you're on my YouTube then go check it out!! SO many cute clothes!!


----------



## DianaM

ilove3baby said:


> Hows everyone feeling?? I am starting to become a little bit uncomfortable...I know its not as worse as it will get .... only a little bit more!!!

I'm feeling GREAT! Some days I feel like my belly is HUGE and other days I feel like it's SO tiny to have an almost 3 pound baby in there lol. I LOVE being pregnant and am going to miss it SO badly! I'm just working on enjoying every min I have her inside of me <3 

The only real issue I'm having at this point (*besides the sciatica) is when I'm cleaning the house and have to bend down to pick up the dirt in the broom tray or when my Chihuahua's need up on the bed.. (*they are too little to jump up!) then i really notice how much it hurts to bend down lol 
But she's also SO low down past my pubic bone that it doesn't help.. I feel like I'm going to break her back or something when I bend over lol


----------



## ilove3baby

DianaM said:


> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?? I am starting to become a little bit uncomfortable...I know its not as worse as it will get .... only a little bit more!!!
> 
> I'm feeling GREAT! Some days I feel like my belly is HUGE and other days I feel like it's SO tiny to have an almost 3 pound baby in there lol. I LOVE being pregnant and am going to miss it SO badly! I'm just working on enjoying every min I have her inside of me <3
> 
> The only real issue I'm having at this point (*besides the sciatica) is when I'm cleaning the house and have to bend down to pick up the dirt in the broom tray or when my Chihuahua's need up on the bed.. (*they are too little to jump up!) then i really notice how much it hurts to bend down lol
> But she's also SO low down past my pubic bone that it doesn't help.. I feel like I'm going to break her back or something when I bend over lolClick to expand...

Isnt bending down the worst!!!!!!! Ugh how I hate it and grunt every time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nits

Having to sit on the floor and standing up afterwards is the worse. I work with little kids...
DianaM, I'm going in for my GD test in two weeks, hopefully everything will be fine. I hope yours is fine too. 

Zombina, congrats on the house =D

Everything great here, nothing new to report =)


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: If a baby is breastfed, their poop is completely safe to go into the wash. There are flushable liners that you can buy so that when you have a poopy diaper, you can just pull it off and flush it down the toilet...even if you live off the main sewage system and are on septic. There are also little sprayers that you can buy that you can hook up to your toilet water supply and just spray the poop into the toilet.

Other than that, you wash the diapers in the wash on a hot setting, and in the summer, line drying will get rid of any stains.

I've read so many positives about cloth, that I simply had to give it a try.

Diana: I hear it all the time, people who are so against cloth, but I just say, its worth a try....most of them have never tried it, and think its sooo much more complicated than it needs to be. They will talk about the amount of laundry, but its only an extra load every couple of days, one that takes MUCH less time to deal with than an average load. They forget about having to bundle up baby, go to the store to buy diapers, all the extra garbage, etc. With cloth, you never run out, and with the adjustables, you never have to buy more. So yeah its a little extra laundry, but better than a lot of extra garbage!


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> I dunno why I'm scared to use cloth diapers. How do you wash them? You throw them in the wash, poop and all? Just sounds gross LOL

Bumpin also answered this but I figured I'd say how we do ours too since I've been doing it (without a dryer in the house I might add) for almot 1.5yrs already! We wash every 2-3 days depending on how fast our pail fills up. It's standard in all bathrooms here that a hand shower is connected to the sink so it's really easy to rince the poo into the toilet. You can also use disposable liners but since we also use cloth wipes, I just cut up an IKEA fleece into liners and they work well. It is also so cheap that when they start to look gross (they do pick up stains from time to time) I just toss them. It doesn't happen often though. We put the diapers through one rince cycle to get most of the pee out and then wash on a 50°C cycle with an extra rince. They smell fresh and clean and dry really quickly. I also "stripwash" every couple months to help remove any extra soap build-up which can affect the absorbency. You usually only use 1/4-1/3 of the usually detergent amt with cloth to help with that. When I strip them, I use the full amt and send them through 4-5 rinces. 



Boothh said:


> Also how long does it take to get GTT results back?

I called my midwife the next morning to get mine. 



DianaM said:


> I'm SO happy that you guys are all for cloth diapers!!!! ALL of my friends except 2 think I'm absolutely insane and are telling me it's not worth it and just putting the whole idea down :( I think it would be SO much better for the baby AND save money... they compared it to a women using the same "washable PAD" every month for her period... I mean.. I don't think it's ANY different than using and washing your daily underware, and I definitely don't think it's ANYTHING like using the same pad or tampon every month.
> 
> I bought some new things for Ryleigh this week including my diaper bag!! If you're on my YouTube then go check it out!! SO many cute clothes!!

Boo for people being discouraging. :nope: It is totally worth it for so many reasons if you are interested and motivated to give it a try! You will save a lot of money and waste by using cloth, plus they are SUPER cute (also addictive so be careful!!)!! I bought most all of mine used also and they have help up very well for only a fraction of the cost. 

We have a large series of childrens flea markets here in the Spring and Autumn every year. I've got several in March and one in April already on my calendar! Can't wait to get my son the next size up and replace a few of my least favorite smaller clothes for some cute stuff I like better for DS2! :happydance:



bumpin2012 said:


> Kendra: If a baby is breastfed, their poop is completely safe to go into the wash. There are flushable liners that you can buy so that when you have a poopy diaper, you can just pull it off and flush it down the toilet...even if you live off the main sewage system and are on septic. There are also little sprayers that you can buy that you can hook up to your toilet water supply and just spray the poop into the toilet.
> 
> Other than that, you wash the diapers in the wash on a hot setting, and in the summer, line drying will get rid of any stains.
> 
> I've read so many positives about cloth, that I simply had to give it a try.
> 
> Diana: I hear it all the time, people who are so against cloth, but I just say, its worth a try....most of them have never tried it, and think its sooo much more complicated than it needs to be. They will talk about the amount of laundry, but its only an extra load every couple of days, one that takes MUCH less time to deal with than an average load. They forget about having to bundle up baby, go to the store to buy diapers, all the extra garbage, etc. With cloth, you never run out, and with the adjustables, you never have to buy more. So yeah its a little extra laundry, but better than a lot of extra garbage!

One of my biggest motivators is the environmental impact of disposables. I am sickened by how many we go through when we stay at the grandparents for example. I also find the smell far more repulsive than with cloth! Crazy, I know. 

I def know cloth is a lifestyle choice though, so for all of you that aren't going to be using it, try to get brands of disposables with environmentally friendly labels and keep an open mind! :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

And reusables get easier once they are going through weaning, you can just flick the poo into the loo! My only bugbear was that the "birth to potty" nappies were too small for Jack and he's been back in sposies for 4 months or so. But he IS in age 2-3 clothes now, so probably would be potty training if he wasn't so young.

Also had a MW appt yesterday, Baby is fine, good HR, my BP is good and Baby is head down, although slightly back to back. My urine came back with glucose in it, so I have to have repeat bloods next week after a special breakfast. Not happy :(


----------



## Nits

Hi Ladies,

I was talking to my mum about cloth diapers. She had to do it with me because there were no disposables back then and she doesn't have very fond memories of them, hehe. But I do think that we've come a long way since those cloth diapers. My question is, though, does it leak onto the clothes? 

I have the nastiest cold. I sent DH to get me some tylenol and gateorade. I had to call in sick today...  Anyway, I've been trying to stay hydrated and I do have an appetite, so I don't think I am running a fever or anything. just very annoying, I couldn't breath at all last night, had to take a couple of showers just to feel better and I can't use the nasal spray. Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow after resting all day today.


----------



## bumpin2012

Nits, try boiling water with a lemon sqeezed into it. I found it to be the best thing when I had a cold...its sooting just to sit with it and inhale... oh and a tub of vicks vapo rub - Just hold it under your nose for a bit!


----------



## JJules611

Hi ladies 
I had my 30 week sono today (a little early bc my doc is going away) the tech thinks she saw a small gap in my baby girls spine and i have to go to a specialist tomorrow to rule out a neural tube defect. I am terrified and I am trying to stay positive. All my blood work , nuchal test and level II ultrasound at 20 weeks came back normal. 

Anyone who can ease my fears?!


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Nits, try boiling water with a lemon sqeezed into it. I found it to be the best thing when I had a cold...its sooting just to sit with it and inhale... oh and a tub of vicks vapo rub - Just hold it under your nose for a bit!

iooooh I hadn't thought of vick vaporub :dohh: so, instead of actually rubbing it on my chest, you think I just just smell it for a little bit? I have the most awful phlegm in my chest, it hurts when I cough and my nose is completely stuffed :growlmad:
To make matters worse, when I finally woke up today (I called in sick, coulnd't get out of bed until noon) I realized my toilet overflowed and half the house was flooded!!! We spent four hours just trying to get rid of he water. We had to have the door and the windows open. It was 20F outside. I was barefoot in the water trying to clean up. :nope: This has not been my day.
Luckily, there doesn't seem to be any water damage, but we had to emptu the bedroom right next to the bathroom and bring everything to the living room. It looks like a war zone now :nope:



JJules611 said:


> Hi ladies
> I had my 30 week sono today (a little early bc my doc is going away) the tech thinks she saw a small gap in my baby girls spine and i have to go to a specialist tomorrow to rule out a neural tube defect. I am terrified and I am trying to stay positive. All my blood work , nuchal test and level II ultrasound at 20 weeks came back normal.
> 
> Anyone who can ease my fears?!

Jules, did the actual radiologist look at the sono? It took them several tries to get a good view of my baby's spine, so u/s can be tricky sometimes. I am sure everything is ok :hugs: At least you don't have to wait weeks to see the specialist. Let us know what they say.


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't think the techs are really supposed to make those calls, they are more non-medical observations... if the baby was super active then it would be hard to get a good look at the spine and what they think is gaps are just from the baby moving around. I hope that this is what it is.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was talking to my mum about cloth diapers. She had to do it with me because there were no disposables back then and she doesn't have very fond memories of them, hehe. But I do think that we've come a long way since those cloth diapers. My question is, though, does it leak onto the clothes?

Yeah cloth has come a LONG way since our parents used them! The different kinds are endless and you're sure to find some system to meet your needs. When you ask about leaking onto clothes, do you mean do they get more leaks than a disposable or does the liquid leak through the body of the diaper? I find that once baby's legs have enough fat around them then they contain better than disposables. The elastic at the back makes it more difficult for the poo to leak up the back. Of course you can have a major blowout with any diaper but my worst have been with disposables. The body of the diaper will either include a PUL layer (breathable but waterproof) or will require a wrap which is the same thing or can be a wool cover (wool is breathable and yet contains moisture in such a way that it doesn't get to the clothes - my son wears his night diaper for about 10hrs with a wool cover and it never leaks)



Nits said:


> iooooh I hadn't thought of vick vaporub :dohh: so, instead of actually rubbing it on my chest, you think I just just smell it for a little bit?

Yep! It's a vapor bath. Last time I looked at my vicks rub jar, I recall actually seeing the directions for making one there. I've always just rubbed on my chest too but the vapor bath helps loosen phlegm for example. 



KendraNoell said:


> I don't think the techs are really supposed to make those calls, they are more non-medical observations... if the baby was super active then it would be hard to get a good look at the spine and what they think is gaps are just from the baby moving around. I hope that this is what it is.

I think the same thing. Great that you will get in to see a specialist quickly and get it examined. More likely than not it was just a tricky ultrasound... as much as me rely on them, they really aren't terribly sophisticated and certainly not error-proof. Hang in there and let us know how it goes! Waiting is the worst part. :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

:hugs: Jules I have no advice, but hopefully what the other girls say is right xx


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was talking to my mum about cloth diapers. She had to do it with me because there were no disposables back then and she doesn't have very fond memories of them, hehe. But I do think that we've come a long way since those cloth diapers. My question is, though, does it leak onto the clothes?
> 
> Yeah cloth has come a LONG way since our parents used them! The different kinds are endless and you're sure to find some system to meet your needs. When you ask about leaking onto clothes, do you mean do they get more leaks than a disposable or does the liquid leak through the body of the diaper? I find that once baby's legs have enough fat around them then they contain better than disposables. The elastic at the back makes it more difficult for the poo to leak up the back. Of course you can have a major blowout with any diaper but my worst have been with disposables. The body of the diaper will either include a PUL layer (breathable but waterproof) or will require a wrap which is the same thing or can be a wool cover (wool is breathable and yet contains moisture in such a way that it doesn't get to the clothes - my son wears his night diaper for about 10hrs with a wool cover and it never leaks)
> 
> 
> 
> Nits said:
> 
> 
> iooooh I hadn't thought of vick vaporub :dohh: so, instead of actually rubbing it on my chest, you think I just just smell it for a little bit?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! It's a vapor bath. Last time I looked at my vicks rub jar, I recall actually seeing the directions for making one there. I've always just rubbed on my chest too but the vapor bath helps loosen phlegm for example.Click to expand...

I ended up not using the vapor rub because I chickened out. It's silly how much medication scares me during pregnancy, even cough drops, :haha:
Anyway, I am feeling a lot better today.
As for the diapers, yes, my question was whether it leaked through the diaper's body but I guess not =) I really haven't looked into them but I am open to the idea. The thing is that I don't have a washer or a dryer and I don't think the laundromat would appreciate my putting dirty diapers in their machines (which stink more than the diapers, anyway). 

Soooo, OT, I created my baby registry on Amazon. Yesterday I checked it and I saw that my mom and my brother had bought us the stroller, the high chair and the play mat. I just started sobbing. I am originally from Argentina and moved to the US to be with my husband, three years ago. All my family is still down in Argentina, and our economy is never good :haha: the fact that they bought us three of the most expensive items, I don't know, it just reminded me how much they love me and how much I love them... and I could cry again just typing this up :cry:. My mom is coming to stay with us for the birth and afterwards and my brother is planning a trip for next winter :happydance: I hope I can go visit them soon too. I miss my family and friends a lot.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> As for the diapers, yes, my question was whether it leaked through the diaper's body but I guess not =) I really haven't looked into them but I am open to the idea. The thing is that I don't have a washer or a dryer and I don't think the laundromat would appreciate my putting dirty diapers in their machines (which stink more than the diapers, anyway).
> 
> Soooo, OT, I created my baby registry on Amazon. Yesterday I checked it and I saw that my mom and my brother had bought us the stroller, the high chair and the play mat. I just started sobbing. I am originally from Argentina and moved to the US to be with my husband, three years ago. All my family is still down in Argentina, and our economy is never good :haha: the fact that they bought us three of the most expensive items, I don't know, it just reminded me how much they love me and how much I love them... and I could cry again just typing this up :cry:. My mom is coming to stay with us for the birth and afterwards and my brother is planning a trip for next winter :happydance: I hope I can go visit them soon too. I miss my family and friends a lot.

About the diapers, it depends on the set-up you have. Like I said, some have the waterproof layer built in and some need a cover but if set up with all the proper parts then they don't leak through. I don't have a dryer and we've been fine but I think not having a washer would be a challenge with needing to transport. They don't smell like roses. I wouldn't worry about the "dirty" diapers in though. You would have rinsed the poo off already before putting them in your pail and they wash on hot. Our washer is sparkly and clean after every diaper wash and ready for any other load of laundry. 

Wonderful about your registry. I know what you mean about generous inlaws. Our stroller was a gift from our inlaws and was VERY expensive. It's one of the best on the market and most suitable for our needs here in the Finnish weather. We would have never been able to get it on our own... I've been very grateful for it.


----------



## mightyspu

If you want to loosen phlegm, try a glass or two of milk :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

We dont do anything here like Registry's At least you get all the things you want xx


----------



## JJules611

I went to the specialist today and Baby girls spine is perfect and healthy!! Thank you ladies for the supper , it truly helped me get through the night xoxo


----------



## anti

JJules I'm so glad all is ok!!!!! Xxx


----------



## bananaz

JJules611 said:


> I went to the specialist today and Baby girls spine is perfect and healthy!! Thank you ladies for the supper , it truly helped me get through the night xoxo

Yay, glad everything was okay! :thumbup:


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Wonderful about your registry. I know what you mean about generous inlaws. Our stroller was a gift from our inlaws and was VERY expensive. It's one of the best on the market and most suitable for our needs here in the Finnish weather. We would have never been able to get it on our own... I've been very grateful for it.

Oooh, it wasn't my in-law's, it was my mom and my brother. My in-law's have been super generous too, though. 



JJules611 said:


> I went to the specialist today and Baby girls spine is perfect and healthy!! Thank you ladies for the supper , it truly helped me get through the night xoxo

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

nits, dont worry about the medications. Most medications are fine, just not extensively tested on pregnant women. However, for most meds there is no indication that they cause any pregnancy related issues. I would be cautious about new generation meds, but ones that have been around for years, most are perfectly fine. You can look up the safety of a lot of meds on www.motherrisk.org which is a website run by the hospital for sick children in Toronto.


----------



## bumpin2012

Jjules: Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## ilove3baby

Sorry for being odd off topic!! I wanna see your May Bumps!!!!

This is mine just taken today!
 



Attached Files:







ggg.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Nits

taken 2 days ago at 26 weeks =D
 



Attached Files:







26 semanas perfil rusty.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ilove3baby

Nits said:


> taken 2 days ago at 26 weeks =D

Awww...youve got such a cute high bump!!!! Mine hangs to my knees if I dont have a matenity pants on ahhahaa


----------



## KendraNoell

27 :)
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kka

bumpin2012 said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave: My bra size before I got pregnant was 34H and luckily I haven't seemed to have grown any yet (knock on wood) and I buy all my bras at Nordstrom, the most I have payed is 80$ per bra. Also i just found out that Nordstroms will convert any of their bras to nursing bras. I thought you might like to know cuz $275 a bra is really expensive, I hope it helps. Happy bra shopping:flower:
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> I checked it out hoping that there would be a store in Maine or something that I could make a day trip out of (im in nova Scotia, Canada) and they ship to canada!
> 
> Even paying duty and shipping this ends up being about $120 a bra so VERY worth it. Do you know what they are like for returning bras if you dont like them? I had ordered a bra online before that didn't fit properly at all and the company wouldnt allow me to return it because it was classed as "lingerie"Click to expand...

I have never had a problem with returning bras there. I bought some online and when i got them they weren't what i wanted so i went in store to return and it was just fine. But when buy online there is a paper that tells you how to go about mailing back returns. I think there web site also has info on returns also, but im not sure.


----------



## Boothh

Glad everything is okay jjules :happydance:

As for nappies, it will be pampers for us, I admire all you cloth mummies out there and think the cloth nappies are so cute but i just don't think it's for us and our lifestyle :thumbup:

I'm having another neuralgia attack so waiting for transport to the hospital (forgot car insurance runs out today and not renewed :dohh: iv ran out of painkillers and because of the pregnancy they need to check me other before they give me anymore x


----------



## Nits

ilove3baby said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> taken 2 days ago at 26 weeks =D
> 
> Awww...youve got such a cute high bump!!!! Mine hangs to my knees if I dont have a matenity pants on ahhahaaClick to expand...

Thaaanks, I actually thought our bumps looked pretty similar. I carry very round, I can't quite tell whether it's high or low 0.o
I'm still not getting any comments from strangers... so I guess my bump matches the roundness of the rest of my body :haha:
Anyway, i think your bump is super cute too =)



Boothh said:


> I'm having another neuralgia attack so waiting for transport to the hospital (forgot car insurance runs out today and not renewed :dohh: iv ran out of painkillers and because of the pregnancy they need to check me other before they give me anymore x

Boothh =(
I'm sorry you're still dealing with this. :hugs: Hope they can just renew your painkiller.


----------



## Boothh

Well the doc prescribed me 8/500 cocodamol I was abit annoyed and said what was the point of them paying someone to take me there to prescribe a dose I could buy over the counter that I know doesn't work, he then said that 30/500 is too high for pregnancy I said they gave me that a few weeks ago because I can't have proper treatment at the moment because of pregnancy and then he just said fine and prescribed me the 30/500 dose, surely if it was that bad he would have point blank refused though?
All the research (and I've done quite abit) says it can cause breathing difficultys if it's in your system at the time of birth so not to take after about 36 weeks, I can't find anything else saying not to take it and I know slot of SPD sufferers are given that dose too!
They have worked anyway and i am only taking them when I absolutely can't bear not to, it's worse this time as I could still take ibuprofen a few weeks ago but that is to be stayed away from in the last 3 months so don't want to take it now! Hopefully it goes soon they did say after the first time it usually isn't as bad!! X


----------



## Nits

Booth, i hate that you have to go through this :hugs:

Funny story: my husband's friend invited us to a pottery party (like a tupper ware party) tomorrow at 6 pm. I told him we can't go because that's too late at night :haha:
I need to be in bed by 9, people, I can't be looking at salad bowls all evening.


----------



## KendraNoell

Bootth I don't know how it is in the UK but here they are pretty good about giving pain meds if you are in serious pain. It seems with your issue that the benefit to the mother outweighs the risk to the fetus and that's how they determine whether it is ok to give or not.


----------



## Boothh

I have read that it can make the baby tired, and be abut quoted but it has never affected LOs movement he's as active as ever! I'm going to half the dose today as it seems to be going down and I don't want to take it for the sake of it! x


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Booth, i hate that you have to go through this :hugs:
> 
> Funny story: my husband's friend invited us to a pottery party (like a tupper ware party) tomorrow at 6 pm. I told him we can't go because that's too late at night :haha:
> I need to be in bed by 9, people, I can't be looking at salad bowls all evening.

:haha: haha me too! I'm totally in bed by 9pm!


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh, I feel like I'm finally beginning to feel this pregnancy... particularly in my lower back, my sleep, and my breathing. I really hope the last trimester doesn't have to continually feel more miserable. It just feels too early to be worrying! I still could have 12-14 weeks left!


----------



## sharon0302

TEAM BLUE :blue:

We had our 4 D scan on Saturday! It was fantastic:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_6.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sharon0302

Flower Fairy can you please changed my dude date to 22nd May- it got moved at 20 weeks scan but might have forgot to let you know:flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

sharon0302 said:


> Flower Fairy can you please changed my dude date to 22nd May- it got moved at 20 weeks scan but might have forgot to let you know:flower:

Course I can and congrats on team :blue: :happydance: xx


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Ugh, I feel like I'm finally beginning to feel this pregnancy... particularly in my lower back, my sleep, and my breathing.

Well, I've learned hat I can't go upstairs and eat chocolate at the same time or I get out of breath :haha:

Vesper, I just have a nosy question for you: I saw you are still breastfeeding. Will you brestfeed both kids when LO comes? I come from a culture where everyone breastfeeds (which I'm thankful for, I did encounter all the "negativity" that breastfeeding mothers can get until I moved to the US, and I was shocked) but women usually start weaning the baby when they get pregnant again. Just wondering :shrug:

Sharon, congrats on team blue!!!!!! =D =D


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Sharon!!! He looks gorgeous! Thanks for updating!

Well ladies, this wraps up our little experiment on mother's instinct of baby's gender... We officially have no real clue about baby's gender :dohh: ...lol... 70% fail rate!:haha:

AFM: had a busy night at work, followed by a very long morning in the early labour unit at the hospital. Thankfully, Im not in preterm labour, but I would LOVE to know what this pain is all about!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Vesper, I just have a nosy question for you: I saw you are still breastfeeding. Will you brestfeed both kids when LO comes? I come from a culture where everyone breastfeeds (which I'm thankful for, I did encounter all the "negativity" that breastfeeding mothers can get until I moved to the US, and I was shocked) but women usually start weaning the baby when they get pregnant again. Just wondering :shrug:

I don't mind answering. :flower: Basically we both still really enjoy breastfeeding. It is particularly a source of comfort for my son in the morning and evening and when he isn't feeling well. My goal was to make it to the year and then go from there. I got pregnant again in the same month he turned 1 (August) and we just kept going. Around Christmas I was beginning to get so stressed because I somehow felt that I just HAD to wean him before the due date got too close or he wouldn't have time to "move on" and "forget." I decided that by the end of January I would wean him. This was really mostly in response to what everyone else was advising. It just felt wrong to me, stressful, and unnecessary. I must add here that I really am so happy to be living in Finland where at least the negative attitude toward breastfeeding is not really present. 

So anyway, when I decided to forget about weaning and just go with what my son decided, I felt SO much better and the stress was instantly gone! :happydance: I should probably have switched from mature milk back to colostrum by now but he doesn't seem to care. I plan to give him milk when he asks for it, even after the second baby is born. I hear great things about tandem nursing and how it reduces sibling jealousy and helps the older child welcome the new baby. After all, they share a very special common activity with mommy and one doesn't have to feel that the other is taking that away.


----------



## Boothh

Sharon - I love your scan picture that is soo cute!

Vesper - feel like that too, last night I was so uncomfortable! The baby was all up in my ribs and I couldn't breath properly I had to go on all fours on the floor for a while! It's starting to hurt when he does some of his bigger movements too now! I hope he gets in position soon and stops going flips lol!

I also think it's so cool that you are still breastfeeding and planning to tandem feed, your right to go with your heart and what your son wants to, it's not for anybody else to decide! Xx

Yaay it's pancake day :) I'm soo looking forward to pancakes tonight after tea! My shopping should be arriving before 10am so I'm thinking that me and LO might sneak some for a late breakfast too haha :p

I finally started to buy baby things! I've been scared and we've had nowhere to put things but now we have iv been looking at things and I bought this bouncy chair

https://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9021073.htm

I really love it, love anything with owls on! Also just bought some swaddle wraps from a lady on here :) looking forward to start getting everything together now!


----------



## Boothh

Ps - bumpin - glad you went in pre term labour! That must have been a horrible scare for you, and can't believe you are 30 weeks already! Time just seems to be flying by! xx


----------



## mightyspu

Also agreed on the "wean when you and lo are ready" philosophy. Jack self weaned just before his 1st birthday and it was stress free. I was aiming for at least a year, but as he was content, it meant we left bf without hassle. 

And its all about personal choice, no two babies are the same :)


----------



## mrsrof

Ooh FlowerFairy, could you move my EDD to 3rd May when you get a chance? :) TY xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

mrsrof said:


> Ooh FlowerFairy, could you move my EDD to 3rd May when you get a chance? :) TY xxx

I shall do it now!! :flower:


----------



## mamicoch

Can i ask a TMI question??

How's everyone's sex life?:blush:
I took my hubby to a hotel this weekend, but just couldn't bring myself to dtd!
It's not that I don't want to, I just feel so unnattractive at the moment :sad1:

I made a special effort last night, but it was just so uncomfortable. I was horribly dry (sorry:blush:) and afterwards there was blood on the tissue when I went to the loo. 
I'm certain the blood is external, and just because I'm so sore, but it's still there this morning.

I just feel really bad for my hubby, although I know he really doesn't mind, he's so supportive. I feel really rubbish about it all today, and just want to know I'm not the only one who's sex life is suffering?


----------



## FlowerFairy

mamicoch said:


> Can i ask a TMI question??
> 
> How's everyone's sex life?:blush:
> I took my hubby to a hotel this weekend, but just couldn't bring myself to dtd!
> It's not that I don't want to, I just feel so unnattractive at the moment :sad1:
> 
> I made a special effort last night, but it was just so uncomfortable. I was horribly dry (sorry:blush:) and afterwards there was blood on the tissue when I went to the loo.
> I'm certain the blood is external, and just because I'm so sore, but it's still there this morning.
> 
> I just feel really bad for my hubby, although I know he really doesn't mind, he's so supportive. I feel really rubbish about it all today, and just want to know I'm not the only one who's sex life is suffering?

I dont have sex :haha: Not since August, i'm just not interested :blush:


----------



## mightyspu

I just don't have the energy!


----------



## anti

I'm never in the mood and when I do have sex it hurts a bit. Glad I'm not the only one! We used to always have regular sex but now if it's once a month that's loads!


----------



## Boothh

With my LO pregnancy we used to do it a few times a day! This time with chasing a toddler and having a house to run I'm much too tired to think about it! I think we've done it once this year so far :haha: 
We nearly did it last night actualy but LO woke up at the wrong moment and came and got in our bed :rofl: I have done other stuff for DH but I'm not in the mood very often to want anything myself haha x


----------



## zombina

FlowerFairy said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask a TMI question??
> 
> How's everyone's sex life?:blush:
> I took my hubby to a hotel this weekend, but just couldn't bring myself to dtd!
> It's not that I don't want to, I just feel so unnattractive at the moment :sad1:
> 
> I made a special effort last night, but it was just so uncomfortable. I was horribly dry (sorry:blush:) and afterwards there was blood on the tissue when I went to the loo.
> I'm certain the blood is external, and just because I'm so sore, but it's still there this morning.
> 
> I just feel really bad for my hubby, although I know he really doesn't mind, he's so supportive. I feel really rubbish about it all today, and just want to know I'm not the only one who's sex life is suffering?
> 
> I dont have sex :haha: Not since August, i'm just not interested :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah same here. We have done it once but it felt uncomfy and it just seemed weird too so not bothering for now!


----------



## mrsrof

FlowerFairy said:


> mrsrof said:
> 
> 
> Ooh FlowerFairy, could you move my EDD to 3rd May when you get a chance? :) TY xxx
> 
> I shall do it now!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :D I know it's only one day, but still haha!


----------



## FlowerFairy

mrsrof said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsrof said:
> 
> 
> Ooh FlowerFairy, could you move my EDD to 3rd May when you get a chance? :) TY xxx
> 
> I shall do it now!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :D I know it's only one day, but still haha!Click to expand...

No prob, and it's important :hugs:

I couldn't do sex if I wanted to my hips hurt too much :haha:


----------



## mrsrof

Poor DH is very deprived. Didn't do it for months, then we had a couple of weeks there where it was fine and we did it a few times, but now it just hurts (both my hips and my lady parts haha!!) so no more!


----------



## Boothh

I think I just weed myself for no reason! I just went to the loo then sorted some washing out, sat down and weed, I have done it a few times sneezing but not for no reason! And enough to have to go change! I'm 99% sure it was wee but sent DH to get some pads to make sure because I'm paranoid now lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> I think I just weed myself for no reason! I just went to the loo then sorted some washing out, sat down and weed, I have done it a few times sneezing but not for no reason! And enough to have to go change! I'm 99% sure it was wee but sent DH to get some pads to make sure because I'm paranoid now lol

This might sound gross but have you washed your knicks yet? If not put them on a radiator and let them dry, Then smell them , you Will be able to smell wee if it is wee, you wont smell anything if it is amniotic fluid. Im sure it will just be wee tho so try not to worry. I did it the other day, I just relaxed and a bit of wee came :blush:

xxxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Vesper - feel like that too, last night I was so uncomfortable! The baby was all up in my ribs and I couldn't breath properly I had to go on all fours on the floor for a while! It's starting to hurt when he does some of his bigger movements too now! I hope he gets in position soon and stops going flips lol!
> 
> I also think it's so cool that you are still breastfeeding and planning to tandem feed, your right to go with your heart and what your son wants to, it's not for anybody else to decide! Xx

I think the baby has flipped around at least since the kicks are above the belly button now. He flips around though and it feels slightly nauseating from time to time. Boo!

Thanks for the tandem BF support! I'm sick of people asking me if my son is going to be more jealous and blah blah blah. 



mightyspu said:


> Also agreed on the "wean when you and lo are ready" philosophy. Jack self weaned just before his 1st birthday and it was stress free. I was aiming for at least a year, but as he was content, it meant we left bf without hassle.
> 
> And its all about personal choice, no two babies are the same :)

Exactly! If he had weaned earlier then that would have been the end of it. Since I'm pregnant and he's still interested though, well... it's not a good time to stress about it or try to force weaning either.



mamicoch said:


> How's everyone's sex life?:blush:

Def less frequently and with lots of lube! We coined the term "lazy sideways sex" during the last pregnancy because that was what best characterised our style in the end! :haha: I'd say we've been averaging 1-2 a month. It seems that once we get around to it that for a couple of days it's easier to do it again but if time passes then I'm just not interested. Playing with my vibe is much less work TBH!!! :haha:



Boothh said:


> We nearly did it last night actualy but LO woke up at the wrong moment and came and got in our bed :rofl:

 :dohh:


----------



## mrsrof

So people in work have been asking me if I've started weeing myself yet!! I do find this a little bit invasive to say the least!!


----------



## Nits

aaaaaaaah, I don't check the thread in 12 hours and there's a whole two pages to read! Stupid time difference =P

Vesper, I had never heard the term tandem feeding. I always learn new terms here. When I moved to second trimester, I learned about V-day, then the other day I saw a thread on third trimester about D-day (not the Normandy one). Just when I thought I had everything figured out, there's something new.

Anyway, we haven't had sex in a few weeks. I do go through stages where I really want to and then nothing. I think I see some action in the near future :haha: The thing is that it really hurts. i have a lot of blood flow to the area and it stays swollen for hours after DTD. We've always been fans of using lub, so, no problem with dryness there. It's the tightness and the swelling that make it not so comfortable. Not to mention my hips... :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Never thought of that nic, no I havnt I'll get them out the washing basket and do that! 

Vesper - the highlight was DH mumbling 'thanks kid my one chance and you ruin it' :rofl:


----------



## ilove3baby

Hahaha you ladies are too funny! I feel like every since I have hit 29 weeks I have become SO uncomfortable!! Now I see what the big fuss about sleeping is...how annoying is it trying to get comfortable!! Ugh!


----------



## Boothh

Well don't think it was waters, well if it was iv not had anymore anyway, got mw at 10am tomorrow so will mention it anyway! 

Ilove3baby I know what you mean, I wake up every hour at least now, I'm sooo uncomfortable and feel so tired all the time because I never get proper sleep! :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good News Boothh!!
I wake up everytime i need to turn over, it's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## HellBunny

Just realised i haven't been to sleep before 3am in over 18 months. I'm so tired yet i just can't shut off, is shit sleep detrimental to an unborn baby? I average 3-5 broken hours a night?


----------



## KendraNoell

I know mine's wee. I can smell it. So embarrassing. I am going to have to start carrying extra undies with me :(

THANK GOODNESS I am not the only one not having sex. I don't think we've had sex in 3 months. He was deployed for a long time when we first got married so this isn't the first time, but with me being dry and sore and everything else, and then DH has gained a bunch of weight and has no confidence, he has no sex drive, so it just doesn't happen. I complain about it once in a while because I would like to but it would be much more fun if he would compliment me and make me feel good about myself and initiate it as well so I didn't have to do EVERYTHING.


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> I wake up everytime i need to turn over, it's so frustrating!!!!

Me too! I feel like I'm waking up more completely than before and then of course I have to get up at least once to pee too... and take an iron supp. if I feel like it. Maybe it's the body's natural way of slowly preparing us again for the broken nights of sleep? I'm trying to see it that way...


----------



## Boothh

I wake up when I roll over too because I have to throw myself over and do it in stages because of my hips, :( I'm wide awake now because my hips and pelvis are just burning so much, I'm going to have to get out of bed again and get some painkillers I think! 
I never get a full nights sleep anyway because my LO doesn't sleep through and DH makes so much noise at this time getting ready for work!


----------



## cliqmo

FlowerFairy said:


> I wake up everytime i need to turn over, it's so frustrating!!!!

Me too, and I have got so used to LO kicking when I do that I panic when she doesn't and then cant sleep for fretting :dohh:


----------



## DianaM

I agree with sex not being the same... It's really getting to the point of being uncomfortable :( plus with Ryleigh being SO low already it just hurts. We also are fans of using lube most of the time so it's not that being dry is the problem.. But I started getting VERY sore and swollen and itchy down there after every sexual experience... Dr told me that I've developed an allergy to the lube we've been using for the last year. She said most likely ill be fine to use it after pregnancy. I find the Braxton Hicks are getting more painful after sex too. And although we haven't done it in a few days I woke up about an hour ago and can't get back to sleep because I'm in SO much pain :( it feels like she is going to bust out of my stomach just above my pubic bone and up my sides. 
I go in for my second GD test today.. A 2 hour test I'll have to sit and wait for, been fasting since 8:30 last night. It's now 4:30am and I'm getting hungry... Won't be able to have anything to eat for another 6 hours though :( 
Started packing my hospital bag and diaper bag, got some of my baby laundry done and getting everything sterilized and ready for when she comes :) can't believe it's less than 10 weeks away!


----------



## Nits

Diana, have you tried Pre? (It's the topical version of pre-seed) it may help with the allergy to lube.

I can't believe you started packing the hospital back already! That's what i call being organized. 

So, couple of new things:
Remember my cold? Well it's still here. I had to go to the doctor, it turns out it's a sinus infection (and maybe strep throat); I even managed to blow out an eardrum. Last night I had the worse ear ache, and then it starting popping and draining for like two hours. The pain is gone, but now I have a whole in my eardrum :haha: oh well...
So I'm on antibiotics, amoxicilin twice a day for the next 10 days. Dr said it's perfectly fine for baby, especially since I'm so far along already.

Also, I have my babyshower in a week and a half =D :happydance:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## ilove3baby

Nits said:


> Diana, have you tried Pre? (It's the topical version of pre-seed) it may help with the allergy to lube.
> 
> I can't believe you started packing the hospital back already! That's what i call being organized.
> 
> So, couple of new things:
> Remember my cold? Well it's still here. I had to go to the doctor, it turns out it's a sinus infection (and maybe strep throat); I even managed to blow out an eardrum. Last night I had the worse ear ache, and then it starting popping and draining for like two hours. The pain is gone, but now I have a whole in my eardrum :haha: oh well...
> So I'm on antibiotics, amoxicilin twice a day for the next 10 days. Dr said it's perfectly fine for baby, especially since I'm so far along already.
> 
> Also, I have my babyshower in a week and a half =D :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Im good...just bored...had my appointment with MW today...baby is good...mommy is good...but i gained freaking 7lbs in only 2 weeks! MW didnt say anything, maybe its because I havent gained any weight in a while?? IDK...now DD went to park with her grandpa and me and bump are here on the couch watching tv....

your having your baby shower? How exciting!


----------



## Nits

I gained 7 lbs in two weeks last month. It happens (I think I replied to your other thread about it). 
Yes, baby shower in a week and a half =D People have been buying me present, my husband is surprised that this baby is paying for itself already :haha: 
I have a mw appointment next week and then it's every two weeks O_O

also: WELCOME ME TO THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
(my ticker is a day behind, it may be because of the leap year)


----------



## Boothh

I had my mw appointment today, baby is head down bum under my ribs in like a frog position leg on each side haha, 
The new hospital are pretty much saying I should have a c section, I will get a consultant appointment in the post to discuss options and mw is coming for a home visit next week to finish my new forms,

Hips are really killing today!! :(


----------



## bumpin2012

hello, ladies!

Just popping to see how everone is!

Still having that pain, but it seems to be easing with rest, so im guessing I just strained a ligament at work.

On a happier note: My OH is loves my pregnant body and has been pestering me for a photo (but not one that can be shown to the world:haha:) So I decided for his birthday I was going to do a Maternity Buduoir photo shoot, and have the prints put in a little album for his eyes only.

I had my shoot yesterday and I finally got to look at the shots and OMG it was such an amazing experience! I can't wait to give him the album! I generally hate about 90% of all photos taken of me so the fact that I found 12 that I like is nothing short of amazing!

Nothing else is going on here. I washed all my baby stuff today, and did the final wash of all my cloth diapers. They are all now ready for baby! I also started packing the baby's hospital bag and started shopping for the last things I need for my hospital bag... I can't believe that baby will be here within 8-12 weeks!


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Also, I have my babyshower in a week and a half =D :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Yay for baby shower! :happydance: I've just sent out the invites for a joint baby shower with a friend due 4 weeks earlier. We'll have a luxious brunch together. I can't wait but I have to since it's not until March 24th! 



bumpin2012 said:


> On a happier note: My OH is loves my pregnant body and has been pestering me for a photo (but not one that can be shown to the world:haha:) So I decided for his birthday I was going to do a Maternity Buduoir photo shoot, and have the prints put in a little album for his eyes only.
> 
> I had my shoot yesterday and I finally got to look at the shots and OMG it was such an amazing experience! I can't wait to give him the album! I generally hate about 90% of all photos taken of me so the fact that I found 12 that I like is nothing short of amazing!
> 
> Nothing else is going on here. I washed all my baby stuff today, and did the final wash of all my cloth diapers. They are all now ready for baby! I also started packing the baby's hospital bag and started shopping for the last things I need for my hospital bag... I can't believe that baby will be here within 8-12 weeks!

That photo shoot idea is SO SO SO cool! If DH seemed really interested in my pregnant body verses the non pregnant one (not that he complains AT ALL and he says I'm beautiful) I would totally love to do that! Wish I could see a picture just out of curiosity. What kind of clothes/accessories did you have? 

Way to go on the laundry! I spend yesterday sorting through our baby stuff from my son and getting rid of stuff we didn't like/use. I put all the newborn stuff into our empty drawer. They've all been washed before storage but oer a year ago so I'll send them through a fresh cycle in a few weeks.


----------



## bumpin2012

the wardrobe was simple : bra, panties, stockings, high heels and a long string of pearls...lol he did all the photos against a black or white wall, and really played with the light. Some of the photos are soooo cool.

I can't wait to give him the album!


----------



## vespersonicca

That sounds really neat! :D


----------



## DianaM

Nits said:


> Diana, have you tried Pre? (It's the topical version of pre-seed) it may help with the allergy to lube.
> 
> I can't believe you started packing the hospital back already! That's what i call being organized.
> 
> So, couple of new things:
> Remember my cold? Well it's still here. I had to go to the doctor, it turns out it's a sinus infection (and maybe strep throat); I even managed to blow out an eardrum. Last night I had the worse ear ache, and then it starting popping and draining for like two hours. The pain is gone, but now I have a whole in my eardrum :haha: oh well...
> So I'm on antibiotics, amoxicilin twice a day for the next 10 days. Dr said it's perfectly fine for baby, especially since I'm so far along already.
> 
> Also, I have my babyshower in a week and a half =D :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone doing?

I haven't heard of that but I'll look into it! Thanks! And yeah.. lol I am a pretty organized person.. I have a bit of OCD so I'm always over-prepared for things haha. I have had everything basically ready (*crib set up, clothes washed, stroller, car seat, playpen, diapers, wipes (*before i deceded to do cloth) bought and a LOT more) since about 18-20 weeks pregnant. 
I also wanted to be prepared early in case I went into pre-term labour again at 25 weeks and had to be on bedrest. 

We have finally decided on which type of Cloth Diapers we will be using!! We are going with the "GroVia" diapers :D I'm SO super excited and can't wait to order them! The reason I haven't ordered them yet is because there are SO many websites and SO many different prices.. we obviously need a starter pack and most places I've looked at are just under $500 taxes and everything included which is a pretty good deal. That gives 12 shells, 24 inserts and 4 soakers. Which is enough inserts to be able to laundry every other day. I'm also most likely going to be making some of my OWN inserts as the GroVia shells are seperate and don't get dirty every change (*unless possibly a blow out lol) 

Other than that I've been doing great! I started babysitting a little guy today who will be 1 tomorrow (*it's a lot of running around!) but it will give us some extra money before the baby comes :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Diana: Make sure you go and look at the diapers in person before you commit. I ended up with 3 different brands because I had just looked online at the diapers. When I actually got my hands on them I found things that I really liked, and things I really didn't like... and ask a few different stores their opinions. A lot of the people who sell cloth diapers use them and have a good idea about what they do/dont like about the different brands.

I have BumGenius, FuzziBunz and CharlieBanana diapers, I chose to go with pocket diapers, based on several recommendations from cloth diapering moms.


----------



## DianaM

bumpin2012 said:


> Diana: Make sure you go and look at the diapers in person before you commit. I ended up with 3 different brands because I had just looked online at the diapers. When I actually got my hands on them I found things that I really liked, and things I really didn't like... and ask a few different stores their opinions. A lot of the people who sell cloth diapers use them and have a good idea about what they do/dont like about the different brands.
> 
> I have BumGenius, FuzziBunz and CharlieBanana diapers, I chose to go with pocket diapers, based on several recommendations from cloth diapering moms.

For sure! I acutally went to someone's house who was selling her cloth diapers who had the GroVia's and she said she loved them. She was nice enough to show me some of the other kinds that she had purchased as well and told me what she liked and didn't like about them. I plan to go to a store near by and check out some of the other styles just to be sure that I'm making the right purchase though :)


----------



## DianaM

These are from 29 weeks 1 day! Tomorrow I will be 30 weeks!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Nits

Beautiful bump, Diana =D
I also work as a nanny twice a week. The little girl I watch will be 1 next week. She's such a cutie pie, I love spending time with her!

It's good practice too, since I'm a first time mom. Also, her family is super ultra nice. Her mom gave me ALL of her maternity clothes (literally hundreds of dollars worth of clothes) and they are super excited for me. I invited them to my shower, hope they can make it.

Also, I've been thinking, it'd be cool to know your real names (for those who want to). Mine is Ana and this is the latest photo of my bump (26 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







26 semanas perfil rusty.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DianaM

Nits said:


> Beautiful bump, Diana =D
> I also work as a nanny twice a week. The little girl I watch will be 1 next week. She's such a cutie pie, I love spending time with her!
> 
> It's good practice too, since I'm a first time mom. Also, her family is super ultra nice. Her mom gave me ALL of her maternity clothes (literally hundreds of dollars worth of clothes) and they are super excited for me. I invited them to my shower, hope they can make it.
> 
> Also, I've been thinking, it'd be cool to know your real names (for those who want to). Mine is Ana and this is the latest photo of my bump (26 weeks)

Thanks Ana!!! Same to you!! Your bump is so cute!! I used to babysit a few years back so it's definitely a change! My son is 7 so I'm not used to running around all the time! The little guy I watch is SO cute! And he was SO good for me today! 

As most of you have kinda guessed my real name is Diana lol If any of you have facebook that don't have me added yet, my full name is Diana McPherson and my display picture is of my Ultrasound that show's up in my display here :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm pretty obvious too, my name is Kendra and I'm also on facebook... [email protected]


----------



## vespersonicca

DianaM said:
 

> We have finally decided on which type of Cloth Diapers we will be using!! We are going with the "GroVia" diapers :D I'm SO super excited and can't wait to order them! The reason I haven't ordered them yet is because there are SO many websites and SO many different prices.. we obviously need a starter pack and most places I've looked at are just under $500 taxes and everything included which is a pretty good deal. That gives 12 shells, 24 inserts and 4 soakers. Which is enough inserts to be able to laundry every other day. I'm also most likely going to be making some of my OWN inserts as the GroVia shells are seperate and don't get dirty every change (*unless possibly a blow out lol)

Feels great to be making decisions and getting set-up. I find it helps with the wait. I've heard good things about Grovias. I just can't help it. I need to say out loud that you still won't know until she is born what shape/model baby you'll have. Some diapers will work better than others for different body types. Those adorable itti d'lish diapers never worked for us for example. I was happy I only bought 3 of them since they were expensive! We ended up loving bum genius and blueberry. Cloth has a pretty good resale value though so you'll get something out of them if they aren't a good fit. Just be prepared for anything since you can't know beforehand. Grovias are sized right? Just be prepared that very few diapers aside from newborn diapers will work properly for the first 5-6 weeks since there is very little fat around the legs. 



Nits said:


> Also, I've been thinking, it'd be cool to know your real names (for those who want to). Mine is Ana and this is the latest photo of my bump (26 weeks)

Hi Ana! My name is Monique :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi Ana!
I am Nic.
This is my 30 week bump!!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/e98ee22d.jpg


----------



## zombina

I'm Jess :hi: and I don't have a current pic of my bump, am sure it'd be blurry if I tried to take one, he's moving about that much!!!! :D xx


----------



## Thorpedo11

I hope I can join this thread. Im Kim and I'm due May 31st =] with my little bundle of pink named Brooklyn.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thorpedo11 said:


> I hope I can join this thread. Im Kim and I'm due May 31st =] with my little bundle of pink named Brooklyn.

Hello Of course you can join!! Congratulations. xxx


----------



## cliqmo

Nits said:


> Also, I've been thinking, it'd be cool to know your real names (for those who want to).

My name is Alison, but please call me Ali unless I am getting told off :haha: 



Thorpedo11 said:


> I hope I can join this thread. Im Kim and I'm due May 31st =] with my little bundle of pink named Brooklyn.

Kim I am also due 31st May :yipee: 

Welcome to the thread! Is this your first? xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Thorpedo11 said:


> I hope I can join this thread. Im Kim and I'm due May 31st =] with my little bundle of pink named Brooklyn.

Welcome! Another California girl I see! I'm originally from San Diego but have been living in Finland with my husband and son for 5+ years now.


----------



## bumpin2012

Im Meghan - will be getting a more recent bump pic soon, but here is my 29 week bump!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: ladies!!! Just had a little catch up :haha: corr you have been busy!! Hope everyone is okay after their aches and pains, no sex and peeing pants episodes, sounds just like my life at the moment too :haha: oh the glamor of it all :dohh:

Sorry been MIA for a while I have been on nights so all I do is eat work, sleep, shower eat work etc etc 

It was my Bday last week and we went out for a meal on Friday and to the cinema which ended up being on the Sat instead as I passed out in the restaurant :rofl: oh dear!!! I was fine, wasn't embarrassed about what happened but just a little embarrassed at how the staff handled it :dohh: oh well all is okay and bubs is fine albeit still breech but won't worry about that just yet!!!

Oh and my name is Jen btw :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi Jen :wave: 
Sorry to hear about the fainting!! Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks lovely :hugs: I was just worried they thought we were trying to get out of paying the bill as it happened as we were paying for the meal :haha: but yes all okay! Hope you are okay? Is your bubba still breech too? x


----------



## FlowerFairy

:haha: quite a good way to avoid paying!!

Yeah I am fne thank and yep, she's still breech. I keep trying to spend time on all 4's etc but she's not for shifting yet!! You hear so many people saying there babies flip all the time, but she doesnt, she stays with his jabbing feet down!! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know :rofl:

I know that they have plenty of time to turn but I still worry :nope: mine hasn't budged either!! I think she has then have a quick feel and no head still under my ribs - hope they both turn!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Hey everyone, I'm Kez - I don't have any recent bump pictures tbh - been too busy!

How does everyone know what position they're baba is lying I havent a clue!

The cloth diapers/nappies sound good - we want to use them and will be researching the different UK brands soon!


----------



## FlowerFairy

This is my 3 rd baby and I know how the pther 2 felt, then at my MW app she told me baby was breech and I can only feel kicks downwards! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Im fairly certain that baby is head down, even though most of the movements I feel are low down. Baby had the hiccupps for the first time last night and I felt the movements dead center and just above my pubic bone. 

So I need some advice on a bit of a sticky situation.

When I was in my 2nd last year of university (so this would be the end of 2005) I was overwhelmed with schoolwork and life, and the girl I considered one of my best friends decided she was going to just stop talking to me. I had tried several times to talk to her, and try and find out what her issue was. I called her daily for 2 weeks and never got an answer. I heard through mutual friends that her issue was that I had no time for her, and she couldn't believe that I was too busy to party on the weekends with her. So I let it go, moved on with my lifeI finished school, moved to another province, got myself settled and quite happy with my life.

Now fast forward more than 6 years later: I got an email from her on facebook. I guess she had seen a conversation between me and a mutual friend discussing my pregnancy and thats what propmted the message. In it she tells me that she misses my friendship, and blah blah blah. My first inclincation is to say f#$% it, and not reply (Im pretty good at holding a grudge). OH thinks that I should give her a chance being that we were such good friends at one time and all this stuff happened when we were young and she just didn't understand the stress I was under and blah blah blah... so now im at a loss of how to respond. What do you all think?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I like second chances, so I'd probably just message her back and in a nice way explain how the end of your friendship affected you and at the moment being pregnant you're not looking for any stress, but you'd wuite like to meet for coffee and catch up with each other. There probably will be one of two outcomes, 1) you'll meet and it will be like old times and you'll want to rekinlde the friendship or 2) it will be awkward and uncomfortable and you can have your coffee, say your goodbyes and just keep a basic distant relationship.

Thats just me tho :flower: Good luck xx


----------



## bumpin2012

I wouldn't be able to meet for coffee or anything, we live in different provinces, with 2000 kms in between... so its not like we would be able to "have a friendship" I just dont know if its worth it...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ah, I forget not everyone is accross the town from each other!! Hmmm, might not be worth it then x


----------



## DianaM

Yay!! Another cloth diapering mom!!! I'm way too excited to start cloth diapering!! 

Monique ---- I am going to take your advise and tomorrow my best friend and I are going to a local store that sells different brands and styles of cloth diapers.. I'm going to ask what they recommend, as far as the GroVia's which I'm super attached to already having only seen a few different styles and types I'll be reallly comparing them to the other ones that I see and feel. 

Also!!!! Tomorrow I'm going to look at a baby monitor I found on Kijiji... it's an "Angelcare" monitor. It's the one that comes with the sensor mat to tell if the baby stops breathing.. I'm really excited to see how it works. She's only asking $40 for it and in the stores they are well over $100 and up. I'll also be picking up all the small things I have forgotten over the last few months, can't believe tomorrow I'll be in the single digits for weeks left!!! YAY!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Bumpin I think your old school friend sounds high maintenance  What kind of friend ditches you because you are busy? :dohh: 

In my experience she is unlikely to have changed (people really do get older and not wiser!) however I suppose as she has gone to the effort it might be nice to get in touch?? 

I would say have a polite FB exchange but keep her at a (physical and emotional) distance, with bubs on the way and life ticking along nicely without her it doesn't seem like you have lost out on much without her in the last 6yrs and she is quite likely to still be an 'all or nothing' type of friend anyway :thumbup:


----------



## vespersonicca

I'd send a cautious message with an open mind. It might actually be a great thing she is far away. A FB friend doesn't have to be high maintenance. I just bock what I don't want and you can easily decide at any point that it's not working for you. Just do what feels right. I would pop her a message though. She might even just need to explain herself and move on with life. Just don't stress either way.


----------



## Boothh

Im Becki :hi:

And this is my 28 week bump picture taken yesterday!
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/ff02da9b.jpg


----------



## Nits

woooow, there's a lot of new posts =D

Thanks for the pics and names, glad you liked the idea!! I'm due for my 28-week pic this Tuesday ^_^
I'm getting so excited to meet our little girl! 

I don't know if I told you but I'm on antibiotics (amoxicilin). I've been taking them since Wednesday and my sore throat is still not competely gone =S 
I hate being on antibiotics and I hate how many people have looked at me judgementally when I told them I was. Both my doctor and midwife said it's ok, and I don't want my infection to go to my lungs... why are you trying to make me feel even more guilty? 
Amy has been moving and kicking as usual. 

The good news is that people have been buying us a ton of stuff. Amy's grandparents are spoiling her so much! Between my mom, my brother and my in-laws, we got the high chair, the stroller (pram), an ergo baby carrier, a gym mat, an exersaucer. Those are all super expensive things.


----------



## DianaM

Beautiful bump pic!!!! 

Ok ladies.... so I gotta ask... cuz it's nearing the time and I've gotten all of my hospital bag and diaper bag packed except for ONE thing........ Post Partum Pads.... 
With my son the hospital supplied me with them for about a week until I went to another part of the hospital (*because we had the stay at the NICU) then I was on my own... My mom was the one who picked them up for me last time since I was at the hospital 24/7 and she got me "Always" pads... they ended up giving me a HORRIBLE rash and I can't for the life of me remember what we had tried next... any suggestions???


----------



## DianaM

Nits said:


> woooow, there's a lot of new posts =D
> 
> Thanks for the pics and names, glad you liked the idea!! I'm due for my 28-week pic this Tuesday ^_^
> I'm getting so excited to meet our little girl!
> 
> I don't know if I told you but I'm on antibiotics (amoxicilin). I've been taking them since Wednesday and my sore throat is still not competely gone =S
> I hate being on antibiotics and I hate how many people have looked at me judgementally when I told them I was. Both my doctor and midwife said it's ok, and I don't want my infection to go to my lungs... why are you trying to make me feel even more guilty?
> Amy has been moving and kicking as usual.
> 
> The good news is that people have been buying us a ton of stuff. Amy's grandparents are spoiling her so much! Between my mom, my brother and my in-laws, we got the high chair, the stroller (pram), an ergo baby carrier, a gym mat, an exersaucer. Those are all super expensive things.

That really sucks that you have a sore throat :( I'm allergic to Amoxicilin (*as well as a TON of other meds)... they tried to give it to me when my little chihuahua bit me instead of her chew toy early on in the pregnancy for infection... we ended up on the phone with "infectious diseases" to see exactly what I could take... People can be so judgemental over things... you need to take care of YOU too because the baby needs you to be healthy. If your dr and midwife say those antibiotics are fine then I would tell people to screw off lol. 

That's SO exciting that people are buying you lots of nice things!!! It's so nice to have a good family <3 My parents along with my "soon to be" in-laws were great when we had our son and they have been great with helping with this little one too :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

DianaM said:


> Beautiful bump pic!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies.... so I gotta ask... cuz it's nearing the time and I've gotten all of my hospital bag and diaper bag packed except for ONE thing........ Post Partum Pads....
> With my son the hospital supplied me with them for about a week until I went to another part of the hospital (*because we had the stay at the NICU) then I was on my own... My mom was the one who picked them up for me last time since I was at the hospital 24/7 and she got me "Always" pads... they ended up giving me a HORRIBLE rash and I can't for the life of me remember what we had tried next... any suggestions???

Get the thick ones, normally own brand maternity pads will do prob get them from your health/drug store or from a baby store etc not sure where in Canada though :dohh: anyway don't get always or bodyform or anything that are for periods etc etc or perfumed ones because these are designed to draw fluid away and have other chemicals in them, this is what causes rashes and infections and are bad espesh for people who have stitches. HTH :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

vespersonicca said:


> That photo shoot idea is SO SO SO cool! If DH seemed really interested in my pregnant body verses the non pregnant one (not that he complains AT ALL and he says I'm beautiful) I would totally love to do that! *Wish I could see a picture just out of curiosity*. What kind of clothes/accessories did you have?


Go on to my profile page, I loaded one of my favs - dont worry, its nothing scary :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG that is very beautiful!


----------



## DianaM

WOW!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!! That is SUCH a good picture!!! I really need to get on booking my maternity photos lol


----------



## vespersonicca

Wow! What an amazing photo! I bet you will also be happy years from now to have had them taken. 

Diana - can't recall what I used once I got home but they were something long with full absorbancy without perfume... probably some eco-brand. I didn't have any problems. I always find that when I have my period, for example (before I switched to the moon cup) that I would get irritation/rash downstairs. I think it's just from the constant moisture and period blood exposure. I would put a little of zinc baby rash cream and I got instand relief.


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> That photo shoot idea is SO SO SO cool! If DH seemed really interested in my pregnant body verses the non pregnant one (not that he complains AT ALL and he says I'm beautiful) I would totally love to do that! *Wish I could see a picture just out of curiosity*. What kind of clothes/accessories did you have?
> 
> 
> Go on to my profile page, I loaded one of my favs - dont worry, its nothing scary :haha:Click to expand...

jeez, you are one hot mama!!!! =D

One of my best friends is a really good (amateur) photographer. She's actually a graphic designer, and I keep meaning to have a session so she can take photos of me, my husband and bump (with plenty of clothing on, though :haha:)

I need to get working on that, she's going back to Argentina in two weeks :cry:


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I forgot you can't use tampons after you have the baby! Great :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ladies! I was sooo thrilled with how well the photos turned out, I generally hate 95% of all photos of me, so having enough photos to fill an album was wonderful!

Not much new here. I finally see an OB on tuesday!


----------



## shopgirl771

DianaM said:


> Also!!!! Tomorrow I'm going to look at a baby monitor I found on Kijiji... it's an "Angelcare" monitor. It's the one that comes with the sensor mat to tell if the baby stops breathing.. I'm really excited to see how it works. She's only asking $40 for it and in the stores they are well over $100 and up. I'll also be picking up all the small things I have forgotten over the last few months, can't believe tomorrow I'll be in the single digits for weeks left!!! YAY!!!


i cant recommend angelcare enough. i just wish id had ours from the beginning with #1. we didnt get it until he was about 4/5 months and started rolling and decided he preferred to sleep on his front which panicked me hence wanting the sensor pad monitor. but if wed have had it in the early days i think i would have been much more relaxed and not checking up on him every two seconds lol.
we got a second hand one first but it broke as it just got bashed to death on our travels visiting friends and family but i think even at full price they are worth every penny so we just bought a brand new one this time.

well were back from hospital now. i got admitted late last week with a suspected clot on my lungs:cry:
after having alot of people looking at me very worried and having x rays and being injected with radiation for scans it turns out it was only indegestion!!!!:blush::haha:
yes it sounds funny now but im still upset i had to put my baby thru all that crap just for friggin indigestion:growlmad:


----------



## cliqmo

KendraNoell said:


> Man I forgot you can't use tampons after you
> have the baby! Great :(

I didn't know this :nope: .What a bombshell :dohh: I hate hate hate towels- hopefully it will all seem worth it once LO is here :cloud9: 



shopgirl771 said:


> I cant recommend angelcare enough...
> 
> We're back from hospital now. I got admitted late last week with a suspected clot on my lungs :cry: after having alot of people looking at me very worried and having x rays and being injected with radiation for scans it turns out it was only indigestion!!!! :blush: :haha:

My sister used the Angelcare and swore by it too, so that is definitely still on the purchase list :thumbup: 

Sorry to hear you have been having a stressful time in hospital- glad all turned out well in the end :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Cliqmo, trust me once you've given birth the last thing you will want to do is stick anything up there :haha: the pads are amazing, I had soo many stitches last time and the huge pads were a godsend and like a cushion for my bits when I sat down haha x


----------



## Jai_Jai

couldn't agree more with Becky! on top of that I would be surprised if you could keep a tampon in especially initially :dohh: I couldn't think of anything worse than putting a tampon up my hooha after birth :shock:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yep the tampon thing makes me cringe :haha:
I love big fat squigy maternity towels to make sitting down and getting up again much more pleasant !! Yay for the sexy side of Post natal time!!! x


----------



## Nits

Since we are on this topic, for those of you already experienced mommies: 
Where do you get maternity pads (I know some of us are in American and some in England or beyond...) but anyway, I buy most of my stuff on amazon but this is all they have: 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...itary+pads&sprefix=maternity+sanitary,aps,199

They are mostly regular Maxi pads. And the ones that are maternity are fricking expensive!!!! Are regular maxi pads enough??? 0.o


----------



## FlowerFairy

I get mine from UK supermarket, Tesco x


----------



## KendraNoell

I read somewhere that regular maxis are enough and that you should bring your own anyway cause the crap they give you at the hospital is granny panties and a freaking foam brick LOL


----------



## Boothh

I thought the point of mat pads was that they didn't absorb like normal pads for periods do, and they are easier to spot signs of infection? 
I got mine from tesco last time but I know mothercare do some with wings now which I might try out x


----------



## purple_kiwi

Tbh I have never even seen maternity ones around like any store here :shrug: maybe I didn't look hard enough though. Last time I just bought a large package of mixed absorbencies then 2 small packs of like overnight ones just in case and it was enough I even had quite a few left after. I honestly did not like what the hospital gave me it had like a plasticy feel to it and was so huge that it hardly even seemed to fit properly at all it was just very awkard to even walk with.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Normal pads have a mesh on them which can catch on any stitches. Not reccomended for those first few days. MAternity pads are soft and more like cotton wool much better fro tender lady bits x


----------



## cliqmo

This conversation is freaking me out more than any episode of OBEM has managed to!! :dohh:

I had a d&c after miscarriage a year ago and only wore a pad for about an hour before switching to tampons  ... The idea of _appreciating_ awful bulky wadding for the brief reprieve of discomfort makes me want to cry :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Cliqmo, trust me once you've given birth the last thing you will want to do is stick anything up there :haha: the pads are amazing, I had soo many stitches last time and the huge pads were a godsend and like a cushion for my bits when I sat down haha x

My sentiments exactly. I couldn't believe the size and thickness of the ones that were available to me in my hospital! I didn't know they came so big... they also had really ghastly netted underwear to wear them with and I was very comfortable! 

On another note, I cheated and took a belly picture a few days early since I thought I was looking cute. We've been taking every 5 weeks until we hit 30 and then every other week. Here's me at 29+4
 



Attached Files:







P1050657.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Boothh

I never really bled after my D&Cs and was never that sore but honestly it gets so bruised during birth haha, I remember that first wee and couldn't even feel it coming out cus everything was that swollen and I couldn't even wipe had to dab with wipes oh I'm crossing my legs thinking about it hahah x


----------



## vespersonicca

I was in the hospital for 4 days since I had tearing and stitches downstairs. I was def dabbing dry after the toilet and showering for at least 2 weeks. I loved the big bulky pads for no other reason than they provided padding! By the time I got out of the hospital, the regular huge pads you can get from the store were fine. Nic, never thought about the netting on some pads. I don't think mine had any. Good reminder though to make sure I get some without it again this time around. Of course I'm hoping for an easier birth, no tearing, and a shorter visit this time too!


----------



## DianaM

Yeah there is NO WAY you wanna be sticking ANYTHING up there after birth lol. WAY too painful! The hospital gave me a squeeze bottle to use every time I went to the bathroom. I just filled it with warm water and as I was peeing I used the warm water to dilute it. I used that for a few weeks everytime I went to the bathroom and it was great. I also had a the "WORST bladder infection" the dr said he'd ever seen from the catheter (which I told them would happen if they made me have one) so of course if you've ever had a bladder infection you know that it BURNS to pee. As for pads after birth I ended up going with "Kotex Overnights" it's what the pharmacy suggested. DO NOT BUY "ALWAYS Pads" the pharmacist said they are not good for after birth and most people get a reaction to them after having a baby. We'll see how the Kotex goes.....


----------



## DianaM

I am SO glad that you guys have great reviews on the angelcare!! I'm so excited to use it! I had the same thing with my son where every SECOND I was up checking to see if he was breathing. I'll for sure be able to sleep a LOT better with this monitor. I just remember my son coughing on his vomit and having to put him upside down and hit his butt to get him to breath. It was the scariest thing in my life watching my baby turn blue.


----------



## vespersonicca

DianaM said:


> Yeah there is NO WAY you wanna be sticking ANYTHING up there after birth lol. WAY too painful! The hospital gave me a squeeze bottle to use every time I went to the bathroom. I just filled it with warm water and as I was peeing I used the warm water to dilute it. I used that for a few weeks everytime I went to the bathroom and it was great.

One reason I love living in Finland is that we have these wonderful little hand showers hooked up to the sinks and they are fab for washing up. They have been a lifesaver with washing poo off cloth diapers too! The pressure is determined by how fully you turn on the sink so it was perfect for after birth. A warm gentle flow always felt soothing and made me feel clean. Don't worry you first-timers! This too shall pass. You'll be too enamored with your baby to mind or you'll be fast asleep! :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I feel a bit mean scaring first time mums :blush: It's worth every pain, ache, bleed, stitch I can promise you that xx


----------



## DianaM

Oh that DOES sound awesome! I wish we had that here... I'll have to invest in something similar to rinse off my diapers. 

And yes, first time moms.... It's OBVIOUSLY not that bad or NON of us would be doing it a second and third time around lol. I would go through it a million times over because nothing compares to seeing and holding that baby <3 you really forget about all the pain and everything the min that baby is born :)


----------



## Nits

Hahahaha, you ladies have been great with all the responses. The kotex Vs Always bit of info was very useful. I'll buy overnight pads and talk to my midwife about those first few days.
And don't worry, you are not scaring me at all. If anything, I am getting more and more excited!!! =D

people have been super generous and given us plenty of stuff, I feel like I'm all set to go! hehe. And I still have my babyshower this Sunday. I don't know where I'll put everything.

As for the monitor, we live in a super small (very very small) house, so I'm not getting one at least until we move. She'll sleep right next to us, anyway, and for the rest of the time, trust me, I'll hear her. But, it's good to know AngelCare has possitive reviews. 

I had my glucose test done today. The midwife was surprised because I drank that thing super fast :haha: They'll call me if it comes back abnormal but the drink wasn't at all bad (I didn't know what to expect, so many women hate it). Everything else was great. My belly was measuring 27 cm (I'm 27w6d), blood pressure was great and baby's Hb was 155. Midwife was happy with everything.

Vesper, you are looking cute! I should take another photo tonight, I'll post it later.

Last note... I can't remember who was depressed because last month they gained 7 lbs.. (maybe it was diana?) Anyway, I wanted to say that the same happened to me between weeks 20 and 24, I put on 8 lbs (I had been gaining a pound a week before that). And then, this month, I only gained 1 lb. I didn't change my diet or anything, I just let my body do what it needed. Midwife was happy with the weight gain and baby is growing. So... for me, that goes to show that sometimes we just need to let our bodies do what they need to do and stop obsessing over things (and I think doctors and midwives can make the obsessing even worse sometimes). 

Ok, super long post. Talk to you all later =)


----------



## bumpin2012

I put on 8 lbs over xmas...

I think i've gained a totoal of 13 so far...


----------



## Boothh

We are making it sound bad but at the time you don't really notice because you're too occupied with the new baby, it's only looking back you remember it was horrible, same with pregnancy though I honestly forgot about all the discomfort and bad bits until now when they are all appearing again :haha:

Iv put 23lbs on so far but I'm only 7lbs over pre pregnancy because of the weight I lost in first tri, my jeans still button because my baby likes to sit super high, I cheering myself for the jeans but really I wish he would drop abut so I could breathe and not have to live off gaviscon lol x


----------



## Nits

I've gained 24 lbs total. I didn't lose any weight at the beginning and put on 6 lbs during the first trimester.
Anyway, I ddidn't want to turn this into a question of how much weight we've gained, it was more to make a point that our bodies know what to do.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> I've gained 24 lbs total. I didn't lose any weight at the beginning and put on 6 lbs during the first trimester.
> Anyway, I ddidn't want to turn this into a question of how much weight we've gained, it was more to make a point that our bodies know what to do.

Hehe I'm hoping my body kows what it's doing because I'be gained way more than what you ladies are posting! :blush:


----------



## cliqmo

I have gained 28lbs (2st in UK money) already and I am several weeks behind most of you :dohh:

Initially I was freaked out but I am doing virtually no exercise compared to normal because I sold my horse and I am eating whenever I am hungry (probably 90% of my consumption is healthy stuff, just in volume!) so I figure weight gain is pretty inevitable :shrug:

I am determined to trust my body for now and will focus on getting back in shape later :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

I gained loads with my son and he was healthy and perfect, this time I had abit extra already so that's probably partly to do with it! As long as you eat healthily and try and have a healthyish life style then the weight you put on is what's needed isn't it, everyone is different! x


----------



## Boothh

How is everyone? 
1 more week for me til I hit the 30s can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going,
Realising I'll be at term in 8 weeks has panicked me into baby shopping! I bought bottles, blankets and a playnest yesterday aswell as some more clothes socks bibs etc, and bought the bouncy chair last week, just looking at play gyms and swings this morning! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi!!
Im heading toward 32 weeks and I can't believe it!1 Had 2 days of period pain, crampng ad painful BH so I cleaned my bathroom in case I needed to be checked and my MIL had to come round :haha: 
I'm really sore, but nothing like blood or waters etc so I think it's just my body getting ready, and the fact it's baby 3. I must pack some stuff together just in case tho. Trying to rest as much as poss but that's almost impossible with a 2 year old!!

xx


----------



## mightyspu

The 30s to me seem like the home stretch :) its lovely but scary isn't it?
Have been diagnosed with GD, so I'm not allowed to go over, so I at least know I'll see lo within 10 weeks. Eeeeee! Could be 7 though. Going to have to hit that :ignore: button, I'm scaring myself now! :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone!! Glad to come back after a few nights at work and see that everyone is doing well :hugs: I am also doing well just wish bubs would turn now!!

I haven't weighed myself for ages but think I have put on about 8 kilos so far which is a lot less than last time - was bigger to begin with and have just been super busy with work etc so don't have time for breaks sometimes :nope: not good! 

Glad 1st time Mums are not getting freaked out because it IS the MOST amazing thing you will EVER do!!! 

I cannot believe we are all hitting the 30's it has gone soooo fast and before we know it we will all start popping them out!!!

I remember last time we all had a text buddy (in the same country if possible) to text and let know when baby was born etc etc - just wondered if people fancied doing it again - we can then just put a little birth notification in here and updates etc - tis fun and exciting, then put in your siggy who your text buddy is - what do you all think? xx


----------



## vespersonicca

30 week today for me! Funny how that seems SO much more than 29! I like the text buddy idea but I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in Finland here... We do send a message to my FB though so maybe I could add a couple active people there and they would see and update here? I don't usually add "strangers" because I post so many pictures and whatnot but I think this would be fine.


----------



## Nits

Hi ladies!!

Was away on a mini vacation in Boston for the last two days :happydance: I saw the perfect dresser for amy at a thrift shop, so I put it in the car and drove all the way back home with it (in the middle of a snow storm, it was like 6 hours). Now I have somewhere to put her clothes. Everyone has given me so much clothes, I didn't know where to put them. 

I can't believe some of you are 30 weeks or over already! I'm 28 weeks, and I'm feeling great so far. I am definitely getting more excited/anxious for her to be out. She's been moving every day, sometimes quite strong. I love feeling her, it feels like she's saying "hi" to me. 

MightySpu, sorry about your GD =S Hopefully it'll just go away after birth. 

I can't do text messages I guess, but I'll keep posting here and I hope the ones who are further ahead will keep in touch to let us know when their babies are born =)


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi everyone

My its been quiet in here!

Im officially off work now... Was back in the early labor unit - this time I had to leave work for it! Really thought I was in labor, tons of pain in my abdomen that increased and decreased, back pain, and just feeling awful! I really didn't think pain like that could be anything else... I was having an episode of renal colic... apparently, the pain of renal colic is worse than childbirth. So I guess I can say im prepared!

Im in for the texting buddy/facebook buddy, whatever works best!


----------



## frangi33

hey bumpin sorry to hear about your renal colic that must suck :( 

I've had spd developing the last few weeks so got the midwife to refer me to a physio when I saw her today.

Has anyone started any antenatal classes? They aren't started till about 32 weeks round here...


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh bumpin sorry about the renal colic - not nice at all :hugs: hope you don't get anymore pain like that :hugs:

frangi - sorry you have SPD it is hideous :( I can barely move let alone walk some days so I do hope to God yours does not get that bad, good idea to see the physio they can give you some good tips and a support belt to help pull it all back in a bit!! not started ante-natal classes and I won't bother this time but they norm are around 30-34wks so you guys will all be going soon if you decided to :) They are good fun and you can meet some lovely people there!! :)


----------



## Boothh

FF - I know what you mean! We are potty training at the moment and I never get 5 minutes to myself it seems! DH comes home early Friday afternoons so iv sneaked upstairs and just lying in bed catching up on here :haha: he is off all weekend too this week so I'm going to make the most of the break!

Mightyspu - exactly it just seems like wow 3/4 of the way through and I'm still so unprepared! Sorry to here of your GD! I havnt heard anything from my tests so im assuming I'm all clear,

Jai_jai - I remember the text buddy thing and it worked out really well for our group didn't it! I'm happy to do it again :)

Bumpin - wow that must have been scary! Glad to hear it wasn't labour though and you are okay!*

Frangi - we didn't do any classes last time and don't plan to this time either, I hope you have fun at yours though :) hope you'd SPD doesn't get too bad, mine is pretty mild to the point I dont like to say it's actually SPD, some days I have to take painkillers for it and really struggle to get comfortable but other days it's okay! Just remember to keep your legs together as much as possible and a pillow between knees at night has really helped me (well I actually have s rolled up duvet wrapped around my legs and under my bump to support me and it really helps!)

as for me -*
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/42a02184.jpg
These are two of the beautiful blankets I bought yesterday, I'm so in love with the giraffe one I'm going to go back and get the whole bedding range for the cot and crib hehe, 
Our playnest arrived today and I blew it up to see how big it was, well my toddler adores it and he's been playing in it all afternoon, he asked could he share it with the baby when I said it was for the baby and he even took his nap in there this afternoon :haha: at least we will get our money out of it and know the new baby won't grow out of it fast haha! 

Has anybody started to think if hospital bag yet? I wrote a list out a week or so ago but havnt bought anything on it yet! I DID buy myself a hospital bag yesterday though so I'm planning to start getting everything together over the next few weeks :) 

Wow this has turned into a monster post lol!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm happy to give my number to anyone !! If someone wants to organise a buddy system etc for letting the group know?
With me being one of the first due, if I find I have baby and can't update I can get Admin to change it so someone else can update the first post. We can cross that bridge when we come to it if need be.... I imagine Ill be on here just as much :blush:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had a doctors appointment yesterday and gained like almost 4lbs since last time i was there so around 1lb a week. Now apparently I have appointments every 2 weeks :/ which he didn't explain why as last time it wasn't like this till way later on so im a bit worried and i will getting another ultrasound to look at the babys kidneys soon. I keep thinking something is going to go wrong right now seems so hard not to.


----------



## Nits

Purple, I have appointments every 2 weeks starting now too. I'm sure everything is ok.


----------



## HellBunny

I've got the urge to tidy this house right now, i only got 2.5 hours sleep last night aswell so i don't know whats wrong with me! :rofl:
We have started washing baby clothes! Yay! Just need to sort out the HUGE ironing pile now.. i will tackle that tomorrow, but i need to start cleaning, its like it has to be done now! arghhh


----------



## Nits

quick update: 28 week bump =D
First third trimester pics!!!

It doesn't feel nearly as big in real life. I'm surprised to see how big it looks!
 



Attached Files:







28 semanas perfil 2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









28 semanas perfil pancita.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









28 semanas frente pancita.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purple_kiwi

Nits said:


> Purple, I have appointments every 2 weeks starting now too. I'm sure everything is ok.

Thank you just worried me because last time it was every 3 weeks till like 33-34 weeks or somthing like that just been kind of emotional the last few days so doesn't help lol. Great bump photos! feels like mine has barely changed for the last few weeks


----------



## Boothh

Lovely bump!

I have my next appointment for 31 weeks and I'll have one this week too when she rings me so mine are every 2 weeks now too xx


----------



## vespersonicca

:hi: Hello ladies! It's official! I'm 30 weeks and have introduced yet another pillow into the bed for the night time! :haha: Now I have 3. :blush: Had a lovely day out grocery shopping with the family and a nice quick trip to the recycling center where I dropped off some old baby clothes I didn't care to use again. Found a great little tikes slide for our backyard for 7 for my toddler! :happydance: Here's my 30 week bump and one of me and my son saying hello to little brother!
 



Attached Files:







P1050754.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9









P1050759.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bumpin2012

Vesper: You look great! 

Im doing my 32 week picture on tues... I can't believe im saying that!

Purple: I wouldn't worry about the frequency of appts, every dr has a different idea of how often he/she wants to see their patients. I've started biweekly appointments too. If there was something that your dr was worried about, they would discuss it with you.


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks bumpin! Whew! Just painted my toenails! It was HARD! :haha: I kept getting out of breathe bending forward to reach...:blush:


----------



## zombina

vespersonicca said:


> :hi: Hello ladies! It's official! I'm 30 weeks and have introduced yet another pillow into the bed for the night time! :haha: Now I have 3. :blush: Had a lovely day out grocery shopping with the family and a nice quick trip to the recycling center where I dropped off some old baby clothes I didn't care to use again. Found a great little tikes slide for our backyard for 7 for my toddler! :happydance: Here's my 30 week bump and one of me and my son saying hello to little brother!

Lovely bump! You look fab! So jealous you live in Finland too, I really want to visit there one day!!

How on earth did you manage to paint your toes and how long did it take?! I can't even put my socks on without struggling for breath!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Nits

Vesper, the pic of you with your two little guys is adorable!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

frangi33 said:


> hey bumpin sorry to hear about your renal colic that must suck :(
> 
> I've had spd developing the last few weeks so got the midwife to refer me to a physio when I saw her today.
> 
> Has anyone started any antenatal classes? They aren't started till about 32 weeks round here...

Ugh I have had SPD for a few months now and apparently my Dr doesn't care. And I'm honestly tired of people telling me when I complain about pain that I'm not any different than any other pregnant woman out there. To me, this feels more extreme than it should be.



Boothh said:


> FF - I know what you mean! We are potty training at the moment and I never get 5 minutes to myself it seems! DH comes home early Friday afternoons so iv sneaked upstairs and just lying in bed catching up on here :haha: he is off all weekend too this week so I'm going to make the most of the break!
> 
> Mightyspu - exactly it just seems like wow 3/4 of the way through and I'm still so unprepared! Sorry to here of your GD! I havnt heard anything from my tests so im assuming I'm all clear,
> 
> Jai_jai - I remember the text buddy thing and it worked out really well for our group didn't it! I'm happy to do it again :)
> 
> Bumpin - wow that must have been scary! Glad to hear it wasn't labour though and you are okay!*
> 
> Frangi - we didn't do any classes last time and don't plan to this time either, I hope you have fun at yours though :) hope you'd SPD doesn't get too bad, mine is pretty mild to the point I dont like to say it's actually SPD, some days I have to take painkillers for it and really struggle to get comfortable but other days it's okay! Just remember to keep your legs together as much as possible and a pillow between knees at night has really helped me (well I actually have s rolled up duvet wrapped around my legs and under my bump to support me and it really helps!)
> 
> as for me -*
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/boothh1234/42a02184.jpg
> These are two of the beautiful blankets I bought yesterday, I'm so in love with the giraffe one I'm going to go back and get the whole bedding range for the cot and crib hehe,
> Our playnest arrived today and I blew it up to see how big it was, well my toddler adores it and he's been playing in it all afternoon, he asked could he share it with the baby when I said it was for the baby and he even took his nap in there this afternoon :haha: at least we will get our money out of it and know the new baby won't grow out of it fast haha!
> 
> Has anybody started to think if hospital bag yet? I wrote a list out a week or so ago but havnt bought anything on it yet! I DID buy myself a hospital bag yesterday though so I'm planning to start getting everything together over the next few weeks :)
> 
> Wow this has turned into a monster post lol!

GORGEOUS blanket! I love the giraffe one as well since my theme is jungle safari type!



vespersonicca said:


> :hi: Hello ladies! It's official! I'm 30 weeks and have introduced yet another pillow into the bed for the night time! :haha: Now I have 3. :blush: Had a lovely day out grocery shopping with the family and a nice quick trip to the recycling center where I dropped off some old baby clothes I didn't care to use again. Found a great little tikes slide for our backyard for 7 for my toddler! :happydance: Here's my 30 week bump and one of me and my son saying hello to little brother!

So super cute!! I love the picture with big brother, I am sure he is so proud :)


----------



## Boothh

Vesper lovely pics and I love your top! :)

Had a lovely day today, tired now though! DH took LO for a walk this morning so I got to do my nails and my eyebrows! I can still reach my toenails too :haha:
I walked to my friends house earlier and it's 30 mins up hill, I really struggled! Had to keep stopping and now my hips are killing!

Can't sleep either! So just spent 2 hours joining up to baby sites online for freebies lol!


----------



## swood9

Hey ladies! 30 weeks already, I can't believe it! Was diagnosed with Gd so at this point I'm just hungry all the time! I'm measuring at 33 weeks so i have to have another ultrasound to find out how big Lo is getting. Oy. I just want him to be okay, and I can't keep from getting ahead of myself. If hes getting too big.I just want a c section when the time comes because I've read horror stories about the stress of being too big harming the baby during birth...even some stillbirth. So lets just hope he isnt too big! Im also down to do the text buddy, I live in the states.


----------



## KendraNoell

I really wish I could get another US so I know how big he is measuring. I have a feeling he's measuring way ahead as well. His movements have completely changed and there are no more rolls, just some jabs every once in a while, nothing like previous weeks.


----------



## bumpin2012

At my last appt I was measuring 31.5 and I was 31 weeks exactly... I think thats ok though... Kendra, is your uterus measuring big? I think as long as fundal height is within 2 weeks baby is average sized.


----------



## Nits

Swood, that sucks that you were diagnosed with GD =S

Kedra, my movements have changed this last week too, but my belly is measuring right on track. She's not rolling anymore (I miss feeling that), I am feeling her super low and there are some kicks here and there. I still feel her every day and some kicks are still strong, but I miss feeling her more =(


In other news, I just had my baby shower :happydance:
I had it in my house, I didn't want to incovenience my friends, they all have small kids. But my friends did make me a cake and put together some games. I got so many presents I feel like I need a second home just for the baby stuff! Plenty of diapers too!!!!
I feel so emotional, I home alone now (hubby is at work) and I just want to cry, I feel so grateful that everyone was so so nice to us and our baby and at the same time I am feeling sad too. I am going back to the hormonal changes I had in the first trimester... I think I'm starting to have fears and anxieties, like, what if something goes wrong during delivery, or something happens to my baby or, worse yet, I do something that harms her in some way... I don't like these feelings...


----------



## swood9

Kendra, what is your fundal height? 

Nits, I have.the same fears. :/ its rough, and i have to stay off the internet because it.


----------



## vespersonicca

zombina said:


> Lovely bump! You look fab! So jealous you live in Finland too, I really want to visit there one day!!
> 
> How on earth did you manage to paint your toes and how long did it take?! I can't even put my socks on without struggling for breath!!! :haha: xx

Welcome to Finland! It is gorgeous here. I suggest you come in the Summer months though! I managed to paint my toenails with some difficulty... I was sitting with my legs spread and bent at the knees to get my feet as close as possible. I was leaning forward and turning my toes as I painted them since they weren't facing me entirely. I think it took 10-15 min. Nothing fancy. DH made a cheeky comment when I was trimming them. He said that I better do it now since I won't be able to for another 10 weeks! I told him that I might not be able to but he can! :haha: But he really helps with anything like that anyway. I think he'll have to help me tidy up downstairs soon. I can't see a thing anymore! :haha:



Nits said:


> Kedra, my movements have changed this last week too, but my belly is measuring right on track. She's not rolling anymore (I miss feeling that), I am feeling her super low and there are some kicks here and there. I still feel her every day and some kicks are still strong, but I miss feeling her more =(
> 
> In other news, I just had my baby shower :happydance:
> I had it in my house, I didn't want to incovenience my friends, they all have small kids. But my friends did make me a cake and put together some games. I got so many presents I feel like I need a second home just for the baby stuff! Plenty of diapers too!!!!
> 
> I feel so emotional, I home alone now (hubby is at work) and I just want to cry, I feel so grateful that everyone was so so nice to us and our baby and at the same time I am feeling sad too. I am going back to the hormonal changes I had in the first trimester... I think I'm starting to have fears and anxieties, like, what if something goes wrong during delivery, or something happens to my baby or, worse yet, I do something that harms her in some way... I don't like these feelings...

I think my little guy as flipped too. He def doesn't have as much room anymore. I do getting wave-like sensations but the kicks are mostly up high now. 

:happydance: for the baby shower! Mine is coming soon too. Can't wait. 

The pregnancy mood swings/worries/dreams/nightmares can be really off-putting. The worries in the end for a first timer in particular can really drain you. Try to relax the best you can and know that she will come out :hugs: Are you birthing in a hospital? Just remind yourself that the staff there do this all day, everyday, and have a lot of experience. They are also familiar with mommies and their worries. When the time comes to check in, it will all seem so surreal. As the labor progresses, you will likely focus on that in a more physical/mental way than emotional. It takes so much of you that there isn't as much room for you to worry.


----------



## Boothh

Iv started to get the mood swings too :/ I was a complete cow to DH all day yesterday but everything he did annoyed me! It's suddenly hit me that I actually have to give birth in a few weeks and I'm starting to wonder if ill cope as well as last time etc, and how I'll cope with 2 babies. And then with all the ailments on top I'm just generally grumpy! I think it's just a common thing in this stage if pregnancy x


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am grump/anxious and everything too - hopefully we can all pull through together!!

I don't mind doing the text/FB buddy list thing if ppl like :) just let me know who wants to buddy with who?

Anyone want to be mine? ha!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol... im such a grump these days too! Im so uncomfortable and because im rarely ever sick, I dont cope well at all! I feel lightly nauseated all the time. Im not sleeping well, because I can't sleep on my front or back, my left leg goes numb if I lay on my left side, and it just plain hurts to sleep on my right! 

I really do wish I was one of those women who enjoyed their pregnancy, but truth be told, Im hating being preggo...well most of it anyways...

My shower is going to be april 1. Its being hosted by my old work friends. I changed units a few years ago so im going to end up having 2 showers! The other one will be held after baby comes though...


----------



## bumpin2012

I think its just me and Diana in Canada...


----------



## FlowerFairy

I will give my number to anyone! I dont mind at all who I text xx


----------



## Boothh

I don't mind either x


----------



## purple_kiwi

I feel emotional all the time. I basically cried because my landlords said they want to look at something in the house I cleaned all day then they decided they didn't need to look.
I am afraid of baby being born to early (scheduled c-section for 10 days before my due date) and I won't be able to breastfeed her because she won't know what to do honestly its like my biggest fear right now.


----------



## HellBunny

my bump has had a massive growth spurt in the past day i'm sure! i've got a growth scan tomorrow due to GD x


----------



## swood9

HellBunny said:


> my bump has had a massive growth spurt in the past day i'm sure! i've got a growth scan tomorrow due to GD x

Had my gd growth scan today. Just as we figured, he's several weeks ahead. Not sure what it means het, anxious to speak to my doc. They spent a LONG time looking t my placenta and cord. Is this normal? When I asked her if my placenta looked normal, she wouldn't answer because she just "takes the pictures.". Understood, but she answered other questions.


----------



## Nits

aaaargh, ladies, it seems that between GD and our hormones, we are having a rough time.
I feel a lot better today because DH is home. I am so clingy, it's ridiculous. On top of it, DH made a few "jocking" comments about being jealous when the baby is born but, on the other hand, he also said he'll take the baby with him to the grocery store for 8 hours every day so I can sleep :haha: I guess it's not all bad. 

A friend lent me her breast pump, a very nice double medela. That thing looks scary though. The mere thought of putting that on my boob and turning it on makes me shiver 0.o

Also, baby dreams are back. I've been dreaming of her every night for the last few days. Last night I dreamed she was born but I hadn't seen her yet and I was back at work the following day. And the whole time at work I was just crying because I wanted to go home and meet my baby... Dh was at work with me and when I asked him why he wasn't home watching the baby, he just replied he wanted to have lunch with me (which is sweet, I guess).

Last topic: I've been feeling big flutters super low, down there. Sometimes I even feel them low and "behind", iykwim. I told a friend and she said baby is probable head down already and I am feeling her hands. What do you all think?


----------



## swood9

Nits said:


> aaaargh, ladies, it seems that between GD and our hormones, we are having a rough time.
> I feel a lot better today because DH is home. I am so clingy, it's ridiculous. On top of it, DH made a few "jocking" comments about being jealous when the baby is born but, on the other hand, he also said he'll take the baby with him to the grocery store for 8 hours every day so I can sleep :haha: I guess it's not all bad.
> 
> A friend lent me her breast pump, a very nice double medela. That thing looks scary though. The mere thought of putting that on my boob and turning it on makes me shiver 0.o
> 
> Also, baby dreams are back. I've been dreaming of her every night for the last few days. Last night I dreamed she was born but I hadn't seen her yet and I was back at work the following day. And the whole time at work I was just crying because I wanted to go home and meet my baby... Dh was at work with me and when I asked him why he wasn't home watching the baby, he just replied he wanted to have lunch with me (which is sweet, I guess).
> 
> Last topic: I've been feeling big flutters super low, down there. Sometimes I even feel them low and "behind", iykwim. I told a friend and she said baby is probable head down already and I am feeling her hands. What do you all think?

I feel tge same flutters and have for a few weeks now. Today I confirmed that.it is his hands!


----------



## Nits

Swood, that'd be awesome if she's positioned already (although she may still move). I was breech, legs crossed, so my mom had to have a c-section. It's not the end of the world but I'd like to have a chance of having a vaginal birth.
Apparently I was lazy even before being born :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know what my fundal height is, the Dr doesn't tell me when he measures.

Had a scare today... was in the birthing center for 6 hours with an IV after I ended up with regular contractions every 5 minutes... luckily I thought I was having a bladder infection so I called my Dr's office and they wanted to rule out preterm labor so I went into the hospital instead... turns out I was having contractions and didn't know that's what they were... there is no explanation for them other than its probably partially stress related and partially dehydration. Pretty scary experience though. I have to take at least the rest of the week off work now.


----------



## Boothh

Eek kendra glad your okay!! :hugs:

I keep getting quite painful BH, especially if I'm doing something like cleaning the kitchen etc, I have to stop and today I've woken up with a really painful stitch like feeling in the top of my bump! :( I had to get on all fours to stand up out of bed! Any idea what that could be?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Eek kendra glad your okay!! :hugs:
> 
> I keep getting quite painful BH, especially if I'm doing something like cleaning the kitchen etc, I have to stop and today I've woken up with a really painful stitch like feeling in the top of my bump! :( I had to get on all fours to stand up out of bed! Any idea what that could be?

I wish I do know. I'm in agony and it;s very similar, a stitch like burning pain. I'm hoping it's the uterus stretching. 
I've been awake a lot of last night with painful BH and only able to be pain free on my back, but then baby moves so much I have to turn over and my bump feels so sore and heavy!!
I hope we dont have this for the next 8-10 weeks :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

purple_kiwi said:


> I feel emotional all the time. I basically cried because my landlords said they want to look at something in the house I cleaned all day then they decided they didn't need to look.
> I am afraid of baby being born to early (scheduled c-section for 10 days before my due date) and I won't be able to breastfeed her because she won't know what to do honestly its like my biggest fear right now.

:hugs: Try to just enjoy the clean house and take it for what it is. Also, take it easy! Get rest and take breaks. Your baby is already sucking her fingers in the womb and swallowing amniotic fluid. She will know what to do. You'll just need to help her learn to latch on in the right position so you don't get sore. It's a learning experience for both of you if you haven't done it before, but babies naturally root for the nipple to feed. It's a survival tactic.


----------



## Boothh

FF that's it exactly like a burning feeling, it hurts when I cough too I hope it settles down abit or I'm going to have to take some painkillers! x


----------



## HellBunny

swood9 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> my bump has had a massive growth spurt in the past day i'm sure! i've got a growth scan tomorrow due to GD x
> 
> Had my gd growth scan today. Just as we figured, he's several weeks ahead. Not sure what it means het, anxious to speak to my doc. They spent a LONG time looking t my placenta and cord. Is this normal? When I asked her if my placenta looked normal, she wouldn't answer because she just "takes the pictures.". Understood, but she answered other questions.Click to expand...

Mine was quick today but when i had one with my little boy at 35 weeks he was checking for approx 30 minutes, maybe your baby was in an awkward position and was making it a little trickly for them to see? I'm sure if anything was wrong they'd of said xx


----------



## swood9

HellBunny said:


> swood9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> my bump has had a massive growth spurt in the past day i'm sure! i've got a growth scan tomorrow due to GD x
> 
> Had my gd growth scan today. Just as we figured, he's several weeks ahead. Not sure what it means het, anxious to speak to my doc. They spent a LONG time looking t my placenta and cord. Is this normal? When I asked her if my placenta looked normal, she wouldn't answer because she just "takes the pictures.". Understood, but she answered other questions.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was quick today but when i had one with my little boy at 35 weeks he was checking for approx 30 minutes, maybe your baby was in an awkward position and was making it a little trickly for them to see? I'm sure if anything was wrong they'd of said xxClick to expand...

Yeah, its been awhile so I think my doc would've called. Thanks for responding.


----------



## HellBunny

no worries i wish i could of helped more, i'm sure everything will be ok


----------



## mightyspu

Ugh, I really wish they'd do something to put our minds at ease with things like this! Swood, I have GD too :(


----------



## HellBunny

Seems like its a GD month for may mummies!


----------



## swood9

My doc finally called today and said there's no concern with his size at this point. Phew!


----------



## purple_kiwi

vespersonicca said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> I feel emotional all the time. I basically cried because my landlords said they want to look at something in the house I cleaned all day then they decided they didn't need to look.
> I am afraid of baby being born to early (scheduled c-section for 10 days before my due date) and I won't be able to breastfeed her because she won't know what to do honestly its like my biggest fear right now.
> 
> :hugs: Try to just enjoy the clean house and take it for what it is. Also, take it easy! Get rest and take breaks. Your baby is already sucking her fingers in the womb and swallowing amniotic fluid. She will know what to do. You'll just need to help her learn to latch on in the right position so you don't get sore. It's a learning experience for both of you if you haven't done it before, but babies naturally root for the nipple to feed. It's a survival tactic.Click to expand...

Thank you, I breastfed DD for 18 months but it was really easy for us from the start as she took to it right away but she was also 5 days late so not sure if its as easy with a early baby. Although the month i stopped feeding DD i got like pregnant right away :haha: 

It's official so can not even carry DD up the stairs lol i end up so out of breath because baby is up so high, happened last time to it was weird because thats where i ended up getting all the stretch marks i have from her being up so high


----------



## vespersonicca

purple_kiwi said:


> It's official so can not even carry DD up the stairs lol i end up so out of breath because baby is up so high, happened last time to it was weird because thats where i ended up getting all the stretch marks i have from her being up so high

ME TOO!!! Yesterday morning I carried DS up the stairs and was so out of breath. I thought maybe it was a one-off but then it kept happening. I feel so out of shape. From the look of my bump I really don't feel like I'm carrying high at all, especially compared to the first time around...


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had a MW appointment yesterday and baby measures about a week ahead and is still Breech. She's causing me a lot of pain with her position. We go back in 3 weeks and if no change in position then the week after I'll go for a scan and an EVC to attempt to turn her! 
FIngers crossed she turns herself before then, I don't fancy that at all!!


----------



## bumpin2012

EVC: sounds like a very big big OUCH! :wacko: I hope she turns for you! 

I see my OB in a week and a half. Hopefully she will tell me what position baby is in. Im guessing s/he is in a very awkward position. I feel only one hard spot next to my belly button on the right. I feel movements above it and sometimes I feel movements so far to the left, I feel like s/he is kicking/punching my hip bone. So maybe oblique? I really dont know... I can't find a second hard lump anywhere. I think im carrying fairly high What do you all think? Here's my 32 week bump! :flower:


----------



## Nits

Bumpy, what a great bump! We seem to have a very similar body type. I'mm take my 30 week pic next week. 

Flower... hopefully she turns. I was breech and had my legs crossed, so my mom had to have a c-section so I'm a bit fearful that history may repeat itself.

On that note... I wanted to ask you what you ladies thought: I am feeling her less and super low. She still kicks me every day and I feel her every day but not as much or as strong as before. Also, I feel a lot of flutters in my pelvic area (it remind me of how it felt when movements first started). Do you think she may have turn already and it's her hands I'm feeling? Do you think she is big enough now that she can't move around as much? (I'm 29 weeks). I have an appointment next Thursday but I am a bit concerned about the movements... but since she DOES move everyday, I don't know if I am over reacting.
I may call the MW tomorrow just in case, but I was wondering what you ladies thought.


----------



## swood9

Nits, my guy is head down and those flutters are little wiggling fingers and hands! I think this may be what you're experiencing.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> On that note... I wanted to ask you what you ladies thought: I am feeling her less and super low. She still kicks me every day and I feel her every day but not as much or as strong as before. Also, I feel a lot of flutters in my pelvic area (it remind me of how it felt when movements first started). Do you think she may have turn already and it's her hands I'm feeling? Do you think she is big enough now that she can't move around as much? (I'm 29 weeks). I have an appointment next Thursday but I am a bit concerned about the movements... but since she DOES move everyday, I don't know if I am over reacting.
> I may call the MW tomorrow just in case, but I was wondering what you ladies thought.

I think that if you feel her everyday and in mostly the same way and times then she's probably fine. It gets pretty confined in there and the movements changes as a result. I'd def describe mine as "rolling" more now, for example. 



FlowerFairy said:


> I had a MW appointment yesterday and baby measures about a week ahead and is still Breech. She's causing me a lot of pain with her position. We go back in 3 weeks and if no change in position then the week after I'll go for a scan and an EVC to attempt to turn her!
> FIngers crossed she turns herself before then, I don't fancy that at all!!

Have you heard of Optimum Foetal Positioning? *Here's a link* about it and ways to help encourage her to turn and get in the easiest position for birthing. Worth a shot right?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Flowerfairy - I have exact same problem - also if anyone does hypnobirthing near you they have a higher success rate than ECV's and I am going to try that before I try an ECV - not sure what I will do if bubs doesn't turn I will prob just have a breech birth vaginally with an experienced practitioner - but hopefully baby will turn and I won't have to make that decision!! :nope:

Hope all is ok with everyone else :hugs:

Swood - sooooooooo pleased that they are not concerned about baby's size it must be a huge relief for you sweet :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Girls!
I might look into the Hypnobirthing. If she doesnt turn then I'll abandon my home birth, but I will try and deliver vaginally in hospital before opting for a section if it's possible!
Good Luck to you too x


----------



## Nits

Thanks for the advice, girls. This third trimester has found me a bit paranoid. She's been super active since last night.

Flower, Hypnobirthing sounds good. I have the book and they offer classes near my home, you should tell them of your situation in particular.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think around here they won't even let you try to vaginally birth if your baby is breech. I am thinking mine has turned around because I get the same feelings some of you are saying, little flutters which seem like hands. Plus when he hiccups I feel like its my vagina sucking in air LOL. I would say that its likely he is head down if you're feeling him a tiny bit lower and getting the weird flutters. Do you get kicks up high now like in the ribcage?

FF- didn't you know you have to stand on your head to get the baby to turn


----------



## FlowerFairy

Headstands!!! No way :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well if baby isn't turning when you are feet down maybe you should be head down


----------



## Boothh

Hope she turns soon FF so you don't have to worry!!

My LO is definitely head down all I get is feet under my ribs, he's actually winded me a few times and I've been having horrible pain under there when I'm moving about which I've heard is rib flare, keep getting horrible stitch like pains when I'm walking too in the bottom of my bump! 

Just lying in bed and can feel him wriggling around, I have a few tender spots on my bump now where he likes to stick of alot and it's starting to get sore now!!

30 week bump and my toddler getting in on the picture yesterday morning! 
https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd419/stuartsbigfish/aafe7b7a.jpg


----------



## Nits

Booth, awesome pic! I'll upload my 30 week pic today or tomorrow. I am totally envying your dress 

So, cute storie: I woke up last night (as every night) and started obsessing over AMy's kicking and I couldn't fall back asleep, and my husband was taking up too much space in bed and it was hot... anyway, the usual mid-night rant.
So, I grabbed my blanket and a pillow and went to sleep on the couch. My husband heard me and came downstairs to ask me if I was ok, I told him I was feeling a bit overwhelmed and Fearful about all the changes. So he lays right next to me, on the couch, to cuddle and the dog gets on too at our feet, so the cat climbs on top of us. And we all 5 fell asleep on the couch cuddling :haha:
It was super super cute. The best part is that when I woke up he told me that amy had kicked him several times :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Awww such a sweet story nits! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Nits

30 weeks!!!!!
And it's finally happened: My belly is bigger than my boobs :happydance:
I finally look pregnant. About time!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks bare belly 3.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5









30 weeks profile.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boothh

You look great! :)

I can't sleep!!!! :( my hips and legs are hurting so bad I want to cry, took painkillers and it's not really done anything. Hope I am better tomorrow I've been hobbling around all day!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: baby is nooo longer breech!!! so relieved I almost cried :haha: 

Oh Boothh you poor poor thing :hugs: I hope it gets better soon!! How is your facial pain? If any consolation my pelvis and hips and spd and all that shabang has been really hurting me the last few days too :hugs: I remember it got hideous from about 32wks last time :( looks like it is going that way again for me :nope:

Hope everyone else is ok?

Up a box on my ticker :yipee: only one more box left :shock: eeeeek! How exciting!!!

:hugs: to everyone!! hope you are managing to enjoy the sunshine!!! I am and I have been finishing early too which has been lovely :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Jai_Jai said:


> :hugs: to everyone!! hope you are managing to enjoy the sunshine!!! I am and I have been finishing early too which has been lovely :)

I celebrated the sunshine by going outside and spreading the snow around... twice! It's in huge heaps to the sides of the driveway. I shoveled a great deal of it from our front door area to the other side and spread a lot of it around so it will melt faster. I don't care how long it takes for the other side to melt but I want our yard to be green and pretty again! I am so ready for Spring! :flower:


----------



## zombina

So, I now need weekly monitoring as my doctor suspects cholestasis... but I may have some gall bladder problems as well / instead... 
I am a human pin cushion with the amount of blood tests I need!!! Not happy!!

Just wish they had some answers for me :shrug: Am so itchy :(

On the plus side tho, I will need an ultrasound for my liver so am hoping they will show baby too???


----------



## bumpin2012

Zombina: Im getting one of my kidney's on friday so I will let you know if I get a glimspe of baby.

Last night OH and I babysat for our friends who had their baby a month ago. She is SOOO cute! Im happy to report that OH will do just fine as a daddy. Baby was super fussy, and has beed a bit colicky. So I assumed that her fussiness was from gas. OH insisted that she was probably hungry. By the time I went upstairs to warm up the bottle, the baby was SCREAMING... and then I could not for the life of me get her to take the damn bottle... OH scooped her right up and had her happily eating in less than 10 seconds! Here I was thinking I would be the better parent!!!

33 weeks... its scary that full term is now less than 4 weeks away! We're getting so close, and im starting to panic a little bit...


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> . OH scooped her right up and had her happily eating in less than 10 seconds! Here I was thinking I would be the better parent!!!
> 
> 33 weeks... its scary that full term is now less than 4 weeks away! We're getting so close, and im starting to panic a little bit...

:flower: My OH really surprised me and frankly, I fell in love all over again, after our son was born in 2010. One of the most amazing things about having a child is definitely getting to see your lover and best friend reveal a whole new side of himself. I particularly love listening to him talk to our son. I have no idea where it all comes from! :shrug: He was always the quiet one and I was the one who could talk for hours. I found that I would struggle with the mindless babbling that came so easily to him. :shrug:

I've been trying to calculate in all different ways the fact that my due date is approaching! It still seems so far away to me. Weird. One the one hand I don't want to stress of course. I want to enjoy these last weeks I have being able to give my undivided attention to my son. On the other hand, I'd also likel to start becoming more excited about #2. *Mommies of 2+, how was it adjusting to dividing your attention?* I feel rather guilty about it. I'm hoping I bond more quickly the second time around because I love my first son to pieces and don't want to feel like 2# is stealing me away... :blush:


----------



## vespersonicca

I am officially in the big, out-of-breath, tired stage. It's days like today and yesterday (and honestly, probably tomorrow too!) that I am thrilled to be BFing my son. I lay down next to him, pop the boob in his mouth, and more likely than not, I get to have a nap. We just got up after a couple hours for me and nearly 3.5hrs for him! :yay:


----------



## bumpin2012

How are you going to manage to BF both babies... this may seem like a REALLY strange question, but will you produce colostrum? Or just the milk that your DS1 takes? I thought newborns needed the colostrum??? Logistically, I just cant make sense of this! Kudos for you for taking on 2 bfing babies! Im worried I wont be able to feed the one! Its really weird, though, I dont think there really is any reason I wont be able to bf. Maybe I just like to worry...lol :shrug:


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> I am officially in the big, out-of-breath, tired stage. It's days like today and yesterday (and honestly, probably tomorrow too!) that I am thrilled to be BFing my son. I lay down next to him, pop the boob in his mouth, and more likely than not, I get to have a nap. We just got up after a couple hours for me and nearly 3.5hrs for him! :yay:

yeah, I am actually back to drinking coffee =S
I use mostly decaf with some caffeinated coffee but staying awake is impossible.
I get out of breath easily too: going up some steps, getting in bed :haha:

So, I had a mw appointment today. Just as I expected, my DD is breech. I could tell because I am being kicked very strongly in my pelvis and bum :coffee:
Her head is almost between my ribs. It took us a while to find the HB, but it was ok, I could feel her moving while we were trying. 
My MW told me they don't get concerned about breech babies until about 37 weeks, she told em not to stress over it :shrug:
Besides that, everything else was great. The mw actually helped me touch the baby's head O_O it was insane!!! She was like "here's her head" so I asked her how she knew, so she made me feel it. It was definitely the highlight of my day. 

Ok, that's it for now. Everything ok here ^_^


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> How are you going to manage to BF both babies... this may seem like a REALLY strange question, but will you produce colostrum? Or just the milk that your DS1 takes? I thought newborns needed the colostrum??? Logistically, I just cant make sense of this! Kudos for you for taking on 2 bfing babies! Im worried I wont be able to feed the one! Its really weird, though, I dont think there really is any reason I wont be able to bf. Maybe I just like to worry...lol :shrug:

:hugs: Don't worry! You will be able to feed your baby! Your body will make as much milk as you need. Moms of twins have plenty of milk for both too. 

*Here's* a really to-the-point FAQ about tandem nursing that I found helpful when trying to decide what to do. My son just wasn't ready to stop and I wasn't either so I decided not to worry about it. During pregnancy the milk changes from whole milk back to colostrum because of hormonal changes. My son is only getting that now. Because he is so big and eats/drinks regular food and cow milk, the nursing is really mostly a source of comfort for him, nothing nutritional anymore. I guess the colostrum tastes different and a lot of toddlers will wean themselves but apparently he doesn't care! :haha:

Colostrum vs. whole milk production is hormonally controlled. I have colostrum now even though I am still nursing. The amount is on supply demand though. I will still have colostrum right after birth for 2-3 days just like anyone else until my hormones change and my whole milk rises again. Most moms get some discomfort at that point since a newborn doesn't drink everything right away... it takes a while before the supply-demand cycle is established. I'll be lucky because my toddler can help out with whatever the baby leaves behind. I will definitely be nursing my newborn very frequently (and first since milk is the only source of nutrition) to encourage him to learn a good latch and get used to life outside the womb. If my toddler asks to nurse though, I will let him. I've heard wonderful things about tandem nursing helping with sibling jealousy too. I don't mind answering more questions if you have them. :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Vesper, very informative. Jack self weaned just before his first birthday, I was a bit gutted, I really enjoyed feeding him, but it seems like decades ago now!


----------



## bumpin2012

man you learn something new every day! Thats so neat how your body just knows what to do!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> man you learn something new every day! Thats so neat how your body just knows what to do!

Yes! The body really is an amazing thing! There are a lot of misconceptions about BFing I think and how it actually works. My son has also been very healthy which I in part contribute to the extended nursing. That link I provided has some interesting info on how BFing (even 1 child) helps build antibodies against illness, etc. Great reading for anyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Vesper - you are so cool! You make it sounds so easy though :haha: Iv said before I think it's great you are planning to tandem feed! :)

Just back from my consultant appointment and baby is breech! Which explains why I'm so uncomfortable and can't breathe lol, also been given a section date for 11th may! 8 weeks today!! Scary!


----------



## bumpin2012

Do you want a csec Boothh? Or is this just in case baby decides to stay breech. I didn't think they really became concerned about breech babies until 36 weeks...


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Just back from my consultant appointment and baby is breech! Which explains why I'm so uncomfortable and can't breathe lol, also been given a section date for 11th may! 8 weeks today!! Scary!

8 weeks! Eek! Why would they schedule a c-section so early though, a week before the due date? Being breech doesn't really matter right now... :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

No it's not because of that it's because I had a 4th degree tear last time and they don't think it's the safest option letting me give birth naturally, if I end up tearing again it would be hard to put me back together and the risk of me having problems afterwards is quite high, they just said if he doesnt turn him being breech is another reason to c section


----------



## Nits

Booth, 8 weeks O_O
I can't believe we are all getting there so quickly.

She was breech at my appointment yesterday but MW said they don't worry about it until 37 weeks.


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, that makes sense! I think I would rather the section... 4th degree = OUCH!

I had the U/S on my kidneys today. Im not sure what they were hoping to see as its been almost 3 weeks since I was in the hospital with renal colic, and I have had no return of symptoms... anyways the tech was a bit crusty. While I was getting all set up on the stretcher, I told her "I wouldn't object to a sneak peak of baby" WELL. Did I ever get told! "There will be NO images of baby. Here at this hospital we DO NOT expose baby to ANY unnecessary energy." said with an extra snotty voice and a dirty look. When I asked if I could see the images of my kindey, all she said (giving me the same dirty look) was "thats not possible" and then proceded to turn the screen even further away. The thing was, I was in the exact same room as I was for my 20 week scan, and there is a monitor on the wall for patients to view the scan. All she would have had to do was turn it on. at any rate. She wouldn't tell me anything, so I guess I will get my answers (if they even found any) when I see my dr on tuesday...


----------



## KendraNoell

I feel like I haven't gotten an US in FOREVER (since 18 weeks) I am so excited that I am getting one on Monday!

I am surprised by how many of us have breech babies. I will be very shocked if mine is breech because I am almost certain he is head down from what I've been feeling. Kicks are high up and hiccups are very low. We shall see, it should be like night and day seeing him since my 18 week ultrasound!


----------



## swood9

So I went to see my dr today (who is family medicine) and we decided to switch me to an ob. I have already met the ob who will deliver me, so I'm not worried about the switch. Well we went to listen to LO's hb and it was a bit slow at first, then picked up. I told her I had some decrease in movement and she sent me right over to the hospital for a nst. After they got me all hooked up, he of course started rolling, kicking, jabbing and even had the hiccups for most of the ordeal. Figures. But I'm glad my dr took me so seriously, and I'm happy to report he looked great and I wasn't contracting as my dr had feared. 

I also did insulin tonight for the first time, and it didn't hurt! But I inserted the needle at the wrong angle and it came out before it was time. So I didn't get all my units and I was afraid to try again because I couldn't be sure how much I actually got. Better luck tomorrow, I suppose??


----------



## Nits

*Bumpin*, I've read several stories about short-tempered U/S techs. He could have told you the same in a much nicer way, there's no need to be an ass. I doubt you're the first mom who wants to look at the baby when you go in for an unrelated US.
Hope your kidneys are ok =)


*Kendra*, why are you getting another US this monday? Are they checking for something or is it routine? 

Also, it doesn't sound like your baby is breech. I have felt absolutely no kicks above the belly button this whole pregnancy, but I've felt some pinches to my ribs. MW said it was her head bumping against my ribs :haha:

*SWood*, are you switiching to an OB because of your GD? I'm glad they took you seriously =) That's always reassuring. 
I woudl be shaking if I had to poke myself with a needle. Kudos to you =)


For the first time last night, I laid down and my belly had a weird shape. She was totally on my right side. Then she started brake dancing in there and my belly would move in all directions :haha: I had to tell DH to come and watch, it was a nice bonding experience.


----------



## vespersonicca

Here are a couple of the pictures we took for 32 weeks. The difference between 30 weeks and 32 is HUGE! Sorry, I tried to repost my 30 week picture but I couldn't for some reason... anywho, it's no surprise I've been so tired and waddling around... I've really felt like I've hit the tired/out-of-breath/big stage this last week. Now I know why!
 



Attached Files:







P1060144.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3









P1060136.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KendraNoell

I haven't had one since 18 weeks, as far as I know its customary around here to get another in the third tri so they can see how big the baby is and adjust the final due date if necessary. 



Nits said:


> *Bumpin*, I've read several stories about short-tempered U/S techs. He could have told you the same in a much nicer way, there's no need to be an ass. I doubt you're the first mom who wants to look at the baby when you go in for an unrelated US.
> Hope your kidneys are ok =)
> 
> 
> *Kendra*, why are you getting another US this monday? Are they checking for something or is it routine?
> 
> Also, it doesn't sound like your baby is breech. I have felt absolutely no kicks above the belly button this whole pregnancy, but I've felt some pinches to my ribs. MW said it was her head bumping against my ribs :haha:
> 
> *SWood*, are you switiching to an OB because of your GD? I'm glad they took you seriously =) That's always reassuring.
> I woudl be shaking if I had to poke myself with a needle. Kudos to you =)
> 
> 
> For the first time last night, I laid down and my belly had a weird shape. She was totally on my right side. Then she started brake dancing in there and my belly would move in all directions :haha: I had to tell DH to come and watch, it was a nice bonding experience.


----------



## Boothh

Vesper I love that pic of you and your LO :)

Hope everyone has a nice mothersday x


----------



## Nits

Great photos, Vesper =D
You have an awesome bump! And a really cute boy.

Happy mother's day for our british B&Bers


----------



## vespersonicca

Happy Mother's Day to those of you celebrating today! Both the American and Finnish Mother's day is in May for me. :)

Anyone else in a maternity jacket? I am SO glad I got mine used back when I was expecting my son. I never used it then but I really need it now!


----------



## vespersonicca

Must share this recipe! I have had a terrible time limiting my sugar intake so this was a godsend! Chocolate Banana Avocado Pudding. Ingredients: banana, avocado, vanilla extract, cinnamon, unsweetened cocoa powder. Hits the spot and I can share with my toddler. :) Here is the *link*


----------



## Nits

vesper, that recipe looks delicious! I am making this tonight.

I have to go to the store and get some cocoa powder (I have to go anyway). The only thing is, I don't have a food processor, I guess I'll do it by hand. It'll take me longer and won't be as smooth but the taste should eb good =)

I've also been thinking about making my own baby food (I need to get that food processor). That's what everyone does in Argentina, since baby food is prohibitively expensive. Besides, I think that buying healthy food for Amy will encourage me to keep up with my healthy eating.


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't get past the avocado part...


----------



## Nits

Kendra,

Avocado doesn't really have a very strong taste. I didn't use to like it but now I'm a fan. 
I didn't got ot he store today but I HAVE TO make this recipe. My DH saw it and said it look amazing.


----------



## Boothh

We are planning to blw seeing as LO decided that's what he wanted to do and refused spoon feeding, we got on so well with it I'm not even going to bother with purrees this time I don't think!


----------



## vespersonicca

THe avocado in this recipes adds the creaminess. The taste is mostly banana and cocoa. Try it! The oils and fats from avocados are super healthy too. 

I made purees with DS1 and loaded it in ice cube trays to freeze and then into plastic bags for storage. We had sweet potato, carrots, peas, avocado, banana, berries... and other things I'm forgetting. I liked the Wholesome baby foods website for ideas. To prevent browning with foods like banana and avocado, I just pressed a piece of plastic wrap over the top of the ice cube tray against the puree. Once it was frozen there was no problem anymore. The frozen cubes were convenient too because I could just mix and match as I wish and put them in little containers. They would keep a few hours when I went out since they started frozen. I do the same thing now with yogurt actually. I'll put some organic plain yogurt and a tad of honey in a container and add a dl of frozen berries which keeps it nice and cold until snack time (usually a couple hours after I leave the house)


----------



## mightyspu

We did a bit of both with Jack, he generally ate anything! 

If you don't have a food processor, don't buy one of those specially designed for baby food, we had a mini chopper which does the job and it was cheaper than something "tailor made" 

We mainly did home made meals and it was a lot cheaper. And I'm rubbish in the kitchen, so if you're worried, don't be! A dimbo like me can do it :D


----------



## vespersonicca

We started with purees and then hit a stage where nothing but finger food would get eaten. I'll be mixing purees and blw a lot more this time around. I'm sure I'll be less stressed too since it's #2. Haha no May babies here yet and we are discussing weaning :)


----------



## Boothh

That icecube thing sounds a really good idea! 
I do think I'll be alot more relaxed this time around when it comes to weaning etc, I was always fretting about it last time, 

Think nesting has truly kicked in for me now... I woke up at 3am I tried to get back to sleep for hours but spent so long thinking about cleaning the over that I got up at 5am to sit on the cold kitchen floor and scrub it to death, DH came downstairs when he got up for work and thought he was seeing things haha! 
My hips are killing now though so it was definitely a bad idea but I just could not leave it for another second lol! Strange x


----------



## bumpin2012

I wish the nesting instinct would kick in!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Think nesting has truly kicked in for me now... I woke up at 3am I tried to get back to sleep for hours but spent so long thinking about cleaning the over that I got up at 5am to sit on the cold kitchen floor and scrub it to death, DH came downstairs when he got up for work and thought he was seeing things haha!
> My hips are killing now though so it was definitely a bad idea but I just could not leave it for another second lol! Strange x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah, that sounds like nesting...


----------



## Nits

Today, TWO strangers commented on my baby belly! :happydance:

I bought a pepper mint paddy and the cashier said "someone is having cravings!" 

It took 8 months, but I guess I am finally showing :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey girls!!
I've had no laptop for a week so I've been reading and running on my phone.
Hope everyone is well. I can't believe I'm 34 weeks tomorrow! Time is flying. Lost a lot of plug on Sat, but it was clear and not blood stained and obviously nothings happened since so I am not worried. Apparently before 34 weeks it can re form!
Baby still breech, I can still feel her head. I had a MW app a week tomorrow to book for a scan if she hasnt moved.
Is everyone OK ? xx


----------



## mightyspu

How do you know it was plug and not cm? I've been getting an increase myself lately. Yum. :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

mightyspu said:


> How do you know it was plug and not cm? I've been getting an increase myself lately. Yum. :haha:

It was the size of a large marble, about the circumfrance of a 50 pence piece. It was definately Plug, just same as I lost with the boys but no blood. 
I've had more CM too, but that's been white and creamy as opposed to yellow and viscous x


----------



## mightyspu

Cheers, I did later think it's because of the texture that makes it different. My plug only came out at the third sweep with Jack and was bloody so had no idea! 


Ah pregnancy, making you discuss your vaginal secretions with strangers... :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

mightyspu said:


> Cheers, I did later think it's because of the texture that makes it different. My plug only came out at the third sweep with Jack and was bloody so had no idea!
> 
> 
> Ah pregnancy, making you discuss your vaginal secretions with strangers... :haha:

I know!! Not even with strangers tho, on Sunday I discussed this plug with my family in a beer garden cos my cousin's expecting her first baby 5 days after me :haha::haha:


----------



## Boothh

I saw my mw today nic and mentioned plug as I've been losing more and again she said it will be partly to do with position, I do seem to lose more when I get kicked in the faff a few times so I think it's normal, 
My monkey is breech still and as I suspected back to back!
The new midwife I had today was so nice, she had Jesse helping her do the doppler and everything, he loved it haha and she took a while to show me how to feel position etc which I thought was good :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I confirmed my boy is still a boy, is head down and already engaged. So we may have an early bird! At this point honestly I don't mind. I mean not too early but like 36 weeks.


----------



## Nits

wow, seems like we are all breech! Except Kendra ^_^


----------



## vespersonicca

mightyspu said:


> Ah pregnancy, making you discuss your vaginal secretions with strangers... :haha:

:rofl:



Boothh said:


> and she took a while to show me how to feel position etc which I thought was good :)

That's really great. I might ask to be shown better next appt (tomorrow) too. 



Nits said:


> wow, seems like we are all breech! Except Kendra ^_^

I think my guy is still moving around. He seems head down right now but sometimes I get strong movements down low too that don't seem like flutters (aka hands). He has time though. I guess I'll find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Boothh

It seems strange that it's very possible some of our early may mummy's could have their babies in next couple of weeks! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone! I'm sure I was pregnant with jess for about 3yrs lol!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I know!! I keep thinking baby will come end of April! Eeeekkkkk scary x


----------



## mightyspu

I've been pregnant at least 20 years..... And LO is head down, I think he's popping up and down, sometimes I have a mega waddle going on!


----------



## bumpin2012

My LO is head down. Had my 34 week appt yesterday. I was a mostly good appt, I think... LO is head down, sideways, and VERY active. But, I haven't gained ANY weight in 3 weeks, and my fundal height measures the same as it did 3 weeks ago. (32 cm). My Dr didn't seem concerned, so I hope its just babys positioning... I am slightly worried about the lack of weight gain though. But I see her again in 2 weeks, so we will see...


----------



## Boothh

I keep thinking ill have an April baby but I hope not because that would mean an emergency section and I don't like the sound of that haha x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Urrrrrgggghhhh! I just hoovered my stairs and had soem pains after and shooting pains in my lady bits and now I've just lost another chunk of plug, luckily still blood free but have backache now!! Hubby has told me off for vaccing so I now have 3 caramel eggs and under strict instructions to sit for rest of tonight!!! xx


----------



## emmamistie

hi could you add me please due 28th with blue bump x


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> I am slightly worried about the lack of weight gain though. But I see her again in 2 weeks, so we will see...

:hugs: don't be. i didn't gain any weight in my 6th month. Now my weight gain is out of control even though I'm actually eating less =S
I just let my body do whatever it wants. I'm sure your baby is fine =)



FlowerFairy said:


> Urrrrrgggghhhh! I just hoovered my stairs and had soem pains after and shooting pains in my lady bits and now I've just lost another chunk of plug, luckily still blood free but have backache now!! Hubby has told me off for vaccing so I now have 3 caramel eggs and under strict instructions to sit for rest of tonight!!! xx

hahahahaha, don't mean to laugh at your pain but isn't it awesome that we actually have a valid excuse NOT to clean and to just be lazy? Love it. 



emmamistie said:


> hi could you add me please due 28th with blue bump x

Welcome =D You're due just 5 days after me ^_^

Some of you may be having an april baby but I may have a june baby. I can't wait that long. I want to meet her now.

My belly was dancing and changing shapes tonight. I could have watched it all night long, so cool.


----------



## FlowerFairy

emmamistie said:


> hi could you add me please due 28th with blue bump x

 Hey and welcome!! Will add you x



Nits said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> I am slightly worried about the lack of weight gain though. But I see her again in 2 weeks, so we will see...
> 
> :hugs: don't be. i didn't gain any weight in my 6th month. Now my weight gain is out of control even though I'm actually eating less =S
> I just let my body do whatever it wants. I'm sure your baby is fine =)
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Urrrrrgggghhhh! I just hoovered my stairs and had soem pains after and shooting pains in my lady bits and now I've just lost another chunk of plug, luckily still blood free but have backache now!! Hubby has told me off for vaccing so I now have 3 caramel eggs and under strict instructions to sit for rest of tonight!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha, don't mean to laugh at your pain but isn't it awesome that we actually have a valid excuse NOT to clean and to just be lazy? Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> emmamistie said:
> 
> 
> hi could you add me please due 28th with blue bump xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome =D You're due just 5 days after me ^_^
> 
> Some of you may be having an april baby but I may have a june baby. I can't wait that long. I want to meet her now.
> 
> My belly was dancing and changing shapes tonight. I could have watched it all night long, so cool.Click to expand...

I know!! Now I have to rest and OH has to clean :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

:cloud9: Def on cloud 9 this morning. I had my 32 week midwife appt (today is actually 32+6) and all is well. My little guy is head down and very low already. His back was facing my tummy and slightly to the right side. HB 140-147. My toddler went to play with a friend this morning which was also really great! I got to sit and relax while waiting. Got to focus entirely on myself and the new one on the way which also felt needed. I didn't even realize it until I got to sit there! :flower:

On another lovely parent note, I just changed what must have been my worst blow out diaper to date! I swear this level of blow out has ONLY ever happened to me in disposable diapers! I put one on him since he was with a friend while I was away. Geez! I had to take a second to even figure out where to pick him up from. I decided it was a shower in the middle of the day situation! :haha: I guess all is well that ends well and nothing got on the couch. :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just a very quick update from me, not been on for ages but major milestones reached : 

Now 32 weeks 
Started mat leave 2 weeks ago :happydance: 
Had growth scan today - baby is already measuring 5lb2oz :shock: 
All is good including my thyroxine levels :thumbup: 

8 weeks to go and I'm so ready to meet this little one now. Just need to get some non-bio washing powder! :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

I had just eaten in this picture so its not really as big as it looks :)
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> :cloud9: Def on cloud 9 this morning. I had my 32 week midwife appt (today is actually 32+6) and all is well. My little guy is head down and very low already. His back was facing my tummy and slightly to the right side. HB 140-147. My toddler went to play with a friend this morning which was also really great! I got to sit and relax while waiting. Got to focus entirely on myself and the new one on the way which also felt needed. I didn't even realize it until I got to sit there! :flower:
> :

:happydance: to all that =D

I have a question. Amy was breech at my 30 week appointment. She's been moving around a lot, but I'm not sure in what position she is right now.

This morning, I woke up, and I felt very soft taps on my lower abdomen/pelvic area. They weren't proper kicks, they were constant, "rythmical" taps. For what I've read, I suspect they were hiccups, do you think that means her head may be down now??? 



aimee-lou said:


> Just a very quick update from me, not been on for ages but major milestones reached :
> 
> Now 32 weeks
> Started mat leave 2 weeks ago :happydance:
> Had growth scan today - baby is already measuring 5lb2oz :shock:
> All is good including my thyroxine levels :thumbup:
> 
> 8 weeks to go and I'm so ready to meet this little one now. Just need to get some non-bio washing powder! :dohh:

again, :happydance: to all that =D
I can't wait to meet my LO either. I want to see her face and hold her and kiss her and and and... well, you know =)

When will you start washing clothes? I think I'll wait until about 35 weeks (only 3 weeks from now :wacko:) to wash clothes and get my bag ready. Wow, I can't believe that is only 3 weeks away...


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> I have a question. Amy was breech at my 30 week appointment. She's been moving around a lot, but I'm not sure in what position she is right now.
> 
> This morning, I woke up, and I felt very soft taps on my lower abdomen/pelvic area. They weren't proper kicks, they were constant, "rythmical" taps. For what I've read, I suspect they were hiccups, do you think that means her head may be down now???

That would be my guess. The light rhythmic movements tend to be hiccups. Don't worry anyway. You have time for the baby to flip around.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes those sound like hiccups for sure! Depending on how low they were it's possible baby rolled over and head down, but if you notice when we hiccup a lot of our body moves with us when we do it, so it could be a different part of baby you're feeling. My hiccups are so low they feel like they're in my vaginal area. But my baby is also partially engaged in my pelvis already so that may be why. But yes if they have a rhythm and are pretty much annoying, they are hiccups <3


----------



## Nits

I been feeling her all over, so I have no idea where she is :haha:
My DH has forbidden me to worry about it. I was talking to my MIL (DH's step mom) and she told me her son was breech forever and then he turned and she had a natural birth. So, I'm feeling better about it regardless of what position she's in.

One thing that has been bothering me, though, is that I am becoming obsessed with her movements. She's not a very active baby to begin with and I have an anterior placenta (I don't know how much that would matter at 32 weeks) but even if I have felt her earlier in the day, I get scared if I don't feel her every once in a while. I think I am being irrational. I guess it's part of the fears that come with motherhood, but I need t learn to control it.

PS: Kendra, I love that pic that you uploaded =)


----------



## bumpin2012

I wouldn't worry Nits. My friend had an anterior placenta, and only felt her LO move when she went to bed! and babies flip around even as late as delivery! I dont think they are bothered with baby's position until after 36 weeks. My LO go head down to head up back to head down at least once a day...


----------



## Nits

Thanks for the advice, ladies.

I'll leave you with two cartoons to counter my paranoia:
https://www.glasbergen.com/wp-content/gallery/pregnancy/fam53.gif
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Apq7u7Dbne0/SbGDTOKZKXI/AAAAAAAACX4/ri79J-NEq40/s320/pregnant+cartoon.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

The last few weeks I have had the worst heart burn ever and leg cramps are getting terrible poor OH I have like 4 pillows to myself at night and I still spend the night tossing and turning and then I just get to warm so I throw the blankets off and blame him. Also been pretty emotional lately :blush: 

Bump pic I took today
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0487.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aimee-lou

I'll be washing clothes and things from next week or so. I think because I have to time it around the family washing, I can only do 2 loads at a time (unless I can get it out on the line) so I will just do a load at a time. Already done bedding....and that's been dried on the line, so nice and fresh :thumbup:

I need to do a car boot sale this weekend though - not to earn any money (although that's a nice side-line lol)- I just need to get rid of 3 HUGE boxes of clutter - toys Earl never played with, old appliances, ornaments we hate etc etc etc. I cannot believe how much crap one small 2 bed house can hold! :wacko:


----------



## Nits

purple_kiwi said:


> The last few weeks I have had the worst heart burn ever and leg cramps are getting terrible poor OH I have like 4 pillows to myself at night and I still spend the night tossing and turning and then I just get to warm so I throw the blankets off and blame him. Also been pretty emotional lately :blush:
> 
> Bump pic I took today

Lovely bump pic! My Dh has a sweatshirt just like that one, which I steal and wear every time I can :blush:
I can't sleep in bed with DH anymore, I get too hot as well. The funny thing, though, is that I am not using any body pillows but he is!! I got in bed afetr he did the other day and he had two pillows under his head and he was hugging another pillow right next to him :haha: he was also lying kind of sideways accross the bed. I had to wake him up and tell him to move :dohh:



aimee-lou said:


> I'll be washing clothes and things from next week or so. I think because I have to time it around the family washing, I can only do 2 loads at a time (unless I can get it out on the line) so I will just do a load at a time. Already done bedding....and that's been dried on the line, so nice and fresh :thumbup:

ooooh, I hadn't thought of drying them on the line. I will wait a few more weeks until I start washing them, I will only wash the smallest ones too, the newborn and 0-3. The others can wait :coffee:
Also, never heard of the term "car boot sale" before! I'm guessing it's a yard sale. The boot of the car is the trunk right? 

Funny story: I grew up in Argentina, so I learned English as a second language. They teach you British English. Anyway, the first time I came to the US, I was writing something and made a mistake, so I asked my coworker if she had a rubber :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
Rubber is slang for condoms here in the US. I learned I should have asked for an eraser.


----------



## mightyspu

Dh is the one nesting here! He's been the one to get all the baby things washed,somehow I'm slightly in denial that there will be someone else here in 3-5 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm ready!1 I dont wash baby clothes so I'm just playing a waiting game now! :haha:

Edit - I mean, I do washing when clothes have been worn :dohh: Im not being a scruff :rofl: Just dont wash new stuff xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> The boot of the car is the trunk right?

Yep. :) 

I'll start washing next week I think. I think a load will probably do it. Our smallest things have been in boxes so I just want them to smell fresher. I've been sleeping with 3 pillows at night. I have to have one between my knees at least to help relieve any pressure on my hips. I sleep ok still although I wake up around 4am for the bathroom and iron supplement. 

Has it hit anyone yet that this weekend is the switch from March to April?!? It is super likely that some of us will have our LOs *almost* this month! WOW!


----------



## cliqmo

Yup if 37-42wks is normal gestation, its entirely likely birth stories will start in next week or so :yipee:

I did first load of baby washing at the weekend, I can honestly say dealing with laundry has never caused so many smiles :cloud9:


----------



## mightyspu

I wouldn't bother with the washing if it was new stuff, but its either ours from before and been in the loft, or its inherited from friends or from freecycle. 

And I have GD so they're not letting me go over 40 weeks.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have been washing DDs old stuff as it has just been sitting in closets for a long time and I washed some stuff I was given. I don't wash new stuff usually but last time my MIL got us some scratch mits last min. and the nurse got mad that it hadn't been washed yet and would give the baby rashs. It never did.

Does anyone else hear like popping/ clicking noises sometimes when their LO moves? It sounds really odd but I can hear it sometimes if she does really big movements haha I don't want to sound completely crazy.


----------



## mightyspu

I've heard that people do, not me personally, but I'm hard of hearing, so god knows. 

I do realise it sounds like I'm falling apart....


----------



## bumpin2012

Mightyspu - I think we are all starting to fall apart...lol... Im convinced OH will never allow me to have another baby after this pregnancy...lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Im never having another baby after this one :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I wash everything as I'm allergic to size (the preservative) so I wash it all just the once, and then it's all nice and fresh and soft. 

I haven't bought that much stuff though - most of it is Earl's old stuff that's been in storage for 2+ years, so needs a wash lol. 

Car boot sale - lots of people in a car park with all their junk selling it on at a cheap price, out of the back of their car. Excellent for bargains and getting rid of junk for a small profit lol :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

I've washed everything that is under 6 months, everything else is in storage. I wanted to have 3-6 stuff done just in case he's a chunky butt and only lasts in 0-3's for a few weeks. Only things I don't have done is I don't have the pack and play set up yet and I don't have a diaper bag yet. So I think I'm pretty well ready. I am assuming he's coming early so I wanted to be prepared.


----------



## KendraNoell

Anyone else around the same week as me (33) started feeling like you're in first tri all over again? I am so exhausted I can't stand it.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Anyone else around the same week as me (33) started feeling like you're in first tri all over again? I am so exhausted I can't stand it.

I've def been napping again when my son does! I'm in bed at 8:30pm... regardless of the time change! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Nits - I had an anterior placenta last time, it didn't affect me and I felt LO move quite early etc but about 35 weeks he got engaged and his feet were wedged behind my placenta so I could hardly feel him, I ended up going in to be monitored every few days, if you feel worried just go in :) x


- re washing, I've already washed the sheets and blankets, Moses basket cover and the hand me down clothes and things I bought off here or eBay, the things with tags on I won't wash just incase hes a girl so I can take them back and swap them :haha:

Kendra - I'm suddenly tired again too! And even worse the nausea is coming back :dohh: that may have something to do with the iron tablets I'm taking though!

We are FINALLY!! ordering our pram this weekend :happydance: still dont have a changing bag or loads of other little bits (though I did add 3 packs of newborn nappies onto the online shop this week) we moved here nearly 2 months ago and still havnt gotten around to putting our bed up yet! So we are still on the mattress on the floor! I'm going to get DH to sort it out ASAP though because the bed frame is standing in the part of the room i want to put the crib etc in!*

Hope everyone is feeling good :) x


----------



## aimee-lou

I think I have everything. In an ideal world I would like some new muslins so may get some at the weekend when I'm out and about. I need to get some milk in (will be FF) but no need to do that just yet (will start to stock up from next week though). We have visitors coming over Easter weekend, but apart from that I'm hoping to get everything sorted while Hubby is off over Easter. We have the pushchair, new changing bag happydance:) and the moses, travel cot and cot all just need bringing down from the loft once we've done the car boot. :happydance: At the moment the areas where the baby stuff will be living are all taken up with junk to be gotten rid of one way or the other lol. 

I need to stock up a little more on nappies but I have 3 packs of size 1s and 1 large pack of size 2s, so it's not like we have none lol. I just like to have a lot in ready lol. Hoping to get my son potty trained over the Easter break (while he's off school etc). We tried at christmas but he wasn't ready, so we'll have one last attempt before baby gets here lol.

Oh and toiletries - I have loads of Boots points that I will be using towards them lol


----------



## Boothh

I bought a newborn starter kit of milk so far, I'm going to get a tub or 2 of formula in next weeks shop, so far I have a pack of micro nappies, 3 packs of size ones and 10 free size ones from pampers :D 
My swinging crib, and carseat are in the cellar at my dads shop so I need to get them, I am buying swing from my cousin so that needs picking up and Inlaws have offered to buy the baby gym so waiting for them to bring that! 

We are potty training at the moment, we just have no nappy on round the house and if we go out or nap I put one on him, we have 6 more weeks there about but I'm not too worried, I'm still expecting him to be wearing them at night because he always has a huge nappy! We don't have any accidents during the day now, we just need to work on wearing undies and trousers because hes forgetful when he isnt naked on the bottom I'm sure we can get over that in the next few weeks though :) x


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh said:


> We are potty training at the moment, we just have no nappy on round the house and if we go out or nap I put one on him, we have 6 more weeks there about but I'm not too worried, I'm still expecting him to be wearing them at night because he always has a huge nappy! We don't have any accidents during the day now, we just need to work on wearing undies and trousers because hes forgetful when he isnt naked on the bottom I'm sure we can get over that in the next few weeks though :) x

This is what I think we will do. Earl is at home for 2 solid weeks, so I hope to be able to have him out and about by the time he goes back to pre-school. He will still be in pull ups for pre-school (their request) but I'm hoping he will be at least part of the way there. 

Well done on the progress you've made....... I'm not looking forward to it to be honest. Oh and I need to buy a new potty for him over the weekend as at the moment we only have 1 and it's too small. He still uses it quite sucessfully but it kind of doesn't always 'catch' everything. :blush:


----------



## KendraNoell

Need advice... I've been spotting a tiny bit and having some sharp pains and achey pains in my vaginal area. The spotting is worrying me more than the pain. ??


----------



## bumpin2012

could it be some of your plug Kendra? I would probably go in to get looked at... I was told that any kind of bleeding should be checked out...


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> Need advice... I've been spotting a tiny bit and having some sharp pains and achey pains in my vaginal area. The spotting is worrying me more than the pain. ??

Give them a call, especially since your baby is head down and already partially engaged, I think you said?

Let us know =)


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Need advice... I've been spotting a tiny bit and having some sharp pains and achey pains in my vaginal area. The spotting is worrying me more than the pain. ??

What color is the spotting? Some spotting can be totally normal. I've always been told that the only thing ti worry about it bright red blood. The fresh looking kind... if you're worried though you should just go in. :hugs:


----------



## zombina

So now I have been told that I may have GD =\ wish this baby would hurry up and wanna be born already!!!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh No Zombina. Have you have the GTT?

My baby is still breech!! Grrrrrr. Got a scan next Thursday and a meeting with the consultant to discuss options. Fingers crossed she moves before then, or at least in the next 4 weeks!! x


----------



## Boothh

Hope she moves!! I'm pretty sure v has moved because I can breath alot easier the last few days, I'm not convinced he's head down though and I can't figure it out! Mw on Monday so will find out then x


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: did you end up going in?

FF: I hope she moves! Are they going to try ECV? Or will that be discussed at your next appointment?

My LO is still REALLY high, I'm so short of breath, and im fairly sure its why im so nauseated... Im soooo ready for this baby to drop... I will wear adult diapers if I have to, cause I can't take much more of this!


----------



## FlowerFairy

They will discuss ECV next week of there is a possiblity it can be done and I will make a decision then! Not convinced she's going to turn because she's always been this way. I know people always say babies turn but generally the babies have twisted and turned all the way wheread she's always been this way ! But we shall see xx


----------



## Boothh

Do you want the EVC? It seems like it would really hurt! My mum had it with my sister and she flipped back round on the way home lol! She ended up with a section but it was 20 years ago and I don't think it was as popular then to try naturally! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Do you want the EVC? It seems like it would really hurt! My mum had it with my sister and she flipped back round on the way home lol! She ended up with a section but it was 20 years ago and I don't think it was as popular then to try naturally! xx

Im doing a lot of research at the mo. My MIL had it twice when expecting my Oh and he tunred back round. I've heard good and bad. I think if there is plenty of water and a log enough cord then I'll let them try once. But if I go and there is less fluid I will opt for an elective section :( I really didnt want a section but I have to face the fact that I might x


----------



## KendraNoell

No, I didn't go in, it was pretty much just the one time I wiped. Could have been from wiping a lot yesterday not sure. And if it was plug I think there would have been discharge-y type stuff in there too?


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> No, I didn't go in, it was pretty much just the one time I wiped. Could have been from wiping a lot yesterday not sure. And if it was plug I think there would have been discharge-y type stuff in there too?

I'd say that if nothing has happened since that you are probably fine, especially if you aren't experiencing an pains or anything. Maybe it was from somewhere that was irritated, maybe :sex:? Not sure about the plug question. I didn't lose any of mine until labor last time. 


Oh yes ladies, I most definitely had a head lodged in my pelvis yesterday! I felt like I had a bowling ball attached to my vagina. Lots of pressure. I thought maybe the baby had engaged or something. Today seems to be a bit better. Lots of movement though. It's actually making me feel a bit nauseous. :(


----------



## Nits

Kendra, I'm happy you didn't have any more spotting. 
Flower, I feel for you. :hugs: 
Zombina, did thy tell you for sure it's GD? What did they say?

I went to my MW appointment yesterday and the good news is that she seems to be trying to turn, we found her HB below my belly button (last time it was near my ribs) and I've been feeling some movement above the belly button as well, which hadn't happened before.
The bad news is that my Blood Pressure was high (150/40) so I have to go back in in a week, instead of two, to have it checked again. They tested my urine for protein but, luckily, there was none. MW said it may be nothing, or it may be pregnancy-induced hypertension. My father had high blood pressure so apparently I am a bit more at risk of getting it. The fact that I didn't have protein in my urine was reassuring that it may not become preeclampsia. 
Anyway, now we just wait and see.


----------



## zombina

They haven't said for sure but the midwife said she thought it could be... BUT - when I got home I remembered I had half a packet of softmints and 2 sugary drinks before I went there so am assuming that's what caused the glucose to be present in my urine!
But as my Dad has diabetes they're keeping an eye on it just in case xx


----------



## aimee-lou

zombina said:


> They haven't said for sure but the midwife said she thought it could be... BUT - when I got home I remembered I had half a packet of softmints and 2 sugary drinks before I went there so am assuming that's what caused the glucose to be present in my urine!
> But as my Dad has diabetes they're keeping an eye on it just in case xx

softmints are the devil food. Hope they sort it out for you. xx


----------



## zombina

aimee-lou said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> They haven't said for sure but the midwife said she thought it could be... BUT - when I got home I remembered I had half a packet of softmints and 2 sugary drinks before I went there so am assuming that's what caused the glucose to be present in my urine!
> But as my Dad has diabetes they're keeping an eye on it just in case xx
> 
> softmints are the devil food. Hope they sort it out for you. xxClick to expand...

They were so good tho :D xx


----------



## Boothh

FlowerFairy said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Do you want the EVC? It seems like it would really hurt! My mum had it with my sister and she flipped back round on the way home lol! She ended up with a section but it was 20 years ago and I don't think it was as popular then to try naturally! xx
> 
> Im doing a lot of research at the mo. My MIL had it twice when expecting my Oh and he tunred back round. I've heard good and bad. I think if there is plenty of water and a log enough cord then I'll let them try once. But if I go and there is less fluid I will opt for an elective section :( I really didnt want a section but I have to face the fact that I might xClick to expand...

Don't be disheartened :hugs: there's every chance you want have to have one :hugs: it took me a long time to accept because I really loved the labour experience but sometimes it's just the safest way and I do think I'm sure once the babies have arrived it won't seem as much of a big deal which way they came out! Right now with a few weeks to go it seems much more important than it really is in the grand scheme of life xx


----------



## mightyspu

zombina said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> They haven't said for sure but the midwife said she thought it could be... BUT - when I got home I remembered I had half a packet of softmints and 2 sugary drinks before I went there so am assuming that's what caused the glucose to be present in my urine!
> But as my Dad has diabetes they're keeping an eye on it just in case xx
> 
> softmints are the devil food. Hope they sort it out for you. xxClick to expand...
> 
> They were so good tho :D xxClick to expand...

That was nice of her to jump straight to the GD conclusion! :dohh: if she was that concerned, she should've arranged for a GTT. They did for me because Jack was big and my Dad has type 2


----------



## aimee-lou

mightyspu said:


> zombina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombina said:
> 
> 
> They haven't said for sure but the midwife said she thought it could be... BUT - when I got home I remembered I had half a packet of softmints and 2 sugary drinks before I went there so am assuming that's what caused the glucose to be present in my urine!
> But as my Dad has diabetes they're keeping an eye on it just in case xx
> 
> softmints are the devil food. Hope they sort it out for you. xxClick to expand...
> 
> They were so good tho :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> That was nice of her to jump straight to the GD conclusion! :dohh: if she was that concerned, she should've arranged for a GTT. They did for me because Jack was big and my Dad has type 2Click to expand...

I got a +1 for glucose in my last tests thanks to softmints. I was told I have to get another result the same or worse for a repeat GTT to be done.


----------



## mightyspu

Yes, I had doughnuts just before a urine sample when pregnant with Jack. It was my second 'strike' and I had the gtt then too. Was negative then, but not so lucky this time. :(


----------



## Nits

I'm surprised they didn't specify that u shouldn't eat anything sugary before the test. Either way, I'm sure everything will be fine but I know it sucks having to worry about health stuff like this right now. 
I'm going back this Tuesday instead of on two weeks because they want to check my Bp again. 

A bit ot: dh told me not to breath do loud into the phone. I was walking and talking, I could barely breath afterwards! The shortness of breath is getting ridicoulous. I have to sleep with three pillows under my head.


----------



## Boothh

Since the baby has moved abit I can breathe alot easier and it's actually made so much difference to my everyday life lol, I managed to clean the kitchen today without needing to sit down half way through, and I can walk for longer without needing to stop for a rest!
I'm pretty sure he's head down now, I keep getting uncomfortable pokes in the ribs and these weird feelings which from what you lot where saying the other week are hands above his head in my bits lol! I need to pee alot more since he's moved though! 

I ordered my pram on Friday finally! And bought a changing bag, I've not got round to it yet but I'm going to go through my lists probably tomorrow and pack mine and babies hospital bags and then I know what I still need! Eek! Less than 6 weeks to go now, I can't wait! 

Also wondering who the first to pop will be :haha: ?


----------



## KendraNoell

I wondered that about the GTT test too, they don't give any specs so especially if you get one towards the evening like I did, you've probably had a snack (or two or three haha) before dinner and your blood sugar is raised.

And my spotting is definitely not from having sex as its probably been 5 months since DH and I have done it. Great, huh?


----------



## vespersonicca

Just popping by to check in! Everything here has been fine. All the regular annoying pregnancy things like fatigue, shortness of breath (from walking up like 3 stairs! lol), and frequent trips to the bathroom. I've had a lot of heartburn too. Last night was def the worst since I actually woke up and threw up a little but had to swallow since I was in bed. Yuck! I rinsed my mouth out and hoped it would feel better. Slept a little elevated to help. I think it was due to all the junk food I consumed yesterday! My Finnish family ended up surprising me with a baby shower! I was very touched. :) I got a GORGEOUS wee notions one size cloth diaper to add to my collection from it too! Yay!


----------



## mightyspu

KendraNoell said:


> I wondered that about the GTT test too, they don't give any specs so especially if you get one towards the evening like I did, you've probably had a snack (or two or three haha) before dinner and your blood sugar is raised.
> 
> And my spotting is definitely not from having sex as its probably been 5 months since DH and I have done it. Great, huh?

The test I did was to eat a carby breakfast and have bloods 2 hours later. They do specify that you shouldn't have anything else other than what they specify.


----------



## aimee-lou

My GTT they specified first thing in the morning and fasting - got a normal. The test I had done was a routine urine test in anti-natal clinic - had half a pack of softmints and a bottle of fruit juice half an hour before! :wacko:

I'm also wondering who will be first to go. I think I'm going to go over again, just because they have moved my dates so far forward, 7 days difference between my dates and my scan dates....5 days difference between LMP and scan also so it's not just me being unable to count lol. 

I think hubby and I have come to the decision that this is the last baby. We were toying with the idea of having a third but it's just not feasible. Obviously things may change, but I'm 29 in September and hubby will be embarking on a new career in 2 years time (once his degree is complete), so time isn't really on our side. It's sad, and we may of course change our minds, but we have agreed that if we definitely stick to it, we'll get a dog in 2 years time. We already have 1, but we'll get another to feed our broodiness! lol It's kind of bitter sweet though. I must confess that this pregnancy has been a lot more work and worry, so I think it will be a relief to just be a mummy again and not TTC/Pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## bumpin2012

thats odd. With my test I was told that it was fine to eat something before the test. They give you that super sweet drink and draw your blood an hour later - and mine came back perfect!

Maybe its a different test here?:shrug:

Kendra: Maybe that spotting was from baby settling on your cervix? Or maybe you have a varicosity that bled a little up there. My friend had horrible varicosities up her foof, poor girl!

Im going to my baby shower today!!! Im so excited to see everyone, but my crazy hormonal pregnant self was dreaming all night that no one showed up!


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> And my spotting is definitely not from having sex as its probably been 5 months since DH and I have done it. Great, huh?

We haven't DTD since 28 weeks because it triggered contractions afterwards =S 
It freaked us out. We do other stuff, though :blush:



vespersonicca said:


> My Finnish family ended up surprising me with a baby shower! I was very touched. :) I got a GORGEOUS wee notions one size cloth diaper to add to my collection from it too! Yay!

Sorry about the Heartburn =S I got it all first trimester but (fingers crossed), it hasn't come back. That's so nice that they threw you a baby shower!!! :happydance:



aimee-lou said:


> I think hubby and I have come to the decision that this is the last baby.

Oh, never say never. We are 27 (almost) and still in school. We are far from settled in out careers. Actually, sometimes it almost feels like we're teenagers in the sense that there is so much more we still need to accomplish. But I'm planning on having a second kid around 30 and a third around 34 or so. If possible, I'd like to be done having kids by 35, but I won't say no to having a baby after that if we want to. I don't think 29 is old at all. 
I know it's a personal decision but it seems like you are on the fence about it, so i wanted to share my view. 
Also, a new dog is always awesome!



bumpin2012 said:


> Im going to my baby shower today!!! Im so excited to see everyone, but my crazy hormonal pregnant self was dreaming all night that no one showed up!


Yeeeey, more baby showers :happydance: let us know how it goes.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> My Finnish family ended up surprising me with a baby shower! I was very touched. :) I got a GORGEOUS wee notions one size cloth diaper to add to my collection from it too! Yay!
> 
> Sorry about the Heartburn =S I got it all first trimester but (fingers crossed), it hasn't come back. That's so nice that they threw you a baby shower!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to my baby shower today!!! Im so excited to see everyone, but my crazy hormonal pregnant self was dreaming all night that no one showed up!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks! I think it was touching mostly because people don't do baby showers in Finland. They knew that they do in my culture though and wanted to make sure I had one! VERY sweet! 

Speaking of dreams, I actually had a pleasant one about the baby instead of something traumatic or flat out weird. I dreamt I could see his feet as he pressed them against my stomach. I could see exactly where he was. Then, all of the sudden, he was curled up on my stomach rather than inside. I was looking at us through a mirror and so was he so I could see him in my arms. He had the most stunning blue green eyes. Then, just as quickly, he was back in my tummy again! Can't wait to really see him!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Nits - :hugs: 
We are well and truly on the fence, but we kind of feel having a third would be pushing it a little health wise for me and money wise. of course if it happened I don't think we'd be upset lol. I had my first when I was your age, and said I would like to be done having babies by the time I'm 32 (so the youngest would be 18 when I turned 50 lol) and also because there is a history of early menopause in my family (mum started at 32!). I think we're kind of thinking that if we think like this we may enjoy this pregnancy more, rather than being complacent about it lol. 

6-8 weeks left, and then I'll be a Mum of 2.....eeeeeek! lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Can't believe it could be this month !

I just made this with the bump pictures I could find :haha:
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/6bfc4774-1.jpg


----------



## mightyspu

You lot make me feel old, I'm 31, was 29 when I had Jack. Age is just a number :D


----------



## Boothh

We arnt sure if we will have any more after this baby, always wanted 4/5 children but this second baby has taken 2yrs and 4 miscarriages to get to this point and it's put us off a little bit, jess was a surprise and I was on the pill so we assumed it would be easy but it hasn't been at all, 
Saying that though we are both 22 so maybe in a few years when the boys are both in school and dh has finished getting his qualifications etc and we are more comfortable financially we will want another 1 or 2! I would be happy either way but we definitely need a break from ttc/pregnancy etc after this baby is born x


----------



## bumpin2012

Im soooo freaking tired! I can't remember the last time I was this exhausted!

Baby shower was just lovely. The start time was for 2pm, and at 2:30 only 3 people were there, so I was sooo worried that my dreams were coming true! In the end, people started arriving around 3, and in total there were about 10 people there... So I was pretty happy!

Baby was pretty spoiled today, pretty much everything off my registry was gifted to us, which really surprised me. The last 2 baby showers I went to almost nothing from the registry was gifted... BUT both of those momma knew baby's gender before hand, so they were gifted tons of clothing and blankets. The only thing left to get now is a bouncer chair!

Now, This tired momma is going to bed!


----------



## FlowerFairy

mightyspu said:


> You lot make me feel old, I'm 31, was 29 when I had Jack. Age is just a number :D

I am 30!! I was 19 when I had James ands 28 when I had Noah! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks FF, I feel better now :D 

I've always wanted 3, but we'll see. I do want a gap though. Give my body a rest. Although having GD has made me question a third.


----------



## FlowerFairy

We keep changing our minds about a 4th. It will depend on lots of things, but at the moment I'm not sure I want to be pregnant again but we shall see :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Mw just been and confirmed baby is head down! Still back to back though! 
Also I'm measuring a week and a half ahead and on my chart compared to jesse he is way over the top line! I'm scared he's going to be huge now lol x


----------



## sharon0302

Sharing my misery, just about to head for third doctors appiontment, haven't slept properly for nearly two weeks and didn't think it was possible to itch this bad! Finally seeing one of senior GPs so just hoping for some joy:nope::nope:


This was several days ago it is now worse, all over my legs, back and starting on arms and stomach.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0018.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FlowerFairy

Gosh Sharon! :hugs: That look really sore. Hope they can find a cause x


----------



## mightyspu

Ouch Sharon! What is it? I had a massive itch attack last month and ended up gouging holes in my back. I'm still wearing the scabs now as they get itchy when they heal. :dohh: 

Boothh, a week and a half isn't bad, its 3+ that gets them worrying :) but pleased he's head down.


----------



## sharon0302

Well two docs had a look and all they can come up with is allergic reaction so on antihistamines and another appointment on Thursday. If itch is relieved I'll be sooooo happy it is unbelievable.


----------



## mightyspu

Ow! Hope the antihistamines work. :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Goodness that looks horrid. I get really itchy legs anyway (nervous tick I can't seem to get rid of!) but never seen anything like that. :hugs: Really hope the antihistamines work for you.


----------



## Boothh

mightyspu said:


> Ouch Sharon! What is it? I had a massive itch attack last month and ended up gouging holes in my back. I'm still wearing the scabs now as they get itchy when they heal. :dohh:
> 
> Boothh, a week and a half isn't bad, its 3+ that gets them worrying :) but pleased he's head down.


It goes off jesses birth weight though so that's a week and a half ahead of having an 8lb 9oz baby haha, if he carrys on that line he's heading for 10lbs at birth! At least I don't have to push him out though haha x


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Ouch Sharon! What is it? I had a massive itch attack last month and ended up gouging holes in my back. I'm still wearing the scabs now as they get itchy when they heal. :dohh:
> 
> Boothh, a week and a half isn't bad, its 3+ that gets them worrying :) but pleased he's head down.
> 
> 
> It goes off jesses birth weight though so that's a week and a half ahead of having an 8lb 9oz baby haha, if he carrys on that line he's heading for 10lbs at birth! At least I don't have to push him out though haha xClick to expand...


Jealous now lol!! Earl was 9lb6 and this one is measuring bigger if we go full term +5 like we did with him. My eyes are already watering lol.


----------



## mightyspu

Jack was 9lb6oz too. I fully expect this one to be bigger, but at least they'll not let me go over this time (GD) but apparently bigger babies are easier to push out, not that it makes a difference when you're having a section. :) 

And don't forget that measuring an unborn baby isn't an exact science. A friend of mine was recently told she was having a massive baby and he turned out to be 8lb8oz. A fair size, but not the behemoth they led her to believe!


----------



## Boothh

I think it's all guess work really! I had a scan at 39+2 with jess and they told me he was small and wouldn't be more than 6lbs lol well 5 days later he was born 8lbs 9oz so no idea where they got that he was small from! :haha: 
I think I just have alot of water cus my bump is quite big but I haven't put weight on any where else! 
My guess is that he will be 8lbs 2 :)


----------



## Nits

morning ladies, lot's of posts to reply to.

Sharon, hope the rash goes away, it doesn't look pleasant =S

I'm going back to the MW today (after only a week) to check my Blood Pressure. I really hope this doesn't turn into pre-eclampsia. I'll keep you updated =)


----------



## vespersonicca

3.5 weeks... or as many as 7.5 weeks. Ugh. I've reached the point of really disliking being pregnant. Heartburn, fatigue, moody as hell. I get up twice at night to pee and now have trouble getting back to sleep too. I woke up at 5:30am this morning and never did get back to sleep. :cry:

Is anyone else struggling with being a balanced pleasant human being? I was just reflecting that, at least for me, pregnancy is just long enough that I can't really remember too well how even-tempered I actually am when not pregnant. I'm beginning to just feel like I must always be a crazy mean woman who is demanding and has no patience! I can't remember any other me right now. :nope:


----------



## Boothh

Hope your appointment went well nits x

Vesper! I think we all feel like that, I'm sooo snappy with dh all the time and I know my patience wears thin alot easier with LO which I feel bad about, heartburn, spd, tiredness, return of ms! 
I woke up at 4am this morning after many toilet trips and struggling to sleep cus of sore hips and bh, managed to get an hour about 10am but iv felt like crap all day! I can't wait til the end now when I can enjoy the baby and not all these bloody crappy parts :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Vesper: ME!!! Im now convinced I have officially gone mental. My temper is sooo short these days! And when I get mad, or frustrated, I cry! Im so done with pregnancy! I had my 36 week appointment today. I managed to convince my OB to do a stretch and sweep starting at 39 weeks instead of waiting for the usual 40 week appointment! So I am hoping that if my massage and Chiropractor appointments dont start labour at 38 weeks, A S/S will! Im starting to take long daily walks and bounce on an exercise ball to move baby unto my cervix ASAP!


----------



## Nits

I am the opposite. Pregnancy has made me such a happy camper, I hope it stays like this forever. 

Sooooo... my BP is still high. MW doesn't want me to work anymore, I'm not quite on bed rest but I have to take it easy. They did a battery of tests, they checked baby's HB and movements for an hour and she was doing great. I have to go in for a growth scan on Thursday. It's been an eventful day, it's always a shock when things don't go according to plan. I will probably have to go in twice a week from now on.

I think I need to go to bed now.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh my moods are pretty bad too! That and men just have to say the stupidest things when you're in a terrible mood as it is, you know?

I'm pretty miserable too. On top of it now being painful to do just about anything, baby doesn't seem to get that he's crammed and doesn't have to keep moving so much, he rolls all day long and its so uncomfortable! And hiccups several times a day as well.

To top it all off I have a cold. And it sucks because I have 3 job interviews this week and really can't afford to not be working at this point. But baby is healthy and everything is going ok so I am thankful for the small things.


----------



## Boothh

The finish line is so close now though so we just need to remember what this is all for! We get to meet our babies soon :)


----------



## aimee-lou

I think I've found a bit of a new lease of life this past week or 2 since finishing work really. I've had time to recuperate, rest and make plans, I have a clean house, and the pains that I was experiencing while they're still there I feel able to cope. The only time I get a bit annoyed by them is last thing at night when what I really want to do is sit nicely on the sofa watching tv and drinking tea, when I can't because my sofa is crap and I have a permanent wedgey! :haha: But still, small things lol. I'm kind of trying to enjoy the last few weeks because they might be my last, and we have virtually everything (including now a couple of cartons of milk lol) so the panic factor is gone too. Although, I can't find the music box from the mobile :growlmad: - may have to buy a new one as it's integral and wont work without it as it's what's got all the hooks etc! :dohh: Off onto ebay now lol. 

Chins up girls. Next month they'll be here and the pains will be a memory. :cloud9:


----------



## Nits

Hi girls, sorry I just didn't want my post to get buried by other posts. I am feeling like crap.

I went to the midwife yesterday, to check my blood pressure, since it's been going up. i ended up in the hospital for two hours, they took my BP four times, it was high all the time. They did a stress test to check the baby's HB and movement, and she's doing great.

They drew blood to test for liver and kidney problems and I am going back tomorrow for a growth scan to amke sure she's getting enough nutrients. The midwife talked to the OBGYn and they both agreed that they don't want me to work anymore, so I'm home until she's born. 

I know everything will be fine but I am just scared. It was such a shock. The midwife told em at one point that she's still a bit too small to have her be born (I'm 33 weeks, so no surprise there, I don't want her to be born yet either). But her comment made me think that if I was further along she would have just sent me in for an induction. It was a bit of a slap in the face, it made me realize that this is no joke. 

Fortunately, they've tested my urine twice and there's no trace of protein but they are having me do a 24-hour urine sample, i have to bring it in tomorrow before my US. 

I'll keep you posted. I don't know what's worse, having to work or sitting home just worrying about all this :(
I think I'm going to watch a movie or something and try to relax because I will give myself higher blood pressure if I keep thinking about it.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone! Sorry for being MIA for sooo long I have been away for 3 weeks or so working, I am on my phone as left laptop at parents so can't catch up on everything for which I am sorry and I can't go back easily or quote grrrr so I am going to reply as much as I can from memory so sorry if I miss you or forget/muddle up who said what.

*FF *- FX she turns soon or the ECV works - did you look into the hypnotherapy for birthing etc as 80+% of it working....she still has time to turn but yes I too would prepare for a C/S so I mentally didn't freak out if I had to have one that way if I didn't have one great but if I did then I would have come to terms with it iykwim?

*Boothh* - You obviously have opted for the c/s then with your comment about not having to push a 10lber out, did the cons appt go well when discussing it? When will you know what date it is?

*Sharon* - hope the meds work that rash looks really nasty!!

*Nits* - Hope you manage to stay calm and relax! Excellent sign no protein in urine...!! Out of interest do you know what your BP has been? I am sorry you have had to go through this but glad keeping an eye on you FX it doesn't turn into PET.

*Vesper* - I am more irritable but okay mood wise really just more sensitive I guess :haha:

*AFM* - I have had a growth scan this week as measuring 5wks behind on SFH but the growth scan was fine and baby is above average in size so I must just have a narnia's wardrobe in my back or soemthing :rofl: I am in agony with my SPD and finding it hard to rest, walk or anything atm starting to get me down with looking after A etc, it was hard last time but now with a 2yr old it is agony :nope: had cons appt yday and go back at 38wks or before if in agony and will book an induction then so prob have baby in about 4-5wks :shock: arrrgh sooooo close!!

I am excited to know who will pop first too - has anyone got a c/s booked or IOL date yet? :hugs: missed you all hope everyone is okay and not struggling too much with exhaustion :sleep: xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Hello everyone! Doing ok over here. The sun is back in Finland after we got a foot of snow on Monday. 

Nits: Hope everything is ok. Good that they are looking at everything and there is no protein in the urine. Keep us posted. In the meantime, I think a movie to help you to relax is a great idea. You don't need to sit and stress. That is the one upside of working. It keeps you distracted. 

Kendra: 3 job interviews! Wow! Good luck! I couldn't even think about working right now! You are supposed to be off at the latest 5 weeks before the due date in Finland. 

Jai: Yeah, I know, it's finally all approaching. I remember last time when I was due at the end of the month, how exciting it was to read about all the babies coming before. At the same time it was so hard to wait for my own to finally get here! The forum began to get a little quiet toward the end of the month... a lot of sleep-deprived mommies I guess!


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits- I know its hard but try to relax. I had issues with my BP about the same time as you and I did a 24 hour test and it came back fine. I think I was just stressed at the time so the readings were off.

Ves- I know, its crazy to be thinking about a job right now but I pretty much have to work til the baby is born because I don't have any paid time off. And my job is temp so once I leave work for maternity leave I will more than likely not have a job to come back to unless our positions get extended while I'm gone. So I am desperate to have something lined up for when baby is here.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey girls. 
I have read all updates but I'm rushing about in my phone so sorry for not replying!!!
I have a scan and Consultant app this afternoon to see if baby if still breech. Now unless her bum feels exactly the same as her head and movements that were feet are now hands I m doubting she's moved :haha: we shall see what the plan is!! X


----------



## Boothh

Good luck nits and ff. hope your appointments go well :)

Jai-jai - yes we decided it was best to go for c/s she booked me in there and then for 11th may so I've known for a few weeks now! 5 weeks tomorrow eeek!! Glad to hear baby is growing well and is just hiding hehe, at least you know you can be induced this time if it gets too much, didn't you go quite over due last time? x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hope your appointment goes well *FF* it will be interesting to see if she has randomly turned or not - FX for you that she has!! 

*Kendra* I was in the same situation with DD I had to work and was having interviews whilst preggo so I can empathise, it is hard but you have to do what you have to do - good luck with them all :hugs:

*Boothh* Aaaah I see how very exciting!!!!! Is this our only date for a delivery so far? eeeep not long now at all especially as you have THAT day allocated already :dance: 11th May is soooo close - how many weeks will you be? 

*Vesper and Boothh (again)* Yes I can remember those feelings too Ves it was fun but then it got quieter and quiter I was the very last one to pop in our group last time :rofl: so yes Boothh I went very overdue - 2 whole weeks.....I even got a badge from you all...do you remember? :haha:


----------



## Nits

FlowerFairy said:


> Hey girls.
> I have read all updates but I'm rushing about in my phone so sorry for not replying!!!
> I have a scan and Consultant app this afternoon to see if baby if still breech. Now unless her bum feels exactly the same as her head and movements that were feet are now hands I m doubting she's moved :haha: we shall see what the plan is!! X

Good luck, FF!! I know exactly what you mean, I can't tell by her movements whether she's turned or not. We found her HB near my hips, so I know that she's turning, but the movements feel pretty much the same, with the exception that now I get the occasional body part sticking out above my bellybutton. But even the midwives had a hard time figuring out if it was the head or the butt. :haha:

Anyway, I hope you can go ahead with the delivery you wanted :hugs:

BOOTH, you must be so excited to know the date!!! Only a month now :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Jai_Jai said:


> *Vesper and Boothh (again)* Yes I can remember those feelings too Ves it was fun but then it got quieter and quiter I was the very last one to pop in our group last time :rofl: so yes Boothh I went very overdue - 2 whole weeks.....I even got a badge from you all...do you remember? :haha:

I am not due until May 23rd, it will get quiet here too :nope:
They probably won't let me go past my due date if my blood pressure doesn't go down, though. I really don't want to be induced but I just want to have a happy healthy baby, so I'll do whatever I have to. 

I am feeling a lot better emotionally. Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

I think I do remember actually :rofl: 
I'll be 39 weeks exactly! It seems so soon it's scary! Still not very organised! I have a sneaky suspicion he might decide he wants to come a bit earlier though but I hope he stays in so we can have a nice smooth time of it this time!


----------



## Nits

Totally OT

FF, my DH's name is James Daniel!!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey Girls!
This is me ----------> :happydance: Baby is HEAD DOWN!!!!!! My Home birth is back on and it's just a waiting game!!

Thanks for the messages xx

P.s Nits, James Daniel is a cool name :haha: x


----------



## Boothh

YAAAAAY!!!! So so happy for you nic!! I bet you are so relieved!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: how fab!!!!! That is the best news ever I am sooo happy for you :yipee:

Boothh - yes it has come so quick, do you feel this has gone loads faster this time? I def dooo, we were not very organised and with the threat of being induced due to query IUGR on Tue we bought everything at the weekend :haha: so I feel much better that we actually have a carseat now :)


----------



## Boothh

I do feel like it has gone so much faster this time, I'm still not organised the crib and carseat are in the cellar at my dads shop and I have no way to get them until the end of the month, I really need to get all the little bits together too!


----------



## bumpin2012

FF: YAY!!! Im so excited for you!


----------



## Nits

FF :happydance:!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! 

Mine is still breech but I am 3 weeks behind you.

My blood pressure was a lot better today! According to the US, she's meassuring right at 33 weeks but apparently she's at the 38%, so she's a bit on the smaller side. As long as she's healthy, I don't care if she's small.
My amniotic fluid is also on the lower side, so they will repeat the stress test and the ultrasound next week. I am not concerned though, I don't want to worry about anything. 

I am so excited about meeting my little girl and I can't wait to see all your pics and birth stories =D


----------



## vespersonicca

I sorted through my newborn stuff yesterday and put in the drawer. I'll run a load of laundry with the new stuff in it and add it there today. I'm going to try to get a lot of stuff on my to-do list done this long weekend while DH is home. That way I can be more relaxed as my energy levels continue to plummet. :)


----------



## sharon0302

Brill news Flowerfairy!

Well I spent 7 hours in maternity outpatients yesterday waiting to see a doc and it is official I have PUPPP. So nothing they can do beyond the antihistamines and only cure is delivery! So roll on the next 6 1/2 weeks of very little sleep and ripping my own skin off. Rash is practically everywhere and driving me potty.


----------



## vespersonicca

OH no! Sorry to hear that Sharon! :hugs:


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> I sorted through my newborn stuff yesterday and put in the drawer. I'll run a load of laundry with the new stuff in it and add it there today. I'm going to try to get a lot of stuff on my to-do list done this long weekend while DH is home. That way I can be more relaxed as my energy levels continue to plummet. :)

I can't wait to start doing that myself. I won't do laundry for a few more weeks, though, because I don't want it to get dusty again. But how exciting!!! :happydance:

We are looking for a new place to live, at the craziest time :blush: That means that all the baby's things are still in boxes, except for her clothes, which are in the drawers. Now that I have some free time, I wish we weren't moving so I could spend it organizing stuff for the baby but, oh well...



sharon0302 said:


> Brill news Flowerfairy!
> 
> Well I spent 7 hours in maternity outpatients yesterday waiting to see a doc and it is official I have PUPPP. So nothing they can do beyond the antihistamines and only cure is delivery! So roll on the next 6 1/2 weeks of very little sleep and ripping my own skin off. Rash is practically everywhere and driving me potty.

:hugs: it sucks, sorry =(


----------



## KendraNoell

I washed most of my clothes weeks ago, have another load growing from things that people have given me since my shower. I'm not going to buy anymore clothes myself though until I see how big he is growing and what I will need. I have tons of 0-3 stuff though! I made him another sign for his "corner" ... I don't know if I ever put out my webpage link but I make signs for nurseries/bedrooms, specializing in kids stuff but I do a lot of family type signs too, 

https://www.facebook.com/thenest98531

It's rare that I get time to do one of my own signs so it was nice to have that downtime! Since I've been out sick all week for work I got caught up on orders which is great but then its also frustrating!


----------



## Nits

Kendra, I really like your signs =D

People gave me a ton of 0-3 months clothes. I am super grateful, of course, but I wonder how long she'll be able to wear them =S
I have a few gift cards that I am saving for after she's born. 

Since most of us are in the norther hemisphere... what things will you do to protect LO from the sun but still be able to enjoy the summer?
I want to be able to go to the lake and enjoy my time off. I will get her some big, wide hats and probably an umbrella. People have told me to dress her in light cotton but long sleeve things. Any other piece of advice?


----------



## aimee-lou

My washing will all get done and sorted next weekend. Hubby is away for the weekend so I will spend nap times and evenings sorting through all the boring bits and making sure the 'nursery' (such as it is - it's a corner in my son's room and another corner in our room! :wacko:) is pretty much set up bar the larger furniture items. The cot will wait until I am term (maybe actually 40 weeks lol) as it will inevitably get in the way otherwise! lol 

I have literally a tonne of stuff and i've been buying more summer clothes like rompers and little white hats lol. Not a lot but enough that I have filled a box - I think I've got about 4 new outfits in each size up to 3-6 months lol. I really didn't need them at all! :blush: Only things left now on my shopping list are toiletries lol - oh and I definitely need a new mobile as I've well and truly lost the music box on ours which is a shame because I love it! :dohh:

Nits - for the summer, a mix of umbrellas/parasols and hats as well as the obligatory muslin cloth will get us through. I've already bought some factor 50 kids but may get a small bottle of baby sun lotion (I'm a red-head and Earl is really fair so chances are we will need it! lol) - light, long layers is the advice I've always been given about babies and toddlers in the sun, and Earl has never had a problem.


----------



## KendraNoell

I bought some hats, and people have said to not get him shorts and whatnot because they will still be cold but I have always read and heard that if you are warm, baby is warm, and if you are cold, baby is cold. So I intend on trying to dress him in onesies and long shorts during the day and if it gets chilly having longer sleeved outfits with me to change him into. I just couldn't resist the little baby board shorts though! And flip flops!


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh, my son just erased my big long post before I could publish it! Hate when that happens! :growlmad:

Anyway, at least here in Finland, sunscreen of any kind isn't recommended for under 1yo. If the baby is dressed in appropriate clothing then it isn't really even needed. Babies can't properly regulate their own body temperature for the first year. Any even layer protecting the skin from direct sun exposure (a light cotton long sleeved body suit and pants for example) a hat (this is because they can't regulate body temp like us), and a place in the shade or under an umbrella is usually sufficient. I never had to worry about sunscreen with my son until he started spending time sitting in the wading pool and his swimming suit didn't cover his arms and legs. He always had a hat to block the sun from his face. 

A tip that was passed to me and was very helpful (especially during the Winter months here in Finland where the clothes are layered on) is to check behind the neck. If baby is cold then add clothes. If baby is sweaty then take something off! I had a hot baby and now a hot toddler. He never needed nearly as much as what was considered the "standard" to put on here. I always felt so sorry for the kids in 3 layers when their mothers never even bothered to take off an hat or mitten when inside. I bet they were boiling! :nope:


----------



## aimee-lou

vespersonicca said:


> Ugh, my son just erased my big long post before I could publish it! Hate when that happens! :growlmad:
> 
> A tip that was passed to me and was very helpful (especially during the Winter months here in Finland where the clothes are layered on) is to check behind the neck. If baby is cold then add clothes. If baby is sweaty then take something off! I had a hot baby and now a hot toddler. He never needed nearly as much as what was considered the "standard" to put on here. I always felt so sorry for the kids in 3 layers when their mothers never even bothered to take off an hat or mitten when inside. I bet they were boiling! :nope:

Earl is a hot one too so I'm not sure what to expect. I still have all his winter layers to build up summery outfits so we should be ok. I know that in the first month or so he normally needed the extra layer (obviously while he was tiny and couldn't really move so never generated any real heat) but pretty much as soon as he found his hands and started to take notice he was a sweaty little thing lol. I used to do the back of the neck thing, especially when you bring out the snowsuits in the winter. So easy to over-heat in those things. Not even sure I'll bother with one this winter - we bought 3 for Earl in various sizes and barely used them as he was such a hottie! lol


----------



## Nits

Thanks for all the tips.

I had never hear of the neck thing.

So, I woke up at 4 in the morning, couldn't go back to bed, I was starving. I am now sitting at the computer eating my left over noodles :haha:
Gotta love pregnancy sometimes.


----------



## Boothh

Jess is a hot kid too, he's always sweating, he sleeps in just a nappy alot of the time or if I do put him in pjs he takes them off himself in the night lol!
I had some really cool vests/bodysuits when he was little that had a little temperature thing on the back of the neck, the picture disappeared if they were too hot, I don't know what I did with them now but they were so handy for when he was ill!


----------



## DianaM

I feel like its been months since I last wrote! I've been SO busy and keep my Facebook updated but always forget to post on here! I have a LOT to read and catch up on! 

So far over here things are good! Can't believe how close we all are!! And can't believe I've made it this far! My OB is impressed too! Officially made it 5 weeks past when I had Austin as of this Thursday!! Yay!! OB said she can come anytime now and won't have to go to the NICU :) weekly visits are great and just enjoying my belly as long as I can!

Started drinking raspberry leaf tea today... OB didn't want me starting it too early just in case. I'm going (or at least making a VERY strong effort) to go all natural this time. I didn't have that option with Austin since they were trying to stop labour so I hope I can manage it!! Been using my birthing ball too to help with hip/pelvic pain... Seems to work great!

Other than that I'm completely prepared to go into labour at anytime and have her <3 I'm proud to say I have nothing left on my list (other than a few things that are completely unnessasary but totally cute that I want lol)

How's everyone else doing? I'm currently on my iPhone so I can't read too far back on the posts at the moment. Anyone have their baby yet?? 

For the first time in this pregnancy yesterday my hands started to swell and again this morning I had it where they looked like Mickey Mouse hands... Drank lots of water today and they seem to be better now. I'll mention it to my OB on Thursday just to make sure though. 

Hope all of you are doing well and I'll try to get on my computer tomorrow to see what's been going on!!! Talk to you all soon!!!


----------



## Nits

Welcome back Diana =D

COngrats on making it to "full term"!!! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

I've had a lovely day today. Woke up this morning with agonising stabbing pains in my ear (my left ear that had the grommet in in October) and we went to A&E. I was seen pretty quickly for both assessment and treatment (in and out within 2 hours) and have ear drops. I have never had an ear infection before, and it really was agony - felt like glass in my ear. Ear drops are very low dose due to pregnancy, so may not work so have to make a follow up with the GP for Wednesday.....oh lovely. 

Other than that all is good. Hubby's grandmother has crocheted 2 more blankets (We still have the 3 she made for Earl lol) so we certainly wont be without blankets (I think that makes it 12 in total at last count lol.


----------



## Nits

aimee-lou, ear infections SUCK! I got a really bad sinus infection a couple of months back and I actually blew out my eardrum. It hurt like crazy, glad they gave you the drops =)


----------



## vespersonicca

Feeling impatient today. I know I'm just tired but I'm tired of being pregnant too! Glad LO only needs a couple more weeks inside and then he can come whenever! I just feel ready to get on with the next stage of things.


----------



## KendraNoell

Me too :( I was putting on clothes today and just made the realization that EVERYTHING makes me look like a whale now instead of just some things.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Full Term tomorrow! :happydance:
Mw been today and singed my home birth off and brought all my stuff up! :happydance: I am so excited, so as of tomorrow she can come I am happy!!!!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay FF! So exciting! I can't wait to hear about your home birth. I would love a water birth myself but I'll settle for something faster and easier than the first time around. That will already be an improvement!

Kendra, I don't even mind the belly or anything. I love how mine looks. It's just the peeing, tiredness, grumpiness, heartburn, etc LOL :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, Vesper. I actually dont mind the peeing, tiredness and grumpiness. Its the heartburn and nausea/vomitting that Im having a hard time coping with! 


37 weeks today!!! Woot Woot! had my 37 week appointment today. The dr I saw (mine wasn't available) says baby is in fantastic position, very low and very firmly engaged. He thinks baby is on the smaller, but totally normal, side, and he thinks baby will be making an early appearance! I didn't have an internal, maybe next week I can convince my dr to take a look at how favourable my cervix is... This might be VERY wishful thinking, but I feel like baby is going to show up towards the end of next week! It might be because I have booked a massage and chiro appointment to try and get labour kickstarted! 

Anybody have any guesses on who's gonna pop first? I HOPE its me...lol... I am due on the first of the month, but I could easily be beaten out...


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe we are getting to full term! It's just mad how fast it's gone! 

1 month tomorrow for me and
I'll be going in to have my
LO! Scary isnt the word lol, also had a thought today that my mum had my little sister at 35 weeks.. That's 3days away! That is a truly terrifying thought lol, we are not ready at all! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Nits

FF :happydance: I can't believe you're full term already. 

Kendra, I know, i feel huge too. I don't actually mind it (it helps that my DH still tells me I look beautiful every day :blush:) but I kind of miss that stage when the bump was just "cute"

vesper, I realized yesterday that it could take 8 more weeks for me (if I go up to 42 weeks) and it almost made me cry with frustration. I think it's also because they took me off work and they keep telling me I need to rest so that she doesn't come early. I think that just put me in an "I am ready" mood, just because I need to be prepared mentally if that should happen. But, on the other hand, I also need to be ready to be pregnant for 8 more weeks :wacko:

Bumpin :happydance: for you too for being 37 weeks!!!!

I am 34 weeks tomorrow. It's crazy how on the one hand it seems like I'm almost there but on the other hand it seems like it will take forever!


----------



## KendraNoell

It just gets in the way now for me. And people constantly comment on it lol.

Well thought I was going to get admitted again today but I was lucky. Was able to get my contractions under control. But I was having them during my NST they just weren't enough to be worried yet. So that's good. But in a lot of pain the last couple days :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats to everyone reaching full term! :thumbup: 

Ear infection seems ok, but I'm off to the GP today to get it checked. I'm not convinced my drops are doing anything except stemming the pain, not curing it if you get my meaning. Tempted to ask about my sciatica pains at the same time as they are excruciating and stop me in my tracks/take my breath away. Happened on the stairs the other day and I very nearly ended up at the bottom. That could have been nasty. I'm at the MW on monday, so will see how we get on there.


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> Ear infection seems ok, but I'm off to the GP today to get it checked. I'm not convinced my drops are doing anything except stemming the pain, not curing it if you get my meaning. Tempted to ask about my sciatica pains at the same time as they are excruciating and stop me in my tracks/take my breath away. Happened on the stairs the other day and I very nearly ended up at the bottom. That could have been nasty. I'm at the MW on monday, so will see how we get on there.

Hope you're wrong and your infection is on the mend. :hugs: Might as well ask whatever you want to ask while you're there. Good luck!


I've a doctor appt on Friday which will be the last doctor visit (the rest are midwife visits) unless there is anything special. In that case I'll get sent to the hospital to get checked out more thoroughly. I'm hoping to hear that my body has been preparing. The way I see it, whatever gets done now is something I don't need to wait for later! :thumbup: On another note, I went to the flea market today and found some nice deals for both the new little guy on the way and my toddler. :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

I have a docs appt too tomorrow, can't think what they'll do other than the usual checks. :shrug: had a mw last week so this seems a little overkill. Especially as I am under 2 consultants now too! Very well looked after I suppose :)


----------



## Nits

Kendra, I didn't know you had been having contractions. Glad they are under control. It sucks to be in pain, though. 




vespersonicca said:


> On another note, I went to the flea market today and found some nice deals for both the new little guy on the way and my toddler. :happydance:

Deals are always awesome! I work as a part time nanny and the other day, the baby's mom left out two bins full of baby's clothes for em to go through. They were sooooooo cute and they all looked new. I think Amy has one outfit for every single day of the year already :blush:
DH actually forbid me to get more clothes for her


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey, I'm a bit of a late comer but would love to chat with all the other ladies due in May! We're expecting a baby boy on the 15th of May, only 5 weeks to go! xo


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I'm another late comer! Due 25th of May with a little girl!!


----------



## RBurnett

can u add me 13th May and expecting a boy x


----------



## loverguts

I only just noticed that this thread existed today, hehe.
Can i be added?
Due 21st and team yellow :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ho ladies and welcome!! I'll Add you all once I'm on the laptop later x x


----------



## Tacey

New person here too! I'm due 11th, and we're team yellow.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Welcome!! Let me get some paper and a pen so I can update ladies xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Totally Updated Ladies!!! Team :pink: are still in the lead!! I wonder what the :yellow: babies will become! 
:happydance: xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had an ultrasound for the kidneys today she really didn't tell me much just said that it never looked to bad and it should be fine and if anything the baby would out grow it in 6 months. We recently decided on going with cloth diapers so i have spent the last week making up for the last several months and have bought a lot lol so hard to stick to a budget with it.


----------



## Nits

WELCOME ALL NEW COMERS!!! :happydance:



purple_kiwi said:


> I had an ultrasound for the kidneys today she really didn't tell me much just said that it never looked to bad and it should be fine and if anything the baby would out grow it in 6 months. We recently decided on going with cloth diapers so i have spent the last week making up for the last several months and have bought a lot lol so hard to stick to a budget with it.

Purple Kiwi, I don't remember reading anything about the baby's kidneys. What's going on? I'm glad that they think baby will out grow it in 6 months.

My news update: My blood pressure is overall under control (most of the time, some readings are still high).
My amniotic fluid went up two point this last week (from 8 to 10) :happydance: but they want to do yet another ultrasound next week :growlmad: to make sure it's not going down.
She's still breech, at 34 weeks, so the midwife wants me to try acupuncture next week if she hasn't turned. 

All in all, I'm feeling a lot better than last week.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Yea its really far back lol.. Basically the kindeys were enlarged at my last ultrasound and i was suppose to have another in 6 weeks (actually took about 8-9 weeks to get it). I never really got told anything about it by my doctor so i was left worrying till today and she explained that its something they out grow most of the time and the baby might have to get an ultrasound after she is born.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I really hope she turns for you! the thought of acupuncture would kind of scare me. Not a big fan of needles lol


----------



## aimee-lou

So not impressed....insomnia has struck and I'm still awake at 2am! Just want to sleep now. :nope:


----------



## Nits

Aaaaargh, purple, that's mean of them to let you worrying for so long!! I do hope she turns as well, but I'll do whatever it takes :)
MW did mention they won't even try to deliver a breech baby vaginally, so she really wants her to turn as well. 
I am not against necessary c-sections, but I really don't want to have to recover from surgery when I have to look after a new born :S

Aimee, :hugs: hope you can fall asleep soon.


----------



## Boothh

Aimee! I'm in the wide awake club too, LO had a nightmare about 3am and I can't get back to sleep now even though he's well away!

:hi: hello to all the new people! :)

My pram arrived yesterday! So me and LO had a fun afternoon of pushing it around the house lol, I LOVE it! It's so easy to push even on carpet with a 2stone toddler in :) 

I have a MW appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping she can tell me whether babies flipped again, he doesnt feel head down anymore!
Then I have a consultant appointment on the 20th, it's all becoming so real now! x


----------



## vespersonicca

Welcome to all the new people! :hi: 

Doing ok over here. Excited about my appt tomorrow but no new news until then. Buying cloth diapers is pretty fun and addicting isn't? Glad to hear you'll be giving it a try. I just bought a small pack of newborn disposables yesterday just because they are good to have around if I need to work out any kinks in the cloth system we'll be using. 

Hope all the breechies flip soon! I had some acupuncture during my last birth actually and it wasn't bad at all. I didn't know what to expect but it didn't hurt or anything.


----------



## FlowerFairy

As you've probably read my Beech baby finally turned at 36 weeks so fingers crossed for you all!! :kiss:


----------



## modo

Hi can I join you girls? I am due on the 26th May and we are on team yellow. I have a 22 month old toddler called Bobby and this baby was a complete surprise. We were going to wait another year but sometimes life takes you by surprise:haha: We are obviously thrilled now and can't wait to meet this LO. 

I was in the May Babies 2010 group and it's great as we all still talk on our thread almost 2 years later. It would nice to have a similar support group for this baby. I just wish I had found this group from when I first got pregnant! Better late than never though...

I actually want my baby to be born in June as my son's birthday is in May so they can each have their own birthday months.


----------



## modo

Glad to see a familiar face vespersonicca :wave: Do you have a newborn stash pic? Would love to see it!


----------



## bumpin2012

Aimee and Booth: Ditto on the up all night club! and strangely feel like I HAVE slept...

Booth: I had thought that too, as I was feeling most of baby's movements low and at my sides, but baby has stayed head down, and is now apparently VERY engaged!

PurpleKiwi: Im glad you have some answers, hopefully all works out well for your LO! And I LOVE looking at cloth diapers! They have become a bit of an addiction for me. I can't wait to start using them!

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## aimee-lou

Finally went to bed at 3am, drifted off about 4, LO was up at 7 but hubby got up and I was able to stay asleep til just before 9 when hubby came up to wake me (we have a rule that unless you're ill you don't sleep past 9 lol). I feel ok actually. A bit sick when I first woke but ok now.


----------



## jodielovescar

ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'll add new ladies on thr first post this afternoon. Just on my phone at the mo. welcome xxxxx


----------



## RUBY2122

Please can I be added too? Due May 10th... it's a boy!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hope the breech babies turn for you! My friends LO was breech all the way through her PG and her turned just before he was born so there is hope.

Boothh - I was the same when we put our pram up! I don't have a baby test it on but used a teddy :haha: Which pram did you get? We got the quinny buzz 3 and I love it, so easy to push! xo


----------



## vespersonicca

modo said:


> Glad to see a familiar face vespersonicca :wave: Do you have a newborn stash pic? Would love to see it!

Hi! :hi: I haven't taken a newborn stash picture but I can! I think most of everything is now through the wash in the in drawer. :happydance:



jodielovescar said:


> ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx

Assuming that 0 is a 10? Or hopefully something shorter but welcome and congrats to you and yours! Welcome.


----------



## modo

vespersonicca said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see a familiar face vespersonicca :wave: Do you have a newborn stash pic? Would love to see it!
> 
> Hi! :hi: I haven't taken a newborn stash picture but I can! I think most of everything is now through the wash in the in drawer. :happydance:Click to expand...

I haven't washed mine yet but we are in the process of moving right now, which is driving me insane as I have all these nesting instincts :haha: I have sooo much to do still :dohh: It doesn't help that this pregnancy has gone so quickly. I feel like I am rapidly running out of time.


----------



## modo

Hello to everyone :wave: I will hopefully get to know you all over time. We are keeping our iCandy cherry travel system from my son. He started refusing the stroller at around 10 months old so it's pretty much as new. He outgrew the pram at around 3-4 months old which was annoying! We used the carseat for a month and then started reclining the stroller part till he was about 6 months old.


----------



## aimee-lou

jodielovescar said:


> ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx

Hey bumpbuddy!! Due 17th May too! :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had a doctors appointment today (yesterday was ultrasound) any way i signed all the paperwork saying yes to a c-section. My due date was moved up to the 23th apparently like at my 20 week ultrasound only found out today but doesn't matter to much as im having her the 14th. Any way i was really worried about her size but he thinks she should be at least 7 lbs and that hes sure shes bigger then what my daughter was so makes me feel a bit better. 

My diaper stash is boring so far lol. I got mostly one size ones in just plain colours going to wait a bit to get the nicer ones. But since apparently one size don't fit newborns we have a bunch of wool covers my grandma made and im making some fleece ones in the next few weeks then i have some flips im hoping will fit. I have been busy with my finals coming up for school so im a bit behind on all the sewing i want done.


----------



## FlowerFairy

All updated again and welcome New ladies!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Boothh

Lollipopbop - I got a m+p sola in the end! My toddler had a pliko and now he has a Luna. I get on well with mamas and papas prams so wanted to stick with a brand I trusted :) (plus I got to reuse my hardly used newborn carseat!)*

Welcome again to anyone who posted since I last looked in :hi: 

MW 'can't tell' which position LO is in now because he's still back to back and it's 'all arms and legs' apparently. Pretty sure his head is up under my ribs again though because it feels the same and I can't breathe again! 
I'm getting annoyed with her keep telling me I'm having a monster baby too. She said off my chart he will be about 9lbs 11 at 39 weeks when he's born, I really don't feel like he's that big though! He feels a lot smaller to me than jess did!


----------



## Nits

i LOVE this thread and how we keep getting more people =D
I even tell my husband "someone on the May mom's thread said this or that" and he knows exactly what I'm talking about :haha:

Booth, what's the point of telling you the baby will be big? Does she expect you to say "oh well, then I am not giving birth!"????

Things are good here. I can't remember if I updated with my latest MW appointment or not 0.o
Basically, my blood pressure goes up and down but seems to be kind of under control. All the other tests for preeclampsia came back negative :happydance:
My amniotic fluid went from 8 last week to 10 yesterday. Not great but good. I have to repeat the ultrasound next week, to see what's going on.

Amy has been moving like crazy, hope she decides to get head down. I think I'm getting some "practice contractions," basically, I am having menstrual-like pain. It's not much and it only happens a few times a day, so I am not worried. I don't call them BH because they hurt... 

Anyway, having a nice relaxing day here =D


----------



## KendraNoell

Just checking in, things are going ok, I finally DTD with hubby after probably 20 weeks and I am so sore now, what the hell!?! That and the action in bed got me to start leaking colostrum which I'm not that pleased about! But it hurts to get in and out of the car and bed and everything else :(


----------



## Nits

haha, Kendra, DTD gets REALLY painful. We stopped because everytime we did it, I ended up feeling like I had just been deflowered :blush:
:haha::haha: And the soreness lasts for hours!

TMI here but him being inside is the only thing that causes soreness. Everything else still feels really good. My libido has been so high :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hello ladies!

I thought I was for sure going to have a May baby since my EDD is May 15, but I've been having frequent contractions all week and cramps and today my doctor said my cervix is starting to thin and it's likely she'll be here within the next two week! I hope she decides to stay in longer but it's not looking I'll make it to May...oh well! (Though I probably jinxed myself now :haha:)


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits, that is interesting! But yeah I'm glad we did do it before baby gets here at least. Was surprised hubby had enough libido, his has always been low. I don't have much of one either though, unfortunately. But I never had a super high one to begin with.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Amy has been moving like crazy, hope she decides to get head down. I think I'm getting some "practice contractions," basically, I am having menstrual-like pain. It's not much and it only happens a few times a day, so I am not worried. I don't call them BH because they hurt...
> 
> Anyway, having a nice relaxing day here =D

I've heard BH can also hurt a bit. They don't necessarily but they can. Practice contractions are practice contractions anyway. The body is just getting ready. :) Good for you!

Doctor appt today! :happydance: Can't wait to hear how it's all going downstairs.


----------



## aimee-lou

OT - Hubby has just left for a 4 day trip to see his Dad in Ireland :cry: I'm seriously going to miss him. Earl isn't hard work, and I enjoy the time as just the 2 of us, but I already feel like someone has taken my left arm! It was our wedding anniversary yesterday, and we didn't really celebrate as we're short of cash and he was leaving at 6am today. Poor little boy is up too to say goodbye to Daddy and is now watching Monsters Inc with a bowl of shreddies! lol. He'll be back in bed before midday I reckon! lol - for that matter so will I! :haha: Just have to get to Monday tea-time. A little upset that hubby is missing my MW appointment but they've been so inflexible I have no choice but to go on Monday afternoon - he wont be home til about 8pm. May ask for a second 'birth plan' appointment to get hubby in on, it doesn't feel right to do it without him. :nope:

Anyway, enough of the pity party lol.......missing hubby but otherwise feeling a lot better. Ear not acting up nearly as much. Went to see the nurse yesterday and she has said it appears to be clearing but very slowly due to the low dose drops - which incidentally she had to call the hospital about as they weren't sure if I was even allowed them in pregnancy! :wacko: Turns out I am, but at VERY low doses! Bonus is, and even Edwina said this, becuase I'm in the 3rd tri, chances of any issues arising is minimal as 'everything will already be there!' - nice! :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Nits - I know! I am having him by c section anyway so it doesn't matter if he comes out 15lbs but I don't get why she keeps going on with herself about it! 

Aimee- that's rubbish your dh is away :( I'd hate it if mine was away that long! Glad your ear is clearing up though xx

Well I've had another crap nights sleep! Don't think I've had more than about a 20 minute stretch all night, been so uncomfortable and needed to get up and wee about a million times, LO kept waking up and then spilt juice all over our bed, I even woke up to turn over at one point and his head was in the bend in my knees cus he had shuffled so far down the bed! He has a toddler bed and I'm too tall to lie down on our sofas so there was no escape for any peace :(

My mum is picking him up tomorrow til Sunday tea time, I feel bad but I know he will have a nice time and i really need a break!
He also got up at 6am when dh got up so I'm sat downstairs now soo tired and he's asleep on the sofa!!! :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh - Sorry to hear you're having such trouble sleeping. Earl had me up in the night (unusual for him) because his pillow had fallen off the bed :dohh: Once I'd put it back he went straight back to sleep thank goodness. Only got 5 hours last night though as by the time we got to bed after sorting out hubby's packing it was nearly midnight, then we were up at 5! :wacko: Off to bed at 8pm tonight I think after a bath and a girly movie - only good thing about hubby being away is that I get the bed, and the TV lol, all to myself!


----------



## jodielovescar

aimee-lou said:


> jodielovescar said:
> 
> 
> ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx
> 
> Hey bumpbuddy!! Due 17th May too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

oooooh congrats huni, is it your 1st? im due my 1st (lil girl) 17th may and from manchester, what pram you have? ive just received my silvercross surf, went for classic black as it will look luch with all her pink blankets/toybars etc, and just finished nursery too, well apart from canopy above cot and few pics :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery half finished.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aimee-lou

jodielovescar said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodielovescar said:
> 
> 
> ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx
> 
> Hey bumpbuddy!! Due 17th May too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh congrats huni, is it your 1st? im due my 1st (lil girl) 17th may and from manchester, what pram you have? ive just received my silvercross surf, went for classic black as it will look luch with all her pink blankets/toybars etc, and just finished nursery too, well apart from canopy above cot and few pics :)Click to expand...

2nd for me, first was a boy who is now 2.5 and is sat giggling at Pixar's Up! lol 

We still have Earl's Silver Cross 3D and we also have a little folding stroller thing that comes in handy with Earl at the moment as I can't carry him. The 3D has been put aside as it needs a clean and re-shaping to it's pram setting lol. Love my 3D - so glad its lasted as well as it has (and it's taken some punishment let me tell you, Earl wasn't a lightweight and for the best part of a year it had a weekly shop hung off it every friday! lol). 

We're team yellow (again) so we have everything, it just needs washing and setting up. My hubby is away (as I put this morning) this weekend so I intend on doing that this weekend. He gets bored by that kind of thing whereas I'm nesting! lol Also need to pack my hospital bag, baby's bag and Earl's overnight bag for going to Granny's lol. :haha: 5 weeks doesn't seem long enough for all that! lol 

How are you holding up? I find this bit the most exciting but it's horrendously tiring and uncomfortable at times.


----------



## jodielovescar

aimee-lou said:


> jodielovescar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodielovescar said:
> 
> 
> ladies can i join your group? im jodie and after 0 years of being told i could not have children due to PCOS i actually conceived naturally even after having no periods :) im due my lil girl 17th may and so excited xx
> 
> Hey bumpbuddy!! Due 17th May too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh congrats huni, is it your 1st? im due my 1st (lil girl) 17th may and from manchester, what pram you have? ive just received my silvercross surf, went for classic black as it will look luch with all her pink blankets/toybars etc, and just finished nursery too, well apart from canopy above cot and few pics :)Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd for me, first was a boy who is now 2.5 and is sat giggling at Pixar's Up! lol
> 
> We still have Earl's Silver Cross 3D and we also have a little folding stroller thing that comes in handy with Earl at the moment as I can't carry him. The 3D has been put aside as it needs a clean and re-shaping to it's pram setting lol. Love my 3D - so glad its lasted as well as it has (and it's taken some punishment let me tell you, Earl wasn't a lightweight and for the best part of a year it had a weekly shop hung off it every friday! lol).
> 
> We're team yellow (again) so we have everything, it just needs washing and setting up. My hubby is away (as I put this morning) this weekend so I intend on doing that this weekend. He gets bored by that kind of thing whereas I'm nesting! lol Also need to pack my hospital bag, baby's bag and Earl's overnight bag for going to Granny's lol. :haha: 5 weeks doesn't seem long enough for all that! lol
> 
> How are you holding up? I find this bit the most exciting but it's horrendously tiring and uncomfortable at times.Click to expand...

awww yes i was going to opt for the 3d but decided on the surf as its a bit more modern and better for the car :) i have already had my hozzy bag packed as had a scare other day with some bleeding and leaking, they are not sure if im in slow labour and am on monitoring every few days to check if its getting more established, im very uncomfy at mo as she is fully engaged already and her feet under my rbcage ouch , how bout u? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone and welcome to the newbies!! I am guessing most people are on Mat Leave now? It is so busy in here :wohoo: I must do a routine update! ha!

Welcome and congrats to all new members, it must have been a rollacoaster for a lot of you guys too so I am glad you have all found the thread in time for the big dipper ;)

Hoping everyone who still has breech babies and are wanting vaginal births get their LO's to turn! Acupuncture is a great idea - I can't remember who said they were doing that? But I hope it works :hugs:

Nits - Glad your BP is under control :hugs:

Boothh - It is impossible to tell you how big your baby is by palpation, yes growth charts give an indicator but take me for example - I measure little with A and she was 8lb 15oz and this one is measuring super small but on the USS it is measuring just above average so it really is only a guide, USS can be out by a lb either way too - your MW is a little silly saying that because she can't guess :grr: if you weren't having a C/S you could get really freaked by her saying these things :grr: 

Kendra - well done on DTD we haven't for ages either but going to start soon to try and help things along and to have some before baby is here and I am sore for birth but I do expect it to be sore! Any news on job front?

aimee-lou - sorry your feeling lonely without your OH :hugs: hopefully the time will go quickly, at least you have the entire bed to yourself!!!

Vesper - hope your dr appt goes well :hugs: 

Kiwi - Sorry you had such a long wait to hear about baby's kidneys but glad they feel it will all be ok xx

AFM - I am okay - sleeping in most days as exhausted and feel like I haven't slept - up a lot in the night to PU and hard to get back to sleep and have very disturbed sleep as everytime I move I am almost in tears with pain of the SPD :cry: but hey ho&#8230;!
Baby was really quiet on Mon and Tue and stupidly I did not go to the hospital (any of you that know me really well will know how stupid and contradictory that is of me!!!!) Anyway I was all up for going in on Wed after my morning meeting with my PT and all through meeting bubs was wriggling and has now gona back to its normal self but I will def go back in for a CTG if it happens again :dohh: I was very silly!!!

Hope everyone has a nice day today :hugs:


----------



## jodielovescar

Jai_Jai said:


> :hi: everyone and welcome to the newbies!! I am guessing most people are on Mat Leave now? It is so busy in here :wohoo: I must do a routine update! ha!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all new members, it must have been a rollacoaster for a lot of you guys too so I am glad you have all found the thread in time for the big dipper ;)
> 
> Hoping everyone who still has breech babies and are wanting vaginal births get their LO's to turn! Acupuncture is a great idea - I can't remember who said they were doing that? But I hope it works :hugs:
> 
> Nits - Glad your BP is under control :hugs:
> 
> Boothh - It is impossible to tell you how big your baby is by palpation, yes growth charts give an indicator but take me for example - I measure little with A and she was 8lb 15oz and this one is measuring super small but on the USS it is measuring just above average so it really is only a guide, USS can be out by a lb either way too - your MW is a little silly saying that because she can't guess :grr: if you weren't having a C/S you could get really freaked by her saying these things :grr:
> 
> Kendra - well done on DTD we haven't for ages either but going to start soon to try and help things along and to have some before baby is here and I am sore for birth but I do expect it to be sore! Any news on job front?
> 
> aimee-lou - sorry your feeling lonely without your OH :hugs: hopefully the time will go quickly, at least you have the entire bed to yourself!!!
> 
> Vesper - hope your dr appt goes well :hugs:
> 
> Kiwi - Sorry you had such a long wait to hear about baby's kidneys but glad they feel it will all be ok xx
> 
> AFM - I am okay - sleeping in most days as exhausted and feel like I haven't slept - up a lot in the night to PU and hard to get back to sleep and have very disturbed sleep as everytime I move I am almost in tears with pain of the SPD :cry: but hey ho!
> Baby was really quiet on Mon and Tue and stupidly I did not go to the hospital (any of you that know me really well will know how stupid and contradictory that is of me!!!!) Anyway I was all up for going in on Wed after my morning meeting with my PT and all through meeting bubs was wriggling and has now gona back to its normal self but I will def go back in for a CTG if it happens again :dohh: I was very silly!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day today :hugs:

hey huni thanks for the welcome, hope you are well, nice to share this emotional rollercoaster with others :) xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Is it May yet :rofl:
I just want to get on with the next stage, having a newborn again. I'm not massively uncomfy until I go to sleep, it's just the needing a wee every 2 seconds !!

It's lovely to see all the new people!! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: FF it will be very soon! Your bubs could come any day now! Have you started eviction or are you just waiting it out? When did your boys arrive - early on time or late? x


----------



## aimee-lou

I love the phrase 'eviction' lol. :haha: 

I would love it to be May but considering I've just spent the last 2 hours on and off sorting through all the baby things, and I've discovered that I have approximately 10 loads of washing to do, I could do with a few more days at least. :blush: Also other issues means that baby is not allowed to contemplate entering the world prior to the 19th April, otherwise they'll have me to answer to! lol :growlmad:


----------



## mightyspu

Maternity leave starts for me on the 1st May, but my last shift is 26th April. I did want to go until my edd on 9th May, but my manager felt that the 1st was easier. I only work 2 days a week, so its not like I need the time to get ready. I start eviction proceedings next week. I have GD, so have been advised to start hand expressing in case baby needs help once he's born. I'm also going to be taking rlt to get my cervix ready. I'm hoping to avoid a section this time. And if I am induced, they won't be able to use a pessary as I had a section last time. It's mad to think we're on the home stretch!


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - you have no idea how jealous I am that you have the bed to yourself!! Well dh finishes work at 1pm on Fridays, we've just got back from taking LO to the playground so I've left them to it and come upstairs for a nap and abit of peace :haha:

Jodielovescar - I love your nursery! It's do cute :) our LO is going to share with us and then his big brother so I havnt been able to do a nursery :( all his stuff is still in bags and boxes! Really need to put everything up in his corner of our bedroom!*

Aimee (again!!) I had completely forgotten I'd need to do LO a bag :dohh: so glad you wrote that! Another thing in my to do list now haha x

Jai_jai - thanks! I know that's what I thought, it doesn't really affect me but if she goes round offering her opinions it might scare someone else! I wouldn't mind but she's the special midwife that is for people who've had PND or anxiety etc so she's not exactly doing her job and reassuring!*
Glad baby is moving properly again and put your mind at rest! And I totally sympathise with the sleep thing x

FF - :rofl: I think you've got about another week left, definitely can sense an April baby for you :p

4 weeks today!! Scary scary scary! Next week is 3 weeks and that seems way too close for how unorganised I am, consultant app next Friday too! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Glad to be of some assistance! :thumbup: lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: FF it will be very soon! Your bubs could come any day now! Have you started eviction or are you just waiting it out? When did your boys arrive - early on time or late? x

:haha: I dint really do eviction as such, but doing EPO and RLT to help labour and have no choice but to be very active with having a toddler :haha:
Both boys came spot on 41 weeks!! So could be exactly the same!! x


----------



## jodielovescar

Boothh said:


> Aimee - you have no idea how jealous I am that you have the bed to yourself!! Well dh finishes work at 1pm on Fridays, we've just got back from taking LO to the playground so I've left them to it and come upstairs for a nap and abit of peace :haha:
> 
> Jodielovescar - I love your nursery! It's do cute :) our LO is going to share with us and then his big brother so I havnt been able to do a nursery :( all his stuff is still in bags and boxes! Really need to put everything up in his corner of our bedroom!*
> 
> Aimee (again!!) I had completely forgotten I'd need to do LO a bag :dohh: so glad you wrote that! Another thing in my to do list now haha x
> 
> 
> 4 weeks today!! Scary scary scary! Next week is 3 weeks and that seems way too close for how unorganised I am, consultant app next Friday too! x

Thanks hun still a few bitsto do but doing them on matenity leave wen i finish next friday :) currently sat at my desk with backache and swollen feet...not to mention heartburn :( xx


----------



## modo

Hi everyone :wave:

You girls seem so organised compared to me! I am going to start moving house next week and pretty scared by how long it will take. 

LO will be getting my son's cot bed and changing table/drawers and I will have to buy him a new closet. As pur new house is bigger I will also have to buy some couches for the living room downstairs as well as a coffee table. Oh and our bed broke :dohh: so I need to get a new one :dohh:

Anyone worried about coping with 2 kids? 

Getting scared...


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck with the move hun hope it goes well - yes I am very scared about coping with 2 children! :shock:

FF - :rofl: aaah well lets hope She is no later but I think she might come on time or even a little early :haha:


----------



## modo

Thanks! This pregnancy is going so quickly and I am trying not to panic when I think of all the stuff I have to do before having this baby :shock:


----------



## bumpin2012

So I am SUPER EXCITED!!! Totally not pregnancy related, but I just had to share!

OH and I have been together for nearly 12 years. We have tried several times to plan a wedding but every time we did, it got so complicated that we just said "forget it" First time, I had to finish school, the second time SIL stole our wedding date, third time the location we chose was too inconvenient for some people and I got fed up with all the bitching (we had tried to plan a destination wedding). Fourth time we were just going to go to City Hall and have no one there, but our mothers cried "no fair" 

So today we have FINALLY figured out a way to get married, on our terms, and be able to include the people we really want there, without having all the BS that popped up in the past!!!

And we picked out (and BOUGHT) our wedding bands today!

So Im getting married Aug 18!


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

2 kids meh!! :rofl: I'm concerned about 3, a husband and a dog :rofl:

Seriously you'll find it just works!! X x


----------



## aimee-lou

FlowerFairy said:


> 2 kids meh!! :rofl: I'm concerned about 3, a husband and a dog :rofl:
> 
> Seriously you'll find it just works!! X x

I kind of feel like the baby is already here lol. Hubby is home most of the time as he's a full time student, and with all the housework, chores, shopping and an epileptic dog to look after, what's one more in the mix! lol :haha:


----------



## modo

My hubby helps out a lot as he works from home. Bobby is super attached to him, it's really sweet :cloud9: I am worried about the jealousy and I really don't want him to feel left out :(


----------



## modo

bumpin2012 said:


> So Im getting married Aug 18!

Congratulation! That's when I got married in 2006 :D Def approve of the date :thumbup:


----------



## Nits

Bumpin, that's AWESOME! =D

sorry to ask, ladies, but what do you mean by "eviction"? 

34 week photo update! My belly is starting to look huuuuge. I definitely don't feel that big. The one with the black shirt is 32 weeks, the one outside is today.
 



Attached Files:







32 semanas perfil remera.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









34 semanas perfil 1.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bumpin2012

FF: Hahaha, whats one more in the mix right? I'll be trying to cope with OH, a cat, 2 dogs and a baby! Life will not be dull!

Nits: when I say eviction, I mean I'm doing the things that *might* bring on labour. For me, Im doing a LOT of walking, sitting on an exercise ball and squatting exercises to encourage baby's deeper into my pelvis, and theoretically, encouraging effacement. Im taking RLT capsules and EPO, and in general giving all those old wives tales for natural inducement a go (within reason - No castor oil for this mama!)

Thanks ladies for the congrats! This is the 5th time i've tried to plan a wedding and its going to be the LAST! Everytime we had so many people complaining about how inconvienient it will be for them, so this time we made it clear that this is the last time we are planning one! If we hear one complaint, they are welcome to not come, and if we hear a lot, we're going to city hall on our own, and everyone will find out after the fact! So Im thrilled that this time we might actually get to have a proper wedding!


----------



## KendraNoell

As far as the job thing, not so well. Been a bad day, two of the three jobs I interviewed for last week I got notices back from that I wasn't the top candidates but that I should keep applying. Ugh. All hope for a job to come back to after the baby gets here is starting to dwindle.

I am jealous of you ladies w/ maternity leave. Even if I had benefits like that at my current job you don't get any pay unless you're on bed rest or something like that and you can get disability, the only paid leave you would get is after baby is born. We don't get any time beforehand. I get to struggle and work until the baby gets here. I can barely even walk at this point let alone go up and down stairs several times a day :( I am miserable.

On a positive note I have the diaper bag packed, now just need to pack myself a hospital bag and I am set! I would say I am about 90% baby ready as well. Just need a pump.


----------



## vespersonicca

modo said:


> Anyone worried about coping with 2 kids?

I have thought about this a lot. I think I'm most concerned about splitting my attention but I know that it will come as the routines put themselves in place. I've also been holding a friend's newborn a lot and have noticed many times when I need to dart after my toddler and I hav the baby too. I'll be babywearing a lot I think! I'm still nursing my toddler so I'm hoping that that will help reduce some of the sibling jealousy. Lately I've just been wondering what #2 will look like and what kind of child he will be. 



bumpin2012 said:


> And we picked out (and BOUGHT) our wedding bands today!
> 
> So Im getting married Aug 18!

:happydance: Congrats! 



KendraNoell said:


> I am jealous of you ladies w/ maternity leave. Even if I had benefits like that at my current job you don't get any pay unless you're on bed rest or something like that and you can get disability, the only paid leave you would get is after baby is born. We don't get any time beforehand. I get to struggle and work until the baby gets here. I can barely even walk at this point let alone go up and down stairs several times a day :( I am miserable.
> 
> On a positive note I have the diaper bag packed, now just need to pack myself a hospital bag and I am set! I would say I am about 90% baby ready as well. Just need a pump.

Yay for being so baby ready! :happydance: Helps reduce stress! I'm sorry to her about the maternity leave. It makes me so angry that we have such a horrible system in the States for this particular stage of life. Not for the first time, I find that I am so thankful to be an expat. 

AFM, I'm feeling lazy too write to much right now but my appt went fine. Baby is still head-down and doing fine. Cervix is slightly softened and a tiny bit open (which is common with 2nd timers) but hasn't shortened at all and the baby hasn't dropped or engaged yet. All normal for 36 weeks. I may go to get checked more thoroughly at the hospital (mostly to reassure me) about the area that tore before since I'm a little concerned about whether or not I can expect the same degree of tearing again.


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on setting a date bumpin :happydance:

Vesper - I spend so much time wondering what this baby will look like at the moment, jess is the spit of his dad but has my eyes. Keep wondering what mixture of us this baby will be :haha:


Well I was getting regular contractions last night!! Pretty mild, started around 8pm and were every 3-5 minutes between 40-60 seconds! Went for a walk etc and lies down drank water and all that and they were still coming. I managed to get to sleep and they seemed to have gone now! Was in slow labour for weeks with jess so still don't think he's coming any time soon. On the plus side dh suggested we go buy all the rest of the baby things today that we still need lol. I'd be happy if I hadn't had horrible leg cramps all night so not really up for shopping all day haha!


----------



## vespersonicca

Eek Booth! Exciting and scary! Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats bumpin! Stick to your guns and get the wedding you want :) 

Exciting stuff Boothh. Did it bring back memories?


----------



## modo

bumpin2012: It's great that you are finally going to get married! I can't believe you had to cancel so many times because of other people :( Hopefully this will make up for it :)

Nits: You have a lovely bump!

KendraNoell: I am sorry about the lack of maternity leave in the US. I can't believe that a country can treat it's own citizens like that :( Good luck :hugs:

vespersonicca: I think I will also be doing a lot of baby wearing. A friend from the NP Forum has loaned me her Moby so I just need to start practicing. At my 34 week appointment I found out that baby is head down (was breach before phew!) and engaged. I think baby is engaged already because I had an emergency c-section with my son. 

Boothh: Wow that's really exciting! I am hoping this baby looks like my DH because Bobby looks a lot like me. We are not going to have anymore kids so it would be nice for my DH if this was the case. Hope you enjoyed your shopping.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww Bumpin! Lovely wedding plans!! 
Boothh, exciting, I hope it isnt lomg for you.

I feel odd today, like hungover and achy ! I'm off to my mums and to my cousin baby shower so baby can't come today :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Must be a sign my boots parenting club stuff came today the day I'm about to go finish buying baby things, so I've got loads of vouchers and extra points etc to use now ;) 
Id like him to stay in for another week or so because we have no car til 20th and then we need a new exhaust so would rather he waited til I didn't have to spend £20 to get a taxi to hospital lol. X


FF have fun at baby shower :)


----------



## modo

Wow enjoy using your vouchers!


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for the congrats! This is the 5th time i've tried to plan a wedding and its going to be the LAST! Everytime we had so many people complaining about how inconvienient it will be for them, so this time we made it clear that this is the last time we are planning one! If we hear one complaint, they are welcome to not come, and if we hear a lot, we're going to city hall on our own, and everyone will find out after the fact! So Im thrilled that this time we might actually get to have a proper wedding!

We eloped and LOVED IT. My fmaily was in Argentina and DH has a very small family. We met 5 years ago when I came to the US to work during the WInter at a Ski resort. He was working in the cutest small town bookstore ever. That's where we met and where we spent a lot of our time.
Two years later, we went to the bookstore and the owner (who's also a judge of peace) married us :happydance:
It was just us three and the owner's little girl, who was holding a flower :haha:
I called my mom a few days before that to let her know but most people found out after the fact. I don't think we'll ever have a "real" wedding. There's way too many people in my fmaily who would get offended if they and their SO and LO don't get fed and drunk for free :growlmad:

KENDRA :hugs: I hear you. I had to go on early maternity leave because of my blood pressure so I'm not getting any paychecks at all. They only have long-term dissability insurance, which doesnt start for 90 days, by which time the baby will be born :growlmad: it sucks. Financial stress, just what you need when you are trying to keep your blood pressure low. 
Thankfully, I have insurance through my husband, or I would have had to keep paying the whole premium out of pocket!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I go through COBRA right now because I switched jobs @ 20 weeks and my new job doesn't have insurance for me unless my temp position gets extended at least another month. Which it probably will but in the mean time I pay $400 a month for insurance. It is awful :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Ladies - in the past 2 days I have done 12 loads of washing!!! I think I've turned my house into a chinese laundry! There are baby clothes everywhere! lol :wacko:

That's one thing that I really cannot complain about the UK. Maternity provision is pretty generous. Before my maternity leave I was on minimum wage, so the drop to the maternity allowance isn't that big of a hit. Plus because I used to get paid one month in hand, my last pay packet hasn't come in yet! I opted to take my pay 1 month from then, so have effectively managed to stretch 9 months worth of benefits to 11 months. :thumbup: I am incredibly lucky though and I really do appreciate it. Add into that the fact that my hubby is a full time student and from the 24th May to the middle of September he's off for his summer break. If he got a job, we'd lose money on his student funding for his course, so it's better for him to be at home and for us to spend 4 months together trying not to spend too much money lol :wacko: I know a lot of people complain about the fact that you have to work hard to earn the same amounts as are given out, but I like the fact that when you need it, it's there. I wouldn't ever want to be on benefits forever, but for the next 11 months, I'm truly grateful! :thumbup:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Aimee Lou - I'm with you! I've done five, FIVE loads of just baby clothes today and I went and bought more today so that's another load :dohh:. I woke up at 5am with an urge to perfect the nursery and put everything in it's place, re pack my hospital bags and CLEAN! Knackered now but just want to nest!


----------



## modo

I can't believe how jealous I feel of you ladies for being able to get ready for your LO's births. I just want to move already :hissy: I wanna wash clothes too and set up the nursery :cry: Pack my bag :cry:

You must all think I am insane :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

What a nightmare Kendra! Im so very thankful that where I live has a decent maternity/parental benefit, and also that my job has fantastic sickleave/mat leave benefits... 

I don't even HAVE 12 loads of baby clothes!!! I think I might have 1!!! and it was done a few weeks ago. I haven't been able to find a lot of gender neutral stuff so I am having to wait for baby to be here before getting a lot of clothes. I have about 12 onsies most of which are white, a couple of green/yellow sleepers and thats about it!


----------



## Nits

Modo, we are looking for a bigger house to rent too. Don't feel crazy, hehe. All my baby's things are in boxes. I should start washing clothes, though. I let you know how many load I have to do but I am sure she has at least one outfit for each day of the year O_O
People have been too generous!


----------



## Boothh

Modo I'm with you :haha: I keep saying we've only just moved in here but actually it's been 2 months now! The rest of the house is unpacked and ready but our bedroom isn't! 
We lost the screws for our bed so we've slept on our mattress on the floor for 2 months!! The bed frame is in the corner I want to use as the babies area and I there are bags and boxes piled everywhere that will go under the bed when it's up! 
We havnt had a car since we moved in either as we couldnt afford to renew the insurance because it ran out when we moved and then dh overtime stopped :/ we should be insuring it this coming Friday though so can FINALLY go get some new screws to put the bed together and go pick up the rest of the baby things like his crib etc that are in storage in the cellar at my dads shop. Hopefully next weekend I can have things ready! It makes me sad to see all his cute little baby clothes etc still shoved in bags! He's going to be here in just over 3 and a half weeks!! 

And btw if anyone feels like coming to do my washing :haha: my LO is potty training and we have just moved on to the wearing clothes stage so were getting through about 5 pairs of trousers a day at the moment lol, he doesnt have full blown accidents he just likes to carry on playing and sometimes dribbles abit haha! 

My mum came and took LO to her house yesterday afternoon for a sleepover! It's been literally months since I havnt had him by my side 24/7 and I've been seriously lost without him, it's been so nice to have a little break though, me and DH even had an afternoon nap and abit of romance if you know what I mean lol ;) 
We went and bought some last minute bits like extra bibs, cotton wool balls, baby bath, baby sponges etc, and then best of all we got in bed at 9.30 and slept!!!! With no toddler shuffles along the landing, getting in our bed in the star fish position, I was actually comfortable and slept for hours straight :happydance: I've been awake since 5 am though haha guess I'm too used to it now! 
LO rang me up last night too to tell me nanny bought him McDonald's! And he watched toystory and he's been a good boy playing with my sisters and even used his potty all day!' I really miss him and feel a bit guilty to not have him with us but sometimes I think I just have to admit I need a break, especially at this far pregnant it's not very easy to run around after a toddler lol.
He will be away 4 nights when I have my section! Feel like it will be like having my arm cut off!


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh - I'm the opposite at the moment. Earl and I are flying solo lol. Hubby is back after tea tomorrow so not much longer. :happydance: He's been a little star this last 2 days so this morning (once we're dressed) we're off out to the car boot sale, then to the local retail park to get a couple of bits and pieces, and I think his pocket money (he gets the change out of my purse once a week to go in his money box and it now weighs a tonne!) may get spent on a new toy :winkwink:

In my defence, only 9 loads were baby related, and 3 of them were blankets and bedding....so only 6 loads of baby clothes. 

Bumpin, I feel your pain with the gender neutral stuff. Mothercare used to be great but I've barely bought anything new this time (just a few rompers and things for the summer). Everything we had in newborn (only a few bits) and in 0-3m was pretty much beige or white lol. I counted - 25 vests and 19 sleep suits......why do I have that many? :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

There are some nice bright unisex things in next! I have a few unisex bits just incase and I don't like all the baby blue stuff anyway :haha:
I just feel a tiny bit bad even though I know it's good for him to be with other people and he will be getting spoilt and having a great time! The house is just so quiet without him! He's back this afternoon though and I bet by bedtime I'll be wishing for a bit of peace lol x


----------



## modo

I really got sick of the baby blue from when I had Bobby, I honestly used to love the colour before that but all his clothes were that colour :dohh: I don't know if Two-ey is a girl or a boy but I have def gone for a much brighter wardrobe this time. My friend from Natural Parenting introduced me to Swedish stores and I really like their kids wardrobes. 

I got a lot of stuff in the January and Birthday sales of this store called Love It Love It Love It which is really expensive otherwise. I also got some bits second hand from ebay which are in great condition. Also Green Baby who are having a 50% Sale right now. 

Nits: Glad I am not the only person moving this late in pregnancy! I had loads of stuff for my son as well and he didn't get to wear all of it. My Mom, sisters and extended family bought me a lot of stuff! I am really trying to limit it this time :haha:

Boothh: Hope you can get the car insured on Friday and get all the stuff you need to get done! It must be driving you crazy :haha: That's really great how your Mom is watching Jesse and giving you and DH some time alone :) A toddler can make it pretty hard to get the romance in :dohh: I know all about that :haha: If DH and I try and cuddle in front of Boo he makes an "arrrgghhhhh!" sound and tries to separate us :haha: That's fantastic news about the potty training. He seems to be doing so well :D I am worried about Boo while I am in hospital giving birth. The plan is my sisters will watch him in our house and I if I get my vbac will hopefully try and come back the same day with the baby. Otherwise DH will come back home after visiting hours are over. He and B are very close :cloud9: 

aimee-lou: Hope you had a great time at the car boot sale. I also really want to go to get B some toys. Glad Earl is being a star for you today :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

H&M has such lovely stuff for unisex too! xo


----------



## Boothh

Modo - she used to have him alot but we live further apart now since we've both moved so its not as often! Jesse is very attatched to his daddy and I often get in trouble for cuddling him haha, it's a wonder we are even pregnant again because he sleeps in our bed (in between us) about 90% of the time lol, that's the only thing we are still working on that we don't seem to be getting anywhere with :dohh:

Lollipopbop - love H&M! :) got some really cute things from there and I love it for jess too. He's obsessed with dinosaurs and spiderman and they always have clothes with those things on in H&M hehe x


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh - Next are good actually, you're right. It's only while I've been sorting that I've noticed how much Next stuff we have, mainly due to MIL and SIL who are Next-aholic! lol. I refuse to pay the OTT prices (just my opinion there - kids clothes really needn't cost the same as grown up stuff lol). 

Modo - even though we've been team yellow both times I seem to have a bit of an obsession with orange lol. I have sleepsuits, t-shirts, trousers, jackets, all sorts in browns and oranges. I think I may have favoured it too much though. Hubby used to laugh at Earl in orange saying he looked like a convict! :haha: 

Oh and I forgot to say the 6 loads of clothes were for newborn, 0-3m and 3-6m (Earl was in 3-6m clothes by the age of 6 weeks so I have done them all and that way I wont have to worry about sending hubby up on a mission to find them all. I also have the box of 6-9m clothes that Earl was in at 12weeks, under the bed ready lol. :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - I can't help myself haha both Jesse and LOs wardrobes are about 90% next, but they last so well and sell on for a decent amount so I don't mind, orange is a no go for us lol, dh and Jesse are ginge and it make jess look ill cus of his colouring so I totally avoid it now lol, I imagine the new baby will be the same! Icant believe earl was in such big sizes so quickly! Jesse wasn't a small baby at all but he seemed to be in tiny baby and newborn for ages, think he was about 6/7 weeks when he went in 0-3 and even now the jeans he's wearing today are abit long and they are 12-18 :haha: x


----------



## Boothh

I bought Jesse a card for when the baby is born, just as a keep sake really and going to get him a big brother badge too :haha:
This is the message inside the card though! It makes me well up everytime I see it! I'm such an emotional wreck at the moment lol!
https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd419/stuartsbigfish/94bbfa0a.jpg


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awwww Boothh I love that card!
So glad I dont have any washing to do :haha: i have enough day to day stuff to do. luckily my 2nd hand stuff has come from 2 very close friends who washed and ironed everything for me!
I'm not sure I'm going to be much longer, or maybe it's wishful thinking :rofl: Yesterday night had bad stomach pains and thought it was a bug as I said, but they coincided with BH . i times them an they were about 10-15 mins apart and lasting 45-65 seconds. I must have gone to sleep but woke twice thinking I needed the loo, loads of pressure on my bum but nothing. Had period pains all day today an lots of CM but not plug.
Had 4-5 very pain BH or even contractions today and feel very tired. I kind of think it might be early labour. Once I get home tonight everything is ready, so it's fine for her to come! 
No doubt after all this, i'll still be here 12 days after EDD :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

I want baby D and baby V to come so we can plan our mini meet haha!
I keep thinking my waters have gone but in reality it's my rubbish muscles failing at keeping pee in! I keep getting a few hours of regularish pains that disappear to nothing so I'm not sure what's going on but I'm beginning to think he might arrive sooner than planned anyway!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> I want baby D and baby V to come so we can plan our mini meet haha!
> I keep thinking my waters have gone but in reality it's my rubbish muscles failing at keeping pee in! I keep getting a few hours of regularish pains that disappear to nothing so I'm not sure what's going on but I'm beginning to think he might arrive sooner than planned anyway!

:haha: I have the wee thing too. I feel damp and think. ahhhh but nope :haha:
Yeah definately need our mini meet so come on babies!! :thumbup:
fingers crossed we wont be too long xx


----------



## modo

Boothh: I wish we had co-slept with Bobby. Every sleep regression we have had are a nightmare because he can't sleep in our bed. As soon as we put him in there he goes hyper and wants to play, not great at 3am :dohh: I love that card :cloud9: Made me tear up. I am such a sap :haha:

Lollipopbop: Thanks for the tip :thumbup: Will check out h&m :) 

aimee-lou: I have some Next sleep suits from Bobby and I will be def using them again :thumbup: I am also love the colour orange. I really like putting B is bright colours especially is spring and summer. I don't know what this baby will be like but B outgrew his clothes pretty quickly. He is on the 98th percentile right now for height and wears 3-4. 

Flowerfairy: Oooh good luck! That's so exciting :happydance: I never went into natural labour with Bobby (failed induction -given epi before having waters broken- emcs) so will be following your posts :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, feel like total crap today. Woke up and throat was pretty much swollen shut and hurts :( was drinking coffee so waiting a few before I take my temp to make sure I don't have a fever.


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh and modo - Earl is currently somewhere around the 75th %ile for height and is wearing 2-3's and 3-4s depending on the shop. Mostly 2-3 trousers and 3-4 tops as he's really long in the body (his school uniform is 4-5 years! :wacko:). He went through the clothes at a rate on knots when he was tiny as he was always so chunky and he's got big feet too :wacko: - I think it really calmed down when he got to about 1 year though - he was in 12-18s and 18-24s for a long time I think, and then he's been in 2-3s for ages lol. Summer wardrobe is all 3-4s with a couple of 4-5 tops just in case - shorts hide a lot of 'you'll grow into them' space, as my mother called it! lol :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Btw - ladies who are showing signs. I'm so jealous. I have pretty much completed my preparations (just have a couple of frivolous purchases to make at the end of the month lol) and While I am bittersweet about the fact I may never be pregnant again, I cannot wait to meet this little person. Earl has completely changed my life, totally for the better, so I dread to think what kind of impact this one will have! lol :baby: Hope you're all feeling ok and it's not just slow labour. :thumbup: I remember having full on 'false labour' when I was about 39 weeks - lasted about 6 hours then disappeared completely, didn't happen for real until I was 40+3 and I dismissed it for the first 2 hours thanks to the week before's experiences! lol


----------



## Nits

O_O
so many posts!!!! I guess it's a busy evening today in England =P

I just wnated to add that I am tired of all the pink things I've gotten >=(
(someone was saying the same about blue).
The few things I've bought are pretty much gender neutral or more boyish even.


----------



## aimee-lou

Nits - I actually love to see little girls in more boyish stuff. I've purposefully kept all the boys clothes from Earl and the vast majority of it can be used on a girl, so if we have a girl, she will wear them. Have the most adorable mickey mouse, baby blue sleepers. Girls are allowed to like Mickey aren't they?! :shrug::haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

After having 2 boys and 10 years of blue washing I'm having a very stereotypical girl. She has pink everything :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

FlowerFairy said:


> After having 2 boys and 10 years of blue washing I'm having a very stereotypical girl. She has pink everything :rofl:

I think we can forgive you lol :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

That's one good thing about girls, you can get boy clothes and just put a head band or barrettes in their hair and you're good to go! Can't usually do the reverse with pink clothes and a boy :)


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - Jesse has always been short, he was 8lbs 9oz at birth and then went up to 91st centile for weight for a good while but has always fitted in smaller clothes because he has short little legs haha, me and dh are both quite tall so I don't know where he gets it from! I tried some 2-3 pjs on him tonight as he got them as a gift for Easter and the bottoms wouldn't stay up at all they just fell straight down! The top was abit big but not too bad! 
He was 89cm around Christmas I reckon he's about 91cm now but definitely not much bigger. He's just going into size 6 shoes:haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

so all day today I've been having really frequent contractions. like every 10 mins. They are more uncomfortable than braxton hicks, but they are not getting any worse. They are regular, but not getting any closer together. I have changed position, gone for a walk with the dogs, had a shower, and had a rest on the couch with no change in the pattern or intensity. They are exactly the same as they were when I woke up this morning... What is going on? Im getting so frustrated!


----------



## KendraNoell

Well it could be slow labor! Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## bumpin2012

well, ladies. I convinced OH to DTD to see if we could get something to happen. Contractions are closer together and gaining in intensity. They are painful enough that I can't sleep. So I think this is it! Still hanging around home, got the bags all packed and ready. Pain is still manageable, even though they are only a few minutes apart, so im just waiting for it to be too much and then im going in... hopefully this is not going to take very long!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Bumpin. Good Luck!! I've been having fairly regular BH but no way will my OH DTD :rofl: I woke up with period pains again, but I dont want labour to happen during the day as it's much harder to sort kids out !
I really hope this is it for you and you can be our first May Mummy :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Boothh

Arghhhhh!! You've no idea how excited I just got haha. Soooooo happy for you

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Really hope this is it and you're our first may mummy :D good luck and keep us updated! Xxxx


----------



## Boothh

FF I made dh dtd on Saturday and I think he'd forgot how you do it it's been that long :rofl: we did it more than once a day upto when I went into labor with jess, having a toddler definitely teaches you sleep appreciation though :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> FF I made dh dtd on Saturday and I think he'd forgot how you do it it's been that long :rofl: we did it more than once a day upto when I went into labor with jess, having a toddler definitely teaches you sleep appreciation though :haha:

It's partly my fault cos I haven't wanted it at all and he says I can't use him now :haha: I might try again later in the week


----------



## Boothh

I only did it because jess wasn't here and thought its gunna be a long time now til we get an opportunity (prob our anniversary in July :haha:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: oooooh Bumpin I hope this is it for you how exciting!!!

FF - Signs are all sounding good - just pounce on OH :haha:

Boothh - 2x per day? I have said to OH that we need to do that :haha: but I am soooo tired at night and can't be bothered and LO is always there in the AM - might have to just give in and let him tonight - he prob will only last like 10seconds it has been that long :rofl:

I had lots of BH yday and quite a few in the night but nothing now.....I don't mind if bubs comes a few days before 37wks but would rather wait until next Monday before anything happens so I am glad it hasn't materialised - plus the house is a tip! :haha: might get everything sorted this week and then crack on with "eviction"


----------



## Boothh

Jai we were 19 at the time hahaah were like middle aged now were in our 20s hahahaha! 
I'd prefer him to wait til section date really but at the same time I want my baby nowww!!! Feel like I've been pregnant forever!


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> FF I made dh dtd on Saturday and I think he'd forgot how you do it it's been that long :rofl: we did it more than once a day upto when I went into labor with jess, having a toddler definitely teaches you sleep appreciation though :haha:
> 
> It's partly my fault cos I haven't wanted it at all and he says I can't use him now :haha: I might try again later in the weekClick to expand...

hahahaha Nic, that made me laugh! :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Becky I don't feel so bad now if you were 19 ha! Although I should really make more of an effort in that dept :dohh: yeah wait til your c/s date pls otherwise you will end up being rushed and a planned one is soo much nicer :)


----------



## Boothh

Exactly I don't want it to be a rush and everything is still not ready so he's just going to have to wait! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh - stand on your head and cross your legs! lol 

Ladies - just had some bad news. Hubby came off his bike on the way up to the Ferry port. He's ok (thank god!) - his bike is not! Thankfully he'd gone over to see his Dad so has somewhere to stay and his Dad can lend us any money he will need in addition to get home. Bugger is that his EHIC has expired. I've just renewed it online but it says that it can take 10 days to arrive. He says he's ok, so I think he may just wait and then go get checked over when he eventually gets home. He's onto the ferry company now to try to swap to a rail and sail. Luckily too his Dad was following him in the van, so he was able to get the bike into the van and get taken home quickly. Poor man is apparently more shaken up than hubby. I'm sat here shaking and I didn't see it :nope: Just want him to get home now...... or get over there myself. :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

Still waiting. .. everything stopped at about 8am... So now I'm back to c
onfused... Will update later if anything changes


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh my God Aimee how horrific - I am so so relieved and very happy to hear DH is okay!!! No wonder his Dad was shaken up seeing his son coming off his bike must have been hideous especially as he did not know what would happen!! :hugs: to all 3 of you!! You must be very shaken too - have a cup of sweet tea or something!! :hugs: oh hun thank goodness he is okay.....hope he can get back soon xx

Boothh - Yes cross your legs :rofl:

Bumpkin - aaah annoying for you but at least something would have happened :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Oh no Aimee :( hope he's okay! 


Bumpkin noooo im gutted! Hope it starts up again soon xxx

Afm - legs are firmly crossed!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh No Aimee, Hope he's OK :hugs:
Bumpin!! What a shame, but it might all kick off later!! xx


----------



## modo

aimee-lou: That sounds so scary hon :hugs: really glad your OH is fine :hugs: His Dad must have been so scared seeing that happen to him :shock: No wonder you are so shaken up! I hope you are all feeling better :hugs:

Bumpin: you might find it call kicks off again today/tomorrow :hugs:

Boothh: Did you have an EMCS with Jesse (I love his name!)?


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks ladies, im so disappointed! We were up all night getting ready for baby, and now nothing is happening. I get the odd BH, but nothing like I was having all day/night. I hope it starts up again... I feel like its not going to though. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow so maybe I will get a sweep to get things going.


----------



## Boothh

Modo - I had a 3rd/4th degree tear so it's abit risky to try to do it naturally again, I wanted to try but after much deliberation we decided an elective section was best :) x


----------



## aimee-lou

Quickie update from me. Hubby went up to A&E to get checked out. He has a fractured toe and a sprain in his shoulder. Not bad for an off at 30mph. His helmet took a lot apparently and is completely wrecked - but not so much as a scratch on his head, and no headaches. Goes to show that it's true - GEAR IS GOOD! He has been told not to leave Ireland for 24 hours, but then will be free to fly home, so he should be home tomorrow night. He doesn't want me going to pick him up from the airport (stansted) bearing in mind we live in Norwich (well close to Norwich lol). Wild horses couldn't stop me I'm afraid!


----------



## modo

Boothh: That sounds awful hon :( Hopefully the ECS should be a much better experience :) My cousin had one with her second child after an ECS with her first and said it was amazing!

aimee-lou: great news that your hubby is ok! It really does show that it's so important to wear a helmet. So glad he has no problems with his head :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Modo- it's really annoying cus I had a really good labour experience it was literally the last push it all went wrong and it took months to recover, had to be away from LO within 5minutes of him being born to go to theatre and it took 3 hours to put me back together had to have a spinal and everything! Part of me still wants to try again but I'm very lucky to not have had too bad a time with it and I'd rather keep it that way! :)

Aimee glad he's okay and injuries are relatively minor, my dh came off his scooter a few years ago and shattered his hip! He wasn't going fast either he was on a little roundabout, I won't let him have a bike now though even though he's always on about getting a new one haha x


----------



## FlowerFairy

One of our May mummies has popped!!!!!!! 
I'll say no more until she gets chance to update xxxxx


----------



## bumpin2012

OOOOHHH, yay! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## bumpin2012

hehehehe, I stalked your FB Nic - YAY!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooh how exciting :wohoo: Can't wait to find out more details :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hahaha good stalking!! :). X


----------



## JJules611

Ahhhh which May mommy??? How exciting!!!!! I can't wait to hear more details too. 

Here we go ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

I'm off to snoop on nics fb haha


----------



## Boothh

I'm still none the wiser, not very good at snooping haha :haha:
Congratulations to our first may mummy though :)


----------



## Nits

wait? what? WHO??

I'm away for 12 hours and people start having contractions, others even pop O_O

:happydance: how exciting!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I gotta catch up on the pages later but for me anyway, I am 1 cm dialated and -1 station. Here is my 36 week pic :)
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KendraNoell

FF you're very nice to not say anything... I FB stalked her too! I'm in shock though she wasn't really having any labor symptoms! I don't think she would mind if we told so long as she gets to tell the whole story :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Who who who!!!???


----------



## cliqmo

Ha ha what a tease!! Who is it??


----------



## vespersonicca

My guess is Diana. Haven't heard from her for a while... FYI though, FF, when you see me post my birth announcement, feel free to copy it here. I can give details later. :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

:haha: !

Ok, It's Diana, her Princess came yesterday, but we'll leave her to tell weights and stories. I'm sure she won't mind xxx
Same with me V - If you see an announcement on my FB feel free to let the girls here know xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Well I did Pineapple, Curry and :sex: last night. The DTD thing for the first time in the whole pregnancy because I'd had some wicked pains earlier but it came to nothing. I know why though now and I'm very glad because this morning a 4am my eldest son threw up all down his stairs and has diarrhoea and Noah had the Most disgusting nappy with morning si would have been so hard dealing with poorly boys and giving birth. Hopefully it was be a 24 hour thing. James has to be off school 48 as a precaution and he's asleep so I'll be doing nothing today 
xx


----------



## DianaM

Lol you guys are so cute haha! It's ME!!!! Yesterday morning April 16th at 4am I woke up having some cramp like pains in my sides. I tried to "sleep it off" and tossed and turned for what seemed like forever! I finally started to track the pains/contractions with an app on my phone and they were about 1 min long and coming every 5-7min apart. Eric (OH) woke up at 5:30 for work and I told him I was having some uncomfortablness and wasn't sure if it was contractions or just the way I had slept. I told him before he left at 6:00 that if the contractions didn't go away I was going to head into the hospital. I got up and had a granola bar and some water and tried to "walk it off". The contractions were coming quite regularly and getting more intense. Nothing I couldn't breath through but I knew it wasn't Braxton hicks this time. I still wasn't sure it was labour pains but knew I should go in just to get checked out because whatever it was, wasn't very comfortable. I got myself dressed and ready, woke up my son Austin and told him I was dropping him off at grandmas because mommy had to go to the hospital. He was SO pumped! He jumped right out of bed and got dressed and ready in seconds! He grabbed all my hospital gear and put it in my car (which was such a huge help because the contractions were getting more intense). I called the labour and delivery just to make sure I should go in and they said it "sounded like labour to them" so I dropped austin off and started making my way to the hospital (which is about an hour away from my house). I just stayed calm and called Eric to tell him I was heading in. I got there around 7:30am and by this time the contractions were about every 2-3 min and getting stronger. They hooked me up to the machines and checked my cervix. The resident nurse checked me first saying I was 3-4cm but gave a "funny look" to the dr so the dr checked and said "yup she's ab


----------



## DianaM

"about 4cm" but said "I'm just going to grab the ultrasound machine and I'll be back" I was terrified!! I asked if there was something wrong with the baby and she said "oh no, just wanna make sure she's head down". When they started the ultrasound she looked at me and said "i am SO sorry" I looked at her like "ahh?! What?!!" and she told me "it's just as I suspected... I thought it was something other than a head I was feeling" then she told me she had her head up in my right rib cage and but/feet coming out of the cervix and she grabbed onto it when she checked me. I asked if we could turn her and she gave me a sad face and said that the breech she was in there was no way to deliver her vaginally (because sometimes they can deliver breech) and absolutely no way they would be able to turn her. I would have to go for a c-section ASAP. I was so sad I started bawling my eyes out :( I really wanted to do a natiral non-medicated labour and delivery and was told there was absolutely no way possible. It was around 8 they told me this and said I was next (cuz someone was in the OR) for surgery. I called Eric and my mom and told them to come. Eric got there around 8:30 and put his scrubs on and mom got there just before 10 and I went into surgery at 10. Miss Ryleigh was born at 37 weeks 3 days gestation, butt first by c-section at 10:41am weighing 6lbs 10oz <3 they didn't measure her but said they'd do it tomorrow. Both her and I are doing great :) she's such a little trooper and I love her with all my heart! She's a natural at nursing and has stollen the hearts of both of our families :) Eric is completely in love with her and her older brother absolutely adores her! I'm still I'm shock that she's here but so happy to have her in my arms :) 
Recovery from the section is going ok. I'm in a little bit of pain but nothing horrible. I'll be in the hospital for 3 days before they send me home. If you guys have any questions feel free to ask! Add me on Facebook "Diana McPherson" or check out my YouTube and Facebook fan page for pictures/updates. "princessdimc5" on YouTube and Facebook. :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Massive Congratulations Diana!! So excited for you. Im sorry about the section, but glad she is here safe and sound. Well done 1st May mummy! :happydance:


----------



## DianaM

Thanks FF!!!! Her safety was all that mattered to me <3 I was actually laughing and had the whole operating room staff laughing at me through the while surgery because I could feel but not pain and I'm SO SUPER ticklish lol they all thought it was hilarious lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations on your LO Diana!! :happydance::flower::happydance: 

So nice to start seeing people popping! I'm getting a little antsy now, but I know it can't happen until at least after the 19th due to personal issues (people's birthdays, exams etc) so keeping my legs crossed til then lol. 

:happydance: Hubby is on the 11.30 flight home! :thumbup: I seriously cannot wait to get him home now. Although the little stinker didn't tell me yesterday as he 'didn't want to worry me' but he's also fractured his collarbone. When we did face-time yesterday he had told me that the sling was precautionary - turns out we have to go to the fracture clinic on the way home and get him seen as he's going to need follow-ups! Silly boy told me this morning but tbh, I'm just happy he's coming home. He's more bothered about his bike than anything else. It's a write-off and because his insurance abroad only covers third party, that's his bike (that he only bought in january) gone. He's already talking about a new one though :dohh:

Best be off - got to get a small one dressed and get the house looking nice before we leave for the airport about 10.30/11. Have to pop into subway on the way out as hubby has requested a sub for his lunch lol. Obviously hasn't affected his appetite lol :blush:

Thank you for all the well-wishes ladies. I've not been much use to anyone since yesterday lunch time, and you guys have seen me through. Thnakfully Earl has been good (and even started out on the road to potty training yesterday - I'm so proud of him). :flower::flower:


----------



## Boothh

Congratulation diana :happydance: I'm so jealous haha, sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted but like you say at least she's here safe :) going to add you on Facebook to see pics haha xxx

Kendra - lovely bump pic xx

Aimee - glad your OH is on his way home must be a relief for you xx

Ff - eek hope the boys are feeling better quickly and you dont catch anything xx


----------



## Boothh

She is gorgeous Diana <3

Also everyone on here knows when I'll be having my baby and I'll probably announce at the same time but if I don't then feel free to post it in here from Facebook :)


----------



## mightyspu

eeee! Congrats Diana! What great news that she's here safe and sound, I hope your recovery is swift and you and your family go from strength to strength :) 

Sorry to hear your oh has been in the wars Aimee, I hope he's going to be less of a dare devil for your impending arrival! 

Am term tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh Wow congratulations Diana!! What a time of it and you were coping so well but like you said at least she is hear safe and sound, what a monkey coming butt first :haha: I have added you on FB (Jenna) and seen a picture or two; she really is gorgeous!! I am also a teeny bit jealous!

Can't believe 1st May Mummy has popped :wohoo:

Aimee - glad OH is on his way home - tut tut already thinking of another bike!

FF - hope your boys get better soon, can't be nice!! :hugs: Well done on DTD :haha: I chickened out last night! Just in case anything happened :haha:

Kendra - LOVE your bump it is soooo beautiful!

I am still in pain with the SPD finding it v difficult atm - got MW tomorrow and have to book a cons appt too for next week!! Been having strong BH so just hoping they are doing something to my cervix to make it more favorable for sweeps etc.

Seriously is anyone just exhausted? I sleep all night, granted disturbed from peeing and being in pain when I move but I must get a good amount why am I so exhausted? :shrug:


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats Diana! Born butt first :haha: , that really made me smile. I'm happy that you're both safe and sound and recovering well!

Also a bit freaked out and excited... it's begun! May mommies are popping!


----------



## vespersonicca

Just checked your youtube video Diana and she's a doll. Congrats again! I linked it so we can all admire the first May mommy and baby! I'm thinking you won't mind since you gave us the name to find it but let me know ASAP if it bothers you and I'll remove it of course! By the way, you look awesome for having just had a baby! And you drove yourself to the hospital and everything! Whew!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I love that You Tube! She Ryleigh looks so calm and relaxed and you look amazing Diana!! xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congrats Diana!!

Morning everyone! Had my growth scan today and our LO is measuring 6lb 6oz which I'm pleased about. Wouldn't mind if he came a week or two early though! xo


----------



## Jai_Jai

good weight Lollipopbop - wish they gave my a weight estimation at my growth scan :grr:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo


----------



## anti

Diana she is gorgeous and you look great as well. Congrats!!


----------



## mightyspu

Lollipopbop said:


> Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo

It doesn't on mine, just measurements :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

Lollipopbop said:


> Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo

Our hospital doesn't provide weights :hissy: sooo annoying!!


----------



## Nits

Diana, she's so beautiful. I feel like crying (maybe I'm a bit hormonal :haha:)

Kendra, beautiful bump =D 
We're getting so close. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. One more week and I can proudly say "I'm 9 months pregnant" O_O
How scary is that?

Aimee, now your husband will have to figure out a way to change diapers with a broken collar bone :haha: I'm glad it's just a few broken bones and he's ok overall. Get him a cookie at Subway too. 

Everyone else, I'm glad we are all doing great!


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Diana!!! She is just gorgeous! Im sorry you had to have a section, but im sooo happy that she is here safe and sound!

And just because I thought yesterday was going to be MY day - Im SOOOO FREAKING JEALOUS! :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> Congrats Diana!!! She is just gorgeous! Im sorry you had to have a section, but im sooo happy that she is here safe and sound!
> 
> And just because I thought yesterday was going to be MY day - Im SOOOO FREAKING JEALOUS! :haha:

I'm half jealous too. I keep getting signs and then nothing :haha: I say half cos Now I have sicky children i can wait a couple of days :haha:
You go next, and then me. Deal ? :haha::flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

FF: lol...sounds like a good deal to me! I have an appointment with my dr today, so maybe I can sweet talk her into giving me a sweep. I haven't had a single BH in nearly 24 hours, so I think im going to be waiting for a while. 

I was sooo upset yesterday, it was ridiculous! I cried over stupid things, yelled at the dogs over nothing and was generally crummy to be around. I think the combo of lack of sleep and disappointment was just too much. But today, feeling soooo much better!! I had a little pep talk with myself last night - "All babies come out! and Mine will come when they are good and ready to!"


----------



## Boothh

Jai_Jai said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo
> 
> Our hospital doesn't provide weights :hissy: sooo annoying!!Click to expand...

Do you not get special treatment though :rofl: xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo
> 
> Our hospital doesn't provide weights :hissy: sooo annoying!!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not get special treatment though :rofl: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I could but I keep my head down when having appts I should really take advantage :dohh: - might grab one of the girls at my next appt and see if they do approx weights on the measurements I was given :haha: xx


----------



## Boothh

Jai_Jai said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Jai - Have you had a look in your notes? It says the estimated weight on the same piece of paper as measurements xoxo
> 
> Our hospital doesn't provide weights :hissy: sooo annoying!!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not get special treatment though :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I could but I keep my head down when having appts I should really take advantage :dohh: - might grab one of the girls at my next appt and see if they do approx weights on the measurements I was given :haha: xxClick to expand...


You so should do haha, I would have thought it would be good having your mates doing things for you haha, I bet you get VIP treatment when you go in to have baby :haha: xx


----------



## bumpin2012

well, we're back from my 38 week appointment. Im 2 cm dilated, and my cervix, is soft, but long. The dr I saw (for the 2nd week in a row, NOT my own...grrrr....) offered to do a sweep. Oh MY, That was uncomfortable!!! So now we wait! I dont think he was too optimistic about it working, and really I dont feel any different than I did this morning.

Anyone have a successful first sweep?


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> well, we're back from my 38 week appointment. Im 2 cm dilated, and my cervix, is soft, but long. The dr I saw (for the 2nd week in a row, NOT my own...grrrr....) offered to do a sweep. Oh MY, That was uncomfortable!!! So now we wait! I dont think he was too optimistic about it working, and really I dont feel any different than I did this morning.
> 
> Anyone have a successful first sweep?

Fairly good news there tho, at least you're dilating!!!
I did with Noah, but I was 40+6 and it took 12 hours from sweep to waters breaking!!, he was born 2hts 56 mins after that!

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby's home, and I think being home he's given in to the fact that he is actually injured. His collarbone is clean in two - keeps getting worse doesn't it! and the poor guy can barely move. Earl doesn't know what to do with himself as everything hurts Daddy, so he just keeps fetching him toys and asking if he feels better now. Very sweet of him. 

It's going to take 6-8 weeks to heal - the first 4 of which he's not allowed to move it much! Ermmmmmm.......hate to point this out but I'm due in 4 weeks lol. Please stay in baby....otherwise I'll have to get the bus to the unit! lol


----------



## Boothh

Oh no Aimee! That really is rubbish, typically I bet baby comes abit earlier now though! How sweet of earl, it's hard when they don't understand isn't it, it's kind of what I'm worried about with jess after csection him not understanding I'm not able to do as much! Hope your OH is feeling better soon x


----------



## cliqmo

Sorry its a bit late but HUGE congratulations Diana, she is a total poppet!! As others have said it's a shame your L&D didn't turn out as you hoped but it sounds like she was footling breech and there really isn't anything other an c-section they can do :hugs: Wonderful news she arrived safely though and I really hope your recovery goes well and you get to go home asap xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Typical - after saying last night about not being early I had a set of full on practise labour pains which lasted a couple of hours (contractions and backache, 1-2 mins each 6 mins apart! :wacko:). I had to get out of bed and sleep on the sofa so as not to disturb hubby, then baby decided to get wedged under my ribs afterwards (like trying to give a cat a bath I reckon - all 4 limbs in different directions - you'll not get me out of here! :rofl: ) I think it was all the stress of yesterday. I'm petrified now that they'll either come early or I'll end up with a c-sec, in which case neither of us will be any use to anyone.....guess operation baby eviction isn't such a good idea lol. 

Anyway, have to take the invalid up to fracture clinic today to get checked out. Best go and get us all ready. 

How's everyone else doing? :blush:


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Aimiee Lou! Is there anyone around that could give you a hand if needs be?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aimee, get as much rest as you can, same for oH and then when baby does come you'll both be in best shape you can be.
Do either of your parents live near? Or a close friend?

xx


----------



## Boothh

Ah shit think iv lost some of my plug like properly! I've been losing bits but this was abit more than normal and had pink bits in! Tmi I know but ive just had abit of a dodgy tummy in the night and not very nice toilet experience so I'm paranoid now that I'm having a clear out. He can't come yet his car seat is 30 miles away and its £20 to the hospital I've got no money til Friday <_<


----------



## FlowerFairy

Booth, I lost some plug at 34 weeks and nothing since, I hope it's nothing for you too.
If you start to feel crampy, maybe call the MW. xxxx


----------



## Boothh

Iv already been losing bits but not had any that has been pink or looks like there could be anything bloody at all about it, I never saw my plug with Jesse cus it came out on the MW hand when she checked me in labour LOL


----------



## Boothh

I've dropped over night too, I can fit my hand flat between my boobs and bump now when I'm stood up and last night there was no gap between bump and boobs :/ maybe that's why something come out cus he's got his head right low now?


----------



## modo

Aimee: Poor hubby and poor you :( Earl sounds so sweet :) Bless him! Have you had anymore signs? 

Bootth: I have no experience with the mucus plug from last time so I can't offer any advice but hopefully the baby stays in till you are ready :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats Diana, glad your both well and she got here safely 

I had another growth scan on Monday, baby hasnt gained alot of weight from our last growth scan and is just above the bottom line of the growth chart (4lb 10oz) she was alittle concerned so would like us back in 2 wks for another growth scan to make sure baby isn't below that bottom line. 

Hope everyone els an bumps are well x


----------



## Nits

Booth, Hope baby stays put at least until Friday =)

Aimee, have you talked to anyone to help you when baby comes? 

YoungINmum, I always hear that growth scans are not super accurate anyway. Don't worry about your baby (I know, easier said than done). I'm sure everything is fine :)

I'm going in for my third u/s in three weeks to check my AF. Her movements have totally changed. I am not getting kicks to my privates anymore and yesterday i SWEAR i got kicked in the ribs. It had never happened before... She was very very active for a couple of days... here's to thinking she may have turned!!!
(I'll update you after the u/s today, I don't want to get my hopes up :haha:)


----------



## Boothh

YoungNImum said:


> Congrats Diana, glad your both well and she got here safely
> 
> I had another growth scan on Monday, baby hasnt gained alot of weight from our last growth scan and is just above the bottom line of the growth chart (4lb 10oz) she was alittle concerned so would like us back in 2 wks for another growth scan to make sure baby isn't below that bottom line.
> 
> Hope everyone els an bumps are well x

Hope everything is okay, my experience of growth scans have been inaccurate, I had a scan at 39+2 with my LO and they told me he was 3 weeks behind and wouldn't weight more than 6lbs at birth! Well he was born at 40weeks exactly and was8lbs 9oz so unless he had a massive growth spurt in 5days the scan was way out! Try not to worry too much. x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've never had a growth scan, but I have heard that they're not wholly accurate. 
x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone - I'm not too worried at the moment. No other signs apart from feeling very big and tired (to be expected lol). I know my MIL would be round in a heartbeat if we asked for help so I'm not worried about that either (she's having Earl in labour, so I'm sure she'd come and help out if needs be). Anyway, baby can't come yet, I'm not even full term yet! lol :wacko:

Fracture clinic was ok. Hubby has to go back in 2 weeks to be re-examined and to see if he needs his bone pinning but they're hopeful they'll actually be able to refer him to physio instead :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls, I'm just happy they are keeping an eye on this LO. They sent me for an emergency scan at 38wk with my daughter they told me she was 2wks behind in growth and her estimated weight was 2lb odds, she came early at 39+4 weighing 5lb 12oz. 
So ino to take there estimated weights with a pinch of salt, I'm just happy getting to see baby so much :) 

I cant believe the first may mama has givin birth! 
x


----------



## modo

The weight prediction was way of for us with B as well. They predicted he was 8.5lbs at 37 weeks and he was born at 39 weeks weighing 7lbs 3oz.


----------



## Boothh

Well been getting a few cramps this afternoon, had a really stressful few hours though so trying to put it down to that, going to go for little walk with LO so he can splash some puddles, then have a bath and hopefully they will settle down abit, not lost much more so hopefully it's just him dropping down x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Had MW App. All is well and I have become a local celebrity as everyone wants to attend my homebirth. Im next due :haha:
All fine with baby, still head down etc. having a few achy pains and the usual but no doubt will come to nothing !1 xx


----------



## modo

Flowerfairy: good to hear everything is going well :)


----------



## Boothh

That's good nic, at least you won't be short of helpers haha :haha:
I've got consultant on Friday! Always scared in case she's nasty but she's not really she's nice x


----------



## modo

Good luck Boothh!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Glad mw appt went well FF :hugs: aaaah love a good homebirth so no wonder you are popular :haha: must feel nice!! :)

Boothh - how you feeling anymore cramps?

I had mw appt yday too - was over 2hrs long :haha: my mw is caseloading me and is on call for me from Friday night so I hope baby comes soon so she doesn't have to not :drunk: for 5 weeks I think she will go mad :haha: I am very excited about the birth now and just hope she is not at a homebirth when I go into the hospital! Baby is still measuring really small - grown and is now measuring 31wks :haha: seriously must have a Narnia's wardrobe in there!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance: Maternity photo shoot tonight! Hope the camera is kind to me... :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: how exciting!!!!! can't wait t o see pics xx have fun :hugs:


----------



## Nits

ff :happydance: for your homebirth =D

I have a BIG(ish) update.
I went to my MW appointment yesterday and my amniotic fluid was borderline low (5.7). They reffered me to a bigger hospital with a NICU because they thought I might be having the baby yesterday O_O
Needless to say, it was a crazy few hours. I don't even have my bags ready... anyway, it was a roller coaster.
I went for the appointment at the bigger hospital at 3. They did a growth u/s and baby is measuring right at 35 weeks :happydance: and the amniotic fluid was at 8 :happydance: again. So then I talked to two of the head obstetricians there. They were really happy about baby's growth. Because of my blood pressure and the AF, I will have to have NSTs (non-stress tests) twice a week and an u/s once a week from now on. If everything stays the same, they will schedule an induction or c-section (if she's still breech, which she probably will be because there isn't much amniotic fluid for her to turn) at 39 weeks. If my blood pressure gets out of control or the baby stops growing, they will move it to 37 or 38 weeks. Either way, my baby won't be born a premmie :happydance: (I just started crying typing that).

Now I have at least 2 weeks to clean the house, the car and prepare the bags :haha:

I also want to say that my DH was AMAZING through all this yesterday. I couldn't have chosen a better partner :)

Sorry for the long post =)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Awwww what a scare but soooooo glad all is OK nits xxxx


----------



## modo

Glad everything is fine Nits! Your dh sounds very supportive :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Glad all is well Nits!]

I have the same feeling as if AF is going to show. My legs ache and my tummy feels really heavy! Urrrgggghhhhh I hope it's the start but not feelin it will be x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh fx for you nic that things are starting xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I feel really crampy, but I've never had a labour start like this, so I keep wondering if I just have a bug! :( we shall see x


----------



## bumpin2012

I had that for 2 days last week!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Had a bath and feel better. Think it's my body trying to play tricks! I want to have a baby xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: well I hope it happens soon for both of you x


----------



## Boothh

Glad everything is okay nits,

I've had period pains on and off today, no more plug, but still seem to be clearing out, not sure if it's normal but it's weird as I don't have any stomach ache etc like I'd normally get if I had the runs, tmi sorry!
Nesting kicked up a gear today too and I've just generally felt uneasy! Will see what consultant has to say tomorrow!


----------



## Nits

FF and Booth, hope you have your babies soon!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I've been losing plug very slowly. Looks kinda snotty, no big clumps though. Belly is very sore, lots of cramps for me too, and horrid back pain, like he's attacking my kidneys :(

Dr says one more NST on Saturday and no more! Obviously because I would be full term and baby could come any time he wants!


----------



## vespersonicca

Full term today. Anytime now... or in 5 weeks. Blah. But 5 weeks is beginning to sound like a little amount when I think that it's the absolute MAX amt of time he can stay in there! Wow! Maternity shoot was fun. I should get to select the pictures for processing in the next few days. :) Glad everyone is managing fairly well, even if no more babies have arrived just yet. :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh - Hope all okay, sounds like your body is preparing for labour but still could be a while, it could just be that the presenting part (currently his bum?) is niggling down below or maybe he has turned - hope cons appt goes well today :hugs:

Kendra - the cramps and kicking in the kidney feeling doesn't sound fun :( hope things settle or progress for you.

Vesper - :wohoo: for full termness :dance: how exciting....will you be trying to bring on labour or are you quite happy to just allow baby to come whenever - 5 weeks doesn't sound too long :hugs: but still it sounds ages away to me as well :haha:

I am okay - JT is at nursery today so I am going to CLEAN


----------



## modo

Wow it's pretty exciting how everyone is getting these signs! 

Flowerfairy: good luck!

KendraNoell: Sorry you are in pain :( 

vespersonicca: Congrats on full term!

Boothh: good luck with your consultant appointment!


----------



## Nits

ooooh, kendra and vesper, sounds like you're getting close =D

Girls, are we going to open a may bluebell mom's thread somewhere else for when the babies are here? I will miss our little group :'(


----------



## Jai_Jai

I think we should Nits :) will help us a lot with the day to day stresses and coping strategies, often find you learn more from other mums that are going through thte same thing at the same time than you do from health professionals xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Jai_Jai said:


> I think we should Nits :) will help us a lot with the day to day stresses and coping strategies, often find you learn more from other mums that are going through thte same thing at the same time than you do from health professionals xx

Agreed! :thumbup: 

I am still involved in the October Bumpkins 2009 group from when Earl was born and it's great because all our children are the same age and we get to talk about the same things like at the moment the pre-occpation is potty training! :wacko:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Agreed about the parenting group too!!! :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks! I'm just going to let the little guy come when he comes. I have another appt with the midwife next week's Tuesday and then I go to the hospital on Thursday to have them look at the size and the area where I tore and things before. It's not supposed to be to see about a c-section but more to allieve my worries about tearing to the same extent as before. 

My old August mommies group from 2010 is still getting posts from time to time. We didn't create a new thread but just continued the old one. These kind of threads are kept in the pregnancy group discussions section anyway. Whichever is fine for me though.


----------



## Nits

:happydance:
I guess we can just keep this thread going, that'd be easy =D

Vesper, I used to be the most impatient person in the world. This baby has already taught me a few things!

I'm off to my second dr's appointment of the week :dohh:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Vesper, I used to be the most impatient person in the world. This baby has already taught me a few things!

I promise you'll get even better! :haha:


----------



## modo

aimee-lou said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> I think we should Nits :) will help us a lot with the day to day stresses and coping strategies, often find you learn more from other mums that are going through thte same thing at the same time than you do from health professionals xx
> 
> Agreed! :thumbup:
> 
> I am still involved in the October Bumpkins 2009 group from when Earl was born and it's great because all our children are the same age and we get to talk about the same things like at the moment the pre-occpation is potty training! :wacko:Click to expand...

I agree with this! We are still going at the May Babies 2010 and it's really great going through all this stuff together. It's why I really wish I had found this group earlier in my pregnancy :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, yes, Im totally in for continuing the group! being a first timer, I KNOW I can benefit from some advice from you pros!


----------



## Nits

awesome !!!

Another big update:
We scheduled a c-section for may 17th. If by some miracle she turns, they will still induce me around that same date.

So, not the water birth I was hoping for but I can't deny I am getting excited to know that I will meet my little girl so soon =D


----------



## JJules611

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the late response but,

CONGRATULATIONS DIANA!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is beautiful!!!!:happy dance::flower:

Ahhhh this is so exciting!!!


----------



## JJules611

Does anyone have increased discharge? Could it be the mucous plug? 

I am sooooo ready to have my little girl, I am hoping this week!!!!!!!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Oh, yes, Im totally in for continuing the group! being a first timer, I KNOW I can benefit from some advice from you pros!

I'm def not a pro but experience does help a ton! I'm really glad if anything I've had to say has helped someone. It's great having a group of ladies who are willing to offer tips and ideas. :flower:



Nits said:


> Another big update:
> We scheduled a c-section for may 17th. If by some miracle she turns, they will still induce me around that same date.
> 
> So, not the water birth I was hoping for but I can't deny I am getting excited to know that I will meet my little girl so soon =D

Glad to hear you are excited and making progress in the direction of meeting your daughter! Hope everything goes smoothly. Hey, maybe she'll turn and decide to come earlier anyway? :flower:


----------



## Boothh

Jai - he is head down now so think he is just putting a lot of pressure on me. Not had anymore signs so maybe he was just getting comfy lol

Nits - good idea, I still talk to the August 09 mums everyday (we have a Facebook group now if your interested jai_jai) we have had meets and stuff and even a ttc group now and it has been invaluable support to me so many times!*

Nits again - woo for c section date, at least everything is set now and you have an idea when LO will be arriving, and you have some time to get your head around it!*

Afm - consultant appointment went fine, took swabs so mrsa while I was there too, went through the risks of c section and I signed the forms, pre op is a week on Thursday so the 3rd may, they said that appointment will last about 3 hours and I'll get to talk to the anesthetist etc and see the ward etc, they will give me my time slot too and give me my medication to take the night before!*
It all seems so real and close now and I'm getting kind of nervous!*

Setting myself the task of trying to make some room for the baby this weekend, sorting our room out etc, finish my hospital bag and going to go and stockpile some nappies etc this week in the asda baby event!*

I wonder who will be the next to go? Surely someone else is going to go in the next few days now x


----------



## aimee-lou

Really jealous of those ladies who are popping/getting close lol. I would love to know the specific date that my LO was going to arrive....would make my life so much less stressful right now. With hubby completely out of action and with me having to take on extra housework type jobs as a result, we could really do without LO making an appearance before the end of the month lol. Hubby is being seen on 1st May, so we're taking it as our next milestone lol.....oh and definitely no 'baby eviction' going on here! :dohh: Must be the only nearly 37 weeker who is actively trying to keep baby in to at least term! lol :haha:

I also wouldn't call myself a pro- just have experience to work from. Anything I can help with I will happily though :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm on my 3rd, I've been a mum for 10 and a half years, but Im far from being a pro :haha:


----------



## Boothh

What is that saying Something like 'there are no ways to be a perfect mother but a million ways to be a good one'

My one piece of advice would be not to listen to everything that other people will tell you,
You know your baby best, everybody has their own way of doing things so don't let the HV, MIL, your mum or anybody else make you feel like you are 'doing it wrong' just because it's not the same as how they did things. I think I learnt that the hard way and I'm really looking forward to ignoring other peoples advice this time because I feel a lot more confident.

Don't get me wrong sometimes you will great advice but just pick and choose the bits that are helpful and ignore the rest xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Diana- Congrats on the birth of your little girl :happydance:

Nits- Wow a c-section date I bet it is getting very exciting now :)

FF- I really hope baby makes an appearance soon for you :hugs:

Jules- I have increased discharge, the plug is usually very 'gooey', stringy/sticky, with little bits of blood in it :)

Booth- Great advice :thumbup:

Ami- Congrats on reaching 37 weeks hope baby stays to term for you 


I'm really getting fed up now last night was awful I have been up most of the night being sick, having period type cramps and my SPD was awful last night. Everytime I finally got to sleep and I turned over I was woken up by the pain :cry: Roll on full term!

Has anyone heard from MrsQ? The last update I sa she has been sceduled for a c-section the next day due to the cord not functioning well but I havn't seen any more updates. I may have missed it as I'm really not observant lol x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Diana- Congrats on the birth of your little girl :happydance:
> 
> Nits- Wow a c-section date I bet it is getting very exciting now :)
> 
> FF- I really hope baby makes an appearance soon for you :hugs:
> 
> Jules- I have increased discharge, the plug is usually very 'gooey', stringy/sticky, with little bits of blood in it :)
> 
> Booth- Great advice :thumbup:
> 
> Ami- Congrats on reaching 37 weeks hope baby stays to term for you
> 
> 
> I'm really getting fed up now last night was awful I have been up most of the night being sick, having period type cramps and my SPD was awful last night. Everytime I finally got to sleep and I turned over I was woken up by the pain :cry: Roll on full term!
> 
> Has anyone heard from MrsQ? The last update I sa she has been sceduled for a c-section the next day due to the cord not functioning well but I havn't seen any more updates. I may have missed it as I'm really not observant lol x

Not seen a update, but from being a December mummy in 2009 I know her FB name and she's had her baby and all seems well. :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey, Nic - I had a dream that you had your baby last night!!! :haha: It was REALLY weird...lol

JJules: sounds like normal last few weeks discharge to me! I've been losing bits since my sweep on tuesday - Looks like a gooey glob of snot!!! (ewwww)

Was supposed to go to a baby shower tomorrow for a friend, but its about a 45 minute drive out of the city. OH decided last night that he was very uneasy about me driving all the way out there (he is working all day tomorrow) and asked me to see if I could catch a ride with a friend, or just not go at all. I really only know the mama to be, and one other person going, who's car is already full... so sadly, im not going.... So now baby is definitely not going to come this weekend!

My male dog (Jackson) has been acting very strange in the last few days. He is normally a bit of a suck, but for the past 2 days, he wont let me out of his sight, I cant even go to the bathroom without him following me! He's been REALLY snuggly too - can't sit with me on the couch, he has to be sitting ON me, OH can't come near me without Jackson getting in the way... I think he knows something is happening soon...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Why was it not true :rofl: ^^^^^^
MrsQ has posted in 3rd Tri, now!!! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

JJules611 said:


> Does anyone have increased discharge? Could it be the mucous plug?
> 
> I am sooooo ready to have my little girl, I am hoping this week!!!!!!!

I am too! Very watery and milky, almost wondering if its mixed amniotic fluid because of how much I've had but its not trickling or gushing so who knows *shrug*



Boothh said:


> What is that saying Something like 'there are no ways to be a perfect mother but a million ways to be a good one'

I LOVE this quote!!!



bumpin2012 said:


> My male dog (Jackson) has been acting very strange in the last few days. He is normally a bit of a suck, but for the past 2 days, he wont let me out of his sight, I cant even go to the bathroom without him following me! He's been REALLY snuggly too - can't sit with me on the couch, he has to be sitting ON me, OH can't come near me without Jackson getting in the way... I think he knows something is happening soon...

My cats are acting very similar!



As for me, I have my last non-stress test today in about an hour. I am a bit nervous as I am very swollen and have been four about four days. Nurse on Tuesday didn't say anything about my BP although the numbers seemed higher than usual for me. She was a pretty crappy nurse, didn't make me feel very confident in my being there. So at this point I don't know what my BP is and if its high I think I will end up getting induced since I am so close to 37 weeks as it is, I have my hospital bag and diaper bag packed, car seat is installed, I think my instinct is just telling me he will be here any day. I am nervous/scared/worried for this NST but ready for my son to be here <3


----------



## Nits

My cat is being super affectionate with me lately.

Kendra, I'm sure he'll be here soon :)

I am still getting used to the idea of a c-section but getting more and more excited to meet our little girl.

DH and I always have a great relationship but things have been a get tense lately. I seem to try to pick a fight with him all the time, and he's been a lot more moody (he's usually super cheerful). I think we are both getting anxious and it doesn't help that all of a sudden I've become high risk (although noone has mentioned that term per se).


----------



## modo

Aidan's Mummy: hope you are feeling better hon :hugs:

bumpin2012: no reaction from dog or 2 kitties yet but will be seeing if that changes!

KendraNoell: hope everything is ok. Sorry your nurse was crappy :( 

Nits: Hope everything is ok. I can also get a bit moody but it could be that you are both getting a little anxious as it's getting closer. That was def the case for DH and I last time.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

FF- Just seen her update :)

Kendra- Sorry the nurse wasn't very good, hope your non-stress test goes ok :hugs: x


----------



## Boothh

Just a quick update - im currently on labor ward, been here since las night, started having contractions around 4pm, and they have been off the scale on the monitor ad were every 5-6 mins, I was told we were going to go and do c section last night omg me and dh never been so scared in our lives. Consultant then said as im not 37 weeks yet we need to wait until my cervix changes. Been checked 3 times and it's still long and closed, so even though the contractions are awful they arnt doing anything! Was given pethadine to sleep and since then contractions have been irregular, I jus want to go home now, was evn started to prepped for theatre las night so it has been abit of a disheartener for them to change theirs minds but I know it's better he stays in, they don't think it will be much longer though hence the steroids, I'm just tired, sore and feel rubbish. But should hopefully be allowed home today to wait it out :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Just a quick update - im currently on labor ward, been here since las night, started having contractions around 4pm, and they have been off the scale on the monitor ad were every 5-6 mins, I was told we were going to go and do c section last night omg me and dh never been so scared in our lives. Consultant then said as im not 37 weeks yet we need to wait until my cervix changes. Been checked 3 times and it's still long and closed, so even though the contractions are awful they arnt doing anything! Was given pethadine to sleep and since then contractions have been irregular, I jus want to go home now, was evn started to prepped for theatre las night so it has been abit of a disheartener for them to change theirs minds but I know it's better he stays in, they don't think it will be much longer though hence the steroids, I'm just tired, sore and feel rubbish. But should hopefully be allowed home today to wait it out :(

Gosh booth :hugs: Hope he stays in a bit longer hun xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

yikes boothh!!! I sure hope the little man decides to behave himself! 

Its almost funny tho (not your situation boothh) that most of us are either determined to evict, or desperate to keep them in, and those that are trying to keep them in, have the babies trying to get out!


----------



## Boothh

Thanks girls, home now, been told to rest and have codeine for pain, they said if contractions start to regulate again or waters etc break then come back, nobody seems to think he will wait more than a few days now though! My mum is going to take LO to stay with her for a few days so I can rest as I don't want dh wasting his holidays before the baby comes!

On another note id just like to say again how much I love and recommend pethadine, its is amazing stuff, I thought so after last labor and again after last night, it really works for me x

Anyway keep your fingers crossed for me that V decides to stay in for a little bit! Now I'm off with free reign on dh bank card to order some tiny baby clothes just incase :haha:


----------



## Nits

Boothh, :hugs: I know what a roller coaster you must have gone through, not long until 37 weeks now. And even before that, you LO would be fine =)
But yeah, I know the feeling. :hugs:



bumpin2012 said:


> yikes boothh!!! I sure hope the little man decides to behave himself!
> 
> Its almost funny tho (not your situation boothh) that most of us are either determined to evict, or desperate to keep them in, and those that are trying to keep them in, have the babies trying to get out!


:haha: I know!
I've been having a lot of painful menstrual-like cramps lately. I have no idea what labor feels like but I know this is not it. However, i can't help but wonder every time I get them.
I need her to stay there at least a few more weeks. I cried so much when they thought she might need to be born at 35 weeks... 
The good news is that we are all at great gestational ages, our babies should be fine if they were born now. It is a bit scary, though.


----------



## modo

Boothh: I hope the baby stays put til your c/s but like Nits said at this gestation the baby would be fine. 

Nits: I have been getting cramps too which I didn't with my son. I am just hoping it's my body practising and not any sign that I will be early. 

I really want this baby to be born in early June so my son and baby can have their own separate birthday months. It's amazing how you can plan what you want but the complete opposite happens :haha: My sister and I were born 2 years and 5 days apart and we both hated having our birthdays within 5 days of each other. I always thought I would avoid having a two year gap between my kids and aimed for 3 years minimum. Then I got pregnant by accident and not only is it a two year gap but the baby is due 5 days after my son's birthday :haha:

Yay! I am moving this week!


----------



## Nits

:haha: modo, that's what i call history repeating itself!


----------



## modo

Tell me about it :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Booth- :hugs: Hope he stays put until at least 37 weeks, sorry your in somuch pain though hun x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have a Thread in 3rd Tri. I feel awful today. Period pains, heavy legs, multiple BM and feeling sick. Pains have started but they're not regular and I can't time them but I'm just waiting to see where this goes!
OH is supposed to be on a bit of a drinking session all day tomorrow for St Georges day and he doesn't want baby to come as his mates have booked day off work :rofl: Gutted for him!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol... gotta love how little ones interfere with our plans!

Good luck Nic! I hope little miss D is going to make her grand entrance soon - even though we had a deal, I'll forgive you, as long as she shows up in time to completely ruin daddy's plans!!! :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> lol... gotta love how little ones interfere with our plans!
> 
> Good luck Nic! I hope little miss D is going to make her grand entrance soon - even though we had a deal, I'll forgive you, as long as she shows up in time to completely ruin daddy's plans!!! :haha:

:haha: Im trying to stick to the deal Poor lads gutted. He'd be fine obviously if she was here but it's the wondering!!
I'd probably tell him to go have a couple early evening and my mum could come over!! x


----------



## bumpin2012

so I just got back from the assessment unit. I hadn't felt baby move for quite a few hours, and normally this monkey is so active, I dont even bother to count kicks. When we got there, the triage nurse pulled out the doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat, and couldn't find one. Finally on the 4th try we found one, but by this point I was freaking out, bawling my eyes out! So they hooked me up to the monitor for an hour, baby seems pretty happy, but just to make me feel better, they did a quick ultrasound, and baby looks perfect. I cant believe how much bigger baby looks! I hope this is my last trip in before im actually in labour. I hate going in and feeling like an overparanoid crazy preggo!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Aw hope these babies stay put for those wanting them too! I have banned LO from trying to escape lol. If she does she just might be grounded for life lol. Im on my last week of exams for school before I start my next course (medical office assistant) and if she comes Im afraid of all the explaining it might take to get another chance at my exams. 
Although maybe today is a quite day for babies as DD wasn't moving to much today so i was freaking out and ate some sugar and cold stuff and tried getting her to move but now she seems pretty good and moving


----------



## vespersonicca

Just stopping by. I've been reading this thread but have been too tired to write anything. Hoping all goes well for everyone. I think I'm getting a cold. I have the sniffles and a headache. My son has the sniffles too. Boo. I have a midwife appt tomorrow and go to the hospital on Thursday to check the baby's size and the area where I tore before. I'm looking forward to feeling like we're moving forward with things. I'm officially sick of being pregnant and haven't been sleeping well with peeing all the time and heartburn. I wake up every 2 hours all night long.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Bumpin, Sorry you had a scare :hugs:
I've been up all night with contractions and pains that have come to nothing! Im still in pain, but there is no regularity to them. Im just resting today cos OH is out all day so could really do with not going into labour xxx


----------



## modo

So tired! slumped on couch after numerous phone calls and preperations for tomorrow's packing and moving. Blarggghhh


----------



## vespersonicca

Our whole may mommy group should take a collective nap! :coffee::haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I just had an hour and a half and Noah is still asleep!! He must have bee tied too. Im at the stage where I feel worse for sleeping, but a few minutes and a brew and I'll hopefully feel it was a benefit x


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Boothh *- How are you feeling hunni?? That must have been very scary for you :hugs: I hope V stays put until your c/s date :flower: try and relax as much as poss - great that your Mum is gonna take LO for you, huge help as very hard to relax at all if they're about :hugs:
I didn't know about the lion cub page on FB - could you point me to it (added you on there today).

*Flowerfairy *- I hope you can keep bubs in for a day or so, so OH can have his St Georges Day fun - how are you feeling now? Will go an look for your thread in 3rd tri....

*Nits* - hope you are okay hunni, and that LO stays put for a while :hugs:

*Aidans Mummy* - are you feeling any better? I do hope so :hugs:

*Kendra* - sorry you had a rubbish nurse - how are you feeling?

*Modo* - that is really freaky.....I hope LO holds out for you too so that you can have the dates you want :D Hope the move goes well!!!

*Bumpin2012* - WOW :hugs: sweets that must have been soooooo scary :hugs: I am glad all is okay and that you even got a sneak peak at bubs!! Do not worry about going in no matter how many times....all of us our different and so are our babies, some of us will never go in and some will go in every week, but you must remember it is the Midwife and Doctor's jobs to look after you and investigate any worries - you wouldn't feel bad going to a shop or cafe to inquire about a different thing every week and you pay for this service through taxes so use it as much as you need :hugs:

*Purple_Kiwi* - Hope you get to do your exams....if your baby is more quiet than normal and you are concerned please get it checked out :hugs:

*Vesper* - I hope your cold is a little one if one at all and you manage to get some rest - I love the idea of a bluebell nap :sleep:

*AFM* - Well I am Full term today :wohoo: I am period crampy and strong BH's and had some show today but nothing really to report home about :haha: bubs is wriggly, SPD is painful and I could have him or her whenever, I have no preference just not late :haha: I keep having dreams I am in labour it is very annoying :dohh: cos I then don't sleep very well :shrug:

:hugs: for anyone I have missed, sorry there were lots of posts and I have gone back as far as I think I have caught up on :wacko:


----------



## Nits

Jai Jai, good job at replying everybody's posts!

Vesper: Collective Nap sounds awesome!

Nic: What is St. George's day? (besides a drinking holiday :haha) It's 11 am here, so if she hasn't come yet i guess your DH got to have his day off after all.

Bumpin: what a cappy feeling :hugs: I'm glad it was just a scare

Boothh: how are you feeling today?

I've defaulted to sleeping on the couch. I find it easier to be on my side when I can rest my back against something. Poor husband gets the bed all to himself :haha:

I still have period-like cramps every day but she's being a nice active girl and with all my bi-weekly NSTs and what not, I am not concerned. Besides, I'm almost 36 weeks already :happydance: I wouldn't feel nearly as bad if she was born now than if she had been born at 33 weeks, when all the craziness started.
And speaking of 36 weeks, just noticed my ticker is on the last square!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nits said:


> Jai Jai, good job at replying everybody's posts!
> 
> Vesper: Collective Nap sounds awesome!
> 
> Nic: What is St. George's day? (besides a drinking holiday :haha) It's 11 am here, so if she hasn't come yet i guess your DH got to have his day off after all.
> 
> Bumpin: what a cappy feeling :hugs: I'm glad it was just a scare
> 
> Boothh: how are you feeling today?
> 
> I've defaulted to sleeping on the couch. I find it easier to be on my side when I can rest my back against something. Poor husband gets the bed all to himself :haha:
> 
> I still have period-like cramps every day but she's being a nice active girl and with all my bi-weekly NSTs and what not, I am not concerned. Besides, I'm almost 36 weeks already :happydance: I wouldn't feel nearly as bad if she was born now than if she had been born at 33 weeks, when all the craziness started.
> And speaking of 36 weeks, just noticed my ticker is on the last square!!!!

No, no baby !:haha: He's out and has been since 10am and doesnt sound drunk at all so Im quite impressed.

St George is the Patron Saint of England. Ireland have St Patrick . Sadly England fail to celebrate their patron saint because the St George flag has nasty connotations with racist groups. People like my husband, brother etc feel it should be a Bank Holiday and celebrated and dont see why the small minority of idiots that use it for racist reasons should spoil it, so every year in 23rd April they book the day off and go for a drinking session!!
Wiki Linki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_George's_Day
:hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oooooh FF I never knew that was the reason why it wasn't so publicly celebrated, how interesting!! I am very impressed too that he doesn't sound :drunk: or is he just good at being "not drunk" on the phone :haha:

Nits - our couch is soooo comfy too - I slept on there a lot last time as our bed was hideous but we have a very comfy bed and I have an abundance of pillows all around me :rofl: I am surprised DH hasn't ditched me for the sofa by now!!!! Glad you are feeling more reassured and I am so pleased she stayed put - prob go to 42 wks now the little minx :dohh: oh and yaaaay :wohoo: for last box on the ticker - great achievement!!! :dance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

No, if he's drunk I can tell :rofl: He will be later, but it just means he won't be as rough tomorrow !!


----------



## future_numan

Hello everyone..

I know I haven't been around much but I have stalked to try and keep up to date.
Congratulations to Diana on the birth of her daughter.
We are all in the last stretch of pregnancy and feeling the effects.
I am already starting to get annoyed with ppl calling to see if I am still here.. I am not due for another two weeks !!!
It will be interesting to see who will be next to meet their little bundles.


----------



## modo

Jai_Jai: Thanks hon! How was your weekend?

Nits: Hope you manage to sleep better! I got a lot of mild cramping today but I'm pretty sure it's just BHs. Hope baby hold off till you are ready :D but you are right at 36 weeks it's a lot better than 33 weeks. 

FlowerFairy: Good for your DH. Why should some stupid racists ruin the holiday! Another bank holiday would also be pretty great :haha:

I am moving tomorrow! Lot of excited/scared feelings going on here :haha: Hope it all goes well but probably will be exhausting :lol: Anyone have any tips? B will be at nursery in the morning for the packing part but then we will all head to the new house for the unpacking. That's what I am worried about :dohh: There is a softplay centre not far from our new home that my DH can take him to if he turns into a nightmare :lol: We shall just have to see!


----------



## Nits

Nic, thanks for the explanation!!! =D




Jai_Jai said:


> Nits - our couch is soooo comfy too - I slept on there a lot last time as our bed was hideous but we have a very comfy bed and I have an abundance of pillows all around me :rofl: I am surprised DH hasn't ditched me for the sofa by now!!!! Glad you are feeling more reassured and I am so pleased she stayed put - prob go to 42 wks now the little minx :dohh: oh and yaaaay :wohoo: for last box on the ticker - great achievement!!! :dance:

I am loving the couch right now :haha:
i am scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks, they won't let me go pass that because of my blood pressure and the amniotic fluid. But if it wasn't for that, yes, she'd probably go to 42 weeks :haha:



modo said:


> I am moving tomorrow! Lot of excited/scared feelings going on here :haha: Hope it all goes well but probably will be exhausting :lol: Anyone have any tips? B will be at nursery in the morning for the packing part but then we will all head to the new house for the unpacking. That's what I am worried about :dohh: There is a softplay centre not far from our new home that my DH can take him to if he turns into a nightmare :lol: We shall just have to see!


GOOD LUCK!

I've spent the last 2:30hs of my life emailing people to schedule showings of their apartments. We won't move until june/july, probably but looking alone is exhausting! 
As if being 9 months pregnant wasn't enough, right? :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

anyone else still working? i am, is that crazy?


----------



## aimee-lou

Modo - good luck with the move. We moved house twice last year and to be honest because we did it on an absolute shoestring it was a nightmare! We're planning on moving again in September, but at least it will just be down the road, not 4 hours each way! :wacko: Hope it goes well and it's not too stressful for you :flower: 

Kendra - I've been off work for nearly 7 weeks now. I don't think I would still be able to work now. I am huge, and so uncomfortable. I'm only functioning as well as I am because I'm able to rest. Well done for carrying on as long as you have though. :thumbup:

Speaking of uncomfortable - I am so swollen all over my tummy and 'lady bits' that I feel like Ive been beaten up or something. I think I keep falling asleep on my back as it's normally when I wake up about 6am, desperate for a wee and in almighty amounts of pain! Ouchie! 

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## modo

It's moving day and I'm ill :( Been throwing up. I really know how to time things well :cry:


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry not to have posted in a while, I have subscribed to so many threads that I turned into a bit of a stalker on all of them :blush:

The reason for the post today is seeking reassurance that my weird symptoms of the last few days are normal and nothing to worry myself about :thumbup: 

Essentially since the weekend I have been having intermittent episodes of feeling dizzy and sick, almost like seasickness, or (if I remember correctly :haha: ) being a bit squiffy from alcohol. It is normally accompanied with a hot flush and being desperate for cold air and cold water (but this might be a normal biological response because I HATE being sick) 

It happens whether I am laying, sitting, standing or walking about and seems to pass of its own accord within a few minutes. 

On Saturday morning this weird feeling was also randomly accompanied by a nosebleed (first one in years) but this stopped quickly and I wrote it off as another joy of pregnancy. 

My blood pressure has been consistently low throughout, and other than one UTI a few months ago I haven't had any problems with my urine tests either. I don't have any swelling (other than bump :cloud9: ) and am keeping well hydrated and eating little and often. Bubs is also good and active, so I am not worried that it is affecting her. 

Any suggestions or advice would be welcome :hugs: 

I will call the midwife if it keeps happening, but part of me knows I will get called in monitored for hours as a precaution and then sent home again, so I am reluctant to phone unless you guys think there is something to worry about. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys :hi: I've read everything but I've missed loads and can't remember who said what now :dohh:
Hope everyone is keeping well, 
Baby V is not here yet, contractions are still around but very irregular maybe 2 or 3 an hour if that sometimes but they really hurt when they come! 
I'm going to make a nursery today in our room for LO, 17 sleeps and he still has no where to sleep and all his stuff is still packed up! Well I won't be happy til he has a little area now and I've promised myself I will get it done today so wish me luck! :) x


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Kendra *- no not still working, although I wish I still was at the moment but we have to stop at 35wks :grr: you're not crazy, but take it easy :hugs:

*aimee-lou* - Ooooh that doesn't sound very nice at all :hugs: I hope it eases, maybe try putting a pillow between your legs and one behind you to stop you rolling onto your back

*Modo* - arrrgh rubbish timing to be ill, I hope it goes well despite it! I had a nice weekend thank you for asking - went to lunch with DH on Sat and dropped DD at SIL's for a few hours, it was nice but went far to quickly *feels guilty*

*Boothh* - Glad V has stayed put - arrgh when you say 17 sleeps that sounds sooooo close :yipee: hope you get your nursery corner done :hugs:

*Cliqmo* - TBH it is probably low BP or something but the fact it has just started and you haven't had it throughout your pregnancy I would definitely call your midwife....you are obviously concerned so you must seek professional advice if you are concerned about anything....wouldn't you rather a few hrs up the hospital to know all is okay rather than sitting at home for days worrying yourself? Good luck and hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

*Flowerfairy* how is DH today...not too sore a head I hope? How are your contractions etc have they died down? Hope baby comes soon for you :hugs:

Well I feel exhausted!! I am sure it is the fact that I get up 6-8 times a night for a pee but I just don't want to get up!!! It is sooo much harder the 2nd time around as you can't have lie-ins like the first time...anyone else feeling very lethargic and irritable? I feel sorry for DD as I am a moody :mamafy: :haha: I can't wait to meet LO and hope s/he makes an appearance - I have a cons appt next Tuesday but would love to not have to go because bubs is here already - wishful thinking!!!!

I hope you all have a very nice day :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Jai_Jai - I'm moody as anything. Earl has brought a cold home, and I now have it, and his still hasn't gone. I'm all swollen still and I am getting repeatedly stabbed in the cervix by something sharp- I'm going with fingers. I have a seriously short fuse today, so much so I actually gave Earl a warning for grinding his teeth earlier - whoops! Over-zealous Mummy! :blush: I've had a rest and some lunch (Earl's had a nap too lol) and feel a lot better.


----------



## vespersonicca

Yeah, tired and moody here too! Had a midwife appt today. All is well and my decision to cut out any sweets on the weekdays (I started 1 week ago) def showed in my weight gain. :) I go to the hospital on Thursday for an ultrasound to check the baby's size and my lady bits. Hoping to find out more then.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai Jai! Oh was very rough this morning, but he's coming round now. He;s gone out with the dog for an hour to clear his head. No sympathy!
Nothing to report. Come on babies!
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bumpin2012

well, my pregnancy drama continues...

Had my 39 week appointment today. 2.5 cm dilated, baby's head is "right there" and my membranes are bulging. Had a good sweep, im apparently very favorable. 

BUT my dr felt that baby was measuring smaller than she would like. So we did an ultrasound in the office, and confirmed baby was small. So she wanted to get a more detailed scan up in the fetal assessment unit. Baby is only measuring at about 36 weeks, and falls into the 12th percentile for size. If baby had measured in the 10th percentile or less we would have been induced today. She is happy to let me go on my own, as she thinks I will be going into labor soon anyways. Baby is about 6 lbs at this point, so still a healthy size, and baby is VERY active, which indicates that baby is healthy and happy.

I hope this sweep works! Im so tired of the stress of this pregnancy!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww. I really hope the sweep works hun!! Good luck and 6lb is a decent weight so try not to worry x x


----------



## Boothh

Good luck bumpin! 

I've worked hard all day and nearly finished the nursery corner :) just going to get something for the walls this weekend, dh has just put the crib up but needs a new mattress before I can make it up!

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd419/stuartsbigfish/3cb7f21d.jpg

If you knew what it looked like this morning you would honestly be impressed! That side of the room was like waste high in unpacked boxes from when we moved 2months ago :rofl:

And also it's abit late but 36 week bump pic!
https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd419/stuartsbigfish/4b2d1f5f.jpg


Im knackered now, it's been a big nesting day, aswell as the nursery corner I cleaned the kitchen to within an inch of its life and cleaned all the glass, mirrors and windows in the house too, and cleared all our wardrobes out so my back is just killing now, have a mountain of washing to get through now which I'm aiming to have at least contained the dirty washing to just the laundry basket and not the whole landing by weekend :haha:

All I need to do now is get the changing table and a few storage boxes etc and were good to go! So pleased with my productive little self haha x


----------



## vespersonicca

Good luck Bumpin! :flower:

:thumbup: Amazing work booth!! :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Looks great Booth!!! 
39 weeks today, so 2 weeks until when the Boys were born. Hopefully she will come sooner tho! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am still grumpy today but at least JT is going to nursery today PHEEEW - but I better get my arse dressed and take her :rofl: 

I have woken with a bloody cold and feel crap so I hope baby stays put until it has gone - no signs whatsoever of anything happening so I don't think anything will be happening before!!

Good job Boothh you have done really well, and love the bump!!

Flowerfairy - hahaha aaah well at least the dog gets a good old walk :wink:

Bumpin - hope you labour soon but 6lbs is definitely a good weight!! exciting that your bubs could be here very soon :yipee:

My 37 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







37 Wks z Left.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## YoungNImum

Great bumps girl, my little surprise is pretty comfy in my belly no signs for me yet, have another growth scan on Monday, just hope my little bubba has gained an above that bottom line on my growth chart x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh booth you can get some fab wall stickers on eBay, I'm currently debating if I should get one for my daughters room x


----------



## anti

Jai jai I have a cold to do you're not alone!! I woke up yesterday with it and it's worse today!! Just hope it goes away soon!


----------



## aimee-lou

anti said:


> Jai jai I have a cold to do you're not alone!! I woke up yesterday with it and it's worse today!! Just hope it goes away soon!

I have a cold too and it's a stinker. I woke at 2am unable to breathe at all, and ended up taking 2 paracetamol and drinking half a carton of cranberry juice just to try to get something moving. I desperately feel like I need to sneeze to clear it. Earl has had it too bless him but he seems to be over it now. His came on on Sunday, so looks like a 4-dayer. :dohh: I had to take hubby into Uni this morning as he has an exam today at 11am. On the way home Earl and I stopped off at McD's to treat ourselves. Earl is very very pleased with his orange balloon and I got a sausage muffin which was just about the best thing ever. Have stuck the heating on, and Earl is now watching Up! and I feel the need for a nap before I go and collect hubby at 1pm. 

Boothh - wow that's a lovely corner. Mine is very beige (obviously, as we're team yellow) so I would LOVE to be able to get a bit of colour. It looks wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Nits

Sorry some of you are feeling crappy :hugs:

I have great news! I had my u/s for the amniotic fluid yesterday and they discovered another pocket of AF they hadn't seen before, so it is back up to 13 :happydance:
My little girl is kicking and happy inside my tummy :)

I'm going to call and make an appointment for acupunture and next week, if the fluid stays this high, I'll ask the OB if she thinks an ECV would be safe.

My blood pressure is still on the higher side but it's not going up (130/80 yesterday)

:happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Brilliant news Nits!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Brilliant news Nits so pleased for you :wohoo:

Aimee - did you get your nap? Sorry you are feeling crappy - I want a nap but feel it is probably a bit too late now for that :dohh: early night for me instead then! 

Anti - sorry you have a cold too they really do suck! :(

youngNImum - glad bump is comfy in there and hope growth scan shows a good improvement!

arrrgh sooooo tired, achy and coldified - caught up with a friend today which was nice but soooo tired now - JT is in nursery so should have made the most of this afternoon but nope I have not napped or cleaned I have been on the computer :grr:


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't get how my feet could be SO SWOLLEN and my BP isn't going up. It is so bad I cannot wear shoes at all and they are even swelling up over the straps of the sandals I've been wearing. My toes are swollen, my ankles and calves too. And now the skin is hurting from being so stretched out! When I'm home my feet go up and it doesn't help. Nothing does. It sucks :( I am so miserable I just wish he would come early!


----------



## vespersonicca

Haha totally had a dream I met you in person last night Nic. I had my baby at 37+ something weeks and didn't tear! I kept forgetting to change his diaper though so some reason. You were still waiting but then you had your daughter the next day. You were going to name her Ann Aqualon and then it was going to be Melinann and then just Ann. :haha:

Going to the hospital today and I get an ultrasound! :happydance: I just want to feel like something is happening already. I'm so over pregnancy and I can't wait to meet this little guy. I'm ready now. Something has settled over me. I've been getting shooting pains in the cervix in the evenings and some cramping. I feel like my body is preparing itself.


----------



## aimee-lou

Vespersonnica - that's how I've been feeling. My joints have loosened off too (I have weak wrists and I've noticed that they are really painful and clicky which they haven't been in over a year! :wacko:), shooting pains and cramps and I keep having just 1 contraction lol. :wacko: I too feel like I could have this LO now and just get on with it (37 weeks today! :happydance:) but we need to get hubby the all clear first, so can't come before Tuesday I'm afraid lol. Hubby and I have picked dates. I've said 11th, Hubby has said 14th. We were both totally wrong last time! lol :blush: 

Jealous of the ultrasound. I have one booked for 17th May - if I'm still PG it will be a treat for us all to see the LO. Hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sorry you are feeling rubbish Kendra and your feet are sooo swollen, hopefully with you being so busy baby won't be long here....are you working right up until you deliver?

Vesper - :haha: funny dream about Nic, it is weird how we dream about ppl on here, I do it a lot ha! I dream all the time so I think anything that I have spoken about or taken part in throughout the day comes up in my dreams! Good luck today with the scan and your perineum check I hope all goes well :hugs:

Aimee - how is your cold? I feel hideous today :cry: 

I too guys feel like my body is getting ready but then I also have no feeling that labour is on its way at all - I have guessed the 7th and DH has guessed the 8th but we were totally out as well last time :haha:

I want my baby to be a May baby and I definitely do not want it to be born on 30th April, bad day for me! So I hope bubs holds out until at least Tuesday haha! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Aimee- when was the last ultrasound you had of baby? I was kinda disappointed in my 32 week ultrasound, you forget the transducer is only so big and its a lot smaller than baby at that point so you can't see a lot at one time and you don't get the cute curled up baby shots that you do at the gender scans...

Jai- Originally I had planned on working until I had him. However, I work 20+ minutes away from the hospital I want to deliver at and my fear is that I will go into labor and not be able to get myself to the hospital. I do NOT want to have him up where I work and so I am not sure what I am going to do. I have been talking to my boss about potentially leaving at 39 weeks if I don't have him by then. Part of the reason is because physically and mentally I am not sure how much longer I can work. I don't even do much for my job it is not physically demanding but I sit at a desk all day and the chair cuts off my circulation at the knees which is why my feet swell so bad. I could probably deal with that for a while longer but with my hips spread apart so far and everything it is very painful having to walk all the way to the bathroom (my bathroom is halfway across the office floor which is a long walk when you feel like you're gonna pee yourself as soon as you stand!) and I have to get up every 10-15 minutes and walk to the printer and retrieve documents, then every 90 minutes I have to go up and down a flight of stairs to the other part of the office to put things away and grab more things. So its quite a bit of movement when you think about it. I can't imagine women that work jobs that require you to stand all day I'm not sure how they do it but they get big kudos from me!


----------



## FlowerFairy

:rofl: Love the baby names V!!

Im so fed up today, tired emotional and have sciatica. Hope that this means labour is not far off!! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Kendra - We had one at 32 weeks too, but I thought it was really good. We got a really nice profile picture and everything was so detailed....it only lasted a max of 5 minutes though :wacko: The one I have at 40 weeks will be 1 whole hour and I'll have about 4 different trainee sonographers working on me (trainees). 

Jai - My cold is a little better but I'm so drained it's silly. I keep randomly going for a lie down if I feel weak and I'll pass out to sleep for 30 minutes without even realising! :sleep: I seem to be just about surviving though. I don't think it helps having hubby to run around after too as if it takes 2 hands, he can't do it! Simple things like making a cup of tea or just getting dressed are a struggle - He has promised me he'll make up for it once he's back to being 2-handed though lol. He's getting better though....he has managed so far today without painkillers! :thumbup:


----------



## vespersonicca

Back from my hospital visit. Not sure if I feel better or not really. It became rather apparent there that I seem to have some birth fears because of how long I had contractions without progress last time and the amount of tearing in the end because they needed to use a suction cup. I have another appt to check on the estimated weight on the due date. They would have booked me to see a doctor specializing in birth fears but they were booked up until after my due date... I'm not really worried about a new baby at all! It's the big unknown of the birth that is getting to me I think. Anything would be better than last time... :nope:

Baby is an estimated 3.5kg or slightly bigger at the moment so it seems I'm looking at another 4kg+ baby if I make it to the due date. On the bright side, I am 1cm dilated (normal for a second timer) and somewhat effaced :happydance: (I think that's what it is anyway. They say something about softening in Finnish). I was right a couple of days ago about the baby dropping into the pelvis because today he was really low and very engaged, if not 100%. :happydance: The doctor said his head still moves a bit. I sincerely hope he will arrive next week sometime.


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> Back from my hospital visit. Not sure if I feel better or not really. It became rather apparent there that I seem to have some birth fears because of how long I had contractions without progress last time and the amount of tearing in the end because they needed to use a suction cup. I have another appt to check on the estimated weight on the due date. They would have booked me to see a doctor specializing in birth fears but they were booked up until after my due date... I'm not really worried about a new baby at all! It's the big unknown of the birth that is getting to me I think. Anything would be better than last time... :nope:
> 
> Baby is an estimated 3.5kg or slightly bigger at the moment so it seems I'm looking at another 4kg+ baby if I make it to the due date. On the bright side, I am 1cm dilated (normal for a second timer) and somewhat effaced :happydance: (I think that's what it is anyway. They say something about softening in Finnish). I was right a couple of days ago about the baby dropping into the pelvis because today he was really low and very engaged, if not 100%. :happydance: The doctor said his head still moves a bit. I sincerely hope he will arrive next week sometime.

Glad things look like they're heading in the right direction. Only advice on the birth is to think births can be veyr different . My 2 sons were a world apart, Noah being much easier. I had no trauma either time, so I can't imagine what you went through and how it must worry you. It will hopefully be much easier this time xxx


----------



## Nits

Wow, things are moving along for us (even if it seems like an eternity)!
Vesper, 3.5kg already! =D 

Kendra, HOLLY SWOLLEN FEET, I totally hear you! Granted, my BP has gone up. but my feet and my hand are so swollen, my fingers hurt when I make a fist :(
my ankles are MIA. I put on 4 lbs in a week and there is NO WAY it's baby and fat, it's mostly water. I hope I drop 20 lbs of water after birth :haha: I am so swollen it's ridiculous. 
My husband was saying that he likes my feet now, because they are smooth and you can't see any veins, it's like barbie doll's feet :dohh:


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> Glad things look like they're heading in the right direction. Only advice on the birth is to think births can be veyr different . My 2 sons were a world apart, Noah being much easier. I had no trauma either time, so I can't imagine what you went through and how it must worry you. It will hopefully be much easier this time xxx

Thanks. I'm hoping it will be very different! It's the great unknown that is kinda scary. 



Nits said:


> Wow, things are moving along for us (even if it seems like an eternity)!
> Vesper, 3.5kg already! =D
> 
> Kendra, HOLLY SWOLLEN FEET, I totally hear you! Granted, my BP has gone up. but my feet and my hand are so swollen, my fingers hurt when I make a fist :(
> my ankles are MIA. I put on 4 lbs in a week and there is NO WAY it's baby and fat, it's mostly water. I hope I drop 20 lbs of water after birth :haha: I am so swollen it's ridiculous.
> My husband was saying that he likes my feet now, because they are smooth and you can't see any veins, it's like barbie doll's feet :dohh:

I swear I peed 8kg out in the first week... all the extra fluids have to go somewhere. I bet you will too!


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> I swear I peed 8kg out in the first week... all the extra fluids have to go somewhere. I bet you will too!

:haha::haha:

I hope so!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits said:


> Wow, things are moving along for us (even if it seems like an eternity)!
> Vesper, 3.5kg already! =D
> 
> Kendra, HOLLY SWOLLEN FEET, I totally hear you! Granted, my BP has gone up. but my feet and my hand are so swollen, my fingers hurt when I make a fist :(
> my ankles are MIA. I put on 4 lbs in a week and there is NO WAY it's baby and fat, it's mostly water. I hope I drop 20 lbs of water after birth :haha: I am so swollen it's ridiculous.
> My husband was saying that he likes my feet now, because they are smooth and you can't see any veins, it's like barbie doll's feet :dohh:

I have put on 4 lbs since my appointment 10 days ago and before that it was another 4 lbs in 2 weeks. When I have only gained 15 lbs total my whole pregnancy adding another 8 lbs in less than 3 weeks has me pretty stressed.

Here is a picture of my feet I took last week.. they are even worse now.
 



Attached Files:







528973_10150680588726541_629181540_9854247_901030389_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

Had my 37 week appointment today, they wouldn't check my cervix. I guess that they don't like to check before 38 weeks because it can induce labor. Well the nurse practicioner checked me at 36 weeks and I didn't go into labor so why would it matter now that I'm term?! They said I had pretty bad edema but because my BP is fine that its not a big deal. Tested positive for GBS and I don't know why that bothers me because I have had a pretty easy pregnancy and baby has been fine all the way through and I worry that somehow even though they will give me antibiotics in labor that the baby will get it somehow. And its a two night mandatory stay at my hospital if you have positive GBS. Then I did bloodwork for anemia, almost positive at this point I'm anemic from the exhaustion I've had but we will see. Have another appointment in 1 week.

However, they ordered an ultrasound for Monday. Has anyone else had one that late in the game? They didn't say baby's size was concerning but I'm wondering if that's why they are doing it.


----------



## bumpin2012

I had a scan because my dr was concerned about baby's size... Maybe they want to confirm position? Or just to see that baby is tolerating your bp?


----------



## KendraNoell

I think its growth/position. I just wasn't expecting one this far along. This will make 7 ultrasounds total.


----------



## vespersonicca

I just had one yesterday and they checked the size, heartbeat, position, breathing. It's not terribly exciting since you can't see too much since baby is so big but it's nice to know things are ok. I imagine they are just checking in since you got a diagnosis.


----------



## Boothh

Kendra your poor feet :hugs: 
I feel for you girls who are getting all swollen up, it must be nice! :( my hands are puffy now, my wedding ring is tight when it was loose before I got pregnant and my feet get a little puffy at the end of the day but nothing like that!
The end is in sight now though!

And :happydance: I am full term today!! Baby can make an appearance if he feels like it now! ;) id still rather he waited til the 11th though, (2 weeks today eeeek!)


----------



## mrsrof

Congrats on full term Boothh!! Hope he stays in there till your section date!!!

I've been really lucky this pregnancy swelling-wise. My sister and cousin had to take off their rings quite early on and I know my sister had to borrow all my shoes cause her feet swelled, but I'm still wearing my rings (they are probably a teeny bit tighter than normal but I check to make sure I can get them on and off comfortably every day!) and my shoes are fine! My mum did say to me that she never had to take her rings off during pregnancy and I seem to be taking after her in most things!!

There is one thing I hope I don't get from her and that's that all of her babies were overdue!! EEk!


----------



## Boothh

Mrsrof mine will still go on and off fine but I just wear it when I leave the house now instead of all the time cus it's abit tight I keep getting a rash with it rubbing so I don't wear it all the time now x


----------



## mrsrof

Makes sense!


----------



## Nits

Boothh, full term! :happydance:

Swelling is a b**** :haha:
my rings had to come off at 32 week (they used to be somewhat loose just the week before) and I haven't work anything but sneakers (or trainers or running shoes, whatever the word is around the world) regardless of what the rest of the outfit looks like. 
But, there are way worse things that could have happened: I have no varicose vain, no constipation, no headaches, I've been in a great mood the whole pregnancy... I think I can't complain. 

Kendra, they probably want to check on the position and the size? I don't know =S
Like Vesper said, US this far along aren't much fun, baby is too big. You end up seeing a foot here, an arm there, it's like a Mr. potato Head inside your uterus =P

My mom gets here next week :happydance: I haven't seen her at all this pregnancy, although we talk and skype every day. I hadn't realized how much I missed her until now!


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, Nits ' Mr Potato head! So true! :haha:

MrsRof: My mom went overdue with all her babies too, and Im positive im going overdue with this one! Despite 3 dr's telling me since 37 weeks that they think baby will be an early bird,2 VERY favorable sweeps and loads of regular contractions, Peanut has persistently stayed stuck. My OH is driving me nuts, refusing to accept that Peanut is going to be stubborn and stay in as long as s/he is able to!


----------



## mrsrof

bumpin2012 said:


> hahaha, Nits ' Mr Potato head! So true! :haha:
> 
> MrsRof: My mom went overdue with all her babies too, and Im positive im going overdue with this one! Despite 3 dr's telling me since 37 weeks that they think baby will be an early bird,2 VERY favorable sweeps and loads of regular contractions, Peanut has persistently stayed stuck. My OH is driving me nuts, refusing to accept that Peanut is going to be stubborn and stay in as long as s/he is able to!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your LO gets a move on!!! I last saw my midwife at 36 weeks and she basically said "I wouldn't get your hopes up, most first babies (4 out of 5 apparently!!) come after their due dates". 

Every morning DH asks me "Are we going to have a baby today?" and every morning I say "probably not love" so he gets up and goes to work. Cannot wait till I can tell him that YES, we will be having a baby today!!

I apparently was one week late and didn't need to be induced. I could deal with that I think, although I am ridiculously uncomfortable so would prefer if I didn't have to wait that long! Have midwife on tuesday...hoping she'll do a sweep then!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I was 3 days over with Earl and he eventually arrived at 5 days overdue (43 hours of labour in total). I think this one will go slightly over too, just because they put my dates so far forward at the beginning. 

Luckily I haven't really swollen but I took my rings off weeks ago because I just prefer them not to be on to get stuck lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had both my boys at 41 weeks. I started at 40+6. I dont know about this one, part of my just presumes she'll be a 41 weeker too, but then I, getting mad BH and cramps and feel as though it could be any day !
I dont wear my rings unless I go out anyway as I have bad excema on my fingers so i tend to wear cream a lot x


----------



## Nits

Ouch, FF, Excema can be painful!

So, part of me want to go into labor naturally instead of having a scheduled c-section. Even if I do end up needing a cesarean. I have the hope she may turn last minute. 
Everyone who's had a c-section before (including my mom) tells me I'm insane. They all say it's a lot better to have it scheduled than to have to endure labor and top if off with surgery.
It makes sense but I hate the idea of rushing her if she isn't ready. I also want to know what labor feels like, even if it is for just a little bit.

Not to mention, I am pissed that no-one will even try to deliver a frank breech baby vaginally. The risks are supposed to be almost as low as a head-first delivery. So, i already think this c-section could be avoided, tbh.

I find it funny that you all want to know when baby is coming out and I am mad that I know exactly when I'll have her :haha:
I guess women CAN be difficult =P


----------



## Boothh

Jesse was born on his due date! I loved it, me and dh went out on the Friday night for food, and the waiter asked us what we were doing this weekend, I said giving birth lol, and said this was the last supper haha! I went into labour while we were at the cinema and had him the next afternoon on his due date! So good cus I'd spent all pregnancy with that date in my head and then he was actually born on it! :) this time will be exactly 1 week early if all goes to plan which is fine by me too! So I've never experienced going over due! Can't stay I'd want to either though x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I want a baby this weekend :rofl: Is that too much to ask!!!!! x


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...
Nic: I want a baby this weekend too!!

Nits: any chance of baby turning in these last few weeks? Did you have a look at the website spinningbabies.com? They have a few exercises to get baby to turn late in pregnancy. Might be worth a look, and hey, if it works, you can join us in the impatient "when will this kid vacate" waiting game! 

On the swelling front, I haven't had a bit of fluid retention, its almost weird, I figured with the amount of milk/water I drink that I would have some...


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Nits: any chance of baby turning in these last few weeks? Did you have a look at the website spinningbabies.com? They have a few exercises to get baby to turn late in pregnancy. Might be worth a look, and hey, if it works, you can join us in the impatient "when will this kid vacate" waiting game!

I actually had my first acupunture session today for moxibustion to make her turn! I don't know if it will work but she was definitely moving like crazy during the session. 

After leaving the session, feeling super relaxed, I got into a car accident :haha: 
It was nothing, we were both pulling out of opposite parking spaces in a very narrow parking lot. it was just the rear bumpers that got scratched. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Good grief! I hope that's all it was, I probably would have still went to L and D to get checked out just cause I'm so crammed up in the steering wheel now LOL.

Ok ladies... I am having LOADS of cramping.. I am hoping this means something, its a lot different than period cramping or gas pains... its very low. 

I would love to have this baby this weekend though! My husband wants May 11 so bad, and that's horrible for me since my college graduation is May 12! I do not want to be in the hospital it took me 10 years to get that degree and I'm going to walk pregnant or not!


----------



## Boothh

How annoying! We packed all our stuff up to move in September, and it's all been in various places since, we moved here in February and we've had no car for a whole so finally got the car back on the road been and picked up some stuff from grandads...
Found 5 bin bags of my clothes, 2 of which are mainly maternity clothes from Jesse :dohh: I've been getting by on about 3 main outfits all this bloody time!! Can't believe it haha, ah well I might as well sell them now seeing as I won't be needing them for a few years and buy myself some new things when the baby arrives x


----------



## bumpin2012

anything happening Kendra? I hope no news is good news!! I wouldn't want to miss my grad either... I honestly think I would take that walk IN LABOUR!


Nothing new here - still having LOADS of braxton hicks, like 6-8 an hour, but they never progress! Its like my body is trying to go into labour, but it just can't...so I wait...lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:



> anything happening Kendra? I hope no news is good news!! I wouldn't want to miss my grad either... I honestly think I would take that walk IN LABOUR!
> 
> 
> Nothing new here - still having LOADS of braxton hicks, like 6-8 an hour, but they never progress! Its like my body is trying to go into labour, but it just can't...so I wait...lol

Im so similar to you. BH all the time, but not painful. im sure something has to kick off soon. With me I bet it happens all of a sudden. With Noah I just went to bed and my waters broke at 2am and he was born at 4.56am .
I'm starting to think I'll go over now xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Its soooo frustrating! I think im going to be REALLY overdue. I'm just tired of getting my hopes up with all these contractions. OH seems to think that Im supposed to deliver before my due date... no matter how many times I tell him that most babies arrive AFTER he refuses to believe that baby is gonna be late!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I've decided to think she'll come at 41 like James and Noah and any sooner will be a bonus. I see the MW at 40 weeks on wed and then she'll arrange a sweep x


----------



## aimee-lou

Ladies, I too am getting painfully uncomfortable. It seems to be from about 10pm that baby makes my life incredibly uncomfortable. Last night I was nigh on in tears from the discomfort. I get contractions, 1 or 2, that last about 30 minutes! The go all around the bump, my back and my legs and make it impossible to sit or lie comfortably until I simply pass out - I had to take 2 paracetamol last night and it still took them an hour to kick in. Last night I think my hubby actually thought we'd be visiting the hospital as I was faint, looked like death and was practically writhing around the bed. I'm fine in the morning though (bar the tiredness) but I'm having to take an hours nap in the afternoon (have discovered that if I take Earl with me, he will happily sit and watch cbeebies next to me the entire time, until he gets bored, then he'll wake me up by giving me cuddles. I think he knows something I don't though. He keeps coming up to me, lifting my top to give the baby cuddles - normal lol - and then looking and saying 'baby still there, mummy ok?'. 6th sense or what?! lol 

Despite all this, I still think I'm going overdue. I just think I'm going to have to find a solution to these contractions. Hubby thinks it's baby engaging because I'm lying down, and then when I get up and get on with my day, baby pops back out again. :shrug:


----------



## Nits

Booth :dohh: I can't believe you just found a ton of maternity clothes you forgot you had!

Everyone else, I am sorry you are in pain =(
I'm a few weeks behind you, so still feeling mostly fine. I did wake up today with a ton of pressure on my pelvis but that's all. 

Hope these babies get here soon :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

bumpin- wouldn't 6-8 an hour be enough to go in and get checked? I was under the impression it was either every 5 minutes or more than 5 in an hour. Having said that though I probably wouldn't go in either cause they would turn me away.

No nothing good here, I was in quite a bit of pain last night but it seems going to sleep stopped everything... I was reading horror stories about women losing their babies at full term because they didn't go in when the baby's movements changed and it put me in a sour mood last night so I got offline really quick... baby is moving around quite a bit though he has a preference to what position he stays in most of the day and I think because of how I slept last night he scooted to the other side of my belly and has been trying to get back to his regular spot all morning LOL


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: I was in the assessment unit sunday night for decreased movement. I was having bh while being monitored, and no one was concerned. I mentioned the ongoing bh to my dr at my last appointment and she said that they are nothing to worry about.

I think they are more concerned about bh before 37 weeks as they can progress to preterm labour.


----------



## KendraNoell

Isn't that frustrating as hell? I have tons of BH every time I was in there and they never said anything either :(


----------



## bumpin2012

I just wish they would either progress to something real, or just go away.


----------



## modo

Hope you are all doing well! I finally moved but have no Internet yet :( moving was hell but things are better now. Spending all Sunday waiting for Iowa to deliver my new couch tomorrow.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Glad the move went well x x


----------



## Nits

Modo, now just focus on setting up the nursery, it'll put you in a better mood. Everything else can wait.

We found a place too! We live in a very tiny house right now, no room for a nursery or anything. This new place has 4 bedrooms O_O
It's almost too much house for us but we are excited =D


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi ladies. Just checking in to say hello. Everything is fine here. I took a new bump picture yesterday but BNB seems to have lowered the max size of images because every time I've tried to share a picture here within the last month I get the image too big message. It's so frustrating that I've just given up. 

I was just thinking out loud with DH, how on earth are we this close to the 1st of MAY with only one May baby born??? What are the chances that with the one exception, EVERYONE due within the first couple days of may in fact hit their due dates??? That's just crazy!


----------



## KendraNoell

I think a bunch of us will have them at the same time LOL. I bet Monday will be the day.


----------



## Boothh

I keep thinking that too! None of these may babies seem to want to come out :haha:


----------



## Nits

Vesper, have you tried to resize them with Paint?
Well, we wanted to call ourselves "May mommies" our babies are just being nice and listening to us.


----------



## bumpin2012

lol Vesper: Its not for a lack of trying either!!!! Our babies all heard "may" and seemed to missed the part where we said "late april is nice too!"

Nothing new here, still waiting...


----------



## vespersonicca

I can resize photos but I just haven't been bothered to make the extra effort. Sorry. If someone reaaally wants to see my bump I can post it. I'll def post baby pix though no worries there. :) 

We traded names already at some point but I thought I'd at least ask the active people here again, what are you names? Nic I know, Kendra obviously, and Diana... bumpin', nits, boothh, jai-jai, modo? I'm Monique.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yeah I'm Nic :flower: x


----------



## bumpin2012

Im Meghan. :flower:


----------



## Boothh

Im Becki :flower:


----------



## Nits

Ana =D


----------



## aimee-lou

Aimee - lol :haha:


----------



## Boothh

aimee-lou said:


> Aimee - lol :haha:

Would never have got that :rofl:


I think I only have nic on Facebook ? Anyone else want me? :haha: I'm hidden though so I'll have to add you! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

lol. I think im hidden too... I have Nic on FB too... I think we all do...


----------



## Boothh

Yeah think nic is the Facebook queen :rofl: she has everyone!


----------



## bumpin2012

Boothh: I think I can find you on Nics friends list....last name starts with an S?


----------



## KendraNoell

Find me ladies! I update everything on there! I am an admitted facebook whore!

Kendra Lynch :)


----------



## Boothh

Yeah it's a picture of me and jess kissing :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

ok, I've added you both


----------



## Nits

Hey i found Kendra and Nic. I'm Ana O'Neill.
I don't update much on facebook, though, but I do have an album with pregnancy pics.


----------



## bumpin2012

I think I found you as well Nits


----------



## KendraNoell

bumpin which one are you? i just added 2 people don't know which ones you are though LOL


----------



## vespersonicca

Just sent several fb friend requests. Monique P


----------



## FlowerFairy

:rofl: Facebook Queen! It's bugging me at the moment with all the "signs" questions. And I know people are doing it to wind me up anyway so Im trying to be calm.
:flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone, I hope all is going well with everyone...just going to do a mammoth catch up now :haha: sorry been MIA I have been away for the weekend!

*Kendra* - I can't believe you have been working so hard hun and your poor poor feet and the swelling - not fair at all, but like the others have said I bet you pee most of it out in the last week or so!! Glad you are not on your feet all day but still it is hard to be working at this gestation! I saw on FB your contract might be being renewed - hope it does FX that would be great for you! I am getting twitchy about baby movements etc too and I am keeping a super close eye!! 

*Aimee* - How r u feeling? How is OH - I hope you are managing to rest somewhat! Just seen your post about all the painful BH's etc not nice at all :hugs: I hope they stop or develop..how cute us Earl though allowing you to sleep and checking on baby - very switched on little boy!! :)

*Monique* - Sorry it has become apparent that you have some fears over the birth, it is only natural but a shame that things were not picked up earlier so that you could chat them through with the counselor - just try to hold onto the fact 2nd births are normally soooo much more different to the 1st - everything has been stretched before and it will be much easier :hugs: glad baby is a good size and doing nicely, I hope he or she comes soon for you! Yes completely weird hardly any of us have popped before May - I know there are a few may threads (randomly :dohh:) so I wonder if many have birthed in those??

*Nic* - hope things happen for you soon hun you maybe right and go into labour at 41wks again :shrug: but I do hope it is sooner for you :dust:

*Mrsrof* - oooh going overdue is irritating just because of other people keep on asking if you have had baby yet - I went 2wks over last time - I wouldn't have minded but I could not move for the last 6wks due to SPD pain :cry: it was horrendous for me then! Hope mw appt goes well tomorrow and you get your sweep!!

*Becki *- I am on your FB too....You seem to be doing so well and are super organised!! How are you feeling now? :wohoo: for full term!!! How is your face feeling? I saw it was painful again yday!! :hugs:

*Ana -* I don't think it is crazy you wanting to try vaginally yes c/s are much better when they are scheduled but if you wanted to try then I think that is great! I cannot however believe no one will deliver a frank breech baby - that is insane :shrug: what an absolute shame that it comes down to location, but if no one has experience in delivering any breech babies then it is safer to opt for the c/s :hugs: but I reeeally hope baby turns last min for you? Will they not offer you an ecv to turn bubs? How was the accupuncture? do you think it has worked?

*Meghan* - your monkey is being a bit stubborn and a tease after all you went through early on!! :nope: tut tut tut! Hope the BH's establish soon!

*Modo* - glad move went well for you...now you can do your nursery for bubs :wohoo:

Well *AFM* - my name is *Jenna* just so you know :) I am friends with Nic, Kendra and Becki and have a pic of me and OH with our pink car on our wedding day :) Yesterday I had BH's very regularly from about 11 then they got closer, like every 10 mins then closer and more painful and for an hour they were painful and every 3-4 mins but only lasting 30-40 seconds and were not excruciating - so I continued to wait and they then just disappeared after I had started thinking that oh gosh this IS IT! very annoying!!! :grr: I have a consultant appt tomorrow at 9:20 and I am hoping she will do a sweep and that it might get things moving :shrug: I then have a mw appt on Thurs so if nothing happens she will do a sweep on Thurs :) I want this baby this week :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day!!! Does anyone in England want my number to either text when things happen or if someone would want to swap with me I can let you know if anything does happen at any point as I def won't be updating FB until family in Australia know when baby comes etc :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Ana - I tried to find you but there are about a million people with your name and I couldn't tell which was you! :haha:

Monique - I accepted you :)

Nic - You do have half of BNB on your fb :rofl: !! I did get excited when you were quiet last night, you were half in my dreams last night too I kept checking fb half way through random dreams to see if you had updated :rofl: I was so disappointed not to see a profile pic of baby D and a big update cus you'd had her in my dream haha xx

Jenna - yeah I forgot you added me! Im sure I already had you last time but it might have been on my old Facebook xx
I just had a bad attack yesterday and spent most of the day in bed, touch wood its okay this morning! Just wish it would wait til after the baby is born so I can have proper treatment!*
Hope your consultant app goes well tomorrow x

And yes we need to do the swapping number thing, I know we all mentioned it but someone needs to organise it hehe!

AFM - well woke up a 5.30 this morning itching to clean, the whole of downstairs is blitzed now and I was back in bed about half 7 for a nap lol, legs are already killing from the effort! It's not raining today :happydance: been trying to catch up on washing as we have loads to do with potty training and finding lots of clothes that have been in storage for months! I wanted to get it all done before we have newborn washing on top but our dryer broke so we got rid and I can only do a load a day if I can't put it outside! So I'm going to brave going out and putting it on the line but I'm scared as we live at the bottom of fields and on a slope so our grass turns into a pond from the rain running off the fields! Hopefully it won't be too bad when I go up there haha xx

Ps - IM HAVING A BABY NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## sharon0302

Havent been on in ages, baby had me worried there for a while cause he was breech and I REALLY don't want a caesarian but he had moved into proper position at last weeks check up so hurray! Final coutdown has begun, only 7 more working days, and apart from my isofit system whihc I am waiting to arrive everything is prepared!

Hope everyone else is doing well, the announcements will be starting to flood in very shortly!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Becki - Glad you are feeling okay this morning, lets hope it keeps a low profile until bubs is born as it is just ultimately not fair for you to be in agony with that as well as being preggers and recovering from the birth!! I can't believe it is next week!! :shock: that has gone soooo fast!! Yes we were friends on FB previously, but I think lots happened with ppls FB's - plus I deleted almost everyone on my FB even my family when I started my training just to be safe but no one else has or does so I am trying to claw everyone back....but I don't think everyone got my msg about it and some friends of mine took it personally :dohh: :rofl: Thanks me too....a friend was gonna come with me but I am going alone now eeeeek nervous! :haha:


----------



## Nits

Jai_Jai said:


> *Ana -* I don't think it is crazy you wanting to try vaginally yes c/s are much better when they are scheduled but if you wanted to try then I think that is great! I cannot however believe no one will deliver a frank breech baby - that is insane :shrug: what an absolute shame that it comes down to location, but if no one has experience in delivering any breech babies then it is safer to opt for the c/s :hugs: but I reeeally hope baby turns last min for you? Will they not offer you an ecv to turn bubs? How was the accupuncture? do you think it has worked?

That was a huge update!! :haha:

I don't think acupunture is working but I'm still trying. If anything, it's actually pretty relaxing, so no harm done there. 
About a vaginal delivery, my midwife told me the other day that if this was my second baby and "they knew I've done it before" (her exact words) they would probably give it a try. :growlmad: I don't think that helped at all. But now I am not even confident that they know how to deliver a breech baby :dohh:
I have to talk to the OB again about an ECV. They didn't recommend it because my amniotic fluid was on the low side but last time I had a scan it had gone up. I have another AFI tomorrow, we'll see what the levels are and go from there. 



Boothh said:


> Ana - I tried to find you but there are about a million people with your name and I couldn't tell which was you! :haha:
> 
> 
> Ps - IM HAVING A BABY NEXT WEEK!!!

 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Booth, I have Nic, Monique, Kendra, Jenna and Meghan... but I am not sure who Meghan is :blush:
Anyway, my profile pic is me in a red shirt with my husband hugging me =)


----------



## Boothh

Hi Sharon :hi: glad baby has turned for you! :)

Jai - I think I remember now you doing that when you started training! It's only Facebook though people shouldn't be offended hehe!*

Nits - ill look again on their friends lists!

Well I braved the mud and hung out a sheets and towels wash which we badly needed doing! Hopefully it dries fast and I can do another few loads before the rain starts again :haha:*


----------



## vespersonicca

Meghan -> bumpin kinda sounds the same. That's how I'm remembering!


----------



## Nits

hahaha, so meghan is Bumpin??? Cool =)

I have to say, it feels a bit weird going through people's photos, I don't know why.
BTW, Vesper, your photos of Finland look a lot like Vermont!


----------



## FlowerFairy

You lot are so good with BIG updates an remembering what everyone puts!!! I read and then Ive forgotten what to say.
:haha::haha:

We're almost in May now thankfully. I really hope some of us start popping.... mainly me :rofl:
Boothh, I have 120 people from BnB on FB :blush: From December mums, Blackpool meet up in GS and people I've got chatting to on the way. The only problem with being a FB regular is that if you take a day off then you get everyone worrying :haha:
I wont be putting on there if I've started or anything, I'll just be hopefully putting a birth announcement! We're hoping she comes at night so like you said people wake up to a Birth announcement. It is so lovely having everyone routing for me, I just hope I dont keep them waiting too long .

I hope you are all Ok! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Nic - I write my reply in notes on my iPhone then copy and paste at the end! Otherwise I would completely forget! I've no idea how many people from BNB I have on mine haha probably About 30 or so lol. Xx


----------



## Boothh

I've just counted cus I'm that sad and I have 42 :rofl: nowhere near you nic ;) xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> I've just counted cus I'm that sad and I have 42 :rofl: nowhere near you nic ;) xx

:haha: I only know, cos I have you all in group so I can do Status updated just for BnB girls!! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

I really need to put everyone in groups! Baby D has to come out this evening because otherwise my April prediction will be wrong! :haha: I want to know her name lol!

I can't wait to do birth announcement just so I can start using Vs name, I nearly slip up all the time haha! X


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> I really need to put everyone in groups! Baby D has to come out this evening because otherwise my April prediction will be wrong! :haha: I want to know her name lol!
> 
> I can't wait to do birth announcement just so I can start using Vs name, I nearly slip up all the time haha! X

Rick is out for football so he'll be miffed if he has to miss it I honestly thought she'd be an April baby but it's not looking like it!! Also Im desperate for people to know her name too!! x


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe how quickly may has come around! Its gone so fast! I want him out now but I feel like I should make the most of it as it might be my last pregnancy and if it is these are the last 11 days I'll ever feel little kicks etc :cry:


----------



## FlowerFairy

This is definitely my last pregnancy. I'm too tired !! Even the kicks and movements are getting uncomfortable, they seem to set BH off. I just want to meet her!


----------



## mrsrof

Boothh said:


> Hi Sharon :hi: glad baby has turned for you! :)
> 
> Jai - I think I remember now you doing that when you started training! It's only Facebook though people shouldn't be offended hehe!*
> 
> Nits - ill look again on their friends lists!
> 
> Well I braved the mud and hung out a sheets and towels wash which we badly needed doing! Hopefully it dries fast and I can do another few loads before the rain starts again :haha:*

I went to the shops, came back and my washing had toppled completely over!! (I only have airers on the balcony!) all ok though, the ground is dry thank god!


----------



## bumpin2012

well, ladies: This monkey of mine seems determined to make me completely and utterly INSANE by the time s/he arrives! Yet another night of constant BH, this time with tons of cervical/rectal pain and pressure! and yet again, only to die down in the morning!!! Im now on day 5 with these non stop BH, and Im serious fed up!!! And even more annoying, one of OH's coworkers who is due a full 2 weeks AFTER me, was electively induced last night "because it was more convenient"!!!! 

Ok, rant over!

Nic: 120 people from BNB? you really are the FB queen! I also thought this monkey was going to be an april baby, but its 3:30 here, and nothing is happening, so I guess its safe to say its going to be a may baby. Im hoping that tomorrows sweep will do SOMETHING for me...

Oh, and yes Everyone - I am Meghan! not a random crazy woman just adding people...lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> well, ladies: This monkey of mine seems determined to make me completely and utterly INSANE by the time s/he arrives! Yet another night of constant BH, this time with tons of cervical/rectal pain and pressure! and yet again, only to die down in the morning!!! Im now on day 5 with these non stop BH, and Im serious fed up!!! And even more annoying, one of OH's coworkers who is due a full 2 weeks AFTER me, was electively induced last night "because it was more convenient"!!!!
> 
> Ok, rant over!
> 
> Nic: 120 people from BNB? you really are the FB queen! I also thought this monkey was going to be an april baby, but its 3:30 here, and nothing is happening, so I guess its safe to say its going to be a may baby. Im hoping that tomorrows sweep will do SOMETHING for me...
> 
> Oh, and yes Everyone - I am Meghan! not a random crazy woman just adding people...lol

I never understand inducing for convenience sake!! Awww It wont be long for us chick xx
Yeah, i've been a member her for 3 years and met quite a few girls in "real life" so that's why I have collected so many :haha::haha: I love FB :blush:


----------



## FlowerFairy

On it's 19.40pm here so April babies will have to be very quick !!! xx


----------



## Boothh

You can get her out in a couple of hours nic go onnnn ;) 

We want to wait til this baby is about 4 or 5 before we think about another, we will be 26/27 then so not too old to do it again!

11 sleeps til I get to see his face! I want to know what he looks like such a huge amount of my day is spent imagining him, I want to dress him up, and cuddle him and I want to take pictures of jess with his little brother! And more importantly I want my heart burn to disappear and to be able to cross my legs again :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just ordered my tea :rofl: and My FIL is on his way to walk the dog so I'll leave it ta!
Im 30 and my OH is 28 so I reckon we're done. He wants to get the snip, but every now and then he does make little comments about having a 4th, but Im 31 in December so not sure it's something I want x


----------



## bumpin2012

I think i've just accepted that Im not getting an april baby.

I was soooo hoping I would go early, Im sure you all remember the issues that I was having with my SIL. She told my MIL "It would be soooo funny if both of our babies arrived on the same day!" ummmm, NO it would NOT!!! The sad thing is, if I go late, I wouldn't be overly surprised if she ignored her dr's orders and stopped her bed rest so that it would happen! She is 5 weeks behind me, so if I go at 41 weeks, that makes her 36 weeks... at least my baby would have its own birthday, and likely its own month, if only s/he would have decided to come early!

Ok, now my rant is REALLY over :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Bumpin - :hugs: So sorry that it's taking it's toll on you. I remember last time when I went overdue, we had tremendous fun going around shops and things. When asked (as I inevitably was) when I was due the look on people's faces when you say 'today' is priceless! lol :haha: It kind of made it a nice day tbh. I really do feel for you with the SIL too.....I know I would have died had this baby come early and been an April baby. My mum would have made my life a living hell as she's April. It's bad enough that we have our wedding anniversary then! Now we're into May, and baby will be a taurean (Mum doesn't like taureans :roll: ) so we can all cope a little better. I will confess to a little jealousy of ladies who have a May 4th baby - as a huge Star Wars fan I would love that! :blush: 

Adding into my list of niggles - carpal tunnel in my right hand middle finger (All 4 have it a little, but the middle one is almost numb)! It feels permanently like I've been sitting on my hand! :dohh: Had my repeat GTT today - had 5 viles of blood taken in total as had to have full bloods and thyroid function done too. Last set of tests though! :thumbup: Hubby is getting better too...has use of his arm back to a certain extent - he can't bear any weight to speak of, but he can move it without being in agony. He's off the painkillers too. He's back tomorrow to the hospital for a re-xray so we will have see what the Dr's say. Hopefully he'll be able to drive from maybe next week!

This looks like it will definitely be our last baby too.....unless mother nature has other plans lol. My health is shocking, and tbh, I'd rather not make it worse. I'm 29 in September, so not old but not exactly young by the time we get around to TTC any more (would have to wait at least 12 months). I guess I don't want to tempt fate...as much as I would love another one......we have discussed at length now, as we were kind of set on 3 prior to this pregnancy lol. I am a little sad, but as I have been saying, I got pregnant to have a family, and that's what I have got with Earl, and allbeing well, we'll add to it further with this LO too.


----------



## Boothh

That's a nice way to look at it aimee, with jess he wasn't planned and I was on the pill and it was the first and only time we didn't pull out tni :dohh: so we wernt expecting him, we thought a second baby would be no problem but I think Jesse was 6months the first time I got pregnant after him, it's been a horrible few years to get this second baby, lots of tests, miscarriages and bad news and now he's finally nearly here! I don't know if I could out myself through it again, we had given up trying when I got pregnant with this baby, all the stress put a huge strain on our relationship and it's been hard on us both and especially on my mental state, that's why we said we won't discuss it for 4/5 years and then decide if we want to do it again! I always wanted 5 or 6 in my dream life but I never realised how hard it would be!

Bloody neuralgia is back tonight, I've taken codeine for it as I really can't cope, was told to take the for the contractions last week though and already been told I could take it for neuralgia pain so I don't feel too guilty but at the same time I do! 

Pre op on Thursday!! 

And it's less than 90minutes til may!!


----------



## Nits

You ladies are making me feel old!

I'm turning 27 on May 14th and this is our first. I want to wait about 3 years to try for the second and then a couple of years for the third!

I want to be done by 35 but we'll see... 

It's almost 9 pm here, so it's already May for some of you!!!! :happydance:

I'm adding some more pics on FB. I AM HUGE!
It doesn't bother me, though. I was pretty small for most of the pregnancy. Some people couldn't even tell I was pregnant until 32 weeks (my profile pic). But my arms got fat =(


----------



## FlowerFairy

I can't sleep!!! I sadly think I might be thr oldest at 30 :(. 31 this year. Booooooo


----------



## Nits

FlowerFairy said:


> I can't sleep!!! I sadly think I might be thr oldest at 30 :(. 31 this year. Booooooo

But you already have 3 kids! We are just getting started.
Anyway, 31 isn't very old =P


----------



## vespersonicca

Goodmorning MAY MOMMIES and happy May Day (Vappu here in Finland)! I hope a few pop today :) 30yrs is the average for a first baby here. I thought that all the grannies were out for a walk when I first arrived 5+ years ago because we have so many really young mommies in the USA. I'm "young" to be a mother here since I had my son at 26. I'll be 28 in June and I still think 3 or 4 are in the cards for us...


----------



## Boothh

Nic you don't look 30 though!! 
:flower:


Happy may day may mummies! Let's hope we all get our babies this month!!


----------



## KendraNoell

vesper when is your birthday? I am 28 in June too!

This is our first. DH is 27 as well but he will be 28 in December. I am the last to have a baby out of all my friends but I wouldn't have it any other way. We got to get our partying out and hubby and I had almost 3 years of kid-free time before baby so I couldn't have hoped for it to go any better.

Had a scan tonight because the Dr thought that baby was large sized. Turns out he's quite normal, tech said he's 6lbs 14oz but could fluctuate 1 pound either way. So even on the heavy end he won't be a ginormous child.

Funny story... so I asked the tech to just check one more time to make sure he was a boy, she was telling me there wasn't enough fluid up where his butt was to know for sure but she decided to go and look... he took his little ball sac and started shaking it at us!! Just to say, YES I AM A BOY HERE I AM! It was sooooo funny he did it several times!!


----------



## vespersonicca

:rofl: haha that's awesome Kendra! I'll be 28 on the 24th of June. Guess we had June mommies way back when.. ;)


----------



## Boothh

:rofl: that's so funny kendra!

We had a scan with jess at 39+2 and they said he was measuring small and would be less than 6lbs! ... He was born 5 days later 8lbs 9oz! :haha: so unless he had done huuuge growth spurt I'm not inclined to trust the scan predictions haha! Nice to know he's healthy though xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Don't worry Ana, I'm 28, oh is 31 and this is our first. I'll be 30 or 31 for our 2nd...at least that's the plan...lol. We fall in the middle.most of our friend are either thinking about kids soon, our they already have them. We've been together for nearly 12 years, so its definitely time for us!

Monique, I don't think I could handle more than 2 kids! I am one of 3 and life was always so hectic...plus I like even numbers. I was always the odd one out, as my siblings are close in age, so 2 babies has become my magic number


----------



## Nits

kendra, that is really funny!!!

Vesper, that's funny that you say you knew a lot of young mommies in the US. I had the opposite experience. I knew a lot of young mommies (early 20's) in Argentina, but here everyone seems to be in their 30's when they have their first. But I also live in Vermont, which had the second oldest population in the country (I am guessing the first is Florida :haha:)

Happy May Day for all of us who labor hard! 
This is our month :happydance:

oh, btw, I had my second acupunture session yesterday and Amy could not stop moving for the rest of the day, some of her movements actually became pretty painful.
I have a scan to check on my amniotic fluid in an hour. I don't think she's turned but I want to see what position she's in.


----------



## Boothh

Am I the youngest then? (22) I was the youngest last time in our August mummies thread at 19!! :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

I think it's safe to say I probably won't be going into labor today anyway. I am SO exhausted. I napped and everything but it didn't help. Just standing is tiring. I'd like to think Mother Nature has my back and my body wouldn't start giving me contractions to cope with too. I think I'd die! I think there are hormones to help me get through the real deal... they are clearly not present now though!


----------



## Boothh

My hormones have been mad the last few days, I've been soooo happy, I keep looking at LO and tearing up cs I love him so much, same
With dh haha don't know what's wrong with me it must e hormones cus dh normally annoys the hell out of me haha :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am seriously arsey today :rofl: I think I'd better have a bath and early bed and keep out of the way of the boys in my house !!!


----------



## Nits

wow, everyone is riding a hormone rollercoaster!

Enjoy the last few days of having baby inside, ladies ^_^

I just came back from my weekly NST/Ultrasound/Midwife's visit. My brother jokes that I am like an old person who only leaves the house to go to the doctor. 
Amy is still happily breech. I am trying a chiropractor this Thursday. By now, I don't even know if I want her to turn U_U 
My amniotic fluid went down a bit but still within the normal range. However, the u/s technician did say that because of the baby's position, she could see more fluid but couldn't measure it, since Amy was blocking that pocket with her hands :haha: 

My mom gets here tomorrow!!! I am super excited =D
I don't know how I went through this whole pregnancy without seeing her. Although, to be honest, I've never talked to her so much as these last 9 months. Sometimes I call her twice a day.


----------



## bumpin2012

well, im finally home from my Ob appt:

The good news: All these damn bh have been doing their job. Im a SOLID 3 cm dilated, with only a "tiny bit of length" left in my cervix! I had another sweep today too, and my god is my OB aggressive! OH came with me and I was holding his hand while she did that...the little bugger had the nerve to tell me I was hurting his hand...lol

The bad news: Im still measuring at 36 (same as last week) I'm being booked in for another ultrasound on friday, If baby looks good, she will also do another sweep, in the hopes that I will go into labour over the weekend (she is on call all weekend, so she would like me to have the baby then...lol. If baby has not decided to come out by monday, Im going to be induced either monday or tuesday, depending on how busy the unit is. If baby not doing well on the ultrasound, she will have me induced on friday. So no matter what, I am having a baby within the next 7 days!!!:happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nice one Bumpin!!!!! Eeeeek so exciting. Well if this lady comes same as the boys I hope to have a baby in 7 days too.
I was 3cm when I had my sweep with Noah and that was at 2pm in the afternoon. By 2am the next day my waters broke and he was born at 4,56 so you might have a baby tomorrow :happydance:

Im so excited for us all xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It's so exciting, come on early may babies we want to meet you!!

Bumpin- Sounds like things are progressing :thumbup:

Nit's- I hope you enjoy your time with your mum :hugs: 

Booth- I am SO hormonal I must be a nightmare to live with right now. And I'm 20 so am I the baby :blush:

Vesper- Hope you feel better soon :hugs: x


----------



## purple_kiwi

I think we have finally come up with a name.. We just can't agree on a spelling fully. OH likes Kacey but I like Casey. We have a lot of Ks in our family so people keep bugging us not to choose a K name. Although we decided that since it took so long to come up with the name no one is going to know until shes born then it will be to late to complain about it and try to get us to change.


----------



## KendraNoell

Vesp- My b-day is the 19th... at least we can both have some alcohol for our birthdays this year LOL

Baby seems to have dropped a tiny bit more or could have just changed position and feels like he's lower but I'm seriously so miserable. I'm very uncomfortable. And jealous of everyone having their babies early! Two of my friends had babies today one had the same due date as me, the other originally had the same due date but they changed it and pushed it forward as she went through her pregnancy. I have a gut feeling I will start labor tonight or tomorrow. Let's see if maybe this time I'm right.


----------



## Nits

I can't believe we are all talking about labor and dilation!!

BUMPIN that is awesome news!!!!!!
Purple_kiwi, I like Casey better but since you have a Kailee, you may want to continue the "K" tradition. 

Kendra, I hope your little one decided to come soon =)


I can't wait to see all the babies!
We got invited to a wedding in September :happydance: I am already planning what outfit Amy will wear :haha: and it'll give me some time to lose the 40+ lbs that I've put on so far O_O


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm having some pretty decent pains low in my belly, not sure if they are real contractions as the top part of my belly isn't getting hard like it does with BH, I guess we shall see.


----------



## vespersonicca

Fingers crossed for you all having contractions, dilating, etc! Soon! Someone HAS to pop! Went to the hospital yesterday to meet a friend's new daughter and see how it all went. It was so strange to go to the birth ward. The second I got out of the elevator and heard all the visitors and babies I totally teared up. Darn hormones! I will be back there and SOON! I recognized at least one of the midwives on duty too... strange feeling. Most of them were hidden away somewhere since all the rooms were full of people oooing and ahhhing the LOs. All in all, I've been feeling ok. No pains or anything but I get very tired quickly when standing. It's getting harder to stand up too! It takes a couple times usually. Imust look ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Nits - I bet you are so excited to see your mom! Hope you make the most of it and have a good time with her around xxx

Bumpin - wow how exciting! :happydance: when I was checked they told me I was completely closed but on my notes it says I'm 2cm and 40% effaced so I wouldn't call that completely!! :shrug:

Aidens mummy - I feel old now :haha: xx

Purple-kiwi - I LOVE the name Casey :) it was on our boys list! I'd spell it Casey for a boy or a girl though xx

Kendra - good luck! I hope you're right and labor starts soon for you :hugs:

Nits again - its DH sisters wedding at the end of October! I've only put 10lbs on in the pregnancy so far but I have another 2stone (28lbs) I want to lose anyway after the baby is born so I feel good at their wedding i cant wait to get little matching suits for the boys :happydance: x

Kendra again - hope your pains have developed into something now :) eek excited for you!!*

Vesper - I'm the same I struggle with basic things like standing now haha, my bump is so big it's always in the way, I can't wait to stand straight again! :haha:


Well we are officially into single digits now :happydance: 9 more sleeps!!!!

How bad is this, an example of how horrible I must be to live with at the moment!! DH went and got LO when he woke up about 3am last night and brought him in our room, I said thanks for shutting the door, when he came back as he normally leaves it open and it's right over my head and I dont like it as it feels like someone's standing over me! It was a genuine thankyou, and his response was... 'sorry did you not want it shutting?'*
I feel so bad that he thinks everytime I say thankyou for something I'm being sarcastic lol! How awful must it be to be around me!?!? I say thankyou and he thinks in shouting at him lol! :rofl: im a horrible wife!

LO keeps getting us up early and refusing to settle, so we've been watching toy story since 6 am! He made us watch the grinch last night lol! I don't know how many more early nights and long days of super tantrums I can take, I'm too tired for it! It sounds bad but part of me is looking forward to going in hospital to get a break from him! He is so so demanding at the moment :( xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

OH has a thing with K names lol he thinks it will flow better but I like it with a C. I guess we will see not like we have much time left lol. 

Wow 9 days? you must be excited. I have like 12 left and Im so nervous I got a pre op the 8th then doctors on the 10th then another pre op on the 12 th then c-section on the 14. I havn't even finished packing my hospital bag yet :blush: I need to get some more wipes and figure out what i want to bring for myself.. I had this all done by 35 weeks last time lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Becki *- I think you might be the youngest again :haha: well jealous ha! I am 28!! Hope you are not in any pain today. Please don't feel you are a bad wife you are not it is just hormones probably and Men take things the wrong way! :dohh: aaah Toystory would love to watch something other than the little mermaid atm :dohh: 9 more sleeps?? :shock: how exciting!!!!!! Good luck tomorrow! x

*Ana *- shame baby hasn't turned but there is still time and at least another option for mode of delivery :) 3 babies for you then! You are def not old hun!! Big bumps are lush I love them and you are by no means huge!!

*Meghan* - I do hope baby comes for you soon and the BH turn into something it gets frustrating when things keep stopping and starting!!! I went 2wks over last time and couldn't move as was in sooo much pain I was devastated and in a right old state I was induced in the end at 42wks it isn't soooo bad when you look back but if you are in it and desperate for baby to come it feels hideous, just try and relax and it is more likely to happen :hugs: easier said than done I know but I am glad they have a plan in place for you now! Try not to worry about measurements - see my post below but most of the time it is fine :hugs:

*Aimee* - sorry about the carpel tunnel how horrible for you! I think 2 is a good number espesh if with health probs :hugs: do you know what you are having? Hope the pain eases xx

*Kendra* - that scan moment is soooo funny you must have been in stitches :rofl: bless him!! Hope that the niggles you are feeling are the start of something - when do you finish work now?

*Aidens Mummy* - aaaah I was wrong So you are the baby :) :hugs: how r u?? Not heard from you in ages!

*Kiwi *- love Casey better but it is obv something for you and DH to decide between you, at least you have the name we still are not that far :dohh:

*Monique* - I find it hard getting up off our sofa as it is low :haha: the hoisting is funny eh? awwww I bet it was a bit emotional with the babies etc :cloud9: not long until it is yooou!!

*AFM:*

So I went for my final consultant appointment yesterday and went alone I thought I would be okay as it was just to discuss how my SPD is and a possible management plan for Induction later on etc etc. but she measured me - only showed 31cm well that is a maximum growth of 2cm in 5 weeks and NO growth in 2 weeks! She then went and talked to the DR's and got me a scan there and then....I now regretted going on my own....I started to panic and even cried I know too much and all these thoughts went through my head ok so baby was fine on last scan but what if not grown at all arrrrgh!!

Anyway it was same sonographer and she was super lovely again - all was okay *phew* never been sooo happy ever ever - Jellybean is still average/just above so goodness knows where s/he is hiding the little tinker but my gawd what a bloody fright!!!!

So I then had a discussion about my SPD and inducing me....I decided I don't want to be induced yet and will see how I am on my EDD I want a spontaneous labour sooo badly so we have not booked it and will see how I go! She gave me a very vigorous sweep I went for a walk/shopping and then bounced on my ball DH and I had :sex: and still nothing :haha: not surprised though...I bet this monkey is just too damn comfy even though I am in agony :dohh: oh well s/he will come when wants to and in the meantime I am going to cherish every last kick as this is my last pregnancy too :cry:

Hope you all have a good day and sending loadsa labour :dust: to those due to pop we need some babies!!!!

Oh and we are super stuck on baby names especially boys!!! *NAME SUGGESTIONS PLEEEEEASE!!!!*


----------



## aimee-lou

Roll Up Roll Up! Place your bets! Who's going to pop next!? I'm guessing not me lol - my BH's and everything have eased off, even my heartburn is better and I had a brilliant night's sleep (Earl even let me sleep in by bringing his books and blankets to the foot of our bed for half an hour! :cloud9:) and feel really good today. Makes a change after yesterday as we were all feeling awful after hubby's hospital appointment - had to wait for nearly 2 hours :dohh: Thankfully he's not going to have to have an operation, but needs to keep off his arm for a further 2 weeks minimum. We've had to take the car off the road as there is a problem with the tracking. Will be putting it in at the weekend, or may just trade it in....not decided yet. 

It's so exciting to hear about labour getting so close for some of you ladies. I think mine is the calm before the storm, but I remember this happening with Earl about the same stage and he ended up late. I'm actually enjoying it (apart from the fact I can't put on my own shoes/socks! lol :haha:) so I'm hoping to stay in/on a bit longer lol (Plus hubby hurt his arm yesterday and set himself back so now can't move his arm again...... could do without that! lol). 

Midwife tomorrow at 12....get to make sure the results were ok (I have a horrible feeling my aneamia is going to be problematic and/or my tsh levels will have changed. Either way, I have pretty much accepted my fate that I'm not going to get my midwife led unit, but I just have to not let that stop me from being active/using water. I have been told that every L&D ward has at least 2 baths as well as the birthing pools (NNU has 2 of these too) so hoping to take my oils and just stay in the bath the entire time if I need to! lol :haha::blush:

Best be off.....Earl and I are getting the bus into town today. Library, shops for baby toiletries and then I think we may just have to visit the pet shop to see the hamsters lol (who needs the zoo when you have pets at home!? lol :blush:)


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Jenna. I'm just worried after last weeks appointment and scan. Baby was measuring small, only in the 12th percentile, and this week my measurement hadn't changed at all. I'm scared baby isn't growing, or there is a problem with my placenta or the cord, and we just can't see it on the scan. My friends sister list her baby last year at 38 weeks from a knot in the cord and now I'm super paranoid that something is really wrong. I heard from my dr today, I was supposed to have another scan on fri, but she couldn't get me in until monday. So now she won't be able to book my induction until then, and so I might be waiting until next thursday... I want this baby out so badly so that I can know its here safe and healthy...


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry bumpin, I get that way sometimes too, I hope that nobody has to go through anything terrible with their babies this month!

I guess all my pains and niggles meant absolutely nothing. How utterly frustrating I just want to cry! I am in so much pain and so seriously uncomfortable. Baby is so low my belly is just hanging and its made the skin so painful and I look ridiculous.

As for work I should just be working through Friday and then I'm done. We shall see though, I mean if he's going to take his sweet time might as well make some money :/


----------



## FlowerFairy

The couple of weeks leading up to the due date are awful Every niggle gets your hopes up :hugs: Now Ive reached mine I kind of feel resigned to be at least a week late. I actually can't imagine going into labour and I've done it twice before totally spontaneously. 
I have a MW app at 4pm and we have to walk as I have no car, so unbeknown to Noah he's in the pram and we're going to walk really briskly :haha: It's not that far, but far enough xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Meghan I know exactly what you mean, I am soooo twitchy now about baby coming and would just like him or her to arrive as I just want to know all is well :hugs: I just don't think it is going to happen anytime soon for me :dohh:

Kendra - sorry you are in a lot of discomfort, you're right though best to make some money if you can handle the work :hugs:

Nic - hope the brisk walk helps!! :dance:


----------



## modo

Hi everyone still have no Internet. Hope you are all well :D still waiting for my ikea order but house is looking less nuts x


----------



## Jai_Jai

It is very quiet in here today.....are you all off having babies without me :hissy:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Not me!!!
Another May mummy has though *facebook stalker* :rofl: She hasnt been on the thread in a while tho, It's PrettyUnable xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww congrats! Thanks FB queen :) x


----------



## Nits

Modo, you should upload pics of the new house.

OT: my mom is here :happydance: She brought a tons of presents for the baby too :haha:
Lots of books and CDs in Spanish =D


----------



## bumpin2012

not me... :cry:

I just went on a mad woman cleaning spree, then went to the gym to walk on the treadmill for an hour. if nothing happens tonight, im giving up. Baby can stay in there! *stops feet and pouts*


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww poor thing :( I am still uncomfortable, having tons of pains throughout my uterus and down below but nothing like contractions I don't think unless I'm gonna be one of those women who says later "I didn't even know I was in labor!" Have been having some HORRID contractions in my low back and when I do I can feel discharge and stuff coming out of me so I'm hoping that this means something but I have no idea anymore :(


----------



## Nits

:hugs: to everyone who's in a lot of pain!

I just wanted to say: I'm 37 weeks today - OFFICIALLY FULL TERM!!!! :happydance:

I spent many weeks worried I might have a preemie. I can breath now =D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Morning!!

:wohoo: Happy Full Term Ana - must be a huge relief :yipee: glad your Mum arrived safely!!

I am bloody shattered today!!! I want my baby to come - the sweep didn't work, so if a sweep from a cons doesn't work nothing will :dohh: oooh well!!! I know I am going to go overdue again :shrug: very annoying as I just want to have as much time as poss off with baby before going back to work and each day is a day I lose :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Morning. I feel in a really good mood today got quite a lot of engery too. I've kind of resigned myself that she'll come when she's ready and probably when I least expect it so I'm not other thinking things now!
Im ironing at my friends today and that takes me 3 hours so then I'll come home and rest xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes exactly how I feel RE: baby if you sit and wait it will never happen so best to get on with it and it "might" happen :haha: A day morning of :iron: for both of us then :wohoo: (sarcasm) - hope you have a good rest later xx


----------



## sharon0302

All the frustration is setting in, amazing how quickly you go from praying every day they stay in there to just wanting to hold them in your arms! My son arrived on due date so really hoping this one isn't like his dad- always late!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

Could someone have a word with my little boy! I am everso proud of the progress he's making with potty training, but waking me up at 4.30 to have a wee in 'the big boy toilet', isn't cool! lol :blush: Bless him....I suppose I should get used to it. 

38 weeks today, and I'm at the midwife today too. Got my iron count back....apparently it's responding (not sure of exact levels) and I'm to continue as I am :happydance: Just need to find out my GTT result. Would it be wrong of me to call before my appointment to find out?! :shrug: I'm just curious. 

Dropped little man off at pre-school this morning, now just going to have an hour to myself with hubby, a cuppa and then on with the day. Hope we're all ok an dhugs to those that need them. I'm continuing with the good days today - apart from my carpal tunnel has spread a little to my left hand too now.....makes life interesting! :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Aimee - I am not looking forward to that - A still wears a nappy at night and so far she hasn't woken me for a wee and I am not going to push the night time potty training, I figure she will get it when she is ready as long as dry in the night so I really feel for you him getting up at 4:30 when we are this preggo and need our sleep!! I would ring if you want to know it makes no odds, just one less thing for her to look up really! Hope they come back okay and you have a nice hour with DH and rest of mw appt goes well!

Sharon - I know it is so funny isn't it? :haha: oooh I hope your baby isn't late either, if mine takes after me again then this one will be late too :dohh:


----------



## Nits

Jai_Jai said:


> I know I am going to go overdue again :shrug: very annoying as I just want to have as much time as poss off with baby before going back to work and each day is a day I lose :(

:hugs:

How long will you be on leave?

OT but kind of "fun" to share: What not-baby-related things are getting you super emotional lately?

1) Everything related to segregation/racism. I am watching Mad Men and there's a lot about the Civil Right's movement this season. It makes me want to cry. I am also reading this really good book, Small Island, and there's a lot of racism there. 

2) A dead mole :haha: I had a little mole living in my car. We got it out and it just sat there on the ground, not moving much. It looked so small and vulnerable. I just wanted to cry. :dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: I think im going to be ones of those women too. These bh are getting sooo uncomfortable! I keep getting my hopes up that something is starting, and then they fade off to just being tightenings. I always end up disappointed!

Happy Full Term Ana! :thumbup: You made it! Have they booked your section? Or are they going to see if they can turn LO? Glad to hear your mom arrived safely. How long is she staying for?

Jenna: I have lost all faith in sweeps! after 3 of em, I can't say that I want another next week. My OB is going to check my cervix on monday... Im hoping I dont last until then.

Aimee: I think he'll get the hang of just going on his own eventually. I know quite a few ladies whose little boys refused to potty train until they were nearly 4! I always heard that boys are harder to potty train than girls.

AFM: As im sure you all have figured, nothing happened for me last night. So baby can just stay in there! I had a few hours of excitement where I thought I had sprung a leak in my waters, but sadly, it was not. So Im going to assume that Im going to be induced next week. My mom had a hard time convincing me to come out too. They tried to induce her on the friday, sent her home on the sat cause it didn't work, and told her to come back on manday so they could try again and if it didn't work they could prep her for a c section. I elected to come on my own on the sunday...


----------



## aimee-lou

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
MW went great. BP 110/68, Iron count 10.9, GTT Normal, 2/5 engaged and Signed off for MLBU!! 

Apart from the fact that I had to wait nearly an hour for my appointment (to be fair the 2 appointments before me were a booking in and a sweep :wacko:) it couldn't have gone better :thumbup:

Thanks for the warm word re: the potty training. Earl still wears a nappy at night but for some reason has started to wake up in the night to use the potty or to be tucked back in. I think he's just very aware of it at the moment. We're not pushing it until after our holiday in July, but in the meantime he's so keen, I'm just letting him lead. Shattered now though lol :sleep:


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Happy Full Term Ana! :thumbup: You made it! Have they booked your section? Or are they going to see if they can turn LO? Glad to hear your mom arrived safely. How long is she staying for?

Thanks =D

Yes, I have a c-section booked for May 17th (AKA exactly 2 weeks from now :wacko:) but we are still trying to make her turn. I have a chiropractor's appointment today, she'll try the Webster technique https://icpa4kids.com/about/webster_technique.htm
and I've been doing acupuncture. I know I should be doing downward dogs and what not, but I can hardly walk, I don't want to be trying this awkward head-down positions :coffee:
Can you believe they even suggest you lean an ironing board against a couch and lay there, head down? 0.o 
I don't even have an iron, let alone a board. And I am afraid it would break right now if I try to place my very pregnant body on it :haha:
I have to talk to my OB again this Tuesday about an ECV, it really depends on my amniotic fluid levels. 

My mom is staying for 6 months. At first it sounded overwhelming, but I am super grateful that she's here. DH just switched jobs. He had 3 weeks of paid vacation saved up for when baby was born, and then he got laid off :cry: We were SUPER lucky that he got hired by a different hospital right away, but no vacation time and we can't afford to have him take 2 weeks off without pay, since I've been on medical leave since 33 weeks... 

Baby will be here soon, don't despair. Enjoy the last few days of feeling it kick inside of you and jump on your bladder =P


----------



## modo

Nits that's really tough but it's great that your DH got another job right away.


----------



## vespersonicca

Just got back from a delicious dinner out with the DH while DS was on a play date. It was SO great to spend some stress-free time with just the two of us. We don't get to very often because I always have to ask from friends since our family members don't live nearby. We knew that this might be the last chance for a while to be kid-free so we definitely appreciated it! 

Any news from PrettyUnable? I don't have her on FB.


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I went in for my appointment and the Dr said that I wasn't very dilated but cervix was very thin and baby's head very low. He didn't give a dilation measurement but I am assuming it has to mean like a 2 if he wasn't concerned about it. I told him I had been experiencing decreased fetal movement and so he sent me for an NST where at that point the baby was moving around so much that a nurse had to sit there for 20 minutes and hold the monitor down on baby because the Dr wouldn't let me go until we could get 20 minutes of uninterrupted baby heart rate. I felt awful that they had to take the time to do that for me when it was obvious that after I got there baby was perfectly fine. I think it was because baby moved to the other side of my belly during the night so his movements didn't feel the same to me and I automatically thought there was an issue. So now lucky me I get to go back to twice weekly appointments for monitoring until I have him. Hoping this whole full moon thing has some logic to it and that I will have him over the weekend!


----------



## Nits

Kendra, now that I am having NSTs twice a week, I've learned that there are many times when I won't feel her but she's actually being very active.

Now that she's running out of room, her movements are a lot stronger but not as "jerky" or noticeable sometimes. It's great that you talk to your doctor about your concerns, though. I feel like paying attention to her movements is my new full time job :haha:

I went to the chiropractor today, to make her turn. She said it usually takes a few sessions, so I'm going back next Monday and Tuesday. Boy did it hurt!!! I thought it would be more like a relaxing massage :dohh: 
I was joking with my DH that I should get a doll and show him where the doctor touched me: the idea is to align and open the pelvis, so she massages your bum, your hips, your lower back, and your pelvic bone, of course. 
I find it funny that I have to go through the pain of the chiropractor's massage so that I can get her to turn and then enjoy the pain of labor and delivery :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: the irony of it is incredible...lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Hmm that's interesting the chiro does that~!


----------



## aimee-lou

Nits - you're a brave lady lol. I don't think I could cope. 

I had another bad night last night. Got to take Earl to pre-school and then do the shopping though, so no time to catch up. Will just have to get an early night. My tummy muscles felt like they were tearing last night - really painful but nothing to suggest we'll get a May 4th baby lol. 

Can't believe we're 4 days into May and still no babies on here?! :wacko:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nits said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> I know I am going to go overdue again :shrug: very annoying as I just want to have as much time as poss off with baby before going back to work and each day is a day I lose :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How long will you be on leave?
> 
> OT but kind of "fun" to share: What not-baby-related things are getting you super emotional lately?Click to expand...

1) Bloody TV programmes are making me emotional - crying at them :haha: even ones that are ridiculous to cry at :dohh:

2) I cried at my cons appt when they asked how my SPD was - I didn't realise how much it was upsetting me :shock:

*Ana* - I am on leave until middle of February *sigh* I know that is a long time for some but DD was just over a year almost 13months when I went back last time and that was THE most difficult thing I have done - this one will be 9months and I worry I am going to miss walking etc :cry: I reeeally hope baby does turn but I am glad you are taking it in your stride and what will be will be...super helpful and nice of your mum to be over so long!! :thumbup:

*Meghan* - I keep getting strong and uncomfy and sometimes regular tightenings and I hope it will amount to something and it doesn't - I had 3 sweeps with my DD but if baby is not ready to come then they don't work no and when they are before term they don't tend to work which is prob what happened with us both this time :dohh: why are they inducing you if scan shows all ok? :hugs:

*Aimee* - glad appt went so well that is great news :wohoo: aaah bless Earl but at the same time Mummy needs to :sleep: :dohh:

*Monique *- :thumbup: sounds like a great evening with DH and def a good opportunity to grab some "us" time before the madness begins :haha:

*Kendra *- :haha: what a little monkey but definitely did the right thing don't feel bad they are there to help....yes the full moon always sends labour wards mental so FX there will be a flurry of babies born!

I too can't believe that no babies are here yet :shrug: :hissy: I really wanted a :baby: today haha!

*AFM* - went to a hypnobirthing class last night to relax and get DH into it so he knows the right things to do and say to calm me down if needed, it was nice but I was tired :sleep: got back at 10 and then the babysitter left at 10:30 and we went to bed...! Had the worst night for pain last night I couldn't get comfy at all the SPD was at an all time high threshold of pain and JB was shoving his/her bottom in my ribs all night :dohh: soooo tired today! Up early and taking JT to her dance class for the first time at 2pm! :flower:

Hope some babies come!! Truck loads of labour :dust: for us all!!! :dust:


----------



## Boothh

Vesper - glad you had a nice date! We're planning to go out on Thursday the night before section, :) jess will be at my mums so we thought we would make the most of it seeing as it will be twice as hard to get a baby sitter in future! x

Kendra - don't feel bad that's what they are there for! Glad baby is fine and you're abit more reassured and hope he arrives soon :) *x

Nits - hope she turns!*

Aimee - sorry you had a bad night :( and its funny how all the babies seem to be hanging on lol! Maybe waiting for the weather to pick up :haha:

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone, read last night but was so tired so didn't reply so I've only done the last page!

Pre-op went fine though consultant apparently should've booked me in for the coming Tuesday Pre op slot as I couldn't have my bloods done because there was too much of a gap :dohh: i started getting upset because it's nearly an hour drive and I didn't want dh having to take more time off work to go back as the blood room isn't open by the time we could get there after work! They said I could have my bloods done on Friday when I get there but it might mean I'm last! Slots are 9/10/11 though so they said baby should definitely be arriving by lunchtime and also that the elective c sections are a separate part of the hosp do it's very rare that any energencys on labor ward interrupt them as they have their own theatre so it only happens if they are super busy and it's a real real emergency! Got my tablets ready to take the night before too! So this time next week I'll be on the ward or maybe going up to theatre! Scary!

Does anyone have any weekend plans? (apart from hoping to give birth :haha: ) as its our last ever weekend with just jess we planned to do some things with him but the weather is rubbish! I have a climbing frame from the Argos Easter sale arriving tomorrow morning and we need to stock the freezer up so dh doesn't starve while I cba cooking lol, I want to catch all the washing up too if I can, so we're having a pretty boring weekend doing our last bits of organising I think! If the weather is better then we plan on taking Jesse to the petting zoo and farm place near MILs which he loves and we haven't been since last summer! :) the walking might do me good too!*


----------



## Boothh

Jai - we must have crossed posts :haha: glad your hypnotic thing went well but sorry you were in pain last night :hugs: I slept surprisingly well, I've struggles for months with back and hips hurting at night but I'm so exhausted now that my body seems to block it out and just let me sleep! Hope you feel better today xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Becki :hugs:

So glad your pre op went so well it really is all happening now hey? That is great that you can have your bloods done on the day as it is a nightmare to go back and forth when you live so far away I live far away too so completely understand!!! Sooooo exciting to think this time next week you will be there ready and prepared for baby :) and to have a nice meal the night before sounds purrfect :) I think if I do have to be induced then we will do the same thing the night before!

We aren't up to much - I am seeing a friend tomorrow so prob do lunch with her but the rest of it will be tidying up and doing things exactly like you said and if nice we will also take JT to the farm! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Jenna: they usually don't let you go much past 41 weeks here, and where I am so miserable my dr has aged not to push it to far past then. I'll be 41 weeks on tuesday, and the gel can take a day our 2 to get labour going. I would like baby to come on its own, but it looks like this one will remain stubborn.

Becki: glad your preop went well! Hopefully the weather clears so you can have some fun with you're little guy!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Aaaah I see - sorry didn't see you were in Canada :dohh: yes I have stubborn babies - not sure where they get it from :blush: haha


----------



## vespersonicca

No out of the ordinary plans here. We usually do a big shopping trip for food on Saturday and DH goes with DS to his gym class on Sunday. Other than that, we are just hoping for DS2 to come along...


----------



## aimee-lou

I've got to try to keep Earl occupied over Sunday/Monday/Tuesday as hubby has revision to do. Thankfully the weather is picking up a little, but I have no idea what to do with him for 3 days. Earl's been at pre-school this morning and is absolutely shattered so hoping for a nice early night tonight at least. :sleep: We really should do some 'just the 2/3 of us' activities, however, we are going to be so busy in June/July that I'm not sure how much we can physically do lol. May suggest the zoo/sea life for after hubby's exams next week if we're still here - in fact, there's no 'may' about it lol.


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I am also irritated that we're 4 days into May and nobody has had theirs yet! SO many mamas going overdue! I certainly hope I am not one of them not sure I can take another week of this crap :( Maybe my baby will be a Cinco De Mayo baby and come out soon enough that mom can have a margarita snuck into the hospital LOL


----------



## Nits

:haha: Kendra, you'll have that margarita soon! 

Jenna, I'm sorry about the SPD =(
I had it really bad during the second trimester. At one point it was so bad that I had to manually move my leg from the gas pedal to the break every time I needed to stop. And then, one day I woke up and the pain was gone O_O

Becki, your baby will be here so sooooon =D
It's only another week and a half until my c-section :wacko: providing she doesn't turn. If she does, then I'll join everyone else and play the waiting game. 
We're all so close :happydance:

mmmm, I may get togetehr with my Spanish-speaking friends tomorrow. I don't know if I have any plans besides that.
May 14th is my birthday. I usually love celebrating birthdays but I think we'll just have a very low key dinner with DH and my mom. I can't be bother to invite people over. I need my 5 naps a day, I can't be playing hostess :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Did it? WOW I have never met someone where it just sent before - something must have realigned for you - so pleased you do not have it anymore! I hope you have a nice wkend - 14th is my EDD so my baby could be born on your bday :dance:


----------



## Nits

Maybe it wasn't full-blown SPD? It was really bad pain, though. But yeah, it just went away.

I may share my birthday with some of the babies here =D
How exciting is that? ^_^


----------



## aimee-lou

Nits - my Hubby has his £1 on the 14th for the day that baby will arrive- We're hoping he's right lol. I originally had the 11th, but I think that's wishful thinking, and I've changed my mind to the 19th. Hubby is hoping I'm wrong as he has exams on the 21st, 22nd and 23rd :wacko: 

We can now officially start baby eviction :happydance:- hubby test drove the car to the shops and was able to do everything he needed to without pain :thumbup: 

Becki - glad that the pre-op went well too! :thumbup: While going last isn't nice, at least you'll be able to be thoroughly prepared and not rushed on the day too. :thumbup: 

Anyone else feeling stupidly calm about the whole thing? I was at the MW's on thursday and she said I was the most calm 2nd timer she'd ever seen. She was trying to make me nervous by asking me things like 'is everything ready?' etc and I was responding with 'yep, all done'. She said that probably means that baby will be overdue ..... :dohh:

Anywho, best be off. Housework to do, washing to put on, small boy with a cough to look after and a shopping trip to fit in too. :wacko: At least I went to boots yesterday and spent my advantage points like I've wanted to for weeks and got all the toiletries including 2 tubs of sudacrem, for free. I only had to pay for 2 bottles that I wanted. I have MAM ones but they're the big 8oz ones and I like to have a couple of smaller ones as baby will be FF and you need to be able to give water etc. Found out though that the teats for the Boots ones I've bought fit the MAM ones so if I have a problem getting replacements I can just use the Boots ones until I can get MAM ones! :thumbup:

Anyway, enough of my rambling. Earl is watching Cars (again lol), hubby is asleep, and I am starving! lol Situation normal in our house lol. :flower: I love Saturdays lol


----------



## Boothh

Grrrrr!! LO and DH have passed their cold on to me :dohh: I have a blocked nose a sore throat and a horrible vibrating noise in my ear now :( just what I need in the last few days before the baby arrives!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Meh still overdue and waiting. Keep having contractions that never go anywhere. I'm bored now!!! :(


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - its finding nemo at the moment for us haha :haha: don't know what I'd do with our Disney films at this time of day, I'd probably have to get out of bed LOL xx


----------



## Boothh

FlowerFairy said:


> Meh still overdue and waiting. Keep having contractions that never go anywhere. I'm bored now!!! :(

:( isn't it full moon tonight though? :haha: she might come out! It can't be much longer now nic :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nits said:


> Maybe it wasn't full-blown SPD? It was really bad pain, though. But yeah, it just went away.
> 
> I may share my birthday with some of the babies here =D
> How exciting is that? ^_^

Oh I am sure it was hun :hugs: it def sounds like it, just must have somehow fixed itself :haha: if only you knew the cure you could be a millionaire :happydance:

YES lets hope you do share your birthday with our babies I am sure we a lot hope that :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Hmm thought she would have updated here... Kendra is having contractions 4min apart... guess if we don't hear from her soon then we can assume she's at the birth center!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Monique :hugs: I hope it progresses for her


----------



## Boothh

I just saw her status on fb so came to see if she'd updated here :haha:

Good luck kendra!!! Really hope we get a baby today xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Hehe it's like a baby for everyone! Maybe she'll get the ball rolling and the other babies will get inspired?


----------



## Jai_Jai

It so is like that :haha:

ooooooh lets hope so - I want my baby to come on Monday please :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Mine is welcome whenever he would like to make an appearance. We are ready. I, in particular, am very ready! At least I've been nesting which is making the house a nicer place to live in and keeping me distracted!:rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Mine can wait til Friday please! Maybe we could have one a day til then haha. X


----------



## bumpin2012

I'll take mine anytime... But I'm thinking I'm going to have to force this one out...


----------



## aimee-lou

Anytime after Wednesday please :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ooh I saw FB too. 
Come on babies. Tonight is good for me. No kids plus I have thombosised piles and I'm
In agony. Xx


----------



## Nits

Well, I had to open a word document and start typing in the post while I go through everyone&#8217;s comments :haha:

Aimee: I&#8217;m a first timer but I am super calm as well. Maybe it&#8217;s because I know I have a planned c-section so it takes some of the anxiety away? Every day I keep telling myself I need to prepare my bag, though :dohh:

Becki: colds SUCK. I hate not being able to breath, which happens already even without being sick.

Nic: She&#8217;ll be here soon, hang in there! Also, I just saw your facebook post about Draw Something. We got an ipad a few days ago and I can&#8217;t stop playing it!!! I have like 10 games going at the same time :haha: I would be pissed if I lost all my coins >=(
Jai_jai, I forgot your name already =_( Anyway, I wouldn't minf having a few million dollars, not one bit =P
Your SPD will magically go away after birth. 

And finally, go Kendra go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## purple_kiwi

As tired as I am of being pregnant I dont want her to try and make an escape anytime soon :haha: only one more week left. Can't wait for the 14th I just don't want to end up with some random doctor I don't know as there is one at the hospital I go to that I already switched from because I didn't like her.


----------



## bumpin2012

I think things are moving along for Kendra. No updates on fb, other than the contractions hurt like hell, and were 3 mins apart.... And that was a few hours ago


----------



## Boothh

Ooo I really hope this is it for her and our may babies start coming out now! It seems like they don't want to come out haha!

I've been in bed all day basically because I feel rubbish! DH and jess have been in the garden building this!

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/8527ea63.jpg

He LOVES it lol, got it in the Argos easter sale and that along with finally putting up his trampoline is surely going to occupy him for a while when I'm busy trying to catch up on jobs :haha:


----------



## Nits

Purple, are you having an induction or section on the 14th?

Awww, can't wait for Kendra's update =D


----------



## frangi33

Mine can wait till may 12th - approx 5:35pm thanks very much :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nic - It is a full moon tonight at about 3am so you never know ;) 

Ana - I am Jenna :) but it is okay Jai is fine :haha:it is great you are relaxed it helps so much :hugs:

Becki - That is amazing no wonder he loves it - it looks toy story-ish is it to do with buzz? Hope you are feeling better after your resting xx

I saw on Kendra's wall that she is 4cm :yipee: gooo Kendra! I thought it might happen as soon as she stopped working it tends to when you work so late in preg!

my main mw who is caseloading me is off until Monday so would prefer that but I do not mind if baby wants to come tonight or tomorrow......I would welcome it :) so a baby as day sounds great!!
Kendra today, 
Nic Tomorrow, 
Me Monday, 
Monique Tues
Meghan Wed, 
Aimee Thur
Becki Fri
......... - Sat?? Ana - if baby has turned :)
Frangi Sun
Kiwi Mon

Ana - when is your c/s?

I hope you all like my planning :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yeah tonight to start, baby by tomorrow would be good. I feel bloody rough so need to get this baby out :haha: x


----------



## aimee-lou

As I was typing my message this morning I thought Thursday would be perfect. Could you have a word with LO to ensure it happens lol. :haha: I still think I'm going overdue. 

We have had an expensive day - bought a new car. 2003 Volvo V40 estate. Hubby is really pleased with it. We pick it up on Thursday (at the moment anyway lol). Cost us £1100 plus the Alfa in p/x (we paid £700 for the Alfa 4 months ago, have done nothing to it, and got £750 for p/x :thumbup:). Much better car in most ways (I'm loathe to say all lol). 

Had a good day overall. Feeling better than yesterday apart from my teeth are playing up again - got away with it so far lol.


----------



## bumpin2012

Jenna: it will be interesting to see if you are right.. But I must object to my day of Wednesday.... I AM the most overdue...lol. I should get an earlier time slot :haha: besides, I might be getting induced Monday...

Come on full moon!


----------



## FlowerFairy

:rofl: Im just waiting for our Chinese food to come and having a proper glass of Rose!!1 I need to relax. x


----------



## Nits

Jenna, I like your plan! As long as she isn't born on Monday 14th, I'm fine with it. I really don't want to share my bday with my baby 0.o
So of course that may be when she's born :haha:

It's a little freaky to think that my parents and us made babies at the same time, just 27 years apart O_O

My c-section is scheduled for the 17th.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I got a picture of the Supermoon and been out for some belly rubbing :rofl:
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/89ac87dd.jpg


----------



## Boothh

Jai - no its not toystory but it is buzz colours and he is absolutely obsessed with you story so it was perfect! It was reduced to £50 from £150 so I really couldn't pass it up (well technically his nanny bought it him for Easter haha) he's spent all day playing in it and taking all his toys up and down the slide lol! Stuart is going to put up his trampoline tomorrow if it stays dry!

And im totally down with your planning :haha:

Nic - I can just picture over due women up and down the country walking up and down the streets in their pjs rubbings their bellies :haha:

I thought my waters went earlier but no I just peed myself AGAIN! The pressure on my bladder is ridiculous a the moment! I constantly need a wee!!

We had a nice relaxing night watching bgt and eating ice cream :) just got in bed now with jesses choice of film (finding nemo) hoping he goes to sleep soon and we can put him in his own bed and get some adult time :rofl: it will be even worse with 2 babies in the bed!! x

I'm planning to sort all the maternity clothes out that I found recently tomorrow and stick them up to sell somewhere, figured I could spend my week doing that and then I'll have some spare money to get myself some bits until I fit back in my normal clothes! x


----------



## frangi33

oh booth, did u see the synchronised swimmers on BGT? It's my company who owns the tank they we're in :) Hence why baby cant come till saturday next week coz thats when the finals are - so Jenna my slot of Sunday is fine thanks!


----------



## Boothh

Ohh I did! DH loved them (obviously!) what do you do frangi? Xx


----------



## Nits

:haha: :haha: Becki, stop peeing yourself!

=P


----------



## Boothh

Seriously I have a 'was that my waters leaking... Oh no it's just pee' moment about 3 times a day :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Eeeek!!! Go look at kendras fb xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Looks like we finally have a May baby! Congrats Kendra!!! 

Meghan, we can swap Tues and Wed! ;)


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't have anyone on FB (I'm a philistine and don't like it lol) so can't wait for Kendra's update. Congratulations :thumbup:

Becki - I was looking at that climbing frame for Earl. I was afraid it would be a little small for him though as the ones at the local playpark are huge and he loves them lol. We're moving soon so will hopefully have a bigger garden and we can invest in some play equipment. Earl is all about 'Up', Cars or Monsters Inc, with a heavy dose of Toy story on the side lol. Anything Pixar and he's there for the full 9- mins. Comes in handy at times like now. I'm not in the mood to be up and playing, too early to be doing housework so I get BnB time and he gets his film :thumbup: Do you still co-sleep? We seriously could never do it with Earl. He likes his space too much. As it is we're going to have to invest in a new bed for him in the Autumn as he has outgrown his toddler bed (that's supposed to last until they're 4!). :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

Jesse loves the big climbing frames too but we have a playground at the end of the street so we dont have to go far :haha: I just wanted something to keep him entertained in the garden so i could get on with bits and bobs in the kitchen and be able to see him and him not be under my feet! I wanted to get him a swing, think that may be a birthday idea! I cried when he started to use the big boy swings a few weeks ago lol :(
Yes we still half and half co sleep, more and more he gets carried into his own bed once he is asleep though now, there isn't enough room with my being so big and he sleeps with his arms and legs out so we have to fit round him :haha: he went in his own bed last night 1am til just now 8am! He woke up at 4 and needed settling and a drink though! I'd love to have a baby that sleeps through! That was an extremely good night for jess xx


----------



## frangi33

lol not peeing myself yet but I'm a short while behind you ladies so ive got it all to come

boothh the tank is owned by my company we hire it out it was on league of their own on friday too :)

So we're there any full moon babies?


----------



## Nits

aimee, the first 20 minutes of UP make me cry more than any drama.

I don't have Kendra on FB, can anyone give us a quick update while we wait for hers???? :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> I don't have Kendra on FB, can anyone give us a quick update while we wait for hers???? :happydance:

One of her photos reads "Baby Jackson born at 11:51am 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 1/4 inches. Perfect baby boy :)" He was a Cinco de Mayo baby and she was up all night in labor so I guess he was a full moon baby too!

Looking forward to hearing how it all went once she collects herself. Finally, our first May baby in May!


----------



## bumpin2012

vespersonicca said:


> Looks like we finally have a May baby! Congrats Kendra!!!
> 
> Meghan, we can swap Tues and Wed! ;)

Thanks! :haha:


Had another Frustrating night. Painful bh all freakin night, 3 mins apart and now this morning, still getting them, but they aren't as painful. If this happens again tonight I'm going in. I know my Dr is on call tonight. I can't take another night without sleep because of this. Its been 3 weeks of this nonsense.


----------



## modo

We need to buy something for the garden. Our old house had a playground down the road but we don't have one here. It's B's birthday on the 21st so we will be getting him some outside stuff for his main presents. 

Congrats to Kendra!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww congratulations to Kendra - was she a blue or a yellow bump? 

Bumpin - (sorry I'm hopeless with names, esp at the moment lol) - good idea on giving them a call. Hopefully all the BH's are a good sign for your actual labour though. 

Is anyone getting anything like 'real' contractions? I had a bout of them at teatime tonight with full on period pain, backache, 4 mins apart....had 6 of them in a row as hubby started to get the counter out lol. Poor Earl didn't know what was going on and tbh I started to panic as hubby can now drive, but I don't think he can go all the way to Essex and back :wacko: Baby is now firmly under orders not to arrive before Thursday....and I WILL NOT be drinking any more RLT! lol :blush:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Huge Congrats to Kendra!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## modo

Don't know what contractions feel like a I was induced and epiduraled very early on in the process. Your def like the real deal :shock:

I have been having bh that are stronger then ever before. I didn't get them last time with Bobby but I am pretty sure they are BH as they tend to stop if I move. They are pretty ouchie though, I was surprised. My hoohaa has been pretty stingy lately. Is that normal?


----------



## bumpin2012

Aimee: what you describe as "real" contractions, have been my bh for nearly 24 hours now... 3 mins apart, but they just dont get any stronger.


----------



## aimee-lou

bumpin2012 said:


> Aimee: what you describe as "real" contractions, have been my bh for nearly 24 hours now... 3 mins apart, but they just dont get any stronger.

I really do feel for you hun - I was in labour for 43 hours in total with Earl, and that was bad enough. :hugs: I really do hope you either get a break or move on soon, just so they stop for you, or you feel like you're achieving something. 

Mine I think were caused by baby engaging further. Bump has dropped, bottom is now lower and baby has been wriggling like crazy reminiscent of when a dog gets it's head stuck down a hole :haha:. Hubby can feel legs, feet and even toes in the gap that's been created. I have been resting all evening (apart from Earl shouting 'Mummy, Mummy, Mummy, Mummy' repeatedly about an hour ago. I go up to see and find him half fallen out of bed, propping himself up on his arms, well and truly stuck. I couldn't help but laugh out loud. :haha:) and eaten far too much ben and jerry's! :blush:


----------



## Nits

I'll go through the threads in a little bit, I just wanted to say: Holy pelvic pressure, Batman! I can hardly walk. It just started this afternoon. My mom is saying that my bump looks a lot lower too O_O

I think it's time for me to start packing my bag. I was in denial, but this baby can be here any day now. I doubt I'll go into labot before my scheduled c-section, though, but this pelvic pressure plus the on and off cramping I've been having today made me realize I am almost 38 weeks. How did that happen???


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> Bump has dropped, bottom is now lower and baby has been wriggling like crazy reminiscent of when a dog gets it's head stuck down a hole :haha:.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Nits said:


> I'll go through the threads in a little bit, I just wanted to say: Holy pelvic pressure, Batman! I can hardly walk. It just started this afternoon. My mom is saying that my bump looks a lot lower too O_O
> 
> I think it's time for me to start packing my bag. I was in denial, but this baby can be here any day now. I doubt I'll go into labot before my scheduled c-section, though, but this pelvic pressure plus the on and off cramping I've been having today made me realize I am almost 38 weeks. How did that happen???

Yep yep! I got major pressure when this baby engaged. I tend to get pressure feelings later in the afternoon. The cramping and all that... time to pack your bag BUT it could still be weeks so pack and then relax! :flower:


I was in bed talking with DH on Friday and got a series of 4 cramp-like pains that were about 4 min apart. I wasn't quite convinced they were contractions when they just stopped anyway. I hated how I felt disappointed. I didn't have any BH I could feel with my first so I've been kind of assuming that when I get contractions again this time it will be the labor. Thankfully it was just a short time though and they didn't come back. I'd hate to have to wonder all the time. Went to take a sauna with DH to relax afterwards.


----------



## Boothh

Seems like all the babies are getting ready now! I couldn't sit down properly or walk yesterday afternoon cus I had such bad pressure pains, he keeps wriggling and I think he's pressing on nerves cus it hurts my legs like mad when he shuffles a certain way!

Up early on bank holiday watching finding nemo :haha:

Plan for today is finish hospital bags and pack jess bag! 4 sleeps!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh said:


> Seems like all the babies are getting ready now! I couldn't sit down properly or walk yesterday afternoon cus I had such bad pressure pains, he keeps wriggling and I think he's pressing on nerves cus it hurts my legs like mad when he shuffles a certain way!
> 
> Up early on bank holiday watching finding nemo :haha:
> 
> Plan for today is finish hospital bags and pack jess bag! 4 sleeps!!!

Up not too early (didn't get my lie in but Earl didn't get up til 8.30 anyway :happydance:) watching Monsters Inc. lol :haha: Think we should start the Pixar appreciation society! lol 

Hubby took it upon himself yesterday to get the cot down out of the loft - he just about managed it without killing himself (he's A LOT better than what he was) and we now have the cot assembled in our room. I was worried because if the LO is as big or bigger than Earl then the Moses Basket just isn't going to cut it for more than a couple of weeks. :wacko: We now have the cot, and the travel cot is within reach too so can get that down when it's required (i.e. when the moses is definitely too small and needs replacing lol). Just have to sort out the room today as at the moment the cot is simply obstructing traffic lol. :haha: 

Nits - I packed my bags a couple of weeks ago, and now it's annoying me that things I'm looking for are in there lol. I think it's probably better to have left it. Re: pelvic pressure.....there are times I feel like I'm walking like John Wayne lol. I also get sciatica a little (usually if I turn too quickly or something). I don't remember when/if this happened last time but hubby is sure it was very close to the end. :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

At least I'm getting a break from bloody toy story :haha: jess calls monsters inc 'monster sink' lmao and goes on about 'mika zowski' :rofl: 
He's outside in the garden already on his 'bouncy-line' so I took the opportunity to stay in bed and DH has just brought me up a cup of tea! Probably cus he thinks I might cook him breakfast if he does that :haha:

We haven't even got a cot I chucked it when we moved last year :dohh: jess was in the swinging crib til about 5months though (when he did sleep on his own!) so think we'll be okay for a while!

I'm the same with the hosp bags too though I'm going to finish them and not open them again after today! I keep going in like when I can't find the hair brush etc cus I know there's one in there and then forgetting to put things back! 

Think we will try get to the big park today too while DH is off! He's excited cus he only has to work 3 days this week and then he gets two weeks off lol! x


----------



## Nits

Well , I woke up at 4 am because I could hear a little mouse in my room (did I mention we live in the forest?). I've been up since then.

Last night my mom Helped me organize all if amy's things and prepare te bags. Everything is ready now! Now I'll just sit back and wait, and wait and wait ... :haha:

I wish I had a toddler to wstch pixar movies with at 4 in the morning


----------



## vespersonicca

:brat: blah. Can't this baby just get here already? I was so hoping I wouldn't get too impatient but waiting for this kind of life changing event makes everything else kind of feel like it's on hold. I'm so glad I'm not in pain really or anything but I'm over being pregnant.


----------



## Boothh

Nits - you will do before it feels like 2 minutes has passed! 
Eek mice! We used to have some living in the garden walk at our old house but luckily they never came inside that I know of, I'm not too worried about them here because even though we live in the country and the garden backs on to fields, there are chickens in next doors garden so our garden has cats in it all day and foxes all night so I hope that will keep the nice away! :haha:

I've felt really sick all morning, hope I'm not getting a big as well as this silly cold! Just made DH run me a bath, I can't get comfortable because of this horrible pressure between my legs and in my bum, think he must be engaged now!! Then when I get out I'm going to force myself to do the hospital bags properly! x


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca said:


> :brat: blah. Can't this baby just get here already? I was so hoping I wouldn't get too impatient but waiting for this kind of life changing event makes everything else kind of feel like it's on hold. I'm so glad I'm not in pain really or anything but I'm over being pregnant.

I know what you mean! Kind of feels like life is on pause at the moment! 4 days left and it seems like four weeks as everything is dragging! Then they are born and it's like fast forward!! Not much longer now for any of us! xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey!! Still here too!!! :growlmad: Im fed up now, I ache, my pelvis is broken into a million pieces :rofl:
Ana - You can have my toddler for a bit if you want!!! He's cute and likes watching TV!!!

Well just waiting now. Got a Sweep at 41+1 on Thursday. Got backache and period pains now but that's the norm for me this time it seems Im too tired to make a big post so I just wish you all well xxxx


----------



## vespersonicca

What ever happened to this +14/-14 days... seems like they got it wrong and meant due date + eternity! I can't believe hardly any babies are here yet. Ridiculous. 

Becki, at least you know the day. That must be such a relief! It's on my due date. I am trying to tell myself that I'll be a week over like with my son. Then maybe I won't go ballistic when the due date comes and goes. I'm just battling with the never ending fatigue... and the worst is that I know that birthing isn't going to make that go away...

:rofl :Ana, you can have my toddler too. He loves youtube. Give him an ipad and he's out of your hair for 5 min... sometimes longer. :rofl: 

Nic, I sincerely hope you don't need your sweep. What in the blazes it that baby of your waiting for ?!?!?!


----------



## vespersonicca

Oh, and does anyone else have people say stupid effing things to them like "Oh, still in one piece, huh?"??? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I had 2 people within 5 min of walking out the door this morning ask me that. Um, isn't it obvious that I am you bloomin' ***/%/=)?!? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## FlowerFairy

NO idea what she's waiting for and yes I'm sick of the silly questions :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I completely agree with everyone - it must be the day - I am in pain, pelvis is broken in a million pieces too I am grumpy emotional and want to meet my baby and I am not even overdue yet so feel sorry for those of you that are :hugs: hang in there it won't be long for any of you - Becki hit it on the head with the dragging and then the fast forward button it is so annoyingly true!

Monique - my MIL always asks me if I am still in one piece it really pees me off!! I hate dumb questions!!

Nic your gorgeous girl needs to come now please!!!! come on sweetie we all want to see you xxxx

So jumping jacks it seems it is ladies :rofl:


----------



## vespersonicca

:cry::rofl::cry::rofl::cry::rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Another May Baby!!!!!!!! :happydance: Not me though! xxx


----------



## Boothh

Yaay! They are arriving! Slowly though...


----------



## FlowerFairy

My turn tonight. Ok? Dont anyone dare get in their first :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

I was actually thinking that earlier I'm going to feel really bad if you havnt had baby D by the time I go in on Friday x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Whoooooooooo????? Have I missed something on FB?? :hissy:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> I was actually thinking that earlier I'm going to feel really bad if you havnt had baby D by the time I go in on Friday x

So you should!!!!! :winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> Whoooooooooo????? Have I missed something on FB?? :hissy:

She wont mind, Bumpin2012 had her baby!!!! This morning at 5.01am. A boy. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

I just seeeeen!!!!! :wohoo: congrats Meghan!!!! Did she know she was having a :blue: baby?? Or was she :yellow:?

Awwww Nic I hope you are next!!! :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

She was team yellow!!! I must update the first post!

I feel crampy ect tonight, but have done for a few days. It will be soon Im sure xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee:


----------



## Boothh

She has to come out soooon! 

Ive had cramps and horrible back ache all night but they aren't going anywhere, just abit too bad to sleep through though so going to be in for a fun night! x


----------



## Nits

:happydance: Meghan!!!!

He's gorgeous too!

Thanks everyone for offering your toddlers to me :rofl:

My chiropractor appointment felt really good today. I know she hasn't turned but at least my pelvis feels better. 
I have another long appointment tomorrow, they'll do a growth ultrasound. I'll let you know how everything is gioing bu based on how hungry I've been lately, I am positive she's growing just fine :haha:

Pre-op on Friday O_O

Nic, I love the pic of you and noah sticking your tongue out.


----------



## KendraNoell

Eeek thanks ladies for doing the updates for me! I had a three day stay for a vaginal birth which is kinda long IMO but unfortunately baby came WAY too fast and they weren't able to do an episiotomy in time so I have 2nd degree lacerations on my perenium and let me tell you if the Dr says he wants to cut let him do it instead of your body ripping!!! I guess I had a lip on my cervix and they weren't sure if it would tear as baby came out and before they could really guess what would happen he came anyway.

From my first real contraction to the time he came out was less than 10 hours. My contractions were coming so hard I couldn't think about anything other than an epidural and so glad I did, I would have probably passed out from the pain.

I have a longer birth story on my pregnancy journal and pictures if anyone wants to follow over there :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/741088-first-pregnancy-33.html#post17807549


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance: Meghan! Another baby! More to come! :happydance:

Read your story Kendra and posted there. Glad you are home and settling in. Just keep hydrated and medicated for a bit and you'll pull through. The first 2 weeks are the worst but I promise it gets much better!!!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats kendra xxx just read your birth story! I had a 3rd/4th degree tear with jess so I feel your pain, definitely get yourself some laxatives, they really help xx hope you are settling in well with baby Jackson at home! He is adorable xx


----------



## Boothh

I've had the worst nights sleep :( backache, period pains, bh, and restless legs, plus jess in our bed from midnight. I didn't sleep til 2am then was woken up at 5 cus jesses nappy leaked and we had to change the sheets :dohh: now been woken up by DH at 6.30 getting ready for work and I'm wide awake and in pain now.


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow it's getting busy in here now lol - congrats Meghan!! :thumbup: 

Kendra - Congrats again - you'll be fine soon enough and with that beautiful boy to distract you, time will fly. Enjoy those cuddles xxxx

Becki - I had another set of contractions last night. I actually started to panic a bit. Baby is simply not allowed to come now! lol. Sleep wasn't too bad as a result though as I was so frazzled I passed out apart from a couple of toilet breaks lol. Earl came through just before 7, so not too bad. Just think....only 3 more sleeps (if you can sleep) and you'll get your body back. :thumbup:

Anyone else an emotional wreck? I am crying at everything. I feel incredibly guilty as everything is geared towards the new baby coming, and Earl is suffering. He came through this morning really sad that 'Baby take Mummy away?' I literally broke down and I'm welling up again just typing it. We're going to have a Mummy/Earl day today. Park, followed by shops, followed by PlayDoh lol. Hubby is revising all day so I need to get him out of the house for a bit anyway. it's just so wet and miserable - wish the weather would cheer up a bit. 

Endocrinologist tomorrow - appointment at 11. I get the joy of being weighed (do at every appointment) so I will officially see how much weight I've gained. :wacko: Not sure I want to know.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww I will go read it now Kendra :hugs: glad you are home!

Becki - I hope it doesn't amount to anything and you can get some rest later :hugs:

Aimee - Again I hope baby holds off a couple days for you - don't feel bad at all Earl will soon adjust and realise what it is all about :hugs: they are tougher than you think.

Ana - hope all is okay at growth scan!

:hugs: for everyone else!

I have MW appt today and another sweep :haha: I hope it does something but with my history of failed sweeps in both pregnancies I would bet not!! Baby has been more wriggly again so that is all good...I too had achy back and period cramps but nothing amounted of anything - SPD was sooooo hideous yday I could barely move :cry: hoping it isn't too bad today - right must get out of bed etc and take JT to nursery and get the MW!! Have a good day everyone! x


----------



## Nits

Kendra, he's here :happydance: congrats!!! Sorry about the tear. 

I'm joining the insomnia train. I wake up and my mind won't stop racing. Stupid nexistent maternity laws in the US, I'm constantly worried about money :(

Last night I dreamed that my baby was 2 days old and I hadn't met her yet :S
But as soon as I saw her, we started breast feeding, so it wasn't that bad of a dream :) 

Still feeling crampy and having a lot of pelvic pressure. I'm excited my mom is coming with us to the growth ultrasound.


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - that's such a terrifying thought though haha!
I know what you mean, I think jess is getting annoyed with every time anything new comes in the house and it's for baby not for him, I'm sure they will adjust though, I'm just planning to make him as involved as possible and have him my helper, we've been calling the baby 'jesses baby' for ages too and trying to explain things. *At the moment he's more bothered about trying to climb into the modes basket every chance he gets :haha:

Jai - sorry your spd is playing up, not long now though, hope your appointment goes well and sweep does something! xx

Cramps not really regular but they are quite painful, I still have a cold and sore throat too :( I want it to clear up quickly because I don't like the thought of the baby catching a cold as soon as he's born!
Right I MUST do the bags today! Somebody shout at me if I don't!
DH is in trouble too because he's been secretly eating the hospital snacks I bought for him, I'm not going to get him more now he can just starve while I eat mine :rofl:*


----------



## FlowerFairy

Morning. Im off to Soft play today so I shall read your birth story in a bit Kendra! Well done tho xxx
Nothing to report, surprisingly :haha:


----------



## Nits

Morning!

It's 4:15 am here. Been up since 2. Only slept 2 hours tonight.

I am now having hot cocoa and a ham and cheese sandwich :haha: I'll go back to bed and i'm planning on sleeping until noon, when I have to leave for my appointment.


----------



## Boothh

Mm ham and cheese sandwiches haha, been eating lots of those recently! Woken up starving this morning, I'm going to convince jess its a good idea to go back to bed and watch a film soon :haha:


----------



## Nits

hahaha, you should buy Pixar stocks.


----------



## Boothh

We're actually planning on getting Disney stocks soon so we can get discount in the parks :haha: crazy disney fan here!


----------



## vespersonicca

Ham and cheese yum! I've been a peanut butter freak lately, mostly with apples and bananas since I quit eating unhealthy sweets on weekdays. Still very pregnant over here in Finland but at least it is a GORGEOUS sunny day. Just got back from the park and now time for a nap!


----------



## Boothh

It's sunny here but rained this morning so typically the garden is wet! :(
I've half done the bags now!! :happydance: just need to do jesses bag, the snack bag and remember to buy some lansinoh lol I have a checklist too of things to put in on Thursday, like makeup, my book, dressing gown, charger and pillow! 
Hopefully I won't forget anything! x
Still not got a steriliser plug either so need to sort that out today!


----------



## sharon0302

Well just been admitted to hospital high bp and protein in urine. Being induced tonight.


----------



## vespersonicca

sharon0302 said:


> Well just been admitted to hospital high bp and protein in urine. Being induced tonight.

Good luck!! I hope the inducing works right away and you have a safe happy birth! :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Sharon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Has anyone been induced? Just wondering what's ahead of me!


----------



## Boothh

Good luck Sharon! Hope it all goes smoothly xxx I havnt been induced so no advice but I hope it doesn't take too long for you xx


----------



## vespersonicca

There are a lot of ways to induce so I'd do some reading about the different kinds. Sweeps, breaking the waters, oxytocin hormone...


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmm Ham and Cheese Sarnies!!! YUMMERS :munch: I have been having those with lots of coleslaw!!! mmmmmmmm

Good luck Sharon - I was induced and it went well, it might be different in NI but normally they perform a CTG for half hour(a recording of babys heartbeat) to ensure baby is happy and to get a baseline they then examine you and give you either 1mg or 2mg of prostin gel or sometimes leave in a tampon type thing (everywhere is a bit different) then they would monitor baby again for half hour then allow you to wander around the grounds for an hour or so, get you back for another CTG - and then just intermittently monitor you! After 6hrs of applying first lot of gel they will reassess your cervix and either apply more gel or if labouring leave you to labour or if nothing is happening but they can break your waters they will do that an insert a hormone drip. normally women with signs of Pre Eclampsia like you labour very well with being induced, best advice I have is just tpo stay as relaxed as possible :hugs:

:wohoo: for the sunshine I have just had :icecream: and gone for lunch before yummers!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have my first pre-op today at 3 I guess to talk about somthing not sure Kailee was everywhere when the nurse was trying to explain what it was about, I also have another one on saturday and I have no idea what it is even for either I think its just blood work.


----------



## Jai_Jai

How is everyone??? I had another sweep today and my cervix is sore now but no movement :cry:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nothing new and no sweep till 41+1 Booooo!
How come some of you get sweeps before Due date? xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have severe SPD so they are trying to bring on labour - I assume everyone else who has a sweep before 41wks has an obstetric concern/problem or they wouldn't be getting a sweep as its not normal practice - plus tbh they don't bloody work before your EDD :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Jai_Jai said:


> I have severe SPD so they are trying to bring on labour - I assume everyone else who has a sweep before 41wks has an obstetric concern/problem or they wouldn't be getting a sweep as its not normal practice - plus tbh they don't bloody work before your EDD :rofl:

I hope yours does work!!! I've never had SPD thank fully, but my pelvis hurts now so I cant imagine the pain you must go through xx


----------



## Boothh

Hope these babies arrive soon! I'm getting annoyed with baby D now! :rofl: keeping us all waiting!! xxxx


----------



## Boothh

Ps 3 more sleeps!!! 

Lunch with my friend tomorrow, then Thursday is midwife in the morning and dropping jess off with my mum and having our last supper so to speak! Shit it feels really scary and close now! Excuse my language xx


----------



## Nits

Booth, good job on making the bags. 

Sharon, I have no advice but good luck !!!


Everyone else, hang in there! I am feeling like crap today, like I was run over by a truck :haha: husband thinks it means baby will be born soon but I am not so hopeful.

My ultrasound went great! In the last few weeks she's gone from 20% to 50% 
She's estimated to be 7 lbs, give or take one pound either way. She looks good and healthy. Dh and I met with the OB, we really like her, which is good considering she's cutting me open :haha:
Pre-op on Friday!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im so tired and sore today. Went for pre-op to be told it wasn't even necessary to have one today as they wouldn't let them do blood work till saturday so im really sore from having to bus there for basically no reason then go and do some shopping after. Not to mention LO is really active and her moving is pretty painful now


----------



## Boothh

Glad your ultra sound went well nits! It must be a relief! Xxx

Sorry your feeling crap purple_kiwi! My consultant booked me on the wrong pre op date so I couldn't have my bloods done either, I have to have them on Friday when I get there now and be last on the list! :/


Nic - I dreamt I was reading your birth announcement last night, hope I'm right haha and she's arrived!!

Finding nemo for us this morning lol! I'm so tired xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Sorry no announcement!! But it is 41 weeks and she cant have her brothers beating her so we will see!! :rofl: x


----------



## Boothh

Aw it was a really good birth story too you would've loved it haha, it was like I woke up at 3am for the loo, waters broke when downstairs and had her on the sofa, then made the midwives a brew when they arrived :rofl: xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: sounds like a great birth story there Becki - lets hope it is that simple Nic!

Sorry you are feeling fed up and crap Kiwi!! :( Hope you feel better soon!

Nic thanks I hope it does too but it hasn't yet and I don't feel hopeful of it and have no symptoms! I have been booked in for induction on Sunday now so shitting it about that :shock: didn't sleep last night and I have gone to bed again now :haha: FX baby will come before pleeeease


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SOMEONE POPPED!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know!!! How exciting!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

FlowerFairy said:


> Sorry no announcement!! But it is 41 weeks and she cant have her brothers beating her so we will see!! :rofl: x

:haha:


----------



## Nits

I knooooooow :happydance: :) 

Becky, you should works a fortune teller!!!! How exciting!

Jenna, did u say you're getting induced this Saturday?

Becki and purple, I am scheduled for my pre op this Friday but surgery isn't until next Thursday, now I'm concerned they may have booked me too early. I have to go back next tuesday anyway...

Yaaay for everyone popping! Amy was being super active for grandma last night, my mom couldn't be happier :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Becki you should - I should def not none of my predictions worked :dohh:

I am being induced this Sunday - I have to call first to check they have room for me but yes if all okay and nothing happens before it is this Sunday :shock:


----------



## Boothh

I've not even checked fb yet haha but I'm so excited I'm off to look! Wonder who I dream about tonight LOL xx


----------



## Boothh

Wow can't believe all the babies are arriving!

Nits - they said the bloods need to be less than a week old so as long as there's less tha a week between it should be fine!

Wow Jenna! Hey at least you won't be the last one in here this time :haha: do you mind to be induced again or would you prefer to go on your own?

I can't believe tomorrow is the last day I'll have one baby! Just been and bought my lansinoh and a bottle brush! So apart from the mattress and steriliser cord im all done now lol x


----------



## Jai_Jai

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Dream about me tonight please :yipee: ummmm because induction was easy last time I wouldn't mind that if it is going to be the same situation but you never know :shrug: I am worried and I would love nothing more than to go naturally for many many reasons but just because I want to do it on my own, feel kinda cheated not having ever just "gone into labour" :cry: I guess I could opt not to be induced and wait it out but I really can't go overdue again it was just too painful last time :(

Ooooooh Becki you are all ready how exciting!! Have you finished the bags now? I can't believe we are all popping it feels like yday we were having 20wk scans :shock: gone soooo quickly!!! 

I have altered FB - can someone have a look and see what you can see on my wall/timeline thingy and see if you can post on ANYTHING? I have had a dodgey stalker from real life find me on here and I am worried something will get written on FB before we have told my SIL who is in NZ so I have tried to restrict everything but it doesn't seem to be the same as when it was a norm wall with this silly timeline stuff :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

You can post on your statuses but not directly on your wall xx


----------



## Boothh

I just need to put the things in I can't out in til before we go like chargers etc, jesses bag needs some toys but we can put those in before we leave tomorrow! Eek!

I don't think induction is really very different though I never got induced, I feel abit like that about the fact my waters never broke with Jesse and obv they won't this time so I'll never know what it will feels like! Stupid I know! At least you don't have all that horrible waiting though, I can remember coming in after I'd had jess and seeing everyone getting more and more desperate! You don't want that again xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: for being done woop!

Thanks re the FB thing!

Yes you are right and it is much more organised, like dropping off JT at my parents for the weekend and going off to have a baby :haha: If induction happens like it did with me last time then I don't think there is much difference at all and I did like it you know being there from start and avoiding the should I go in or shouldn't I thing.....but I just worry it won't work or be straight forward or end up in an emergency section or something :shock: but you are right!! Definitely do not want to be the last one again that was awful!! xxxx


----------



## Boothh

Sure it will go easy, your body already knows what to do this time so it should be easier! 
That's what I like about the section the fact its all calm and easy on jess, he's just going to my mums and coming back to his baby brother!

Today has really dragged though I bet tomorrow will too, it reminds me of Christmas as a kid, the few days before christmas eve I found it harder and harder to sleep! Tomorrow I'm going to be bouncing off the walls! The midwife is coming tomorrow around 10-11 so that will split the day abit, I suppose I can concentrate on cleaning the house and changing the bedding etc so everything is nice and clean for when we get home, get the Moses basket out and put it next to the bed and put everything out ready on the changing station :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Just realised its our 10 month wedding anniversary today too, wow can't believe that it's
been nearly a year! Time goes fast when you're having fun eh :haha:


----------



## modo

Wow Booth! How exciting! I can't believe how quickly it's happened :hugs:


----------



## Nits

Only one more day, Becki!

Jenna, why are they inducing you? I don't remember, sorry.

Everything quiet here, same pelvic pain (horrible), same random cramps. Baby girls is happily dancing around in my belly.
DH told em off yesterday for going out without a cell phone.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello!!!
As most of you know my Little lady Saskia Rose Arrived today!! Born at home at 13.37pm weighing 8lb 6oz. Labour started at 10am!! No pain relief not even Gas and Air!!
Will do a birth story tomorrow
xxx


----------



## Boothh

Can't wait to read your birth story! You did amazing! Well done! No pain relief!! Saskia is beautiful, hope she's settling in well and you get some rest tonight xxx


----------



## Nits

I love the name, Nic. And she's such a cutie! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I can NOT believe how some of you made it without any pain meds, you all are my heroes. I couldn't even do it WITH meds, had to go for the epi. It all feels like a blur now but the pain was so so so bad.


----------



## Boothh

It's different for everybody isn't it! Even the same person labors differently each time! Healthy mummy and baby is all that matters however you get to the end :flower: you did a great job kendra xxx

TOMORROW!!!! :happydance: my baby is coming tomorrow!


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay for Saskia! Kendra, exactly what Becki said. It's different for everyone. I was in A LOT of pain with my first and also ended with an epidural, an episiotomy, tearing, and a suction cup birth. This time could go the same or completely different! It's frustrating not knowing what to expect. 

As for me, I had a little bout with insomnia last night. I was just super worried. :( DH's hand woke me and he was burning up! I got out the thermometer and he had 38.2°C (fever). It's broke now since I got him meds and cold water ASAP but I'm so worried now that he will be ill and this labor will start! I'm not sure he can come be my birth partner with a fever. :cry: It's really stressing me out! I know that no one at the hospital is going to come take his temperature and tell him to go home but it's probably not safe for the baby... :nope: but I must have the same germs too... I'm just not sick. Not sure what to think! He's home from work to get well.


----------



## sharon0302

Seth was born 2.52am 9 th May. Birth was bit traumatic but we got through he was undersized at 5 lb 4.5 oz but taking between 30-50ml every 2 hours to try to correct that. Will post pic when get on computer.


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Sharon :happydance:

Vesper - hope your OH is better soon :( we've all been sick this week with a cold in our house so I've been worrying were all going to make the baby sick but we all seem to be clearing up now! Hopefully it's just a 24hr thing for your OH and he doesn't pass it to you xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats Sharon! Keep us posted.


----------



## aimee-lou

Ladies! I go away for 24 hours and you all start to pop!! :wacko: 

No news from here as yet. Hubby's exams went well, and I'm actually feeling better than I was. The contraction bouts seem to have stopped, and I feel very relaxed (especially now hubby is back to normal). Went to hospital yesterday for my appointment with the endo consultant. Last appointment for me prior to birth (well, hopefully lol - have a MW appointment booked for 21st for a sweep but hoping not to need it as hubby has an exam that day so will have to turn it down :dohh:) 

Endo has signed me off as healthy and good to go to MLBU too! :thumbup: It was kind of a formality but I now have 3 seperate sign offs! :wacko: 

Becki - Good luck tomorrow and enjoy tonight! :thumbup:

Nic - Congratulations on Saskia and well done. Sounds like a dream of a birth and can't wait to read the story later.

Sharon - congratulations on your little boy! Love the name!! xx


----------



## Boothh

Thanks Aimee! Lad your hubby's exam went well and hopefully you won't need that sweep!

I am cleaning and organising today, been up since 4.50am! Jess is being very clingy! Think he knows something happening, can probably sense my restlessness! It's just me and him til DH picks us up at 6.30! He's picking my sister up on the way as she's babysitting at my mums for jess tonight, the day is dragging so bad!! Cant believe it's only 11am!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Flowerfairy- :happydance: Welcome to the world saskia.

Congrats to the others that have had their babies :hugs:

Booth- How are you feeling about tomorrow? x


----------



## Boothh

I'm just scared I won't be able to bf, I didn't manage it last time so I'm abit apprehensive! Not scared about the actual surgery either it's just the recovery I'm scared about and also how the heck I'll cope with 2 babies!! I'm worried how jess is going to react and how he will cope with having to 'share' me, it's all abit daunting at the moment xx


----------



## future_numan

just dropping in to say I had our little man last Saturday 5th ..
I posted his very quick delivery story in the birth forum.
Harrison Cash Edwards weighed 8lbs 6oz..


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats future numan

Booth- :hugs: Is your OH taking paternity leave so he can look after you? I can totally empathise with the worrying about bfing I wasn't successful last time either and I am realy hoping I will be this time. The advice I have been given with regards to making sure the older sibling doesn't feel left out is keep them included as muc as possible. I know that babies get lots of pressies from friends/family so I am buying Aidan a 'big brother' present so that he feels special too. And little things like asking him to get a nappy for me etc, asking him to 'help' me when Oliver is crying like singing etc. I'm sure it will be fine though hun :hugs: x


----------



## Boothh

I've got him a present from the baby which I know he will love planning to give it him when he comes to the hospital! Yeah DH is off now til the 28th so it's worked out well having him on a Friday cus we get an extra weekend! Hopefully I'll be up and about by the time he goes back! xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats Future!

Good luck tomorrow Becki! I'm really excited for you!


----------



## Nits

Congrats, Sharon and Future!!!

Vesper, how's your OH feeling??? :hugs:

Becki, :happydance: only one more sleep =D I can't wait to see the photos.


Soooo, I am just back from the hospital :dohh:
I woke up at 4 in the morning with an awful headache and nauseas. At 5 I called the midwife, since those are signs of pre-eclampsia (together with my high blood pressure). They told me to take some tylenol and call them back in an hour if nothing changed. 
Well, I felt even worse. My DH had to email his professor to postpone a final he was supposed to take today and he drove me to the hospital. We had the bags and everything in the car, just in case.
I was feeling like crap. They had me in the hospital for four hours, did blood tests and urine tests and an NST. Everything came back great, I don't have preeclampsia :happydance:
bad news is that it may be the flu =S 
I can't have the flu right before my surgery!

Anyway, I am feeling a lot better now but it was quite the scare. We thought she might be born today if my blood work didn't come back good.


----------



## anti

Glad everything is ok nits!

I had a sweep today... Feeling a bit violated if I'm honest! Hoping it works though coz I'm booked in to have another one on Monday and I really don't want another one!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi everyone. Congrats FN :happydance: once I get some time I will update first page!!
We're doing well. Noah is not being too bad few tantrums but. All in all he's ok. He just wants to hold her all the time!!!!
Struggling with after pains. Managed blooming labour without pain relief but these pains make me cry :(. 
Good luck tomorrow Becki, can't wait to see your Announcement xxx. 

Sorry if missed anything I'm rushing cos Saskia will be awake soon. Love to you all and good luck xx


----------



## Nits

I am becoming very antisocial. My friends keep calling me and I don't even want to answer their phone calls. I am not being mean, I don't feel like talking or going anywhere. I just want to be home with my husband...


----------



## Boothh

Im up!! Getting ready to go and meet our baby boy!
I'm having a baby today!!!! ( watch now there will be loads of emergencys and we will get pushed back lol! ) 
Arghhhh!! Ive hardly slept and got such bad butterfly's! 
I was updating my status on fb with jess at 9cm dilated haha so dont worry you won't be uninformed for long :haha: xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Happy due date to me! OH had a low grade fever through the night but it seems to have broken now and he's been feeling better. He's home again today sick but he was going to be here anyway to watch our toddler. I have the midwife this morning and another weight estimate with a doctor at the hospital this afternoon! I'm just happy to get some new info about dilation etc. since I'll also have an internal exam. 

Go Becki go! Good luck with everything and I hope it all goes well. 

Hang in there Nic. I've heard the contractions after labor for the second child or third+ are more painful than for a first timer. Not looking forward to that at all. Hope they go away soon! 

Ana, it's fine to be antisocial! ;) This is a special time for you and your DH. PLus, I find that people at this point can be SO irritating with their stupid questions and we are hormonal storms! Just relax and enjoy. Just wait til she gets here! It really goes feel like the world stops! I hear it's not quite the same with #2 since you have a routine and things but I remember it felt so odd with #1...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Happy due date vesper

Nits- That ust have been so scary glad it wasn't pre eclampsia though, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Booth- Eeeeek so excited for you :happydance: x


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Ana, it's fine to be antisocial! ;) This is a special time for you and your DH. PLus, I find that people at this point can be SO irritating with their stupid questions and we are hormonal storms! Just relax and enjoy. Just wait til she gets here! It really goes feel like the world stops! I hear it's not quite the same with #2 since you have a routine and things but I remember it felt so odd with #1...

Happy due date :happydance: your LO will be here soon =D
How are you feeling about the birth, Monique? 

I'm ok with being antisocial right now :haha: it's just very strange because it happened overnight. All of a sudden I didn't want to talk to or see anyone. It really coincided with her dropping and with my pelvic pressure. I think my body knows something is up.

I am looking forward to updates from Becki =D

ps OT: I don't know what they did to B&B but they broke half of it :cry:


----------



## vespersonicca

Back from the midwife and the hospital. Baby is supposedly around the 4kg mark. I guess that's not big since the doctor said that we won't be doing anything to induce. It's just a waiting game now. I'm trying to just be happy with that and hold on to the peaceful feeling I have right now. Hope it doesn't switch back to major irritation and fatigue like I was having before. I'm just ready to meet my baby. I'm not too worried or anything anymore.


----------



## Nits

Hang in there =)
How often do doctors want to see you now?

Becki updated her fb status :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: everyone is popping!!! Hope you are all doing well!!

Happy Due Date Monique!!! :hugs:

Ana - I feel exactly the same and think it is normal when you are approaching babys arrival!! Glad you are okay though from the other night!

Congrats Future and Sharon (if I haven't said so already)

I am being induced for SPD - whoever asked sorry I forgot and can't look back! 

Having another sweep today as one last attempt before induction to try and do this aux natural!

Finally Congrats Becki he is just gorgeous!! Hope you recover well :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh I don't like the new BnB either it doesn't seem to work :shrug:

Monique - glad all okay :hugs: yes hopefully we can all stay relaxed now :haha: event though all desperate to meet our babies!! I haven't really slept for 2 nights, feel crampy and LO is being a rascal :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Really upset - I wrote a massive congrats etc post to everyone. I was so proud of it as I'm normally really lazy and will only look back a few posts. It took me ages, then the new BnB decided to lose said post and not allow me to sign in for another day. 

Basic jist was - I go away for 24 hours and look at all those babies. 

Congratulations to EVERYONE who has popped so far. It looks like May babies are beautiful babies so far! :thumbup: Also, hope that everyone so far has had straightforward births - it certainly seems that way and I'm trying to keep positive that it will be the same for me and all of the others left. Who is left? Who will be next? 

AFM - not a lot going on. We took delivery of our new car today and it's beautiful lol. Can't use it though as it has no tax and the insurance docs aren't through yet (going to check quickly before the PO shuts lol) so we can't strictly use it until Monday! :doh: Hopefully (If we don't end up illegally driving to hospital tonight/tomorrow lol) we're going to the fair tomorrow. Treat for Earl - he has been a little star and is currently making 'worms' with his play doh factory lol 

Hope we're all ok otherwise, and the babies are all well. :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

vespersonicca said:


> Back from the midwife and the hospital. Baby is supposedly around the 4kg mark....... I'm not too worried or anything anymore.

Earl was 4.2kg and was 9lb 6oz. Not overly big, but big enough lol. 

Glad you're relaxed.....it sounds like you've got it all under control xx


----------



## Nits

aaaaargh, aimee, I hate it when i lost posts like that >=(

Going to the hospital for my pre-op today! O_O Next thing I know it will be Thursday already and we will get to meet out little girl :happydance:
At one point yesterday the midwife thought maybe the baby had turned but no, she is just really low (her head is in my mid abdomen when it used to be right between my upper ribs). Midwife said she thinks baby is about 6.5 or 7 lb (3 kg), no more than that. I trust her hands. I was 3 kgs too, so I wouldn't be surprised. 

I am feeling like myself again. I don't know what happened yesterday with the headache and all but I felt awful. I'm glad it went away.


----------



## KendraNoell

Don't worry about feeling anti-social. For one, everyone will come and bug the crap out of you after the baby is born anyway, and these are the last days to relax with your husband before the baby comes, so cherish it.

I had put my leave from work in on Friday because I was only 38+4 thinking I could enjoy a week with my husband before baby came but then of course he came Saturday. Gotta love how that works.

Seems like everyone truly is popping now, I love it! So excited for every single one of us.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:



> Hang in there =)
> How often do doctors want to see you now?

Was this for me? I have a midwife appt next Wed. if I make it that long but that's it. Just waiting for the contractions to start. If I make it past 41 weeks then I'll schedule another time with the hospital for induction at closer to 42 weeks which is standard here.


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> Don't worry about feeling anti-social. For one, everyone will come and bug the crap out of you after the baby is born anyway, and these are the last days to relax with your husband before the baby comes, so cherish it.

 :haha::haha:

I've already had people ask me if they could come to the hospital. I said I didn't mind as long as they don't expect me to be very entertaining. 



vespersonicca said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there =)
> How often do doctors want to see you now?
> 
> Was this for me? I have a midwife appt next Wed. if I make it that long but that's it. Just waiting for the contractions to start. If I make it past 41 weeks then I'll schedule another time with the hospital for induction at closer to 42 weeks which is standard here.Click to expand...

Yeah, was for you =) 
I was wondering if they wanted to schedule an induction or how it works =)



Back from my pre-op. They said I can't have cameras in the operating room :(
6 more nights now ^_^


----------



## modo

Hi everyone :wave: I am still around just no internet and have lost long posts which has put me off :( 

Congrats to all the new Mommies and Good luck to anyone having a scheduled birth soon :hugs:

Things are coming together in the new house. Any ikea furniture order arrived and we are about half-way through assembling that. Waiting for another sofa and a few bits for the guest room which are not due to arrive til my due date :shock: Wouldn't it be funny they arrived while I was in labour :haha: Two deliveries in one day :rofl:


----------



## Nits

Oh jeez, I wouldn't want to be assembling IKEA furniture right now :haha:

I'm glad the house is coming together. I am super excited about our new house, we don't move until 1t of July, which is good, it gives me time to recover.
Amy will have a nursery, which she probably won't use :haha: but at least she'll have a closet and room for her clothes, which is non-existent right now O_O


----------



## purple_kiwi

So happy I officially got all my cloth diapers I bought in the mail this week. I also have my online courses I am doing.. Its just a few and they aren't that bad, assignments due around every 2 weeks so gives me time to work on them. One down fall my college failed to mention how much textbooks would cost which is a lot more then I thought so now Im budgeting like crazy to try and figure it out :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I am hoping we get to move soon! Originally we wanted to be out of this apartment we're in by the time Jackson is 6 months old but who knows now that our financial situation kind of took a dump on us :( But we only have a 1 bedroom so he would need his own room at some point.


----------



## modo

Nits said:


> Oh jeez, I wouldn't want to be assembling IKEA furniture right now :haha:
> 
> I'm glad the house is coming together. I am super excited about our new house, we don't move until 1t of July, which is good, it gives me time to recover.
> Amy will have a nursery, which she probably won't use :haha: but at least she'll have a closet and room for her clothes, which is non-existent right now O_O

By "we" I mean DH and the handyman. No way am I doing it :haha: No but I had to keep climbing three floors checking on everything and making sure everything went in the right rooms. That was pretty exhausting and I got some ouchie bh from doing that.


----------



## Boothh

Hi everyone! 
Teddy was born at 10.39am this morning! He weighed 7lbs 4oz :) we were told to expect him to be around 9lbs 11oz so don't listen the weights! My mum had to bring us some tiny baby things because everything is huge on him lol!
I'm so surprised at how easy things are at the moment, I was up and showering on my own by 6pm, Im in hardly any pain, just abit of discomfort when first standing up, tolling over etc, we had some latching issues as he has a short tongue and a small tongue tie, but we are working it out together and he's barely stopped feeding!

So in love with him xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats Becki! Not sure if you add BNBers or not but I sent you a FB friend request. Good luck settling in!!!!


----------



## Nits

yaaaay beckiiiiii
he's a cutie!!!!

cant wait to meet my little girl.

i have the sneaky suspicion that my pelvic pressure my be SPD. i can hardly get up, get ou of bed or walk... :(
6 more days...


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations becki - glad things are going well and that you're recovering well. Just take it easy and enjoy. xxx

Who's left? I'm losing track lol :haha: 

Oh and apologies, my carpal tunnel is playing up this morning so typing is proving difficult. Sorry it's not longer. 

:hugs: to those that need them! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats becki :headspin: x


----------



## vespersonicca

I'm still here. 1 day overdue. Had a crappy migraine today but at least oh doesn't have a fever anymore.


----------



## Nits

Aaaargh, Monique, migraines are no fun =(
Do you usually get them or is it now with the pregnancy?


----------



## modo

Congrats Becki! Bobby was supposed to be 9lbs at birth but was 7lbs 3oz :haha: Learned my lesson this time and bought the smaller size :lol:

Vesper: Sorry you are having migraines :( Hope you feel better hon :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

I get aura migraines from time to time and have since my teen years. They are really rare now. I think that this one was caused by the combo of having eaten kinda badly for the last couple days and skipping my morning cappuccino. I napped for 3 hrs with a cold pack, took my meds, and had an afternoon espresso and seem to be doing better now.


----------



## modo

Good to hear :)


----------



## anti

Ladies I had my bloody show at 10:30 this morning. There was loads of it... Probably the size of a golf ball or bigger all in one clump. I really want this baby out this weekend! No real contractions yet... Is there anything I can do to help labor start??


----------



## vespersonicca

I don't really think so. There are as many theories as people but the contractions and birth will start when baby is ready. Hang in there!


----------



## zombina

I am sick of being pregnant now!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 days overdue, chest pains, new stretch marks every day, look like I've swallowed a beach ball. URGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I had my show at 4cm so you could be well on your way!!

In other news I am graduating college today :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Kendra - happy graduation day! :happydance:

Anti - I barely had any 'show' with Earl, until I was in full swing that is. Could be any time, but a bit of 'activity' should get things moving for you, plus it may be your last chance for a while :winkwink: 

Back on to eviction plans today - despite no tax on the car, I'm fed up lol. RLT, spicy food, clary sage in the bath this morning, and pineapple for supper lol. 

Zombina - I feel for you hun - soon be over though. Try to enjoy it and put your feet up a bit. :hugs:

Vespersonica - glad the migraine has now gone. :thumbup: 

AFM - I'm so bored now. I've gone back onto RLT today, and had clary sage in the bath. I've had a few BH's and hubby seems to think that I'll not be much longer (plus he stands to win £1 if I give birth on Monday lol). Kind of hope he's right, but I can't help but think that it's going to be next weekend rather than this! :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone sorry not been on today to catch up properly I hope you are all okay :hugs: I have been busy cleaning the house organising everything and painting DD's room as she is at my parents for the weekend! We went out last night and it was lovely - meal and avengers at cinema! :yipee:

My sweep yday was the most hideous thing in the world and doesn't seem to have done a thing so a bit disappointed! Also the hospital is heaving with women so looks like I may not be induced in the morning now either so will have to rearrange for another day! :cry: bit annoyed as we were keeping it quiet as my parents have DD and won;t have childcare now and it is just frustrating when you get your head around it and it doesn't happen! :shrug:

Anyway what will be will be! 

Sorry that post was all about meeeeeee!!!!! But I did read everyones posts and glad everyone is doing okay if not fed up too :hugs:


----------



## Nits

Kendra: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! What's your degree on??? :happydance:

Vesper: I'm happy you and DH are feeling better =D

Jenna: That sounds frustrating. At least you got a night out. 
We tried having a date night today with movies but I can't stand being out for too many hours. We ended up driving around and having pizza at a cute little diner somewhere in the middle of the woods :haha:

Anti: Hope things start happening soon =D I've no idea what the correlation between the bloody show and contractions is. 

zombina: nice to see you again! You haven't posted in a while. Hang in there, not too much longer now :hugs:



Soooo, I was putting this photo album together with my belly progression. DH looks at this photo of me at 16 weeks and, without thinking, says "wow, you were hot!" :dohh:
He'll never hear the end of it now. He doesn't understand how telling me I was hot got him into trouble. He tried fixing it by telling me I have a beautiful pregnancy glow now :haha::haha:
I feel like a beach ball. I've really enjoyed my pregnancy body and have no complaints but I am ready to go back to my normal self (or as close as possible, at least)


----------



## KendraNoell

I have a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice with a minor in Psychology, and graduated with honors :) Very proud of myself. Made some serious cash from family today too. Which is great because we are pretty financially strapped because of me being on maternity leave and hubby losing his unemployment.


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats Kendra! Big day for you! 

For all of us overdue or waiting for induction, soon soon soon! But yes, every minute is an hour, no? :) 

And lastly, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!


----------



## Nits

happy mother's day!!!!

kendra, you should be proud!!! sorry things are hard money wise. 

i am thinking this pelvis thing may be spd. rolling over in bed or getting up is so painful i was almost in tears. 
on the positive side, i made one boob leak a little bit. I know it sounds gross but it made me ridiculously happy to know that they work :haha:
All the baby dreams I'm having lately have to do with breastfeeding.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks. Ana sounds like you had a lovely time that pizza place sounds d's lovely.......it does sound like beginnings of special hun xxxxx hope it goes 

Well I am off in for induction will try and keep updating no one knows so please no one post anything on my Facebook xxx thanks and hope you're all wellxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't remember why it is that nobody knows you're getting induced? Why would you want that? I'm just curious cause it confuses me :(


----------



## anti

Still nothing to report from my side!! Still got niggly pains but that's all. Nothing new! :(

Happy mothers day to the ladies in the states and aus and Africa and everywhere except the UK I think!!


----------



## modo

Good luck Jai_Jai!!!!!!!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the American and Canadian Mommies! Hope you get some nice pressies :) 

I am going to take a quick bath, then DH, B and I are going out to run some errands. Have to wear my super sexy :roll: velcro belt as been having some ouch spd pains. Hope you all have a great day!

Congrats Kendra! I also have a degree in Criminal Justice but my minor is Sociology. It was a great degree :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Jai Jai :hugs:
Hope everyone is well and your babies arrive soon!! I am going to updat the first post but I need time to write down names, weights etc so might be this evening.

Well done Kendra :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Nesting overload here! lol 

Cleaned the whole house from top to bottom, including all those jobs I hate like vacuuming the stairs and cleaning the bathroom lol. Just can't help it. I feel like I want to make sure that it's clean so that I don't come home to a pile of washing, or a dirty bathroom.....weird as I really don't feel like I'm going to go anytime soon. Woke up in agony twice last night - felt like my pelvis was on fire! 

Hope everyone is ok - hope the babies are doing well and everyone is recovering nicely. I think there's only about 4 or 5 of us left to go now. Is anyone else left to pop finding it all a bit surreal that now there are babies being born, and soon ours will be too. Hubby turned to me the other night and said that 'it'll be weird to have 2' and it's been lurking in my head that actually, yes it will be lol. Doesn't seem like 9 months though....really has flown.


----------



## Nits

Jenna I hope this is it for you!

Aimee, I was keeping my house super clean until my mom got here,now she took it upon herself to clean everything and I don't mind one bit :haha:
She's cleaning the kitchen drawers right now. 

Last night I dreamt that Amy gave me a mother's day card, I was crying in my dream. I woke up with a smile :)

OT: tomorrow is my birthday!! Unless she comes today, which I'm not planning on, I'll be 27 when my baby is born. I just hope she doesn't come tomorrow, I want her to have her own birthday.


----------



## vespersonicca

I think it's beginning to dawn on me that somewhere in my mind I was rather convinced that this baby was coming this weekend or more specifically on Mother's Day! With every passing hour it's becoming less and less likely. I'm trying not to feel disappointed but I do a little. OH also thought this and is pretty bummed about having to go to work tomorrow! :haha: Well, maybe tonight? The suspense of not knowing is the worst!


----------



## purple_kiwi

It's so hard to believe right now that she will be here tomorrow. With my daughter I went 5 days over due. I keep worrying that she will be to little or something. Told LO I will be going to the hospital and she keeps going around saying mommy going to hospital to get a boo boo :haha:

I have so much cleaning to do and OH parents are coming today.. secretly I kind of can't wait just because his mom will go on some sort of cleaning spree and help me :blush:


----------



## KendraNoell

I just have to say I am thrilled how fast my baby weight came off. I am already down to pre-pregnancy weight in 8 days. I had soooo much water weight! My stomach is obviously a different shape but it actually looks BETTER under clothes than my stomach used to be because my stomach was a little pot belly and now that its sagging a little it can be flattened a bit under jeans better. Isn't that sad LOL


----------



## Nits

Vesper, don't be too disappointed, he'll be here soon.

Kendra, do u mind if I ask u how much u lost? I saw nic's post today saying the exact same thing. I'm hoping it kind f happens to me, I think I have like ten lbs of water alone. 


Just wondering, I don't want to make a big deal of it.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I have been MIA for a while! I have been trying to keep up on my phone which is a pain to post with!

Vesper: Im glad you are feeling relaxed about this birth. I hope its an easy one for you, after the traumatic one you had with your first baby

Becki: Your little man is soooo cute! congrats! How is your first baby handling his new brother? Im glad that your section went well!

Kendra: Congrats on your degree! You're brave to step on the scale! I haven't although I can get into my prepregnacy jeans. I still have a little jelly belly, so as soon as things settle around here im going to get back to they gym!

Nic: Welcome to the world Saskia! I love her name! Im glad your birth was all that you had wanted! I saw her pictures on fb and she is just too cute!

Happy Mothers Day to all those who are celebrating today!

I've finally gotten a moment to sit down at the computer to type up my birth story:

As you all know, I'd been in slow labour for weeks, and was getting very frustrated with all the contractions and false starts. Sunday (May 6) started as usual, OH and I took the dogs to the park to run around and burn off some energy, and we had planned to go and watch a movie that OH really wanted to see, planning on catching the last show of the evening. When we got home from the park, we DTD, and shortly after the contractions were a bit painful, but felt the same as my previous false starts had felt. A few hours later, they were still really painful, so I decided to have a bath to see if that would help. I told OH that if the pains continued, I didn't think I would be able to go and dit through the movie, and if they were still hurting in hour I wanted to go in and be seen. at 630 pm I decided to go in and be seen.

So we got to the hospital, and we were admitted to the early labour unit. My OB was the dr on call, so she can and checked my cervix, and I was thrilled to hear that I was actually in labour, I was 4 cm dilated. We were told to head on out, walk around for 2 hours and come back in to have my progress checked. We went to the car so that I could toss my purse in the trunk, only to find some jackass had thrown a rock through the passenger window and stolen about 75 cents worth of change, dug through the glove box and took off with our GPS! Thankfully they didn't get into the trunk, cause we had a $1500 camera in there!

So our good friends (and baby's godparents) came to the hospital, she walked with me for 2 hours while he and my OH dealt with the car insurance, police and finally took the damaged car home and swapped it for my car.

When I went back upstairs, I was only 5 cm, and I told my dr that I wasn't going home, that our car had been broken into and I wasn't leaving without a baby! :haha: We decided to break my water to help speed things along.

I had my water broken at 11pm, and My GOODNESS did the contractions start to hurt after that!! I plugged along through the pain until 1 am, and when I was checked again, I was only about 5.5 cm. So I got an epidural, because there was no way I was going to be able to take the pain for several more hours. I think if I hadn't had my water broken, I may have been able to cope better, but looking back I have no regrets. My Epidural took an hour to kick in, but in that hour I had gotten to 7 cm.

At this point, I had a large gush of fluid. The nurse checked the pad, and apparently it was all blood. I was quickly reattached to the fetal monitor as they were thought I was having a placental abruption. Thankfully baby's heartrate was perfect, so my dr decided to monitor me and baby. I guess the resident was really pushing for a emergency c section, and my nurse was fighting to allow me a vaginal delivery, but I dont remember any of that discussion. By 330 am, I was 10 cm dilated and ready to start pushing. Baby's heartrate had stayed perfect, so I got to have my vaginal delivery.

Gabriel James was born at 501 am, weighing 6lbs, 13oz, and 22 inches long. When he came out, he was white as the sheets, but screaming his little head off. It took a few minutes, but he did pink up nicely. When they delivered my placenta, they were able to confirm that I had a partial abruption, but not bad enough to have bothered Gabe at all!



Since his birth we have been struggling with breastfeeding. during the 2 days I was in the hospital he refused the boob, and screamed bloody murder every time I tried to feed him. He was very sleepy, we had to go as far as putting cold wet cloths on him just to wake him up. I was able to express a bit of colostrum to feed it to him on my fingertips and after several nurses trying to get him to latch, we decided to start pumping to stimulate the breasts because he just wasn't doing it. Our first night home was a complete nightmare. OH woke up with me, he fed Gabe a bottle while I pumped the next feed. I spent 2 days crying because nothing I did could get this boy on the boob! I had a public health nurse come by (standard thing here) and talked to her about the trouble I was having. After about 20 mins, she managed to get him to accept the boob using a nipple shield. We are still having some issues, but most of his feeds are from the boob. I am still pumping so that OH can give him a bottle while I get some sleep, or run a few errands. I haven't had to supplement with formula yet. When we left the hospital he weighed 6 lbs 3 oz, and he is getting weighed on tuesday at his first drs appt. So hopefully he has gained some weight. I know he is getting something to eat, his jaundice is clearing, and he is much more alert (no more cold wet cloths!) but I am still worried that he is not getting enough. I know you cant really tell with breastfed babies, but I am a worrier.

Anyways, sorry its so long! Here's some photos of my little monkey!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats bumpin he is gorgeous :)

Vesper- I hope your LO makes an apperance soon

Purple- Good luck!!

Aimee- I'm always cleaning at the moment but it never stays tidy :rofl: x

My sister in law had her baby last night she was 5 days overdue and she weighed 9lb 5 :) I'm really happy for her as she was so fed up but it makes me want my baby boy now :hissy:

Is anyone else starting to get uncomfy and feeling like this is never going to end?


----------



## modo

Bumpin he is gorgeous! Well done! What a great birth story :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Is anyone else starting to get uncomfy and feeling like this is never going to end?

Yes. :haha:

Congrats Becki and thanks for your story!

Anyone notice another one of us popped? :happydance: Jai! :happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:happydance: Go jai :)

Just had my 38 week antental and it didn't go as planned :( I have had severe itching and I mentioned it to my GP, when she checked my urine something showed up that indicates there may be a problem with my liver. One of the symptoms is severe itching, I itch so bad sometimes I make myself bleed. So she has taken my blood and I should get the results tomorrow. If I have got it it means they will inudce me as the only cure is delivering the baby. The condition they are testing for is obstetric cholestasis. X


----------



## modo

Congrats Jai_Jai :yipee:


----------



## modo

Sorry to hear that Aidan's Mummy :( Hope your test comes back clear :hugs:


----------



## Nits

This is how I feel at the moment :haha:

https://qkme.me/3pa2o4

Aidan's mommy, there's a sticky post on third trimester about OC. If it comes back positive, they'll probably want to induce you early. I think as long as you have the baby soon, you should be fine?
It sucks when things don't go according to plan, though :hugs:

Meghan, beautiful pics! I'm glad the placenta thing didn't hurt either of you and I hope BFing gets easier. Everyone says it takes a good 6 weeks for both mom and baby to feel comfortable BFing.


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh. Having one of those afternoons with one of my least pleasant moods. I am seriously over pregnancy but at the same time I'm not looking forward to hours of excruciating pain followed by many months of wrecked sleep again. I just can't be positive about anything or look forward to anything at the moment. :cry: Every way I look at it in this mood is a losing situation. Thankfully my moods change everyday so hopefully tomorrow will be different if not better. Hell, who knows? It might even be a good day.


----------



## zombina

I'm just going to keep moaning on here! 8 days overdue now! :(

Rang up the hospital this morning cos I've got really bad pains in my lower ribs, it is agony when I breathe in. Also there was reduced movement... the hospital just told me to rest and it will be alright! They are useless!!!

Am going for my first sweep on wednesday so fingers crossed I will have my baby by this time next week!!

Hope all you ladies are well :) xxx


----------



## modo

Girls I need some advice. I am in two minds about this. 

I think I am going to get offered complimentary therapy (similar to accupressure/reflexology) and a sweep on the 29th when I am 40 weeks. I def want to do the complimentary therapy but I am a little hesitant on the sweep. I am not in any rush to have this baby but being a vbac they say they want to give me every opportunity to have a natural birth. 

I had planned to go for a sweep at 41 weeks if nothing was happening by then but I don't know about 40 weeks. What do you girls think? I am not uncomfortable in this pregnancy and in no rush to have the baby but I DESPERATELY want a vbac.


----------



## Nits

Vesper: if your baby was born today, it'd be an awesome date to begin your countless nights of sleeplessness. =P

Zombina: Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Modo: what's the difference between having it at 40 weeks as opposed to 41 weeks?


----------



## vespersonicca

I don't have personal experience with sweeps but I've heard that basically nothing works until baby is ready. Was it Jai actually who had 4 sweeps and nothing? If it makes you uncomfortable though then think about it a couple days and sleep on it too. Time always helps to make big decisions. It won't def trigger labor though I don't think. How about having the therapy first and then the sweep at say 40+3 or something if nothing happens?


----------



## anti

I've had two sweeps done now and all it's done so far is make me bleed and sore and uncomfortable. Before my first sweep I was quite comfy, but since then I've felt horrible! Im definitely a believer of baby will come when it's ready now. Just wish it was ready!!!!


----------



## modo

Nits said:


> Modo: what's the difference between having it at 40 weeks as opposed to 41 weeks?

I guess I want to give the baby a chance to come on their own but the doctors will start upping the pressure for a c/s by 42 weeks so 41 seemed like a compromise :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

I've been offered a sweep at my next appointment (next monday) but I will be turning it down. They don't normally offer them before 41 weeks here, but because my midwife is so over-booked she has said as I'll be 40+4 it's close enough, but I'm not happy about having one tbh.


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits- I am down 26 lbs.


----------



## Nits

modo said:


> Nits said:
> 
> 
> Modo: what's the difference between having it at 40 weeks as opposed to 41 weeks?
> 
> I guess I want to give the baby a chance to come on their own but the doctors will start upping the pressure for a c/s by 42 weeks so 41 seemed like a compromise :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh ok. Yeah, I know. They've booked my csection for 39 weeks because they don't want me to go into labor on my own, which I'm not happy with but I kind of understand their reasons. 
I don't know what to tell you, but I guess sweeps don't always work anyway...



KendraNoell said:


> Nits- I am down 26 lbs.

Well I've gained almost twice that, I doubt I'll lose fifty pounds in a week :haha::haha:
I'll take it easy. I have a wedding in September, I'm planning on looking cute for that but I won't kill myself trying to lo too much weight too soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine was just a lot of water and not eating a lot since he's been here :(


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits, do you plan on BFing? My toddler nursed all my baby weight right off me plus another 10kg! I was looking better than I had in years last Spring! I plan on doing that again... it comes off fast though really. You lose a lot in the birth and that first week of peeing out all the extra water. I gained a lot too and I did with my first aswell.


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Nits, do you plan on BFing? My toddler nursed all my baby weight right off me plus another 10kg! I was looking better than I had in years last Spring! I plan on doing that again... it comes off fast though really. You lose a lot in the birth and that first week of peeing out all the extra water. I gained a lot too and I did with my first aswell.

Yeah, I'll definitely breastfeed, I'm actually excited that my breasts are leaking already :haha:
I know a lot of it is water retention, I have non existent ankles as proof. :dohh:

Girls, I am getting so excited! I can't sleep. I know I should be resting but just can't.

Had a very nice low-key bday dinner with Dh, my mom and a couple of friends. My mom made home made gnocchi and cupcakes for dessert. I used to love celebrating my bday with a ton of ppl but this year this dinner was just what I needed.


----------



## modo

I woke up this morning at 5 am with a crampy feeling in my cervix. I started timing them and it was 30 seconds every 5-5mins. Now they have tapered off but still getting them occasionally. Not sure what it is as didn't get this with Bobby.


----------



## vespersonicca

Contractions feel A LOT like period cramps. If it's the start of the birth then they will get stronger and get longer as the hours go by. Keep up posted!


----------



## Nits

Modo, fingers crossed!!!!
I've been having irregular on/off contractions for a couple of weeks now but they never got to that regular point of being 5 minutes apart. My midwife said that with breech babies you don't get as many labor symptoms (until you're really really in labor)

I'm off to my last control today. Another u/s to check the fluid and an NST. The back home for my last day an a half before Amy is born O_O
I know this sounds awful but by now I don't even want her to have turned (which I'm almost certain she didn't, her movements are the same). I am too excited to meet her on Thursday.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks for the congratulations!! :hugs:

Officially letting you all know as some are not on FB that our very tiny :yellow: bump turned into a big 8lb 8oz :blue: bump via a 3hr water birth on Sunday 13th May- it was all totally perfect! I would recommend water to anyone! :yipee: I also didn't have to have any stitches this time which I am so thrilled about!! We named our :blue: bundle of joy Tobi Jos!

As for Sweeps - I wouldn't have them again (we aren't having anymore but if we did have another baby I wouldn't have a sweep) I had 3 with DD and 3 again with DS and none of them work, I think the women they must work for prob would go into labour anyway.....but that is just my opinion.

We are doing really well, Tobi has a tongue tie and although not as bad as his sisters was (hers was 100%) it definitely is effecting feeding and my nipples are already very sore!! He has lost 6.5% of his birth weight so we are getting the tongue tie snipped tomorrow to help with his latch, but apart from that everything is going well, he is doing brilliantly and I feel great :yipee:

Kendra - I didn't want people to know I was being induced as it can take days to have the baby with induction and I didn't want the constant nagging/texting and questions asking if baby had arrived yet :dohh: bad enough when you're overdue so I would imagine it to be worse when being induced plus I like the excitement and surprise of telling everyone baby is here :)

Hope everyone is doing really well and that more babies come soon! Congrats to anyone else I may have missed who has had their baby over the weekend :hugs: xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

Nothing at all to report here! 

Congratulations Jai_Jai! :thumbup:

Modo - good luck, hope you start to progress :flower: 

Nits - hope you're doing ok. I was back in my pre-pregnancy clothes within 2 weeks - we went to my MIL's at 10 days PP and I was in my normal clothes. Hoping for the same again, but I'm hoping to go clothes shopping before our holiday in July too lol. 

Vesper - Hope you're ok too xx

Relative of ours (think I've mentioned before that she would be going in to be induced due to failure to thrive) went naturally on Monday. Little girl born at 10.10pm, 5lb5oz, named Jemima Anne. So pleased for her - don't know how her labour was (I'm sure we'll find out soon as we're going to a party on that side of the family on 3rd June) but I now kind of feel like everyone is bored of waiting lol. I'm not even at my EDD yet lol. :dohh:


----------



## Nits

Jenna, I'm so happy you got a water birth =D
I don't know if they'd let me try a water birth for a vbac next time? Oh well, I'm not going to worry about my next delivery :haha:
It's awesome you didn't need any stitches either. And I'm glad they'll take care of the latching issue.

Had an NST today and baby girl is doing great. She's a happy little girl, bouncing up and down in my belly. They didn't even bother with an u/s giving that I'm going in on thursday anyway. 

Aimee, how's your SPD or was it Jenna that had it? :dohh: aaargh I hate it when I get all confused. 

Two more sleeps now (if I can sleep at all, that is :haha:)


----------



## modo

Jai: your birth sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## JJules611

Hi Ladies!!

I haven't been on in a bit but I would like to announce the birth of my daughter Isabella Rose!! Born on May 4th, at 9:04pm. 7lbs 9oz, 20 inches long!!

The worst part was pushing and I had to get an episiotomy : (
Still in a bit of pain but worth every second of it!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to everyone on their may babies and the ladies still waiting to give birth to their precious babies... good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Good to know I'm not the only one still in pain. I didn't have an episiotomy because they thought he would be fine coming out but I ended up tearing instead. Everything I had read said it would be getting better by now but it's only a little better. Dr said today I'm healing nicely but he refilled my pain meds for me without question so I guess it isn't that off for me to still be in pain.


----------



## JJules611

Kendra did you have a catheter placed? I am feeling such discomfort in the top area of my V?! I was wondering if that was normal pain after a vaginal delivery or if it could be an effect of the catheter. It is such an uncomfortable feeling standing up and sitting down and i get a weird painful sensation when I have to pee.

ANy advice ladies?

I just want to feel good so I can enjoy every moment!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

YES! I had a catheter in for an extra day because I couldn't pee after delivering. Did you too? My Dr said everything was fine so I guess its just extended pain from the catheter. I dunno.


----------



## Nits

Jules, she's beautiful. Congrats!!!!
Sorry you girls are in pain.


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay for more birth announcements! And yes, I have officially reached the jealous stage... my son's birth started at 40+5 which is today for this one so I'm hoping he follows suit. Midwife this morning to check up on things...


----------



## Nits

vespersonicca said:


> Yay for more birth announcements! And yes, I have officially reached the jealous stage... my son's birth started at 40+5 which is today for this one so I'm hoping he follows suit. Midwife this morning to check up on things...

maybe our little ones will share their birthdays! 

I am beyond excited and anxious now. Today it finally hit me that we are bringing our daughter home and she will be with us forever (minus college and all that :haha:)


----------



## vespersonicca

Haha Ana about the college comment. Maybe they will share a birthday. I have a funny feeling the labor will start today but I'm refusing to let myself get too hopeful. I've had some cramping and my cervix is sore. There are a lot more sensations going on than in previous days so that can only be good at this point but it could be over a week still... I MUST remember that! I just hope not.


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys again I've not caught up properly but just wanted to update you all on teddy,

He has a clicky hip which I forgot to mention I think and needs to go for an ultra sound on soon, 

Also we are BF but it isn't going very well, he lost 13% of his birth weight on Monday, and yesterday he had lost another 1oz so he's gone from 7lbs 4oz to 6lbs 4oz! A whole pound. :( 
We are havin latching trouble and I am expressing at the moment and cup/ syringe feeding him. I'm waiting for the mw now and if he's lost anything else we have to go back to hospital today, he's also pretty jaundiced so were abit worried about him xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Boothh - sorry to hear about the troubles with feeding. Hope the midwife is helpful :hugs: With the clicky hip don't worry. Earl had to go for a scan at 6ish weeks and got the all clear. They check literally EVERYONE that has the slightest click. 

Nice day here today - thinking park and ice-cremas it's that nice lol. EDD tomorrow - off for my freebie scans if I'm still in once piece. TBH I'm feeling very settled and not a niggle or a pain - darn it! lol. Have kind of said that as of Friday evening I will be taking to my bed in an attempt to stave off labour lol. Hubby has exams on Mon, Tues and Wed, so I'm not allowed to go into labour before Wednesday lunchtime! lol Baby has got til Friday tea time to start their 'approach', but then the roads are closed for 4-5 days lol. Obviously, if they choose to come (Earl was born on 40+5 and I'm 40 weeks tomorrow lol) there's not a lot we can do, but would rather not have to put hubby through re-sits :dohh:

Vesper- hope you're right about it starting today for you again. :thumbup: 

Nits - I think it was Jenna, I've had bad hips and SI but nothing like SPD (Don't think I'd be able to cope with it so consider myself very lucky). How are you feeling? Nervous? 

Kendra - I had stitches with Earl on a small scratch/tear and while it healed great, even now it still gives me a little bit of agro. I have to be careful sometimes and I can feel it pulling - I think a nerve got exposed or something. I'm worried it will re-open in birth but the MW has said they're prepared for that. Not trying to worry you, but the 'painful' bit does take a while to go, while the healing can take very little time at all. :hugs: 

Congrats to everyone and hope we're all ok.


----------



## zombina

got my sweep today... arghhh! Am terrified of what the next few days are going to bring :( xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> Also we are BF but it isn't going very well, he lost 13% of his birth weight on Monday, and yesterday he had lost another 1oz so he's gone from 7lbs 4oz to 6lbs 4oz! A whole pound. :(
> We are havin latching trouble and I am expressing at the moment and cup/ syringe feeding him. I'm waiting for the mw now and if he's lost anything else we have to go back to hospital today, he's also pretty jaundiced so were abit worried about him xx

I'm sorry to hear that things are off to a bit of a rough start. Good that it's being monitored and hopefully things will look up soon!



aimee-lou said:


> Vesper- hope you're right about it starting today for you again. :thumbup:
> 
> Kendra - I had stitches with Earl on a small scratch/tear and while it healed great, even now it still gives me a little bit of agro. I have to be careful sometimes and I can feel it pulling - I think a nerve got exposed or something. I'm worried it will re-open in birth but the MW has said they're prepared for that. Not trying to worry you, but the 'painful' bit does take a while to go, while the healing can take very little time at all. :hugs:

Thanks. I tore too and am a little concerned about this time but I know that it's very clearly in my papers that the nurses and doctor need to be vigilant.

Had a midwife appt this morning and everything seems fine. I gained another kg in a week and my hemoglobens are the lowest they've been so far even though I've been taking a suppliment everyday. I guess it's nothing to be too concerned over at the moment. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## vespersonicca

Just stopping back by to whine and moan and complain since I've been trying to avoid doing it on FB. People and their stupid comments and questions just infuriate me. Oh, and then the people who "like" statuses where you are clearly expressing misery... I thought it safer to come here. WHY IN THE HELL can't this boy arrive now? Just found out that my friend who was my number 1 caretaker if I needed someone to come over in the night can no longer help either. He daughter has chicken pox or some other childhood disease which we don't really want my toddler to have with a newborn around... stressed about the nights now. Great.


----------



## modo

Sorry to hear that Vesper :hugs: I hope everything works out and you find some one else to watch your son :hugs:

Booth: hope everything works of with the bfing :hugs: :hugs:

Not many twinges today. Saw my doula who reckons that it's my body getting ready for labour. Doesn't mean I'll have baby soon which I am fine with as we have so much stuff to do. It's my son's birthday party on Sunday. My Mom is now in the country wich gives me some peace of mind about going into labour overnight. House is coming together well. So I am pleased about that :)


----------



## JJules611

Kendra, I had to have it re placed also because I couldn't Pee after delivering either. Hoping the soreness is just from that although I tore a bit up top :( 
Starting to wonder how much worse a c section is?! Considering it for baby number two when it comes time.


----------



## vespersonicca

:happydance::happydance:My waters just broke at 7:30pm (Finnish time - that's 2 hrs ahead of the UK for example) :happydance::happydance:

No contractions yet though but at least I know he's on his way! NO COMMENTS ON FB PLEASE! :thumbup:


----------



## anti

Yay vesper!!! Good luck!!! :)

I went and bought raspberry leaf capsules. Bit late to start taking them but I'll try anything at the moment!!!


----------



## Nits

Becki, I left you a message on FB. I am sure everything will be fine but I'm sorry little Teddy has to go back to the hospital =(



aimee-lou said:


> Obviously, if they choose to come (Earl was born on 40+5 and I'm 40 weeks tomorrow lol) there's not a lot we can do, but would rather not have to put hubby through re-sits :dohh:
> 
> Nits - I think it was Jenna, I've had bad hips and SI but nothing like SPD (Don't think I'd be able to cope with it so consider myself very lucky). How are you feeling? Nervous?

DH had an exam last Thursday but he had to drive me to the hospital because I woke up with a killer headache and nausea and I was concerned about pre-eclampsia. 
He tried to rescheduled for yesterday or today but his professor is out of town. He was super nice, though, and told him that considering the circumstances, he can take the exam onlin :happydance::happydance: He'll do that tonight.

I don't think I'm feeling nervous today. I am just super excited. Up until last night I was scared and anxious. I woke up today with a whole new attitude, this whole day has been feeling surreal. My DH has been singing "tomorrow I'll be a daddy" :haha: and he's very excited he gets to put together the pack and play downstairs today (we have a bassinet for right next to the bed)

We are bringing the Ipad to the hospital, so you'll definitely be seeing updates tomorrow. I know she hasn't turned, because she feels just the same as always. I hope they don't have any emergencies and need to move me to a different day.



vespersonicca said:


> :happydance::happydance:My waters just broke at 7:30pm (Finnish time - that's 2 hrs ahead of the UK for example) :happydance::happydance:
> 
> No contractions yet though but at least I know he's on his way! NO COMMENTS ON FB PLEASE! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Our LOs may share birthdays after all!!!! (you're like 7 hours ahead of ET, right?)

PS: Sorry if all the smiley faces are giving someone a seizure =P


----------



## modo

Versper & Nits: Yay!!!! So happy for you :D :happydance: Will look forward to both your updates :happydance:


----------



## frangi33

oh fingers crossed ladies - nothing happening for me here but am now nice and ready for her so hope she comes soon!


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay Vesper!! :thumbup: go for a walk and try to get things moving. Hope it goes really smoothly for you! :flower: 

Nits - good luck for tomorrow. Try to get some rest tonight - it's the last full night you'll get for a while! :blush: 

Nothing here either - hubby keeps shouting at the bump to 'come out!' and I get a swift kick in response. Guess we're not going anywhere just yet. Earl keeps trying to tempt the baby out with sweets too....very cute lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

anti said:


> Yay vesper!!! Good luck!!! :)
> 
> I went and bought raspberry leaf capsules. Bit late to start taking them but I'll try anything at the moment!!!

I bought some RLT bags the other day and I've found all they do is cause my BH's to go into overdrive so I don't sleep and end up completely uncomfortable. I have given up lol. I didn't get them until my EDD last time but my MW said that they are cumulative so the more you take, the more effect they have. I will probably be ready to put up with the discomfort by next week, so may take them back up then lol.


----------



## KendraNoell

vesper have you went into the hospital yet? i know here if your water breaks you're supposed to go straight in because of infection risk. i don't know if that's how everyone else does it though. super happy for you!!!!

i don't think a c-sec would be any better than a vaginal birth. at least i know with a vaginal delivery i can lift my child and do things around the house. with the c-sec you can't do anything really. i would need someone to help me with everything for weeks!

as for me, my hip has been out since my third trimester. went to chiropractor a couple days ago and it helped but its still bad enough it makes me limp. wonder how many adjustments it will take to make this go away :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay vesper!!!!!! Good luck. Xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Best of luck Monique and Ana! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nits

Thankse everyone!!!

I know I should be trying to sleep but it isn't happening :)
I can eat and drink until midnight, an hour from now, so I'm stayin up until then so that I can eat something or else by tomorrow at 8 I will be starving. 

Anyway, I'll update tomorrow! 
Monique, keep us posted too!


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> vesper have you went into the hospital yet? i know here if your water breaks you're supposed to go straight in because of infection risk. i don't know if that's how everyone else does it though. super happy for you!!!!

No. I didn't need to. They initially say to wait 12 hours and then call back to come in. I called this morning and since my contractions are still around 10 min apart (they started at 1130pm but I got a little sleep too) and they said that unless I get too sore and can't handle being at home anymore that I can come in to check on the baby at around noon... seems like this may be another long birth. I'm off for a walk in a few to try to get these contractions going. I'm glad I made it through the night though because now getting my toddler into my friend's care is much less stressful. :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck vesper and nits! More babies today! :)

Teddy is back in hospital, he's on a bilibed for his jaundice and he was dehydrated though we are filling him up nicely now though, I'm expressing as much as I can and were topping up with formula, he's still getting all the bm I can give him so that's good enough for me!

Can I say my c section recovery has been an absolute breeze, I built it up to be so much worse in my mind, the very worst bit was the student trying to put a cannula in me and coming out the other side of my skin lol. I was up and in the shower 6hrs later, walking around that evening, could get out of bed without needing to hold anything after about 24hrs and now I barely feel anything unless I'm walking around or stood up for ages (which I was yesterday because we're at the hospital) I've been to the supermarket twice and my pushed the trolley but been putting things in and bending down to get in freezers etc. iv pushed my pram too which was easy. The first few days it hurt to lie on my side as my belly is bruised but it doesn't hurt now, and I did pull something getting out of the bath on Monday but it was okay after Iied down for a while. I'm taking minimal pain killers and I'm not sure if I even really need them any more but don't want to find out the hard way lol. The wordt thing is that its really itchy and obviously i cant itch properly haha, I'd have a section again in a heartbeat, recovery has been soo easy compared to with Jesse and I've had a much more positive time, it's really no where near as bad as people lead you to believe! xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Ugh. I am so frustrated right now. Contractions have stopped. It seems like my body does so well with pregnancy and then just screws it all up for the birth. I had a really long drawn out time with my son and the contractions never really took off on their own. I had to get induced before my body did what it was supposed to. I had never felt such disappointment in my life. It was one of my biggest fears this time. Now it seems that I may just get to feel that same emotion again. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## zombina

Well the sweep yesterday was painful and unsuccessful as my cervix is closed :(

Am getting induced tomorrow so am terrified now!!!! :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck today nits xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Back from the hospital. 3cm dilated but my contractions still haven't come back. Baby is fine. I go back tonight at around 7pm to check on the baby again. If there are no regular contractions under 10 min apart then I'll come back home and get induced tomorrow morning.


----------



## bumpin2012

Good luck Zombina! You'll soon have your little man in your arms! 

Hang in there Monique. Hopefully things will pick up again. Little man can't stay in there forever! I'll be here with fingers crossed for an ready delivery for you!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Hang in there Monique. Hopefully things will pick up again. Little man can't stay in there forever! I'll be here with fingers crossed for an ready delivery for you!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Nits

Becki, glad to hear teddy is getting is fluids and thanks for posting a positive recovery story.

Vesper, hang in there. Speaking of waiting, I got to the hospital at six, the hooked me up to an iv ( took three tries and a whole hour),took my to the surger floor, talked to the anesthesiologist. Then the OB comes and tells me we can't use the OR because the have it on hold in case the woman trying for a vbac needs an emergency csection. Last thing I knew she was at four cm... This may take all day :(
I'm trying to be nice and patient dance I'm hoping or a vbac myself next time but feeling tired, hungry, thirsty and frustrated. I begged them not to send me home but now I wondering if we should just reschedule or tomorrow...


Anyway, I'll keep u updated :) 
Thanks for all your support


Ps: sorry for the typos, stupid autocorrect, and I'm typing from the ipadwith one hand.


----------



## aimee-lou

Nits- I hope they get you in soon and that both you and the other lady get to hold your babies today! 

Vesper - try to get some rest before the contractions come back and hopefully it wont be much longer xx

Not a lot to report here. I went up for my freebie scan today at the hospital and apart from one of the trainees stabbing me repeatedly in the belly button (where ALL my stretch marks are congregated! lol) with the doppler, it was fascinating. Couldn't really see much as baby is so big now, and the trainees were really challenged by it (good to know IMO). Didn't get a glimpse of what gender so we're still team yellow, and baby is showing as 'large' according to the instructor (he was an obstetrics consultant and may be on duty if I go into labour next week - Dr Breeze! lol :haha:) so he's said 8lb+ just like last time! 

Not a lot else apart from lots of aches and pains but nothing labour-ish. Just my back and hips have seized so I can barely walk! :dohh:


----------



## anti

My yellow bump turned pink today!! Will give more of an update when I can but we are doing well but have to stay in overnight coz ashlynn had passed thick meconium inside.


----------



## KendraNoell

yaaaaaay congrats!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

congrats !!!! xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had my c-section on monday. Kacey Carolyn Mae she was 6 lbs 14 oz and 18 inches long. She seems so tiny, but shes doing pretty good weight wise and has only lost about 6 oz. We take her to get weighed tommrrow. I had some complications durning the c-section where at the end a layer of muscle wasn't fully froozen/numbed so I was able to feel the stitching they gave me a bunch of morphine I think and I kind of just passed out then woke up in recovery but I ended up with staples because they wanted to hurry and get it closed up which i am completely scared now to get removed. But after that everything has been perfectly fine and she is feeding really well. I am just so happy to be home and Kailee is so in love with her and keeps giving her kisses and wanting to hold her :)

and heres just a few pictures of her,
 



Attached Files:







526109_10151937960020107_824660106_24347785_828526522_n.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









551152_10151937703140107_824660106_24346353_188970921_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nits

Congrats anti and purple!!!!
Monique hs been quiet, hopefully that's a good sign!


Sooooo, little Amy is here!
Born may 17th at 2:25pm. 7 lbs, 20 inches.
She's is beautiful and DH and I are in love. I'll update more later :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Well my yellow bump came early!

Rosalie Victoria born 17th may at 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz an 51cm long

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg





Congrats to all the other new mamas x


----------



## aimee-lou

My goodness all these births! 

COngratulations everyone!! :flower::flower:

So is there just me left then? :haha: 

Had 3+ hours of contractions 6-7 mins apart last night. Went to bed fully expecting to get up in the wee small hours to take Earl to MIL's and na-da! :dohh: Woken up this morning incredibly sore and achey, but baby very much still in place. Today is last chance saloon - have to put my feet up and try not to over-do anything til Wednesday after today.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awwww congrats ladies. Welcome to thr world babies :happydance: xx


----------



## Nits

Ooh Aimee hang in there! Baby will come soon.


Amy is a little angel. She let us sleep all night. She's a cuddling bug.
We are working on BFing. We are both learning. When they weighed her again last night she had lost one lb. not concerned, though


----------



## aimee-lou

Think it's just me and Vesper - although she's gone very quiet so I assume she's gone in to be induced. 

Hubby is most disappointed as am I. Had a few more this morning while in town shopping (Friday is market day) but nothing since getting home at midday. :dohh: 

So glad everyone seems to be doing ok. :flower:


----------



## modo

aimee-lou I'm still around :wave:


----------



## aimee-lou

modo said:


> aimee-lou I'm still around :wave:

Sorry I forgot about you hun....just feeling a bit sorry for myself. Hope you're well xx :hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

Wow so many babies!! Huge congratulations xx


----------



## modo

It's ok :hugs: I am sure you are next hon :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

I'm still here lol :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

Congrats to all the other new babies! 

took Kacey to get weighed as she dropped down to 6 lbs 6 oz and now shes back up to 6 11. Shes so tiny she fits into premi clothes and most newborn are big on her. I think its just because shes so short.


----------



## bumpin2012

Gabe fits into preemie clothing too. He was 6 13 at birth, 6 3 when a went home and 6 6.5 on Tuesday.


----------



## Nits

Amy is tiny too. We are still in the hospital but I'll upload a birth story and pics when we get home.

It was Avery positive c-section experience. I don't feel like my birth was any less than a vaginal delivery. All babies are beautiful!

Aimee, modo and frangi, I'm still checking this thread every day, post away :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

Recovery has been really easy for me this time. Honestly the surgey was great until the part I felt after she was out but I don't really remember as I passed out but they woke me up in recovery and it didn't delay me seeing her so I'm just not letting it bother me. I'm honestly just afraid of staples i feel like they are just going to get caught on my clothes or something and it scares me.


----------



## aimee-lou

SOOOOOOOOOO tired. Had a lovely bath last night (read that eucalyptus is supposed to stop contractions so went and got some yesterday lol) and I've not slept so well in ages lol. My stmach muscles visibly relaxed while in the bath, and it allowed baby to drop out of my ribs for the first time in 2 days! But, my body wants more lol. Earl is up watching Toy story 3, so I am sat with my feet up on here, hoping for the best. Hubby is going to try to get some revision done today (still hoping to get him to his exams on Mon, Tues and Wed.....all done by 11am on Wednesday so that's the deadline. I'll be 40+6 on Wednesday, and Earl was born on 40+5 - general concensus is 'you should be so lucky' lol. :blush:) 

Glad to hear that everyone has had such positive experiences as a whole. We seem to have a lot of littleys - I'm not holding out much hope for a tiny one here.....thinking circa 9lb again lol.I don't even own tiny baby clothes as we;ve been assured so many times now this one is once again going to be larger than average! I think this is why I'm getting anxious too...the longer baby is in, the bigger they're going to get! lol :wacko: Pretty sure we had another bout of growth last week (couple of quiet days followed by painful stretch marks and me feeling like I've been hit by a bus lol). 

I suspect this is all very boring for those of your who are now mummy's lol.... I'm so made up for all of you and they're all so gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## Nits

Purple, how do they remove the staples, do you know? Glad you a recovering well too. 
I felt great all day yesterday but think I overdid it, by the end of the night my belly was pretty sore.

Aimee, not boring at all! Keep the updates coming! Amy was born at 39+1, that's why she's so tiny. She always measured on the smaller side too. Both me and DH were 7 lbs at birth so we weren't that big either. 

Amy has been amazing, she's sleeping five hours at a time. We fell asleep at midnight and I didn't wake up until 4. She's making some noise now but not really awake. It's feeding tie when she wakes up.
BFing is a bit challenging but I think we are getting it. She didn't gain or lose any weight today, which is good :)


----------



## frangi33

ah nits sounds like you've got a chilled out baby there!

I've been wedding shopping with my mum today - hoping to get a few more bits organised before baby comes as wedding planning will go out the window when she does. Also went to a daisy birthing class and had a tour round our local maternity unit incase the hb doesnt go to plan.

It amazes me how there are no beds at our maternity ward - they really arent keen on you trying to lie down during labour which from what I've heard is a good thing - i just thought hospitals would still be sticking to the same old routine of lay on your back and push it out but our local seems to be really upto date :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Frangi - which hospital is that? I'm hoping to go to the midwife led maternity birthing unit, which is a completely different ethos to a normal labour and delivery unit. Earl was born in an MLBU and it's brilliant. They concentrate on you using the normal birthing instincts, aromatherapy, massage, active birthing, water etc etc and help you to get on with the job at hand without much interference. There are no Dr's as such, and no epidurals are available. If you have an emergency they transfer you to the normal unit. The rooms at the MLBU I had Earl in had kidney shaped 'cushion beds' that were intended as support, not to have you on your back lol :thumbup:

Happy wedding planning! When is the big day? 

What's a daisy birthing class?


----------



## KendraNoell

one of the best things i figured out is not setting alarms or waking baby up to feed, been letting him wake up on his own and i get soooo much more sleep that way!!

My little man is 2 weeks old today! In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

The Dr's are very pleased with his weight gain- they want the baby to be at birth weight again by 2 weeks old. By 10 days he was 2.5 ounces over birth weight and today at 2 weeks he is 5.5 ounces over birth weight, at 7lbs 1 oz :)

As for me, I tried very hard to breast feed, after a few days it was obvious that I wasn't producing as much as the little guy wanted and he and I would sit up all night being so frustrated with everything. Gradually I was supplementing formula and finally two days ago I pulled the plug on breast feeding. I attribute his awesome weight gain to the formula. Honestly, my theory is if baby is happy and mom is happy, that there is going to do more good for this child than the bond of breastfeeding, especially when it isn't really a bond when both mom and baby are irritable, tired and stressed. My demeanor and attitude has changed a 180 since I went to formula and it allows dad and grandma more freedom to come and help me out when I need a break and we don't have to work our lives around each feeding. 

I'm glad I stopped when I did because I haven't totally ruined the idea of breast feeding. When we try for another I will give it another go. If I would have tried for a few more weeks I could have ended up hating it so much that I wouldn't have given my future children a go at it. Luckily I found a lot of support on BnB for mothers who gave up on breast feeding for whatever reason (I haven't pumped or breast fed in over 24 hours and I'm not even engorged, just a little sore, which means I am really not producing anything at all) and my family supports me 100%. I have had a few snarky people make comments about formula feeding but honestly I gave him my colustrum when he was first born which is the best stuff for him, and when I get really engorged I will manually pump enough to take the pain away and maybe have some stored to give him a breast milk bottle every now and then. But I am happy with my choice.


----------



## modo

Nits I had my staples removed by the community mw the first time she came. She had a tool that looked like round nose pliers but don't worry it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I googled staple removal today. It looks slightly scary lol.. Im sure it won't be to bad. Im getting annoyed by them any way. The incesion feels and looks fine but the staples where they are sting a bit when i try cleaning it or move to fast.


----------



## Nits

Ladies, I wrote my birth story! We are still in the hospital but I am thinking we'll go home tomorrow. Amy is BFing great, and I am recovering really well. I actually had a bowel movement today, which make me way happier than it should :haha: 
Anyway, here's my birth story, sorry it's so long!


My birth story

At 33 weeks, I was diagnosed with pregnancy-induced hypertension and was sent for a growth ultrasound. They found that my amniotic fluid was also on the lower side (at 8) and my LO was breech. They had me start my maternity leave right then and I had to go in twice a week to check the fluid and my blood pressure. 
At one point at 35 weeks my fluid went down to 5. We thought she might be born that day but luckily it went back up. Because of the low amniotic fluid, she never turned. I tried with an acupuncturist and a chiropractor but no luck. They scheduled my c-section for May 17th, at 39+1.
The day before was a mix of unexplainable feelings. We got the hospital at 6 in the morning. They started me on an IV (it took them 4 tries and it left bruises) and then my OB comes in. She told us that we couldnt use the OR at 8:30, as scheduled, since there was a woman in labor who was trying for a VBAC and they had to reserve the OR for her, just in case she needed an emergency c-section. She was only 4 cm dilated by then, for all we knew it could take all day for her to dilate.
We went back to the room. I couldnt eat or drink anything, which was the worst part. I took a nap and woke up at around 11 am. Shortly after that, the OB comes in and tells us the other patient was being wheeled to the OR. I felt bad she couldnt get her VBAC but it was a relief to know I would have my surgery soon.
They took DH and I back to the waiting room outside the OR and they brought me there at around 2 pm. The spinal wasnt painful but it was scary. I was afraid I would move and be paralyze for life. The nurses and the midwife were WONDERFUL. They kept telling me I was doing great and tried to get my mind off things. It took a while but the spinal started to kick in, my legs felt nice, warm and tingly. I think I was already crying by then. After the spinal was done, they brought my DH in and started the surgery. 

Baby was out in a matter of minutes. Amelia was born at 2:25 pm on May 17th. They brought her to the warmer, she cried on her own but needed a little bit of oxygen because she was blue. Soon they gave her to my husband, and he put her right next to me. I gave her a lot of little nose kisses. They were taken back to the room and they took me to a recovery room for an hour.
Maybe it was because I was prepared for it, but the whole experience was really positive. Being in the recovery room for an hour actually felt good, and time went by super fast, it only seemed like 5 minutes. As soon as I could move my legs, they took me to my room and my new family =)
All the doctors and nurses were extremely nice. We are at a birthing center, they dont even have a nursery so baby rooms in with us. We have a private room (with room service, haha). Even though I had dreamed of a water birth, my delivery was actually great. I dont feel I missed out on anything and I bonded with her right away. My love for her grows every single day and she is breastfeeding like a champ. We are super happy =)

Thanks for reading!

Amelia Jane. Born on May 17th at 2:25 pm. 7 lbs and 20 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







May 18th 1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









May 18th 2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









May 19th 1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aimee-lou

Awwww Nits - what a lovely story, and so positive! Glad you're all doing well. 

Kendra - glad that you're happy and doing well. I've never breastfed through my own choice, so I can't comprehend the grief that you ladies who try go through, but it sounds like you gave it your all. Don't be upset (doesn't sound like you are tbh) and enjoy your LO. Those early weeks are magical, and you only get them once. :hugs:

Why is it that the idea of the staple removal is making my stomach feel funny? lol 

Well, I'm still here. No real twinges to report, but I do feel incredibly sick, and my right leg appears to have developed contortionist tendencies as I woke up feeling like it had dropped off (actually that would have been a relief lol). I'm getting a bit stressed out about the whole thing TBH......hubby is also having trouble revising (thankfully he needs minimal marks to pass (like between 20 and 30% in each exam) but you can understand. 

40+3 today - this is when my labour started with Earl (in the evening, during X Factor lol) so maybe that's why I''m extra nervous today. Just have to get through til Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Gah!


----------



## modo

Nits: what a lovely birth story :cloud9: you have me in tears. That picture of the two of you is just gorgeous :cloud9: 

Purple: it's really not that bad at all. It didn't hurt me. Just don't look when they do it if you feel grossed out. 

aimee-lou: good luck :hugs: Maybe today will be it for you! I really wish I could have my baby in the Natural Birthing Centre they have in my hospital but they won't let me as I am a vbac :cry: Luckily, I am a 10 min drive from the hospital so I am planning to go in very late :haha:

Kendra: Glad you are fine with your decision. I formula fed my son and he totally thrived on it.


----------



## Nits

Frangi, when is your wedding?
What is a daisy birthing class? 0.o All i can picture is daisy duck :haha:
That's really cool the labor rooms don't have a bed =D
Although, I am totally in love with my hospital bed, I am trying to figure out a way to smuggle it out of the hospital and bring it home :haha:

Kendra, I am not setting alarms either. And the nurses are very supportive of that. They told me to try to feed her every time she wants to but not push it. Especially at night, it's ok if she goes 4 or 5 hours without eating. 
And about BF versus FF, you are 100% right. It is way more important to ahve a healthy baby who is gaining weight and a mother who isn't wasting all her energy trying to get a few drops of milk. 
My DH can't wait until I start pumping so he can feed her as well. He's already said he feels jealous he can't feed her (and was totally serious too). 
Like you say, happy mom and happy baby is all that matters. 


Purple, I'm sure the removal will go just fine. Google can be the enemy sometimes O_O



Aimee, wish your hubby good luck for the next three days! Hope LO behaves and gives his dad three more days and maybe three more days for you without pain =) 

I can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics =D

Modo, didn't mean to make you cry :haha: Thanks =)
I hope you can get your vbac, I will prbably try for one next time as well. Although I am more concerned about birth control than future birthing plans right now :haha::haha:

I am still checking this thread every day =) 
I'm not going anywhere =)


----------



## aimee-lou

Any news from Vesper or Becki? Both have gone very quiet! I don't have FB for either.


----------



## KendraNoell

nope :(


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - they said teddy would be big and measured larger than average, he was meant to be around 9lbs 11oz at 39 weeks but he was actually 7lbs 4oz when he was born at 39 weeks, he went down to 6lbs 1oz but was 6lbs 10oz yesterday (wooo!)

I had to get people to bring us tiny baby and that's still baggy on him, he's also wearing micro baby nappies too as size 1 are just huge!

Kendra - I wish that we could leave ted to wake when he wants but because of his weight issues we are under strict instructions to make sure he's fed regularly! Once he's above birth weight though I think we will relax abit more!*
I agree too, a happy mummy means a happy baby, teddy wasnt getting enough from me, I was sore, he couldn't latch properly with his 'short tongue' and we would both end up crying for hours, I am expressing about half of his feeds now and supplementing with formula which has been great, I can see exactly the amount he drinks, I'm not stressed,
It doesn't hurt me to pump, he is gaining weight again and he is like a whole different baby! So relaxed and calm! I will carry on expressing as long as I can, I've tried to get him back on the boob too but he isn't interested but I feel happy that we tried and all that matters is that's he's healthy and happy and he wasn't while we were exclusively bf!

I just want to say to all the mummy's who are breastfeeding I think you're amazing! I really found it so hard and struggled to get the right support from the midwives etc, I really think anyone who manages to do it is brilliant! xxx

Nits - that's such a lovely birth story congratulations! :) xxx

And congratulations to all the other mummys who had popped since I last checked in! There are loads of new babies now :haha:

I can't remember what I last updated with so I'll just condense incase I've already written lol :dohh:

We had to go back to hospital with teddy he went from 7lbs 4oz to 6lbs 1oz, he was abit jaundiced too and needed some light treatment and had a mild infection which he has anti biotics for and we also now have some eye cream as he has some bacteria in his eyes which they said was a normal skin bacteria but some newborns can't cope with it so he has gunky eyes! 
He is doing really well though now were home and I mentioned above we are combination feeding now! Every day I exclusively bf he was losing weight so that says to me I clearly wasn't giving him what he needed, I don't feel too sad about it and he's still getting some EBM every day :) he's upto 6lbs 10oz now which I'm pleased with and due to be weighed tomorrow!

I'm doing really well with my recovery too, and i weighed myself yesterday and I only have 3lbs of baby weight to lose! :happydance:

We registered teddy on Friday so he is officially named Theodore Hiro :) 

Good luck everybody that hasn't had their babies yet!

A question for formula/expressing mummy's if there are any.. How much does your LO take at each feed? We struggle to get ted to take 50/60ml but the odd feed he will take about 85/90ml (mainly when it's breastmilk cus it must taste better :haha:) Jesse was on between 120/150ml at this point but he was a much bigger baby and seemed constantly hungry! I'm just curious to know, also his feeds are between every 3.5/4 hours x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm still reading!! I'm just so busy, who knew having 3 children could spoil your BnB time :rofl:
Hope you're all well and good luck to the ladies still to pop!! 
Saskia is doing brilliantly and BF is going well, I never managed it this long with my boys so I'm pleased, but I am a gret believer in as long as yo feed your baby that's fine! I FF the boys from about 1 week and they're both strapping healthy little people. 
Happy baby is Happy Mummy is Happy Baby xx
One day, when i get more than 10 seconds to myself I'll get everything updated. Did we decided to have a parenting group or just chat in here? xxxxx


----------



## Boothh

Some new pictures for those not on fb x

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/1bddf7a3.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/8c281b1b.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/1a6161f8.jpg

Xx


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hi girls! Had my little girl on her due date, May 15 at 9am! Ellie Louise weighed 7 lbs, 6oz and is 20 inches long! Labor was 11 hours, no pain meds, however had a 3rd degree tear :nope:

We're home and doing good! Breastfeeding is going well but I'm so sore!! 

Congrats to all other new mamas and good luck to the rest! SOON!! :hugs:

Birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1015455-fast-natural-first-time-due-date.html


----------



## Nits

Peg leg, congrats!!! She is a cutie!

Nic, how dare you be busy? =P
We decided we'd just keep this thread going, which is great with me. It's the only threAd I'm still checking, I haven't looked into the baby group ones yet.

Becki, teddy is really a cutie bear and he looks so big already! I am glad he's gaining weight. Amy got close to losing 10 percent of her birth weight and they were a bit concerned but they weighed her again before discharging us today and she had gained 20 grams in a few hours. We are going to the pediatrician on Monday and hopefully she will have gained more.
I have to say I really enjoy BFing, but I am very aware of how lucky I am that she took to it so easily. Like we said already, all that matters is that they eat and grow healthily. 

We came home Sunday late afternoon. Dh had to work at 11 pm and we figured he deserved a nap in his own bed and I was ready to be home.
I had a good cry once we were home, though. It was much needed. Then Amy and I fell asleep at around 10:30 pm. We woke up at 2 because she was hungry and I was back to feeling awesome again. I've been riding a happiness wave :haha:

Aimee and modo, how are you girls feeling? 
Vesper announced the birth of her boy on Friday, 18 th on Facebook and said the delivery went smoothly. No news since then but she looked happy.


----------



## modo

Booth: Teddy is so gorgeous! 

Pegleg: congrats :) 

Nits: Glad to hear bfing is going so well :) I am doing well! Thanks for asking :hugs: Was my son's 2nd Birthday Party yesterday which was pretty exhausting! Just pretty resting today by laying on the couch watching TV :haha: My son's at nursery so have the house to myself.


----------



## Boothh

I've only got bloody mastitis! :( got a prescription for antiBs now though, the doc has just been round, woke through the night with awful flu symptoms and a high fever and left boob big red patches on it got 2 blocked areas, I've tried expressing but it's not clearing the blocked areas :( it sounds really ming but even DH has had a go on they side to try get things moving and it did help abit but it cringed me out abit too much to let him do it properly :haha: think I might have to bite the bullet though and let him because the pump isn't working and teddy will not latch on :/


----------



## Nits

Modo, I can't imagine having to throw a kids bday party at 39 weeks O_O
the things we do because we love our children! :haha:

Becki, mastitis is shitty! =S 
(I was going to say mastitis sucks, but it was a pretty lame pun =P)

When you say your DH had a go at it you mean manually or he was pretending to be a baby? 0.o
Either way I think it's funny and cute, haha.

DH had to go to work last night (he does the graveyard shift). He told em he wishes he could breastfeed so he could stay home with amy and I would go to work. I told him we do that when he gets a pair of boobs. 
He is having some serious jealousy with the feeding thing. He's made several comments that he feels left out, or he wishes he could feed her. He's a super smart and nice guy, so he isn't mean about it or anything. I don't know how to make him feel more included. I will start pumping and giving her a bottle together with the breast in a few months. I am just a bit scared that once she grabs the bottle she won't bother with my breasts =(
We'll see...


----------



## Boothh

It wasn't quite that dodgy :haha: he just sucked abit out and spat it in a cup haha! The pump just isn't moving anything though and I can't get teddy to latch on so I don't know how I can unblock it :/ the doctor just kept saying to try and get him to bf as its important we keep the milk moving but what am I supposed to do!! It's so painful :/


----------



## aimee-lou

Becki - Sorry to hear about the mastitis - hope the anti-b's get to work quickly for you. I don't know too much about BFing so can't really offer any more suggestions. Teddy is wonderfully cute! 

Nits - Glad thing s are going well on the whole. re: DH, is there a way he could have a 'special job'? Like bathing, or doing bedtime. I don't know how long is recommended to avoid bottles but if you let him do the reading up then maybe he'll see how important it is? It's hard for Daddy to feel involved, even when they can FF. My hubby put all his energy into the housework when Earl came home....maybe giving him some time alone with her will help with his bonding.

FF - glad things are going well for you too! :thumbup: 

AFM - not a lot to report. Hubby's exams went well today. He has 2 left (tomorrow and wednesday mornings) but the most important ones are now out of the way. No signs of anything as yet, and I've had a pretty good day really today energy wise. Cancelled my MW appointment today as hubby wasn't happy about me walking up to the Dr's surgery on my own with Earl - have left a message to re-book later this week. Had a real craving for drinks in general and have had 4 large glasses of squash in the last 3 hours! Hubby has gone out to get some pudding for when Earl has gone to bed with orders for it to be moist lol. Reminds me, must take my iron - my memory seems to have taken a hit this last couple of days lol. 

Anyway, time for a small boy to go to bed, so I'd best be off.


----------



## bumpin2012

The only thing I can say is keep pumping, and massaging the area while pumping. I had a plugged duct and it took close to half an hour with the pump to get it moving.


I'm still reading ladies, just hard to reply. Gabe and I are still struggling to breast feed. Friday night was the worst night. Both of us were up all night crying. He just would not latch, even with the nipple shield. I was at the point of giving up, because I felt like I couldn't enjoy my baby. My boobs and nipples hurt so badly, and poor Gabe just screamed in frustration. I pulled out all the frozen milk I had and was going to feed him that, trying to bf when he was willing. Anyways, he started to latch better during the day, and im having the nurse come by again tomorrow to see if we can improve his latch, and make his sucking more effective. Right now feeding him takes An hour, he's a lazy sucker who will treat me as a pacifier so its constant simulation from me to keep him eating. And then an hour late, he's looking for food again. 
Its a good thing he's cute!

Kendra: I put Gabe in a Moby wrap without a problem, and he's smaller than Jackson, so if you can get your hands on one give out a go! I love being able to wear Gabe, I just wish he could stay in it longer before he wants to eat!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im getting worried. Kacey has a good latch and is gaining weight. But I feel like all shes does is sleep. I literally still have to wake her to feed or she will easily go 4 hrs without. She has plenty of wet diapers and never seems to stop pooping lol.. Its so frustrating as shes really hard to wake up. OH thinks its a gestation thing since she was 38 weeks and she will wake up a bit more in the next week or so but it doesn't stop me from worrying. Kailee was always feeding it felt like in the first few weeks.


----------



## Boothh

Purple teddy was like that at first I think all newborns are really, yesterday and today he has been awake more and not just either eating or sleeping! I think it just takes a few days for them to adjust that's all! Don't worry xx


----------



## KendraNoell

You will notice a difference in his sleep soon. I was having to wake him up the first week as well. Now he wakes on his own when he is hungry and he has several periods a day where he is awake and alert and not crying, just enjoying his surroundings.


----------



## Nits

Boothh said:


> It wasn't quite that dodgy :haha: he just sucked abit out and spat it in a cup haha! The pump just isn't moving anything though and I can't get teddy to latch on so I don't know how I can unblock it :/ the doctor just kept saying to try and get him to bf as its important we keep the milk moving but what am I supposed to do!! It's so painful :/

:cry: that sound really painful and frustrating. Im sorry you're going through this



aimee-lou said:


> Nits - Glad thing s are going well on the whole. re: DH, is there a way he could have a 'special job'? Like bathing, or doing bedtime. I don't know how long is recommended to avoid bottles but if you let him do the reading up then maybe he'll see how important it is? It's hard for Daddy to feel involved, even when they can FF. My hubby put all his energy into the housework when Earl came home....maybe giving him some time alone with her will help be off.

Glad your OHs first round of exams is over! I think he was right not to let you walk to the doctors on your own.
My DHs job is swaddling and diaper change. I make sure to keep him as involved as possible in everything. He's great, today he was thanking me for feeding his daughter. We have our first pediatrician app tomorrow. I will bring up my fear of nipple confussion and hopefully we can have a good informative talk with her about it.



purple_kiwi said:


> Im getting worried. Kacey has a good latch and is gaining weight. But I feel like all shes does is sleep. I literally still have to wake her to feed or she will easily go 4 hrs without. She has plenty of wet diapers and never seems to stop pooping lol.. Its so frustrating as shes really hard to wake up. OH thinks its a gestation thing since she was 38 weeks and she will wake up a bit more in the next week or so but it doesn't stop me from worrying. Kailee was always feeding it felt like in the first few weeks.

purple, amy does the same. I appetite the full four hours of sleep. Though :haha: if it's been more than four hours I o wake her up, especially since they were a bit concerned about her weight. We'll see how much she weighs tomorrow. She had like eight dirty diapers today.
Also, she's having a period :wacko: I'm glad I read a whilevago that this could happen or I would have freaked out. I never expected my daughters first period to be at four days old :dohh:

Time to get some rest!


----------



## Boothh

Nits - bless! It must be shock though to find blood when you change her! xx


----------



## Nits

It is a bit shocking.the weirdest part is that it looks just like period blood: deep dark red and sticky. She also had white discharge.


----------



## anti

Aw ladies... I hope you are all well and your babies are thriving and for those of you still waiting... Good luck!! 

Me and ashlynn are doing ok. Really struggling with feeding though and almost feel like giving up on the breast feeding!! My OH has been a huge help and i don't want him to go back to work next week!! I'm so nervous of being on my own all day with ash. Anyone else feel like that???


----------



## Boothh

I feel abit nervous about being on my own with 2 kids, but then I think actually ive spent quite a few afternoons in bed and DH has managed the both of them so if he can surely I'll be okay! It's just when the my both want things at the same time it's abit like Arghhhh! You'll be fine anti :hugs: it just seems intimidating at first but before you know it you'll brave your little routine going and really enjoy it :) xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti, yesterday was my first day home alone with Gabe. We all survived! Just spend the day in bed...seriously. I tried to do to much, and three day was hell. So today, its 10 am, Gabe's just been fed, I'm still in my Pjs, and we are snuggled up together in bed.


----------



## vespersonicca

:hi: Sorry to have gone MIA! Was in the hospital and could only access fb briefly on dh's phone when he came to visit. 

Emery Eemil was born on Friday 18th of May at 10:52am weighing 4315g (9lbs 8oz) and 55cm (26.65in)! :flower:

We (dh and I) ended up going into the hospital to spend the night on Thursday so I could get some sleeping meds and pain meds to help me sleep through the irregular contractions I was having. We were scheduled for an induction in the am. I guess the 3hrs of uninterrupted sleep I got were enough to get my body going because I started getting regular contractions at 2am. By 4am I contacted the midwife on duty and we were transfered to a birthing room. I was 4cm dilated by that point. I got an epi at 5am and an hour or two later was 5cm. Then I dilated to 9cm in the next couple hours. The last cm took a while but once we got to pushing it was done in 20min. No episiotomy or tearing this time! I got one surface stitch because I had a tiny cut that was bleeding. The pushing phase it most def still the most intensely painful thing I've ever experienced but being able to stand and shower within an hour of birth was amazing! :happydance:

So now I'm home sitting on the couch (with my boob out of course since this kid never seems to want to stop even though he was back above his brith weight on day 3!) and I'm wondering how on earth I will do with 2 boys! I know this feeling is temporary since we have NO routines or experience at home with both but it's still daunting.
 



Attached Files:







Emery1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









Emery2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









Emery3.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aimee-lou

OK I'm getting jealous now! lol 

Only have to make it to tomorrow morning then operation 'Get this baby Outta Me!' gets underway lol. I am having tightenings irregularly at the moment so just trying to figure out whether it's just movements or something to monitor......I have a bruised rib too because SOMEONE keeps wedging him/herself up against them!


----------



## Nits

Anti, my advice is: if you feel so overwhelmed that you want to cry, go ahead and cry! It worked wonders for me :)
My DH had to work the same night we came back home an the idea of him being away for 10 hours was horrible. My mom is staying with us, which is a huge help, but I wanted DH. I had a good cry before he left for work and we cuddled and then I just fell asleep. By the time I woke up at 2 to feed Amy, I was back to feeling great. 

Aimee, go buy all the pineapple in your city! =P

Monique: welcome back and congrats!!!!! He's adorable. I'm really glad your delivery went so well. Also, in that first pic, he looks just like you!


----------



## vespersonicca

Totally forgot to mention why we had a 5 day hospital stay! Emery has an elevated infection level so on Saturday (the day after he was born) he was checked into the children's ward for antibiotics. He spent the night there and I came in the night to nurse and hold him. I just couldn't sleep otherwise! I woke up to pump milk and had the strongest feeling to bring it there. He woke up just in time for me to nurse him instead and he got my pumped milk for his next meal to get him by until I came back in the morning. The level kept dropping everyday and he was released into my care in the ward where I was staying that day. We went back for antibiotics twice a day until this morning when the level was low enough that the doctor granted us permission to go home, finally! It actually all went much better than I would have thought and we only came home 1 day later than we would have (since Sunday there was no doctor doing the basic checks for people leaving).


----------



## Boothh

Glad you're home now vesper! xxx

Well I'm in trouble today, went to the park and then round the supermarket, then came home and cleaned the house, 

Stupid me :dohh: went to the loo and noticed the middle of my scar has popped open abit and all my scar was bleeding!!! Totally freaked out!! Got the midwife to come and look at it and got a severe telling off and DH is under strict instructions I'm not allowed to do anything other than walk from the bed to the couch or the loo for the next few days or I'm at a big risk of the whole thing popping open :dohh: I know I've been doing more than I should but I've felt completely fine, I don't know when this one thing after another side effects of having a new baby is going to stop lol! 
I feel okay but my scar is stinging now I'm scared to move, I want to get up! It's so hard for me to stay in bed and leave the house and the boys to DH :/ but he's back at work on Monday so I need to make sure in recovering better by then! 

Hope everyone is good! 

Aimee your LO is certainly taking 'fashionably late' to heart :haha: xx


----------



## anti

vesper - congrats!!

boothh - take it easy!!

thanks for all the support and words of encouragement ladies!! Amazing how much a little bit of encouragement helps get you through!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Anti- yes I was scared to death when hubby was gone. Not that he knows what he's doing any more than I do but it is nice to have company to get through the bumps together. Luckily my mom is a couple miles away and will drop anything to come help if needed.

Booth- I think I kinda did the same thing at first, I couldn't stop bleeding and I think it was because I was doing waaaaay too much. Luckily at about 8-9 days I hit rock bottom and kinda mentally went off the deep end and got some much needed rest and felt 100 times better. Mine was more of a mental thing than physical like yours but I am not even bleeding any more thank goodness! Still stings down there though.


----------



## bumpin2012

Monique: Glad to hear things went so well with your delivery! I had everything crossed for an easy one for ya! Also glad to hear the Emery is doing well, he is soooo cute!!!

Hang in there Aimee! Baby cant stay in there forever! I went into labour at 40+5... just saying...lol

Becki: Take it easy hun! (I realize thats easier said than done)


----------



## purple_kiwi

Boothh said:


> Glad you're home now vesper! xxx
> 
> Well I'm in trouble today, went to the park and then round the supermarket, then came home and cleaned the house,
> 
> Stupid me :dohh: went to the loo and noticed the middle of my scar has popped open abit and all my scar was bleeding!!! Totally freaked out!! Got the midwife to come and look at it and got a severe telling off and DH is under strict instructions I'm not allowed to do anything other than walk from the bed to the couch or the loo for the next few days or I'm at a big risk of the whole thing popping open :dohh: I know I've been doing more than I should but I've felt completely fine, I don't know when this one thing after another side effects of having a new baby is going to stop lol!
> I feel okay but my scar is stinging now I'm scared to move, I want to get up! It's so hard for me to stay in bed and leave the house and the boys to DH :/ but he's back at work on Monday so I need to make sure in recovering better by then!
> 
> Hope everyone is good!
> 
> Aimee your LO is certainly taking 'fashionably late' to heart :haha: xx

 I have a tiny bit on the enge of my scar that seems a bit open I cant tell if its just swelled or open or irritated by the staples :wacko: It stings though and last time the same spot got infected. I just keep trying to keep it dry and clean.


----------



## bumpin2012

PurpleKiwi: I just noticed that you are in Canada :dohh: Where are you? Im originally from Saskatoon area, Spent a few years in Toronto, and now living in Halifax!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im in ontario. Niagara falls area. I really want to move though it sucks where I live theres next to no jobs even if you go to school. I can't wait till I'm done college then we can hopefully move.


----------



## Nits

Becki, take it easy! 
I totally over did it today too. We had our first pediatrician appointment. I decided we needed to stop at the grocery store and for some coffee afterwards (I was feeling fine and dying to go out). I was a mess the whole time. The trip left me exhausted, and it's only 20 minutes away. 
I had to get in bed the moment I got home and had to take some stronger pain medication. My body felt like I had been ran over by a car. Recovering from a c-section can be hard. 
Anyway, stay put!!! Take it super easy, your hubby will manage =)

Monique, I'm glad he is doing better and you're home now =)

The pediatrician visit went well. She's put on 2 ounces since Sunday, which is great. She had lost almost 10% of her birth weight, so they were a bit concerned.
Her jaundice is getting better too. They told us to check if she's yellow around her thighs.
She's still having her period :haha: Dr look at it and wasn't concerned. She expects it to go away within the next few days.

Ok, off to feed my baby now =)


----------



## KendraNoell

That would freak me out!!!!!!!! I knew about the discharge for little girls but I didn't know they bled too?!?!

Did anyone freak out when pus came out of their LO's belly button? We originally thought he was an outie when his cord stump fell off then after a bath a bunch of pus came out and now he's an innie! I had called the Dr and they said it was probably leftover from the cord but it freaked me out!


----------



## Nits

Yes, they bleed =S
The freakiest part is that it totally looks like period blood. 

Her belly button hasn't fallen off yet, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## modo

Wow I heard about the bleeding but didn't know it looked like period blood :shock:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'd forgotten about the cord thing - it was the smell that got me with Earl's. Smelled like gone off meat for 8 days before it fell off :sick: 

Well ladies, we made it. Hubby has just left for his last exam. I went to the loo last night and have found blood-tinged discharged every time since. We've decided to drop Earl off at MIL's today anyway so we can have a curry and a night in even if labour doesn't start today. Weird though, as I say my dates were put forward by 6 days in total, and I'm 6 days OD today! :shrug: I've also had those tightenings I was talking about on and off all night too (had to sleep upright for the first time last night lol). Hubby should be back at about midday - until then Earl and I are off to the park to feed the ducks, and then maybe snuggle up with a DVD. 

Hope we're all good. It's so nice to hear about these babies doing so well. 

Vesper - 9lb8 - well done you! Is that my target then? Earl was 9lb6 so we'll have to see, otherwise you may get the mars bar for the biggest baby lol. :haha:

Becki - hope the mastitis is better today, and that you're taking it easy xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Yes, they bleed =S
> The freakiest part is that it totally looks like period blood.

Whoa never heard of that! Glad I know now because that would have freaked me out if I ever have a girl...



aimee-lou said:


> Vesper - 9lb8 - well done you! Is that my target then? Earl was 9lb6 so we'll have to see, otherwise you may get the mars bar for the biggest baby lol. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

:haha: can I just say that managing 2 kids with 0% routine in place is just ridiculous? My toddler has a routine but my baby most def does not of course. All I can say is that we are thankful for the 3 weeks paid paternity leave we get here! I know it will get better each day but with milk flying all over the floor, leaky nipples, diaper rash, snotty nose all over my shirt, haha I just had to laugh because it was comical! :rofl: Yesterday we started a laundry pile on the floor in the middle of the living room... everything had been snotted on, spit up on, or peed on... I was nearly down to my underwear by the evening! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nits

Hhahahaha, vesper, glad you are laughing it off. 
Aimee, Sounds like things are moving along :happydance:

Becki, how are you feeling today?
My breasts got really really big and hard yesterday. I had lumps on the side. I ended up pumping a little bit because I am terrified of mastitis. They felt a lot better after pumping but I decided I will use the pump only if I really need to, I don't want to cause overproduction, I heard it can upset the baby's stomach if I have too much milk.


----------



## vespersonicca

Wouldn't help much to cry about it. Much more fun to laugh it off! Rock hard boobies huh? Sounds like your milk's in! Pump enough to relieve the discomfort and they will balance themselves out soon. :flower:

On a similar note, I had my first tandem nurse today. I kind of thought my toddler seemed to be weaning himself since he didn't seem to care at all about Emery nursing but today he threw a fit so I let him on. It was kind of intense but beautiful too. Especially when he reached out and took his brother's little hand! :cry: DH took a couple amazing pictures also. I'll treasure them always.


----------



## anti

Ladies, what did your LO's umbilical cord look like just before it fell off?? Ashlynn's smells and it's only just held on at the moment and it's oozing a tiny bit. I'm sure its all normal but it really scares me. :( I wanna cry everytime I look at it or think about it.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey was really dried up looking with a bit of goo in the belly button like spot and it was just barely on. I gave her a bath then it fell off right after.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia had goo and blood on hers. To be honest it fell off 10 days ago and it's still bleeding a bit. MW just said keep bathing it in cool water. In the old Days when James was a baby you got a medicated talc which dried it up and kept it nicely healed. Shame they say not to use now x x


----------



## anti

Thanks! I'm sure it's all normal but it just turns my stomach everytime I see it. Scared its hurting her and all that. This new mum stuff is scary!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Grrrrrr! I'd been having contractions virtually every 9 minutes from 10am-3pm, then they stopped and haven't returned. On the up side, hubby and I dropped Earl off at MILs tonights and have had a curry, and we're now going to watch a movie, have a bath, and generally have a nice grown up evening. It's the first time Earl has slept away from home, so it's the first time in 2.5 years that we've had a night to ourselves. Not too sure what to do tbh! lol 

Hoping that with the bit of a show I had earlier today, that things will have moved on a bit and if and when the contractions come back, we'll be able to keep them going. RLT and clary sage are the order of the evening (after a rather large box of maltesers of course! lol)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Aimee. I hope it all kicks off for you later! xx


----------



## mamicoch

Hi Ladies, haven't been on in ages, but thought I'd pop back to tell you all that my beautiful girl Mali Emma was born 05/05 weighing 7lb 4.5oz, perfectly healthy, & I'm feeling fab & proud after a v-bac!

Congrats to all you other new mums!
:)


----------



## Leids

I had my baby boy. :cloud9: May 21st 2012, 8lb 4oz and 20 inches long. He's gorgeous and breast feeds like a champ. He was born at 41 weeks, positive induction.

:cloud9: :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats to the new mommies!!! Quite a few of us now. :D Go, Aimee, go! Hope you're next hun. :flower:

About the umbilical cord, looks way scarier than it is. It helped me a lot to learn that it doesn't actually hurt the baby. That was a big relief the last time around which has made this time better. It may smell a bit but it shouldn't too much because that can be a sign of infection. A bit of puss is normal too.

AFM, both boys woke up last night at 2am. I sent dh to the toddler and spent the next hour and a half helping baby pass gas and poop. Ah the infant life again. Went to check on dh after to find toddler sleeping and dh fast asleep in the chair. :sleep: Very sweet. When he got up with toddler this morning he let me sleep in with baby and woke me up to say breakfast was ready! He set it out on our fine china. Double sweet! :flower:


----------



## Nits

Congrats, leid!!

Monique: I admire your will to tandem feed :)
I did pump last nightto get rid of some hard rock knots I had on the sides and today they were back to normal :happydance: 
Amy's having lots of dirty diapers, which is great since she's a little but jaundiced.

Aimee, how was your night with DH? Hope it wasn't too hard tobe away from Earl.

Totally OT: I watched House's series finale last night. I am going to miss that show :cry::cry::cry: I'm not posting any spoilers!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone - still nothing! :dohh: 

Last night was nice actually and we slept in til nearly 9am. Hubby is just making breakfast and then we're going for a walk up to the shop to buy ant powder.....bloody things are everywhere. I'm sure Earl had a lovely time last night. Going to call MIL later on to check lol. 

I don't feel so good myself today. kind of sick and a bit wobbly. May just be the heat, but I'm hoping it's a positive lol. Need to call the MWs today as I currently don't have a next appointment. 1 week overdue......eughhh! :nope:


----------



## Boothh

Nits - they feel a lot better, I can hardly get any milk out now though :( I still feel happy we tried and did a lot more than I did with Jesse, he is happy and healthy though and that's what matters!

Vesper - that's so lovely, I got emotional when I read about them holding hands! Awwww! xx

Anti - teddys was disgusting, they thought it might be infected cus it stank soo much! The midwife pulled it off at 8 days, she just twisted it around and around and it came off,
He wasn't uncomfortable or anything but it would've cringed me out to do that! He's 2 weeks tomorrow and it's still a little bit scabby and bloody inside but it doesn't smell anymore x

Nic - my mum said they gave her that stuff with all of us too! it sounds a lot better than leaving it all minging! Jesses fell off at day 3! It was really short though so there wasn't much to actually come off lol.*

Mamicoch - congratulations! What a lovely name :) x

Leids - he's beautiful! Congrats xx

Aimee - hope things kick off soon! It must be so frustrating being over due :/ especially in this warm weather! xx

As for us - teddy weighed 6lbs 13oz yesterday he's due to be weighed again tomorrow! Still not up to birth weight but he's getting there slowly!
He's slept 8hrs two nights in a row now, can't believe he sleeps through before Jesse! MW said its fine to leave him to sleep at night seeing as that's the aim, and he's awake a lot in the day and has 2 feeds close together in the evening that seems to make up for the missed one at night! He's doing so well :) can't believe DH goes back to work on Monday! It's gone so fast :( teddy will be 2 weeks old tomorrow and it's just gone nowhere! I want to freeze time! X


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So jealous of all you ladies that have your babies :blush: They are all beautiful and seem to be doing so well.

Hope it's not much longer for you Amiee :dust: sending lots of labour dust your way x


----------



## anti

Ashlynn's cord fell off last night. :) feel so much better now. I was so scared of hurting her! Silly I know!! Breastfeeding is getting a little bit easier although my one nipple is still very sore and bleeding a bit. Still not sure if we should get her tongue tie snipped or not. Can't believe she's a week old today!! OH is back to work on Monday. :( been so nice to have him here to help around for two weeks. Gonna miss him so much... And nervous about being on my own with ashlynn.


----------



## Boothh

Aidan's Mummy said:


> So jealous of all you ladies that have your babies :blush: They are all beautiful and seem to be doing so well.
> 
> Hope it's not much longer for you Amiee :dust: sending lots of labour dust your way x

Not much longer now surely! xxx


----------



## Boothh

Anti - the midwife said to me to try and look at as though it's a piece of me stuck to him not a piece of him about to fall off! If you think of it like that it's much less scary lol xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

I get my staples removed today. I am pretty sure one side is slightly infected as it hurts quite a bit. I really hope it doesn't hurt to much.


----------



## Boothh

Hope it's not too bad purple! I was so scared of getting staples, im sure mine is glued on the outside, its just an incision line, you can't see any stitches or anything! It's weird x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Yay for more new babies!! Hope Aimee and Aidens Mum are not too long now!!

Saskia has been weighed today and is 8lb 8.5oz so above birth weight!1 She's put on 7.5oz in 1 week :happydance: So we've been discharged and just need to see the HV . 
I can't believe she's 2 weeks already, she's feeding great. Nights are very good too, to say she BF. She feeds from 10pm-11.30Pm ish on and off and I sit in bed and relax and then she sleeps till 3am, feeds again for 30 mins ish and back to sleep till 7.30-8 ish. Getting her down after the 3am feed can be hard work so i tend to let her fall asleep on me then lay her down. 
Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

purple- Hope it isn't infected :hugs:

Flower fairy- That is brilliant news :hugs: Well done to both of you, glad BF is going great :) x


----------



## purple_kiwi

So it wasn't that bad and it feels tons better. Its not infected or anything. Just half my staples get twisted weird under the skin causing the pain I have been having and made it slightly harder from him to remove but every things all good now.


----------



## vespersonicca

Great new kiwi! Glad you're feeling better. :happydance:

Nic, so jealous of your nights! Emery has been having trouble with gas and I'm sure I didn't get more than 1hr of sleep in a row all night. :coffee: From about 9pm-11pm was the worst since he wouldn't sleep but I was getting more and more exhausted. It was the 1st time since his birth that I began to really start getting angry/annoyed/frustrated. It's just the sleep debt adding up ...


----------



## bumpin2012

Glad things went well kiwi!

Monique: poor baby! do you use gripe water in Finland? Thankfully, Gabe isn't overly gassy... Our friends baby had a Tribble time with gas pains in the early days, but is doing much better at 3 months old. The lack of sleep certainly doesn't help mommy though.

I'm so jealous of you girls having an easy time breast feeding. Gabe is still struggling. We had a Dr appt on Wednesday, and sadly he had lost weight, and when I had the breastfeeding nurse in, we realized that while he was latching on, he want actually drawing any milk out, and so his bad mommy actually hadn't fed him in a day or 2. Now he's pretty much refusing to latch, and when he does, he has this flutter type sucking with very little swallowing. So now we have to supplement with formula. I'm trying to pump, but I'm not getting very much out like I was a week ago... I think the time he wasn't drawing any thing out affected my supply. And him not doing his part with breastfeeding now isn't helping things. So the nurse is coming back today to weigh him and see if we can get him back on the boob. This is one last thing that we can try before I give up.


----------



## aimee-lou

Nothing much to report I'm afraid. Ended up in A&E last night though with excruciating toothache. I've been told to take paracetamol every 3.5 hours and that I'm in VERY slow labour (i.e. getting batches of half a dozen contractions, every couple of hours, usually about 10-12 mins apart). Hubby had a go at checking my cervix last night and he reckons I'm pretty much fully effaced (felt like an egg with no shell apparently lol) and 1-2cm :thumbup: Contractions are a lot more painful today but obviously I'm already dosed up on painkillers, so I'm still happy in myself, if not exhausted as I didn't take anything over-night so the contractions stopped me from sleeping. Every time I thought about getting up to get some tablets I fell back to sleep! :dohh: Felt like I'd been hit by a truck this morning. I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow at 9.30, so if no progress by then I'm going to go and cry on them to get me in for induction/section! There's only so much of this one person can take, and it's been 48 hours now. Baby is still being a fidget though, so I know everything is good in that department. I really miss Earl too and just want him to be home as soon as possible. He's having a whale of a time with his Nonnie though lol. She's been out and bought him a paddling pool and everything lol. 

Aidan's Mummy - hope yours comes soon and doesn't keep you waiting like this one is us.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Purple- I'm glad the wound is ealing well :thumbup:

Vesper- Sorry your having a rough time with sleep at the moment, Aidan had colic and I know ow exhausting it can be :hugs:

Bumpin- I hope Bfing gets easier soon

Aimee- Hope your toothache eases soon and that baby sppeds things up soon. I was fully effaced last week and 2cm but nothing since then. Havng they said anything about a sweep/induction yet? x


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Monique: poor baby! do you use gripe water in Finland? Thankfully, Gabe isn't overly gassy... Our friends baby had a Tribble time with gas pains in the early days, but is doing much better at 3 months old. The lack of sleep certainly doesn't help mommy though.
> 
> I'm so jealous of you girls having an easy time breast feeding.

Not sure what gripe water is so no clue! I've got infant gas drops my friend brought back from the States for me that I should read the instructions for. I'm really hoping the gas isn't related to my cappuccino(s). I don't think I'll survive without coffee!!

Sorry you're struggling with BFing. :hugs: I also find it strangely zen to realize that where one person is struggling, another is doing really well and vice verse. Nothing is ever perfect. I seem to have super milk and my boys both are growing really well and this baby will probably also be in the upper percentages of weight gain. On the other hand, it doesn't seem that either of my boys will be letting me sleep for longer stretches... I'll be a new human if I get 3 hrs in a row! :haha: I hope we all see some improvement and relief in our struggle areas! Remember to enjoy and celebrate what has been easy also! :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> Great new kiwi! Glad you're feeling better. :happydance:
> 
> Nic, so jealous of your nights! Emery has been having trouble with gas and I'm sure I didn't get more than 1hr of sleep in a row all night. :coffee: From about 9pm-11pm was the worst since he wouldn't sleep but I was getting more and more exhausted. It was the 1st time since his birth that I began to really start getting angry/annoyed/frustrated. It's just the sleep debt adding up ...

:hugs: I'm not expecting it ti last!! Neither of the boys slept well and Noah didnt do 7-7 until he was 2! 11-1am is our worst time, she's so windy then and the more she cries the more wind she takes in. It's hard. Just try to rest whenever you can. Even if it's just 5 minutes of eye closing xx


bumpin2012 said:


> Glad things went well kiwi!
> 
> Monique: poor baby! do you use gripe water in Finland? Thankfully, Gabe isn't overly gassy... Our friends baby had a Tribble time with gas pains in the early days, but is doing much better at 3 months old. The lack of sleep certainly doesn't help mommy though.
> 
> I'm so jealous of you girls having an easy time breast feeding. Gabe is still struggling. We had a Dr appt on Wednesday, and sadly he had lost weight, and when I had the breastfeeding nurse in, we realized that while he was latching on, he want actually drawing any milk out, and so his bad mommy actually hadn't fed him in a day or 2. Now he's pretty much refusing to latch, and when he does, he has this flutter type sucking with very little swallowing. So now we have to supplement with formula. I'm trying to pump, but I'm not getting very much out like I was a week ago... I think the time he wasn't drawing any thing out affected my supply. And him not doing his part with breastfeeding now isn't helping things. So the nurse is coming back today to weigh him and see if we can get him back on the boob. This is one last thing that we can try before I give up.

:hugs: Sorry you're having a tough time, I had the same with both boys to be honest. I'm finding BF much easier this time, but it just shows how even though I am the same perosn, all babies are different. I had already switched to FF by this time with James and noah and they havent suffered because of it, neither is ever really poorly and they're both healthy and the right weight etc. Do what you can, but don't beat yourself up. As long as baby is happy xxxOh 



aimee-lou said:


> Nothing much to report I'm afraid. Ended up in A&E last night though with excruciating toothache. I've been told to take paracetamol every 3.5 hours and that I'm in VERY slow labour (i.e. getting batches of half a dozen contractions, every couple of hours, usually about 10-12 mins apart). Hubby had a go at checking my cervix last night and he reckons I'm pretty much fully effaced (felt like an egg with no shell apparently lol) and 1-2cm :thumbup: Contractions are a lot more painful today but obviously I'm already dosed up on painkillers, so I'm still happy in myself, if not exhausted as I didn't take anything over-night so the contractions stopped me from sleeping. Every time I thought about getting up to get some tablets I fell back to sleep! :dohh: Felt like I'd been hit by a truck this morning. I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow at 9.30, so if no progress by then I'm going to go and cry on them to get me in for induction/section! There's only so much of this one person can take, and it's been 48 hours now. Baby is still being a fidget though, so I know everything is good in that department. I really miss Earl too and just want him to be home as soon as possible. He's having a whale of a time with his Nonnie though lol. She's been out and bought him a paddling pool and everything lol.
> 
> Aidan's Mummy - hope yours comes soon and doesn't keep you waiting like this one is us.

Oh God, how dreadful. I hate Tooth ache and with slow labour too. Hope baby makes a move on for you hunxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ha! check out my tickers. All 3 of my children are 2 days old, plus their respective years and months or weeks!!! :haha:


----------



## anti

I'm having a tough time with BF as well so just know you're not alone!! My nipples are still so sore coz of ash's tongue tie she can't latch properly. My right nipple is bleeding so I've stopped feeding her from that boob. Just pumping from that boob and feeding from the left. Will find out on Monday how we're doing with weight gain coz the midwife will be back. Hoping we're getting somewhere. Also hoping my nipple heals soon so that we can feed properly. Still waiting on the referral to come through for ash's tongue tie. As much as I'm scared it'll hurt my baby, the midwife says its for the best and she'll hardly feel a thing. I don't want to wish time away but I'm looking forward to when ash can sit on her own and that sort of stuff. She's so tiny and fragile at the moment!!


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> Ha! check out my tickers. All 3 of my children are 2 days old, plus their respective years and months or weeks!!! :haha:

Cool!


----------



## KendraNoell

Those of you ladies who are having a hard time with BF or feeling guilty about it, there is a thread that can help you, I found it in the FF section and I am still trying to read through the 104 pages but it makes me feel so much better to know I'm not alone :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...astfeeding-guilt-grief-support-thread-80.html


----------



## Nits

hahaha, Nic, good timing!

monique: I loooove your new profile pic.
I like what you said about all of us having our own difficulties. I'm sorry so many of you are having a hard time BFing. Please don't feel guilty about it, it doesn't make less of a mother.

I went through the same thing when I found out I needed a c-section. The fact that i have no idea what labor feels like still bothers me and I can't bring myself to say that I gave birth. I don't feel like I gave birth =(
I know this is a very personal feeling a noone else is judging me on this but still...
BFing is going great for us but I am a bit jealous of you guys who had a vaginal delivery and are already up and about. Amy is 8 days old and I still can't walk much. If I try to go for a walk, I have to hold my abdomen the whole time and for a whole week I couldn't cough or laugh without my whole belly hurting. 

I had a big scare today. I told you Amy was having a period, because she's still getting rid of my hormones. Today I found a lump on her left breast. I called the pediatrician right away and left them a voicemail. It took them 5 minutes to call me back. I think those were the hardest five minutes of my life. I was in tears and, oh the thoughts that crossed my mind =(
Anyway, they said it was totally normal, especially for breastfed babies. The hormones can give her breasts. That's basically what it is. They told me to keep an eye on it but it should go away on its own. 
I'm still shaking but everything is ok =)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nits, Saskia has lumpy boobs and she has some milk that can be squeezed out. It's called gyncamastia (not sure on spelling) but its hormones and BF. I can understand your worry xx


----------



## Nits

thanks, Nic! It scared me so much! The pediatrician wasn't concerned at all, so that calmed me down quite a bit :hugs:
BTW, our babies have the same night schedule. They are being really good to us, aren't they?
Amy falls asleep at about 11, wakes up at 3:30 to eat and then sleeps until 7:30. I feed her again and then we nap until noon :haha:
I can't complain =)


----------



## aimee-lou

thanks Nic - I have to say I'm officially fed up! I haven't had many full on contractions this afternoon, but almost constant tightenings and such a lot of pressure, and the exhaustion is starting to get to me mentally too - tears are getting too frequent for my liking. One last bash at getting labour started tonight I think, then tomorrow's appointment should shed some light. I'm actually petrified now of going into labour as I'm so tired, I worry that LO just wont progress or will get stuck like Earl did. Hubby wonders whether it's my thyroid, as the consultant said that I would need extra 'if I carried on much longer'- that was nearly 3 weeks ago now! Not sure exactly what to say to the MW tomorrow, aside from 'please just give me something to get this baby out!'. Asked hubby if he would be alright with me opting for epi and/or section (I can only go to MLBU up to 10 days O/D and I'm 9 days O/D tomorrow!) and of course he said yes - see what I mean about the emotions...what a stupid question to ask! :dohh:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im so tired today. Kacey was up and down during the night then DD decided to be wide awake at 4 am and only have like a hr of sleep since then. So much crying today already. 

How many have given soothers/dummies? I have tried with Kacey but she just spits them out. I don't mind really but it gets a bit frustrating for her to want to just use me as one and spit out the milk all over me :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

I started with the pacifiers they gave me at the hospital, they are smaller for their little mouths, that might be your issue if the paci is too big for her mouth?


----------



## purple_kiwi

Well I tried two different types I was given both labeled breastfeeding and 0-6 months. I'm not sure if theres anything smaller then what we have. I might look next time we go out though


----------



## bumpin2012

Kiwi: have you tried the Avent "soothie" its the only one Gabe will take. I know a lot of moms who say the same thing.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> thanks, Nic! It scared me so much! The pediatrician wasn't concerned at all, so that calmed me down quite a bit :hugs:
> BTW, our babies have the same night schedule. They are being really good to us, aren't they?
> Amy falls asleep at about 11, wakes up at 3:30 to eat and then sleeps until 7:30. I feed her again and then we nap until noon :haha:
> I can't complain =)

Glad everything is fine! :hugs: Strange to hear about this girl stuff from the hormones. Emery just has an overly big weenie right now! :haha: DH asked about it last night because it is rather disproportionate atm. I reassured him it was fine. :haha:

So cool about your sleeping babies! Our night last night was much better though and I feel human this morning. :happydance: I think I woke up 3 times in a 11 hour period so not bad by our standards at all! 



purple_kiwi said:


> Well I tried two different types I was given both labeled breastfeeding and 0-6 months. I'm not sure if theres anything smaller then what we have. I might look next time we go out though

I'd just recommend trying several. Asher wouldn't take a binky at all for some reason and then started after his first tooth came in at around 5 months. He then started rejecting it again at 9 months and hasn't used one since. While Emery was at the children's ward they gave him one there which he used for maybe a few minutes. They don't give them in the regular wards though here. He only got it there because I couldn't be with him 24/7. It didn't come home with us. Good luck finding something that works! :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> hahaha, Nic, good timing!
> 
> monique: I loooove your new profile pic.
> I like what you said about all of us having our own difficulties. I'm sorry so many of you are having a hard time BFing. Please don't feel guilty about it, it doesn't make less of a mother.
> 
> I went through the same thing when I found out I needed a c-section. The fact that i have no idea what labor feels like still bothers me and I can't bring myself to say that I gave birth. I don't feel like I gave birth =(
> I know this is a very personal feeling a noone else is judging me on this but still...
> BFing is going great for us but I am a bit jealous of you guys who had a vaginal delivery and are already up and about. Amy is 8 days old and I still can't walk much. If I try to go for a walk, I have to hold my abdomen the whole time and for a whole week I couldn't cough or laugh without my whole belly hurting.

Thank you! I love the tandem pictures DH took. I really wanted to use one but was a little nervous. I just decided to go for it!

I'm glad you also related to the comment I made. I was actually so preoccupied about the recovery fears from a c-section that I didn't even stop to think about the feeling of having "given birth." I imagine I would have the same struggle in my mind since a surgical birth eliminates a lot of what we associate with childbirth. I'd love to hear what some of the other c-section mommies feel about this. 

There is certainly no doubt in my mind that I birthed my babies into this world!!! It was the hardest thing I've ever experienced and the most painful, even with an epi. The experiences were both very different though. I was in a lot of pain and had a long recovery with my first and was up and about with my second. Thank goodness I had the experiences in that order!!! A painful drawn out recovery with a toddler about would be SO hard!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Off to the MW's now. Will update when I have some news. Everything seems to have stopped almost completely, so I'm not sure what will happen now. :shrug:

Hope we're all well and enjoy the sunshine-y weekend!


----------



## vespersonicca

Happy Due Date Modo!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ermmmmm :blush:

Just got back from MW's - had a sweep and full set of checks. Turns out I'm 4cm dilated! :shock: I am still dosed up thanks to my teeth but I'm getting stronger and stronger contractions following the sweep every 4-5minutes. Have called the hospital, so just waiting for everything to progress nicely lol. 

Hoping to have a baby in the next 36 hours lol :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay Aimee! Another May baby on the way!!


----------



## Boothh

Not got caught up but just seen your post Aimee :happydance:!!!! Good luck!

I was just coming to say that we FINALLY managed to get teddy on the boob today!! 3 times so far before his formula feeds and he's latched on perfectly :) I'd given up hope of him doing it again but he has and I'm so proud! Im not sure where we go from here but I'm happy anyway x


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay congrats Aimee 4cm is a great start!! Won't be long now! Go for a walk or something! Lol!

I also tried the Soothies and LO loves them. I ordered some other ones off babies R us and we will see if they work out as well but I want to have several different kinds for the reasons already explained, like if he randomly starts rejecting them.


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> I was just coming to say that we FINALLY managed to get teddy on the boob today!! 3 times so far before his formula feeds and he's latched on perfectly :) I'd given up hope of him doing it again but he has and I'm so proud! Im not sure where we go from here but I'm happy anyway x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Mommies of 2(+), how are you finding it to divide your attention? Emery is at the breast so often that I get very little time to spend only with my toddler. Right now daddy is home and dedicates himself to that task but when he goes back to work in 2 weeks then I'll have to manage the 2 in the days alone. I can't see how I can possibly give Asher as much attention as he needs. :(


----------



## Nits

Aimee, any updates???? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Becki, that's great news :happydance:



vespersonicca said:


> I'm glad you also related to the comment I made. I was actually so preoccupied about the recovery fears from a c-section that I didn't even stop to think about the feeling of having "given birth." I imagine I would have the same struggle in my mind since a surgical birth eliminates a lot of what we associate with childbirth. I'd love to hear what some of the other c-section mommies feel about this.
> 
> There is certainly no doubt in my mind that I birthed my babies into this world!!! It was the hardest thing I've ever experienced and the most painful, even with an epi. The experiences were both very different though. I was in a lot of pain and had a long recovery with my first and was up and about with my second. Thank goodness I had the experiences in that order!!! A painful drawn out recovery with a toddler about would be SO hard!

I think it's a matter of rethinking what we understand as birthing, like you said. I may not have had the pain of labor but there's plenty of pain that comes afterwards. I don't feel less of a mother at all but I also didn't feel her come out of me. I think that's what bothers me. I felt the pulling and tugging but I didn't feel her or see her coming out. 
It hasn't stopped me from bonding with her but it would have been nice. I guess there's always next time =)


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> Yay Aimee! Another May baby on the way!!




Boothh said:


> Not got caught up but just seen your post Aimee :happydance:!!!! Good luck!
> 
> I was just coming to say that we FINALLY managed to get teddy on the boob today!! 3 times so far before his formula feeds and he's latched on perfectly :) I'd given up hope of him doing it again but he has and I'm so proud! Im not sure where we go from here but I'm happy anyway x




vespersonicca said:


> Mommies of 2(+), how are you finding it to divide your attention? Emery is at the breast so often that I get very little time to spend only with my toddler. Right now daddy is home and dedicates himself to that task but when he goes back to work in 2 weeks then I'll have to manage the 2 in the days alone. I can't see how I can possibly give Asher as much attention as he needs. :(

Good luck Aimee!!!!!!!!hope everything goes Well and quickly for you!!
Well done Beckington!!! Thats fab news.:hugs:
My husband only had one week off and im glad really because its meant we had to just get back to our routine. I have to explain to Noah sometimes that he has to wait for my attention and he does find it hard but we're getting there on ipad thing one handed so sorry. For crap reply xxxx


----------



## Nits

i can't wait to get back to a normal routine. Me being home all the time is taking a bit of a toll on our relationship with Dh. Not to mention we have my mom living with us...
We had a talk with DH today, it was good. It's difficult to explain how a baby changes your life.

OT this is Amy's favorite sleeping position
 



Attached Files:







May 26th 2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Boothh

My DH goes back to work on Monday so I'm getting nervous now about having them both together but I'm sure we'll get the hang of it after a few days! I'm anxious to get back into a routine too, having DH around has really messed jesses routine and I'm sure that's partly why he's been acting up! Teddy decided he wanted feeding at 3am today after a week nearly of sleeping through! I'm so tired!!


----------



## Nits

DH didn't get any time off. He was able to take a couple of days (literally) to be with me at the hospital, but the night we came home he had to go to work.
I wish he could stay home, I miss him =(
My hormones aren't helping. 

For those of you with two kids or more, how was the transition from being a couple to being a couple AND parents? I find it is causing me a lot of stress. Everything is so new and it seems like, all of a sudden, we don't know how to be a couple anymore.
I know it's only been a week but I love him so much, I don't want to lose what we have. I know the relationship will be different, I just want it to be a good different.


----------



## KendraNoell

My LO won't sleep in the crib or bassinet but will sleep in the bouncer- I believe because he is surrounded with padding in the bouncer and it simulates the womb. I bought a sleep positioner and have seen the horrible reviews of it because of babies that are able to turn over in their sleep suffocating with them. I don't intend to use it longer than a couple weeks to get him used to sleeping in the bassinet and since he can't roll over yet I am hoping its ok... I just don't know how else to get him to sleep in the bassinet. I've tried rolled up receiving blankets, and swaddling him (he breaks out of it, doesn't like to be tightly swaddled anymore), so I don't know what else to do. But if you google sleep positioner there is nothing but horrible articles and warnings about them :(


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> DH didn't get any time off. He was able to take a couple of days (literally) to be with me at the hospital, but the night we came home he had to go to work.
> I wish he could stay home, I miss him =(
> My hormones aren't helping.
> 
> For those of you with two kids or more, how was the transition from being a couple to being a couple AND parents? I find it is causing me a lot of stress. Everything is so new and it seems like, all of a sudden, we don't know how to be a couple anymore.
> I know it's only been a week but I love him so much, I don't want to lose what we have. I know the relationship will be different, I just want it to be a good different.

:hugs: Babies affect every couple differently of course but the transition is hard on everyone. We speak very openly about our needs from each other. Ex: (and I am so serious) Are you getting enough sex? :haha: Do you feel like our housework load is fair to each other right now? Have you had enough of your own time? Do you need a hug? :hugs:

We often say out loud that this phase of having little to no time for each other is just temporary (and it is). Once you develop some semblance of a routine (which will constantly be adjusted as Amy changes) you will feel more experienced, less stressed/more relaxed, and able to concentrate on other things. A happy mommy and daddy make better parents ALWAYS! I consciously make a point of going and hugging or sitting on DHs lap for a cuddle for no apparent reason pretty much everyday. He really seems to appreciate it and see that I am making a small gesture just for him to show him I see him and recognize he is there too. I know that praise is important for my dh so I also make a point of thanking him very specifically for work he does. All of these gestures/words/actions help us feel connected and respectful of each other during this tired time. 

I remember the first time around really feeling like I fell in love with dh all over again because I got to see him grow into a father. :cloud9: I had only seen him as a friend, lover, man, etc before. We often feel bonded and smile at each other when we see our kids do something new, grow, joke, etc. That has helped a lot too. 



KendraNoell said:


> My LO won't sleep in the crib or bassinet but will sleep in the bouncer- I believe because he is surrounded with padding in the bouncer and it simulates the womb. I bought a sleep positioner and have seen the horrible reviews of it because of babies that are able to turn over in their sleep suffocating with them. I don't intend to use it longer than a couple weeks to get him used to sleeping in the bassinet and since he can't roll over yet I am hoping its ok... I just don't know how else to get him to sleep in the bassinet. I've tried rolled up receiving blankets, and swaddling him (he breaks out of it, doesn't like to be tightly swaddled anymore), so I don't know what else to do. But if you google sleep positioner there is nothing but horrible articles and warnings about them :(

:flower: Good luck! Personally, I'm a co-sleeper. I didn't plan it that way with ds1 but I had such a hard birth and couldn't get out of bed for the first couple days that it made the most sense to have the baby next to me at night. We slept tummy to tummy. It turned out to be one of the best unplanned turns we took. I co-sleep now with ds2 and he sleeps soundly and happily with his face on my boob. Not everyone feels comfortable with it but if nothing else works for you then I whole heartedly suggest you give it a try so you can rest! I'm here to answer any questions or offer experience/tips if you want. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Well said Monique!

OH has a great work schedule right now, he works 4 12 hour shifts and then is home for 6 days. Its so hard to find time to focus on each other right now, thankfully, we have great friend willing to take Gabe for an hour or 2 so we can have some couples time.

I never tonight I would be able to Co sleep, and usually we don't, but there are some nights its the only way I'm getting any sleep! Our sub conscious is amazing! I'm always afraid I'm going to roll on him, but I don't even move! Give it a try Kendra if you haven't already!


----------



## vespersonicca

What I found most comforting as a new (co-sleeping) mother the first time around was that a mother's breathing helps regulate the baby's. Surely you've noticed how fast and then slow they can breath at times. I found it reassuring to know that if he stopped breathing for some reason, my movements would help him. I also always sleep with my hand on my babies so I don't even need to look, just feel, that they are breathing! I still go check on my toddler in his room very occasionally in the night. 

On another note, who else is loving the scale right now? I get on every morning and seem to be having the same experience as last time! I was about 120kg when Emery was born and now I'm down to 107! My starting weight was 93kg. At this rate I'll hit it again! YAY! I imagine this tandem nursing is also helping... lol

Another couple random bits I'll just edit into this post, Emery's belly button fell off today. Also, we've got our first post-partum midwife visit tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Boothh

Nits - it takes time, you will get there, it's hard to switch from being mummy and daddy all day to suddenly being husband and wife at night, just try to make time to do things together like dinner when the baby is in bed, just spending time together and if you can get a baby sitter and go out on your own for a few hours even better, just be patient and make sure you keep talking to each other xx

Kendra - best thing to do us not google. Google will never be you're friend when it comes to parenting advice, trust your instincts and if you think it will work go for it x

Vesper - we also co sleep, more so with jess as teddy actually likes his own space and sleeps more soundly in his basket, I bring him in with us though when I'm doing my feeds haha DH doesn't as he only puts up with the co sleeping rather than enjoying it like I do, it's always been more my idea haha xx

I've lost 21lbs since teddy was born making me 7lbs under pre pregnancy weight :happydance: it's still dropping every few days at the moment too, x


----------



## Nits

Thanks for the replies. We do talk a lot, I am the kind of person who needs to talk things out when something is bothering me. He listens to me. We are going to visit some friends of ours today, with the baby. I am really bad at being home all day, so going out actually puts me in a better mood.
We do tell each other i love you everyday, and i make sure to show him my feelings for him haven't decreased just because we have Amy now. I think we just need to be more patient :)

Monique, I am loving the scale as well. I am down 22 lbs (10 kg) in 9 days. Because I was a little piggy, I still have 28 lbs to go (12 kg) to get to my prepregnancy weight. I started at 147 (66 kg) and was 197 (89 kg) the morning I went in for my csection. However, I swear my body looks almost as good as it did before. My belly is almost flat, my butt is a different matter :haha:
I'd love to get to 140 lbs but 147 was a good weight for me. I am looking forward to going back to the gym, not to lose weight but because I really enjoy it, it's a nice time just for myself and it puts me in a really good mood afterwards.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

quickie update from me. 

Edward Stewart was born at 4.24am this morning, weighing 10lb14oz! :shock: 

I was in active labour for a grand total of 5 hours and 10 minutes, and had only gas and air. 

I will post a full birth story when I get a chance to get my facts straight with hubby (who is currently asleep after having had little/no sleep since 6am yesterday!)

Hope we're all ok xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

holy wow big baby! you're my hero! LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

I dont know if I could co-sleep I am so scared of rolling on him or DH rolling on him. Plus the bed is only a full so its small for even us :(


----------



## Boothh

Yaaaay Aimee! Im so happy for you! Well done on getting out such a big baby :happydance: can't wait to see pictures xxx


----------



## Boothh

Nits I feel amazing, my stomach is a lot flatter than before I was pregnant and my legs look nicer haha, and I have bigger boobs, some of my old clothes are actually too big for me :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Boothh LOL I am the same way! My stomach stuck out a bit more before I was pregnant and now that its "softer" gravity made it tuck into my pants better LOL. My legs look smaller too!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!!! Aimee Well done you xxxxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Wow Aimee! You def get the big baby award! Vaginally birthed? *needs a groveling emoticon*


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ wss!

Holy big baby award!


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca said:


> Wow Aimee! You def get the big baby award! Vaginally birthed? *needs a groveling emoticon*

^^^ :rofl:


First day by myself today! Currently sat up in bed with Jesse on one side in our bed and teddy on the other in his basket, both sound asleep but I'm waiting for them to wake up haha! I'm scared!


----------



## Nits

Yaaaaay, Aimee!
congrats!!! I look forward to the birth story and some pics

Now it's modo's turn.

We went out to visit some friends last night. It felt great to get out of the house and wear some normal peron clothes!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well done Aimee!! Congratulations
x


----------



## anti

Boothh it's my first day on my own as well!! Ashlynn has decided she doesn't want to latch anymore so I've been expressing her feeds. I think I have a blocked duct as well. My boob is all red and hot and sore!! And I can't get as much milk out of that one as the other one. Sigh* no one told me breastfeeding was going to be this hard!!! Midwife is coming round today to weight ash, hopefully she's put on weight. I don't want to wish time away, but I'm looking forward to when she's a bit older and more steady. I'm so scared of this newborn phase!! But then I guess we get the joys of teething and stuff to deal with as well. Haha.


----------



## vespersonicca

anti said:


> Boothh it's my first day on my own as well!! Ashlynn has decided she doesn't want to latch anymore so I've been expressing her feeds. I think I have a blocked duct as well. My boob is all red and hot and sore!! And I can't get as much milk out of that one as the other one. Sigh* no one told me breastfeeding was going to be this hard!!! Midwife is coming round today to weight ash, hopefully she's put on weight. I don't want to wish time away, but I'm looking forward to when she's a bit older and more steady. I'm so scared of this newborn phase!! But then I guess we get the joys of teething and stuff to deal with as well. Haha.

Have your midwife have a look at your boob. Best way to help if it's just blocked is to nurse nurse nurse! Hopefully Ash will help you out and latch! :flower: 

Each phase has its own challenges. She'll never be so small again. Hope she put on some weight for you to ease your mind.


----------



## anti

Ugh, midwife rang to say she'll only be here tomorrow coz they short staffed today. Never mind. Gives me something to look forward to tomorrow. I've been pumping and giving ash EBM from a bottle and I'm enjoying it much more than BF. maybe this is how I'll get round it all.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey!
Sadly I'm taking Saskia to her first funeral today. It's my grandads and with BF I dont want to leave her with anyone The older 2 aren't coming. JAmes has gone with his dad now for the 2 week hols! :happydance: Peace :rofl: and Noah is with hubby's Grandma for the day! I'm flipping roasted, the only dress I have that I can feed in is long sleeved black maternity dress :( At least Church with be cool.

Im expressing most days now to freeze EBM. I'm at a wedding night do on 7th June so OH needs a supply of milk!! I dont mind him using forumla as well but trying to have as much EBM to use first 
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Condolences about your grandad Nic. Hope it all goes smoothly.

Anti boo about the midwife but tomorrow then. Feeling any better?


----------



## Nits

Sorry about your grandpa, Nic =(

Anti, I realized something last night: in a few months, she won't let me hold her like a newborn anymore. She'll be too mobile and want to sit up or do other stuff. So, I'm enjoying being able to hold her little body against my chest to make her fall asleep.


----------



## modo

Ok my birth story coming up. Going to edit the version in my journal to make it less horrible to read. Warning if you read my journal version the post birth is really gross and graphic.


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats modo!! Read your birth story from the journal. Can't wait for a picture!


----------



## modo

*Modo's VBAC Birth*

It was a natural unmedicated birth with no g&a as we barely made it to the hospital on time. I had been having some pretty intense contractions Wednesday night. I took my birth ball into the shower and stayed in there for about 40 mins which helped. Although I have a really large shower it still got cramped so I left. At about 9.30pm I got my bloody show and called my doula. She advised me to get as much rest as possible. So I slept for 1 hour at a time interrupted by contractions that I needed to squat down and breath through them when that stopped working I would stand and sway my hips. By 2.30pm could not go back to sleep so at 3am I called my doula and she arrived 20 mins later. By the then the only relief I was getting was laying on all fours on my birth ball. By 5.45am I was barely getting that. Bobby came down at 6 am and tried to tear the tens machine off and climb my back :dohh: my doula got Ben up and he called my mom. At around 6.15am I started saying I wanted to go to hospital but my doula said it was too early. It was so intense at one point as soon as a contraction would stop and I would try and get off my birth ball (my knees were killing me at this point) I would go straight into the next one. I remember being teary and thinking about how unfair that was! When my contractions slowed down I honestly welcomed the break. I then demanded we go to hospital and my birth bag got packed. Credit to my doula for packing a great bag considering we had just moved and my stuff was everywhere! My parents also arrived. It gets very confusing from there.

I proclaimed that I wanted a c-section and an epidural and at one point I stormed off to the bathroom. Come back. Start getting very painful contractions tens machine barely touched the pain but Ben's massaging my back very helpful. I feel very sad for myself as my knees hurt from the floor but everytime I get off my birth ball I get another contraction instantly. Want to give up. Then get urge to poo. Run to toilet and feel great. No poo but sheer relief. I think it can't be the baby it's too early still. So back to birth ball and at this point I Realise that I am pushing. I Feel wet I ask if my waters broke doula say not sure but it I could have peed myself. I felt really upset that I peed myself in front of my husband :haha: I worry that I will poo my self next so run back to toilet and feel great relief. Doula comes in and say we are going to hospital now as I could be having the baby! Later she tells me I was mooing in the toilet don't remember this at all! 

We leave at 8.15 arrive 8.30am. Ben had put a plastic bag and pillow on the back seat. I squatted with my arms leaning on Bobby's carseat pushing for England and I don't even notice speed bumps. Arrive at 8.30am and hobble into the maternity ward baby's head partly coming out. I am ushered into triage and it's obvious that I am ready to go. Doppler used was def too late for the monitoring. The ask me to sit in a recliner to push. After only being comfortable on all fours I just outright refuse to do this. So they ask me to straddle the recliner instead. I was extremely lucky to bump into a MW from the natural birthing centre who just happened to be there with her student! They direct me with the pushing and OMG it's such sheer relief. Of course with that comes the the Ring of Fire (I remember thinking the name was most def appropriate) which was terrible :haha: I gave pushing lightly as directed a go but I just can't and have to give up. I push like I have never pushed before and out comes head. I wait and urge to push comes back and push the rest of her out.


----------



## anti

Nits, thanks for the reality check! Gonna try make the most of this stage before its gone. :) I really don't operate well when sleep deprived though so hoping this won't last too long!


----------



## Boothh

Sorry about your grandad nic :hugs:

Modo congratulations, glad you got your vbac! xx


----------



## Nits

You're welcome, Anti. I'm glad what i said made sense, hehe.

Modo, CONGRATULATIONS! I almost cried reading your story. I def want a vbac next time.
Speaking of next time, I already want to give Amy a little sibling :dohh: I can't get broody this soon or my DH will kick me out of the house :haha:

Is there anyone else left to give birth? 0.o

We had a nice talk with DH a couple of nights ago and we went out last night. Things are getting better. It's just a big change for everyone.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Is there anyone else left to give birth? 0.o

Not sure. There were a lot of people who "joined" but never really said much or maybe just stalked... not sure. I *think* it might be all of us who have been regulars! Wow! Is the birthing part really done already?


----------



## Boothh

I was wondering if there was anybody else left too! 
I think might be all done now :haha: 
I'm sooo tired this morning! DH did the night shift too so I don't know why! I should feel refreshed lol, Instead im wondering how I'm going to make it to 4.30 when DH gets home! And then we need to go food shopping :/ might just do it online!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> And then we need to go food shopping :/ might just do it online!

If there was ever a time to splurge a little and shop online, now would be opportune...


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> And then we need to go food shopping :/ might just do it online!
> 
> If there was ever a time to splurge a little and shop online, now would be opportune...Click to expand...

Jesse has been cooped in the house all day though so I don't know whether to take him to the park on the way!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> And then we need to go food shopping :/ might just do it online!
> 
> If there was ever a time to splurge a little and shop online, now would be opportune...Click to expand...
> 
> Jesse has been cooped in the house all day though so I don't know whether to take him to the park on the way!Click to expand...

Whichever way keeps you sane. ;)...although a cooped up toddler can make you go crazy in 90 seconds flat! :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I wish I could do online shopping. We decided against a double stroller and I still don't trust DD to not run away/get upset or somthing and figure out how to deal with it myself so I havn't gone any where really :(. And OH just doesn't go places if he doesn't feel like it which is really annoying since we need odds and ends like bread and milk right now.


----------



## aimee-lou

I wish I could share my hubby around. Today he has cleaned the bathroom and cooked us all brunch (we were all too lazy to do breakfast lol) and tea. He did loads of washing yesterday which now all dry and put away (bar a few bits that he wasn't sure about lol). He also weeded the garden with Earl and came to the park with us all this morning. I really am blessed as he really comes into his own in these situations - granted he still struggles with washing up and things as his shoulder has suffered past few days (stresses of having a baby lol). 

I really REALLY need to write my birth story! I just can't seem to get around to doing it as it's so blurry in places and I'm so engrossed in family life. It's only day 3 and already it's like Eddie has been here the entire time - already taking 2-3oz of milk every 3-4 hours, sleeping well, no jaundice yet and only one leaky nappy lol. Earl is getting on well with him, and is just about back to normal sleep and behaviour wise too....helps to have hubby at home as we are 'man-marking' them lol. Today for example hubby took Edward up to get him changed this morning while Earl and I did jigsaw puzzles, then the two of them watched Toy story 3 while I cleaned the kitchen and fed and made bottles for smalley. I'm sure we'll encounter problems soon - mw appointment at clinic on Thursday seems the most likely culprit lol. 

Modo - congratulations and well done! I had a few flashbacks lol. 

After pains - Anyone else? My hips are giving me all sorts of agro as I think they must have splayed massively the accommodate an 11lb baby, and they are now shifting back. I do remember the worst bit about my labour was the searing pain from my pelvis.


----------



## Boothh

Aimee my DH is much the same most of the time, I'm missing him now he's back at work, since he was off for two weeks he did a lot of the cooking (granted oven food) washing up, bottle making and washing clothes, hanging them out to dry, folding etc, and looking after Jesse!

Our first proper solo day went well, i am feeling more organised now! Teddy went in his bouncer while I made his bottle, dressed and washed jess and gave him breakfast, then I fed teddy and got him ready while jess was eating. MW came, teddy was 7lbs 2.5 so 1.5oz to go til he's upto birth weight! :)
Teddy napped and me and jess watched tv and played dinosaurs, then I made us both lunch, cleaned the kitchen and did a load of washing and hung it outside!
Jesses nap and teddys feed 
And then we had more tv time (bad mummy) and got ready for daddy to come home and then we went shopping, DH has helped all evening and the house is in a relatively tidy state!
Just making teddys bedtime bottle now and then I'm off to bed, DH is staying up to watch Ricky Gervais show so said teddy can stay up with him and have his milk :)

Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## KendraNoell

Aimee yes my hips were messed up for almost 3 weeks :/


----------



## DianaM

CALLING ALL CLOTH DIAPER MOMS OUT THERE!!!! HELP!!!
My little one has been in newborn disposables because I tried out her cloth diapers (newborn size) and they kept leaking out the leg... I know it sounds kinda stupid but I feel like I dont know HOW to put on a cloth diaper... Or maybe I just don't have the right size or style for her... I have tried out Happy Heineys and Fuzzi Bunz and so far both have leaked... Her legs are VERY tiny. I tried using some again today (she's starting to bulk up a bit in the legs) but 2 of them leaked at the legs. How often do you change your little ones cloth diaper and any suggestions on what I can do to stop the leaks? I know it's not from them repelling. Any of you know a good YouTube video on HOW to properly put on a cloth diaper? I really hate using disposables but I can't keep letting her leak like this...


----------



## KendraNoell

I wish I could help but I was not gonna go that route lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

we use cloth.. but we went with fitteds and covers. we change every 2 hrs unless she poops. i have heard of people like rolling the backs of diapers but thats usually flips.


----------



## KendraNoell

I was reading something that said if they are female to roll the back and male to roll the front but I have absolutely no idea what that means LOL


----------



## purple_kiwi

lol i think thats for like prefolds i have no idea as i tried those the other day and couldnt get them on i suck a folding..

this is kacey in a flip over a fitted.. the back is like folded/rolled so to make the rise shorter and have tighter legs. that might help get a better fit if you can figure it out I suck at explaining
 



Attached Files:







560332_10151962670875107_824660106_24435595_65603473_n.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KendraNoell

Isn't it harder to get them into onesies and stuff with the diaper like that?


----------



## vespersonicca

Cloth babies do tend to have big bums Kendra! :haha: Onesie extenders are a must or at least they were for us with my first son. Example here. Not sure why they would sell them in a pack of 10 though. We only have 4 and they don't need to be washed everytime. Just snapped off and transfered to the next suit! 

We are in cloth in the days now and it has gone well. For a newborn we went with fitted and covers as they are most reliable for those first few weeks. Diana, are your cloth diapers AIOs or pockets? If they are then you can (unfortunately) expect leaks out the legs until 6-8 weeks old depending on the baby. They need to have chunky little thighs this early on you'll want to consider a cover or another system with good gussets (you can see the extra shield from the side in this link) to catch poo and block up the legs. Lanolized wool covers over an inner like a prefold or any other inner diaper (little lambs, kissaluvs, etc) is also ideal. I can try to take picture to help out if I remember. I didn't know this stuff with my first son and we did end up in disposables until our pockets would work. This time I knew and bought a lot of used size 1 inners with covers. You'll also want to make sure your cloth has been washed 3-4 times to reach full absorbency (already done with used - nice perk if you ask me!). That helps a lot! We change every 3-4 hrs :blush: because I haven't got a good routine yet. I'd say about every 3 hrs is fine. We go much longer at night right now, thus why he is still in disposables.


----------



## Nits

No experience in cloth diapers, sorry :(

Went to the OB today, my csection scar looks great, you can hardly tell it's there :happydance: and it's healing really well. I loooove my OB, she's amazing.
I decided to go with a non hormonal, copper IUD for birth control and she was all for it. I'll have it done during my six week follow up. It makes me so happy, I miss my alone time with hubby. 
I am glad that my sex drive hasn't vanished :)

Glad to hear we are all settling into a routine. I am feeling better every day. Hubby and I are slowly going back to normal as well and I don't feel like crying every night anymore. 

Bit of a pointless comment, I just wanted to update everyone.

OT: becki, DH looooves Ricky gervais! A while ago, we also discovered the Mitchell and Webb show.mits one of the funniest shows I've ever watched. Gotta love British humor :)


----------



## aimee-lou

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...29-edward-stewart-27-5-12-a.html#post18433243

Birth story as promised.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Glad to hear we are all settling into a routine. I am feeling better every day. Hubby and I are slowly going back to normal as well and I don't feel like crying every night anymore.

Sounds like the baby blues are passing for you! Glad to hear you're also settling in. I seem to have been spared too many hormonal flip-outs this time around but I suppose there's still time! :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

Here are a few pictures from our last diaper change for Emery. Sorry they are so yellow. I took them without flash in our bathroom. Not really sunny here today. The first is the inner (kissaluv size 0 - thus the middle snap down possibility if belly button needs air). You can see it's wide but it doesn't bother baby anyway since newborns hold their legs open. This helps catch everything also. The second one has the cover underneath. You can see a bit where the gussets will block up the sides. I think this is the key for cloth success at the very beginning! The third has the view of the gussets from the side. That's an Imse vimse organic cover. Not a fan of their inners but the covers have been nice and they have cute patterns. The last is all sealed up. Not your cutest cloth combo but efficient which is most important for me right now. I dislike changing the cloths all the time when there are leaks. The cuteness works in a few weeks though! Squeeeeee! :happydance: The last one is with clothes on. Not too bulky in the end. I'm so used to cloth bums now that my kids look really weird to me in disposables! :haha:

It occurred to me to mention that if anyone follows the link to the body extenders and is interested in them, it's worth checking to see that the snap sizes match the majority of your clothes. At least here in Finland, Lindex and H&M (a couple of the most popular for baby clothes and cheapest) use different sizes.

Gee. It really looks like I have way too much time on my hands. :blush: DH is out with Asher playing and Emery is snuggled up sleeping on me. Sweet peace and quiet! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P1070074.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









P1070075.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









P1070076.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









P1070077.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









P1070080.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumpin2012

Monique, you are a wealth of information! Thank you! I'm still using disposables on Gabe, he's not big enough yet for cloth...

Last appointment went much better. He's now up to 6 lbs 15 oz! I had a lactation consultant visit me to address my feeding and supply issues, and I'm starting to feel like we will get the hang if this breastfeeding thing! Hopefully I can stop crying over this! We have decreased the formula to only 2-3 bottles a day, and no more than 2 oz at a time, the rest is all boob and Gabe seems to be adjusting well. He goes through a few hours where it seems like I'm feeding him constantly, but he isn't refusing the breast like he was. I've also stopped seeing the alarm to wake up every 3 hours to feed him. For the past 2 nights he had slept through the night for 5-6 his straight! Is this normal? Or should I be worried about this?


----------



## Boothh

Nits - you should look for 'peep show' its got mitchell and webb in it, it's one of our favourites haha x

Bumpin - teddy has slept for upto 8 hours some nights! At the moment he sleeps about 6 hours, last night for example was 12am til 6.30am, the night before was 11.30 til 5am x


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Monique, you are a wealth of information! Thank you! I'm still using disposables on Gabe, he's not big enough yet for cloth...
> 
> I've also stopped seeing the alarm to wake up every 3 hours to feed him. For the past 2 nights he had slept through the night for 5-6 his straight! Is this normal? Or should I be worried about this?

Thanks. :flower: So long as he's gaining weight then it's probably fine, especially if he is having longer awake periods in the day.


----------



## vespersonicca

A friend of mine posted this Oprah clip on Dunstan baby talk. I found it fascinating. It claims to be able to generally identify 5 distinct sounds/"words" in a baby's cry (aged 0-3 mo). I'm going to try to listen and see if it's true! Anyone else interested?


----------



## purple_kiwi

I wouldn't say kaceys diapers are to bulk lol I just may be used to it now though but we can so far get all her stuff done up but shes pretty short so that helps with clothes fitting. We have way trimmer covers then whats in that picture lol that was me messing around trying to get a good fit.


----------



## Nits

Meghan, I'm happy BFing is working for you =D
Amy slept 7 hours straight the other night, it's normal ;) Don't worry about it.

Becki, we started watching the Peep Show but I'm not a huge fan, It has it's really funny moments but there's too much self-deprecating humor for my liking. My husband likes it a lot. 

Monique, yes, it seems like my hormones are finally settling down =D
Dh has the day off today and we are having a really good time, just being home. Those first few days are way harder than I had imagined =S


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi ladies just thought I would let you know that Oliver Lawerance Jackson was born at 7:12 am yesterday morning weighing 8lb 60z. 4 1/2 hour labour. Was in the birthing pool for most of it but got out at 8 cm, had gas and air +pethidene. No tear's either which is good. Sorry I didn't update earlier I did try and get on at the hospital but it wouldn't load properly.

Here he is
 



Attached Files:







380192_308369635916479_420396063_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









36552_308337282586381_100002303358784_692295_649012555_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nits

Congrats, Aidan and Oliver's mom!!!!
He's a cutie.
How nice you got to use the pool :)


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations! He's so cute :happydance: xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Yay! Congrats to you Aidan's AND Oliver's mummy!


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> I was reading something that said if they are female to roll the back and male to roll the front but I have absolutely no idea what that means LOL

This applies to using cloth whenever you are arranging the absorbant part of the diaper in any cloth combo. Boys pee toward the front so it's best that there is more absorbency there. Girls tend to pee down and will benefit from an extra layer in the middle area. :flower:


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe my sweet little newborn is going to be 3 weeks old tomorrow! Hopefully he should be back upto birth weight when he is weighed! He has gotten longer though, even though tiny baby is still baggy on him it's starting to look abit short! I feel sad because with the weather being so warm he's either been in a vest or one of the two romper suits we had in this size, so he's hardly worn the cute little baby grows and outfits, some still have tags on and I don't think he's worn any of them more than twice :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies! 

Congratulations Aidan and Oliver's Mum! Jealous of the pool lol. Didn't have time this time but I know how much of a relief it is. Love the name - Oliver was one of our list. He's a cutie definitely. 

We're just back from our second MW appointment. Had to go up to clinic as the home visits just annoy me lol. Eddy has put on 20g/1oz so he's now 10lb15oz! I didn't think it was possible for that :wacko: His cord fell off in the night too.....I went to undress him and it fell out onto my foot :sick: so he looks really grown up now (obviously for a baby his age lol). 

Boothh - I know what you mean about clothes. Eddy is straight into 0-3s and even these are a little snug on him - some of them I remember putting onto Earl when he was about 2 weeks and they swamped him, and they fit Eddy perfectly lol :dohh: 

We have to go out and buy new bottles at the weekend as the posh MAM anti-colic self sterilising ones keep leaking when you go to re-heat them. Had two of them do it overnight and tbh it's not worth the hassle. I got 2 little boots own bottles to use in emergencies and they work so much better. Will need to buy a steriliser/bucket though :dohh: His bottles are going to have to go up to 4oz soon, he's drained 3 3oz bottles over the last 2 day period (and I was shocked he'd gained :dohh:).


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm just curious- why do you have to sterilize the bottles? My book from the hospital said that it wasn't necessary, just to wash in warm soapy water, and that we can also use water from the tap and don't need to boil it or use purified water. It saved me a lot of time not having to worry about that stuff.

Is this the time where my son would be going through a growth spurt? He's taken in about 3 times as much formula as he usually does between his night feed and this morning, he has barely spit up any of it either and he's been wide awake after all that formula! Mommy is soooo tired I don't get it. He's had a bit of gas too probably from all the extra formula intake.

Ugh I got to get his circumcision scheduled in the next couple weeks but I don't want to have to pay for it, so expensive!


----------



## aimee-lou

The MW I saw today did tell me that the Food Standards Agency has changed it's policy regarding the actual sterilisation of bottles, but the gov't has seen fit not to pass it on as they fear it may confuse us simple people.... basically you can forego the sterilisation of the bottle as long as it's well washed in hot soapy water, and then sluice out the bottles with boiling water prior to use. You have to use 70 degree water anyway, so this is no hardship really, and the main problem is the formula itself containing nasties. It used to be that all bottles used to have to be sterilised - and I only heard this today. I'm more likely to trust a midwife than a Health Visitor in this circumstance. 

Have priced up some really bog-standard wide neck bottles in boots - £6.50 for 4 and the teats are £3 for 2. :thumbup: 

I was always told that growth spurts happen usually at 1 week, 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 16 weeks (see the pattern lol). But that's not a set in stone pattern. Earl was in some kind of perpetual growth spurt until he was about 1 lol :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey has decided she dislikes night time.. Well not really but she cluster feeds from about 10 till almost 3 sleeping for maybe 15-20 mins then feeding off and on and just in general being fussy. Makes me so tired though.


----------



## Nits

Purple, that sucks :s
Do you get to sleep in in the morning?


----------



## vespersonicca

purple_kiwi said:


> Kacey has decided she dislikes night time.. Well not really but she cluster feeds from about 10 till almost 3 sleeping for maybe 15-20 mins then feeding off and on and just in general being fussy. Makes me so tired though.

I feel your pain... or should I say exhaustion? :winkwink: Emery has been having the same kind of gas issues as Asher. He wakes often and tries to fart and only falls asleep again once successful. He nurses a lot but only manages to poop maybe 3-4 times a day... with how much he nurses he would be much more comfortable if he could manage more often I think. It seems to take a lot of effort for him! I recall with Ash being so surprised at how much time goes into helping a newborn get the hang of his/her digestion track! :haha: No one ever mentioned it to me before...


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - I don't think 0-3 will go near ted for a while yet he's titchy! But he's definitely nearly into newborn now!*
I loved MAM bottles used them with Jesse and never had a problem, I'd find their customer service number, maybe you have a faulty set x*
And jess was drinking 7oz at 2 weeks old he was a proper piggy baby, you should go off his weight not his age as he's bigger than average he's obviously going to need more milk than say teddy is because there's nearly a 4lb weight difference even though there's over 2 weeks between them x

Kendra and Aimee - i must admit I havnt sterilised any of teddys bottles, I got our steriliser out when we we're starting to use bottles and the bottom was rusty so I couldn't use it! We've just been washing them very thoroughly, leaving them to soak in boiling water and then before we use each bottle I pour boiling water over the teat! Ted hasn't been ill or anything so I don't think it's that bad, I don't know whether to bother buying one now because surely the older they get the less important it is. I stopped doing jesses about 6months but my SIL still does my nieces and she's 15 months :shrug:


----------



## cliqmo

Why look at all the baby chat in here now!! I can't wait to join you!!


----------



## vespersonicca

cliqmo said:


> Why look at all the baby chat in here now!! I can't wait to join you!!

Hopefully really soon!! 

So, my major epiphany for the day? I can do ANYTHING with one kid! Anything and without much trouble (No worries first time moms, it comes with practice!). Two? Another story entirely! I feel so completely ******** (sorry if that expression offends anyone) when it comes to managing two. I can't seem to think of simple logical solutions for anything until someone else tells me... then it's like, oh yeah! WHY couldn't I figure that out??? :haha::blush:

(edit) Huh? I was censored! Well I feel silly and extremely dimwitted...


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Why look at all the baby chat in here now!! I can't wait to join you!!
> 
> Hopefully really soon!!
> 
> So, my major epiphany for the day? I can do ANYTHING with one kid! Anything and without much trouble (No worries first time moms, it comes with practice!). Two? Another story entirely! I feel so completely ******** (sorry if that expression offends anyone) when it comes to managing two. I can't seem to think of simple logical solutions for anything until someone else tells me... then it's like, oh yeah! WHY couldn't I figure that out??? :haha::blush:
> 
> (edit) Huh? I was censored! Well I feel silly and extremely dimwitted...Click to expand...

:hugs: I can only guess the word but if it begins with R, then in the uk it's a really derogatory word but I know it's not in other countries Hun zx
Also I'm finding juggling 2 small ones a challenge. James being older is much easier but trying to do basic household tasks with a toddler and a newborn is stressful!!!! Xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Why look at all the baby chat in here now!! I can't wait to join you!!
> 
> Hopefully really soon!!
> 
> So, my major epiphany for the day? I can do ANYTHING with one kid! Anything and without much trouble (No worries first time moms, it comes with practice!). Two? Another story entirely! I feel so completely ******** (sorry if that expression offends anyone) when it comes to managing two. I can't seem to think of simple logical solutions for anything until someone else tells me... then it's like, oh yeah! WHY couldn't I figure that out??? :haha::blush:
> 
> (edit) Huh? I was censored! Well I feel silly and extremely dimwitted...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I can only guess the word but if it begins with R, then in the uk it's a really derogatory word but I know it's not in other countries Hun zx
> Also I'm finding juggling 2 small ones a challenge. James being older is much easier but trying to do basic household tasks with a toddler and a newborn is stressful!!!! XxxClick to expand...

Didn't know, thanks!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't even do the boiling water because here we just have to wash and rinse them. It's a lot easier using water from the tap too instead of purified water and then heating it. I can take it straight from the tap in the temp that I need so its less fussy baby and baby gets food faster!


----------



## purple_kiwi

So in the hospital Kacey failed her hearing test well got a referral so i just called them today and she has a retest july 4 which seems forever away and i keep worrying she cant hear me or somthing


----------



## bumpin2012

I didn't think you had to sterilize bottles unless you live on a well water system, or in an Astra where there is a possibility of you're water being contaminated. I'm not using powder formula (yet) as I'm not using a lot of formula. But I'm going to be switching to powder soon...

Kiwi: hopefully everything works out. I really don't know anything about how those tests work. Maybe there is a false failure rate? 

Arm: Gabe lost weight again this week. He's still above his birth weight, but I'm really staying to think we're not going to be successful with this breastfeeding thing. I'm gaining and losing the same ground every week. But I've promised myself to give it 6 weeks for Gabe to catch on. So I've got a little over 2 weeks before I quit. I've had so many people come by to see if they have any suggestions, and I'm really out of options at this point. So frustrated...


----------



## purple_kiwi

well apparently fluid after birth can give false results, and since she was a c section baby she has more fluid build up then a vaginal birth so i hope that was it but its hard to tell somtimes it seems like she can hear others i really question it as i clap next to her really loud as she isnt phased at all :(


----------



## Boothh

vespersonicca said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Why look at all the baby chat in here now!! I can't wait to join you!!
> 
> Hopefully really soon!!
> 
> So, my major epiphany for the day? I can do ANYTHING with one kid! Anything and without much trouble (No worries first time moms, it comes with practice!). Two? Another story entirely! I feel so completely ******** (sorry if that expression offends anyone) when it comes to managing two. I can't seem to think of simple logical solutions for anything until someone else tells me... then it's like, oh yeah! WHY couldn't I figure that out??? :haha::blush:
> 
> (edit) Huh? I was censored! Well I feel silly and extremely dimwitted...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I can only guess the word but if it begins with R, then in the uk it's a really derogatory word but I know it's not in other countries Hun zx
> Also I'm finding juggling 2 small ones a challenge. James being older is much easier but trying to do basic household tasks with a toddler and a newborn is stressful!!!! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Didn't know, thanks!Click to expand...

I reeally want to know what word you used and I can't figure it out because it's too early for my little brain :dohh:

It must just be me but I'm finding 2 waaay easier than one! I'd gotten lazy with Jesse, with teddy feeding so regularly it forces us to have some sort of routine which has made things really seem a lot easier than it was just going with he flow with one kid! Hope things get easier soon :hugs: 
The only thing that's killing me is the sleep deprivation, teddy sleeps really well and I'm lucky to have a DH that does more than his share of night feeds but im just soooo tired!
Maybe partly to do with the blood transfusion I never got before I left hospital, I imagine my iron is still pretty low!


----------



## Boothh

purple_kiwi said:


> well apparently fluid after birth can give false results, and since she was a c section baby she has more fluid build up then a vaginal birth so i hope that was it but its hard to tell somtimes it seems like she can hear others i really question it as i clap next to her really loud as she isnt phased at all :(

Teddy was a section baby too and she had to try a few times to get a clear reading for him (eventually she did) I think it's normal what you're describing for her age, teddy is selective with what loud noises he reacts to, try not to worry!

The HV came yesterday and teddy was 7lbs 5oz so finally past his birth weight at 3 weeks old :happydance: he is only on the 9th centile bless! Jess was on the 91st so it's strange to have this skinny little baby for me lol! Long though! I bit the bullet and packed away his tiny baby clothes, all still baggy around his body but he has long legs and couldn't straighten them properly in that size! Newborn absolutely swamps him but at least he will be more comfortable!
Gutted though, he's literally worn each baby grow once, and none of them were cheap! :/


----------



## KendraNoell

Boothh my LO is in the low centiles too, it kinda freaks me out but I know he will catch up eventually. They did say for his weight and height he is proportionate so he's ok there, but he's in the 14th percentile for height and 9th for weight and that was at 3 weeks and 7lbs 13oz. 

Kinda weird though at the WIC office they weigh them with a onesie on and a dry diaper... just seems like it would add a couple useless ounces that would throw off the results wouldn't it? 

I am trying a new formula, I have been on the Similac sensitive version for gassiness and fussiness, but he still has a lot of gas, I paid a lot of money for the Enfamil newborn version and I can tell its thinner and blends better so I am hoping he will take better to it. Unfortunately I will have to pay out of pocket for it, ugh. And it's over 20 dollars a can! Eek!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> It must just be me but I'm finding 2 waaay easier than one! I'd gotten lazy with Jesse, with teddy feeding so regularly it forces us to have some sort of routine which has made things really seem a lot easier than it was just going with he flow with one kid! Hope things get easier soon :hugs:
> The only thing that's killing me is the sleep deprivation, teddy sleeps really well and I'm lucky to have a DH that does more than his share of night feeds but im just soooo tired!
> Maybe partly to do with the blood transfusion I never got before I left hospital, I imagine my iron is still pretty low!

I think the slowly going sleep debt is making me pretty nervous about when DH goes back to work next Friday... my 2 have a 21 month age gap so ds1 is still pretty needy. It breaks my heart when he comes and asks to be picked up just when it would be really hard for me to do it safely with ds2. I have to consciously think of times and ways to concentrate on him so he gets his mommy-fix. Newborns are pretty demanding too. They just scream to let you know they need you and it's pretty important to respond quickly. I hate having to make ds1 wait. He throws a fit now about it too.


----------



## vespersonicca

I think the baby blues have finally hit me. Today, for the 1st time, I just felt like crying... completely inadequate, useless, unfair to have 2 babies, indifferent... a whole slough of negativity.


----------



## DianaM

Thanks for the pics and great cloth diaper tips! My cloth diapers that I was using were newborn Happy Heineys pocket and they just didn't get tight enough around her tiny legs (until now at 6 weeks). I JUST started using my GroVia AI2 Hybrid system. They go from 8lbs-35lbs and although they make her butt look big in some outfits they don't leak! My little one is a very heavy wetter so with the newborn size I could only go an hour and I'd have to change her (which could also have been my problem with leaks) I was used to disposables where you could go hours without changing (and now I feel bad she was wet for so long in them) but with the GroVia I'm changing every 2 hours. They could hold more but I don't want her sitting in a diaper more than 2 hours (unless overnight or napping). And of course as soon as she poops I change her right away :) I'm so glad that they are finally fitting so I don't have to buy anymore disposables! Man those things are expensive! And they fill up our garbage like no tomorrow! We are only allowed 1 bag or we have to pay! 
I gotta get on my computer more often to update and keep up with everything that's going on! My phone isn't the greatest way to update!


----------



## vespersonicca

vespersonicca said:


> I think the baby blues have finally hit me. Today, for the 1st time, I just felt like crying... completely inadequate, useless, unfair to have 2 babies, indifferent... a whole slough of negativity.

Went to get afternoon coffee and food shopping as a family. The fresh air (and coffee I'm sure) made a world of difference! For now I'm feeling pretty ok. Hope it continues! :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Diana- only 1 garbage bag? Holy crap! We would be so screwed. We are going through a garbage bag a day between the disposable diapers, drop-in bottle liners, and our regular garbage. 

And as for the disposable diapers and them sitting in their pee for several hours, I think its different than cloth as the disposable ones pull the wetness away from the top and soak into the diaper like a pad, so don't feel bad about it, it still feels dry to them unless they poo :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> I think the baby blues have finally hit me. Today, for the 1st time, I just felt like crying... completely inadequate, useless, unfair to have 2 babies, indifferent... a whole slough of negativity.
> 
> Went to get afternoon coffee and food shopping as a family. The fresh air (and coffee I'm sure) made a world of difference! For now I'm feeling pretty ok. Hope it continues! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww glad you're feeling a bit better. It's hard work isn't it xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

We are only allowed one bag a week also. Its impossible there are 3 adults a toddler and a baby in my house so we easily go through 2+ bags a week. We recycle also but theres no limit on that at least.


----------



## KendraNoell

Here you just get penalized if you overfill your trash can that they collect but I know a lot of places are cracking down on waste production and whatnot.

I feel terrible for my sister, she's due at the end of August and she's been in the hospital since Thursday with a super bad kidney infection. They've had her on 2 types of antibiotics and she still has had a fever this whole time. The baby is fine thank goodness but I feel terrible for her to have to stay in the hospital longer than she would if she went into labor!


----------



## Nits

Purple, I hope everything is ok with your LO&#8217;s hearing. My baby doesn&#8217;t respond to noises all the time either, and she passed the test. Actually, we had an awful thunderstorm a few nights ago, even the dog was shaking and Amy didn&#8217;t even wake up. 

Booth, Amy is small too (I don&#8217;t know in terms of percentile). She weighed 7lbs 1.4oz at birth and at her two week checkup she was at 6lbs 15oz (after putting on 5 oz in a week). She&#8217;s still at 20 inches long. Her pediatrician told me to pump a couple of times a day just to produce more milk. I feel ambivalent about pumping, I don&#8217;t want to have overproduction and giver her a stomach ache. Part of me just thinks she&#8217;s a tiny baby. I don&#8217;t want to force her to eat if she doesn&#8217;t want to. Jeez, I didn&#8217;t think I would have these food issues until she was at least a couple of years old :dohh:

Vesper, hope you&#8217;re feeling better =)

I don&#8217;t even have garbage removal where I live =S
We have to put the garbage bags in the car and drive to the landfill&#8230; Thank god we are moving in a month. 
AFM, Amy hasn&#8217;t pooped in two days. She doesn&#8217;t seem to be in pain and has had plenty of wet diapers. She is also passing gas, just no BM. We are not concerned yet&#8230;


----------



## KendraNoell

Nits- I can't remember are you solely BF-ing or are you combi-feeding?

I have been reading up a lot on baby poop because of the changes in my LO's bowel movements from switching from BF to FF. Everything I read said its not unusual to go up to 3 days for a BF baby to have a BM and even longer for FF babies! As long as her stools aren't hard I wouldn't be concerned either.

I'm currently switching to a gentler formula on my LO and he's spitting up more because its thinner, as well as having some nasty runny poop.


----------



## Nits

Kendra, I'm BFing only. I looked it up and also found tha it's not unusual. She also needs to gain weight, so maybe she's going through a growth spurt?
Ladies, I am happy to announce that things are great between DH and me. I love my little family :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Ladies, I am happy to announce that things are great between DH and me. I love my little family :)

:thumbup:


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: that's great that things are better. The hormones post pregnancy are even crazier than during! As for the poop question, I think with breastfeed babies you should see 2-3 poops a day. Any less could be a sign that baby is not getting enough to eat. But check with your Dr before panicking! I also know that almost anything can be normal with bfing babies and as long as she is gaining enough weight, going a few days between poops is totally fine.

Monique: glad your feeling better! Those baby blues are no fun! How is Asher taking to Emery? I love their names, are they Finnish names? Our do they come from somewhere else?

Gabe and I went to a baby shower hosted by my coworkers. Gabe was passed around like a hot potato! We received a very generous monetary gift from the unit, as well as a few bits of clothing, toys, and a bouncer chair. I'm not sure what to do with the bouncer though. I bought one before Gabe was born, but I feel bad returning it...


----------



## KendraNoell

you shouldn't feel bad! they would rather you have a gift you will use I'm sure!


----------



## Nits

I will call the dr tomorrow, she's gone without pooping since Thursday now. Again, she has plenty of wet diapers and is passing gas. But I'll call first thing tomorrow. 

That's awesome about the baby shower!


----------



## KendraNoell

what did the dr say??


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Monique: glad your feeling better! Those baby blues are no fun! How is Asher taking to Emery? I love their names, are they Finnish names? Our do they come from somewhere else?
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with the bouncer though. I bought one before Gabe was born, but I feel bad returning it...

Thank you! :flower: So far I haven't had the return of those feelings. Hope it stays that way but I'm sure I'll have my moments when I have to take care of the boys alone. DH goes back to work on Friday. Asher seems to pay more and more attention to his brother and seems to have started to remember to be more gentle and calm around him. :happydance: Not always of course but better! He comes and points out all this face parts like nose and eyes, etc. Very cute but he demands a lot of my attention which is hard if I'm trying to cam down Emery with gas or something. 

The names aren't Finnish. Asher is hebrew I guess although we aren't Jewish and Emery I can't recall. I believe they are both just uncommon English language names though. :shrug: Anyway, we like them. 

As for the bouncer, I'd just suck it up and return it since you have one or see about returning the one you have. No point in having two and as Kendra said, I'm sure they want you to have something you can use!


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> what did the dr say??

I didn't have to call her. We woke up to a very explosive diaper :haha:
AND the umbilical cord finally fell off! it only took 18 days :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Bumpin - we ended up with 3 bouncy chairs when jess was little, we kept one at each grandparents for when we visited x

Nits - glad she finally poo'd!


----------



## KendraNoell

That's a good point Boothh to take one to wherever the baby will be staying when they're not with you. I know my mom has had to get a ton of stuff since Jackson is her first grandchild but I was able to score a bouncer seat for really cheap at a yard sale.


----------



## bumpin2012

That's a gray idea ladies...I just wish I had another place where baby would be staying! It's just oh and I. Both sets of grandparents are thousands of kms away...and anyone who will be watching lo will likely be watching him at our place. I'm just going to return it... I think it came from Walmart, and take anything back workout a receipt...lol


----------



## Nits

Bumpin, you probably answered this already but where in canada do you live? 

I think Amy is taking her first bath today =D


----------



## FlowerFairy

Nits said:


> Bumpin, you probably answered this already but where in canada do you live?
> 
> I think Amy is taking her first bath today =D

Are you told not to bath them till a certain time there ? Xx


----------



## KendraNoell

She's probably been doing sponge baths cause it took so long for Amy's cord stump to come off. I gave Jackson his last bath for a little while as he's getting circumcised today... I hope it's not going to be too traumatic for either of us!


----------



## Boothh

Hope that everything goes okay with that kendra, And that he heals fast.
I can't imagine doing that to my boys but it's not the norm here x


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, that's what the Dr was saying earlier about it, its just a cultural thing. And since I don't have a wee-wee I really don't care either way, so I kind of let my husband lead that one, since he would understand better than I would.

Overall it went well. They inject a block into the wee-wee so that there is no pain, he did start to freak out a bit because they have to strap their legs down and the pressure from the procedure and the Dr yanking on it and everything. Thing is is that they cut the foreskin off and my husband was sitting there wincing every snip because the scissors were like the loudest scissors ever! He wasn't even watching but every time the Dr made a snip you could see he was like OMG... lol it was funny. Now I have a very crabby baby that took some pain meds and is sleeping now finally. I have to check his diaper once an hour to check for too much blood from the incision so I can't even really nap either :(


----------



## Nits

I was told not to give her a tub bath until her cord fell off, so I was just using wipes until now.
She didn't get a bath today anyway :haha: lazy mom.

Kendra, glad everything went ok! It's def a cultural thing. In argentina, boys don't get circumcised unless it's for religious reasons. But my Dh has said that if we have a boy, he wants to have him circumcised. 
Also, in my country, it's customary for girls to get their ears pierced at birth. My grandmother bought a really cut pair of tiny earrings for Amy but now I am having second thoughts. She's so tiny and perfects, why would I want to pierce her ears? =S
My grandma asked me if it was ok to buy her earrings (she's done so for all her greatgranddaughters) and I agreed to it, she's not trying to impose it on me or anything...
Oh well, not a really serious problem, though.


----------



## Boothh

I personally don't agree with circumcision or ear piercing in babies, I just think they are both unnecessary, and it takes the choice away from the child, same reason I don't agree with giving them a religion until they are old enough to decide for themselves,
I can't imagine putting my baby through any kind of pain unless it was medically called for (I was hysterical that they hurt teddy when taking blood for tests in hospital) so I can't understand why people would for something cosmetic!
Each to their own though, I'm sure there are things I do with my kids that others don't agree with! You can't please everybody eh! :flower:


----------



## purple_kiwi

so kacey got weighed and measured today. shes 8 lbs and 20.5 inches i cant beleive shes grew 2.5 inches already.. seems like i forgot how quickly they grow


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana, I'm in nova Scotia.

I'm neither for or against circumcision. We decided to do it, based on our Dr's recommendation. He already has a short foreskin, and she felt that it might cause problems later in life. It might not be an issue, but I would rather have it done now, and not when he is 13. So he goes in on Monday for out. I'm not looking forward to it. I hate the idea if him being in pain...

It's crazy how fast they grow! Gabe finally broke the 7 lb mark! But he ha grown like 4 cm since he was born... My skinny little monkey is in the 90 th percentile for his height, but only in the 5th for his weight.he has several very alert earful periods now, and he discovered himself in a mirror on his bouncer chair. The faces he was making a he stared very seriously at himself was so cute!


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't mean to start a debate about circumcision, so I apologize for that! I don't really have an opinion either way, which is why I went ahead and did it because hubby did have a preference. But I also agree, to each their own!


----------



## Nits

Oh, I don't think you started a debate :) 

Meghan, he grew 4 cm???woooow =D
Amy wasn't up to her birth weight yet at her two week appointment. We'll see where she's at tomorrow.

Purple, 2.4 inches too! I had to google it :haha: that's six cm!! Seems like yesterday we were willing them to be born.


----------



## modo

Typing one handed sorry for any mistakes :lol: Lily is coming up to her 2 week growth spurt. Dont know how i could have coped so far without nipple shields. Both nips are cut. she has been on my boob all day :dohh: Want to shower but can't. Feel stinky :lol:


----------



## purple_kiwi

lol yea they told me in inches i didnt know what it meant in cms :haha:. Me and OH think shes just making up for getting to escape a week early lol..
I always feel like I smell like milk well OH actually told me I did the other day. Feels like my boobs never stop leaking my shirts are always soaked after feeding. On another note though I have lost 13 lbs since she was born :happydance:


----------



## Nits

My boobs only leak a little bit. I am always concerned I may not produce enough milk but then, she doesn't seem hungry so I guess all is good. 
Modo, that sucks that your nipples are cracked =S

So... last night I gave in and gave her a pacifier. For some reason I cannot explain, I don't like pacifiers. but she was super fuzzy and her diaper was fine, she want hungry, i didnt know what else to do. it really helped calm her down but i cried for like half an hour :dohh: 
the fact that my boob wasnt enough to make her feel better made me cry soooo much. stupid mommy guilt and pp hormones :)


----------



## anti

Nits don't worry. I did the same thing last week. Ashlynn just wouldn't settle... Gave her a paci and she fell asleep instantly. Even though it broke my heart!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't last a day without the pacifier. I'm all for making everyone's lives easier.


----------



## Boothh

Wet still trying to find a dummy that works, teddy is hit and miss with whether he'll take one, he likes to suck mine or DHs little finger though and often goes to sleep like that!
He's just thrown up on my bed, DH and jess are asleep though so I just cleaned it with wipes and put a blanket over it. How disgusting am I! Anything to go back to sleep faster lol x


----------



## KendraNoell

The things we will learn to live with for more sleep :)


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, hope its ok to post here...I'm normally on the other May thread as my little girl Lola was born on 9th May.

Just reading what you have said about pacifiers/dummies have any of you heard of the Dunstan Baby Language DVD? My sister bought it for when our niece was born and although I have a very content baby I watched it and it is really good.

Basically all babies make certain sounds when they cry because of their natural body reflexes. So from watching the DVD I can now tell whether my baby needs feeding, winding or to sleep...I still have another DVD to watch to learn more. I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## vespersonicca

yazzy said:


> Hey girls, hope its ok to post here...I'm normally on the other May thread as my little girl Lola was born on 9th May.
> 
> Just reading what you have said about pacifiers/dummies have any of you heard of the Dunstan Baby Language DVD? My sister bought it for when our niece was born and although I have a very content baby I watched it and it is really good.
> 
> Basically all babies make certain sounds when they cry because of their natural body reflexes. So from watching the DVD I can now tell whether my baby needs feeding, winding or to sleep...I still have another DVD to watch to learn more. I'd definitely recommend it.

That is also what the youtube clip that I posted a few pages back is about although no one commented about it. 

We also give a binky (pacifier/dummy or tutti in Finnish!) at least when ds2 is in his bouncer while we eat as a family. Sometime I give it other times too. The infant need to suck is just so strong that they still have it even if they don't need anymore milk and are spitting up. Ds1 also liked our fingers but wouldn't take a binky. Babies suck a pacifier differently than the breast so they have to learn to keep it in their mouths. It helps to push and pull it gently in and out of the mouth in a suckling kind of motion. It can take a little but they usually grab on.


----------



## Nits

Many comments about pacifiers! 
I don't feel guilty anymore. My mom and my inlaws thought it was hilarious thAt I cried over it...
Anyway, she kind of likes it but she let's me know if she wants myboobs instead.

Ive seen that video posted in a few threads. I have to watch it. So far, when she cries, I just go down the list of possible reasons and she usually calms down. The one year old girl thati watch, though definitely has different cries depending on what she wants.once I learned them, I got really good at knowing what she needed.


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm with Kendra on the paci issue...lol. What ever it takes to get baby to settle. 

Monique. I watched the video, and while I could recognize the different sounds on the video, Gabe only seems to have one noise, full out wail! Lol... Sometimes I hear the "I'm hungry" sound, but not very often....


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh and Gabe is 1 month old today! Where did the time go?


----------



## KendraNoell

isn't it crazy? :D


----------



## Nits

Hello!

Happy month birthday, Gabe! =D


We went to the pediatrician today. At 3 weeks old, she's just above birth weight. She gained 3 ounces this last week (they like to see 3 and a half to 7 ounces a week). She is obviously getting some food but not as much as they'd like, so thye had me contact a lactation consultant. I left her a message but she hasn't called back, I will call again tomorrow.

I guess it never hurts to check with a specialist but I am wondering if this is just the way she is? 0.o 
I don't know, I don't get leaky boobs and I can't pump much milk when I try, maybe there is something going on with my milk supply... 

Besides that she is a happy and healthy little girl, except that she has thrush on her tongue. They gave us some drops for that.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I hope its ok for you :flower:.. some babies do gain a lot slower then others so it just might be that..

Kacey still won't take a pacifier. Tried different brands. I think its just the taste or texture of it as shes make a really weird face and spits it out right away. I wish she would take one. It would make getting an extra min or 2 to do my online courses or eating or anything easier


----------



## Boothh

Teddy is 4 weeks old today! And we are still managing to combi feed, so I'm pleased with my little self :)
Me and DH are going on our first date night since having teddy tonight, we've not left him before and I'm nervous! Don't really want to leave him but were only going to the cinema and he'll be with my sister so i know he'll be fine. I don't remember feeling so apprehensive about leaving Jesse though! We were originally going to go for food too but I don't want to be out that long on our first time!


----------



## anti

Boothh I take my hat off to you. I wouldn't be able to leave ashlynn. 

Do any of you have/use a moby wrap??


----------



## vespersonicca

anti said:


> Do any of you have/use a moby wrap??

I do! :hi: I have a manduca and a couple wovens too.


----------



## Nits

Purple, Amy will only take the pacifier if she isn't hungry.if she is, she makes that face and it's it out too. 

Becki, have fun tonight! What movie are you watching? We haven't seen the avengers yet... We had other things going on :)
The dark knight comes out soon. I think that will be our first movie night since amy was born. 

Anti, I dont, but I have a tiny fabric baby carrier for newborns which is very useful. I love it! The ergo is too big for her yet.


----------



## anti

vespersonicca said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have/use a moby wrap??
> 
> I do! :hi: I have a manduca and a couple wovens too.Click to expand...

I can't get LO into my wrap!! Think I need more practise and confidence.


----------



## Boothh

Nits - were going to watch 'the pact' it's only an hour and a half so we'll only be out just over 2 hours, he won't even notice were gone as he'll be asleep, but I still don't want to leave him! 
I really need some time out of the house to feel 'normal' though, I felt amazing since teddy was born, but now I'm starting to feel abit emotional and keep having mood swings, DH is pissing me off big time at the moment, I need a break!


----------



## vespersonicca

anti said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have/use a moby wrap??
> 
> I do! :hi: I have a manduca and a couple wovens too.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get LO into my wrap!! Think I need more practise and confidence.Click to expand...

What hold are you using? I like to use the pop-in tie and once I get it all tied then I can get LO in. He likes to be in the froggy position on my chest with one of the rails supporting his head. Are you tying too tight before trying to put LO in or is it the confidence that comes with practice you need? Remember to put LO on the opposite shoulder from the inner rail before trying to lower him/her in. I find that once LO is in the first rail pocket with his feet in a comft position that the other rail and waist piece go on easily. My only complaint with the moby is how hot it gets!


----------



## FlowerFairy

vespersonicca said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have/use a moby wrap??
> 
> I do! :hi: I have a manduca and a couple wovens too.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get LO into my wrap!! Think I need more practise and confidence.Click to expand...
> 
> What hold are you using? I like to use the pop-in tie and once I get it all tied then I can get LO in. He likes to be in the froggy position on my chest with one of the rails supporting his head. Are you tying too tight before trying to put LO in or is it the confidence that comes with practice you need? Remember to put LO on the opposite shoulder from the inner rail before trying to lower him/her in. I find that once LO is in the first rail pocket with his feet in a comft position that the other rail and waist piece go on easily. My only complaint with the moby is how hot it gets!Click to expand...

This is exactly what I do! I've found that the tummy to tummy froggy position means Saskia will sleep happily for ages!

Well she's 1 month old tomorrow! I can't believe it's gone so fast. Still exclusively BF and I'm really proud of myself because I didnt do it as long with the boys. I am finding it's getting easier too. She slept from Midnight till 9.30 without a feed this morning! Lovely rest, but I did wake up in a panic !
Had her weighed today and she's 9lb!! Still small but she's on the 50th Percentile and gaining weight so they're happy.
Glad everyone seems to be doing well xxxxx


----------



## anti

I think I'm tying it too tight before I put LO in. Maybe I'll try it looser and tighten it once she's in. :shrug:


----------



## vespersonicca

anti said:


> I think I'm tying it too tight before I put LO in. Maybe I'll try it looser and tighten it once she's in. :shrug:

Try it and see how it goes! Let us know too! :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> Well she's 1 month old tomorrow! I can't believe it's gone so fast. Still exclusively BF and I'm really proud of myself because I didnt do it as long with the boys.

Great job! :flower::thumbup: So glad it's working out for you. The first month is the hardest.


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic: good for you! That's so awesome! She sounds like she is doing well on the boobie juice!

Ana: she might be doing a bit of what Gabe does (but he does it for most of the feed) and is comfort sucking. You should hear her swallow every 2 or 3 sucks. Gabe has 10-15 sucks in a row, and only sometimes swallows... It's good that you are having a lactation consultant. She will be able to determine what's not working for you, and suggest ways to make Amy a more efficient feeder. Good luck! I hope it's not a supply issue. 

Becki: we left Gabe with a good friend for a few hours when he was 2 weeks old. I hatred every minute, but now I'm ok with leaving him. At first I didn't even wasn't to leave him with his daddy alone!

Anti: I have a Moby wrap, and once toy get the hang of getting them in, it's fantastic! Gabe will sleep for hours, and you can be naked under it for some skin to skin with baby, I just put a sweater on to cover my back, and Gabe loves it!


----------



## anti

vespersonicca said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm tying it too tight before I put LO in. Maybe I'll try it looser and tighten it once she's in. :shrug:
> 
> Try it and see how it goes! Let us know too! :flower:Click to expand...

I managed it!! I was tying it too tight before putting her in!! Thanks for all the advice ladies!! Will use it more often now.


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Ana: she might be doing a bit of what Gabe does (but he does it for most of the feed) and is comfort sucking. You should hear her swallow every 2 or 3 sucks. Gabe has 10-15 sucks in a row, and only sometimes swallows... It's good that you are having a lactation consultant. She will be able to determine what's not working for you, and suggest ways to make Amy a more efficient feeder. Good luck! I hope it's not a supply issue. !

She def does comfort sucking, I can tell. I need to call the lactation consultant again today because I haven't heard from her.
Last night she slept for 8 hours O_O
It was awesome but I also felt a bit bad, since she should be eating more and all. Honestly, I fell asleep and woke up when she cried, I didn't realize we had slept so long!
But anyway, when I woke up, one of my boobs was leaking, since it had been so long since the last feeding. That gave me hope that it may not be a supply issue ^_^


Re to your comment to Becki: I didn't want to leave her alone with her dad either, at first. Now, I'm actually thankful when he drives hr somewhere for a couple of hours. I can catch up on my sleep ^_^


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so so so so jealous of all you ladies that can get more than 3-4 hours of sleep a night :( I haven't had more than 5 since he was born... I know it could be so much worse but I don't know why he can't eat enough at night to fill up his tummy :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: that's how my issues started. Hopefully the LC can see you soon. I waited too long, and had to start supplementing with formula, which made my supply decrease even more... I'm slowly losing my supply, and maynot be able to continue breast feeding much longer. Hang in there hun, and make them see you asap!


----------



## Nits

Kendra :hugs:
Amy slept quite a bit thefirst two weeks. Now she has times when she's up e Rey couple of hours.mlast night she slept a lot but th night before I was a zombie.

Meghan, I have an appointment for Monday at 8:30 in the morning.im sorry your milk supply is decreasing :( 
Maybe there's a way to make it go up again? I heard about this book called mother's milk that is supposed to have great advise for breast feeding.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> I am so so so so jealous of all you ladies that can get more than 3-4 hours of sleep a night :( I haven't had more than 5 since he was born... I know it could be so much worse but I don't know why he can't eat enough at night to fill up his tummy :(

It's so individual though. DS1 didn't give me 4 hrs in a row until he was around 6 mo! Hope it's sooner for you but there really may not be some magical trick that you've missed. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ana. There really isn't anything I can do at this point. Gabe doesn't do his part well enough, and I can't pump much, maybe half an ounce each time I pump. All I can do is hope he figures out how to get the milk out before I completely dry up or give up. I gave myself a timeline of 6 weeks for him to be at least on his way to getting it, but I have gained and lost the same ground for 2 weeks now, so I'm not very hopeful that he's will figure it out. I'm kinda resigned to the formula now. As much as I would rather breast feed him, I can't do what I am right now for much longer. We have no life at all! I'm so glad that you are being seen soon. Hopefully the LC can solve the issue quick!


----------



## Nits

:hugs:
Sane mother is much more important than anything else, Bumpin =)
I understand the frustration. I got mad at my body when it wasn't producing enough amniotic fluid and I was frustrated with Amy because she wasn't even trying to turn and she was breech the whole time. I would have love a water birth but ended up with a csection instead. 
Sometimes, "natural" just doesn't happen, no matter how hard we try =)


----------



## bumpin2012

I guess no one bothered to pass the memo on to Amy and Gabe about doing their jobs!


----------



## KendraNoell

Any bottle-feeding mommies already go up a nipple size to the medium flows? I have been reading and Jackson NEVER finishes a bottle even if I only do 2 ounces, then 45-60 minutes later wakes up hungry. I thought that was just his personality but after reading I think that the slow flow nipples are too slow for him and that's why he always falls asleep at the bottle and never finishes. Also, could be why he didn't breastfeed as well because its a slower flow, so the slow nipples are kind of similar. I have a few medium nipples and I'm gonna give them a try. I know on accident I had used a fast nipple a couple weeks ago because I got the bottles used and I didn't realize there were different sizes and I noticed he ate it so much faster but he never spit it up or anything so I think that we should have kept using that size. If it works I'll have to go out and buy a bunch more of them but I think its worth a shot to get him sleeping longer between feedings and not waking up hungry.


----------



## aimee-lou

KendraNoell said:


> Any bottle-feeding mommies already go up a nipple size to the medium flows? I have been reading and Jackson NEVER finishes a bottle even if I only do 2 ounces, then 45-60 minutes later wakes up hungry. I thought that was just his personality but after reading I think that the slow flow nipples are too slow for him and that's why he always falls asleep at the bottle and never finishes. Also, could be why he didn't breastfeed as well because its a slower flow, so the slow nipples are kind of similar. I have a few medium nipples and I'm gonna give them a try. I know on accident I had used a fast nipple a couple weeks ago because I got the bottles used and I didn't realize there were different sizes and I noticed he ate it so much faster but he never spit it up or anything so I think that we should have kept using that size. If it works I'll have to go out and buy a bunch more of them but I think its worth a shot to get him sleeping longer between feedings and not waking up hungry.

I have bought some medium flows ready for Eddy going up as he's already starting to cave the slow flows in and get a bit sleepy, but he's polishing off 4oz at a time most feeds now, so it's ever-likely that he gets bored/tired taking at that at a slow flow! :dohh: You can get variable flow teats that the baby is more in control of (meant to be used with thicker formula) so maybe that's an option too (I have some of these too lol).


----------



## anti

Argh!! Just want to rant... I went and bought ashlynn 3 pairs of leggings today at tesco when I did my weekly shop and I paid for them and must have left them by the till coz they aren't with the groceries but they're on my till receipt!!!! So freaking annoyed!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

anti said:


> Argh!! Just want to rant... I went and bought ashlynn 3 pairs of leggings today at tesco when I did my weekly shop and I paid for them and must have left them by the till coz they aren't with the groceries but they're on my till receipt!!!! So freaking annoyed!!!!

Ring the store and ask if they have found them. Xx


----------



## Nits

anti said:


> Argh!! Just want to rant... I went and bought ashlynn 3 pairs of leggings today at tesco when I did my weekly shop and I paid for them and must have left them by the till coz they aren't with the groceries but they're on my till receipt!!!! So freaking annoyed!!!!

OT: Amy and Ashlynn share a birthday!


----------



## aimee-lou

Just a quick update from me - Eddy and I have been discahrged from the midwife. He maintained his birthweight which is apparently amazing considering he was so big lol. He's doing well, sleeping well at night too apart from his playtime seems to be 3-4.30am lol :sleep: but he went from 10pm-3am, then awake for about an hour, then back down til 7.30! :wacko: He's demolishing 4oz feeds so we're playing with makign 5oz's - every time we do he starts snacking again though lol.....seem to be throwing more formula away than anything lol. :dohh: SMA seems to be working well though - did with Earl too so he seems to be following his brother's footsteps. He's taken 4oz's this morning and is currently asleep in his chair. 

In other news Earl and hubby have a cold or something (hubby is particularly bad). I am going to stop using non-bio after todays' washing is finished. He's allergic and I'm worried Earl may be too, and this may be making both their colds worse. We only use it on Eddy's stuff, but of course he's holding Eddy all the time and his bed is in our room too. :dohh:


----------



## Nits

Aimee, I'm happy that eddy is doing so great!
It sucks that your other guys hav a cold.

Amy has thrush and has been on medication since Thursday but I don't see much improvement. Any advice is welcome


----------



## Boothh

I never thought about using bigger sized bottle teats, teddy takes forever with a bottle and you have to wind him loads or he gets tummy ache, I think it might be because he sucks so much and takes a lot of air in, but at the same time I'm scared if I up his teats it might make him not want to bf anymore as obviously that's slower.
My milk seems to be drying up too, we still bf before most feeds and Inbetween too but he does what some others have described and comfort sucks quite a lot do he probably isn't getting that much milk out, I don't think we will be bf for very much longer but we have done our best and I'm glad we will have made it to a month tomorrow where he's still bf :)

Wow just cannot believe he will be a month old tomorrow!


----------



## Boothh

Ps nic - 9lbs seems like loads to me! Teddy was 7lbs 8 on Thursday! He is a little titchy lol, weird for me that's he a month old nearly and still over a pound less than Jesse was at birth ha x


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh said:


> I don't think we will be bf for very much longer but we have done our best and I'm glad we will have made it to a month tomorrow where he's still bf :)
> 
> Wow just cannot believe he will be a month old tomorrow!

Congrats on your 1 month marker! It's hard work so a big :thumbup: for your efforts despite the struggle! :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

At 9lb she still seems so small :haha: My friends had babies weighing 10lb 3 and 11lb 6 !! James was only 7lb 11oz and i remember thinking how little he was!
Aimee, hope the boys colds get better soon and Nits, I dont really know much about thrush but I hope it clears up soon!! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Boothh- a lot of the stuff I read says if you're still bf-ing then don't go up on the size because you want the nipples to be as much like the boob as possible and the boob is a slow flow so bottles need to be as well.

Well, since yesterday around noon I have had him on medium flow and its been fantastic. He used to only take 1-2 oz at a time, then fall asleep, wake up an hour later and finish the other 1-2, now he takes 3-4 at a time and falls asleep longer. We had a four hour stretch from 1-5 last night and then he was up til 5:30, went back down til 7 and was down again at 7:30. I think he has just a slight bit of a tummy ache but I think that's going to happen until he gets used to taking in that much more at a time. He's sleeping through it though I think if his tummy ache was really bad he wouldn't be sleeping.


----------



## vespersonicca

KendraNoell said:


> Well, since yesterday around noon I have had him on medium flow and its been fantastic. He used to only take 1-2 oz at a time, then fall asleep, wake up an hour later and finish the other 1-2, now he takes 3-4 at a time and falls asleep longer. We had a four hour stretch from 1-5 last night and then he was up til 5:30, went back down til 7 and was down again at 7:30. I think he has just a slight bit of a tummy ache but I think that's going to happen until he gets used to taking in that much more at a time. He's sleeping through it though I think if his tummy ache was really bad he wouldn't be sleeping.

:happydance: Great news! I bet you feel better also since you're getting more consecutive hours of sleep! Makes a big difference. :winkwink:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, last night was the first night, when I got up for the feed at 5 I was sleepy and then even more so when I got up at 7 but I feel great now. I'm hoping this is a trend. But man I wish OH would get up at night too! I hate doing it alone! And he's supposed to be getting up every morning at 8 to take over for me but yesterday he slept until noon and then asked why I didn't wake him (I had to pull him off the bed when I went into labour and was on the ground sobbing because I couldn't wake him up, so its humorous to me that he asked why I didn't try to wake him yesterday) and so far its after 8:30 and he's not up this morning either. Grr.


----------



## Nits

Wow, I knew someone like that once who wouldn't wake up no matter what you tried.
That's awesome that he's sleeping longer, Kendra :)

I'm seeing the lactation consultant tomorrow. I'll let you know what she says but part of me is mad, I don't believe I need to see her... Hope I'm not being stubborn.


----------



## KendraNoell

If it helps, remember its not about you, its about making sure your LO thrives and grows, and whatever you have to do to make that happen whether if its what you planned or not, that's your job as a mommy :) that is what I had to tell myself when things didn't work out they way I had hoped for bf'ing.


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: I hope you dont really need to see her too, but better to get on it quick, just in case...trust me, I waited too long and I really dont think im going to be able to bf Gabe much longer. 

Kendra: your sooo right! I wish that bfing was easier for us, and as much as I want to do it, its just becoming too time consuming trying to feed him. I hate feeling like hes starving. I know Gabe will be happier with formula, as it will be a consistent amount of food, but Im stubborn and wont quit until he is 6 weeks old, as long as he continues to tolerate my efforts of course!

Poor baby is getting circumsized today. I feel so bad for the poor little bugger, and worse, OH couldn't get the time off work to come with, so I have to go alone!


----------



## anti

I know what you all mean about bf but kendra is right, once baby is healthy and happy that's what matters. I've got ash's tongue tie appointment on Wednesday so will see what they say. Ash hasn't latched for over two weeks now so not sure they'll even do anything. Might be too late! I'm expressing though so at least she's getting breast milk.


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: I think with some patience and persistence, you will be able to get her to latch again. good luck!

Ana: how did your appointment go?


----------



## vespersonicca

Well, today was my first day with just the boys and me with daddy at work. All in all it went well. :happydance: With my toddler's routine it made the day go by pretty quickly. Most of the time I just had a newborn attached to my boob at the same time! :haha: I even managed to paint with my toddler, go to the playground with him while baby slept in the wrap I was wearing, and get in a nap while the boys slept! Those were the highlights.

On the other hand, I really didn't enjoy the feeling of having to be unfair to one or the other quite often. For example, a friend and her toddler came to play in the afternoon and my toddler kept taking toys out of his hand. I really needed to intervene and correct his behavior by example. Just telling him that we don't snatch toys isn't enough for a child his age. He doesn't listen and needs to see I mean what I say. I did get up a few times to do just that but then there were also times when I was nursing. It seemed really unfair to the baby to have to put him down every 2 min while he was trying to eat to go intervene since I needed too hands (toddler had a fit every time I made him give back a toy of course). I couldn't do either one justice. I certainly didn't want my friend to think that I found my toddlers behavior acceptable. I did tell her out loud also but it might be more difficult at our local (larger) park with a lot of moms I don't know as well. 

I could def tell my toddler was more into daddy than me too. :cry: He seems to have realized that daddy has more time for him now that I have to be with baby so much. He cried a lot when daddy left for work in the morning and was angry at me at least once during the day and called for daddy. :cry: It certainly makes me feel like I' m not enough for him anymore. :nope:


----------



## Nits

Monique, :hugs: don't feel bad. I have no experience with two kids but I am sure things will work out just fine. it was only your first day without your husband at home.

Bumpin, how's Gabe feeling? How did the circumcision go?

Sorry I didn't post yesterday. My appointment with the lactation consultant went really well. She said Amy is gaining a bit on the slower side but she isn't concerned. She didn't recomment supplementing. She did put us on a more strict schedule: I have to feed her every 3 hours tops, every four once at night. She said that if I do that, she'll gain weight and my supply will go up (which is the part that I was more interested in).
And almost like on cue, Amy started asking me to feed every couple of hours, as opposed to every four hours, all by herself yesterday O_O
I have to see her again on Friday.

I mentioned to her that Amy had lost almost 10% of her birth weight at first and she told me that, throughout her career, she has noticed that c-section babies or babies born after a very long induction tend to lose a lot of weight. Her theory is that all the fluid that mother get through the IV make the baby's weight go up artificially. Apparently, there was a study released last November, backing this up. 

All in all, it was a good appointment.

Also, DH, Amy and I went out to dinner and for a ride last night. I had a lot of fun. It felt "normal," we managed to talk about other stuff, not baby related. It was relaxed and fun =)


----------



## Boothh

I agree with that, teddy lost 16% of his birth weight, his weight centile is perfectly in line with his head circumference so I think that the iv may have had something to do with it x


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: that's awesome! So glad to hear things are good.

I heard that as well. Gabe lost 10% but I wasn't induced, or a cs, but I did have an epidural, which comes with an IV infusion

Monique: 2 babies has its challenges, and I think you are doing fantastic! :hugs: 

Gabe is doing much better today than yesterday. We elected to get him circumcised, and I had to go on my own as oh couldn't get out of work. I have never seen a circ being done, and I think I cried more than Gabe did! They freeze the area, but it still looks like it hurts a lot. Poor baby was really swollen after and in a fair amount of pain with each diaper change. Today he was far less swollen and not as bothered by the diaper changes. God I hope the next baby is a girl! 

He's finally gaining some weight! 7 lbs 10 oz! So I'm hoping it means that he is getting most from the boob juice, and that as I wean the supplement he will continue to gain. I went to a mommy group yesterday, and wad talking to a woman who had similar bfing issues as we do. He daughter is13 weeks and is now exclusively bfing. So I have so much more hope that we can do it too with a bit more persistence!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh and Gabe's head circumference is also in line with his weight percentile...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Glad everythibg went well hun and that Gabe is gaining weight !! You'll get there with the feeding! Xxx


----------



## Nits

yaaaaay for Gabe! I didn't know about the correlation between the head's circumference and the weight. 

I think Amy may have understood the LC yesterday because she's been asking to be fed every two hours... I am TIRED and drained. U_U
All i've done today was sit in my chair, put something on TV and feed her. I managed to get a few naps in, but not very long ones. 
I'm feeling lazy, old and fat =(
I need a good night's sleep... so I guess I'll feel better in a couple of years or so :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I feel terrible today overall. Kacey has been really gassy lately so pretty fussy. I'm pretty sure its because my let down is way to fast and I have tried what feels like everything to kind of fix it but nothings working. Then I failed my assignment for one of my classes and I don't even understand why its only worth 5% but I feel horrible about it. OH has barely been helping so we have been fighting. I just want to go back to bed I'm so tired of everything today.


----------



## bumpin2012

I don't know any facts on it, but Gabe's weight for his age is about the 5th percentile, as is his head circumference. So I'm guessing it means its appropriate for his size... My little guy is just a tiny one!

Good job Amy! Hopefully your supply increases quickly, and she is able to get bigger meals less often, so mommy can have some sleep!

Kiwi: hugs...Men can be so frustrating! I hope he starts helping you out a but more

So for weeks I've been trying to pump using a hospital grade double electric with poor results. For shits and giggles, I decided to try out a manual hand pump...and shockingly, I've been able to pump about 2 ounces in the time it would have taken to pump 10 mls with the electric...go figure!


----------



## Boothh

Bumpin I loved the hospital pump! My manual just takes abit longer but I can still get quite abit out x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I tend to get 3oz at a time from my manual pump. I express on the morning from the opposite boob I feed from as that's the only time I seem to have loads of milk. I'm only pumping to freeze so I can go out soon with my girlfriends and Oh has a supply xx


----------



## Nits

3 oz from one boob ???? O_O_O_OO__OOO_O_O_O
I can barely manage 1 oz with both.


----------



## anti

About expressing... I tend to get 8oz from both, but I'm exclusively expressing coz of ash's tt. I've got a freezer full of milk already!!


----------



## Nits

Kiwi, I hope your husband starts helping you more!

I am surprised at how much you can pump, anti and nic! The LC toldme I don't really need to express, so I won't do that until I need to start freezing to prepare to go back to work.

Meghan, I have a electric pump but the few times I tried it I felt like I wAs using it wrong. It took me ages to find the right position so that it would start expressing.

Completely OT: I would love to visit England. It has always been one of my dreams.


----------



## Nits

So, my MIL was taking pictures of otherwise adorable Amy, and this is one of them.
I love my daughter, but this picture is just too funny/creepy.
 



Attached Files:







creepy Amy.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bumpin2012

There are many times I wonder if I stopped trying to feed Gabe, and just tried pumping every 3 hours if I would get good results, but I also know that he can do a better job removing milk, so I don't. I'm scared I'm not going to get anything and ruin the small supply that I have.


----------



## Nits

Bumpin, this is really stressing you out =(
:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Sadly, this is huge stress for me right now. I'm far less stressed this last week, but I want to exclusively bf this child so bad that I can't let myself give up and make the switch to ff... I wish I wasn't so stubborn because I think both of us would be happier ffing, after I got over the disappointment (and the grief) right now I'm consoling myself that I get to bf at least part time...


----------



## KendraNoell

Find the loss of breastfeeding support thread in the formula feeding section and I think you'll find some relief in that.


----------



## Boothh

It's been 5 weeks and I still feel like I'm going to cry when I have to wake up in the middle of the night! 
I hope teddy starts to sleep through soon LOL!


----------



## Nits

I feel like I got hit by a car when I have to wake up at night. 

So, awesome news! I had my follow up with the lactation consultant today and Amy has Gained more than one ounce a day this last week! She's finally catching up and my milk supply is going up :) 
She s been asking me to feed every three hours.


----------



## KendraNoell

Awesome Nits!

Boothh I feel the exact same way... I'm waiting for like everyone says, that I am going to "Get used to it"...


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> I feel like I got hit by a car when I have to wake up at night.
> 
> So, awesome news! I had my follow up with the lactation consultant today and Amy has Gained more than one ounce a day this last week! She's finally catching up and my milk supply is going up :)
> She s been asking me to feed every three hours.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



KendraNoell said:


> Awesome Nits!
> 
> Boothh I feel the exact same way... I'm waiting for like everyone says, that I am going to "Get used to it"...

Honestly, I think some people never really do. Hope you're not one of those! :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

It's gone pretty quiet here! Well, DH was back to work last week so I was very busy getting settled in with the boys. I read the posts here but didn't manage to say much. Emery had a nurse appt. and weighed in at 5865g! That's nearly 13lbs! We had his party over the weekend so I was cooking a lot and trying to get things ready on Friday. That also happened to be a very rough day because the night went badly. Thankfully most nights have been pretty ok for us. :happydance:

We made it out to the park today and had a picnic. It wasn't very stress-free but I had some other mommy friends there to help get my toddler when he ran off too far. The baby is also doing better with sleeping out of my lap sometimes now so I was able to spend some quality play time with Asher and he needed that. We even made some fresh playdough together! I hope the rest of the week stays this pleasant. :flower:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey is still like backwards for sleep. Shes more awake during the night and basically sleeping during the day. I have tried keeping her up a bit more during the day but she can fall asleep during anything. I can't believe shes a month old and still not fitting into 0-3.. shes still fitting into newborn perfectly as shes so short and even with her fluffy butt from the cloth diapers lol..


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey!! I read a lot on my phone but never seem to get chance to post. 
Saskia is on a definate 3 hourly feed schedule up until 7pm Then she clusters on and off until we take her to bed at 10. Then I feed and wind until around 11.30 when she sleeps abou 4 hours then quick 20 min feed then 4 hours again so apart from the challenge of getting her down were very lucky. 
Noah is getting better too, he doesn't bother her as much and cos I get time where she sits on the chair or sleeps then noah and I can play!!!
Love to all x x


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: that's awesome! Yay for Amy!

Becki: I don't think you'll ever get used to it, hopefully he starts sleeping longer at night! 

Monique: 13 lbs! Wow!!! I don't think Gabe is going to hit that for a long time...lol.

Glad every one seems to be doing well!

Afm: had a very rough weekend. OHs parents finally came out to meet Gabe. (he's only 6 weeks old) his mom is an old pediatric nurse, who raised 3 kids, so I give credit where credit is due... BUT, she doesn't know my child. I had a very specific plan for feeding him in place so that I could maintain my supply, slowly build it up so that I could hopefully bf exclusively. I offer him both breasts followed by no more than 2 oz of formula, so that he will continue to ask to be fed every 2-3 hours. Well, if I had a penny for every time I wad told I'm starving my child, I'd be a very rich woman. Every time Gabe let out a peep, she told me to feed him. And after every bottle, she told me he needed more. I was at the point where I was giving him less than 10 oz in 24 hours of formula, and he was gaining an oz per day. Just to stop the pestering we gave him more, and he was vomiting constantly. He had more formula in the 3 days she was here than he had in the past 2 weeks! Gabe has acid reflux, and is pretty gassy, so he frequently cries because of that. I've been feeding him every day for 6 weeks, I think I know him by now.

Now, my supply is so low, Gabe won't stay on the boob. He just pulls away and cries. I'm ffingg now, and pumping every 2-3 hours to hopefully build my supply, but I have a bad feeling that bfing is no longer possible for us. Its my own fault for not sticking to my guns about how much formula he needs.


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, and he has gained 8 oz in 7 days, so he is definitely not starving! He's just skinny!


----------



## Nits

Bumping, that's totally unfair that you felt pushed to feed him more. Doesn't she know you are trying very hard to build up your supply?

OT: for those of you with more than one kid, when did their eye color start to change? I know it may take up to a year to settle, but Amy's eyes are still newborn blue/grey. Depending on the light they look darker or really light. I am just being impatient :)

Amy was one month old yesterday!!!!


----------



## modo

Bumpin: I can't believe your MIL did that!!!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Yes, I tried to explain what I was doing, and was told : it's not about you, he needs to be fed.


----------



## anti

Hope you're all ok!! We've had two bad nights in a row now and I'm shattered!! Ash used to sleep 4 hour stretches at night. She has done since birth but these last two nights she's only done between one and a half and two hour stretches. I'm truly shattered!!!


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys! Hope everyone is well :)

Teddy was weighed yesterday and was 8lbs 7oz and still on the 9th centile!
I thought he was really long but he's only 52cm and on the 2nd centile for height!
He fits in newborn and upto 1month clothes but the HV said he has quite long legs for a baby so that's why 
0-3 is still huge on him thoug everywhere, but some newborn are getting short in the legs!


----------



## aimee-lou

anti - sounds like a major growth spurt. plenty of naps on the sofa are called for in that situation lol. :hugs:

hi all - sorry I'm not on much. Between Eddy, Earl and hubby I don't get much time to myself to potter about on here so I tend to flit in and out lol. Eddy is doing really well - 6oz every 3 hours and tbh I'm considering upping to 7oz as he's emptying the 6's :wacko: Nights are ok but I'm going to have to speak to hubby about sleeping arrangements as Eddy is keeping me awake (through being noisy while asleep lol) and he like to play until about 10pm, then again at about 3am lol. I need to work on his sleep routine, and I can't do that if we're having the tv on in an evening in our bedroom etc. God I forgot how easy it was when Earl was in his own room lol. :wacko: Hubby is out fishing today - not expecting him back til about 9pm (he left at 4.30am! lol) so I can at least do the boys bedtime on my own and see how I get on. So far today has been nice. Eddy woke up at 6.30, Earl came in a few minutes later, we watched postman pat in bed while I fed Eddy then had breakfast and got dressed (all 3 of us) by 9am. Another bottle for Eddy was swiftly followed by a trip to the shops and the park to get a few essentials and feed the 3 ducklings on the pond (my gosh they're the cutest wee things! lol) and then home for a mug of horlicks (sick of tea lol) and some cookies. It feels like it's about 6pm lol. On the plus side Eddy is still napping (expecting a wake up anytime for his midday feed) and Earl managed the entire trip out dry - we're fully into pants and trousers now in the day. He can go roughly 1.5 hours without a wee, so we just have to work around the timings lol. 

Has anyone else managed to get a proper routine established yet? I'm really working hard on it, and apart from the sleeping issues, we're doing well I think. :thumbup: I'm a big believer in consistency for children in every aspect, and I want Eddy to slot into Earl's routine, so maybe this makes it easier :shrug: Eddy's bath night tonight (we take it in turns at the moment as Eddy is too little to go in the bath with Earl) so that should be fun with Earl watching - normally he's in bed or watching telly/reading/playing with hubby. 

Anyway, I'm waffling. I'd best be off to make scrambled eggs for lunch. MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm yummers! :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> OT: for those of you with more than one kid, when did their eye color start to change? I know it may take up to a year to settle, but Amy's eyes are still newborn blue/grey.

They change gradually all the time with the exposure to the sun but "they" say by around 6 months you should have a good idea what they will become.



bumpin2012 said:


> Yes, I tried to explain what I was doing, and was told : it's not about you, he needs to be fed.

That is so frustrating to feel ignored and treated like you don't know your baby. I can totally understand how you must feel worried about the BFing now. I hope your supply picks up and you can continue. 



Boothh said:


> He fits in newborn and upto 1month clothes but the HV said he has quite long legs for a baby so that's why
> 0-3 is still huge on him thoug everywhere, but some newborn are getting short in the legs!

I've been lazy here but I think I need to take out our 62cm clothes soon... (50/56cm is newborn). I'm sure we used approx 10% of what was in his drawer! :haha: The downside of big babies I guess. At least you can enjoy those cute little outfits a while longer. :flower:



aimee-lou said:


> Hubby is out fishing today - not expecting him back til about 9pm (he left at 4.30am! lol) so I can at least do the boys bedtime on my own and see how I get on.
> 
> I want Eddy to slot into Earl's routine, so maybe this makes it easier :shrug:

I'm terrified of doing our morning or night routine alone with both of our boys! It's a little chaotic as it is with both dh and I doing them!

I've just been following my toddler's routine and baby is along for the ride. I see some times he seems to consistently sleep but not much else yet. I'm just caring for him on demand right now.


----------



## anti

I'm now convinced ash is going through a growth spurt. On Sunday she had 28oz of EBM in 24 hours and yesterday and today she's had 34oz in 24 hours. Does that sound like too much?? So glad my milk supply is good!!


----------



## Nits

anti said:


> Hope you're all ok!! We've had two bad nights in a row now and I'm shattered!! Ash used to sleep 4 hour stretches at night. She has done since birth but these last two nights she's only done between one and a half and two hour stretches. I'm truly shattered!!!

Amy did that two a few days ago. You can tell she's looking bigger and she feels heavier too.



Boothh said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Teddy was weighed yesterday and was 8lbs 7oz and still on the 9th centile!
> I thought he was really long but he's only 52cm and on the 2nd centile for height!
> He fits in newborn and upto 1month clothes but the HV said he has quite long legs for a baby so that's why
> 0-3 is still huge on him thoug everywhere, but some newborn are getting short in the legs!

Amy is still in new born clothes too. She weighed in at 7 lbs 9.2 oz last Friday. I tried some 0-3 outfits on and they are still huge for her. 



aimee-lou said:


> Has anyone else managed to get a proper routine established yet?
> :

Nope, but she seems to wake up every 3 or 4 hours by herself. She feeds and goes back to sleep. She's a pretty sleepy baby =S


----------



## Boothh

Aimee - wow he drinks a lot! Teddy has just gone on to 5oz every 3.5-4 hrs but he quite often (especially at night) will just have about 3oz and pass out lol, he does have some breastmilk but I'm pretty sure he's getting less than 1oz a time, my milk seems to be going :/ but I suppose even a teaspoon a feed is better than nothing! I think he just likes it for comfort now lol x


My baby has gone on his first sleep over tonight!! I'm missing him like crazy! It's the first time ive been away from him for more than 3hrs (to the cinema once!)
We went to see blink 182 in newcastle, I booked the tickets christmas 2010 so way before ted was even thought about! it was DH birthday present from last year but they rescheduled the tour! I wanted to go pick him up on our way home but we got back at 1.30am (it was a 3hr drive) so DH convinced me to let him stay at my mums so we don't disturb them, it would've been past 3am by the time we got home if we went to pick them up!

I feel so bad, and can't sleep without him! The house feels empty I just can't settle! We had a really fun time though and even the HV on Monday said to go and have abit of time to ourselves. She said everyone needs a break sometimes because it's pretty relentless having a newborn especially with a toddler on top and said I should make the most of someone offering to take them both over night lol.
I must admit though I'm reeeeally looking forward to not having to get up at 5am and lying in til whenever I want to! Soo going to spend all tomorrow sleeping lol. Cannot wait to get them back though! I miss teddys smell and his noises so much! :( x


----------



## aimee-lou

anti said:


> I'm now convinced ash is going through a growth spurt. On Sunday she had 28oz of EBM in 24 hours and yesterday and today she's had 34oz in 24 hours. Does that sound like too much?? So glad my milk supply is good!!

nope - you can't overfeed a newborn so give her what she asks for :thumbup:

Boothh - in the past 24 hours Eddy drank 43oz of milk! This is going to cost us a blooming fortune lol :haha: Earl was on about 36oz at this point so not greatly dissimilar


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm sorry ladies, but I just have to share!

I just pumped a full ounce from my left boob:happydance::happydance::happydance:

After weeks of only being able to get 5-10 mls, I may be able to increase my supply enough to convince Gabe back onto the boob!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I just have to share!
> 
> I just pumped a full ounce from my left boob:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> After weeks of only being able to get 5-10 mls, I may be able to increase my supply enough to convince Gabe back onto the boob!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Great news Bumpin!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Nits

Becki, hope you enjoyed your night by yourselves :)



bumpin2012 said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I just have to share!
> 
> I just pumped a full ounce from my left boob:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> After weeks of only being able to get 5-10 mls, I may be able to increase my supply enough to convince Gabe back onto the boob!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are moving in two weeks! Our house is so small, I am looking forward to all the extra space we'll have. There's even room for a kitchen table :haha:

I am also signing up for two classes for the fall semester. I am working towards my masters in education.

Aaaaalso, I decided I'm signing up for weight watchers. They have special "mom and me" meetings and they make accommodations for breast feeding. I will wait until Amy is two months old, though, so that my milk supply is more established.

What is really miss is going to the gym. There's one with day care near our new house, but I don't know how much the monthly fee is. I think for the rest of the summer I'll just take walks with Amy.


----------



## bumpin2012

Becki: hope your night to yourselves was quiet and restful!

Ana: I don't think I could do 2 classes...lol...what are you taking your masters in?
I started going back to the gym last week. I hardly went while pregnant as I felt too ill. I can't believe how out of shape I have gotten! I'm winded doing things I hardly broke a sweat over before, and yoga is painful!


----------



## Nits

Special Ed :)

I got tired just from shopping yesterday. Me legs really hurt. My mom says I'm still recovering from the csection. It may be true, my incision feels swollen and a bit aches now


----------



## Boothh

Nits said:


> Special Ed :)
> 
> I got tired just from shopping yesterday. Me legs really hurt. My mom says I'm still recovering from the csection. It may be true, my incision feels swollen and a bit aches now

Mine hurt from all the standing on Tuesday! And because I havnt done anything for 6 weeks, my calves are killing from the walk to and from jesses new school yesterday (up and down steep hills) and its only a 5 minute walk!


Found jesses red book yesterday and he was so big compared to ted!
At 5weeks 3days teddy was 8lbs 7oz at 5 weeks exactly jess was 12lbs 10oz haha!


----------



## vespersonicca

Boothh, just curious since I see it a lot and you have it in your siggy, what does it mean to have a rainbow baby?


----------



## bumpin2012

It's the baby you get after a loss...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Im tooooo busy! I also broke my phone. I feel like I'm neglecting this thread so I'm sorry ladies :hugs:
Things are getting less hectic, feeds now taking 10-20 mins instead of hours! Im trying to get Saskia to settle in the moses basket without being rocked to sleep cos bedtimes are currently taking 2 hours as she wont settle but then last night she did sleep 12-6 so can't really moan . I am popping her down awake ane going to her every time she makes a noise and touching her, talking etc but I dont want to let her cry or anything. 
Hope you're all ok! I'm going to get her weighed tomorrow I think x


----------



## Nits

Becki, teddy is a little cutie. Isn't he? His measurements are very similar to Amy's.

I'm just popping in to say hi. Not much going on here. Life feels good :) I am so in love with Amy and my relationship with DH is back to normal and even better. 
I have my six week follow up appointment on tuesday. I am getting my IUD :happydance: we CANT wait. Ifkwim =P

I am very in love with my little family :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana: yay for birth control :winkwink:

I've finally decided to end my fight too breast feed. :cry:: cry:: cry:It's been 7 weeks with no success. It took my heart a lot of convincing, but it's the right decision for us. It's ridiculous, but I feel so betrayed by my own body... I just can't wait for my nipples to stop hurting. They are so raw from his crap latch and pumping, they are on fire! I hope it doesn't last long. On a brighter note, I'm having my first alcoholic beverage tonight! I've wanted a beer for over 2 months! And I'm not even a beer drinker!:haha:


----------



## Nits

Meghan: ENJOY YOUR BEER!
I am sorry you are giving up. I can relate to the dissapointment with your own body, I told you I felt like that after the c-section. However, now that my hormones are more settled, I look back and I actually have fond memories of my daughter's birth and I can now bring myself to say that I did give birth!
Hopefully, a few months down the road, when you see how well bottle feeding is working, you'll come to terms with it.
I won't tell you to not be mad about it. Be as mad as you need to be and then let it go =)
Gabe will be a bright, awesome kid regardless and you need your sanity back.

Speaking of sanity. Last night, I fed Amy at around 11 pm and she fell asleep. I went to bed, expecting to be woken up at around 3. Instead, next thing I know, I open my eyes and the sun is up. It was almost 7 am!!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Teddy went 8pm-5am with his feeds last night! I expected him to wake around midnight but he slept through that feed! Hope it's not just a fluke lol x


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im still getting up a few times a night although not sure on time as im to tired to check lol. Kacey seems to be getting so big but some how still fitting into newborn. We will probably be getting her weighed this week when i go to the doctors. 
I had my 6 week check up and have lost 16 lbs since shes been born :happydance:.. a lot of clothes don't really fit me at all not before or during pregnancy ones but since we are moving next month i can't really afford to go get any new ones right now.. and tmi but im still having spoting :growlmad: i was told its normal but its getting really annoying..


----------



## vespersonicca

Wow! And I was pleased with our night last night! Some of you had some mazing sleeps!!! Emery went to sleep at 1030pm and woke at 2am but since I was sleeping already at 9pm I got the longest stretch since he was born. :happydance: I was so rested that nursing him at 2am, 4am, and 6am didn't bother me at all!

Bumpin, about the BFing, I couldn't possibly say it better than Nits did so wws! You put in an amazing 7 WEEKS and I am so incredibly impressed with your commitment. You will find a new solution that works for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

We have stopped bf too, we were combination but he was going on the boob for less and less time and slowly taking more formula, I tried to pump a few days ago and I only got a few drops so I think I'm pretty much dried up now!
I wish it would've worked out better but all the worry about his weight etc when he was born just ruined it for us, I'm still proud of myself that I managed to bf him for 6 weeks, considering I wasn't planning to at all I think I did okay x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think everyone has done really well. 1 day, 2 days or 6 weeks is an amazing start for babies and no one should ever feel "bad" or guilty about stopping. I did a few days each with the boys and they're fine and dandy! It just happens to have worked out for me this time, I didnt find it anywhere near as hard so it just shows that all babies are different.
:hugs: xx


----------



## Boothh

I agree nic, I only fed Jesse once and I don't think he ever suffered from not bf, x

Teddy did his first smile yesterday and he did it for jess! He hasn't stopped since lol!
It's his ultrasound on his hips today so keep your fingers crossed for us that his click has resolved itself xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Good luck for the hip scan. Hoping to hear good news.


----------



## anti

Good luck for the hip scan. Xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good luck :thumbup: - Earl had a scan and he got the all clear at 6 weeks. Really quick and just a precaution. 

Eddy is 4 weeks now - picture attached along with a big brother finger to the cheek lol. 

So nice to hear of smiles and things coming out. We're getting lots of sleepy smiles but nothing much while awake. We had a mini one a couple of days ago. If the sleepy ones are anything to go by it's massively cute! lol

Oh - did or has anyones LO lost all their hair. Eddy is as bald as a coot at the moment. he's lost all the hair at the front, so he looks like an old man with a mullet! :blush: I know it's only hormonal but it still shocks me when I pick him up and see all the hair stuck to the sheet.
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.jpg
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anti

Ashlynn is losing her hair too!!! It's all over her sheets as well!! All gone on the tops and sides but still on the back. Bless her


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia hasn't lost any but the back is thinning out!1 She's going to get a bald patch :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks for your support ladies. I can say that I did everything, and technically, I didn't give up, Gabe did. He started refusing to latch after my inlaws visit, and I pumped religiously every 2 hours hoping to maintain, or increase my supply. I watched the little supply that I had decrease over the week, and was able to pump less than an ounce in a 24 hour period. Gabe made the decision for us, but I needed a week to be able to accept it. I hope that when we decide to have another baby that I will be able to breastfeed, as the next baby will be my last baby. I also saw my Dr today for my pp checkup. I have a yeast infection in my nipples, which is why they hurt so much, and it also may be the reason, or part of, that Gabe refused to nurse...

Aimee - Gabe lost all of the hair on the top of his head, but its also rather long on the sides...its hilarious, as it really completes his "grumpy old man" look that he has had since he was born!


----------



## Boothh

We got the all clear :happydance: so relieved now we don't have that hanging over us!

Teddy has gone bald on top too, he has loads of hair on the back though lol!

Here's a picture for those not on Facebook 
https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/56a4c54b.jpg. 

Xxx


----------



## Nits

Becki, that pic is BEAUTIFUL!

Amy hasn't lost any hair at all, but it's getting a bit lighter. She def has my skin tone but looks a lot like my husband.

As for smiles, it's like Eddy: she has the cute sleepy ones but I think I only saw her smile a few times when she's awake. 

I got my IUD yesterday. Holy crap it hurt! Now I'm having period-like bleeding. I can't wait to try it, though :blush: I went with the copper, non hormonal one.

Interesting thing my OB told me: she said she thinks a vaginal birth would have been difficult for me. Apparently I have a very narrow cervix and I could have torn badly. Now I have even more to consider for next time U_U
Honestly, the first c-section is not bad at all but it's all the considerations afterwards that make it more difficult.


----------



## Nits

Sorry for the double post. I wanted to share that we went to the movies and brought Amy with us. She was amazing!! 

We watched Brave. It's a great movie, I highly recommend it.


----------



## vespersonicca

I think today might have been my first day home alone with the boys that really felt great. Everything went like a charm and I even managed to help distract my toddler the few times he was trying to take toys out of other children's hands. More like this please!


----------



## aimee-lou

Weighed Eddy yesterday - at 2 weeks he weighed in at 10lb 14oz having maintained his birthweight. Yesterday at 1 month old (well, 1 month and 1 day lol) he weighed 12lb 14oz, so has put on 1lb per week! :wacko: He's got a lot of growing to do I suppose if he's to acheive double his birthweight by 12 weeks :wacko:

Also - we had our first smile this morning! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia is still only diddy!! 9lb 13 never going so be double birth weight by 12 weeks!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kaceys like 9.5 lbs my friend has a old medical baby scale i dont think it has ounces lol its really old but we still tried her in it. Seems pretty accurate. Shes still drowning in 0-3 clothing but has just got to long for most of her newborn. We are moving sunday. so not looking forward to it with a toddler and a baby.


----------



## Boothh

Teddy will next be weighed at our checks at 8 weeks 4 days, he was only 8lb 7oz at nearly 6 weeks I doubt he will be over 14lbs at 12 weeks lol


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't take Eddy to clinic - I know they would tell me that he's eating too much etc etc so I don't bother We use hubby's fishing scales and a hessian bag lined with a muslin. Worked for Earl lol :blush:


----------



## vespersonicca

So where is this idea of doubling the birth weight by 12 weeks coming from? Never heard that before. I'm pretty sure Emery will have doubled by then but they both ate/eat like little piglets! :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

vespersonicca said:


> So where is this idea of doubling the birth weight by 12 weeks coming from? Never heard that before. I'm pretty sure Emery will have doubled by then but they both ate/eat like little piglets! :haha:

My health visitor told me that's what babies are 'expected' to do. This was 2 and a bit years ago though, so it may have changed by then.


----------



## Boothh

I've never heard it before either but the HV said that, I won't bother going to clinic very often, it's at the same time in the same place as my postnatal and his injections so we might as well, I know he's on the small side but healthy enough!

How much formula are the formula babies going through now? Teddy averages 5/6oz every 4/5 hours he gets about 28oz a day I think, not sure how much he should actually be having though!


----------



## Boothh

Iv just looked and at 2 months they should be on about 30oz a day so he's about right, Jesse was on 54oz a day of hungry baby milk though by 2 months so it just shows they're all different, Jesse is actually quite small for his age now but was massive before he started walking. X


----------



## aimee-lou

Eddy is averaging 7oz every 3 hours in the day, and 4 hours at night (although he went 6 hours from 6 til midnight last night!) He's having about 7 bottles a day and I would say is having about 45oz out of that. I believe he's meant to be on about 30oz according to the tin, but Earl was a big eater too. Like Jesse he was massive until he started walking. Earl's tall but nothing like overweight - he's got a skinny waist that I have to put belts onto all his jeans! lol 

Eddy is a big boy too and I know that he'll just take what he needs until he's on 3 meals a day - just like his big brother. :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

wow that is a lot, lol! :)


----------



## Boothh

Milk is better than shoving food down them too early, they take what they need x


----------



## KendraNoell

For sure... just makes me wonder if my LO is even getting enough then.


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: Gabe is eating 4 oz every 3 hours, and gee spits up a lot. I'm sure Jackson would let you know if he was still hungry. A long a he is peeing, and pooping, he's getting enough

I finally caught a smile on camera!


----------



## bumpin2012

and here it is!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awwww Bumpin!! He's so gorgeous x.


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> Eddy is averaging 7oz every 3 hours in the day, and 4 hours at night (although he went 6 hours from 6 til midnight last night!) He's having about 7 bottles a day and I would say is having about 45oz out of that. I believe he's meant to be on about 30oz according to the tin, but Earl was a big eater too. Like Jesse he was massive until he started walking. Earl's tall but nothing like overweight - he's got a skinny waist that I have to put belts onto all his jeans! lol

Big babies! Mine did/is doing the same thing. My toddler was really big before he got more mobile. Now he is tall and not big at all although he doesn't need a belt. LIttle brother is following the same pattern!



bumpin2012 said:


> I finally caught a smile on camera!

So cute! I got one too. Love those first smiles (and all the ones after too!)
 



Attached Files:







P1070462.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Boothh

And me! ;)

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/04e486c1.jpg


----------



## aimee-lou

Awwwww - I really must try to get a photo of Eddy smiling - problem is every time I get the camera out Earl wants it and it's not worth the tantrums when we put it away. He's getting a camera for his birthday though lol. 

Where have the last 5 weeks gone? All these babies are getting so big adn gorgeous! :cloud9:

Kendra - Don't worry about the amounts. Babies take what they need so if he's happy and growing, then you're doing a great job! It's just I seem to breed gannets with hollow legs. my bank manager wishes that he ate less. £9 every 6 days for formula (which I'm sure will go up soon too!) is rather expensive. 

Oh, best go, Eddy just work up and is grunting up a storm.....nappy change required STAT! lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia had her hip scan today. Sadly she does have some level of Dysplacia in both hips. The sockets are too shallow. We have a re-scan in 4 weeks to see if bones have matured otherwise we'll see the orthorpeadic consultant. 
Smile!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/e47e453b.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

I love this guy <3
 



Attached Files:







483391_10151002320442002_1720362436_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









306506_10151002483057002_1354862766_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Boothh

Sorry to hear saskias scan didn't go too well, do you know how bad it is yet? Teddy was very clicky at birth but was given the all clear at his scan, there is still time yet, hopefully her next scan will be good news! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Boothh said:


> Sorry to hear saskias scan didn't go too well, do you know how bad it is yet? Teddy was very clicky at birth but was given the all clear at his scan, there is still time yet, hopefully her next scan will be good news! xx

They just said they were both too shallow and to keep an eye on her legs until next scan. Hopefully will all be sorted by growing a bit!! X


----------



## Boothh

FlowerFairy said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear saskias scan didn't go too well, do you know how bad it is yet? Teddy was very clicky at birth but was given the all clear at his scan, there is still time yet, hopefully her next scan will be good news! xx
> 
> They just said they were both too shallow and to keep an eye on her legs until next scan. Hopefully will all be sorted by growing a bit!! XClick to expand...

I hope so x


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm sorry Nic...hopefully all will sort itself out. Maybe being that they seemed to think it was small she won't be bothered by it? Is getting hips checked a routine thing there? I've never heard of it being done here.


----------



## FlowerFairy

No it's not routine. For us it was because I was born with congenital hip dysplacia and it's hereditary. Both boys were fine but they told us its more common in girls. I wore a splint for a while as a baby. I'm hoping her bones mature and thr hip sockets fit right xx


----------



## vespersonicca

FlowerFairy said:


> No it's not routine. For us it was because I was born with congenital hip dysplacia and it's hereditary. Both boys were fine but they told us its more common in girls. I wore a splint for a while as a baby. I'm hoping her bones mature and thr hip sockets fit right xx

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

bumpin2012 said:


> I'm sorry Nic...hopefully all will sort itself out. Maybe being that they seemed to think it was small she won't be bothered by it? Is getting hips checked a routine thing there? I've never heard of it being done here.

Teddy had his hips scanned because when he was checked at birth his hip joints were clicky which can be a sign of a problem, it can be just the position they've been in in the womb too or sometimes the hip joints are slightly under developed. They scan at 6 weeks because a lot of the time the problem is sorted out by then like it was for teddy x 
The scanning lady told me they like to do it early so treatments etc can be started as soon as possible to try and prevent development delays etc and because the scan takes 2 minutes they scan anyone with a risk, a click, breech babies, big babies etc x


----------



## vespersonicca

We saw the nurse and doctor today for a 6 weeks check-up (6weeks, 3 days to be exact). All is well and Emery is growing at the same astonishing rate that his brother did! He was 7180g (15lbs 13oz) & 60,5cm long (23.8in)! :huh: My toddler was 7745g (17lbs) & 63.2cm (24.9in) at 8 weeks old so right on track but geesh! The handle on Asher's carseat broke when he was around 10 months old since he was so heavy. We exchanged it under warranty but he had switched to a toddler seat by then so this new seat is Emery's. Hope the handle holds up a little better... :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow, Monique! Big boy!

Gabe had his 2 month checkup and his needles. He did well only cried a few seconds after the 2 nd jab. No fever or crankiness today either. He's also up to a whole 10 lbs! He's gained 20 oz in the past 10 days...which really doesn't surprise me, this child is going to bankrupt us in formula costs. He's eating 6 oz every 3 hours, even through the night! Its been over 2 weeks since I've gotten a decent stretch of sleep...hopefully thus settles down soon...mommy is tired!


----------



## FlowerFairy

wow!! Great weight gain. Saskia has been for her jabs today and put on 8oz so weighs 10lb 5 now!! x
She's sleeping amazing, It probably wont last but done 2 days of 9.30-5am Good for a BF baby xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Don't know what eddy weighs - I'm trying not to weigh him more than absolutely necessary as he's happy healthy and eating well so I'm keeping worry to a minimum lol. I'm going to have to give him 8oz a couple of times per day I reckon soon as he's askign for more, particularly at bedtime. I had to make up an additional 4oz bottle last night at bedtime! 

He tends to go from 7-8pm (depending on baths etc) until about 12-1, then 4-5. During the day he has a 3-4 hour nap usually in the morning, although it hasn't happened yet today lol, and the rest of the time he eats 7oz every 2.5-3 hours! I've taken on the night shifts and bedtime as I am a lot more strict about them lol - hubby would just have him eat whenever he wakes at night, but he wakes up a couple of times a night just for his dummy or for a nappy change, so he has 3-4 botles a night if I'm not doing it lol. :wacko:

oh and a little side note - Earl is now completely out of nappies. he's gone 3 nights dry too, so we're going to give him 1 more night and then that's it :thumbup: - we'll keep a few nappies in just in case but during the day he's even been to school in pants. Sooooo proud of my big boy!


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> oh and a little side note - Earl is now completely out of nappies. he's gone 3 nights dry too, so we're going to give him 1 more night and then that's it :thumbup: - we'll keep a few nappies in just in case but during the day he's even been to school in pants. Sooooo proud of my big boy!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Go Earl! Waiting for the day my toddler is trained. I think that having two in diapers is a def motivation to get one out of them! :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

Way to go Earl!

What is it with men thinking baby needs a boob or bottle every time they make a peep? OH nearly drowned Gabe in formula a week ago! He gave the poor baby 10 oz in the 2 hours I was out of the house, when at the time Gabe was only taking 4 oz every 3 hours. Poor baby had a wicked upset tummy, and was puking everywhere!


----------



## Boothh

Teddy will be weighed on Wednesday so I'll be interested to see what he weighs, he's pretty much on 6oz every 4 hours now, but goes 9/10 til 4/5 most nights now so he's missing the midnight feed :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Spent half the night in the ER with Gabe. He's got blood in his poop, is pooping every 2 hours, and is clearly very uncomfortable. They sent us home to monitor it and if things get worse to head back in. Poor baby is not a happy camper right now...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh nO. Hope Gabe is OK xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey had a repeat hearing test as she failed her first one, but she passed this time :) i was worried lol. She now weighs 10 lbs and 1.5 oz. I also just found out im anemic so my doc wants to do more blood work to see how bad it is. Makes sense though as once I looked it up i realized i have had a lot of the symptoms for a good few weeks now.


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Spent half the night in the ER with Gabe. He's got blood in his poop, is pooping every 2 hours, and is clearly very uncomfortable. They sent us home to monitor it and if things get worse to head back in. Poor baby is not a happy camper right now...

Fingers crossed for you that everything gets better asap! :hugs:


----------



## MummyNash

Harley had here 6week check up today *she's 7weeks* and everything is fine :happydance:
She wasnt to fond of the eye test, she kept shutting her eyes :dohh: but we got there in the end!! She weighs 8lb2oz and is 21inches long =) eating 6oz every 3-4hrs but sleep from about 8pm till half 5/6am =)
Only thing I find is she seems to be struggling to poo... she acts as if she is constipated but her poo is rather liquidy as she is on colief and the doctor said it could make them runny, it just seems like such hard work for her to get the poo out though, anyone elses baby's like this?


----------



## bumpin2012

Gabe is being referred to see a pediatrician. Still having blood in his poo, the ER doc we saw on Fri thought he had an anal fissure, which I disagreed with as it would only explain part of his symptoms. I took him to see our Dr today, and she agrees with me. She doesn't think thus is just a bug, nor does she think its from a milk intolerance. I just hope we can see one soon. Poor baby cried for hours tonight, exhausted himself after 3 hours. I just wish I knew what was wrong so I could fix it...


----------



## Boothh

Harley is so tiny!! Aww xx

Hope you figure out what's wrong soon bumpin it must be really worrying!

Ted has his injections today and his 8 week check, I'm interested to know how much he weighs now! I think about 10lbs 10oz lol x


----------



## KendraNoell

Boothh how close were you to your guess? I had guessed between 12 and 13 lbs for my LO and he was 12 lbs even!


----------



## Boothh

He was 9lbs 14oz and 56cm so I was well out haha xx


----------



## Nits

Hello ladies! We moved a week and a half ago and we don't have internet yet. We are on a mini vacation to the beach now =D

Bumpin, keep us updated on what is going on with Gabe. 

Everything is great here. Amy finally outgrew her newborn clothes. She's in 0-3 now :happydance: She's so awake and aware all the time! Still sleeping 3-4 hour stretches. She's still tiny. We are going next week for her two month appointment. We'll see how much she weighs now =)

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Nits

FlowerFairy said:


> Saskia had her hip scan today. Sadly she does have some level of Dysplacia in both hips. The sockets are too shallow. We have a re-scan in 4 weeks to see if bones have matured otherwise we'll see the orthorpeadic consultant.

Sorry for the repost. Amy had hers two weeks ago. Her right hip is a bit immature, too. I don't know if they want to rescan or not, I need to talk to her pediatrician next week.


----------



## Boothh

Teddy is still in newborn and the odd 0-3 (mainly pre used 0-3 that's shrunk abit!) don't think he will fit in 0-3 outfits for a while though lol x


----------



## bumpin2012

Gabe's in 0-3 only because he is too long for newborn stuff! He's still a skinny little monkey, so everything is sooooo baggy on him

Still waiting on that peds appointment. I'm calling his Dr today to Gerry the number of the pediatrician we were refereed to and I'm going to call their office myself. Somedays you really have to do things yourself if you want them done in a timely manner!


----------



## aimee-lou

I have had to get the 6-9m clothes out of the loft and wash them all ready. Eddy is in 3-6s well and truly (0-3s are still ok in seperates but grows and vests are definitely too small) so it will be 1 more spurt and he'll need the next size up! Chunky monkey is on the 99th %ile for everything so it's hardly surprising. I'm just glad I have them all from Earl otherwise it would be costing up a damned fortune! I need to get some rompers in 3-6/6-9, and some little shorts and trousers as Earl was a winter baby and I have nothing summery lol. :haha: Only the 0-3 stuff that I bought and that we have been given. Oh and he's on 8oz per feed still but he's dropped a bottle overnight. Last 3 nights running he's had a feed about 7, gone to bed, woken at about 11 and then not woken again until 5am! If it wasn't for Earl waking me at 3am needing the toilet I'd be well rested lol. 

Anyone else broody? I am horrendously broody and hubby and I have even talked about having another in a couple of years! :wacko: Would like to be either pregnant or have number 3 here by May 2014 lol. :wacko:


----------



## anti

We had our 8 week check today and ashlynn is 12lb 1oz!! No wonder she's outgrown her 0-3 month vests and sleep suits!


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe some of the babies are so big already! Jesse was on 91st for weight but was short and fitted in the right sized clothes, teddy is teeny and everything is huge! I just bought him some 3-6 things in the next sale but I highly doubt he will be in them til the very least September/ October time! He's on 6oz a feed with the odd 7oz though tonight he had a 7oz then 2 hours later a 5oz as he wouldn't stop fussing, I ended up giving him a dose of calpol, he has thrush in his mouth which we have gel for now but it looks sore so I think that's what's bothering him, he's totally zonked now, not sure whether it's from the calpol or the 12oz of milk in 2 hours haha xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Jackson is getting up to a regular 5 ounce feed with a couple 1-2 ounce filler feeds in between some of his longer stretches. I would give anything to have him sleep "Through the night" (which really would just be 6 hours at this point and I'd be happy) I've tried so many things but nothing helps him sleep longer... I guess at some point he'll have to outgrow it... now that he's doubled his weight almost I'm hoping his stomach is getting big enough to have a big night feed and sleep through. I go back to work full time on Monday and I am dreading it because the last month my Thursdays and Fridays are when I am off and can spend the long weekend bonding with my baby and catching up on things like laundry. I just don't want to go back full time. It breaks my heart, I want to be a stay at home mom so bad but my husband is in college for another year so that he can eventually get a great paying job and I can stay home. I just wish he could get a good job NOW so that I could be with him.


----------



## aimee-lou

KendraNoell said:


> Jackson is getting up to a regular 5 ounce feed with a couple 1-2 ounce filler feeds in between some of his longer stretches. I would give anything to have him sleep "Through the night" (which really would just be 6 hours at this point and I'd be happy) I've tried so many things but nothing helps him sleep longer... I guess at some point he'll have to outgrow it... now that he's doubled his weight almost I'm hoping his stomach is getting big enough to have a big night feed and sleep through. I go back to work full time on Monday and I am dreading it because the last month my Thursdays and Fridays are when I am off and can spend the long weekend bonding with my baby and catching up on things like laundry. I just don't want to go back full time. It breaks my heart, I want to be a stay at home mom so bad but my husband is in college for another year so that he can eventually get a great paying job and I can stay home. I just wish he could get a good job NOW so that I could be with him.

I know the feeling. I am lucky that in the UK I get 9 months paid leave (well £120 a week which is better than nothing!) so I'm able to take some time off. My husband is a student at university - he's just finished his 2nd year of 5 in total and at the end of it he'll be a teacher. It's going to take a long time, and luckily we get a lot of financial help from the state, so I'm able to just work part time, but I HAVE to work otherwise we don't get anything. It broke my heart to have to leave Earl to go back full time (I had to se we could get a house) and he was 10 months old, so I can only imagine what it's like to leave a tiny one. Have you got some vacation time you can take soon? Try to enjoy your weekends if you can, and allocate time per evening to get jobs done. Organisation was my friend when I was working.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww Saskia is still in 0-3. She's just 10lb 5 but she's pretty long. Doing great with BF and she sleeps from 9-8 most nights without waking. She's awake nearly all day though. She only naps for around 10-30 mins at a time but I wouldn't change the sleeping at night for it lol!! Noah was 22 months before he slept all night so it's my turn !!!! X.


----------



## anti

9-8!!!! Nic that's amazing!!


----------



## Nits

bumpin2012 said:


> Gabe's in 0-3 only because he is too long for newborn stuff! He's still a skinny little monkey, so everything is sooooo baggy on him
> 
> Still waiting on that peds appointment. I'm calling his Dr today to Gerry the number of the pediatrician we were refereed to and I'm going to call their office myself. Somedays you really have to do things yourself if you want them done in a timely manner!

Amy is long and skinny too. Thank god she takes after her father! she looks just like him too, is amazing!

Dont they realize how urgent this is for you? I would be calling everyone non stop. Im sorry you're having a hard time :hugs:

Kendra, I feel for you =( I go back to work part time next month. But we do what we have to do.

Nic, I can't believe how well Saskia is sleeping. Amy did 6 hours straight last night and the night before, it makes me so happy!

PurpleKiwi, I'm so happy your little one passed the hearing test!!!!! :happydance:

ok, I'm off to another feeding session. She sleeps well at night but is a cluster feeder during the day. I joke that I might as well live in the playboy mansion, since I'm naked all the time anyway.


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay! Saskia...well done!

Glad your lo passed her hearing test purple kiwi

So Monday we saw his Dr. I called her office on Wednesday, where they told me that the referral was still sitting in the out box. I asked the secretary to please make sure it went out today. Thursday, I called the pediatricians office, and the secretary there told me that it had just arrived that day! So I called today... The pediatrician had seen it, but did not indicate when we should be seen, and she's not in the office until Monday...I think the secretary thinks I'm a nut job... I've half a mind to go back to the ER, but it's not like they did anything for us the last time...


----------



## Boothh

Teddy sleeps 9/10pm til 5/6am then goes back to sleep til about 9.30/10am and he has a 2 or 3 hour nap about 1pm :)


----------



## Nits

these May babies are awesome sleepers. We tauruses are the best :haha:

Bumpin, DO NOT feel like a nut job. They are the ones who are crap at their job. It makes me mad >=(


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol, thanks Ana... I know I would think I'm a nut if I were on the other end of the phone...

Gabe is not a good sleeper... I'm so jealous of you girls getting to sleep for hours... Gabe is up every 3 hours. The last 2 nights he's been up at 2 looking for a cuddle, rather than food...


----------



## anti

Ashlynn isn't the best sleeper either. Jealous of you girls getting full nights of sleep already!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm a long way off a full night's sleep lol. Plus I think Eddy is teething already - the amount of drool coming out of that boy today is unreal! lol :dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

Somedays I think Gabe is teething too..

Well, I just might jinx myself here, but... Yesterday in frustration and desperation, we changed Gabe's formula... And I think it just might have worked! He's still a bit fussy, but gee not popping every 2-3 hours, the diarrhea had cleared, his poo is now a thick dark green, and he's only pooped twice in the post 24 hours! No more blood! I just hope this lasts...


----------



## Nits

Bumpin, seems like things are looking up =D Don't give up with the doctor, though! But it's great that there hasn't been any blood lately.

I spent $40 today printing photos of Amy. I'm not even working yet! But I couldn't help myself, she's so cute :)


----------



## MummyNash

My munchkin slept 6pm till 6am last night =) I'm a happy mummy, barring the fact i think she is teething too..not a happy Harley just now =(


----------



## bumpin2012

Gabe finally got in to see the pediatrician today! She thinks he has a cows milk protein allergy. She's sending him for some blood work, and a stool assessment (not easy to obtain that much poo) and will be seeing us next Thursday with the verdict! While the new formula will be expensive, I'd much rather it be a simply formula change, rather than a health problem. I just hope when we change he starts being more satisfied with his food. Thus child eats like the apocalypse is coming and he's stocking up! Normally ff babies need 2.5 oz of formula for every lb of weight. Gabe is 11 lbs, so should need 28 oz in 24 hours, but he eats close to 50!!! Last night he was up every 2 hours!


----------



## Nits

Mummynash: 12 hours???? holy wow!!!!! =D

Meghan, I'm happy they are finally helping you with this. Hopefully it's just as simple as switching to a different formula =)


----------



## KendraNoell

Meghan, did she advise a certain type of formula in the meantime while the results are being tested? Do you not meet income criteria for WIC or anything? I hate taking state assistance but I'm so so thankful that I have WIC now that my formula is $22.00 a can at Safeway.


----------



## KendraNoell

OH, and I'm so pissed at myself last night... usually at night the baby wakes up on his own around 11-ish, and then again around 3:30, then 5:30, then 6:30, etc. So last night his last bottle was at like 9pm, so I decided I was going to wait up for him to wake up so I could give him a big feed and then sleep a few solid hours. Hubby said, just go to bed, he won't be waking up soon, I was like, nooooo... he will. Yeah. No. I dream fed him a half ounce at like 11 and 1, that's all he would take, and by 1:30 he still hadn't woken up. So I finally went to bed- baby woke up at 5am. So he slept 8 hours on his own and I missed out on all that sleep because I was so convinced he was waking up! I actually have to leave work this morning because I was falling asleep at my desk. 6 hours sleep combined in the last two nights, ugh. I came home and slept 4.5 hours!


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: might be a silly question, what is WIC? I'm in Canada, so I don't think we have anything like that, and I don't think we would qualify for government assistance. She told me to keep him on the formula he is on until the test results come back. She said if positive for allergy he should be in either alimentum, or Nutramigen, and gave me a few tins of the nutrimigen. The nutramigen is 22 bucks for the 454 g can at Walmart. alimentum is 45 bucks for a case of 24 ready to feed cans. Either way we gIt's going to increase our formula cost from 40 a week to 60-75 bucks a week for formula.


----------



## KendraNoell

sorry, wic is gov't assistance.


----------



## Nits

Kendra: The exact same happened to me the other day. I was so pissed at myself too!!!
Also, you reminded me that i should apply for WIC. 

I don't like rants but... I went to see a friend, who has an 8 month old, and she kept asking me if Amy was "on the curve," because she is so skinny. I wanted to punch her in the face for suggesting that there was something wrong with my baby. She's gainning weight and eats a lot. I feed on demand and she never goes longer than 3 hours without eating (except at night). She has plenty of wet and dirty diapers. If I fed her more, she would just throw up. Aaargh... it made me mad =( 
Then she started talking about how beautiful her baby's blue eyes are and how Amy's will most likely turn brown (implying her son's eyes were much nicer). 
She's the type of person who likes to brag a lot, but it bothers me when she compares our kids like that. They are both beautiful healthy babies, that's all.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Boothh

Teddy has started laughing! And he rolled the other day from back to front! A lot earlier than jess with rolling, he was nearly 6months! He could sit up before he could roll lol


----------



## Nits

oooh, aren't their laughs the best?

Amy can only roll over when she's in our bed, since it's a very soft mattress.

So, today is a great day: I fit into a pair of my pre-pregnancy jeans!!!! :happydance:
I still have 20 lbs to go :haha: although, I swear, my boobs must be at least 5 lbs heavier =)

Anyway, just wanted to share with you


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for Teddy! Gabe despises tummy time... Screams the house down every time we try! I don't think he will be rolling any time soon... At least not on purpose!

Yay Ana! Your boobs probably ARE 5 lbs heavier!


----------



## bumpin2012

Well the pediatrician called us today. Gabe is allergic to cows milk. We changed his formula today to a hypoallergenic one, and hopefully it makes a difference. I would love it if he slept better, fused less, and spit up less! I'm soooo tired of doing laundry because of all the puke!


----------



## Nits

Booo, it sucks that he's allergic to cow milk but it's nice to have an answer, finally. I too hope the change helps him sleep better =)
Your wedding is coming up soon!!! how exciting =D

We notice today that Amy can hold her head up by herself! She's getting so strong.
She had her shots yesterday. She's a bit fussy but no too bad. 
She's gained 2 lbs 3 oz in the last month :happydance: and she's perfect! Pediatrician told us she looks great.
She's between 10-25%ile for her weight, 50%ile for height and her head is in the 75%ile O_O
Like the nurse said: She's tall, skinny and smart :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Haha that's what the ped said about Jackson's head being in the 90th percentile LOL. Which is fine with me... I was a smart kid, my husband is horrible at math, so I'm hoping that my boy gets his book smarts from mommy :)


----------



## Nits

we have some very smart babies here =P


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ana!

Gabe has slept through the night for the past 2 nights. Gave me quite the heart attack the first night. I woke up, and seriously thought he was dead. He had slept 10 hours straight. 

I feel like I have a whole new baby!


----------



## Nits

Meghan, that is amazing!!!! After all the fussiness. :happydance:
Amy was still fussy today from the shots. She barely slept during the day. I'm hoping she sleeps all night but I don't know =S


----------



## vespersonicca

:hi: from over here in Finland! Just enjoying the Summer. DH is currently on vacation for 2 weeks so we are out and about. Emery is doing great, growing, nursing, sleeping, and all that jazz. :thumbup:

Meghan, awesome for answers! Imagine your only source of nutrition being something you are allergic to! I bet Gabe feels SO much better now! :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Gabe WAS feeling better... But after a few days all the symptoms started up again... So now were on another formula... He seems to be ok on it, but he's back to refusing to sleep, unless he's bounced for half an hour, and I can't put him down. Thankfully the diarrhea had stopped, but I'm still not sure he had the right diagnosis... We have another appointment with the pediatrician tomorrow


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww. Hope they can get sorted with Gabe. Poor babe :(. Saskia has a bad case if thrush and I've sore nipples :(. She's in Nyastin and I'm on daktarin. Hopefully it'll clear up soon. I'm leaving her for the first time on Saturday. Going to the races with my friends so leaving her at 11.30 till night time!! Have lit's of EBM and oh is as prepared as he is going to be !!! Xx


----------



## Nits

Meghan, you deserve a medal or something. I'm sorry things are being so hard right now. :hugs: 

Monique, enjoy the summer! I'm in VT, so I know about long cold winters. My mom makes fun of us; she says that the moment it's 15C outside, everyone in VT puts on their shirt and shorts and goes outside. 

Nic, every day I tell myself "today I start expressing" but it never happens. I go back to work in a month, and I'm also taking two college classes, I need to have milk in the freezer, but I can't bring myself to do it =( 
I know I'm being too dramatic about it. 

Let me tell you an awesome story. Yesterday, my BF's boyfriend calls me and tells me he wants to stop by to meet Amy. He's a Vermonter, my best friend is from Argentina (she's also Amy's godmother) and lives in Buenos Aires right now.
So, he says he'll stop by to meet the baby and bring a present. I figured it was toys or something. But, I opened the door and my best friend was there!!!! Standing right in front of me!!! I started crying, couldn't believe it. She bought the tickets a month ago and they kept it a secret just to surprise me :)
She's here for a month ^^


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Monique, enjoy the summer! I'm in VT, so I know about long cold winters. My mom makes fun of us; she says that the moment it's 15C outside, everyone in VT puts on their shirt and shorts and goes outside.
> 
> Let me tell you an awesome story. Yesterday, my BF's boyfriend calls me and tells me he wants to stop by to meet Amy. He's a Vermonter, my best friend is from Argentina (she's also Amy's godmother) and lives in Buenos Aires right now.
> So, he says he'll stop by to meet the baby and bring a present. I figured it was toys or something. But, I opened the door and my best friend was there!!!! Standing right in front of me!!! I started crying, couldn't believe it. She bought the tickets a month ago and they kept it a secret just to surprise me :)
> She's here for a month ^^

Haha, that's what we do here too! SO awesome about your friend's surprise visit! :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi ladies! Hope all is well since it's so quiet here. I'm guessing we are all out enjoying the sunshine and Summer! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

:coffee: this lovely child of mine will not sleep... He had me up 6 times last night. Our longest stretch of sleep was 2 hours :coffee: 

Monique, the weather here had been lovely but very humid. Gabe wants desperately to be held, but it's so hot he's not happy being held.

We saw the pediatrician, his weight gain was minimal, so she wants us to get him weighed while we are in Toronto. He had only gained 3 oz in the 8 days since she had weighed him last. When we get back from our trip, im going to ask for an U/S of his tummy if he is still puking like he does. Monkey weighs 12 lbs 5oz as of yesterday!

We leave on Friday for Toronto... 20 hours of driving with a fussy infant is not going to be a fun drive... Why I thought a wedding in Toronto, with an brand new baby was a great idea is beyond me...:dohh:


----------



## Nits

Meghan, your wedding!!!!!! That's amazing!!!!

As far as weight goes, Amy is at 9lbs 9oz =S 
I saw someone from the WIC clinic (a gov agency) and she said that at this point, a half ounce a day (as opposed to a whole ounce) is to be expected. 3 ounces in 8 days doesn't sound that bad. She actually told me that babies at 11 weeks weigh around 11/12 lbs. Gabe seems to be right on track for that. 

I think I'm going to call Amy's doctor tomorrow and check with her about the weight. The woman at the clinic didn't seems concerned at all, she said Amy is just small. She's in the 5th percentile weight wise...


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana, has she always been in the 5th percentile? Gabe was in the 2nd percentile for the longest time, but as of there past few weeks he's gaining at least an ounce a day. Now he's in the 20 th percentile for his weight, and he's off the chart for his height... 26 inches... The size of an average 6 month old!!!


----------



## Nits

She's always been small, never more than 25% for weight. I called her pediatrician today and talked to the nurse and she said they would called me back if they were concerned about it. They never called back, I'm assuming they think it's fine. 
She had two dirty diapers today and plenty of wet one. She isn't fussy or anything. I guess she's just small.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey is just at 11 lbs. Height wise I dont think shes grown much as she still has some 0-3 sleepers that are to big. But shes finally out of newborn stuff.


----------



## MummyNash

How often does your LO sleep?
Harley's 11weeks old and she sleeps from about 7pm till 6am then has her bottle then goes back to bed till about 10-11am.. then up for more food and sits for a while *1-2h6ours* then wants to nap again... is this normal?? or do i just h6ave a snoozey baby? :sleep:


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana, sounds like she's getting enough. If she want she'd be letting you know!

Nash: I'm jealous! Gabe does not sleep any longer than 3 hours at a time.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia was sleeping 10 hours, but now she's waking 3 hourly at night and I'm relived!! She isnt gaining weight enough. She only weighs 10lb 12oz. Only putting on 1oz a week for the last 4 weeks and dropped 2 percemtiles. I need her to gain or they'll want her on formula and I'm doing so well BF. Hopefully in 2 weeks she'll have gained and started sleeping again!!
During the day I feed once an hour!!! They're only 5-10 mins but if it's what she needs then fair enough x


----------



## Nits

Purple_kiwi, Amy is also in 0-3 oneseis and they are ok for length but sooo wide and baggy on her. She still fits into some of the newborn stuff =S
I was reading that by 4 months, babies have usually doubled their birth weight. There's no way amy will do that unless she puts on 4 lbs in a month :dohh:

She always has a stretch at night when she sleeps 5-7 hours. besides that, she's feeding every 2 hours, tops. The bad part is that these last two days, she's been doing 5 hours between 7 and midnight :dohh: when I'm finally ready to go to sleep, she is ready to play.


----------



## Boothh

Teddy will be getting weighed next Wednesday at the same time he gets his 2nd jabs, but I think he weighs about 11lbs, he was 9lb 14oz at 9 weeks and will be 13 weeks tomorrow! He has JUST grown out of newborn size and then it's only because the legs are short, the width is still really baggy! I've put him in 0-3 now and they are all quite baggy even though he's 3 months on Saturday lol.

He sleeps

8-10pm - 5-6am (but this morning it was 8am he woke up!) goes back to sleep til between 9-11am then he's awake til about 2/3pm has a nap til 5 ish then awake til 8/10pm again so he sleeps a lot ha. He sometimes has extra 30mins here and there too when the mood takes him


----------



## MummyNash

Harley weighs 10lb3oz, shes getting weighed again on tuesday, i feel like she isnt eating as much as she used to? x


----------



## Nits

Sooo, 

Wednesday night, Amy slept 7pm-7am IN HER OWN ROOM!
Last night, she did 10pm-8am, also in her own room.

She fell asleep 20 minutes ago, at 10pm, let's see how it goes tonight.


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> Sooo,
> 
> Wednesday night, Amy slept 7pm-7am IN HER OWN ROOM!
> Last night, she did 10pm-8am, also in her own room.
> 
> She fell asleep 20 minutes ago, at 10pm, let's see how it goes tonight.

WOW! :thumbup: That''s amazing! Emery is a lot like Asher in that he wants to be moving in his stroller during a nap or he tends to wake up every so often and is unable to get back to sleep. He sleeps next to me at night so he wakes 1-2 times to nurse but it doesn't take long before he doses back off. 

Last night my toddler figured out that he can get out of his bed and come into our room! It was 3am when he came in and loudly said "hello!" and crawled in beside me. It as cute and cuddly but I don't want it to be a habit so I got up with him and went to his room for an hour until he was calm enough to stay in bed.


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow! Ana, that's amazing! Gabe still hadn't figured out this sleeping at night business... He was up every 2 hours...I wonder if he's in the 3 month growth spurt?

Monique: how cute.... "hello!" Does Asher speak both English and Finnish?


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kacey is a terrible sleeper lol. She wakes up like 3-4 times and around 12-1 thinks its the perfect time to be wide awake. Although since we co-sleep it isn't that bad just still a bit tiring.


----------



## bumpin2012

Ladies, I need your advice!

Gabe fights sleep so much. I try to get him to nap as soon as he is showing signs of being tired. But he struggles to stay awake. He literally struggles in my arms. I've just spent an hour walking, rocking, changing positions. I gave him a bottle, tried his pacifier, tried a bit of gripe water, but he just won't settle. He just finally fell asleep, but I think out of exhaustion. We do this every time he needs a nap... Every. Single. Time. I know he's overtired, but I start trying to get him to sleep well before, but he just won't sleep!


----------



## Nits

Meghan, I don't know what to tell you :hugs:
Hope others have advice.

Amy is still doing great with her schedule but, being a mother, I'm just a bit concerned about her missing nighttime feedings. She's tiny as it is... I am pumping once at night after she falls asleep, just to try and keep my milk supply up.


----------



## FlowerFairy

bumpin2012 said:


> Ladies, I need your advice!
> 
> Gabe fights sleep so much. I try to get him to nap as soon as he is showing signs of being tired. But he struggles to stay awake. He literally struggles in my arms. I've just spent an hour walking, rocking, changing positions. I gave him a bottle, tried his pacifier, tried a bit of gripe water, but he just won't settle. He just finally fell asleep, but I think out of exhaustion. We do this every time he needs a nap... Every. Single. Time. I know he's overtired, but I start trying to get him to sleep well before, but he just won't sleep!

This might be a silly thought, but what about just putting him down awake? Sometimes Saskia gets so fed up and over tired and I lay her down expecting tears and she visibly realxes. x
On the news of Saskia, she is really struggling through this 3 month growth spurt. She's feeding day and night every 2.5hours and Im knackered!! She did put on 7oz last week which is great considering over the last 4 weeks she only put on a total of 4oz. She currently weighs 11lb 2oz xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic: I have put him down awake, and the meltdown that followed was epic. I'm just trying to deal with his crankiness, and hope this resolves. Gabe is not handling the 3 month growth sport well either... He's up every hour in the night.

I found a article by Dr Sears. He talks about high needs babies and I swear he wrote it about Gabe! Sad thing is,.he's going to be like this for years! But at least I can get some tips for managing him!


----------



## vespersonicca

bumpin2012 said:


> Monique: how cute.... "hello!" Does Asher speak both English and Finnish?

He speaks both. Sometimes he comes in and says "moi moi äiti!" (hello mom!) Sorry I have no advice about the sleep. We rock Emery or walk him in the stroller to sleep.Otherwise he falls asleep at the boob.


----------



## KendraNoell

vesper- I realized I haven't seen any pics of you and your babies lately. You must have deleted me off facebook... I seem to run a lot of people off with my rants :/

Jackson has been sleeping in his own room the last 3 nights. last night was the best he slept from 10-530. The other two nights he was up every few hours. He is definitely teething so he's been totally crabby lately :/

I must have the biggest chunky butt ever! He's got to be pushing 15 lbs and is in primarily 3-6 clothing now.


----------



## vespersonicca

Oh you're not the only one with a chunk! Emery is about 9kg (19-20lbs)! My toddler did the same thing. This kid has like 8 butt cheeks when he's on his tummy naked! :haha: Here are a couple of recent photos. Emery is 3 months old tomorrow! Can't believe how time flies. I'm also going to be hitting the 2 yr. BFing marker soon :happydance: :flower:
 



Attached Files:







me and em.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3









boys.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nits

Monique, i LOVE how different our babies are (size wise) even though the were born one day apart!
Amy grabbed her toe yesterday and she grabbed one of the toys hanging off her play mat!!
She hasn't rolled over yet but she moves a lot when I put her in her crib.
She's still sleeping 9 hours a night in her crib, then I bring her to my bed, she feeds and falls back asleep.

I am painting my room. I take a lot of breaks to feed amy. I'm also trying to have some milk in the freezer because I'm going back to work in two weeks =(
It's not bad, it's part time and I will be able to bring her with me but I'm choosing to leave her with my mom for the first few months until she gets a bit older.
I'm also going to take two education classes. I'm working towards my Master's U_U
I feel overwhelmed just thinking about it.


----------



## MummyNash

Eeeeeek Harley rolled over for the 1st time sunday evening... now she wont stop :) Im so proud, getting her weighed again tomorrow as the midwife says she small... shes 10lb3oz? But she eats 6oz every 3hours..


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyNash said:


> Eeeeeek Harley rolled over for the 1st time sunday evening... now she wont stop :) Im so proud, getting her weighed again tomorrow as the midwife says she small... shes 10lb3oz? But she eats 6oz every 3hours..

WHat was her birth weight?
Saskia was 8lb 6 and now is only 11lb 2. She's just a slow grower!! She's breast fed so not sure what she's getting but she feeds 3 hourly . She also can roll on to her side!!
ETA - I see she was 7lb 3 so she's gained the same as Saskia about. I wouldnt worry. xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Emery is getting so big already! Please slow down for a while! 3 month check-up: 9075g & 66.8cm (20lbs & 26.3in). Carrying him around is a work out!!!


----------



## modo

Lily is only 8lbs 8oz but we are workin on getting her weight up. Sh was born 6lbs 7oz.


----------



## Nits

All these breastfed babies come in all sizes!
Amy hasn't rolled yet but she does spin around like the hand of a clock. 
Still sleeping through the night, in her own crib =D

I went back to work today. Part time, love the job. It actually felt good to be out of the house for a little bit (not to mention the money). I pumped 8 ounces while I was away :happydance:


----------



## vespersonicca

Nits said:


> All these breastfed babies come in all sizes!
> Amy hasn't rolled yet but she does spin around like the hand of a clock.
> Still sleeping through the night, in her own crib =D
> 
> I went back to work today. Part time, love the job. It actually felt good to be out of the house for a little bit (not to mention the money). I pumped 8 ounces while I was away :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nits

She rolled onto her belly today!

Noone saw her, :haha:
She just started crying and when my mom when to check, she was on her belly.


----------



## bumpin2012

It's been quiet in here! I hour that's because everyone is out enjoying the last few days of summer!

Mr Gabriel had his 4 month appointment and needles today. Little monkey is 15 lbs 2.5 oz and an impressive 28 inches long! He's in the 50th percentile for his weight and of the charts for his height. 28 inches falls in the 50th percentile got an 8 month old...yikes! Me thinks the monkey is gonna be tall....


----------



## KendraNoell

lol do you have tall people in your family?


----------



## vespersonicca

Yeah it has been quiet here. I've just been following routines and getting through the days. Today sucked. Everything had to be hard for some reason and I woke up grumpy. I bought a slow cooker in the afternoon for therapy! :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra both me and dh are about 5 ft 6. His side are all short. My brother is 6 ft 5, so I think that's where Gabriel is getting it


----------



## Nits

Meghan, I notice you are using DH now ;) :happydance:
how's marriage going?
Seems like you've figured out the feeding situation. Gabe is measuring great!

Monique, I finally bought a crockpot last Winter. I can't believe I went 26 years without one.

It was DH's birthday this Sunday. He hates b-days but I think this year he actually enjoyed it. His relationship with his family is a lot better since we got pregnant, and they absolutely love and adore Amy. We had cake and I made him the mandatory card with Amy's hand.

Check out this videos, they are really funny: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVA-A0RqkhM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmGmYyDnRhQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## bumpin2012

Yes, I'm finally using dh...feels weird! Marriage so far had been no different than engaged... Perhaps if wehadn't spent 12 years together before getting married I would feel different... Lol
We have a slow cooker...we never use it though...we probably could, but I'm not much for stew, and I'm not sure what else to make in a slow cooker...


----------



## vespersonicca

Well I know that these awesome looking carnitas are the first thing going in my cooker!!! 

Emery started rolling over this morning! He had been spending the last week trying REALLY hard so it was great to see him successful. 

We also had a photoshoot in the forest yesterday with a professional photographer friend of mine. There are also some with my toddler and all three of of but they haven't been edited yet. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







475015_10151056207383870_19831409_o.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4









338921_10151056246238870_50103757_o.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nits

Love the pics, monique!

Amy is rolling over too. And today she rolled over to her belly and then again onto her back O_O Color me impressed.

We are going on her first international trip tomorrow to Montreal! DH isn't coming, so we had to sign a permission form for me to take her out of the country. Crossing the border always makes me anxious U_U


----------



## vespersonicca

So, is everyone else's hair falling our now too? I hate this part. My bangs have gotten so thin. I just brushing my hair a lot so it sticks to the brush and not the floor. 

Happy 4 months to my sweet baby!


----------



## FlowerFairy

My hair is falling out in clumps!! Luckily its thick an long so not noticeable! x


----------



## Nits

No, luckily, my hair is fine. My gengivitis is back, though =S
Thy say it gets worse with pregnancy but mine actually went away! Now, it's back =(
Also, I was spoiled with how warm I was throughout my pregnancy (given that it can be -15C here in the winter). Now, I'm already cold and it's only September. Booo.

LO turned 4 months old yesterday. She has her second round of shots on Thursday, she'll be a cranky baby for a few days. Besides that, life is good =)


----------



## bumpin2012

YES! I feel like I should have a bald spot somewhere!

In Gabe news: Im firing his pediatrician. Im so fed up with having my concerns brushed off. He pukes so much, and every time I have asked to have it investigated, she brushes me off, says its just reflux and he'll grow out of it. But, its getting worse, not better. I took him to a well baby clinic on monday and had him weighed pre and post feeding. I fed him 6 oz, so he should have gained 6 oz in his post weight, but he only gained 3 after all his puking. Im having to give him close to 50 oz of formula each day, and I told the ped this, and she just told me to stop overfeeding him. So I only gave him 36 oz for 2 days, and he still puked tons, was miserable, and stopped peeing! Great advice lady! I also asked about putting rice cereal in the bottle. She told me no, just increase his zantac dosing. Well the Zantac did nothing for him. As adults taking the max dose, we would be taking 3-4 mg per kg of weight. Gabe is on 10 mg per kg, and I really dont like that. I tried the rice cereal anyways, and he cried in pain for 2 days. I dont know how he is going to tolerate any solids. I only put a half teaspoon in the bottle, hardly enough to make a differencce! She just refuses to check him out because he doesn't fit the "textbook" picture, and he is gaining weight. I think its because I feed him an obscene amount of food to compensate, and I really dont feel like stopping that to get her to listen. So tomorrow im going back to his regular doctor, and asking for either an ultrasound of his belly, or a referral to a pediatric gastro-enterologist. I wont put him to bed on his back anymore, because when he pukes, he chokes, and im terrified that its going to seriously harm him one day.


----------



## vespersonicca

Boo. I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well. Could it be the formula (lactose intolerance)? We've been making huge changes in our diet lately (whole family is now paleo) and I've been reading loads about nutrition. I hope you can get the tummy ultrasound and help him feel better. :hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

Had E's 4 month doctor's visit and all is well. He weighed 10130g and was 69cm :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just had to convert to pounds!! 22lbs bless that's fab. Glad all is well. Saskia will be weighed tomorrow. Hoping she's got to at least 14lb now x


----------



## bumpin2012

Thankfully the GP is more reasonable than the pediatrician! We have a referral for an abdominal ultrasound. Hopefully it will get done in the next 2 weeks. She doesn't feel that its a structural issue, but agrees that we should rule it out just in case. He's not the classic picture of pyloric stenosis, but he does have a lot of the typical symtoms. Projectile vomiting after every meal, slow weight gain (in the early days anyways) He is constantly starving, constantly eating. Its also 5 times more likely to occur in a firstborn male than any other child (if that makes sense?)
I was a pukey baby, but I started to clear up around 3.5 months. My mother was told way back when, that boys typically need a surgery to fix an incompetent lower esophageal sphincter... but at least this way I can know that his tummy is fine. I can live with the laundry, the smell, and the constant bathing!

Vesper: From what I have read, a lactose intolerance in babies is actually very rare. the foremilk is very high in lactose, so babies are made to digest it. it only becomes an issue as kids get older and their chemical makeup grows and changes and the enzymes meant to digest it no longer are effective. That being said, its not impossible :)
Your little man is quite the good eater! 22 lbs!!! Gabe is 15.5 lbs, and finally in the 50th percentile. Much better than the 2nd percentile back in his first month! Hes also 28 inches long, which isn't even chartable for a 4 month old. If he were 8 months, it would fall in the 50th percentile! I guess I make them tall!!! Very tall...lol

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow FF!!


----------



## Nits

Hi ladies!

Meghan, that's awesome that you know what you want for your baby and aren't afraid to stand up to the pediatrician.

I've had a lousy day. We went in for the 4 month check up. She cried the whole appointment. She got her shots, so she's been fussy all day, poor little thing =(
Her hips are great!

But, she's drop off the charts for her weight :(
Ped said he's not too concerned about it. Height and head are great. He also said she's a very "precocious" baby for 4 months, she moves and wiggles a lot, so that may be burning a lot of calories. Also, on my DH's mother's side of the family, everyone is super small. I think his grandmother has been 105lbs for most of her life. And I've seen pics of DH when he was less than a year old and he had Amy's body type: long and lean, no rolls. And he was FF and everything. 
Still, hard to tell a mother not to be concerned. He wants me to keep feeding her on demand, just keep doing what I'm doing, and go back in a month to weigh her.

I gave her some baby tylenol to help with he fussiness and she just finally fell asleep. Now I should follow suit.

night!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww hugs Nits! Saskia got weighed... Put on a massive 1/2 ounce in 2 weeks. She now weighs 12lb 2. They're happy though as she's maintained and just keep going xx


----------



## Nits

hahaha, a massive 1/2oz!

I'm feeling a bit better today. Trying not to worry. She's meeting all milestones and she's put on weight ( 1lb 8oz) since her 2-month visit. She's definitely going in the right direction.
I will not supplement, since that will probably mess with my supply. The doctor didn't even mention supplementing anyway. 
And she'll be eating solids in a couple of months. We'll go back to the office on Oct 18th and see how it goes.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ana. I think being a nurse and therefore used to having Drs listen to me makes it easier to stand up to them. I don't think the pediatrician knows my background in gastroenterology, I would think that if she did, what I wad asking for wouldn't seen so unreasonable. I think she thinks I'm a chronic googler...but oh well. 
I don't think you have anything to worry about. Amy sounds like she is healthy, and growing. Same with Saskia, Nic. I'm glad you got a hv that didn't feel the need to push formula. I do think that's where we started to go wrong. Once a regular bottle if formula was introduced, Gabe was less interested in working at breastfeeding, and the more formula he got, the worse my supply got, to the point where there want much incentive for him to nurse... Next baby will not be getting a bottle so quickly in the bfing process, unless losing weight dangerously.


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, and dh and I are already planning on trying for baby number 2 in June!


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't even think of another baby right now LOL. Kudos to you :)

And YES thank goodness someone else is mentioning the hair loss! I feel like someone is murdering a wig in my bathroom every time I wash my hair :( its sooooo gross and annoying cause my hair is so long it wraps around my hands and gets everywhere. I honestly believe I have lost half of my hair so far. I have super thick hair and it feels like there is nothing left anymore. I am going to chop several inches off the next time I get it cut because I am so tired of dealing with all the hair loss. And I'm going to need another cut because my hair doesn't sit the same now with all the loss. Ugh. I started taking my prenatals again in the hopes I can stop it.

As for me, I don't know if I mentioned I had my gallbladder removed end of August. I have heard a lot of pregnant women get gallbladder problems but I believe this is something that was going on for several years and I wasn't aware that that was the problem. I have been deathly scared to eat anything fatty since then though! I don't want to be in the bathroom all day LOL. Anyway bumpin I had a similiar issue as you did with a Dr only it was my surgeon. Kept telling me one of my incisions was fine and gave me a band aid. I finally went to an after hours clinic because I felt like crap on top of the incision looking bad, and I had a freakin STAPH infection. They tested me for MRSA it came back negative which is good. But to have a skin infection when you're in close contact with an infant that scratches his face constantly? I am now going to file a complaint with the state against the surgeon for negligence and potentially putting my health and my babies health in jeapordy. 

Jackson's last appt he weighed 15lbs 10 oz. What a chunk! He is so fun now. Laughs all the time, is grabbing his bottle and sucking on it but hasn't figured out how to pull the bottle up above his face to get the milk to come out.


----------



## Nits

Hey kendra! Haven't seen you here in a while =)
A staph infection? Those things can be dangerous! I'm glad you're taking care of it.

Meghan, number 2?! =D Good for you, guys! June is still a ways away, it's not that soon =)
I think we'll wait 3 or 4 more years for #2, unless I get baby fever really bad again, or DH does, haha. 
Thanks also for being encouraging about Amy. I am not concerned, really. Thursday was just a stressful day all around and I was very moody.
What does make me concerned, though, is that I went to pump tonight and nothing came out O_O from either boob. I could express a little bit by hand, but the pump wasn't getting anything. I will try again tomorrow morning when they are full. It may be time for a new pump, maybe? 0.o


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi everyone! Life is really great here. I just love listening to my baby coo and babble! :cloud9: His whole face lights up when he finds me in the room. Very rewarding! :flower:

I'm participating in the Avon breast cancer awareness walk this Saturday in Helsinki. I've been crocheting pink flowers that some of our team will be wearing. It feels nice to be doing something non-child related for once. I also made a cooking tutorial video (reindeer stew) for a competition yesterday! I submitted my youtube link and got an email that my submission will be published on the blog!! :happydance::happydance: So excited to see if I'll win. The link is on my FB but if anyone else wants it let me know.


----------



## bumpin2012

Ana, when I was still trying to bf, I was reading that a lot of women have a hard time pumping and nursing as baby gets older. You could try a new pump but I don't think that's the issue. As long as Amy seems satisfied with bfing your supply is fine, but only enough for her, not for pumping. You could try pumping a tint bit before feeding so that your body gets the extra stimulation from Amy, or just keep feeding as is. My friend started supplementing as she stopped being able to pump anything and her supply disappeared. She never did get it back, so just keep nursing! Your bossy will adjust to meet Amy's needs. You are doing such a great job, I would hate to see you guys start struggling now. 

Still waiting for our US appointment. Still puking away...lol... Same story different day!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh and as for number 2, I'd try today if I didn't have to go back to work! I want my kids close in age, especially since I feel like the next one is also going to be a boy. Before I got pregnant, I had a strong feeling that my first would be a boy, so I'm interested to see if I'm right for baby 2.


----------



## Nits

Monique, isn't it great when they smile when they see us? Amy gives me the biggest smiles when I enter the room. It makes DH a bit jealous, have to say, hehe. 
And I like all your other projects. Never had reindeer, does it taste like venison? Because if yes, then yummy. Although, I wouldn't serve it for xmas, I feel like it would make the kids cry, hahaha.
"mommy, this is yummy, what is this?"
"reindeer stew"
"you mean, like Rudolph...?"

Meghan, thanks for for the advise! I know Amy is getting plenty to eat. But yes, me and pumping are not best friends. I put myself on a strict pumping schedule and it seems to be working somewhat.
I will buy a new pump regardless. I shouldn't really be using the one I have anyway, I borrowed it from a friend and got new parts for it but still... the other day she came visit and told me her husband was looking for the pump so he can milk their goats with it O_O
(kid you not) so I'm giving it back. 
Toys R Us has a good Playtex pump for $100 and I still have an $80 gift certificate for their store, so I'm going tomorrow to get it. I figured I need my own anyway, since I plan on more kids =)

:happydance: for baby #2. I will be a FB stalker for sure!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

Update from me as I've not been on here in ages. 

Eddy is doing great. Last weighed in at 16.5 weeks at 21.5lb and 69cm long. We've started on a few solids and yesterday he sat up on his own for the first time!! :cloud9: Little star is keeping me up at all hours due to 4 month growth spurt and sleep regression but I know it wont last long. 

Earl is great - 1 month until he's 3 so preparations in full swing for a birthday tea and pressies for him. House move is currently scheduled for November depending on when we can get a new house. Car is still having trouble - failed 2 MOTs and had to have £500 of work done! Should be fixed this week though fingers crossed so we can get viewing! :thumbup: 

Otherwise not a lot going on. Hubby has gone back to uni now so I'm at home with the boys a lot. I think we're getting there, but having to run the house and look after them is proving tricky at times, especially when Eddy takes nearly 2 hours to settle on an evening (bring on 5 months and his sleep will get back to normal!). 

Hope we're all doing ok. I see some talk about new babies. We've decided we would like to have 1 more. we're not sure when, or how, or anything really, but we think a 3rd is probably going to happen lol. :wacko:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I can't believe how grown up the babies are getting! I am going to introduce a few solids in 4 weeks when she's 24 weeks and try BLW. She's not sat up yet but she likes to stand holding onto your hands!!!!! 
That's a bugger about all the costs at the moment. :( Hope Earl has a great birthday x
I can't imagine Saskia ever getting to 21 lbs, she seems stuck on 12 :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

FlowerFairy said:


> I can't believe how grown up the babies are getting! I am going to introduce a few solids in 4 weeks when she's 24 weeks and try BLW. She's not sat up yet but she likes to stand holding onto your hands!!!!!
> That's a bugger about all the costs at the moment. :( Hope Earl has a great birthday x
> I can't imagine Saskia ever getting to 21 lbs, she seems stuck on 12 :rofl:

They're both growing like the clappers - hubby says I'm feeding them in the night secretly to make them grow lol. Eddy stole food off my plate, so I thought it was time to give him a go and so far we've only done a little bit of fruit, rice and porridge. I don't want/need to rush. He loves it though, and literally devours it. I've given him some carrot sticks and some peach slices to play with and he managed to take a bite out of them! :wacko: He doesn't seem to like finger food yet though - just gets frustrated. Spoon feeding though - my god, the mouth is open at the sight of a spoon now! :dohh:

I didn't get Eddy weighed until he went for his 3rd jabs, and cheekily asked to borrow the scales. The nurse was shocked, but he did have a head start :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8079.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww sounds like he is doing fab and that picture is sooooo gorgoeus xx


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys not been on here in a while!

Teddy is doing super! He was 13lbs 10 about 3 weeks ago so he's probably the top of 14lbs now but we will see next week!
He has been rolling the last few weeks but not on purpose, yesterday he figured out how to roll both ways on purpose and he hasn't stopped since! He can sit up for a few seconds on his own and for a while holding one hand, he just needs abit more confidence/ balance!
He never stops babbling and shouting either which is so cute, still no teeth but you can see them pressing just under his gums. 
We have started solids properly this week. Since 17 weeks (hes 20 weeks tomorrow) I have been giving him little tastes of things, he stoles a chunk of banana from Jesse around this time and happily chomped away on it. Since then he's had a
Spoonful or do here and there or mashed banana, pear, peas and abit of gluten free baby porridge. 
Iv started giving him 'lunch' this week as he started waking a lot earlier, and being upset an frustrated after his milk feeds. (7oz but each time we tried him on 8oz he would just chuck up everywhere) and also I realised he was supposed to be having 5x 7z a day and he's only having 4 but that's because he slept all night.
Yesterday and today he had some butternut squash and sweet potato mash before his lunch feed and he went mad for it and was happy and not frustrated after his milk feed. 
I'm not giving him purées, started with texture straight away, with Jesse we moved to mainly blw from about 7 months so I'll probably do the same with ted. 
We started baby massage today too which he loved! 
Hope everybody is doing well! X


----------



## Nits

Woooow, I can't believe some of the babies are starting to eat solids already :happydance:
Aimee-Lou and Becky, it's nice to hear from you =D

Amy hasn't sat up by herself but she will stay sat up if I put her on the couch right in the corner. She's started to reach for mugs/food when we are eating but I don't feel confident giving her solids yet. We'll wait until 6 months, I think, unless she shows more interest in it. 

so, after 59 blissful week, AF showed up yesterday! I knew it was on her way, I could feel something was going on. I was having some weird cramps and other stuff. I used to be super regular pre-pregnancy. But I have an IUD now, I'm insterested to see if it's going to change anything. 
I heard that periods can be very long and painful with the IUD but this hasn't been painful at all. Very heavy, though.
Ok, ok, way TMI.

Also, I found a studio that offers great zumba classes. I'm having a lot of fun with those. And slowly but surely, pre-Amy pants are starting to fit again :happydance:

Glad everyone is doing well =D


----------



## Boothh

I got a blender today and some broccoli, carrot, parsnips and sweet potato. I fed Jesse all pouches when we started weaning and it was so expensive! I paid about £2 for that veg and it will make about 2 weeks of lunches to freeze. So impressed with myself. Jesse is really fussy with veg potatoes and until recently meats so im going to try as hard as I can to make sure teddy eats a good variety. He had apple and pear today which he loved! I know weaning befor 6 months isn't for everyone but he is so much more settled this week since we started and he's really seeming to enjoy everything and has so far coped really well with it. I think he was definitely ready to start (the constant grabbing from jesses or my plate was a big sign for us)

Here's a pic of him enjoying his sweet potato yesterday and some recent ones x

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/DDD72BA6-57E8-4376-8FA8-0CAF35F34002-8910-0000078E20B7E2B3.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/CF4FAFE7-C530-4952-8D2E-C2BBDADE8A9C-8910-0000078E29F96DC5.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/C3A827F7-9C63-45D0-A5D2-AAB3E6C77D6C-8910-0000078E46811227.jpg


Xx


----------



## Boothh

If you look at the top pic you can see his teeth pressing through under his gum! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Awwww such a cutie. Eddy is still only have a bit of cereal or fruit as he's ready but in no rush as his appetite isn't increasing. I'm off to do something similar to you next week - need to get a new blender too though as mine went caput not that long ago - gutted! lol I made all of Earls up to about 8-9 months then I went back to work and it was a lot easier to give him organic jars plus stuff off our plates. Plan on doing the same thing with Eddy. Earl is really fussy veg wise, but he's getting a lot better with trying new foods (went through a phase of only eating 'seperates' that couldn't touch on his plate. Now he'll eat a big plate of pasta bolognese or chilli are rice no problem! :thumbup:

Best be off - talking of cereals it's breakfast time all round! Soooo hungry lol.


----------



## Nits

I need to get the blender too. I've been given a few containers of baby food but I will mostly make my own, since it should only take a minute. And it's only a few months before they don't even need pureed food anymore, you can just boil some veggies and they are fine.


----------



## MummyNash

Edited:



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## vespersonicca

Hello in here! Emery cut his first tooth yesterday finally. :happydance: He'd been working on it for a while. I'm so relieved it's through because he was waking up a lot. He's beginning to get a bit more active on the floor now and let's me leave him there for little snippets thankfully since my toddler requires A LOT of attention is driving me absolutely mad. :haha: That kid doesn't know what he wants! :dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

vespersonicca said:


> Hello in here! Emery cut his first tooth yesterday finally. :happydance: He'd been working on it for a while. I'm so relieved it's through because he was waking up a lot. He's beginning to get a bit more active on the floor now and let's me leave him there for little snippets thankfully since my toddler requires A LOT of attention is driving me absolutely mad. :haha: That kid doesn't know what he wants! :dohh:

I know the feeling - Eddy has blisters on his gums at the moment so hoping to see some white very soon lol 

I can now also leave Eddy for 10 mins or so on his play mat without him having a fit lol. Has to be when he's just woken and eaten but it is now possible lol. He will happily sit in his chair for 10-15 minutes as long as either Earl or the dog are around to watch :haha:

He is now over 22lb, wearing 9-12m clothes. I've had to go out and buy him a bigger sleeping bag today (only started to use them 2 weeks ago as the weather closes in) as his toes were stretching the zip on his 6-12m one lol. Crazy - he really does weigh a tonne!

Photo attached of mealtime in our house lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8129.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vespersonicca

aimee-lou said:


> He is now over 22lb, wearing 9-12m clothes. I've had to go out and buy him a bigger sleeping bag today (only started to use them 2 weeks ago as the weather closes in) as his toes were stretching the zip on his 6-12m one lol. Crazy - he really does weigh a tonne!

haha i know the feeling. i'm sure E is over 11kg... he's also in 74/80cm clothes, my sweet little fatty :haha: having a cloth bum doesn't make him any smaller either!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Hey everyone.
Wow some babies are sure growing. Kaceys still small around 13-14 lbs maybe. But shes been rolling none stop and can sit now which looked a bit odd at first because how tiny she is. We are slowly starting a bit if BLW but its no rush, just a bit of noodles, fruit, and some veg. heres recent pictures
 



Attached Files:







46004_10152445248870107_2002393073_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









562022_10152434505725107_1052974334_n.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww she is gorgeous!! 

Eddy is certainly growing lol - we were at a halloween party yesterday and one of the children there was 2 days younger than Eddy. She was literally half the size of him :blush: People keep asking me what I'm feeding him, and it's a lot lol. He has one heck of an appetite on him! We went to my MILs at the weekend and I took the equivilent of 5 ice cubes of mixed sweet potato, carrot and apple and he ate the lot!! I think my MIL was shocked as after all he's ony just 5 months, and that's just his tea! He's costing me a small fortune in milk and fruit/veg lol.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Saskia s still teeny. Almost 6 months and not yet 13lb Just started weaning and she's not really interested! She had a tiny bit of porridge and banana these last couple of days. I can't imagine her on big meals lol. She can't sit up yet but I dont think she's far off!! xx


----------



## Nits

Ooooh, so nice to read from everyone! =D
Some of the babies are really big!!! Amy was 11lbs 6 oz at 5 motnhs, LOL. Dr isn't concerned, she's following her own curve but she is at the 3rd percentile. People ask me if she's 2 or 3 moths old :facepalm:
We started solids too, she LOVES bananas and peas but does not care for squash at all. 
She's such a happy little girl. Love ehr exersaucer and stays sat up when i sit her up but can't do it by herself quite yet. No teeth either.
She is, however, sleeping through the night. Started at 12 weeks and never stopped =D

Purple_kiwi, those pictures of her sitting up are adorable!

We are leaving Amy with my in-laws for a whole day next week :happydance: DH and I are going to see Louis C. K. and staying at a hotel for the night.

I am off to go pump now, I'm trying hard to build a good stash for next week


----------



## bumpin2012

Aw, babies are getting BIG

Gabriel is 17lbs 4 oz...a huge difference from the tiny thing he was! He is super long, I think he's about 30 inches now...wearing 9-12 month clothing! He's still a skinny boy, so its a good thing he's got a cloth bum, else his pants would never stay up!
Teething is in full force! I can feel one of the lower teeth just breaking through. 
He's not sitting up on his own, much prefers to just lay back. But, mostly wants to be carted around wherever I go. He is a dedicated mama's boy for sure!

We went to a "baby" halloween party, little monkey went as Yoda (as per daddy's request) Got some super cute pics of him.


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## aimee-lou

Forgot to say, Eddy is somewhere around 23lb (probably over it slightly) and in 9-12m clothing all around with some 12-18s sneaking in.

EDIT: Weighed him this morning and he's 24lb 1oz!!! Eeeek!


----------



## FlowerFairy

All the babies are gorgeous!! Just had Saskia Weighed and she's 13lb 2oz!! :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Hi ladies! :hi: Well we passed the 11kg(24lbs) mark last week... and E has 2 teeth now (visible in the gingerbread photo)! He's tasted some cucumber and banana but nothing regularly yet despite the fact he stares at me when I eat lol! :haha: I bought him a highchair with a tray yesterday so we can begin BLW. I'm in no hurry though. I know once we do it there's no going back! Glad everyone is doing well :flower:

Here are a few of my favorite recent photos.
 



Attached Files:







P1090331.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7









P1090328.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6









P1090262.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello Everyone!! How are you all doing? Sorry I haven't been on for months, we moved house and the internet was messed up so have been without for almost 4months :grr: but now we are baaack! I can get on to BnB as it just doesnt work on my phone it is too hard :doh:

So we started weaning about 3wks ago and Tobi has taken to it like a duck to water he loves it, just starting to introduce meats etc and going to do wheat....I forget how I weaned last time and what I did - when I decided to do things and why am I so worried this time???? :shrug:

Tobi is light for his age and is on 9th centile but for length he is on 91st.....he has put on weight so is slightly higher than 9th now but still "light" at exactly 15lbs. But my family are all teeny and the Men are very slender and tall so it wouldn't surprise me at all if he was that way as he takes after me more than DH.


----------



## modo

Lily is doing well too. She is 14lbs on the 25th centile although I still have people acting shocked when I say she is 5 months old. She is really alert and fascinated by her big brother although he keeps taking toys from her :( 

She turns around when you say her name or talk to her. She smiles when we smile or laugh. She can hold her own bottle of ebm although she only gets 2 oz. We have started giving her bits of pasta or cheese or a little bit of what we were eating. I really didn't want to start till she was 6 months old but she started snatching bits of food from us. We will give her more when she turns 6 months old. She is mostly gumming anyway as with BLW they don't properly eat til around 10 months old anyway.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi girls. 
Meghan (bumpin2012) has message me to say she's unable to post anymore due to issues with get account so shed like to say goodbye. I think she will still be on Facebook for those who have her
Xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Complete silence here. How is everyone? E has 6 teeth, scoots around backwards, and is finally beginning to eat more (we are BLW). He is healthy and happy. :) We will have a doctors appointment with new measurements next Monday but it will be 11-ish kgs and 70 something cm.


----------

